# Crunchers Helping Crunchers



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I am starting this thread so that we can try to help each other out on getting some of our unfinished rigs up and crunching.

If you have an unfinished rig, you can post a list of components you need to get that rig running and I'll make a list in the first post with the member name and what it is that they are missing.  This way anybody can see it and help out if they can/want.

However, in order to qualify for this you need to have an average of at least 1000 points according to the below link. *(EXCEPTIONS ARE POSSIBLE)*  Once at below link you can check the "Average" column to see if you qualify.  Purpose of this is to see who really wants parts to crunch or not.  This shows some sort of dedication to crunching and gaurantees us that these parts we are sending out will be used for what they are intended for.


Below is the link where you can check your stats including the average.  If you have any questions please ask away.


PLEASE NOTE, no negotiations in the thread, this is not a FS/FT/WTB thread.  Take it to PM if you want to negotiate.

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175



I ask as a favor to help me keep this list updated.  If you have already received the part(s) let me know so I can remove the name from the list. Thank you.


List



*Username - Parts Needed*

stinger608 - *i7 socket 1366 chip around the $120 to $140*
Paulieg - *cheap Thuban x6 chip*
theonedub - *250gb SATA HDD or smaller SATA drive (~80gb)*



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Username - Parts available. *   ***They can be free, or not, maybe just shipping, or just a good price.  That is up to the owner.  I'm only listing what is available for grabs whether it's free or not.***

CrAsHnBuRnXp - *2 AMD Athlon 64 3200+ CPU's if someone wants them. Just pay shipping.*
theonedub - *download voucher for Carnival Monkey See Monkey Do (Kids Kinect Game for X360) for any active cruncher or folder who has a kid that might enjoy it.*
Paulieg - *555BE that unlocks to a quad for free to some WCG member in need, 2500K Bundle*

KieX - - *Netgear DG384 V2 ADSL Firewall Router (No power supply), D-Link DAP-1353 WirelessN Access Point (No power supply)*


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am starting this thread so that we can try to help each other out on getting some of our unfinished rigs up and crunching.
> 
> ...



Thanks for taking initiative CP. This is a good idea.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Thanks for taking initiative CP. This is a good idea.



indeed it is.  I'm sure there are people that got a CPU and a board laying around that maybe need things like a HDD and some RAM, or a PSU to get a rig running but are short on cash, well if they post it up, i'm sure me and some of the other generous members here can either just give the hardware for as low as shipping, or maybe just a very good price to make some money and also help out a fellow cruncher on saving lots of money and getting their rigs going.

Let's see how it turns out   Thanks for the help too man!


----------



## stanhemi (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi guys 

if someone want to sell a pump for my quad I could begin again crunching with it.i'm in canada.

exemple: swiftech 355 or 655 or something similar 

i don't have paypal and i'm under a bankruptcy so i'm not rich.i can't buy a new pump here in montreal the price is just too much for now. (swiftech 655  120$+15%tax it just too much for now) so let me know if somebody have a  pump to sell.

thanks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> Hi guys
> 
> if someone want to sell a pump for my quad I could begin again crunching with it.i'm in canada.
> 
> ...



Thank you stanhemi, I myself don't have a pump to donate, but I'll put you up on the list and hopefully somebody will be generous enough to help out


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2009)

stanhemi, you are up on the board.  What rig are you currently crunching with, I know #'s yesterday were slightly inflated but you put out over 1k.


----------



## stanhemi (Aug 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> stanhemi, you are up on the board.  What rig are you currently crunching with, I know #'s yesterday were slightly inflated but you put out over 1k.



thanks chicken Patty  i can pay something (cheap)for the pump and shipping.

i'm using 1x E1200 and 1x p4 3200mhz and if i found a pump my Q9550@4050mhz all of them crunching 24/7


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 8, 2009)

i have an a64 x2, a pair of ballistix, a phenom stock heatsink

it would be grateful, if someone has parts, to get the a64 up and running:
- some am2/am2+ board, should have at least some settings to undervolt,and primitive memory adjustments, preferred with igp, because of lacking:
-pcie graphics card, in case i dont get an igp... performance is not needed. it only should deliver a video signal, so i can activate boinc.
-some spartanic HD,dont matter if ide or sata,even 20gb are enough, only for OS,Boinc,Everest,some benchprogs
-PSU, but i hope to get an RMA of my old 550w generic one

im relatively new, but have soon found my passion for crunching... my outputs with only my ph2 hopefully prove that thanks for any kind of help!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> thanks chicken Patty  i can pay something (cheap)for the pump and shipping.
> 
> i'm using 1x E1200 and 1x p4 3200mhz and if i found a pump my Q9550@4050mhz



NP bro.  Glad to see you crunching with every bit of hardware you got man


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 8, 2009)

thanks for the add!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> thanks for the add!



No problem dude

I got a 250GB IDE HDD that not sure if it works.  I'll try it out, if it works I'll send it your way just for shipping dude.  I'll keep you posted on that.  From your list thats all I have.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey, thats very kind! i would love it to see my old baby in running condition again!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Hey, thats very kind! i would love it to see my old baby in running condition again!



Once I replace my AMD cruncher i'll have a board available but its a Socket 939 board though.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 8, 2009)

ugh... damn, that wont fit an am2 proc^^

i hope i get her to 3.3-3.4 again... very nice x2..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> ugh... damn, that wont fit an am2 proc^^
> 
> i hope i get her to 3.3-3.4 again... very nice x2..



i had a 6000+, ran it at 3.3 Ghz daily, 3.4 Ghz for benching, lovely CPU, my buddy is still using it.  Has been running for many many years


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 8, 2009)

these things are hard to kill.. i had one 4400+ years ago, that got 1.6 daily for 7-10 hours, had more than 105c° on one day in summer(shutted down very lately), and got cutted. at last it died, due to my waterblock breaking the edge of the blank die... but it took every torture act with ease


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 8, 2009)

if i had another dual core something i would crunch my server.


----------



## Papahyooie (Aug 8, 2009)

I have several white box / generic atx and matx cases i'd be happy to send out. Some of the larger ones are cut up a bit for extra fan holes and not pretty but they're all functional, most of them with single 80mm fan ports on the back (older style). Cost a penny to ship, but im sure i can find a big enough flat rate box to send them in. Let me know if anyone needs one.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 8, 2009)

I had mentioned in the Pay it Forward thread that we needed a place for WFF requests, thanks for making one.


----------



## overclocking101 (Aug 8, 2009)

I plan on crunching on my w6600 once my net gets set up also I have a pump I can donate lainh d5 so let me no the address it needs to he sent to free of charge and it has little to no use on it also I threaded it for 1/2 inch barbs so its nicer than normal or I have a 3550swif tech your choice free


----------



## HammerON (Aug 8, 2009)

Great thread CP~


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> these things are hard to kill.. i had one 4400+ years ago, that got 1.6 daily for 7-10 hours, had more than 105c° on one day in summer(shutted down very lately), and got cutted. at last it died, due to my waterblock breaking the edge of the blank die... but it took every torture act with ease



yeah they are.  Those AMD chips were awesome man, makes me want to get one now just to overclock it 



Papahyooie said:


> I have several white box / generic atx and matx cases i'd be happy to send out. Some of the larger ones are cut up a bit for extra fan holes and not pretty but they're all functional, most of them with single 80mm fan ports on the back (older style). Cost a penny to ship, but im sure i can find a big enough flat rate box to send them in. Let me know if anyone needs one.



Thank you   Can you post a pic or a link, I don't know what you are talking about, sorry.



theonedub said:


> I had mentioned in the Pay it Forward thread that we needed a place for WFF requests, thanks for making one.



No problem bro, figured this is a great oppurtunity to get some people crunching 



overclocking101 said:


> I plan on crunching on my w6600 once my net gets set up also I have a pump I can donate lainh d5 so let me no the address it needs to he sent to free of charge and it has little to no use on it also I threaded it for 1/2 inch barbs so its nicer than normal or I have a 3550swif tech your choice free


stanhemi is looking for a pump, he is on the list in the first post.  PM him about it, he needs it to get his Q9950 up and crunching.  Thanks alot for helping out bro 



HammerON said:


> Great thread CP~




Thank you Hammer


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> if i had another dual core something i would crunch my server.



so what exactly are you looking for dude, so I can put you up on the list


----------



## Papahyooie (Aug 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thank you   Can you post a pic or a link, I don't know what you are talking about, sorry.



Just regular cases. Old, mostly white or beige colored atx or microatx (like dells and stuff) cases, though some have been painted or are another color and whatnot. I have probably 10 of them.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 9, 2009)

Papahyooie said:


> Just regular cases. Old, mostly white or beige colored atx or microatx (like dells and stuff) cases, though some have been painted or are another color and whatnot. I have probably 10 of them.



ok gotcha.  I actually have a spare case so I won't be needing some, but that'll be great for people with rigs just laying on their night tables and stuff   get them in a case, keep things organized


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 9, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Hey, thats very kind! i would love it to see my old baby in running condition again!



hey buddy, I tested the drive and it was read fine and all.  Its yours for shipping only.  I'll try to get it out to ya next week and i'll let you know how much shipping was afterwards.

PM me your shipping details


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 10, 2009)

bump!  come on guys, post your request, lets see who we can help out here


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 11, 2009)

bump, i really hope i can get 3 rigs to crunch in a month... if fortune likes me, i will get a q6600,a Ph2 955, and an A64 X2 5000+ to my crunching arsenal...


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 17, 2009)

im so free to do double-bump... deperation guides me


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2009)

*stanhemi,*

did you ever get that waterpump?

@velvetwafer

I'll have some news tomorrow bro


----------



## stanhemi (Aug 17, 2009)

no pump for me    I am going to wait to find one locally in october


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 17, 2009)

im on the torture rack... 

i have to repair my old Tt wc block tomorrow... the plastic topping cracked severly... it gets a flow mod too, to further improve heat dissipation..^^


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> no pump for me    I am going to wait to find one locally in october





Velvet Wafer said:


> im on the torture rack...
> 
> i have to repair my old Tt wc block tomorrow... the plastic topping cracked severly... it gets a flow mod too, to further improve heat dissipation..^^



well you guys are both on the list still.  Hopefully somebody can donate something


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 17, 2009)

i would also take something totally different, if the price is low, or if it is for free^^ but i doesnt want to cadge a whole rig (besides ram^^) that would be unpolite,am i correct?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i would also take something totally different, if the price is low, or if it is for free^^ but i doesnt want to cadge a whole rig (besides ram^^) that would be unpolite,am i correct?



as long as its for crunching, no problem with me.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 17, 2009)

it is. could be that i install some games on it to game with some buddys who dont own rigs, but most of the time it would be used for crunching,crunching,crunching.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> it is. could be that i install some games on it to game with some buddys who dont own rigs, but most of the time it would be used for crunching,crunching,crunching.



then post up what you need bro.  We'll just wait and see what happens....


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 17, 2009)

you really will write:

"Velvet Wafer: 
Every rig that delivers more than one unit a day,the faster the better, only the hardware,no cases"

?

Riiiiiigggss....need...Riiiiiigsss
you people made me into the real crunching zombie^^

no really, it would be really nice if i can grab a few spare parts to build as much reasonably rigs as i can...
dualcore at least


----------



## bogmali (Aug 17, 2009)

Velvet-if you were located in the U.S. (and not in Deutschland) I would be sending you some of my stuff


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 17, 2009)

how much are shipping costs? dependant on what you have spare, i would take a bigger shipping sum (if its worth it, you know.. but lets see, im glad for any help)


----------



## bogmali (Aug 17, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> how much are shipping costs? dependant on what you have spare, i would take a bigger shipping sum (if its worth it, you know.. but lets see, im glad for any help)




I will have an unemployed SKT939 CPU/Mobo here shortly


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I will have an unemployed SKT939 CPU/Mobo here shortly



thats great news velvet, plus that HDD I got here.  that'll get you another rig going


----------



## bogmali (Aug 17, 2009)

Velvet-whereabouts in N. Germany? Aachen/Bonn/Koln area by any chance? or North of Germany meaning Holland?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 17, 2009)

More like Hamburg Area . i live near the danish border

yes! an x2 should improve my output^^


----------



## bogmali (Aug 17, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> More like Hamburg Area . i live near the danish border
> 
> yes! an x2 should improve my output^^



Hmmmnnn...do you know any American Service Member by any chance? If so I can ship the stuff to you via APO


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 17, 2009)

no sry, i dont have much americans at my disposal^^ 

do you have some info about your stuff? i love to see numbers


----------



## bogmali (Aug 17, 2009)

X2 3800 and Biostar GeForce6100-M9 motherboard currently running in my server at the moment.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 17, 2009)

nice, a board with an igp^^

that solves the vga problem,too!

cant wait for total shipping cost


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 17, 2009)

Anyone have a res that they are not using? I need to get this other i7 under water, and it's the only thing I'm missing. I do have an extra Rad for anyone who might need one.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 17, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Anyone have a res that they are not using? I need to get this other i7 under water, and it's the only thing I'm missing. I do have an extra Rad for anyone who might need one.




YHPM


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 17, 2009)

if your rad is really spare, i have a loop lacking a rad.
I fixed and remilled my old TT-Block today, and modded my tt pump with 1/2 barbs.
i use my old tt reservoir which has a damaged seal cap, but when standing flat, is surely useable.

im not that kind of wealthy^^ it somehow embarrasses me to ask for the rad 

but with it, i could put the 939 from bogmali under water^^ would be better for points.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 17, 2009)

Velvet-PM me your mailing address for shipping quote


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 17, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> if your rad is really spare, i have a loop lacking a rad.
> I fixed and remilled my old TT-Block today, and modded my tt pump with 1/2 barbs.
> i use my old tt reservoir which has a damaged seal cap, but when standing flat, is surely useable.
> 
> ...



No need to be embarrassed. We all need a bit of help sometimes. It's a 240mm Swiftech rad. There are some dented fins, but it works well. All you'd need to do is cover shipping.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 17, 2009)

as long as its leakfree, its useful for me^^


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 17, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> as long as its leakfree, its useful for me^^



It is leak free, and I just replied to your PM.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 17, 2009)

now i believe in a tech god again

Edit: i hope the barbs are integrated ^^, my last barb went into the pump...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Anyone have a res that they are not using? I need to get this other i7 under water, and it's the only thing I'm missing. I do have an extra Rad for anyone who might need one.






bogmali said:


> YHPM



I saw Bogmali send you a PM, did he take care of the request, or you want me to put your name up on the list?  let me know buddy!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2009)

Velvet wafer

Your HDD is on the way to Germany bro, got it out today!! 

Also, let me know if you and bog agree for the board and CPU. So i can remove your name from the list for now   that'll have you covered my friend.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Velvet wafer
> 
> Your HDD is on the way to Germany bro, got it out today!!
> 
> Also, let me know if you and bog agree for the board and CPU. So i can remove your name from the list for now   that'll have you covered my friend.




Thanks buddy!
how much is the shipping? paulieg mentioned 20-25 dollars, but he didnt talked of fed ex^^ 

sounded like bog planned to ship the parts soon, but he didnt PMed me until now again.

i suppose you can get me off the list ;-) thanks for you help people!


----------



## bogmali (Aug 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I saw Bogmali send you a PM, did he take care of the request, or you want me to put your name up on the list?  let me know buddy!



Nope, put his name up there. PaulieG is one picky mofo he didn't want my stuff


----------



## Duxx (Aug 18, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Nope, put his name up there. PaulieG is one picky mofo he didn't want my stuff



I need a complete H2O loop...   I just got my Antec 1200 in the mail... AHHH ITS HUGEEEE 

Thread Crap sorry!


----------



## bogmali (Aug 18, 2009)

Duxx said:


> I need a complete H2O loop...   I just got my Antec 1200 in the mail... AHHH ITS HUGEEEE
> 
> Thread Crap sorry!




Dude PM me, I might just have what you need to get started


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 18, 2009)

bogmali, can you ever take a picture of your closet? it must be dangerously filled, with finest hardware


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 18, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Nope, put his name up there. PaulieG is one picky mofo he didn't want my stuff



Alright Bog, that's not quite the truth. Pain in my ass...


----------



## bogmali (Aug 18, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Pain in my ass...




WOW I didn't think that all my HW gave you a PITA


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 18, 2009)

bogmali said:


> WOW I didn't think that all my HW gave you a PITA



 I'm thinking that pump/res combo may go to a proper owner now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 18, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Thanks buddy!
> how much is the shipping? paulieg mentioned 20-25 dollars, but he didnt talked of fed ex^^
> 
> sounded like bog planned to ship the parts soon, but he didnt PMed me until now again.
> ...



I'LL PM YOU



bogmali said:


> Nope, put his name up there. PaulieG is one picky mofo he didn't want my stuff



ok so paulie just confirm what you need for me bro


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 18, 2009)

bump for stanhemi that urgently needs a pump and a probably a new PSU. 
i hope he has als much luck as i had ;-)


----------



## theonedub (Aug 19, 2009)

If someone could help me out, I am looking for a round IDE cable to get some better airflow in my cruncher. Prefer it to be black, but color is no deal breaker. On the other hand, if someone can find me one online without ridiculous shipping it would help too. Thanks guys!


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 19, 2009)

theonedub said:


> If someone could help me out, I am looking for a round IDE cable to get some better airflow in my cruncher. Prefer it to be black, but color is no deal breaker. On the other hand, if someone can find me one online without ridiculous shipping it would help too. Thanks guys!



If you don't mind me waiting until tomorrow to ship your package, I have a couple of round DFI IDE cables that I'll throw in the box. LMK.

OK guys. I just need another i7 motherboard to get my 3rd i7 up and running. I could use some help to find a good, cheap board. Thanks!


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Aug 19, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> bump for stanhemi that urgently needs a pump and a probably a new PSU.
> i hope he has als much luck as i had ;-)



 I would contribute $15.00 paypal gift to help stan replace his PUMP or PSU as long as we can get another 9 peeps to help with this ,Don't know if this is allowed
 or not,just a thought


----------



## dustyshiv (Aug 19, 2009)

Good team spirit here people. I always believed tht A friend in need is a friend indeed!! Keep up the good work brothers!!


----------



## bogmali (Aug 19, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> If you don't mind me waiting until tomorrow to ship your package, I have a couple of round DFI IDE cables that I'll throw in the box. LMK.
> 
> OK guys. I just need another i7 motherboard to get my 3rd i7 up and running. I could use some help to find a good, cheap board. Thanks!



Ding, ding.....PM me with what your budget is like


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 19, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> If you don't mind me waiting until tomorrow to ship your package, I have a couple of round DFI IDE cables that I'll throw in the box. LMK.
> 
> OK guys. I just need another i7 motherboard to get my 3rd i7 up and running. I could use some help to find a good, cheap board. Thanks!



So you got him covered Paul?


Paul, i'm adding you up to the list now for that x58 board, good luck


----------



## bogmali (Aug 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Paul, i'm adding you up to the list now for that x58 board, good luck




No don't do that, he might get the impression that I will give him an X58 mobo for free:shadedshu


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 19, 2009)

bogmali said:


> No don't do that, he might get the impression that I will give him an X58 mobo for free:shadedshu



LOL. So man, where's my free x58? Nah, as I stated, I'm just looking for a really good price on one, and would like everyone to keep there eyes out for me.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 20, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> LOL. So man, where's my free x58? Nah, as I stated, I'm just looking for a really good price on one, and would like everyone to keep there eyes out for me.



  if thats the case, let me put my name up on that list too!!!  free x58 boards everyone!!!


----------



## twilyth (Aug 20, 2009)

theonedub said:


> If someone could help me out, I am looking for a round IDE cable to get some better airflow in my cruncher. Prefer it to be black, but color is no deal breaker. On the other hand, if someone can find me one online without ridiculous shipping it would help too. Thanks guys!


did you get a response on this?

I have one that is clear IIRC - color is silver from the shielding - but will have to find it to be sure.  It's 40 pin/80 conductor.  I think the connectors are blue.


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 20, 2009)

twilyth said:


> did you get a response on this?
> 
> I have one that is clear IIRC - color is silver from the shielding - but will have to find it to be sure.  It's 40 pin/80 conductor.  I think the connectors are blue.



Yup. I'm sending him one or two with some other goodies.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 20, 2009)

twilyth said:


> did you get a response on this?
> 
> I have one that is clear IIRC - color is silver from the shielding - but will have to find it to be sure.  It's 40 pin/80 conductor.  I think the connectors are blue.



Yup, looks like Paulie has me covered. Thanks for asking though


----------



## Papahyooie (Aug 20, 2009)

My server could use a faster dual core if anyone has one for cheap. Its a celeron dual core, I'll have to check what cores are supported by the motherboard when I get home, but its an emachines. 

Also if anyone is interested, I'm wanting to upgrade to an i7. My current system is an e8500 with this : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186153 motherboard. 3 Pci-e slots for folders too! 
If anyone is interested, I would like to trade my system plus cash for an x58 mobo and i7 processor. I would like to include the mobo, processor, ram, and hsf if possible (as these are all the parts that arent compatible between the two.) If the deal is good I would also pay shipping both ways. I dont game on my desktop atall anymore, so it sits crunching and folding 24/7, and i'd like for it to crunch moar. If the mobo has less than 3 pci-e slots I'd also put up an 8800gs in leiu of some of the cash (or as well as, if needed). Would make an awesome gaming rig for someone, or if maybe some of you people with multiple i7s want to share some of your pies with me 

OR if anybody has some decent DDR2 for my main rig. Im running 667 now, and that board cannot seem to unlock the cpu clock from the ram clock like my old one could, so I cant get my e8500 to 4ghz because the darn ram sucks. 2-4gb of ddr2 800 or 1066 would help me get it to 4ghz.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 20, 2009)

Papahyooie said:


> My server could use a faster dual core if anyone has one for cheap. Its a celeron dual core, I'll have to check what cores are supported by the motherboard when I get home, but its an emachines.
> 
> Also if anyone is interested, I'm wanting to upgrade to an i7. My current system is an e8500 with this : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186153 motherboard. 3 Pci-e slots for folders too!
> If anyone is interested, I would like to trade my system plus cash for an x58 mobo and i7 processor. I would like to include the mobo, processor, ram, and hsf if possible (as these are all the parts that arent compatible between the two.) If the deal is good I would also pay shipping both ways. I dont game on my desktop atall anymore, so it sits crunching and folding 24/7, and i'd like for it to crunch moar. If the mobo has less than 3 pci-e slots I'd also put up an 8800gs in leiu of some of the cash (or as well as, if needed). Would make an awesome gaming rig for someone, or if maybe some of you people with multiple i7s want to share some of your pies with me
> ...



i'm putting up your request for the trade with a link to your post for details.  good luck.

***NOTE***

For those wondering, this thread is about finding parts to help build crunchers or get them running.  However, what Papahyooie is requesting is not parts.  But still if he can go from a E8500 to a i7 then his output will increase a lot.  You never know who comes in here to look, might just be that person that might want to trade .

Another side note, he does not meet the require average of 1000 points to be put up on the list (requirement explained in first post) however, he is not asking for anything so it does not matter.

*@ Papahyooie*

As far as the request for the replacement of the Celeron D, you are putting up some good numbers now and have before steadily, just your average is a bit low due to a few bad days recently, but your average is climbing again and fast.  That's why I say also in the first post exceptions can be made   Get us the specs on the mobo so I can specify what you looking for and i'll post it up in the list if you continue with the crunching you've been doing


----------



## Papahyooie (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm sorry, i figured since it was pretty much exclusive for crunching, it was an appropriate post. Should I post it elsewhere? Feel free to move it, or i'll post it elsewhere, I just thought it fit in with the spirit of crunchers helping crunchers, since its all for crunching. 

My average is down because 1: I cant seem to get everything to crunch consistantly. If you look at my graph its all over the map, and I cant seem to figure out why. Both my server and my main rig are on 24/7 as far as I know. I think my server may have not started back up crunching when I turned it back on after vacation, but its not hooked up to a monitor, so I have to see whats up. I also think maybe my roommates are turning them off while i'm asleep or at work. Also like I said, #2 is that last week I was on vacation and my roommates turned them off. The low spot on the 6th was because I had to reinstall windows on both machines, then updates, etc. If I can get them both to crunch consistantly at the same time i'll do around 1800 ppd. Its just a matter of time, and im trying. I thought I was way over the 1k requirement, but i just realized im not... which is frustrating and makes me want to get home and fix this crap even faster lol. Rest assured once it all gets ironed out though, you will def see the numbers level out.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 20, 2009)

Papahyooie said:


> I'm sorry, i figured since it was pretty much exclusive for crunching, it was an appropriate post. Should I post it elsewhere? Feel free to move it, or i'll post it elsewhere, I just thought it fit in with the spirit of crunchers helping crunchers, since its all for crunching.
> 
> My average is down because 1: I cant seem to get everything to crunch consistantly. If you look at my graph its all over the map, and I cant seem to figure out why. Both my server and my main rig are on 24/7 as far as I know. I think my server may have not started back up crunching when I turned it back on after vacation, but its not hooked up to a monitor, so I have to see whats up. I also think maybe my roommates are turning them off while i'm asleep or at work. Also like I said, #2 is that last week I was on vacation and my roommates turned them off. The low spot on the 6th was because I had to reinstall windows on both machines, then updates, etc. If I can get them both to crunch consistantly at the same time i'll do around 1800 ppd. Its just a matter of time, and im trying. I thought I was way over the 1k requirement, but i just realized im not... which is frustrating and makes me want to get home and fix this crap even faster lol. Rest assured once it all gets ironed out though, you will def see the numbers level out.



don't worry bro, I explained why I think your request here is fine with me, I have already added it to the list.  As far as the PPD average, I only explained so that people have an idea why and to avoid any possible discussions.  Also, so that other members see more or less how I make my decisions when I make those "exceptions" I mentioned in the first post.  So you are ok bro, just keep crunching.


----------



## Papahyooie (Aug 20, 2009)

Okidokey! I shall!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 20, 2009)

Papahyooie said:


> Okidokey! I shall!



also try to give me a list of a few CPU's you can replace your Celeron D with.  So I can add it to the list, at your rate you'll be fine as far as the average.  You have over 1k points today


----------



## Papahyooie (Aug 20, 2009)

okay i'll take a look once i get home in the morning. I tried to find something in the net but without even a model number to work with atm i cant find anything. 

As for my points, i know right? Why in the world do i have almost 1300 points today, but i have less than 700 yesterday when the same rigs were running the whole time... I just dont get it. And like i said i think maybe my server isnt even running, so that may just be the e8500. My roommates have to be turning them off.... heads are gonna roll...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 20, 2009)

Papahyooie said:


> okay i'll take a look once i get home in the morning. I tried to find something in the net but without even a model number to work with atm i cant find anything.
> 
> As for my points, i know right? Why in the world do i have almost 1300 points today, but i have less than 700 yesterday when the same rigs were running the whole time... I just dont get it. And like i said i think maybe my server isnt even running, so that may just be the e8500. My roommates have to be turning them off.... heads are gonna roll...





did you put the CC file that dustyshiv provided?  This makes WCG update after every WU is done, instead of every now and then.  It eliminates inconsistency in points since WCG will be constantly updated.


----------



## Papahyooie (Aug 20, 2009)

No i havent, is it in this thread?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 20, 2009)

Papahyooie said:


> No i havent, is it in this thread?



i have attached the file for you.  It goes in
*
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\BOINC*

this is with windows XP, let me know if you have trouble finding the folder, then I will look for original post.  Also make sure hidden folders are viewable as the "Application Data" folder is hidden by default.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Aug 21, 2009)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> I would contribute $15.00 paypal gift to help stan replace his PUMP or PSU as long as we can get another 9 peeps to help with this ,Don't know if this is allowed
> or not,just a thought



 Kind of surprised there is no takers on this offer and i saw that stanhemi has no paypal??
But if he has maybe a friend with paypal??? From what i could figure out,a pump will cost about $100.00 shipped canadian?So i will change my offer to $50.00 us (has to be paypal of some sort,because that's my computer play money)if any one OR some will match for the rest??


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2009)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> Kind of surprised there is no takers on this offer and i saw that stanhemi has no paypal??
> But if he has maybe a friend with paypal??? From what i could figure out,a pump will cost about $100.00 shipped canadian?So i will change my offer to $50.00 us (has to be paypal of some sort,because that's my computer play money)if any one OR some will match for the rest??



I wouldn't mind helping out, but right now I can't.  I am trying not to go into the shits again and come up.  Sorry guys


----------



## bogmali (Aug 21, 2009)

Folks-I am able to help him with the PSU issue but I am away from my dwelling ATM so I cannot ship it. Once I come back (which is next week), I will then ship him my back-up PSU. That would leave him without a temp GPU as he is RMAing it.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 21, 2009)

Socket A motherboard with support for Barton core CPUs. IDE cables


----------



## theonedub (Aug 22, 2009)

twilyth said:


> did you get a response on this?
> 
> I have one that is clear IIRC - color is silver from the shielding - but will have to find it to be sure.  It's 40 pin/80 conductor.  I think the connectors are blue.



Things changed, YGPM


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Socket A motherboard with support for Barton core CPUs. IDE cables



????


----------



## theonedub (Aug 22, 2009)

Ive got a plain IDE cable (plenty actually) and an OE Socket A MB (no overclocking options, used to run Barton core Sempron, 8xAGP) that I would give up for just shipping. Worked the last time it was plugged in. 

If that is what you need PM me, if its what you are offering- thanks for helping out the team!

PS- maybe this thread and the 'Pay it Forward' thread could be merged?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> ????





theonedub said:


> Ive got a plain IDE cable (plenty actually) and an OE Socket A MB (no overclocking options, used to run Barton core Sempron, 8xAGP) that I would give up for just shipping. Worked the last time it was plugged in.
> 
> If that is what you need PM me, if its what you are offering- thanks for helping out the team!
> 
> PS- maybe this thread and the 'Pay it Forward' thread could be merged?



its what i need. theonedub i will pm you about it later.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 22, 2009)

^Ok, I will see about getting the MB out for the specific model and maybe snap a picture or two for you. 

Big thanks to Twilyth who is sending me out a round IDE cable for free! My computer will be able to breathe


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2009)

thanks POS for clarifying, and thanks onedub for the help.


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hey Chickenpatty/Paulieg, does your team have a TPU helping Crunchers program?  Perhaps we can sticky a FF thread in the WTB section.

I have an idea about how I can help.  I would like to help the team, but in a different way.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Hey Chickenpatty/Paulieg, does your team have a TPU helping Crunchers program?  Perhaps we can sticky a FF thread in the WTB section.
> 
> I have an idea about how I can help.  I would like to help the team, but in a different way.



i'll let Paul chime in on this.  Thanks.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> stanhemi, you are up on the board.  What rig are you currently crunching with, I know #'s yesterday were slightly inflated but you put out over 1k.



where do you find the points per day like that?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> where do you find the points per day like that?



  you are 78 in the list

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Aug 24, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Folks-I am able to help him with the PSU issue but I am away from my dwelling ATM so I cannot ship it. Once I come back (which is next week), I will then ship him my back-up PSU. That would leave him without a temp GPU as he is RMAing it.



I just sent you out a 1950 pro stan,First class usps,hopefully it won't take to long.
Good luck.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 24, 2009)

thank you greasemonkey for helping out


----------



## stanhemi (Aug 24, 2009)

thanks a lot greasemonkey.This guy is incredible , I just need a psu ( bogmali ? ) and I can use my E1200  

Today I find an old aquarium pump and i try to make it work tonight.with luck i will add my Q9550


----------



## theonedub (Aug 25, 2009)

twilyth said:


> did you get a response on this?
> 
> I have one that is clear IIRC - color is silver from the shielding - but will have to find it to be sure.  It's 40 pin/80 conductor.  I think the connectors are blue.



Just got my cable from twilyth in a ridiculously short amount of time. Big thanks to him for helping a cruncher out!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 25, 2009)

Hopefully velvetwafer gets the damn HDD soon!   Keep us posted buddy!

Amazingly some requests I have not even put up on the list because by the time I check the thread someone had volunteer to send whatever that person needed.  This thread just shows what TPU is all about.  What do you'll say folks?


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 25, 2009)

You can take me off the list. I found a Asrock x58 Supercomputer open box at Newegg. Another i7 will be up and running by the end of the week.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 25, 2009)

no one has a IDE cable?


----------



## stanhemi (Aug 25, 2009)

i have 2 or 3 asus black IDE cable


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 25, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> You can take me off the list. I found a Asrock x58 Supercomputer open box at Newegg. Another i7 will be up and running by the end of the week.




Awesome Paul, i'll remove you now   Thank you.


p_o_s_pc said:


> no one has a IDE cable?





stanhemi said:


> i have 2 or 3 asus black IDE cable



STan, you going to get him one?  I have one laying around I can send him.


----------



## stanhemi (Aug 25, 2009)

add a Q9550    i can't crush 24/7  i'm not 100% sure about the pump. more like 14-18/7 for now.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> no one has a IDE cable?





stanhemi said:


> i have 2 or 3 asus black IDE cable





Chicken Patty said:


> STan, you going to get him one?  I have one laying around I can send him.



I have a second round IDE cable, but it is on the short side - max 24" from tip to tip.

http://www.non-ducor.com/parts/IDE cable - blue - DSC09326a.jpg


----------



## theonedub (Aug 25, 2009)

Anyone have, or know where to find, cheap fan clips like this:


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 25, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Anyone have, or know where to find, cheap fan clips like this:
> 
> http://www.scythe-eu.com/fileadmin/images/accessory/12-cm-Fan-Clips/12FC_clip.jpg



are those for a core? or a tt cooler? damn cant think of the name and i reviewed it! at anyrate you could try a metal coat hanger? until you can find were to buy them but im not sure you can


----------



## theonedub (Aug 25, 2009)

Its for a Tt cooler, although the ones pictured are from Scythe- they look identical. Clips would keep it clean, but if it comes down to it, zip ties will be my choice, lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 25, 2009)

twilyth said:


> I have a second round IDE cable, but it is on the short side - max 24" from tip to tip.
> 
> http://www.non-ducor.com/parts/IDE cable - blue - DSC09326a.jpg



POS is that ok?  I don't think mine are any longer, but I'll check when I get home.


----------



## boomstik360 (Aug 25, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Anyone have, or know where to find, cheap fan clips like this:
> 
> http://www.scythe-eu.com/fileadmin/images/accessory/12-cm-Fan-Clips/12FC_clip.jpg



Two words man, zip ties


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hopefully velvetwafer gets the damn HDD soon!   Keep us posted buddy!
> 
> Amazingly some requests I have not even put up on the list because by the time I check the thread someone had volunteer to send whatever that person needed.  This thread just shows what TPU is all about.  What do you'll say folks?



as soon as the drive hits my mailbox, i will report it here now i hope bogmali gets back from the woods, so i can complete my work ;-)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 25, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> as soon as the drive hits my mailbox, i will report it here now i hope bogmali gets back from the woods, so i can complete my work ;-)



so what is he sending your way?


----------



## bogmali (Aug 25, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> I hope bogmali gets back from the woods, so i can complete my work ;-)



I'll be back on Thursday, will swap parts and send them to you as per our discussion


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> so what is he sending your way?



Bogmali may be slow, but he is a very kind guy, because he will send me a 939 board, a 3800+ x2, a res and a 240 radiator from paulieg


@bogmali

Youre the man! so i dont have to force people anymore to install boinc, and i will dont have to learn how to install it as service  THANKS!!

atm i got a drive,a case,a psu (are 250 watt enough? ill buy a generic 400w otherwise),ram, water (brutally modified thermaltake bigwater) or air cooling (auras 92) for it, dependant on use.

i think i will begin the build next weekend...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 25, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Bogmali may be slow, but he is a very kind guy, because he will send me a 939 board, a 3800+ x2, a res and a 240 radiator from paulieg
> 
> 
> @bogmali
> ...




that is very kind of him, and we all appreciate this very much.   So Velvet, I remove you from the list?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 25, 2009)

In regard of bogmalis honor in this forum and his kind nature: YES. i dont believe he wont send the parts not^^

but you maybe see me again... there is still a unused 3.4ghz x2 to use!! i dont want to ask again now, but that will be the next iam asking for... am2 board


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 25, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> In regard of bogmalis honor in this forum and his kind nature: YES. i dont believe he wont send the parts not^^
> 
> but you maybe see me again... there is still a unused 3.4ghz x2 to use!! i dont want to ask again now, but that will be the next iam asking for... am2 board



awesome, i'll get you off for now, when you want to be put back up, let me know


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 25, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> In regard of bogmalis honor in this forum and his kind nature: YES. i dont believe he wont send the parts not^^
> 
> but you maybe see me again... there is still a unused 3.4ghz x2 to use!! i dont want to ask again now, but that will be the next iam asking for... am2 board



I try to offer stuff up when I can. However, I don't hold a candle to Bogmali. He has even bailed me out a time or two. By the way, anyone need a 2GB set of DDR2? I've got a 2GB set of Ballistix dying to be used in a cruncher. Just pay the shipping and they are yours. 

Also, I'd like to thank CP for creating and managing this thread. I think this will take the place of my "Pay it forward" thread, which is good since I don't have the time to maintain the thread.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 25, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I try to offer stuff up when I can. However, I don't hold a candle to Bogmali. He has even bailed me out a time or two. By the way, antone need a 2GB set of DDR2? I've got a 2GB set of Ballistix dying to be used in a cruncher.
> 
> Also, I'd like to thank CP for creating and managing this thread. I think this will take the place of my "Pay it forward" thread, which is good since I don't have the time to maintain the thread.



no problem Paul, glad this is helping buddy


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 25, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I try to offer stuff up when I can. However, I don't hold a candle to Bogmali. He has even bailed me out a time or two. By the way, anyone need a 2GB set of DDR2? I've got a 2GB set of Ballistix dying to be used in a cruncher. Just pay the shipping and they are yours.
> 
> Also, I'd like to thank CP for creating and managing this thread. I think this will take the place of my "Pay it forward" thread, which is good since I don't have the time to maintain the thread.



if you add them to the shipping from bogmali, i promise to buy an am3 board next month !
(a ud4p), so i can pair them with my old proc and my actual board, or as long as there are parts missing (only a few, not expensive,board has igp) with 2 other ballsitix i own, in the 939 board i get... is that a deal? ;-)

you all are damn friendly, but paulieg made me weak with saying they die for a life in a cruncher if things work out well (christmas), the x2 the will get replaced with a nice,cheap regor, or even x3, if the prices drop

anyways, a hell of a bunch of freaked out idealists, and friendly crunching athlets!
thanks for every bit of help ive got!


----------



## bogmali (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey Paul, circle back to what Velvet what was saying about the radiator coming from you (was there a res in there as well?), I offered to fork out a rad so the one you are sending to him you'll be sending to me instead to save shipping costs. PM me if you have questions bro. 

Asrock X58 eh, is it the same one I have?


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 25, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Hey Paul, circle back to what Velvet what was saying about the radiator coming from you (was there a res in there as well?), I offered to fork out a rad so the one you are sending to him you'll be sending to me instead to save shipping costs. PM me if you have questions bro.
> 
> Asrock X58 eh, is it the same one I have?



Hey Bog, send me your address, and I'll get the rad to you. No res is coming. I'm actually in need of one myself. So, if anyone has an extra res, particularly a Swifty Micro res, send it my way!!

I think it's the same board, the Supercomputer. Couldn't resist. It was $100 off open box at newegg. I was going to try the Extreme, but it sold out too quick.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> POS is that ok?  I don't think mine are any longer, but I'll check when I get home.



doesn't matter 18inch would be just fine even. Don't need nothing long since its a open rig.


BTW i should have another X2 running in about a week.(depends on what the GF wants to do this week/weekend)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> doesn't matter 18inch would be just fine even. Don't need nothing long since its a open rig.
> 
> 
> BTW i should have another X2 running in about a week.(depends on what the GF wants to do this week/weekend)



@ twilyth

you going to send him the IDE cable. or me?  your choice since you offered first.  Let me know buddy


----------



## twilyth (Aug 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> @ twilyth
> 
> you going to send him the IDE cable. or me?  your choice since you offered first.  Let me know buddy



I'll do it, but he has to get back to me with an addy.  I didn't hear anything so I figured he was set.

Where's that cattle prod damn it!

(kidding)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 25, 2009)

twilyth said:


> I'll do it, but he has to get back to me with an addy.  I didn't hear anything so I figured he was set.
> 
> Where's that cattle prod damn it!
> 
> (kidding)



   Ok, thanks bro.  Let me know if anything, i'll send one his way.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 25, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I think it's the same board, the Supercomputer. Couldn't resist. It was $100 off open box at newegg. I was going to try the Extreme, but it sold out too quick.



I had to double-check and confirmed that mine is the extreme version

PMing you my address now


----------



## twilyth (Aug 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Ok, thanks bro.  Let me know if anything, i'll send one his way.



Done and done.

Will go out tomorrow.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 26, 2009)

twilyth said:


> Done and done.
> 
> Will go out tomorrow.



Thank you  all i need now is a Socket A mobo(that i have lined up just waiting to see how the money flow goes) a PSU that is reliable and can power a Socket A AXP@2.3ghz possibly a HDD(anysize that will fit a stripped down windows XP and WCG)

BTW Some fans of ANYSIZE could also be helpful that just came to mind.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 26, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Thank you  all i need now is a Socket A mobo(that i have lined up just waiting to see how the money flow goes) a PSU that is reliable and can power a Socket A AXP@2.3ghz possibly a HDD(anysize that will fit a stripped down windows XP and WCG)
> 
> BTW Some fans of ANYSIZE could also be helpful that just came to mind.



fuck. now i know what i forgot 

lol, i bet the fans will cost me as much als the whole shipping


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 26, 2009)

What proc for that sA rig man?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 26, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> What proc for that sA rig man?



its the AXP 3000+ Barton  I still want to get it crunching


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 26, 2009)

Yup, noi boards from me for it. Sorry.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 26, 2009)

i heard stanhemi, the poor one fights with an aquarium pump... is there no cruncher out there with a spare pump??? 

his crunching farm lost 2/4 major crunching rigs. 
help him get at least to his quad back.working without a quad is inhuman

thanks guys!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 26, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Yup, noi boards from me for it. Sorry.



no problem I have one lined up already from "theonedub" just have to send him money for it.

@CP can you add me to the list of stuff needed please 
Socket A mobo that supports Barton 
PSU 200w or higher 
HDD IDE or sata


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 26, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> no problem I have one lined up already from "theonedub" just have to send him money for it.
> 
> @CP can you add me to the list of stuff needed please
> Socket A mobo that supports Barton
> ...



got you up there, you've shown some good dedication to crunching lately so don't let me down


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 26, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I had to double-check and confirmed that mine is the extreme version
> 
> PMing you my address now



Yeah. the Extreme is a cut down version of the Supercomputer, and a heck of a lot cheaper. They sold out while I was mowing the lawn Sunday.  It's all good though. I got a good deal, if the open box is a good one, and it nudged me to finally buy an SSD.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> got you up there, you've shown some good dedication to crunching lately so don't let me down



thanks bro i won't let you down i just bought another board and CPU for crunching


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 26, 2009)

the urge to buy new hardware gets bigger everyday... i feel like im capable of doing something very pleasing soon


----------



## theonedub (Aug 26, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> no problem I have one lined up already from "theonedub" just have to send him money for it.
> 
> @CP can you add me to the list of stuff needed please
> Socket A mobo that supports Barton
> ...



I've got an OE PSU (Bestec ~250w), that powered my E2200 comp and the Sempron 3000+ just sitting here. They should still work too. Maybe I will see if it will fit in a different box and just add a bunch of foam peanuts and bubble wrap  

It might actually work! Although I am a little hesitant because the PSU might damage the MB in shipping... Let me know if you are interested and I will figure it out.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 26, 2009)

theonedub said:


> I've got an OE PSU (Bestec ~250w), that powered my E2200 comp and the Sempron 3000+ just sitting here. They should still work too. Maybe I will see if it will fit in a different box and just add a bunch of foam peanuts and bubble wrap



give me a idea on how much for the PSU and mobo shipped please


----------



## theonedub (Aug 26, 2009)

p_o_s_pc, YGPM.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 26, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks bro i won't let you down i just bought another board and CPU for crunching



you better not 


Let me know if the onedub gets you the stuff ok?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> you better not
> 
> 
> Let me know if the onedub gets you the stuff ok?



He will if i send the money for shipping..i gotta wait to see what the GF wants to do to spend my money this time


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh heya CP, If you want you can list an old school HP board from me. Pentium D 8xx/9xx - Pentium 4 - Celeron D compatible. PC3200 DDR1 onboard video or PCIE x16 slot. 

It's for whoever wants it, just pay shipping and show me a pic of the proc that's going in it.

EDIT:

Oh also, I only have the I/O plate but I'm sure I can dig up drivers.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 26, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Oh heya CP, If you want you can list an old school HP board from me. Pentium D 8xx/9xx - Pentium 4 - Celeron D compatible. PC3200 DDR1 onboard video or PCIE x16 slot.
> 
> It's for whoever wants it, just pay shipping and show me a pic of the proc that's going in it.
> 
> ...



gotcha.  I divided the list into two.  Ones needing parts, ones giving away or trading parts


----------



## Papahyooie (Aug 26, 2009)

I didnt see it on the first page, but @ Paulieg have you already sent out the ballistix? Im running DDR2 667 in my main rig and cant get the e8500 up to 4ghz, its at 3.7 now. If they're at least 800mhz it would make it easily, because I cant unlock the ram speed from the cpu speed on the mobo its in. And i'll even throw up my DDR2 667 for whoever needs it. That is if you still have it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 26, 2009)

Papahyooie said:


> I didnt see it on the first page, but @ Paulieg have you already sent out the ballistix? Im running DDR2 667 in my main rig and cant get the e8500 up to 4ghz, its at 3.7 now. If they're at least 800mhz it would make it easily, because I cant unlock the ram speed from the cpu speed on the mobo its in. And i'll even throw up my DDR2 667 for whoever needs it. That is if you still have it.



Was I supposed to put something up?  Sorry if I missed it, let me know what it is or link me and i'll put it up for ya


----------



## Papahyooie (Aug 26, 2009)

Page 6 post 128 by paulieg, he offered up some 2gb ballistix. If he still had it and would be willing to send it out, i'd put up my 2gb of 667 for whoever needs it.

On a better note, my ppd is up above 1k now!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 26, 2009)

Papahyooie said:


> Page 6 post 128 by paulieg, he offered up some 2gb ballistix. If he still had it and would be willing to send it out, i'd put up my 2gb of 667 for whoever needs it.



Ok added, funny thing is I thanked that post, but didn't notice he had RAM to put up on the list   Well it's up there now.  Let's see what he says.  Then we'll put your RAM up if you get the ballistix


----------



## theonedub (Aug 26, 2009)

'Pay it Forward' is dead! Long live 'Pay it Forward'!

Feel free to add my 512mb Hynix DDR2 RAM that was still up for grabs from the other thread. 

Just to be clear, as far as putting items up for grabs- does it have to be free, or can it be greatly reduced cost?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 26, 2009)

theonedub said:


> 'Pay it Forward' is dead! Long live 'Pay it Forward'!
> 
> Feel free to add my 512mb Hynix DDR2 RAM that was still up for grabs from the other thread.
> 
> Just to be clear, as far as putting items up for grabs- does it have to be free, or can it be greatly reduced cost?



I'll rename it now, they don't have to be free.

EDIT:  check it out now, sound better?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 27, 2009)

um, ive asked for the ballistix a while ago, but never found out if my request was accepted or denied. i wasnt so arrogant to think pauliegs thanks were an acceptance... can our beloved mod clear this up?

CP, if Paulieg regrets me, please set me up for some ram, beside that am2 board+vga please 

thanks!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> um, ive asked for the ballistix a while ago, but never found out if my request was accepted or denied. i wasnt so arrogant to think pauliegs thanks were an acceptance... can our beloved mod clear this up?
> 
> CP, if Paulieg regrets me, please set me up for some ram, beside that am2 board+vga please
> 
> thanks!


what kind and how much ram also what speed ? i may be able to help with that when i get my other rig set up.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> um, ive asked for the ballistix a while ago, but never found out if my request was accepted or denied. i wasnt so arrogant to think pauliegs thanks were an acceptance... can our beloved mod clear this up?
> 
> CP, if Paulieg regrets me, please set me up for some ram, beside that am2 board+vga please
> 
> thanks!



i'm going to kindly ask Paul come in here and settle this request for his RAM.  In the meantime i'll put you back up but I need to know what kind of VGA you looking for???


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 27, 2009)

the crucials would have been my favorite... i own a pair already, they are cheap(so i dont rip a hole in your purse) , and clock well. the rams i need should have heatspreaders and it would be nice if they run at least ddr2-800 4-4-4-12, and overclock by a fair margin (you see, if you have crucials, i will love you)

you already have the board+vga put up CP, you only have to add the rams, if paulieg decides the crucials to papahyooie.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> the crucials would have been my favorite... i own a pair already, they are cheap(so i dont rip a hole in your purse) , and clock well. the rams i need should have heatspreaders and it would be nice if they run at least ddr2-800 4-4-4-12, and overclock by a fair margin (you see, if you have crucials, i will love you)
> 
> you already have the board+vga put up CP, you only have to add the rams, if paulieg decides the crucials to papahyooie.



I don't see you loving me then sorry  I only have 2 sticks DDR2 677 512mb and they don't clock vary well. I will just use it in my upcoming rig then


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 27, 2009)

thanks anyways.you tried BUT if everything fails me and i need some ram,just to run it, i will pm you, ok?

better a slow rig, than a NO rig^^. only the crunched number counts

surely i love you pospc.... come a little nearer....


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 27, 2009)

Up for grabs is a Pentium D 830 (SL88S) LGA775 800Mhz FSB. I cant seem to find a nice mobo for it, so maybe someone can put it to use. I also have 2x 512mb Elpida DDR2 533Mhz ram. Both items must be used for crunching or folding by a dedicated member.* Put meh on da' list.*

P.S.  you pay shipping. ConUS only.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I don't see you loving me then sorry  I only have 2 sticks DDR2 677 512mb and they don't clock vary well. I will just use it in my upcoming rig then





Velvet Wafer said:


> thanks anyways.you tried BUT if everything fails me and i need some ram,just to run it, i will pm you, ok?
> 
> better a slow rig, than a NO rig^^. only the crunched number counts
> 
> surely i love you pospc.... come a little nearer....



POS, thank god you have alot of water between you and him 



BUCK NASTY said:


> Up for grabs is a Pentium D 830 (SL88S) LGA775 800Mhz FSB. I cant seem to find a nice mobo for it, so maybe someone can put it to use. I also have 2x 512mb Elpida DDR2 533Mhz ram. Both items must be used for crunching or folding by a dedicated member.* Put meh on da' list.*
> 
> P.S.  you pay shipping. ConUS only.



awesome, thanks buck, I'll put you up right now.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> POS, thank god you have alot of water between you and him



i will haunt him in his dreams. some people claim i have the ability for that

awww i cant wait^^ building rigs is always like christmas to me!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i will haunt him in his dreams. some people claim i have the ability for that
> 
> awww i cant wait^^ building rigs is always like christmas to me!



i've modded cars for 7 years now, i'm thinking of leaving that aside just to keep building rigs.  Ugh, i'm loosing it, and fast!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 27, 2009)

i tuned me an Autococker, and just played 2 matches with it. no money for paint+e-hopper...
its very beautiful in its custom dark violet. standing near the rigs^^. nice decoration (500€)


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> the crucials would have been my favorite... i own a pair already, they are cheap(so i dont rip a hole in your purse) , and clock well. the rams i need should have heatspreaders and it would be nice if they run at least ddr2-800 4-4-4-12, and overclock by a fair margin (you see, if you have crucials, i will love you)
> 
> you already have the board+vga put up CP, you only have to add the rams, if paulieg decides the crucials to papahyooie.



VW, the rad and the Crucials are yours. I'll send them both to Bogmali. However, I do need a few bucks to cover shipping. Shipping the rad isn't cheap.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 27, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> VW, the rad and the Crucials are yours. I'll send them both to Bogmali. However, I do need a few bucks to cover shipping. Shipping the rad isn't cheap.



do you want that directly or should i include it in the money cp will receive from me? that would a little cheaper, i have to pay for international transfers isnt much, and your decision


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> do you want that directly or should i include it in the money cp will receive from me? that would a little cheaper, i have to pay for international transfers isnt much, and your decision



I'll send you a PM on this. 

Hey guys. I'm still looking for a REALLY cheap 700w+ PSU for my 3rd i7 cruncher. Anyone know where I can find one?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i tuned me an Autococker, and just played 2 matches with it. no money for paint+e-hopper...
> its very beautiful in its custom dark violet. standing near the rigs^^. nice decoration (500€)



nice, i've never gotten into paintballing, although it looks like hella fun 


Paulieg said:


> I'll send you a PM on this.
> 
> Hey guys. I'm still looking for a REALLY cheap 700w+ PSU for my 3rd i7 cruncher. Anyone know where I can find one?



adding that to the list now 


So about the money, he'll pay me and i'll pay you guys?  Thats ok with me if thats the case.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2009)

theonedub said:


> 'Pay it Forward' is dead! Long live 'Pay it Forward'!
> 
> Feel free to add my 512mb Hynix DDR2 RAM that was still up for grabs from the other thread.
> 
> Just to be clear, as far as putting items up for grabs- does it have to be free, or can it be greatly reduced cost?



I never added your RAM, it's up there now


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 27, 2009)

do i read right, that you offered yourself as money distributor and collector for uk and europe members? thank you CP! All Brits and a bloody german kraut will love you!

no really, thanks, that would be really awesome ;-)

edit: i think you can remove the ballistix from the list,now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> do i read right, that you offered yourself as money distributor and collector for uk and europe members? thank you CP! All Brits and a bloody german kraut will love you!
> 
> no really, thanks, that would be really awesome ;-)
> 
> edit: i think you can remove the ballistix from the list,now



well I wasn't sure what you meant by include it in the money you are sending CP?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2009)

ballistix removed


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 27, 2009)

now i had my blonde moment  i meant bogmali^^ sry cp,nevermind


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> well I wasn't sure what you meant by include it in the money you are sending CP?



Yeah, VW will be sending you cash to cover the shipping for the Rad/Ballistix I'm giving him.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Yeah, VW will be sending you cash to cover the shipping for the Rad/Ballistix I'm giving him.



so then I give it to you, correct?


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> so then I give it to you, correct?



Yup. Could you go ahead and put my request for a Cheap (not free) 700w+ PSU on the list. Going to need to buy one by this weekend, one way or another.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 27, 2009)

ah no, stop it was my fault

i have to pay bogmali too, that would somehow antipractical i believe^^


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> ah no, stop it was my fault



So, you're sending the cash to Bogmali, not CP, correct?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 27, 2009)

yes^^ i made a typo

its just such a nice short nick to write 

im going to bed... its already 4.13 am here ;-)
keep up the good work dudes! together we will make it to the top! (remember, average in the top10 are bout 1million/day. per person.so lets start!) ;-)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Yup. Could you go ahead and put my request for a Cheap (not free) 700w+ PSU on the list. Going to need to buy one by this weekend, one way or another.



it is up there Paul 



Paulieg said:


> So, you're sending the cash to Bogmali, not CP, correct?



my money is going to Bogmali too?


----------



## twilyth (Aug 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> my money is going to Bogmali too?



I have it on good authority that this is bogmali







Unless he's sending you some really good *cough* "gear" in return, I'd watch out.  His checks are probably drawn on Vinnie's Savings and Loan Sharks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## PaulieG (Aug 27, 2009)

twilyth said:


> I have it on good authority that this is bogmali
> 
> http://www.non-ducor.com/pix/shady character.jpg
> 
> Unless he's sending you some really good *cough* "gear" in return, I'd watch out.  His checks are probably drawn on Vinnie's Savings and Loan Sharks.



LOL. I really needed a good laugh before bed.  Twilyth, you really should be spending more time with us.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> LOL. I really needed a good laugh before bed.  Twilyth, you really should be spending more time with us.



he was with us this whole time, he was just looking for that perfect description of Bog


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Aug 27, 2009)

He's changed quite a bit in a year


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 27, 2009)

@Buck Nasty

You wanna fold that D 830 and got some ddr1? Or wanna send me the 830?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 27, 2009)

unbelievable!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 28, 2009)

Motherboard no longer available.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 28, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Motherboard no longer available.



removed.


----------



## hat (Aug 28, 2009)

So who wants to send me one of those new mini-supercomputer 48-core thingamabobbers AMD is waiving around right now?


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 28, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Up for grabs is a Pentium D 830 (SL88S) LGA775 800Mhz FSB. I cant seem to find a nice mobo for it, so maybe someone can put it to use. I also have 2x 512mb Elpida DDR2 533Mhz ram. Both items must be used for crunching or folding by a dedicated member.* Put meh on da' list.*
> 
> P.S.  you pay shipping. ConUS only.



done


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 29, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> done



done?  You took them from him?  Confirm and i'll remove right now


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 29, 2009)

twilyth thanks for sending it  Vary helpful  i know i already PMed you about it but i wanted to be sure you get your "props"


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> done?  You took them from him?  Confirm and i'll remove right now



i wants.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 29, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> i wants.



Thanks.

Bucknasty, just confirm you are sending the stuff and i'll take it off.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 30, 2009)

I come asking for something that i hope someone can help me with soon. I can't run my x2 4200+ much above stock because of temps it becomes unstable. So can anyone help me out.. I need a heatsink for AM2 something better then stock I will take about anything that will give better temps (even a stock cooler with heatpipes) this CPU has been tested up to 3.2ghz before on water so 3ghz should be easy for 24/7 on good air. Someone please help.

i am a cruncher and folder if your concerned about my dedication check the stats for both and you will see that i am dedicated.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 30, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I come asking for something that i hope someone can help me with soon. I can't run my x2 4200+ much above stock because of temps it becomes unstable. So can anyone help me out.. I need a heatsink for AM2 something better then stock I will take about anything that will give better temps (even a stock cooler with heatpipes) this CPU has been tested up to 3.2ghz before on water so 3ghz should be easy for 24/7 on good air. Someone please help.
> 
> i am a cruncher and folder if your concerned about my dedication check the stats for both and you will see that i am dedicated.



I got the heatsink of my Phenom

THis one:

http://img.tomshardware.com/us/2006/05/23/amd_reinvents_itself/box_cooler_am2_3d.jpg


remove the fan and put a 120mm on it and it cools very well


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I got the heatsink of my Phenom
> 
> THis one:
> 
> ...



willing to send it 100% free? I'm sorry but right now i am broke(sometimes you have to suckup to the gf if you piss her off and want something)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 30, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> willing to send it 100% free? I'm sorry but right now i am broke



PM me your details, i'll get it out Monday, then you just send me $1.2 billion dollars afterwards


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> done?  You took them from him?  Confirm and i'll remove right now


I have gotten no PM's, so the are still up for grabs. Remember, Continental US only.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 30, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I have gotten no PM's, so the are still up for grabs. Remember, Continental US only.



leaving them up then , thanks.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> PM me your details, i'll get it out Monday, then you just send me $1.2 billion dollars afterwards



YGPM


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 30, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> YGPM



you have a reply


----------



## twilyth (Sep 4, 2009)

thought I give the thread a bump since it's been almost a week.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 4, 2009)

CP-does Stan Hemi still need a PSU? I'll PM him to check.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 4, 2009)

bogmali said:


> CP-does Stan Hemi still need a PSU? I'll PM him to check.



keep me posted!


----------



## theonedub (Sep 4, 2009)

CP- 

You can add the LinkSys WRT54G with DD-WRT Firmware from my FS thread to the parts avail list. I will let it go to a consistently active Cruncher for a good price. 

Also have (1) Molex to SATA Power adapter if someone needs it absolutely free.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 4, 2009)

theonedub said:


> CP-
> 
> You can add the LinkSys WRT54G with DD-WRT Firmware from my FS thread to the parts avail list. I will let it go to a consistently active Cruncher for a good price.
> 
> Also have (1) Molex to SATA Power adapter if someone needs it absolutely free.



added, thanks


----------



## stanhemi (Sep 4, 2009)

bogmali said:


> CP-does Stan Hemi still need a PSU? I'll PM him to check.



yep i still need a psu 

@GREASEMONKEY  i'm still waiting for the video card (canada post suck.. so long)

thanks guys


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 4, 2009)

bog you got him on the power supply?


----------



## bogmali (Sep 4, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> keep me posted!



PSU shipped to Stan........

Check your PM Stan for the tracking #.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Sep 5, 2009)

bogmali said:


> PSU shipped to Stan........
> 
> Check your PM Stan for the tracking #.



How did you ship Bog?The dumb bi**h at the post office told me i coud'nt put tracking on the card i sent.No delivery confirmation either(because it was going to canada??)


----------



## theonedub (Sep 5, 2009)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> No delivery confirmation either(because it was going to canada??)



USPS does not offer DC to internationally shipped items. Found that out when shipping some DVDs up North.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 5, 2009)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> How did you ship Bog?




FEDEX FTW


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 5, 2009)

bogmali said:


> FEDEX FTW



Couldn't agree more!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 5, 2009)

thanks CP for the heatsink


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks CP for the heatsink



no problem bro, glad it helped


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 5, 2009)

just so everyone knows i am for real about folding anyone can take a look at my stats if they would like. I know i have said it before but i want to reassure everyone that the hardware i have been given is being used for crunching. 
I will even give a link to look at my stats


----------



## bogmali (Sep 5, 2009)

LOL @ POS,  no worries man.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 9, 2009)

Guys, for the first time I'm asking for something.

I currently have my main cruncher the i7 on stock cooling.  Had some issues with the water setup so I ditched it temporarily until I get a few bucks and buy some new fittings/tubing/coolant etc.  Right now rig is at 3.6 Ghz crunching at 45% and temps still hit upper 80's during the day.  If anybody has any sort of cooler for the 1366 socket that is better than stock let me know.  I can send cooler back once I am back under water.  Just hit me up with offers.  Thanks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 9, 2009)

guys, also.  PLease review the list in the first post and let me know if any changes need to be made, thanks


----------



## hat (Sep 9, 2009)

Well it doesn't matter what you set it to, 10% or 100%, max load temp will be the same. It doesn't go a consistent 45%, it spikes to 100% for a while, then back down to 0.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, for the first time I'm asking for something.
> 
> I currently have my main cruncher the i7 on stock cooling.  Had some issues with the water setup so I ditched it temporarily until I get a few bucks and buy some new fittings/tubing/coolant etc.  Right now rig is at 3.6 Ghz crunching at 45% and temps still hit upper 80's during the day.  If anybody has any sort of cooler for the 1366 socket that is better than stock let me know.  I can send cooler back once I am back under water.  Just hit me up with offers.  Thanks.



OK, stupid question, but is the 1366/socket b a lot bigger than 775?  according to wikipedia it's 1.77 × 1.67 inches while 775 is 1.47 × 1.47 inches.  Since every heatsink i've ever seen has a fair amount of overlap, wouldn't you be able to use the 775 hs if you had the right bracket (are the brackets even different?).

I don't even look at most of this stuff (except for AMD) until I need to for some reason so I apologize for my ignorance.

thanks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 9, 2009)

hat said:


> Well it doesn't matter what you set it to, 10% or 100%, max load temp will be the same. It doesn't go a consistent 45%, it spikes to 100% for a while, then back down to 0.



yes they do.  If I crunch at 100% usage at 80% of the time like I used to on water, temps go into the upper 80's low 90's now at night.

If I crunch at 100% usage 45% of the time, temps stay under 80%


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 9, 2009)

twilyth said:


> OK, stupid question, but is the 1366/socket b a lot bigger than 775?  according to wikipedia it's 1.77 × 1.67 inches while 775 is 1.47 × 1.47 inches.  Since every heatsink i've ever seen has a fair amount of overlap, wouldn't you be able to use the 775 hs if you had the right bracket (are the brackets even different?).
> 
> I don't even look at most of this stuff (except for AMD) until I need to for some reason so I apologize for my ignorance.
> 
> thanks.



Not sure bro, I just measured my Apogee GTz waterblock (1366) and a stock socket 775 cooler I had laying around and the 1366 is slightly larger, not by much though.


----------



## stanhemi (Sep 9, 2009)

I received this morning by fedex bogmali psu.   now i need 4-5 coffee and i install this baby in my crunching rig 

thanks bogmali  

(I will not forget you Thursday)


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Not sure bro, I just measured my Apogee GTz waterblock (1366) and a stock socket 775 cooler I had laying around and the 1366 is slightly larger, not by much though.



their a tad bigger because surface area helps absorbe heat better. Its also because the i7's core is larger than its 775 cousin. so in order to accomidate the larger proc and the weight that would come from aftermarket cooling as well as the needed surface area. they expanded the mounting holes so you could fit all of it hile having it secure efficent etc.


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, for the first time I'm asking for something.
> 
> I currently have my main cruncher the i7 on stock cooling.  Had some issues with the water setup so I ditched it temporarily until I get a few bucks and buy some new fittings/tubing/coolant etc.  Right now rig is at 3.6 Ghz crunching at 45% and temps still hit upper 80's during the day.  If anybody has any sort of cooler for the 1366 socket that is better than stock let me know.  I can send cooler back once I am back under water.  Just hit me up with offers.  Thanks.



Hey CP. I have a Evercool Transformer you can borrow..you just pay shipping. Alternatively, you can have it for $20 shipped. Basically for $10 when you consider it will cost $10 to ship the sucker.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 9, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Hey CP. I have a Evercool Transformer you can borrow..you just pay shipping. Alternatively, you can have it for $20 shipped. Basically for $10 when you consider it will cost $10 to ship the sucker.



you sending it with the mounting hardware, or I'll need to get that?  and thanks bro 

You got a link to the exact cooler?


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> you sending it with the mounting hardware, or I'll need to get that?  and thanks bro
> 
> You got a link to the exact cooler?



Comes with mounting hardware for all platforms. Here's a link...

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/2744/evercool_transformer_4_hpj_12025_cpu_cooler/index.html


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 9, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Comes with mounting hardware for all platforms. Here's a link...
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/2744/evercool_transformer_4_hpj_12025_cpu_cooler/index.html



YHPM


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> YHPM



Replied. I've got your back, CP.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 9, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Replied. I've got your back, CP.



replied!   You are the man Paul, I appreciate what you have done for me as well as for everybody else in here dude


----------



## bogmali (Sep 9, 2009)

Glad you could step up to the plate Mr. "I have to go Camping and cannot leave my Rigs on"

I would've had your back CP.........as a contingency back-up


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 9, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Glad you could step up to the plate Mr. "I have to go Camping and cannot leave my Rigs on"
> 
> I would've had your back CP.........as a contingency back-up



Hey now, Bog. I did leave those rigs on stock while I was camping. However, one of the rigs had the Boinc client crash.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 9, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Hey now, Bog. I did leave those rigs on stock while I was camping. However, one of the rigs had the Boinc client crash.



You know I love you.....now if you could just send that rad over that was meant for Velvet...........


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 9, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Glad you could step up to the plate Mr. "I have to go Camping and cannot leave my Rigs on"
> 
> I would've had your back CP.........as a contingency back-up



let me know if you got anything you'll wanna let go, it'll be for my upcoming crunchers.  Oops, not supposed to say that yet .

PM me an offer though, I don't wanna take them for free or for shipping, just in case you were thinking that


----------



## theonedub (Sep 10, 2009)

CP, any chance F@H deals can be in this thread as well? I am trying to get the 9800GTX+ in my FS thread to a F@H member (who is financially challenged, dedicated, but has out of date HW) for a really good price. Need help finding that member though- if one even exists!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2009)

theonedub said:


> CP, any chance F@H deals can be in this thread as well? I am trying to get the 9800GTX+ in my FS thread to a F@H member (who is financially challenged, dedicated, but has out of date HW) for a really good price. Need help finding that member though- if one even exists!



Post it up, I don't mind.  Post what the deal is and i'll add it to the list.  Doesn't have to be F@H or WCG, hardware is hardware


----------



## theonedub (Sep 10, 2009)

It is a 

Galaxy 9800GTX+ 512MB PCIe for a ridiculously good deal to a dedicated active folder. 

Might have someone in mind, but I want it to go the *MOST NEEDY*, so nothing final yet!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2009)

theonedub said:


> It is a
> 
> Galaxy 9800GTX+ 512MB PCIe for a ridiculously good deal to a dedicated active folder.
> 
> Might have someone in mind, but I want it to go the *MOST NEEDY*, so nothing final yet!



check first post


----------



## bogmali (Sep 10, 2009)

MX500torid just posted this on the F/S/T section:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=103504


And if POS still needs a socket A setup, I have another one for him.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 10, 2009)

bogmali said:


> You know I love you.....now if you could just send that rad over that was meant for Velvet...........



YHPM, depending the shipping


----------



## gogx (Sep 10, 2009)

Asus P5N32-E SLI
PM me if you want it

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=103519


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 12, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> YHPM, depending the shipping



Just waiting for shipping costs to be paid by VW. I'm running out of spare cash. 

Hey, heads up to crunchers before I post this in a FS thread. I'm selling a top deck Highspeed tech station. It's perfect for us crunchers who switch out components often. PM me for a price. I'll be posting it tomorrow...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Just waiting for shipping costs to be paid by VW. I'm running out of spare cash.
> 
> Hey, heads up to crunchers before I post this in a FS thread. I'm selling a top deck Highspeed tech station. It's perfect for us crunchers who switch out components often. PM me for a price. I'll be posting it tomorrow...



post it, I get paid tomorrow night .  I don't even know what it looks like how can I offer


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> post it, I get paid tomorrow night .  I don't even know what it looks like how can I offer



http://www.highspeedpc.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=TopTechSTD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> http://www.highspeedpc.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=TopTechSTD



I got dibs!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 12, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Just waiting for shipping costs to be paid by VW. I'm running out of spare cash.
> 
> Hey, heads up to crunchers before I post this in a FS thread. I'm selling a top deck Highspeed tech station. It's perfect for us crunchers who switch out components often. PM me for a price. I'll be posting it tomorrow...



ive shipped the money to bogmali,you should get your money soon


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 12, 2009)

*Ethernet cables (cat5)*

Hey guys, I have 4 comps ready to start crunching and the only think holding them back an interweb connection. All I need is *4 ethernet cables* and shortest if possible (3 ft. max). Like many I am on a tight budget and I've already asked all my friends if they had any extra with no luck.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> Hey guys, I have 4 comps ready to start crunching and the only think holding them back an interweb connection. All I need is *4 ethernet cables* and shortest if possible (3 ft. max). Like many I am on a tight budget and I've already asked all my friends if they had any extra with no luck.



bro I have one, but its huge! lol.


Do you have a paypal?  How much are ethernet cables where you live?


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Do you have a paypal?  How much are ethernet cables where you live?



Yes I have paypal 

A 3-7 ft. cable is like 10 bucks and I need 4 of them, so after tax would be around $50


----------



## hat (Sep 12, 2009)

I've got one that measures about 14 3/4". Hit me up with a pm, I could probably send it in a regular envelope.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> Yes I have paypal
> 
> A 3-7 ft. cable is like 10 bucks and I need 4 of them, so after tax would be around $50




dammit, expensive stuff 

I think i still have one laying around, let me see, unless I used it.


----------



## mudkip (Sep 12, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> Yes I have paypal
> 
> A 3-7 ft. cable is like 10 bucks and I need 4 of them, so after tax would be around $50



have you tried ebay? everything is cheap there


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2009)

mudkip said:


> have you tried ebay? everything is cheap there



would this work?  

$1.30 shipped 

http://cgi.ebay.com/3ft-CAT5-CAT5e-...ries?hash=item29fc41f8bc&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Now that I remember, my buddy bought 50 ft of ethernet cable of ebay for $2    shipped shall I say.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 12, 2009)

CP- I got him covered. I have a buttload:shadedshu What length exactly? I think I have a bunch of 3-4ft, send me your address.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2009)

Thank you Bog!


----------



## onry (Sep 13, 2009)

hell if anyone needs 3-6 foot ethernet cables let me know i have about 50 of them at least 
(i sub contract for comcast so i get em free ) LOL


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 13, 2009)

onry said:


> hell if anyone needs 3-6 foot ethernet cables let me know i have about 50 of them at least
> (i sub contract for comcast so i get em free ) LOL



I just got some from bogmali, but thank you for offering.  If I need anymore down the line I will let you know.


----------



## stanhemi (Sep 15, 2009)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> I just sent you out a 1950 pro stan,First class usps,hopefully it won't take to long.
> Good luck.



 I received the video card tonight   thanks GREASEMONKEY


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 15, 2009)

bogmali said:


> MX500torid just posted this on the F/S/T section:
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=103504
> 
> ...



for real bro? how much for this one? also any PSU

if you would like PM me and we can talk about it


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Sep 16, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> I received the video card tonight   thanks GREASEMONKEY



Sorry it took so long,I was starting to think some mailman heisted it.


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 16, 2009)

bogmali said:


> CP- I got him covered. I have a buttload:shadedshu What length exactly? I think I have a bunch of 3-4ft, send me your address.



Hey Bog, do you have any REALLY long cables? I'm talking like 30+ ft or longer?


----------



## stanhemi (Sep 16, 2009)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> Sorry it took so long,I was starting to think some mailman heisted it.



lol... i told you canada post suxxx  + the box was opened at Customs 

thanks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Hey Bog, do you have any REALLY long cables? I'm talking like 30+ ft or longer?



can't go wrong with this  if bog doesn't have.

http://cgi.ebay.com/50-FT-FOOT-CAT5...in_0?hash=item2ea5801dcf&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2009)

bump, lets bring this thread back to life


----------



## theonedub (Sep 22, 2009)

Well my router is no longer available... Please remove it from first post.  I am going to be doing a couple builds soon, so hopefully I can add up some cheap and free items in the coming days/weeks.


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> bump, lets bring this thread back to life



Ok, I will. I need to build my mother a new computer, which will be a cruncher in disguise. I need everything for it, and I mean everything...board, cpu, HDD, DVD burner, case and ram. I'd prefer an Intel based s775 board and cpu. Not looing for free here, just really cheap. How's that?


----------



## bogmali (Sep 22, 2009)

I just snatched up this setup on local CL thinking I can use the MOBO to replace my A8N-E on my server

3700+ (I think) Skt 939
Asus A8V mobo
4X256 DDR3200 DIMMs

LMK if you need it Paul (or anybody)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Well my router is no longer available... Please remove it from first post.  I am going to be doing a couple builds soon, so hopefully I can add up some cheap and free items in the coming days/weeks.



Thank you, removed



Paulieg said:


> Ok, I will. I need to build my mother a new computer, which will be a cruncher in disguise. I need everything for it, and I mean everything...board, cpu, HDD, DVD burner, case and ram. I'd prefer an Intel based s775 board and cpu. Not looing for free here, just really cheap. How's that?





bogmali said:


> I just snatched up this setup on local CL thinking I can use the MOBO to replace my A8N-E on my server
> 
> X2 3500+ (I think) Skt 939
> Asus A8V mobo
> ...



Paul, let me know if you gonna grab that so I don't put it up, if not, up it'll go


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thank you, removed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I'm going to hold out for some Intel gear. Thanks for the offer Bog.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I think I'm going to hold out for some Intel gear. Thanks for the offer Bog.



Thank you Paul.  Bog's gear is added to the list now.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 22, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I just snatched up this setup on local CL thinking I can use the MOBO to replace my A8N-E on my server
> 
> X2 3500+ (I think) Skt 939
> Asus A8V mobo
> ...



what you want for the board and CPU


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 22, 2009)

now im interested... we seem to jump on the same boats


----------



## bogmali (Sep 23, 2009)

I will sell the mobo/cpu/ram for $40 shipped CONUS.......international add $10......I will post a pic tonight so I am not violating any rules.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 23, 2009)

I am going to pass on this. I got to remember to save money so i can move to a quad. Velvet its yours.Thanks Bogmali


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 23, 2009)

i somehow feel like a flea suddenly


----------



## bogmali (Sep 23, 2009)

As promised:

















The CPU is actually a single core 3700+


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 23, 2009)

aaaw^^ noo... that cant be true 

i would have liked it so much, if it was a dual ... i at least need 2 threads, or the whole thing wont be much useful... if you can find a dual for that, i will take it instantly,tho


----------



## DarkEgo (Sep 23, 2009)

I need a cheap 500w+ PSU to power a new dual CPU server I just bought to crunch. I also could sell a DDC1 (MCP350 w/ volumeisr) for cheap.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 23, 2009)

DarkEgo said:


> I need a cheap 500w+ PSU to power a new dual CPU server I just bought to crunch. I also could sell a DDC1 (MCP350 w/ volumeisr) for cheap.



I added you up on both lists 


I think stanhemi might have still needed a pump, contact him about it.


----------



## Duxx (Sep 24, 2009)

I could use 3 high speed fans for my radiator.  I have spent forever trying to find some... no luck.  Ill take yates, or san aces, anything really as long as they are pushing some serious air.  Noise isn't of utmost concern.

Thanks!

Edit: Don't really have to be for free either. I'm more than happy to pay.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2009)

Duxx said:


> I could use 3 high speed fans for my radiator.  I have spent forever trying to find some... no luck.  Ill take yates, or san aces, anything really as long as they are pushing some serious air.  Noise isn't of utmost concern.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Edit: Don't really have to be for free either. I'm more than happy to pay.



I dont have any high flow ones laying around dude.

I have the 110CFM Scythe's they push some good air, ever looked into them?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2009)

alright ladies.  I currently have  Biostar S775 board, E6300, and 400W PSU.

If someone can get me or give me a good deal on a HDD and any PCI-E card, thats another rig up and crunching 100%.  Let me know ladies


----------



## Duxx (Sep 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I dont have any high flow ones laying around dude.
> 
> I have the 110CFM Scythe's they push some good air, ever looked into them?



links?  not trying to break the bank


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2009)

Duxx said:


> links?  not trying to break the bank



Here you go

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/sc12slsy110c.html


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 24, 2009)

Duxx said:


> links?  not trying to break the bank



You can also find some high speed TL's for like $7 each. Here's a link:

http://www.yesbuy.net/yate-loon-120...eve-bearing-computer-cases-fan-3pin-4pin.html


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> You can also find some high speed TL's for like $7 each. Here's a link:
> 
> http://www.yesbuy.net/yate-loon-120...eve-bearing-computer-cases-fan-3pin-4pin.html



TL's?  What are you using Acura TL radiator fans on your PC now Paul? :shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2009)

alright guys, i digged through some old stuff.  Found an old WD IDE HDD, think its like a 40GB or something I don't know.


I just need any type of video card to get another cruncher going.  Anyone?


----------



## mike047 (Sep 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> alright guys, i digged through some old stuff.  Found an old WD IDE HDD, think its like a 40GB or something I don't know.
> 
> 
> I just need any type of video card to get another cruncher going.  Anyone?



I have AGP cards.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2009)

mike047 said:


> I have AGP cards.



PM me with whatever deal you can give me dude


----------



## mike047 (Sep 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> PM me with whatever deal you can give me dude



YHPM


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 25, 2009)

Duxx said:


> links?  not trying to break the bank



Yates HS for 3.95 each if you buy them "stock" http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=49&products_id=22034


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm hoping someone can help me out quick. I need a long LAN cable, preferably at least 10ft. long. Looking for something cheap!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I'm hoping someone can help me out quick. I need a long LAN cable, preferably at least 10ft. long. Looking for something cheap!!



Lan as in ethernet?  If that's what you are looking for check out the link.


20ft for $3.50, unless someone has any and can hook you up. 


http://cgi.ebay.com/20-ft-Cat5-20-f...in_0?hash=item2a01281759&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Lan as in ethernet?  If that's what you are looking for check out the link.
> 
> 
> 20ft for $3.50, unless someone has any and can hook you up.
> ...



I'm hoping some one can get it to me quicker than a ebay purchase, or I'd snag that.  I need something that will be shipped out Monday.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I'm hoping some one can get it to me quicker than a ebay purchase, or I'd snag that.



well goodluck Paul, no doubt I would send you something if I had it.  But I don't at the moment.  I just realized I don't even have for me when I get my 3rd cruncher up either today or tomorrow.  Shit!


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> well goodluck Paul, no doubt I would send you something if I had it.  But I don't at the moment.  I just realized I don't even have for me when I get my 3rd cruncher up either today or tomorrow.  Shit!



Thanks. I'm really hoping someone has one they can ship me quick. I'm not necessarily looking for it to be free, and I'll happily pay shipping.


----------



## DarkEgo (Sep 26, 2009)

I have a Enermax Galaxy 1000w that I am about to put up. I was going to sell it for $150 but I'll do $130 for a active Cruncher/ Folder.


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 26, 2009)

DarkEgo said:


> I have a Enermax Galaxy 1000w that I am about to put up. I was going to sell it for $150 but I'll do $130 for a active Cruncher/ Folder.



Damn, if only that PSU was modular...it would be mine.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2009)

that's a great deal Darkego, added


----------



## DarkEgo (Sep 27, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Damn, if only that PSU was modular...it would be mine.



It is modular.


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 27, 2009)

DarkEgo said:


> It is modular.



Man. Guess I'm going to have to unload my Topower 850w then. I'll try to list it tonight, and snag yours!!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 27, 2009)

It's a great PSU, I had one powering an OCed Q6600 + SLI 9600GSOs (replacement for the Corsair CX400w).  Obviously overkill, but it's quiet, and the modular cables were great.  Definitely recommended


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 27, 2009)

So, anyone need a Topower Zumax 850w PSU. Very beefy, and stable rails. I'll let her go for $80 for anyone crunching, so I can snag that Galaxy.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 27, 2009)

Installed WCG again today but i'm not getting any projects....

Er what/ how do i fix this?

EDIT: Don't worry fixed it. now crunching again!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 27, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> Installed WCG again today but i'm not getting any projects....
> 
> Er what/ how do i fix this?
> 
> EDIT: Don't worry fixed it. now crunching again!



good to hear 

What are you crunching with?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 27, 2009)

E8600 at stock


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 27, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> E8600 at stock



 well good luck dude, crunch hard


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 27, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> E8600 at *stock*



STOCK!  STOCK!  Now that is heresy.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 27, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> STOCK!  STOCK!  Now that is heresy.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 27, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> STOCK!  STOCK!  Now that is heresy.



It will be changed! once i've learnt how...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> It will be changed! once i've learnt how...



same here.  I have never had a S775 computer, so I'm trying to see if I read up a bit and overclock my E7200 for crunching just a bit, help it squeeze out a bit more


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 29, 2009)

What projects do people run? It appears that i'm only doing the rice one, and each takes almost bang on 7 hours.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 29, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> What projects do people run? It appears that i'm only doing the rice one, and each takes almost bang on 7 hours.



The rice WUs are designed to take 7hrs regardless of the machine.  They will take 7hrs on a 1ghz Pentium 3 and a 4ghz Core i7, but the Core i7 will get far more credit for the 7hrs of work.  I get about 60pts for the Rice WUs on my Pentium M (1.4ghz), and about 125-130 on my Q9400.  I also run FightAids@Home, Help Conquer Cancer, Help Cure Muscular Dystrophy, Help Fight Childhood Cancer, and the Clean Energy Project.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 29, 2009)

proteome folding suddenly started to error. i do all projects otherwise


----------



## RAMMIE (Sep 29, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I'm hoping some one can get it to me quicker than a ebay purchase, or I'd snag that.  I need something that will be shipped out Monday.



http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10208
Very reputable dealer.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2009)

how are ya rammie, long time no talk?


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 29, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10208
> Very reputable dealer.



Thanks Rammie. I did manage to find 2 of them really cheap, but I'll keep that dealler in mind in the future.


----------



## RAMMIE (Sep 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> how are ya rammie, long time no talk?




Doing very well,thank you.
Nice to see TPU/WCG  rockin' 
Keep those 1.5's goin'


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2009)

We are putting out. Same numbers than when you were around, shows how far we've came.


----------



## DarkEgo (Sep 30, 2009)

No one needs a Kilowatt PSU cheap?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 30, 2009)

*i7 920 on Newegg Open Box for $210.99
There are more than 5 available as of 10:55PM EST*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115202R


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 30, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> *i7 920 on Newegg Open Box for $210.99
> There are more than 5 available as of 10:55PM EST*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115202R



Wow, I think I may be grabbing one.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 30, 2009)

What type of warranty is there on open box? Ive heard equal amounts of horror stories and steals/deals.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 30, 2009)

theonedub said:


> What type of warranty is there on open box? Ive heard equal amounts of horror stories and steals/deals.


30 day return policy with a 20% restock...no questions asked. After 30 days, nothing.


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 30, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> 30 day return policy with a 20% restock...no questions asked. After 30 days, nothing.



If you ask nice, they will waive the restocking fee.  On second thought, I'm still better off having a buddy of mine grab one from MC, since I get killed on taxes w/Newegg.


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 30, 2009)

DarkEgo said:


> No one needs a Kilowatt PSU cheap?



What u got?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 2, 2009)

i come asking for a good HSF for a Socket A CPU i need something to tame the heat of a overclocked/overvolted Barton. Tell me what you got

also doesn't have to be free but would be vary grateful if it was.but free or not let me know what you have and the price


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 2, 2009)

i want to update my needings, i just need a functional lga775 board+cpu. i somehow feel a need for intel


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 3, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i come asking for a good HSF for a Socket A CPU i need something to tame the heat of a overclocked/overvolted Barton. Tell me what you got
> 
> also doesn't have to be free but would be vary grateful if it was.but free or not let me know what you have and the price



Here you go http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835200017


----------



## DonInKansas (Oct 3, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i come asking for a good HSF for a Socket A CPU i need something to tame the heat of a overclocked/overvolted Barton. Tell me what you got
> 
> also doesn't have to be free but would be vary grateful if it was.but free or not let me know what you have and the price



I have a TT Volcano I pulled off my Socket A you can have for the cost of shipping; it pretty much looks like a AM2/939 stock cooler but I dunno much more about it.  PM me if ya wants it.


----------



## DarkEgo (Oct 4, 2009)

There is a cruncher discount for everything in my FS thread. PM me and I'll let you know how big.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 4, 2009)

DarkEgo said:


> There is a cruncher discount for everything in my FS thread. PM me and I'll let you know how big.



Man, I wish I had the cash for that enermax...


----------



## HammerON (Oct 7, 2009)

Okay ~ I have another i7 920 on the way and need ram, psu, hd, cpu cooler, case, and monitor. I am not looking for handouts, but am looking for help with good prices.
DarkEgo ~ I sent a pm about your motherbaord.
I just want some pie baby (sorry CP)!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 7, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Okay ~ I have another i7 920 on the way and need ram, psu, hd, cpu cooler, case, and monitor. I am not looking for handouts, but am looking for help with good prices.
> DarkEgo ~ I sent a pm about your motherbaord.
> I just want some pie baby (sorry CP)!



don't be sorry, thats good bro, TPU TO THE TOP 

"goes on newegg and orders 3 more i7's"     I'll edit the list when I get back home dude.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey CP. Can you take me off the list for the PSU? I've got what I need. Thanks!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 7, 2009)

You got It Paul.  Just let me get home


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm starving my rig of ram guys. Anyone have even as small as a 2x256MB they could throw my way?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey guys,

How long does it take for some projects to be validated? I still have 13 pending, is this normal?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 7, 2009)

Shaun I have a stick of 512 bro.  Text me


White lotus,  did u download dustys cc file?  Thy might help fix that issue.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 7, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> I'm starving my rig of ram guys. Anyone have even as small as a 2x256MB they could throw my way?




What type?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 7, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Shaun I have a stick of 512 bro.  Text me





bogmali said:


> What type?



Anything ddr2 that will run 800 CL5 or 667 CL4 would be fine as well.


EDIT:

You know, I'm going to see if my wife will trade me sticks, she's got a 2x2GB kit. Will post an update on this later.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 7, 2009)

I got him bogmali    Just let me know Shaun.  I believe it is CL4 ddr2 667


----------



## theonedub (Oct 15, 2009)

Could use a deal on a EVGA P55 FTW and some DDR3 ram


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 15, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Could use a deal on a EVGA P55 FTW and some DDR3 ram



Considering that p55 boards are so new, you may have a very difficult time finding one used already, especially a FTW.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 15, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Considering that p55 boards are so new, you may have a very difficult time finding one used already, especially a FTW.



I hear you, but there were 3 FS in these forums within the last week, and so far I have missed out on all of them. Newegg has them for $229+tax FREE ship, but I prefer to keep the money within TPU... and avoid the tax


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 15, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Could use a deal on a EVGA P55 FTW and some DDR3 ram



added to the list.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 24, 2009)

CP could you update the list?
I'm not looking for anything now. I want to help someone out. I have a Sempron 2500+(IIRC) Socket A throughbread-B,512mb DDR 400 ram. pay shipping and its yours. 
I was given this stuff for cost of shipping so now i am passing it on


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 24, 2009)

Pup in the U.K could use a Q6600 or one of the more recent quads


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 24, 2009)

guy in germany needs an lga 775 board with decent OC functions+2 PSU 400watt generic... i have bought me a nice e5200,plus i have a proc+am2 board not running atm
update please,cp!


----------



## bogmali (Oct 24, 2009)

CP-check your PM.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> CP could you update the list?
> I'm not looking for anything now. I want to help someone out. I have a Sempron 2500+(IIRC) Socket A throughbread-B,512mb DDR 400 ram. pay shipping and its yours.
> I was given this stuff for cost of shipping so now i am passing it on


updating now, thank you



vaiopup said:


> Pup in the U.K could use a Q6600 or one of the more recent quads


Adding you to the list



Velvet Wafer said:


> guy in germany needs an lga 775 board with decent OC functions+2 PSU 400watt generic... i have bought me a nice e5200,plus i have a proc+am2 board not running atm
> update please,cp!


Are you going to be putting up the am2 board+proc for grabs?



bogmali said:


> CP-check your PM.



Will do right away


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Are you going to be putting up the am2 board+proc for grabs?



no sorry, i just need a psu to get it to run, its been planned for months


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 24, 2009)

@pos

I know it wont be used for crunching but I will check with my brother to see if he would like to have it just for his personal use. Would be a nice upgrade from his Tbird 900.


Oh and CP, no ram is needed. Thank you for the offer though.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 24, 2009)

CP- 9800GTX+ is no longer available.


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 24, 2009)

I work in a PC recyling facility nowerdays and now that i crunch i could get some 2,8GHz P4s for like nothing.. i see what i can do!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2009)

theonedub said:


> CP- 9800GTX+ is no longer available.


Thank you, removing now.



Laurijan said:


> I work in a PC recyling facility nowerdays and now that i crunch i could get some 2,8GHz P4s for like nothing.. i see what i can do!



When you have some, let us know and I'll post it up


----------



## theonedub (Oct 27, 2009)

I sure could use a 9600GSO with a dual slot cooler for a reasonable price   I'm stalling on bringing my Phenom online for WCG because I do not have a suitable Folding GPU for it- I need something LOW power and with full rear exhaust. Thanks!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 27, 2009)

theonedub said:


> I sure could use a 9600GSO with a dual slot cooler for a reasonable price   I'm stalling on bringing my Phenom online for WCG because I do not have a suitable Folding GPU for it- I need something LOW power and with full rear exhaust. Thanks!



if you could update CP, now i dont need a board anymore, i need something similar like theonedub
i got boards, much more procs, but only 1 9600gt,a few agp ones,and a few of the boards have onboard


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2009)

updated guys


----------



## theonedub (Nov 3, 2009)

I could use a 120mm fan, need it to be relatively quiet ~40cfm should do it. Right now the Yate Loon 120 H is a tad loud and I can't lower it any more in the bios. Feel free to link me to Newegg, but of course, I would rather buy used from a cruncher 

Oh got my GSO, so you can remove that from the list, thanks!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2009)

theonedub said:


> I could use a 120mm fan, need it to be relatively quiet ~40cfm should do it. Right now the Yate Loon 120 H is a tad loud and I can't lower it any more in the bios. Feel free to link me to Newegg, but of course, I would rather buy used from a cruncher
> 
> Oh got my GSO, so you can remove that from the list, thanks!



Thanks.  Updated.  

I have a extra 120 fan but its a bit loud


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 3, 2009)

I have a socket 939 waterblock, it's missing mounting screws and fittings. Pay the ship +$5 and it's yours. 

@CP

Thank you for the PM! You got PayPal.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 3, 2009)

theonedub said:


> I could use a 120mm fan, need it to be relatively quiet ~40cfm should do it. Right now the Yate Loon 120 H is a tad loud and I can't lower it any more in the bios. Feel free to link me to Newegg, but of course, I would rather buy used from a cruncher
> 
> Oh got my GSO, so you can remove that from the list, thanks!



I may still have a couple of low speed Yate Loons I could send you. I'll check tonight. They'd be yours free. Just pay the shipping.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2009)

Hooray for Paul


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 3, 2009)

no one with a halfway adequate folding VGA, for low money?


----------



## theonedub (Nov 3, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I may still have a couple of low speed Yate Loons I could send you. I'll check tonight. They'd be yours free. Just pay the shipping.



Thank you, that would be perfect- I was going to take the low speed you sent me out of my Fantom, but it feeds my 275 cool air for folding  Just drop me a PM if you find it.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 4, 2009)

Okay ~ so I ordered a 4670 off of Ebay from a seller that appeared to be okay. However after waiting 3 freaking weeks for the card to arrive, still haven't got it:shadedshu

So I am in need of a gpu to get my E8500 up and running again. I am not looking for a hand-out, but something cheap will work.
Anyone??????????????


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Okay ~ so I ordered a 4670 off of Ebay from a seller that appeared to be okay. However after waiting 3 freaking weeks for the card to arrive, still haven't got it:shadedshu
> 
> So I am in need of a gpu to get my E8500 up and running again. I am not looking for a hand-out, but something cheap will work.
> Anyone??????????????



Hope you get it sorted out man.  You tried contacting him?  Any answer?


----------



## HammerON (Nov 4, 2009)

Nope! No answer. I have been buying stuff off of Ebay for about 6 years with no problems, but I was always leary.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Nope! No answer. I have been buying stuff off of Ebay for about 6 years with no problems, but I was always leary.



Damn dude.  I really really hope you get this solved.  Let us know and if you need anything we are here for you bro


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Nope! No answer. I have been buying stuff off of Ebay for about 6 years with no problems, but I was always leary.



I think I have an ATi Rage PCI (it even does 1280x1024@60hz )
If I can find it and it still works, it's yours, I'll even cover shipping.  I'll look this afternoon/evening and get back to you via a post here or PM


----------



## HammerON (Nov 4, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I think I have an ATi Rage PCI (it even does 1280x1024@60hz )
> If I can find it and it still works, it's yours, I'll even cover shipping.  I'll look this afternoon/evening and get back to you via a post here or PM



I am working on buying a X1650 from Dark2099 right now

Thanks for the offer [Ion]


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 4, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I think I have an ATi Rage PCI (it even does 1280x1024@60hz )
> If I can find it and it still works, it's yours, I'll even cover shipping.  I'll look this afternoon/evening and get back to you via a post here or PM



sad that you live on the other side of the river, im searching for a pci vga for forever... theyre somehow so old, that they are quite rare to obtain for me


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 5, 2009)

I need basically any board that has a PCI-E X16 slot(1 or more.) and a CPU to go with it for dirt cheap. If the board has more then 1 PCI-E x16 slot then that is just a better chance for more cards folding. 
the setup will be used for crunching and folding 24/7


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2009)

velvet & POS, you guys are up on the list   Good luck finding what you need.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 5, 2009)

i wont get a vga so early, the folders set every bit that folds for themselves, and there are other crunching buddies, that would like to get a vga themselves, because they need one.
 the crunchers seem to be understocked in Vga cards...i even had to buy a 9500gt for 70euro locally, because the e5200 had to run!!

i would even fold on it, i have to pay the bill now either 
both my vga´s run for pospc atm, to make him a more severe folder


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I need basically any board that has a PCI-E X16 slot(1 or more.) and a CPU to go with it for dirt cheap. If the board has more then 1 PCI-E x16 slot then that is just a better chance for more cards folding.
> the setup will be used for crunching and folding 24/7



What CPUs are you interested in?  I have an abused Pentium 4 HT ES 3.6 (maybe 3.4) GHZ (OEM) and a Celeron 430 (1.8ghz Conroe-L).  If I can find either of them and either works, I'll gladly send one of them to you free of charge.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 5, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> What CPUs are you interested in?  I have an abused Pentium 4 HT ES 3.6 (maybe 3.4) GHZ (OEM) and a Celeron 430 (1.8ghz Conroe-L).  If I can find either of them and either works, I'll gladly send one of them to you free of charge.



any of them will do  also there 775 right?


----------



## theonedub (Nov 5, 2009)

That Celeron would be a fun OCer, and less of a heat factory than that P4


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 5, 2009)

theonedub said:


> That Celeron would be a fun OCer, and less of a heat factory than that P4



i can use the heat .Wouldn't the P4 crunch alittle better considering it can crunch 2 task at once? Also do you think 4ghz would be possible on a Thermaltake V1


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> any of them will do  also there 775 right?



Yep.  I'm not sure either of them work though, I found the 430 inside a computer not attached to anything (the HSF was also just "floating" around).  I'll keep you posted


----------



## theonedub (Nov 5, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i can use the heat .Wouldn't the P4 crunch alittle better considering it can crunch 2 task at once? Also do you think 4ghz would be possible on a Thermaltake V1



I don't think P4 era HT was very efficient, I think the Conroe @ 2.8-3.0 (est max OC) would be a better solution. I skipped the P4 era for the most part though, so I could be wrong.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i can use the heat .Wouldn't the P4 crunch alittle better considering it can crunch 2 task at once? Also do you think 4ghz would be possible on a Thermaltake V1



The P4 should be better, I had it running at 4.4ghz @ 1.52v on a HDT-S1283, it ran at about 57C load and did ~500 PPD (but the computer put off a ton of heat).  The Celeron should be good for 2.4ghz, or about 300PPD.  BTW the Celeron is rated for 35W, the P4 for 96W


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 5, 2009)

theonedub said:


> I don't think P4 era HT was very efficient, I think the Conroe @ 2.8-3.0 (est max OC) would be a better solution. I skipped the P4 era for the most part though, so I could be wrong.



i am running 2 P4s right now (one with HT) and they seem to be ok. I'm not sure how many points the one with HT is putting out as i don't monitor the results vary much


----------



## theonedub (Nov 5, 2009)

My E2200 (which is pretty much the Celeron with double L2Cache) @ 2.2ghz put out a 28 day average of 434ppd. Depending on how the OC goes I think it can produce better than that.

If you can get some cash together I could see about cutting you a Cruncher deal on a real C2D


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 5, 2009)

theonedub said:


> My E2200 (which is pretty much the Celeron with double L2Cache) @ 2.2ghz put out a 28 day average of 434ppd. Depending on how the OC goes I think it can produce better than that.
> 
> If you can get some cash together I could see about cutting you a Cruncher deal on a real C2D


how much cash are we talking?(PM me please) BTW tomorrow is my b-day

Ion when can you let me know if the CPUs work? 
once i get the word i may order a board (if i have the money)
I am looking at this Gigabyte board ATM 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128357


----------



## theonedub (Nov 5, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> how much cash are we talking?(PM me please) BTW tomorrow is my b-day



You've got PM


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 5, 2009)

theonedub said:


> You've got PM



i sent you a PM to find that you sent me one at the same time  disregard that first PM


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 5, 2009)

I got a CPU lined up.(thanks Ion) Anyone have a S775 that will use a P4 HT that they will give up?


----------



## theonedub (Nov 5, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> For anyone in need, I have an "instant cruncher/folder" that I'm going to be selling. It's a DFI x48 LT T3rs/e5200/Bfg 9800GT 1GB/1GB Samsung DDR3 for $189 shipped to crunchers. Only catch is that I can't get the board to recognize more than 2GB. Other than that, it's rock solid. The 9800GT is recertified by BFG, with means it can be registered for the lifetime warranty. LMK if you're interested before I list it tomorrow night.



How high can the e5200 get on that MB? Great price, I would buy it, but I have this E7400 that wont sell practically begging to be added to my WCG collective.

PS any luck on the 120mm fan?


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 5, 2009)

theonedub said:


> How high can the e5200 get on that MB? Great price, I would buy it, but I have this E7400 that wont sell practically begging to be added to my WCG collective.
> 
> PS any luck on the 120mm fan?



I haven't clocked the e5200 at all. I did decide to list the combo in a FS thread, but I will offer a slight discount to WCG members. As for the fans, I bought gentle Typhoons, and I'm really happy with them.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 7, 2009)

I just stickied this thread. Not sure why I haven't done this before now.

Just a heads up for my fellow crunchers. I will be listing a core i7 860 for sale tonight, with a significant discount for WCG members. I was planning on setting up a 4th i7 rig, but I've got too many other things to spend money on. The chip is only a week old, and has never been overclocked.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 7, 2009)

I still need a S775 board that supports a P4


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I still need a S775 board that supports a P4



Sorry, can't help you here.  Best I could do is a free P4 (I don't have *any* spare boards, memory, coolers, or PSUs)


----------



## theonedub (Nov 7, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I still need a S775 board that supports a P4



Check out Sneeky's FS thread here: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=106886 

He has a ECS mATX for $25.  EDIT: IF you are in a budget Bind I will pay $10 of it as a Bday gift to you


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks for the sticky Paul 


Guys (including pos).  Please pm me any updates I need to do the list.   I am away from home till late tonight so I can't update.   Sending me a pm with what I need to updte would be great guys.   Thanks.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 7, 2009)

Paul, ist it normal you dont answered my second pm? im still in await for more facts.
Instant was the word,eh?


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 7, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Paul, ist it normal you dont answered my second pm? im still in await for more facts.
> Instant was the word,eh?



Sorry.  YHPM.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 7, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Check out Sneeky's FS thread here: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=106886
> 
> He has a ECS mATX for $25.  EDIT: IF you are in a budget Bind I will pay $10 of it as a Bday gift to you



thanks that would be great. Let me see how things are tonight after my bday party. If i have the $$ to spare that board will be mine thanks for the link


[Ion] said:


> Sorry, can't help you here.  Best I could do is a free P4 (I don't have *any* spare boards, memory, coolers, or PSUs)


thanks bro that is a huge help. I have a Tt V1 i can put on it and a 700w OCZ PSU to power it and 1gb of dual channel Geil Ultra ram. so that won't be a problem


----------



## theonedub (Nov 7, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks that would be great. Let me see how things are tonight after my bday party. If i have the $$ to spare that board will be mine thanks for the link



No problem, just drop me a PM. Enjoy your bday party


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks that would be great. Let me see how things are tonight after my bday party. If i have the $$ to spare that board will be mine thanks for the link
> 
> thanks bro that is a huge help. I have a Tt V1 i can put on it and a 700w OCZ PSU to power it and 1gb of dual channel Geil Ultra ram. so that won't be a problem



Glad I can distribute my spare hardware to people who can use it.  I would have used the P4 HT and Celeron in 2 other WCG rigs, but as it is my parents already complain about the power usage of my single rig (the quad), so more rigs aren't an option any time soon


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 7, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Glad I can distribute my spare hardware to people who can use it.  I would have used the P4 HT and Celeron in 2 other WCG rigs, but as it is my parents already complain about the power usage of my single rig (the quad), so more rigs aren't an option any time soon



my parents have complained yet about it.  5 rigs crunching and adding a 6th soon and not one word. I'm sure the rigs take more power then your Quad does. Also i have 3 GPUs folding (possibly more soon)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Check out Sneeky's FS thread here: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=106886
> 
> He has a ECS mATX for $25.  EDIT: IF you are in a budget Bind I will pay $10 of it as a Bday gift to you



YGPM


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 8, 2009)

lol does theonedub need a 120mm fan??

ive got my xigmatek darkknight white led fan and a coolermaster red led 80cfm fan thats around 22db or so that i might be able to ship out free if u REALLY need a fan lol its like the easiest thing i can offer to help a cruncher XD


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> lol does theonedub need a 120mm fan??
> 
> ive got my xigmatek darkknight white led fan and a coolermaster red led 80cfm fan thats around 22db or so that i might be able to ship out free if u REALLY need a fan lol its like the easiest thing i can offer to help a cruncher XD



if he doesn't need it i sure could one of them to help cool my main rig. It has alot of heat to tame and i have a spot for 3 fans(2 120mm and 1 140mm) open. The video cards (that are folding) would think you greatly if they had some cool air from the side intake blowing on them

BUT DON'T PUT ME BEFORE ANYONE ELSE I AM MANAGING TO DO WITHOUT GIVE THEM TO SOMEONE THAT NEEDS THEM MORE! (sorry for caps just wanted that to standout)


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 8, 2009)

lol dont worry about it im basically broke and destitute trying to hold it together i figure ive got 2 fans if i could get those dumb rubber gromits off the xig fan id have my case cooled by  8 red led 80cfm 120mm fans and my haf would look nice to boot will all matching color but i cant seem to get the xig off and the coolermasters i dont think are really 80cfm i think they rated them differently to reach that mark.  but eitherway ive got a few 80mms laying around i think there 77cfm masscools clear no leds

so yea ive got 2 120mms i can let 1 go maybe

and ive got 2 80mms i can let go both are masscool clear non led 77cfm


----------



## theonedub (Nov 8, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> lol does theonedub need a 120mm fan??
> 
> ive got my xigmatek darkknight white led fan and a coolermaster red led 80cfm fan thats around 22db or so that i might be able to ship out free if u REALLY need a fan lol its like the easiest thing i can offer to help a cruncher XD



YGPM, if I could get that DK fan you would be my hero (my used one did not come with it)


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 8, 2009)

ill try again tomorrow to get the damnable thing off of the heatsink it dosent want to budge i got it wedged on there to damn good lol  but if i cant get it off maybe the coolermaster fan will work for ya  anyway i replied to the pm


----------



## theonedub (Nov 8, 2009)

^ the CM will probably be too loud unfortunately- I know beggars can't be choosers  but the Xig would be great, let me know if you can get it off the HS. I really appreciate the effort


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 8, 2009)

theonedub said:


> ^ the CM will probably be too loud unfortunately- I know beggars can't be choosers  but the Xig would be great, let me know if you can get it off the HS. I really appreciate the effort



snips?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 8, 2009)

sorry my bad 90cfm 19dB-A right on the package and if u really need it its free was only $10 on newegg so meh no sweat of my back either ^_^ crunchers helping crunchers after all

and after looking up the darkknight it seems the coolermaster "supposedly" matches it for cfm and is quieter


----------



## bogmali (Nov 10, 2009)

This person has a lot of hardware that he is donating so head on over there to see if he has anything you need.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=107930


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2009)

wow nice!   Thanks for the post bog.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 10, 2009)

I sent him a PM about getting the s478 parts... hope i get them...


BTW i got the P4 today just waiting for the board when i get it i will have it crunching also..

@CP any word on the Pentium D?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I sent him a PM about getting the s478 parts... hope i get them...
> 
> 
> BTW i got the P4 today just waiting for the board when i get it i will have it crunching also..
> ...



I'm going to go see him right now.  I'll hit you up tonight


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 10, 2009)

i wrote him too, maybe i can build me another nice cruncher, and a rig for the brother of my best friend (he said, crunching was good, as i told him about the benefits for humanity,and allowed me to use his rig for crunching too) so now, why drop him? he even cant buy himself a new board


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 10, 2009)

Go to the link in my sig, try to win free parts!!!


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 10, 2009)

Also giving away a dell xps 400 once its complete check it out for folder and crunchers ill pay half the shipping


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 10, 2009)

I was approved for the Dell ATI Radeon X300 card which will be going into another cruncher I've been working on. The on-board graphic's of this comp is dead and now because of joinmeindeath it is possible to crunch a little bit harder.

Thank you so much-


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> I was approved for the Dell ATI Radeon X300 card which will be going into another cruncher I've been working on. The on-board graphic's of this comp is dead and now because of joinmeindeath it is possible to crunch a little bit harder.
> 
> Thank you so much-



i'm running an x300 on one of my crunchers


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 10, 2009)

Heya Chicken Patty,

Put me on the parts needed list for a pump. I can't crunch without seriously heating up this chip (can reach 74C if folding also).


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey CP. Please take me off of the list for a cheap 700w psu. Also, I'll probably have some things available when I have time to go through boxes this weekend.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 10, 2009)

anyone local that can pick up the tower? its a whole pc for free


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 10, 2009)

well i tried one last time to get that Xigmatek fan off the cpu cooler with no luck instead i broke the rubber holders dropped the fan and broke off a fan blade granted i had 2 fans push pull so it was no big deal to switch the other fan but at this point all i can offer is the coolermaster 120 fan and a couple 80mm fans for free if someone needs them


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2009)

List updated guys.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 10, 2009)

update for me please,CP!
i have bought me 2 lovely 8800gt, now i need some am2/am2+/am3 proc for cheap,or for free if possible... to bring my biostar TA790gx back to use


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2009)

I will soon as I get home dude


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2009)

List updated velvet


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 10, 2009)

If any UK guys wanna sell GTS 250's lemme know please


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> If any UK guys wanna sell GTS 250's lemme know please



i've added you to the "parts needed" list


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 10, 2009)

alright time to put that cm 120 fan on theondubs mailing list  and then see what else i can offer free of charge


now that i think about it i have an asrock aod790gx board that still works it wont support a quadcore well seems  it has voltage issues but for a dualie or low TDP triple core it could be a nice board for use id send that out for price of shipping so if you need a am2+ mobo i can probably maybe help ya out i cant say it works 100% but it does RUN and work just not a good board for a high end ocer or gaming

if i remember the voltage jumping was a bit crazy phenom ii 940 at 1.4 volts would regularly hit 1.5-1.52 volts but anything under 1.4volts it didnt jump so take it or leave it


----------



## theonedub (Nov 10, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> alright time to put that cm 120 fan on theondubs mailing list  and then see what else i can offer free of charge



  Thanks a lot 

Please update CP ;P


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 10, 2009)

alright i did some looking around and ive got  

2 coolermaster HAF 932 230mm fans both are NON led 

2 80mm fans clear non led

1 asrock AOD 790gx mobo  (i recommend low TDP parts boards VERY finicky will take 8gigs ram no issue tho and boot / install with said amount  just seems voltage regulation is a bit off at higher volts

i hooked theonedub up  since hes the first person i helped all the other items are free  just pay for shipping (i dont use paypal etc regular USPS money order works best since i go straight to the post office and bang shipped lol)

id like to sell the mobo but considering the issues i had with it i wont be a dick and charge someone thats just not cool board will come intact with a sata cable or 2 some eide cables (io shield is somewhere gotta find it along with box manuals driver cds etc etc)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2009)

wow, thats a nice list of stuff to donate man 


I have updated the list guys, thanks soo much for keeping this thread alive.  I don't have anything up because the items I have not in use are going for the F@H/WCG contest.  Just in case you guys wonder


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 10, 2009)

lol im only donating because other ppl CAN afford to fold i just got the power bill back of simple daily use the rig jumped the bill by $45 this month and its been idel 90% of the time XD so if i can help others fold i figure its almost as good as being able to fold 24/7 myself


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> lol im only donating because other ppl CAN afford to fold i just got the power bill back of simple daily use the rig jumped the bill by $45 this month and its been idel 90% of the time XD so if i can help others fold i figure its almost as good as being able to fold 24/7 myself



you got a point my friend.  Thanks a lot for your generous actions


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 12, 2009)

note my items are all free except shipping i borrowed a buddys  am2+ regor 240 ran like a dream on the asrock board with a 9500gt thrown in to test i didnt run it long but f@h worked without issue

so i know the board currently works which is good news to say the least i think it would make for a good low power 24/7 wcg and f@h with say a athlon II x2 and 9600gso.

cooler master 230mm fans were tested again today they work same with the 2 80mm masscool fans everything was confirmed working today since i was bored and needed something to do

eitherway its tested and working so if anyone feels like taking a slight risk at just paying shipping send me a PM


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 12, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> note my items are all free except shipping i borrowed a buddys  am2+ regor 240 ran like a dream on the asrock board with a 9500gt thrown in to test i didnt run it long but f@h worked without issue
> 
> so i know the board currently works which is good news to say the least i think it would make for a good low power 24/7 wcg and f@h with say a athlon II x2 and 9600gso.
> 
> ...



YHPM.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 12, 2009)

Guys, stanhemi needs a pump for his q9550 cruncher.  He was the first one to go on this list since I started this thread.   Would anyone or any group of people like to split the costs of a pump shipped to Canada for him?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 12, 2009)

motherboard is pending im gonna try and mail that cm 120mm fan today if not definetly tomorrow


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Nov 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, stanhemi needs a pump for his q9550 cruncher.  He was the first one to go on this list since I started this thread.   Would anyone or any group of people like to split the costs of a pump shipped to Canada for him?


 http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1520696&postcount=71
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1523177&postcount=91

As i offered this before with no takers,I would still contribute to this cause.
Unfortunatly my paypal is'nt as blessed as it was before,but i would still go $30.00 us.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 12, 2009)

I wasn't able to so it at the moment dude, sorry.   We can pick out a pump.   If we go half and half, we won't need to spend 30 maybe.    Let's stay in touch via pm ok?


----------



## Homeless (Nov 12, 2009)

I don't suppose anyone would have a prolimatech megahalem or a x58-ud3r rev 1.6 for relatively cheap?  I'm going to lose my 775 setup by the end of the month and am trying to get something so I can continue


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Nov 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I wasn't able to so it at the moment dude, sorry.   We can pick out a pump.   If we go half and half, we won't need to spend 30 maybe.    Let's stay in touch via pm ok?



No apologies needed from you CP you go above and beyond for TPU team
If you figure somthin out shoot me a pm.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 12, 2009)

Homeless said:


> I don't suppose anyone would have a prolimatech megahalem or a x58-ud3r rev 1.6 for relatively cheap?  I'm going to lose my 775 setup by the end of the month and am trying to get something so I can continue



not me man.  Good luck 



GREASEMONKEY said:


> No apologies needed from you CP you go above and beyond for TPU team
> If you figure somthin out shoot me a pm.



thanks bro.  I'll check some pumps out when I get home and let you know.  Thanks dude


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 12, 2009)

whats funny is i dont even crunch i fold >_> haha


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> not me man.  Good luck
> 
> 
> 
> thanks bro.  I'll check some pumps out when I get home and let you know.  Thanks dude



Get with DarkEgo!!!! 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=104046


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 13, 2009)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=104527

I'm selling an Danger Den socket 1366 waterblock (x2), and Laing DDC-12V pump, at half retail price for any folders or crunchers.

Both used for under 3 months, then switch back to air.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 13, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=104527
> 
> I'm selling an Danger Den socket 1366 waterblock (x2), and Laing DDC-12V pump, at half retail price for any folders or crunchers.
> 
> Both used for under 3 months, then switch back to air.



YHPM.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 13, 2009)

stanhemi, your water block is added for parts available


----------



## bogmali (Nov 13, 2009)

CP and Greasemonkey-you guys come up with the pump I will take care of the shipping.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 13, 2009)

bogmali said:


> CP and Greasemonkey-you guys come up with the pump I will take care of the shipping.



kid is giving it at a pretty good price with shipping and everything so I think we'll be fine.  I mean it's up to you and grease, won't bother me at all if you pitch in bro


----------



## bogmali (Nov 13, 2009)

I'd snap that up in a heartbeat but Stan needs it more than I do.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 13, 2009)

motherboard is now spoken for and

Theonedub your 120mm 90cfm red led fan still sealed in package is on its way should be there on monday if the post office dosent fuck it up since i sent it priority mail


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 13, 2009)

greasemonkey, PM me on how we are going to split the costs of the pump.  Thanks.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Nov 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> greasemonkey, PM me on how we are going to split the costs of the pump.  Thanks.



PM'd


----------



## DarkEgo (Nov 14, 2009)

I'll throw a cruncher discount for anything in my FS thread. Crunchers just PM me an offer and I'll probably accept it.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 14, 2009)

can anyone spare $9 so i can pay for shipping for parts to build yet again another cruncher.(yes another one on top of the newest one) If you can help out PM me and we will talk about details  Thanks


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 14, 2009)

if u had asked  earlier i could have helped i spent said money sending Theonedub his fan today hahaha damn i guess its a day late and dollar short as they say


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> can anyone spare $9 so i can pay for shipping for parts to build yet again another cruncher.(yes another one on top of the newest one) If you can help out PM me and we will talk about details  Thanks



come on pos, put up a fight! i want to do a battle against you,when youre strong enough  i need to build some additional rigs too,tho


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 14, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> come on pos, put up a fight! i want to do a battle against you,when youre strong enough  i need to build some additional rigs too,tho



don't worry after the 1year annie... and engagement is out of the way i should have some money to put up a fight...(thinking upgrade duals to quads or atleast faster duals+build another rig(would love it to be i7))


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> don't worry after the 1year annie... and engagement is out of the way i should have some money to put up a fight...(thinking upgrade duals to quads or atleast faster duals+build another rig(would love it to be i7))




thought about i7 too, but its too pricey atm
cant even buy a 1156 or 1366 board and additional ddr3


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 14, 2009)

I'll see what I can do POS, I got a lot of little things to waste money on, $10 here, $20 there, $10 here etc.  If by MOnday you haven't gotten the $9 I'll see if I can spot you the $9.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> can anyone spare $9 so i can pay for shipping for parts to build yet again another cruncher.(yes another one on top of the newest one) If you can help out PM me and we will talk about details  Thanks



Is this in _addition_ to the one I sent you the P4 for?  You're building crunchers left and right!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 14, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Is this in _addition_ to the one I sent you the P4 for?  You're building crunchers left and right!



yes it is in the additon to the one you sent the P4 to me for...BTW i should be getting the board next week if my MO gets to sneaky soon and then i will have it running.

BTW CP can you put me on the list.. I need a 300w or higher PSU.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> BTW CP can you put me on the list.. I need a 300w or higher PSU.




No need, I got you bro. I will be sending it on Monday and PM me your address


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 14, 2009)

bogmali said:


> No need, I got you bro. I will be sending it on Monday and PM me your address



YGPM


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> YGPM



How many WCG rigs will you have after these latest 2 additions?
I can sense a potential threat sometime soon


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 14, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> How many WCG rigs will you have after these latest 2 additions?
> I can sense a potential threat sometime soon



8


----------



## Charper2013 (Nov 14, 2009)

I will probably have a 7750 coming soon I can give to a fellow cruncher..


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 14, 2009)

Charper2013 said:


> I will probably have a 7750 coming soon I can give to a fellow cruncher..


if you mean give (as in free) i will take it and put my 5000+ BE up for free. It would be a upgrade over what i have now so would help my points and the 5kbE could help someone else get another rig up.


----------



## Charper2013 (Nov 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> if you mean give (as in free) i will take it and put my 5000+ BE up for free



Yup, but not right now. I have to wait for another member to send the one he has out.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 14, 2009)

Charper2013 said:


> Yup, but not right now. I have to wait for another member to send the one he has out.



if you want to do like i said just PM me and we can make it happen


----------



## Charper2013 (Nov 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> if you want to do like i said just PM me and we can make it happen



Will do.. I will probably know by tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> 8




I'm running 6
Q9400 (as close to 24/7 as the parents will allow)
Pentium M 1.4 (24/7)
E6550 (16/7)
3 P4s in my sig (24/7)
I'm going to try and convince one of my friends to let me put it on an E4600 (24/7), but so far no luck.


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 14, 2009)

It's good to see such support amongst the guys.
Sadly, I'm too far to participate.

None the less, hats off to you all.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 14, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I'm running 6
> Q9400 (as close to 24/7 as the parents will allow)
> Pentium M 1.4 (24/7)
> E6550 (16/7)
> ...



i'm running 
2 x2s 24/7(3.1ghz and 3ghz)
Pentium 4 HT 3.2ghz(24/)
Pentium 4 2.5ghz(24/)
celly D 3.3ghz(24/)
Phenom 9500 (it crunches at random times as i have been having problems with it)

soon 
P4 HT 3.6ghz(thanks to you)
celly 2.9ghz
will upgrade the P4 3.6ghz with a C2D ASAP and the X2s with quads or better duals when i get the money to spend on them..also i will do as much overclocking on the p4's as i can get out of them.not sure i can get much out of both of them because of the boards they will be on.


btw my P4s your P4s   thanks again for the help

btw do you think you could compete with 3 quads at 3.4ghz and 1 quad at 2.2ghz along with the other 3 P4s? That is what i hope to bring to the table in the future


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i'm running
> 2 x2s 24/7(3.1ghz and 3ghz)
> Pentium 4 HT 3.2ghz(24/)
> Pentium 4 2.5ghz(24/)
> ...



They aren't my P4s, I just have permission to use them 

No chance 
I only have 1 stock quad, a dual, and a bunch of worthless singles.  My friend (the one with the 8800GT) has a Q6600 that is on a bunch of the time, so I'll try to get him to put WCG on it in my name.  And it's OCed (AFAIK)


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 14, 2009)

Charper2013 said:


> I will probably have a 7750 coming soon I can give to a fellow cruncher..





p_o_s_pc said:


> if you mean give (as in free) i will take it and put my 5000+ BE up for free. It would be a upgrade over what i have now so would help my points and the 5kbE could help someone else get another rig up.




i have a free place in an am2 board, that urgently has to be filled. i need one of those, dont really care which one, but i need one! unused boards are a sin!!!!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey guys - soon i will be selling my E8600, well if the quad turns up and working nicely.

If anyone here wants it i will knock a bit of, if shipping to the states (or where-ever) i'll send it free or something anyway.

Let me know if anyone does have a bit of a hankering for it so i don't end up giving it too someone that isn't going to do anything with it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> Hey guys - soon i will be selling my E8600, well if the quad turns up and working nicely.
> 
> If anyone here wants it i will knock a bit of, if shipping to the states (or where-ever) i'll send it free or something anyway.
> 
> Let me know if anyone does have a bit of a hankering for it so i don't end up giving it too someone that isn't going to do anything with it.



I can't promise anything, but when you are ready to let it go let me know.  I might grab it 

As you know it'll do nothing but crunch.  Of course I want to overclock it a bit and stuff but it's going in a crunching rig


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 15, 2009)

@Charper & pos

Sorry it isn't going to happen. What I have coming I'm going to be using for a while.

@CP

Might have something listed from me depending on how much I enjoy "the package" I'm getting over the next few days. Oh and your package will be definitely sent out tomorrow, btw it works great @ stock. Sorry I have kept you waiting.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Charper & pos
> 
> Sorry it isn't going to happen. What I have coming I'm going to be using for a while.
> 
> ...



thanks for the heads up.  No problem on the package.  Its for the contest, you can keep longer if needed, just don't break it


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> thanks for the heads up.  No problem on the package.  Its for the contest, you can keep longer if needed, just don't break it



Only thing I have ever fried halfway intentionally was a 2x1 kit of PNY ram. And that was @ 2.1v.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 15, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Only thing I have ever fried halfway intentionally was a 2x1 kit of PNY ram. And that was @ 2.1v.



ddr2??


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 15, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> ddr2??



i can answer that... yes ddr2


----------



## Charper2013 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi guys, I am working on getting a cruncher up and running. I have a Pentium D 920 begging for work and I plan to get him on the job. He needs a motherboard and that motherboard needs some ram. I have a PSU that I think will work. I think it will be alright all on 300W. Im gonna buy a case for this build and I dont think I need a DVD Burner. I plan on RMAing a Hard Drive I have to get that covered. I am willing to pay shipping but I dont want to invest to much money in this project because I have a car that is in need of alot of repairs.

Thanks Guys!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 15, 2009)

I can say right now that S775 boards are hard to come by on this forum for cheap but i'm sure someone has something. 

Also please don't make him run that on suck a weak PSU.
I am going to go digging in my parts to see if i have anything to help him tonight.(like we talked about in PM) but i don't think i have much available parts as alot of you know i am working on getting 2 more rigs together.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2009)

Charper2013 said:


> Hi guys, I am working on getting a cruncher up and running. I have a Pentium D 920 begging for work and I plan to get him on the job. He needs a motherboard and that motherboard needs some ram. I have a PSU that I think will work. I think it will be alright all on 300W. Im gonna buy a case for this build and I dont think I need a DVD Burner. I plan on RMAing a Hard Drive I have to get that covered. I am willing to pay shipping but I dont want to invest to much money in this project because I have a car that is in need of alot of repairs.
> 
> Thanks Guys!



Awesome, Ds are good crunchers, 4ghz shouldn't be hard with a decent HSF.  I ran a D 940 for a while @ 4.2ghz, it did approximately 800 PPD, maybe a bit less.  The only problem was heat/power consumption, the rig with 1 HDD and integrated gfx running on an 80 plus PSU drew over 200w.  The only problem you may encounter is the power required and heat produced, but they are good crunchers if you can get them cheap.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Only thing I have ever fried halfway intentionally was a 2x1 kit of PNY ram. And that was @ 2.1v.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 15, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Only thing I have ever fried halfway intentionally was a 2x1 kit of PNY ram. And that was @ 2.1v.



happy my ram doesn't fry at 2.1v that is what it has been running 24/7 for almost a year but it is also rated at 2.2v stock


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 15, 2009)

mine also... but that simply shocked me


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 15, 2009)

just so you guys know i have a 3870(dual slot) for sale. Want to sell it to buy a Nvidia card to fold on


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> just so you guys know i have a 3870(dual slot) for sale. Want to sell it to buy a Nvidia card to fold on



any discounts for crunchers/folders?  I can post on the list here with a link to the thread if you'd like?  If so, give me a link please.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> any discounts for crunchers/folders?  I can post on the list here with a link to the thread if you'd like?  If so, give me a link please.



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1636960#post1636960
PM me and we can work something out... To answer your question discount is available to crunchers if they feel price isn't fair


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1636960#post1636960
> PM me and we can work something out... To answer your question discount is available to crunchers if they feel price isn't fair



Thanks bro, I have added to list


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks bro, I have added to list



thanks for adding it to the list. I just want to get this gone fast so i can get something better.


----------



## stanhemi (Nov 16, 2009)

@Chicken Patty 

today I fix machinery for the shop of a friend and he gave me some hardware (he know wcg)

You can add this piece on the list(to give) : amd athlon barton 2500+ socket A 1xddr 
1g (i think it 333mhz) and a 350watt psu 

I know these old but if it can help someone


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 16, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> @chicken patty
> 
> today I fix machinery for the shop of a friend and he gave me some hardware (he know wcg)
> 
> ...



the DDR1 is pretty rare, i bet someone will need it


----------



## DarkEgo (Nov 16, 2009)

$300 for the server in my FS thread if it goes to a cruncher. It will out crunch an i7 clock for clock.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2009)

alright guys, thanks a lot for the listings.  I'm updating now, if anything seems wrong, PM me right away.  Thanks!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 16, 2009)

wow seems my asking theonedub if he needed a fan kick started this thread into overdrive


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> wow seems my asking theonedub if he needed a fan kick started this thread into overdrive



yeah, sometimes this thread gets forgotten about, even though its a sticky.  But it sure did kick it into overdrive


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 16, 2009)

Charper2013
I looked to see if i had anything that would be of use to you and sorry but my parts are tapped out with the new rigs underway.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2009)

Pos, you still need those $9 ???


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 16, 2009)

@stanhemi

I'm sure my brother in law would appreciate it if you could spare that 2500+ for him. He is on a T-Bird 900mhz right now.

@DarkEgo

I see you lurking and I do have a question for you but I will ask at a later date. Probably throw you a PM tomorrow sometime.


----------



## stanhemi (Nov 16, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> @stanhemi
> 
> I'm sure my brother in law would appreciate it if you could spare that 2500+ for him. He is on a T-Bird 900mhz right now.
> 
> ...



no problem


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 16, 2009)

You know what nevermind, thank you though. Last time I tried to ship something from Canada it cost me an arm n a left kidney in duty tax.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 16, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> You know what nevermind, thank you though. Last time I tried to ship something from Canada it cost me an arm n a left kidney in duty tax.



I already told you JR i will let you have mine for shipping


----------



## stanhemi (Nov 16, 2009)

duty tax i never paid that ''AS A GIFT''


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 17, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> duty tax i never paid that ''AS A GIFT''



yeah as a gift I don't think it applies at all.  I'd check if I were you Shaun.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah as a gift I don't think it applies at all.  I'd check if I were you Shaun.



completly right, even here in germany


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 17, 2009)

yeah I have shipped to Canada before, never paid duty tax.


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 17, 2009)

In the UK tax is only levied upon items over a certain value.
Soon find out cos I am expecting a package from stateside


----------



## stanhemi (Nov 17, 2009)

@jrracinfan
Approximate price I don't have a scale at home  ( Price $cnd )
http://img.techpowerup.org/091116/Capture115.jpg
but I could probably send it to my cost at the end of the week
let me know


----------



## theonedub (Nov 17, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> wow seems my asking theonedub if he needed a fan kick started this thread into overdrive



Big ups to Crazy, the fan arrived today and is BNIB, looks awesome! Will get it installed Wed, looks high class. Thanks a lot


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 17, 2009)

It's alright stanhemi. I'll get pos' cuz he only lives a little south from me. Shipping the proc would only take a day or so.


Oh also pos, I may have an offer you can't refuse. xD


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 17, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> It's alright stanhemi. I'll get pos' cuz he only lives a little south from me. Shipping the proc would only take a day or so.
> 
> 
> Oh also pos, I may have an offer you can't refuse. xD



PM me bro with what it is


----------



## theonedub (Nov 17, 2009)

Looks like my E7400 is not going to sell, thinking hard about bring it up as a temp Cruncher until someone decides to buy it. Anyone have a decent 775 board they could sell me cheaply that supports 45nm C2D? Thanks!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 17, 2009)

anyone willing to donate money for a GPU for the new crunching/folding rig that will be up sometime this week? Any little bit will help.thanks  
@theonedub i would buy it from you but i don't have the moneys (as i don't have a job)


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Looks like my E7400 is not going to sell, thinking hard about bring it up as a temp Cruncher until someone decides to buy it. Anyone have a decent 775 board they could sell me cheaply that supports 45nm C2D? Thanks!



I don't have any spares, but the GA-G31M-ES2L is a solid board for $50 and even OCs decently


----------



## theonedub (Nov 17, 2009)

Im going to keep an eye on the BST Forum and CL, I am only looking to spend about $30 shipped on it. Does not have to be an OCing beast, will run the e7400 @stock and when that sells, the E2200 @2.6-3.0.  Feel free to drop me some PMs if you see someone selling something like that 

Just a part time, temp Cruncher though, no additional 24/7 rigs for some time for me.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 17, 2009)

wish I had a mobo onedub. I do but its for the contest, so I can't send it your way unfortunately, sorry.


POS, I'll make a donation, but its gonna have to be small.

Guys, if five people would donate $8 each, we can get POS a card shipping to him and he can have another rig folding.  I know the F@H guys need this badly, they have HWC right on there ass.  whos with me?

The more that donate, the less each person gives, come on guys!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 17, 2009)

@CP and anyone else that can/will help out you can PM me 
Thanks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 17, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> @CP and anyone else that can/will help out you can PM me
> Thanks



make sure that you notify me too guys.  If not I won't know when to send my part of the contribution.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 18, 2009)

good luck on the chipping in and CP if u would delete the MOBO and the 120mm fans from my offers on the first post  thanks

all that i have left is the HAF932 fans and the 2 80mm fans and the 2 haf932's are already pending lol im the free giving machine this week XD


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 18, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> good luck on the chipping in and CP if u would delete the MOBO and the 120mm fans from my offers on the first post  thanks
> 
> all that i have left is the HAF932 fans and the 2 80mm fans and the 2 haf932's are already pending lol im the free giving machine this week XD



i believe, if you would offer a used cheese sandwich here, someone would take it


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 18, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i believe, if you would offer a used cheese sandwich here, someone would take it



I could use a cheese sandwich as i have yet to eat today


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 18, 2009)

What did i say? 3 Minutes and some Robber jumps on it


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 18, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> What did i say? 3 Minutes and some Robber jumps on it



whats your point and where is my cheese sandwich?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 18, 2009)

hmm for waiting so long ill upgrade you to a Tuna Melt with your choice of wheat white or texas toast lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 18, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> hmm for waiting so long ill upgrade you to a Tuna Melt with your choice of wheat white or texas toast lol



yum I will take that on wheat please


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 18, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> hmm for waiting so long ill upgrade you to a Tuna Melt with your choice of wheat white or texas toast lol



you undermine me!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 18, 2009)

sends imaginary sandwich cause i cant afford the tuna or the wheat XD

and the cheese u get is really just ramen cause its all i got


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 18, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> sends imaginary sandwich cause i cant afford the tuna or the wheat XD
> 
> and the cheese u get is really just ramen cause its all i got





 that was the best imaginary sandwich i have had


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 18, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> [url]http://smiliesftw.com/x/yumyum.gif[/URL] that was the best imaginary sandwich i have had



Techpowerup Lovestory?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 18, 2009)

hmm im debating to add those two qoutes to my sig XD


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 18, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Techpowerup Lovestory?



it wasn't that good..(thats what i said after ing my ex)


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 18, 2009)

L O L nuff said


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 18, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> it wasn't that good..(thats what i said after ing my ex)



hard but true there can only be one girl in the world thats the best


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 18, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> hard but true there can only be one girl in the world thats the best



I personally think my GF is the best well atleast the best i have had.she isn't lazy and is tight as hell  had to believe that i was her first(but i have taught her well)

btw i need a Nvidia card for folding on the cheap side(9600GSO or better)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 18, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> good luck on the chipping in and CP if u would delete the MOBO and the 120mm fans from my offers on the first post  thanks
> 
> all that i have left is the HAF932 fans and the 2 80mm fans and the 2 haf932's are already pending lol im the free giving machine this week XD




I don't see the fan in the list 

Bro I just got my car back from the shop today.  I obviously failed to make it to USPS today as well as I had to go pick up my car after work instead.  Unless it leaves me stranded, tomorrow is the day


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 18, 2009)

CP can you add me to the list of parts needed please 
I need a Nvidia card for folding on the cheap side 9600GSO/9600GT/9800GT/GTX/8800GT/GTS or even a 8800GTX/GTS(G80) anything along those lines


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 18, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> CP can you add me to the list of parts needed please
> I need a Nvidia card for folding on the cheap side 9600GSO/9600GT/9800GT/GTX/8800GT/GTS or even a 8800GTX/GTS(G80) anything along those lines



done


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> done



thanks 

umm i think you made a mistake 
you put what i posted above as parts i have available and that is something i need


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 18, 2009)

hey guys, I will be posting this just because I want everyone to see it, not trying to spam.

but check this out.  Lets really try to help each other out folks.  We need to continue doing what we have within our power to help out.
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1640224&posted=1#post1640224


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 18, 2009)

CP did you see my above post about a correction?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 18, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> CP did you see my above post about a correction?



its your eyes playing tricks on ya bro, check it.  Its right.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 18, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> CP can you add me to the list of parts needed please
> I need a Nvidia card for folding on the cheap side 9600GSO/9600GT/9800GT/GTX/8800GT/GTS or even a 8800GTX/GTS(G80) anything along those lines



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1640271&postcount=2228


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 18, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I personally think my GF is the best well atleast the best i have had.she isn't lazy and is tight as hell  had to believe that i was her first(but i have taught her well)
> 
> btw i need a Nvidia card for folding on the cheap side(9600GSO or better)



ooh... i wasnt the first.... but the best

i love your thematic combination


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 18, 2009)

go BOGMALI!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 19, 2009)

well those 2 haf 932 fans are gone CP u can remove them as well lol looks like all i have left are 2 tiny ass 80mm fans  and u know what? i might hook them up and using a bit of engineering skill make them blow air on me while im gaming lol win win.

basically this means 2 80mm fans is all i have left for free everything else is spoken for and im just waiting on shipping payment 

also CP i might throw in a violet cathode light with the mobo just for shits and giggles and hell it might look good in that 2nd project log of yours  need to see if it works tho >_>


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 19, 2009)

Crazyeyesreaper was kind enough to give me his 2 CM HAF 932 230mm fans, which will be cooling my 2 new AMD crunchers. I hope finish them be the end of this month.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 19, 2009)

The people here at TPU are great! without the help of a few people here (bog,theonedub,sneeky..there is more) I wouldn't have been able to get another rig setup for crunching. Thanks guys 

EDIT:I would also like to thank Chicken patty. Without him i wouldn't have a cooler on my 5kbe right now and i wouldn't have anything that i got from this thread. 

EDIT again:How could i forget ion  Thanks also goes to Ion for the P4


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 19, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well those 2 haf 932 fans are gone CP u can remove them as well lol looks like all i have left are 2 tiny ass 80mm fans  and u know what? i might hook them up and using a bit of engineering skill make them blow air on me while im gaming lol win win.
> 
> basically this means 2 80mm fans is all i have left for free everything else is spoken for and im just waiting on shipping payment
> 
> also CP i might throw in a violet cathode light with the mobo just for shits and giggles and hell it might look good in that 2nd project log of yours  need to see if it works tho >_>



Editing list now   The USPS Money order is out today bro   $20, change is for you.  I doubt it, but if more than that I kindly ask you to put the rest and pleaseeeeeee let me know and I'll send you some more money on the spot.  S**t, I'll take a flight to ME and hand deliver the CASH myself   If you send the cathodes, thanks a lot then bro 



p_o_s_pc said:


> The people here at TPU are great! without the help of a few people here (bog,theonedub,sneeky..there is more) I wouldn't have been able to get another rig setup for crunching. Thanks guys
> 
> EDIT:I would also like to thank Chicken patty. Without him i wouldn't have a cooler on my 5kbe right now and i wouldn't have anything that i got from this thread.
> 
> EDIT again:How could i forget ion  Thanks also goes to Ion for the P4



the list can just go on and on    Thanks bro


----------



## Papahyooie (Nov 19, 2009)

"HammerON - So I am in need of a gpu to get my E8500 up and running again"

What exactly do you need? Just something to output video? PCI-E or what? If it doesnt need to be anything beefy, i have several old and/or low end pci-e gpus and a couple of AGPs. Let me know what you need and its yours for shipping. Unfortunately I have been banned from crunching and folding by my roommates as they cant get it through thier head that the high electric bills a few months ago were due to an undercharge from previous months... but I still want to help!


----------



## theonedub (Nov 19, 2009)

CP if you can add me up for a 45nm supporting 775 MB I would appreciate it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 19, 2009)

theonedub said:


> CP if you can add me up for a 45nm supporting 775 MB I would appreciate it.



Right away sir!


----------



## HammerON (Nov 19, 2009)

Papahyooie said:


> "HammerON - So I am in need of a gpu to get my E8500 up and running again"
> 
> What exactly do you need? Just something to output video? PCI-E or what? If it doesnt need to be anything beefy, i have several old and/or low end pci-e gpus and a couple of AGPs. Let me know what you need and its yours for shipping. Unfortunately I have been banned from crunching and folding by my roommates as they cant get it through thier head that the high electric bills a few months ago were due to an undercharge from previous months... but I still want to help!



Thanks, I really appreciate your offer 
I should have a GPU tomorrow or the next day, however I will be out of town until Saturday. So hopefully I should be good to go by then.
Again ~ thanks


----------



## HammerON (Nov 22, 2009)

So I get home today hoping to find the GPU in the mail; nothing. So I PM the seller and this is what they say this time:
"My apologies, it is in the mail, not sure why it is taking so long, tracking is 0309 1830 0000 0563 3225"
So I check out the tracking and see that it was mailed yesterday! It makes me wonder when they stated "not sure why it is taking so long". Shit ~ it had only been one day since it was mailed

No worries though; got the E8500 up and crunching again 

Please take me off the list CP for the GPU; and thanks to all that offered to help!

What I am looking for now is a (cheap) LGA 775 Quad to replace my E8500 with. I am building a media center for a friend am going to be using the E8500.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 22, 2009)

i still need an am2/am2+/am3 proc for cheap,or for free... the board ist still unsused


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 22, 2009)

List updated Hammer.  Let's see your #'s now


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 22, 2009)

well cp the violet uv cathode light works so i threw it in the box along with the mobo the CM haf 230mm fans are also packaged up for another member and ive got my ram ready for rma once the other shipping payments arrive ill send them all out via UPS so stay tuned to your freebie channel as a gift will soon be heading your way lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 22, 2009)

the 3870 is sold can you please take it off the list


----------



## Charper2013 (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey guys, I can sell someone in need a Pentium D 930 Socket 775 for a discount to crunchers. I say 17$ shipped. I can provide pictures if needed.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 22, 2009)

Charper2013 said:


> Hey guys, I can sell someone in need a Pentium D 930 Socket 775 for a discount to crunchers. I say 17$ shipped. I can provide pictures if needed.



Awesome deal, I would totally pick this up if I could convince my parents to pay the electricity for an extra cruncher.  That's the 3ghz model isn't it?


----------



## Charper2013 (Nov 22, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome deal, I would totally pick this up if I could convince my parents to pay the electricity for an extra cruncher.  That's the 3ghz model isn't it?



IDK. I pulled it out my friends alienware and upgraded him to a e6300. I know with XP its snappy as hell.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 23, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome deal, I would totally pick this up if I could convince my parents to pay the electricity for an extra cruncher.  That's the 3ghz model isn't it?



you could just do like i do... Don't tell the parents about having another cruncher  my dad knows but my step-mom would bitch me out for a week for it(and to top it off i am have plans for another cruncher and to upgrade the ones i have right now )


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 25, 2009)

well Chicken Patty t77snapshot your packages are on there way granted its thanksgiving tomorrow so they wont be going anywhere but the mobo and acc + light are on there way to CP and the 2 230mm fans are on there way to t77snapshot once my boss gives me the cost on the shipping ill refund the remaining money to you both anyway have a happy Thanksgiving and expect your early xmass present sometime around monday - wednesday


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 25, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well Chicken Patty t77snapshot your packages are on there way granted its thanksgiving tomorrow so they wont be going anywhere but the mobo and acc + light are on there way to CP and the 2 230mm fans are on there way to t77snapshot once my boss gives me the cost on the shipping ill refund the remaining money to you both anyway have a happy Thanksgiving and expect your early xmass present sometime around monday - wednesday



Dude thanks a ton bro.  No need to refund me anything bro


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 25, 2009)

well thats your choice but if wanted ill send the change back if you want it XD otherwise ill throw it towards my Gskill rma since 9/10 they will refuse to accept the rma


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 25, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well tahts your choice but if wanted ill send the change back if you want it XD otherwise ill throw it towards my Gskill rma since 9/10 they will refuse to accept the rma



change is yours to keep


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 25, 2009)

kk ill use it on the ram rma -_- since a buddy ordered it for me they will probably refuse and make me pay to ship it lol so much appreciated


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 25, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> kk ill use it on the ram rma -_- since a buddy ordered it for me they will probably refuse and make me pay to ship it lol so much appreciated



I'm always willing to help as long as the time is right for me.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey guys,


I just put in my new quad chip (from an E8600 to a Q9650) and it's crunching away allready. Keeping an eye on temps because i only had a smidge of paste to use (what was left on the cooler when i swapped chips - i don't have any paste with me at uni but will do when i get back in January) 
So if temps remain bearable/ok i will be selling my E8600. I would like to see it go to a cruncher, so if anyone here would like it, then PM me and we'll work something out. Would have to ask for money - not trades.

Just letting you guys know before it goes on general sale - by the next Wednesday probably.

Cheers


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 26, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> I just put in my new quad chip (from an E8600 to a Q9650) and it's crunching away allready. Keeping an eye on temps because i only had a smidge of paste to use (what was left on the cooler when i swapped chips - i don't have any paste with me at uni but will do when i get back in January)
> ...



Thanks for the heads up bro, we all really appreciate it.  I have put you up on the "parts available" list with a link to your post for details.


----------



## stanhemi (Nov 26, 2009)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=109180


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 26, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=109180



you are up on the list, I'll do some work of my own.  I'll revert back with some findings.


----------



## stanhemi (Nov 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> you are up on the list, I'll do some work of my own.  I'll revert back with some findings.



thanks 

i can pay for the board,cheaper is better (1 time i broke a damn socket pin)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 26, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> thanks
> 
> i can pay for the board,cheaper is better (1 time i broke a damn socket pin)



We'll see, you never know how has a  board laying around


----------



## HammerON (Nov 26, 2009)

CP ~ please take me off the list for the quad as I have one coming
Thanks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 26, 2009)

HammerON said:


> CP ~ please take me off the list for the quad as I have one coming
> Thanks



done, thanks


----------



## Charper2013 (Nov 27, 2009)

Guys. I am looking to trade my 4890 for a GTX275 just for folding/crunching purposes. CP add me to the list .


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 27, 2009)

anyone have a SLI bridge they can send me free? Its just a last resort attempt to get SLI to work on my 790gx


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 27, 2009)

Charper2013 said:


> Guys. I am looking to trade my 4890 for a GTX275 just for folding/crunching purposes. CP add me to the list .


You are up on the list 


p_o_s_pc said:


> anyone have a SLI bridge they can send me free? Its just a last resort attempt to get SLI to work on my 790gx



Bro I have a SLI bridge, but I am carless right now.  I don't think I'll be able to go to USPS man    Hopefully somebody has one and can get it to you sooner.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 27, 2009)

don't worry about the bridge i'm just going to get a new board that supports SLI


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 27, 2009)

You sure bro?  I can get it out next week.  Waiting in this case sure beats buying a new board.   Let me know.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> You sure bro?  I can get it out next week.  Waiting in this case sure beats buying a new board.   Let me know.



i really want a new board... but i will wait for awhile for the bridge to see if that helps... If not new board for xmas


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 27, 2009)

K so you want the bridge?  PM me you info in that case


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey guys. I'm in serious need for a bunch of motherboard screws and standoffs. I'll certainly at least pay for shipping.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 27, 2009)

I have a single SLI bridge sitting on my desk.

Paulie, how many stand offs are you looking for? I think I have a few around here


----------



## King Wookie (Dec 1, 2009)

Well, just found out my Opty 165 (skt939) is working. Problem is, none of my local suppliers have a mb. So, either I buy a mb from someone here, or sell/donate the chip to someone who can use it. 

Seeing as shipping is going to be pricey, this might not be feasable, but lets see. (I live in South Africa)

The chip has been lapped, and only ever overclocked by 200 mhz.
I would like to keep it, so let's see what can be organised.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 1, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> Well, just found out my Opty 165 (skt939) is working. Problem is, none of my local suppliers have a mb. So, either I buy a mb from someone here, or sell/donate the chip to someone who can use it.
> 
> Seeing as shipping is going to be pricey, this might not be feasable, but lets see. (I live in South Africa)
> 
> ...



I have a socket 939 Mobo I can sell for cheap, thing is the shipping will be about $30-40.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 1, 2009)

Need a waterblock to go along with that board? I can ship it to chicken patty and he can include it along with the board.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 1, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Need a waterblock to go along with that board? I can ship it to chicken patty and he can include it along with the board.



lol other people get stuffed with the parts, i need for quite a while


----------



## King Wookie (Dec 1, 2009)

Tempting. 
Having issues with the mb I was using to test, so let me see first what the culprit is before I start spending.

The one issue is there is no decent wc gear available here, so I'd have to order from the states, so I'll have to see.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 1, 2009)

just let me know fellas


----------



## King Wookie (Dec 1, 2009)

Ok. If the mb I have is knackered, I'll have to get another, so then might as well go for something newer. It's for a Xmas present for a young lady.

If it's the chip, then there's no point.
PSU is a 650 Coolermaster, and the gfx card I pulled out of another pc today, so that should be fine.

Idle temps for the cpu were 38 deg c in the bios, but I'll check that.
But am I correc that if the pc just completely shuts down after a few min, the PSU or mb are the likely culprits.

EDIT: If Velvet's keen on the block, he must take it. Don't think I will be getting wet anytime soon.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 1, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> Ok. If the mb I have is knackered, I'll have to get another, so then might as well go for something newer. It's for a Xmas present for a young lady.
> 
> If it's the chip, then there's no point.
> PSU is a 650 Coolermaster, and the gfx card I pulled out of another pc today, so that should be fine.
> ...


im wet, all the day  just working on my third loop


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 1, 2009)

velvet also keeps his ladies wet all day too


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 2, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> lol other people get stuffed with the parts, i need for quite a while



You're going to have to pay for the shipping. I was going to include in a package that I have to send to Chkn Pat anyways.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> You're going to have to pay for the shipping. I was going to include in a package that I have to send to Chkn Pat anyways.



That's not true.  He just wants to make money off you  

j/k.  He's sending me a CPU back.  I forgot to fart on it before sending it to him and now the CPU won't overclock


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> velvet also keeps his ladies wet all day too


usually i do, but sadly only when im near her.... we live 600km divided, and i have no car. travelling is very expensive in Germany. a simple. bus to her, costs 80 euro for both ways.
atm our relation is pretty stressed, and im somewhat handcuffed in my doings.
This Girl is everything to me... she is the reason, im alive,that i still want to live, and that i still fight. and shes the reason, i ever considered buying me a new rig, it was a dualcore 4400+... without, i would have never grown, from a person, that can stick a rig out of random parts together, to someone, that sometimes knows a little secret, which is giving a few mhz,a few hours of stressfree time more or even someone, who is good for a laugh, and making jokes.




JrRacinFan said:


> You're going to have to pay for the shipping. I was going to include in a package that I have to send to Chkn Pat anyways.


the poor CP. i bet he fears to send me something, now, that my countrys customs, fucked up his free drive
luckily, its difficult to break a block. i may need to do a conversation with cp

again, sorry for that CP! i could have informed, it must be sent as present. my mum told me, that the american ebay sellers, from which she sometimes buys stuff, also always send their items,packed in Gift-, or regarding the time of year: christmas paper


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> usually i do, but sadly only when im near her.... we live 600km divided, and i have no car. travelling is very expensive in Germany. a simple. bus to her, costs 80 euro for both ways.
> atm our relation is pretty stressed, and im somewhat handcuffed in my doings.
> This Girl is everything to me... she is the reason, im alive,that i still want to live, and that i still fight. and shes the reason, i ever considered buying me a new rig, it was a dualcore 4400+... without, i would have never grown, from a person, that can stick a rig out of random parts together, to someone, that sometimes knows a little secret, which is giving a few mhz,a few hours of stressfree time more or even someone, who is good for a laugh, and making jokes.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear about your girl man, hope you guys can sort things out and eventually be together 

As far as the HDD, no problem bro.  I never got the drive back, god knows where it's at


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Sorry to hear about your girl man, hope you *guys* can sort things out and eventually be together
> 
> sorry im not gay
> but we have to, the problem is, that we both did "shitty deeds" to the other. a few times. she now thinks its broken for both of us(in fact,we just would need to say sorry to the other,but we both are ironnecks.And she also cant let me go so easily, because she still seems to love me.... but she is very... aggressive, and easily hurtable these days, and it gets worser.
> ...


its in Hannover, in their main office. those bastards are even too lazy to send it back
(didnt you once said, you got it back, and dumped it, because it was dead?)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> its in Hannover, in their main office. those bastards are even too lazy to send it back
> (didnt you once said, you got it back, and dumped it, because it was dead?)



Did I?  WOW, if so I'm loosing it.  Regardless fuck it.  but I don't remember ever picking it up.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Did I?  WOW, if so I'm loosing it.  Regardless fuck it.  but I don't remember ever picking it up.



shall i search for the PM ?
anyway, its lost tho.... sad... a 280 gb drive... wasted


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> shall i search for the PM ?
> anyway, its lost tho.... sad... a 280 gb drive... wasted



I might have bro, but don't worry.  You didn't loose any cash or anything so it's all good.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 2, 2009)

it turns out that i can't run my 5kBE above 1.28v without it overheating(running a stock heatsink from a phenom) maybe a good cleaning and reseating with fresh paste will help that(i sure hope so if not i will be back with a request for a heatsink )


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I might have bro, but don't worry.  You didn't loose any cash or anything so it's all good.



but you did! thats what embarrasses me


----------



## i789 (Dec 2, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> usually i do, but sadly only when im near her.... we live 600km divided, and i have no car. travelling is very expensive in Germany. a simple. bus to her, costs 80 euro for both ways.
> atm our relation is pretty stressed, and im somewhat handcuffed in my doings.
> This Girl is everything to me... she is the reason, im alive,that i still want to live, and that i still fight. and shes the reason, i ever considered buying me a new rig, it was a dualcore 4400+... without, i would have never grown, from a person, that can stick a rig out of random parts together, to someone, that sometimes knows a little secret, which is giving a few mhz,a few hours of stressfree time more or even someone, who is good for a laugh, and making jokes.
> 
> ...



velvet, although I dont know anything about you, you need to stay strong and stay alive  and who is this girl?? is she your daughter ?? I am confused


----------



## theonedub (Dec 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> velvet also keeps his ladies wet all day too





i789 said:


> velvet, although I dont know anything about you, you need to stay strong and stay alive  and who is this girl?? is she your daughter ?? I am confused



This is way off topic, but I think this would have to be his significant other. 


Otherwise this would be a Germany or Florida type deal.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> but you did! thats what embarrasses me



No worries bro, it was like $20.   I blow more than that on beer and strippers


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Dec 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> No worries bro, it was like $20.   I blow more than that on beer and strippers



 Man after my own heart


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2009)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> Man after my own heart





Hey Grease!  You have any AMD stuff to sell.  I have a board coming my way with no CPU.  Also, I will be doing an AMD build soon.  Let me know.  PM me if you'd like.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Dec 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hey Grease!  You have any AMD stuff to sell.  I have a board coming my way with no CPU.  Also, I will be doing an AMD build soon.  Let me know.  PM me if you'd like.



 You mean outta my junkyard  As msgclb calls it anyway   

Maybe We'll just call it a crunchyard!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2009)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> You mean outta my junkyard  As msgclb calls ii anyway
> 
> Maybe We'll just call it a crunchyard!



That works for me


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 2, 2009)

i789 said:


> velvet, although I dont know anything about you, you need to stay strong and stay alive  and who is this girl?? is she your daughter ?? I am confused


she is my beloved one. she is 17 and im 20... and atm its very difficult between us, even tho, we both still have a strong feeling for each other...thanks for your good wishes



theonedub said:


> This is way off topic, but I think this would have to be his significant other.
> Otherwise this would be a Germany or Florida type deal.


youre right, but i dont understood your joke 



Chicken Patty said:


> No worries bro, it was like $20.   I blow more than that on beer and strippers


wasted hardware is as much horrible, as spilled beer!
i never went to a stripclub, theyre a little rare here, and i spent my money EXCLUSIVELY for Hardware,Hardware,Hardware....Ganja? not so much anymore. hardware is eating FAAAR more money


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> she is my beloved one. she is 17 and im 20... and atm its very difficult between us, even tho, we both still have a strong feeling for each other...thanks for your good wishes
> 
> 
> youre right, but i dont understood your joke
> ...



hardware is FAAAR more expensive.


----------



## i789 (Dec 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> hardware is FAAAR more expensive.



strippers are FARRRRRRRRR more expensive than hardware


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> hardware is FAAAR more expensive.


you will never know, how much a human beeing can consume... some of my buddys went up to 10-15g a day.
shall i do a calculation?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2009)

no please!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> no please!



i prefer to waste it on hardware, as said


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i prefer to waste it on hardware, as said



Speaking of that.  I'll be getting a new PSU for my i7 tonight.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Speaking of that.  I'll be getting a new PSU for my i7 tonight.



do you think, yours is broke? what signs showed that to you?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> do you think, yours is broke? what signs showed that to you?



I need one for my upcoming build anyways.  However, the video card loosing the display.  I try a different card and the system BSOD's.  However, the other card does not use any PCI E connectors, so that leaves me to believe its the board.

But when I test my PSU with a multimeter, one pin that is supposed to be 12v, shows 3.3?  But maybe its just a 3.3v pin?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I need one for my upcoming build anyways.  However, the video card loosing the display.  I try a different card and the system BSOD's.  However, the other card does not use any PCI E connectors, so that leaves me to believe its the board.
> 
> But when I test my PSU with a multimeter, one pin that is supposed to be 12v, shows 3.3?  But maybe its just a 3.3v pin?



try another board, with your card, and the same PSU?
is that possible for you?
which plug did you read out?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> try another board, with your card, and the same PSU?
> is that possible for you?
> which plug did you read out?



i tried a different PSU and it was fine so far.  but i tried mine again and problem started.

24 pin was the one I read.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i tried a different PSU and it was fine so far.  but i tried mine again and problem started.
> 
> 24 pin was the one I read.



i believe things are clear, when you encountered such a situation, or am i wrong?
which other PSU worked? also Brand?

its should be your PSU, try to run 24 hours with the other psu, and if it does not crash, you will know, it was the PSU fucking with you


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i believe things are clear, when you encountered such a situation, or am i wrong?
> which other PSU worked? also Brand?
> 
> its should be your PSU, try to run 24 hours with the other psu, and if it does not crash, you will know, it was the PSU fucking with you



it did run 24 hours without crashing.  But when I plugged in my PSU again the one I think is bad, it ran for 24 hours also LOL, but then failed lol


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> it did run 24 hours without crashing.  But when I plugged in my PSU again the one I think is bad, it ran for 24 hours also LOL, but then failed lol



Extend period to 48 hours?
i dont know, it seems thats the best thing to do?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 2, 2009)

OCCT PSU test for a few hours  on both of them or just get the new PSU and be done with it like you said you need a new PSU anyways... As for testing with a DMM its best to test on the 24pin if its dual rail if its one big one you can test it anyplace...

just remember 
yellow= 12v
red=5v
orange=3.3v 
and black= ground 
it doesn't matter what ground you use and test all voltages underload and idle. I would recommend running Linpack(your choice of progy) and Furmark to load the CPU and video card to get the worse case readings


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> OCCT PSU test for a few hours  on both of them or just get the new PSU and be done with it like you said you need a new PSU anyways... As for testing with a DMM its best to test on the 24pin if its dual rail if its one big one you can test it anyplace...
> 
> just remember
> yellow= 12v
> ...



It won't run.  Doesn't give me an option.

Anyhow, my 12v was rather high last time at 12.19.  I checked again today and it's 12.40    Couldn't that be an issue.  This PSU is adjustable but the screw is like not working 

Imma have to RMA it


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> It won't run.  Doesn't give me an option.
> 
> Anyhow, my 12v was rather high last time at 12.19.  I checked again today and it's 12.40    Couldn't that be an issue.  This PSU is adjustable but the screw is like not working
> 
> Imma have to RMA it



voltage too high and too low both can cause problems. It sounds like your video card is fine but because of the 12v rail being so high it is cause OVP (over volt protection) to kick in when the card goes under load(its when it draws more power) I had what you are describing when i would run about 1.35v into my GPU would be fine at idle(for awhile) then shortly after being loaded BAM black screen..didn't you say you had a problem with it running hot?

also did you test it under load using furmark and linpack?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> voltage too high and too low both can cause problems. It sounds like your video card is fine but because of the 12v rail being so high it is cause OVP (over volt protection) to kick in when the card goes under load(its when it draws more power) I had what you are describing when i would run about 1.35v into my GPU would be fine at idle(for awhile) then shortly after being loaded BAM black screen..didn't you say you had a problem with it running hot?
> 
> also did you test it under load using furmark and linpack?



I have before, and its fine, but then fails after, or sometimes it fails during stress.  Its just so random, I can't even describe it anymore.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I have before, and its fine, but then fails after, or sometimes it fails during stress.  Its just so random, I can't even describe it anymore.



you said your not having the problem(s) with the other PSU? If that is true then it is the PSU and with the voltage being that far out of spec on the 12v line i would get it replaced


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> you said your not having the problem(s) with the other PSU? If that is true then it is the PSU and with the voltage being that far out of spec on the 12v line i would get it replaced



Yeah, once I have a chance, I'll proceed with the RMA.  This PSU is adjustable.  But the adjustment screw, the head is stripped or something.  I just can't get no screw driver to turn.  So I'll be forced to RMA it.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 8, 2009)

heads up - the CPU (E8600) has now gone on general sale. If you have any interest in it and will use it for WCG let me know and i'll work out a reduced price for you.

cheers


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 8, 2009)

So tempting, but no money 
If I was going to get another CPU, a 2nd quad would probably make more sense, but I have no money for another rig, so it doesn't matter anyways


----------



## theonedub (Dec 10, 2009)

Can someone send me a VGA cable? I need one that can support high resolutions without distortion


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2009)

I'll add you on the list when I get home.  I don't have any laying around.


----------



## King Wookie (Dec 11, 2009)

Right. I finally got some time to play with bits, and after finding that the PSU was faulty, it looks like my socket 939 Opty 165 lives. Want to do a stress test to confirm it's ok, but looks like I will be looking for a board for it after Xmas. I know shipping to South Africa will cost though, but would like to try and find a decent board to oc, as i never got to try her out.

I'd appreciate it you guys can keep your eyes peeled for me. I can pay via paypal.

Now, to find a stress test that doesn't need windows, and works from boot up.

EDIT: Didn't realise I'm already on the list. Thx CP


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 11, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> Right. I finally got some time to play with bits, and after finding that the PSU was faulty, it looks like my socket 939 Opty 165 lives. Want to do a stress test to confirm it's ok, but looks like I will be looking for a board for it after Xmas. I know shipping to South Africa will cost though, but would like to try and find a decent board to oc, as i never got to try her out.
> 
> I'd appreciate it you guys can keep your eyes peeled for me. I can pay via paypal.
> 
> ...



look here maybe that can help you
http://www.stresslinux.org/downloads.php


----------



## King Wookie (Dec 11, 2009)

Thank you sir!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

This thread has been a damn success   27 pages

Thanks everyone!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 11, 2009)

indeed  hopefully what goes around comes around and if i send out enough free stuff i can get a free upgrade like those subway cards  where u get so many subs u get 1 free except with computer hardware


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> indeed  hopefully what goes around comes around and if i send out enough free stuff i can get a free upgrade like those subway cards  where u get so many subs u get 1 free except with computer hardware



  You've been great bro


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 12, 2009)

you arent so bad yourself with the quickly helping out pos pc with my board where hes in a rough spot.

im hoping that i can get my new samsung t260hd  and potentially sell some of my DDR2 ram 8gigs worth along with my 940be and gigabyte board as a combo and potentially afford an AM3 790fx board since the new 800series chipsets are on the horizon with some DDR3 and a 955 or 965 140watt for cheap ill have to wait an see just these 5850s of mine need more power and AM3 DDR3 and 3.8ghz seems like the right fit so till then ill keep offering free stuff i dont need and hope i can get a few favors   after all they say karma can do awesome things


----------



## theonedub (Dec 12, 2009)

Anyone have that VGA cable? I would get one from Monoprice, but shipping is more than the cable -_-


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 12, 2009)

give me a few mintues i might have one laying around somewhere


----------



## theonedub (Dec 12, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper, you are unstoppable   That CM fan is working awesome by the way. No vibrations and much quieter than the 120 before it.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 12, 2009)

alright man all ive got is a DVI to DVI cable and im guessing thats not going to work?


----------



## theonedub (Dec 12, 2009)

Unfortunately not, but thanks for looking!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 12, 2009)

hmm give me time to rummage around

hmm if i had a dvi to vga adaptor id use the dvi cable and hook it to my vga monitor and send u my cable but that wont work either  hmmm

damn it sorry man ive got a vga cable but theres 4 broken pins so its junk guess i cant help this time


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Dec 12, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Anyone have that VGA cable? I would get one from Monoprice, but shipping is more than the cable -_-



Just a regular VGA cable?????If so i have one you can have.Just PM me your addy!


----------



## theonedub (Dec 12, 2009)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> Just a regular VGA cable?????If so i have one you can have.Just PM me your addy!



YGPM!


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 13, 2009)

If some cruncher needs a quality PSU at a great price, send me a PM. I've got a Topower Zumax 850w that I don't need anymore. Very solid PSU. Thought I'd mention it here before I list it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 13, 2009)

im in need paulie but cant buy right now. i think my psu is on the brink of destruction


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 13, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> im in need paulie but cant buy right now. i think my psu is on the brink of destruction



your silverstone? :shadedshu


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 13, 2009)

yup my sstone ... it has a weak cpu rail.

fine for dual but weak for quad


----------



## theonedub (Dec 13, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> If some cruncher needs a quality PSU at a great price, send me a PM. I've got a Topower Zumax 850w that I don't need anymore. Very solid PSU. Thought I'd mention it here before I list it.



Ballpark us a range perhaps?


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 13, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Ballpark us a range perhaps?



$69 shipped for any cruncher. I will also take payments on it for any cruncher on a budget with heatware.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 13, 2009)

Excellent price there Paul. Very tempting- as usual.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 13, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> yup my sstone ... it has a weak cpu rail.
> 
> fine for dual but weak for quad



 that sucks.. My silverstone was amazing for dual and Quads... But sadly its dead now. Not sure if it is the boards falut or the PSUs 

CP when did you say you could send the board? Sorry bro i forgot when you said


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 13, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> that sucks.. My silverstone was amazing for dual and Quads... But sadly its dead now. Not sure if it is the boards falut or the PSUs
> 
> CP when did you say you could send the board? Sorry bro i forgot when you said



I think he said later this week


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I think he said later this week



sometime this coming week hopefully.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 13, 2009)

I have a surplus of DVI->VGA adapters, IDE ribbon cables, SATA cables, and FDD ribbon cables that I can send to any cruncher/folder who needs them. Also have Molex to PCIe cables available.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2009)

theonedub said:


> GreaseMonkey is sending me a VGA cable. As a result, expect my E2200 to come online for a few days before it is moved to its new home.
> 
> I have a surplus of DVI->VGA adapters, IDE ribbon cables, SATA cables, and FDD ribbon cables that I can send to any cruncher/folder who needs them.



updating the list   Thanks bro.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 15, 2009)

I need a few things after i get my Xmas money but you can put me on the list now so i can start getting some offers 

any AM2 mobo 
quality PSU that can run 2 8800GT's 600w or higher 
quality 400w or higher PSU that can run a 8800GTS 
any HDD IDE or SATA (needed to install windows and Boinc)

I need all of it as cheap as possible. Thanks guys


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 15, 2009)

Depending on what happens after Christmas, T, I might be able to help out on mobo and hdd.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 15, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Depending on what happens after Christmas, T, I might be able to help out on mobo and hdd.



i dont need anything fancy on the mobo as it would only be running a X2 4200+ and some video card. Are you going to replace the Silverstone PSU? also what hdd... better yet. YGPM


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2009)

Tim, you are up on that list


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Tim, you are up on that list



thanks bro


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks bro



Anytime, I might have an HDD for you then.  I'll see what I can do.  Of Course if it comes from me, it's free of charge, even shipping


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Anytime, I might have an HDD for you then.  I'll see what I can do.  Of Course if it comes from me, it's free of charge, even shipping



you are being a great help. Thanks bro


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> you are being a great help. Thanks bro



That's just me, what can I say.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 15, 2009)

you had better luck than me


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 15, 2009)

well CP i have 4gigs Gskill DDR2 PC 6400  ram for sale that id let go for cheaper then my current asking price for a dedicated cruncher or folder as its BNIB with UN broken seals


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2009)

I'll put up your offer on the list when I get home dude


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 17, 2009)

alright cool im trying to earn back some money for my vacation which is getting less and less likely so come on ppl  buy my ram to help fund my getaway


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 21, 2009)

CP i don't need a 600w or higher PSU anymore my step mom is going to give me the money to buy the Seasonic S12D 850 or any other PSU i want for $140 or less 
So that can be taken off 

but i still need the 400+w,HDD and the AM2 board. 

if my post confused you just PM me and i will clear it up for you


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 21, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> CP i don't need a 600w or higher PSU anymore my step mom is going to give me the money to buy the Seasonic S12D 850 or any other PSU i want for $140 or less
> So that can be taken off
> 
> but i still need the 400+w,HDD and the AM2 board.
> ...



did the relatives trick again? works good,eh?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 21, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> did the relatives trick again? works good,eh?



i told my dad and he told her so i'm getting a prepaid visa card for xmas ontop of the other stuff i am getting(idk what else i am getting)


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 21, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i told my dad and he told her so i'm getting a prepaid visa card for xmas ontop of the other stuff i am getting(idk what else i am getting)



nah, i wont get so much. but i got a 200euro Florida-Q9550 "pre-christmas", and i will receive a 23" LG Flatron on Christmas. i will buy me a 240 after christmas, and a tuned P90 S-AEG is already ordered (for you Americans these are Toys, but here in Germany, its in the upper shelf of weaponry, for normal civillians)
i will have a huntdown on some of my buddies on new years eve 

nah, its alright this will be enough fun. if i receive exactly these items, i will be lucky


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 21, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> CP i don't need a 600w or higher PSU anymore my step mom is going to give me the money to buy the Seasonic S12D 850 or any other PSU i want for $140 or less
> So that can be taken off
> 
> but i still need the 400+w,HDD and the AM2 board.
> ...



Gotcha, will update now,


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 21, 2009)

well depends on how long you want to wait ill have a full rig and another mobo eventually that i wont need (m2n32sli deluxe wifi ) and an M3A something or other


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 21, 2009)

CP, i have a Request!
i need any lga775 board, that can oc decently, and will support a 45nm e5200
i have a complete set of hardware. and an amd board. doh!
the request for the amd proc is still open and unanswered... if i get it, i may be able to add two crunchers for the new year


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 21, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well depends on how long you want to wait ill have a full rig and another mobo eventually that i wont need (m2n32sli deluxe wifi ) and an M3A something or other



i can wait about a week or so but i want to get it running as soon after xmas as i can


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 21, 2009)

well i dont know if i can get it that quick theres been some complications of a medical nature for my buddy so getting the items is a bit hard but overall i know its coming just not 100% when if you dont hear from me in a week its probably gonna be awhile so if u find something take it otherwise ill send you a pm when i get the boards in


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 21, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well i dont know if i can get it that quick theres been some complications of a medical nature for my buddy so getting the items is a bit hard but overall i know its coming just not 100% when if you dont hear from me in a week its probably gonna be awhile so if u find something take it otherwise ill send you a pm when i get the boards in



so how much would you want?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 21, 2009)

depends on the board

the one in the completely built quadcore gtx280 rig is an M2N 32 SLI deluxe wifi and dosent support anything higher then a 9950 quad sadly 

the M3N is an AM3 board with DDR2 but no idea what variation there of i only had 10mins to figure out details since hes still in rough shape but considering the circumstances id say 35% off retail maybe more depending on what does or doesnt come with the board 

but yea ill cut you a deal regardless since you are a folder / cruncher when the parts come in if they arrive in time and u still need them.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 21, 2009)

i just need a board to run a x2 4200+ and overclock it to 3.1ghz


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 21, 2009)

well those are the only boards i have since i sent CP my asrock and he sent in on to someone else who needed it  but yea

if i remember right CP was sending YOU my asrock board lol  i forgot all about it


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 21, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well those are the only boards i have since i sent CP my asrock and he sent in on to someone else who needed it  but yea
> 
> if i remember right CP was sending YOU my asrock board lol  i forgot all about it



he is sending me the Asrock that is going to be running my X2 240 

its like this 
Asrock>X2 240
Gigabyte>X2 5000+BE
whatever board i get>X2 4200+

one of those boards would fit the bill IF the price is something i can swing.. Not having much money after having my main rig shit its self  just want to try and get some cheap parts together to get the last cruncher running


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 21, 2009)

well good as long as the board sees some use i dont mind that asrock should clock that x2 240 to 4ghz  it took my 940be that high before things fell apart but yea i would think 3.6ghz + can be done with ease on the asrock board 

ill keep you posted like i said things arent going as planed the money i made from all the parts coming was suppose to get me a new monitor etc for xmass but it didnt go as planned ill keep

the M3N boards are AM3 ready and id let that go for $75 ish as all of them from asus go for $110+  on newegg

the M2N 32 sli deluxe is an old school AM2 sli board with only first gen phenom support and its in a fully loaded rig but yea if i get the parts in quick enough id let the M3N board go and if u need ram and my gksill hasnt sold i can do a combo but it all depends on how things play out. just shoot me a pm sunday or monday after xmass and ill get back at you with what i find out

i might maybe possible depending on my own finacial situation offer it up as a pay for shipping and its yours but again theres alot of variables in play at the moment


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 21, 2009)

If my old Nforce 430 gigabyte board can run 3.6ghz i'm sure the Asrock can do it...I am looking at a cheap board on the egg as i am going to be ordering from there.how much would the M2N be? I know i can't swing $75

btw i understand it isn't a sure thing


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 21, 2009)

well the M2N while old is sli x16 x16 with wifi so while older id say same price because it took the 9950 to 3.4ghz stable 24/7  when we had an ultra chilltec strapped to it but as i said if u can find a board take it if i can ill help you out think of me as a back up plan i suppose if i can ill give it away for shipping like i said just if i keep giving stuff away ill never get an AM3 board and DDR3 with a 965  

and now that im looking back i miss my college days when we were pushing cpus hard as hell i even cooked an msi board catching it on fire lol good times good times


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 21, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> CP, i have a Request!
> i need any lga775 board, that can oc decently, and will support a 45nm e5200
> i have a complete set of hardware. and an amd board. doh!
> the request for the amd proc is still open and unanswered... if i get it, i may be able to add two crunchers for the new year



So you need the 775 board and what else?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> So you need the 775 board and what else?



any am2, am2+ or am3 proc, that i can get for cheap, or for free
i have an unused 790GX board, and an unused e5200 here
i also could have use for a 400-500 watt psu...can be generic, nothing fancy needed, as long its quiet, and stable


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 21, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> any am2, am2+ or am3 proc, that i can get for cheap, or for free
> i have an unused 790GX board, and an unused e5200 here
> i also could have use for a 400-500 watt psu...can be generic, nothing fancy needed, as long its quiet, and stable



Added


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Added



Velvet Wafer - i need some am2/am2+/am3 proc, 400-500 watt psu

sry, CP, i cant see the 775 request... got it lost in Transmission? or do i just have nice tomato slices on my eyes?

thats humorous,Captain!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 21, 2009)

@ velvet the P90 S-AEG really is a toy to americans. When i lived in TN one of my friends that live out in the middle of no where had one we used to go out to the woods and have fun trying to hit birds and random stuff  it sure was fun. I'm sure you will enjoy it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 21, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Velvet Wafer - i need some am2/am2+/am3 proc, 400-500 watt psu
> 
> sry, CP, i cant see the 775 request... got it lost in Transmission? or do i just have nice tomato slices on my eyes?
> 
> thats humorous,Captain!



Fixed.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 21, 2009)

@stanhemi

If you're still looking for a motherboard, Xazax is selling a GB P45 UD3P.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 21, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> @ velvet the P90 S-AEG really is a toy to americans. When i lived in TN one of my friends that live out in the middle of no where had one we used to go out to the woods and have fun trying to hit birds and random stuff  it sure was fun. I'm sure you will enjoy it



we dont even have fullauto... i will have to perform an "illegal" (in Germany) mod on the gearbox, to make it "fully" functional
but, Pos,Birds and random stuff would me make want to sleep
Im mostly interested in direct encounters, with some buddys, that are preferabily also armed
i always want to mess myself with others (surely,without hurting each other more, than a few red and blue spots)

i had a bunch of crap softairs, and now, i finally wanted something with a little quality, that you can hide under a jacket. also, i love stargate, so it was a must either

EDIT: Composite Longbows, and Crossbows are completly legal. when you turn 18. i feel like in the middle age


----------



## hat (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey

I'm on the lookout for some DDR. Doesn't matter what the speed is. Looking for a 2x256 or 2x512 set.

thanks


----------



## theonedub (Dec 22, 2009)

hat said:


> Hey
> 
> I'm on the lookout for some DDR. Doesn't matter what the speed is. Looking for a 2x256 or 2x512 set.
> 
> thanks



I have a single stick of 256 around here somewhere- I will look. I think I might be taking my little brothers old comp after I give him this E2200. May part it out here first for Crunchers (S754 3000+XP from a prebuilt HP).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 22, 2009)

I think I also have a 256 here too.  Would you mix and match hat?


----------



## theonedub (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks to Greasemonkey for a VGA cable, Stinger for a great wireless keyboard mouse combo, and bog for a 2400HD I was able to get my E2200 back up. It had been sitting here idle, but now its back crunching for at least the next 48hours  

Hat, I found the 256MB stick, so if you want to mix and match I can probably ship it out by Wed, although with Xmas, it probably wouldn't make it to you any earlier than if I mailed it on Monday -_-


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 22, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Thanks to Greasemonkey for a VGA cable, Stinger for a great wireless keyboard mouse combo, and bog for a 2400HD I was able to get my E2200 back up. It had been sitting here idle, but now its back crunching for at least the next 48hours
> 
> Hat, I found the 256MB stick, so if you want to mix and match I can probably ship it out by Wed, although with Xmas, it probably wouldn't make it to you any earlier than if I mailed it on Monday -_-



I found mine too.

256MB of DDR 2100


----------



## King Wookie (Dec 22, 2009)

hat said:


> Hey
> 
> I'm on the lookout for some DDR. Doesn't matter what the speed is. Looking for a 2x256 or 2x512 set.
> 
> thanks



Don't know if this helps, but Mikek75 has some sticks of Crucial Ballistix DDR500 for sale.


----------



## hat (Dec 22, 2009)

Nah... I live in the U.S... it would cost me a lot less to buy a 2GB kit for myself brand new since I would have to satisfy a stronger economy and overseas shipping.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 22, 2009)

I have 2X256 and 1X512 DDR-400 if you want them. They're on my F/S thread, see my sig.


----------



## hat (Dec 22, 2009)

Why didn't I see the posts before wookie's?

I don't really mind mixmatching as long as they're the same speed.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 22, 2009)

hat said:


> Why didn't I see the posts before wookie's?
> 
> I don't really mind mixmatching as long as they're the same speed.



your best bet would be with bog.  I don't know what speed is hats stick.


----------



## hat (Dec 23, 2009)

You can take me off the list. I was with my uncle today and he had a spare 2x256 set he didn't mind giving me.


----------



## Flak (Dec 23, 2009)

I need 2x256mb 144pin sodimm (laptop memory)....  not necessarily for a crunching rig....  but it is for my firewall which allows me to upload my work and download more work, so I guess in the end it is part of the circle of life.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 25, 2009)

all i need now is any speed DDR2 512mb atleast and any HDD ide/sata 
This would be to get the P4 661 back crunching again


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> all i need now is any speed DDR2 512mb atleast and any HDD ide/sata
> This would be to get the P4 661 back crunching again



I got you Tim, with the RAM that is


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I got you Tim, with the RAM that is



I need 2 sticks of ram  you got me with 1 of them   i wish that 1gb stick you sent already would have worked  Does the live WCG CD have to have a HDD to run? If not i may see if i can run it on a flashdrive and go that way


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I need 2 sticks of ram  you got me with 1 of them   i wish that 1gb stick you sent already would have worked  Does the live WCG CD have to have a HDD to run? If not i may see if i can run it on a flashdrive and go that way



Woops, I'll put you back up there for another 512 MB stick


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Woops, I'll put you back up there for another 512 MB stick



thanks  do you think the ~500ppd the P4 puts out is worth setting it up again? I only need 2 things (ram+HDD) to get it running again... Also it looks like the live CD can be ran on a flash drive. I am going to mess around with that maybe i won't even need a HDD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks  do you think the ~500ppd the P4 puts out is worth setting it up again? I only need 2 things (ram+HDD) to get it running again... Also it looks like the live CD can be ran on a flash drive. I am going to mess around with that maybe i won't even need a HDD



Anything is worth it bro 

not sure about the CD bro


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 25, 2009)

I have 4x1GB Crucial Ballistix 1066's available as of this weekend. $10 shipped per stick for crunchers needing 1GB sticks to get a crunching running.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 25, 2009)

WCG live CD? now im interested! i need information. can you supply me with that, captain?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 25, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I have 4x1GB Crucial Ballistix 1066's available as of this weekend. $10 shipped per stick for crunchers needing 1GB sticks to get a crunching running.



let me see if there is anymore offers first but that doesn't sound bad at all


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> let me see if there is anymore offers first but that doesn't sound bad at all



I'd give them away, but shipping has been killing me lately...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> let me see if there is anymore offers first but that doesn't sound bad at all





Paulieg said:


> I'd give them away, but shipping has been killing me lately...



Tim, is a 1GB stick good enough?  If so, I'll give Paul the $10 and get a Tracer   It's what you're supposed to be running anyways


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Tim, is a 1GB stick good enough?  If so, I'll give Paul the $10 and get a Tracer   It's what you're supposed to be running anyways



1gb is fine.  thanks for the help bro.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> 1gb is fine.  thanks for the help bro.



You got it.

Paul, send me your PP once again, I PM a lot so I clean out my Inbox often.  I'll get the dinero over ASAP!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 25, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> WCG live CD? now im interested! i need information. can you supply me with that, captain?



here is some info on it
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=107747 
I know i'm not the captain but there is all i know about it. going to DL it and give it a try


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 25, 2009)

thank you pos!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 25, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> thank you pos!



your welcome DL'ing right now


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> your welcome DL'ing right now



i may need it in case of real emergency...im NOT familiar with Linux, only saw its desktop like three times


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 25, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i may need it in case of real emergency...im NOT familiar with Linux, only saw its desktop like three times



I have played around with linux a few times myself but still not familiar with it all that much. if i can get it to work on a flash drive that would be great they are alot cheaper then HDD. You can pickup a 4gb flash drive for $7 most of the times if your lucky.also they don't make any noise and take less power. The only disadvantage is they don't last as long as a hdd and alittle slower(doesn't matter when your running a dedicated cruncher)


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I have played around with linux a few times myself but still not familiar with it all that much. if i can get it to work on a flash drive that would be great they are alot cheaper then HDD. You can pickup a 4gb flash drive for $7 most of the times if your lucky.also they don't make any noise and take less power. The only disadvantage is they don't last as long as a hdd and alittle slower(doesn't matter when your running a dedicated cruncher)



youre right, the cost factor is truly an advantage...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 25, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> youre right, the cost factor is truly an advantage...



one thing i forgot they don't take up any extra space like HDDs do. 
I started thinking laptop drives would also be great for crunchers because they are small,cool,low power draw, and don't make much noise. they are bigger and last longer then flash drives but also cost alot more everything has its trade-offs


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> one thing i forgot they don't take up any extra space like HDDs do.
> I started thinking laptop drives would also be great for crunchers because they are small,cool,low power draw, and don't make much noise. they are bigger and last longer then flash drives but also cost alot more everything has its trade-offs



pendrives are already realtively cheap,and not too slow, regarding old hdd´ss, that should be fine


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 25, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> pendrives are already realtively cheap,and not too slow, regarding old hdd´ss, that should be fine



I will report back tomorrow sometime on my findings of the live CD. I am going to bed. 
@CP
If all works well i won't need the HDD i will let you know CP so you can update the list if needed


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I will report back tomorrow sometime on my findings of the live CD. I am going to bed.
> @CP
> If all works well i won't need the HDD i will let you know CP so you can update the list if needed



You got it bro, just let me know man.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 25, 2009)

If you still need it POS I can send you a 40GB IDE HDD.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 25, 2009)

bogmali said:


> If you still need it POS I can send you a 40GB IDE HDD.



I am trying to get the live cd to work how its supposed to as we speak so i will let you know soon


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 25, 2009)

aaaw man^^ why is shipping so expensive? if i was american, i would have got my other crunchers to run, long ago... the e5200 and the 790gx board scream in pain
aaw more output!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 25, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> aaaw man^^ why is shipping so expensive? if i was american, i would have got my other crunchers to run, long ago... the e5200 and the 790gx board scream in pain
> aaw more output!



The X2 4200 and p4 661 scream in pain ATM but that will be solved very soon. 
It seems you don't get many good deals/offers over there 
have you considered trading the E5200 for a CPU for the 790gx? or trade the 790gx for a board that will run the E5200?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> The X2 4200 and p4 661 scream in pain ATM but that will be solved very soon.
> It seems you don't get many good deals/offers over there
> have you considered trading the E5200 for a CPU for the 790gx? or trade the 790gx for a board that will run the E5200?



trading will cost the the shipping x2.... i preferabily will buy something... but i dont found an offer till now

sometimes a UK members has something to sell, but thats only sometimes


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 25, 2009)

I got the live CD to work on the flash drive so i don't need a HDD anymore  looks like monday i am going to buy some more 4gb flash drives


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I got the live CD to work on the flash drive so i don't need a HDD anymore  looks like monday i am going to buy some more 4gb flash drives



list updated.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 25, 2009)

wow i don't need anything after i get the PSUs(coming from newegg) and the ram  I didn't even notice it you guys rock


----------



## theonedub (Dec 25, 2009)

My E2200 has found its new home with my brother. I will be tearing down his 3000 XP and putting the parts here for crunchers at very little cost, if any, and shipping depending on the item. This thread is awesome.  Enjoy the holiday guys!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 25, 2009)

theonedub said:


> My E2200 has found its new home with my brother. I will be tearing down his 3000 XP and putting the parts here for crunchers at very little cost, if any, and shipping depending on the item. This thread is awesome.  Enjoy the holiday guys!



if your willing to send me the board and heatsink for just shipping i will take it. If you want more then shipping then give it to someone else


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 25, 2009)

please put me back on the list for a HDD.. the live cd thing isn't working out


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> please put me back on the list for a HDD.. the live cd thing isn't working out



Done.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 26, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> please put me back on the list for a HDD.. the live cd thing isn't working out




Will ship it to you on Monday


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 26, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Will ship it to you on Monday



thanks  want anything for it?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 26, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks  want anything for it?



I don't think he can say that in public


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I don't think he can say that in public


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 26, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


>



imagine what you would have to do, for a complete i7 setup, with complete watercooling, and quadfire/SLI


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 26, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> imagine what you would have to do, for a complete i7 setup, with complete watercooling, and quadfire/SLI



I may consider doing that


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 26, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I may consider doing that



then your title should be changed in "Severe Hardware Addict"


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 26, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> then your title should be changed in "Severe Hardware Addict"



maybe it should be but i don't think i am that far gone yet  when i start just sitting there like this  yelling "give me more hardware!" then you know i am too far gone for hope.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 26, 2009)

These last few posts were just too funny


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 26, 2009)

anyone want to trade a Phenom I X3 or X4 for a lapped X2 5000+Black edition or X2 4200+ 65nm G2 both will do 3ghz 24/7 stable on a slight voltage bump YMMV


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 26, 2009)

trying to figure a way to change $200 bestbuy gift card into cash after which depending on prices i might go 965 am3 ddr3 and sell my 940be 8gigs ddr2 790 gx setup but not sure yet il keep you guys posted


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 26, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> trying to figure a way to change $200 bestbuy gift card into cash after which depending on prices i might go 965 am3 ddr3 and sell my 940be 8gigs ddr2 790 gx setup but not sure yet il keep you guys posted



once i bought something from best buy that was alittle more then i had on the card then took it back 2days later and got a cash refund.maybe you could get lucky like that?


----------



## theonedub (Dec 26, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> trying to figure a way to change $200 bestbuy gift card into cash after which depending on prices i might go 965 am3 ddr3 and sell my 940be 8gigs ddr2 790 gx setup but not sure yet il keep you guys posted



Could always try selling it here, or seeing if anyone is buying from BB and wants to use your card in exchange for cash. Someone from TPU should be able to help.  

I believe in some states, like CA, retailers have to cash out gift cards when asked to. They do not like doing it and will hesitate but I believe they will do it. Its been some time since I worked in retail


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 26, 2009)

ill see i got a few friends that want a couple PS3 games and maybe a cheap monitor so im hoping to use the card that way and get cash from them so ill have to wait and see but with the $200 gift card turned to cash ill $700 for the samsung T 260 hd = $330 or $300 on tiger but i prefer newegg so $370 i might grab just a 965 or buy a ps3 etc dont know what ill do yet havent decided on where to go besides getting a new monitor that offers cable + dvi at that size with 1920x1200 .  or i might go full AM3 rebuild theres alot of things i can do so i havent decided 100% yet if i had my 940BE lined up for sale for sure with 790gx and ram as a combo (around $280 shipped) id go full rebuild with the new monitor. just so many choices and they all hinge on getting that card cashed


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 26, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> ill see i got a few friends that want a couple PS3 games and maybe a cheap monitor so im hoping to use the card that way and get cash from them so ill have to wait and see but with the $200 gift card turned to cash ill $700 for the samsung T 260 hd = $330 or $300 on tiger but i prefer newegg so $370 i might grab just a 965 or buy a ps3 etc dont know what ill do yet havent decided on where to go besides getting a new monitor that offers cable + dvi at that size with 1920x1200 .  or i might go full AM3 rebuild theres alot of things i can do so i havent decided 100% yet if i had my 940BE lined up for sale for sure with 790gx and ram as a combo (around $280 shipped) id go full rebuild with the new monitor. just so many choices and they all hinge on getting that card cashed



buy the monitor reaper. your card will be much more useful with a 24" screen


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 26, 2009)

i think u mean card(s) lol XD and yea the t260 caught my eye and i cant let it go


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 26, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> i think u mean card(s) lol XD and yea the t260 caught my eye and i cant let it go



ah k overread "crossfire".... then its a must. i hope you can finance the screen,it can power


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 26, 2009)

well ive got the money for the screen its just the bestbuy card will cover 2/3s the price  thats $100 out of my pocket for 1920x1200 in a 25.5inch screen that has cable coaxial  dvi hdmi vga etc etc etc so it fits my needs perfectly pair it with my acer 20inch for dual monitor setup and ill be very happy just im a man who likes to save a buck where a buck can be saved. so yea getting the cash for the gift card would result in a very nice upgrade XD

seems with tiger and there facebook promo i can get the t260 for a bit cheaper to $309 shipped


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 26, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well ive got the money for the screen its just the bestbuy card will cover 2/3s the price  thats $100 out of my pocket for 1920x1200 in a 25.5inch screen that has cable coaxial  dvi hdmi vga etc etc etc so it fits my needs perfectly pair it with my acer 20inch for dual monitor setup and ill be very happy just im a man who likes to save a buck where a buck can be saved. so yea getting the cash for the gift card would result in a very nice upgrade XD
> 
> seems with tiger and there facebook promo i can get the t260 for a bit cheaper to $309 shipped



i changed to 23", on Christmas. i used 15" for 4 years, then 17" for 6 years... and now: DANG.
this is a really nice Flatscreen! i can not even spot a dead pixel


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 26, 2009)

yea the 260hd isnt as good as a real samsung pc monitor but  im on an acer al2016w which is old VGA and has backlighting issues when it comes to dark colors and blacks near the top so i wanted a multi purpose setup that had HDCP on hdmi and dvi  only one that has it is samsung haha

so yea all hinges on that gift card if i can get 180 out of the 200 thats on it ill go for it haha


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 26, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea the 260hd isnt as good as a real samsung pc monitor but  im on an acer al2016w which is old VGA and has backlighting issues when it comes to dark colors and blacks near the top so i wanted a multi purpose setup that had HDCP on hdmi and dvi  only one that has it is samsung haha
> 
> so yea all hinges on that gift card if i can get 180 out of the 200 thats on it ill go for it haha



youre not right, crazy
i got an LG Flatron, enabling me HDCP on DVI,VGA and HDMI (everything has its own out). now, what now?

i just dont know how big this series gets, inchwise 

EDIT: my old Samsung LCD has burn in issues. mozilla firefox´s taskbar has burned itself, very subtle in the upper part of it... dont ask me, how i did that, but i believe i overheated the screen


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 26, 2009)

well i mean it has hdcp on HDMI and DVI but also has COAXIAL for cable tv  with a 1920x1200 res at 25.5inch no other monitor in its price range equals it for what i want in connectivity with resolution and at proper size

it means i dont need a tv tuner or any of that i can just switch between pc and tv on the fly which is key for me as my tv is 1 foot to my left  i like to what i call  lazytasking watching tv while surfing the net aimlessly


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 26, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well i mean it has hdcp on HDMI and DVI but also has COAXIAL for cable tv  with a 1920x1200 res at 25.5inch no other monitor in its price range equals it for what i want in connectivity with resolution and at proper size
> 
> it means i dont need a tv tuner or any of that i can just switch between pc and tv on the fly which is key for me as my tv is 1 foot to my left  i like to what i call  lazytasking watching tv while surfing the net aimlessly



i got a really big non-lcd TV. but i dont watch it, its wasted time.
i dont even got enough time on the rigs, not even when im 24hours in front of it
i get mad at having nothing to do


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 26, 2009)

i watch alot of tv while i game / surf /do 3d work etc  so being able to switch 1 monitor on the fly and still have a 2ndary monitor thats on is a nice idea


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 26, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> i watch alot of tv while i game / surf /do 3d work etc  so being able to switch 1 monitor on the fly and still have a 2ndary monitor thats on is a nice idea



i cant concentrate too well on tv when gaming but sounds like the perfect solution for you!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2009)

how do you guys feel about a X2 5000+ 45nm based on the Phenom II? I am considering grabbing one in a few days to replace the X2 5kBE 65nm that i sold.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> how do you guys feel about a X2 5000+ 45nm based on the Phenom II? I am considering grabbing one in a few days to replace the X2 5kBE 65nm that i sold.



shouldn't be a bad replacement, if not mistaken, its more efficient and overclocks better I would say.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> shouldn't be a bad replacement, if not mistaken, its more efficient and overclocks better I would say.



thats what i was thinking. if it unlocks to a quad that would be a hell of a replacement.if not hopefully i can get it to 3.6ghz that would be amazing 3 duals@3.6ghz would do wonders for my PPD compared to what i had before...

if all goes as planed 
X2 240@3.6ghz
X2 5000+ 45nm@3.6ghz(possibly unlock as a quad at lower speed)
E7200@3.6ghz(got it stable at that clock completely now vdroop was killing it)
X2 4200+@3.1ghz
E1500@2.8ghz 
P4HT@3.9ghz 
hows that for a little farm?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thats what i was thinking. if it unlocks to a quad that would be a hell of a replacement.if not hopefully i can get it to 3.6ghz that would be amazing 3 duals@3.6ghz would do wonders for my PPD compared to what i had before...



were you able to get the 7200 stable at 3.6 GHz?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> were you able to get the 7200 stable at 3.6 GHz?



yes i was. I bumped the vcore up a notch its still same Vcore in windows as before its just under load the Vdroop was causing problems


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> yes i was. I bumped the vcore up a notch its still same Vcore in windows as before its just under load the Vdroop was causing problems



So what vcore is it at now for 3.6 GHz?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> So what vcore is it at now for 3.6 GHz?



1.37v IIRC


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> 1.37v IIRC



not bad


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> not bad



thats due to POS ability to clock real good
but the proc is shit (or the board is just a whore) , my e5200, which is truly the crappiest of its kind, did even 3.3 on 1.35.
its good fur crunching, but i would consider every C2D "bin-worth" which cant reach 3.5 with 1.3... 

luckily the 240 kicks its nuts, and behaves far better. i really need a few of those... maybe i should buy me three, bin one, and sell the other 2 again

good luck on the 5000+ 45nm! a quad would slowly take you in my direction


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 27, 2009)

i got my $200 haha finally also looks like my 4gigs of ram is pending so the T260HD will be mine for $50 spent off the egg ill be ordering it on monday  now i pray it has no dead pixels

the customer i build the machine for decided he needed a monitor and extra junk so went to bestbuy used my card price came to $197 and i got $200 in cash he also bought me some Burger King as payment for the work all in all a damn good night


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 27, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> i got my $200 haha finally also looks like my 4gigs of ram is pending so the T260HD will be mine for $50 spent off the egg ill be ordering it on monday  now i pray it has no dead pixels
> 
> the customer i build the machine for decided he needed a monitor and extra junk so went to bestbuy used my card price came to $197 and i got $200 in cash he also bought me some Burger King as payment for the work all in all a damn good night



"customer"... sounds like you made a rig ready, for one of your buddies,eh?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 27, 2009)

not so much a buddy  went to school with him and so far hes bought 2 rigs this year and has connection to help me make more money so considering we drove to bestbuy in a snow storm and he bought almost exactly $200 in stuff helped me out and i got a free meal its just a win win all around

he got 25ft ethernet cord  wireless adaptors and a 20inch 1600x900 monitor ($99)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> thats due to POS ability to clock real good
> but the proc is shit (or the board is just a whore) , my e5200, which is truly the crappiest of its kind, did even 3.3 on 1.35.
> its good fur crunching, but i would consider every C2D "bin-worth" which cant reach 3.5 with 1.3...
> 
> ...



thanks for the complement. my points yesterday was alittle over 4k  so if it unlocks to a quad and i get the X2 4200@3.1ghz and the P4 661 running that would bring me to ~5kPPD i would think

EDIT:If i had a 25ft Ethernet cord i would have my rigs in my big closet, noise and heat would no longer be a problem


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 27, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> not so much a buddy  went to school with him and so far hes bought 2 rigs this year and has connection to help me make more money so considering we drove to bestbuy in a snow storm and he bought almost exactly $200 in stuff helped me out and i got a free meal its just a win win all around
> 
> he got 25ft ethernet cord  wireless adaptors and a 20inch 1600x900 monitor ($99)



a school colleague,alright, sadly i know no one capable of buying his/herself a rig
or otherwise, this would be perfect, to make a little money,as you said

im at about 4k-6k atm ;-)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> im at about 4k-6k atm ;-)



if my points steady out around 4k with what i am running right now by the time i upgrade and add the rigs it should be like old times between us


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> if my points steady out around 4k with what i am running right now by the time i upgrade and add the rigs it should be like old times between us



not so fast, if i can get my old e5200 and my biostar 790gx to run,soon


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> not so fast, if i can get my old e5200 and my biostar 790gx to run,soon



ok thats fair. If that happens i'm going to have to try and get a quad to replace the E1500 and get the Phenom 9500 X4 running again. that should do it then..hell I think i am going to try to get the phenom running atleast part time again this weekend


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> ok thats fair. If that happens i'm going to have to try and get a quad to replace the E1500 and get the Phenom 9500 X4 running again. that should do it then..hell I think i am going to try to get the phenom running atleast part time again this weekend



what was the problem with it? consistent crashes at about 24-48 hours runtime?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> what was the problem with it? consistent crashes at about 24-48 hours runtime?



random BSOD and OS corruption errors on about 25% of the WUs. The cheap 300w PSU is out of it and is now running a 380w Antec Earthwatts. The ram passed memtest and the OS has a clean install. I think i am going to give it a go this weekend and see what happens.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> random BSOD and OS corruption errors on about 25% of the WUs. The cheap 300w PSU is out of it and is now running a 380w Antec Earthwatts. The ram passed memtest and the OS has a clean install. I think i am going to give it a go this weekend and see what happens.



my 500w barely manages the q9550 and the 8800gts. it wont get hot, but getting warm in a benchcase, should route one, to extreme stress, the PSU has to take. and the q9550 is heavily underclocked, and pulls lower watts than the PH1

PSU problem, one would believe instantly. try to install XP two times,so you have an xp dual boot, so you can always reuse working files from it, to copy/paste fix your other xp. this should speed things up, even with constant os corruptions


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> my 500w barely manages the q9550 and the 8800gts. it wont get hot, but getting warm in a benchcase, should route one, so extreme stress, the PSU has to take. and the q9550 is heavily underclocked, and pulls lower watts than the PH1
> 
> PSU problem, one would believe instantly. try to install XP two times,so you have an xp dual boot, so you can always reuse working files from it, to copy/paste fix your other xp. this should speed things up, even with constant os corruptions



it is running onboard video so its not pulling alot of power. it hasn't had any problems for about a month now just for light use so crunching will be the real test


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> it is running onboard video so its not pulling alot of power. it hasn't had any problems for about a month now just for light use so crunching will be the real test



you dont know, how much it pulls from 5v and 3.3v ;-).... i bet that kills the PSU. how are your everest values during 100% load?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

Tim,

back up on the list for RAM.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> you dont know, how much it pulls from 5v and 3.3v ;-).... i bet that kills the PSU. how are your everest values during 100% load?



never looked  If a 300w cheap PSU ran if for alittle over a year i'm sure a solid 380w will run it. BTW Its a Gateway (i hate gateway)


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> never looked  If a 300w cheap PSU ran if for alittle over a year i'm sure a solid 380w will run it. BTW Its a Gateway (i hate gateway)



lets hope that, a quad not running, is a real pain in the ass


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> lets hope that, a quad not running, is a real pain in the ass



it is a pain in the ass they put out good points even for part time folding


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> it is a pain in the ass they put out good points even for part time folding



your saving another dual core rig, when using the quad. surely, this will have its effects.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> your saving another dual core rig, when using the quad. surely, this will have its effects.



that post confused me bro


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> that post confused me bro



two dualcore rigs= 1 quadcore rig

it was meant very simple,nothing special about that


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> two dualcore rigs= 1 quadcore rig
> 
> it was meant very simple,nothing special about that



Oh i understand now. So if add a quad it would be like adding 2 duals and if i upgrade my dual to a quad it would be like adding another dual


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Oh i understand now. So if add a quad it would be like adding 2 duals and if i upgrade my dual to a quad it would be like adding another dual



exactly, thats what i meant... sorry for my bad english


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> exactly, thats what i meant... sorry for my bad english



i think its mostly because i am multitasking and buzzed on pain pills again. they are at there "peak" so i am


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i think its mostly because i am multitasking and buzzed on pain pills again. they are at there "peak" so i am



what pills do you receive? (did i asked that once?)
ah no problem, i will smoke something of this now:











Purple Blue, a real exotic. tastes a little like lavender and smells really badly like a cross of ganja and lavender, when beeing crushed


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2009)

@velvet I am on oxys  that stuff looks kinda good


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 27, 2009)

Oxycodone is very strong. an 80mg tab (the biggest) will probably kill a person without tolerance

how often do you have to take that, and how much do the doctors prescribe you?

Stuff is really nice. should be smuggled directly from the Dutch ;-)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Oxycodone is very strong. an 80mg tab (the biggest) will probably kill a person without tolerance
> 
> how often do you have to take that, and how much do the doctors prescribe you?
> 
> Stuff is really nice. should be smuggled directly from the Dutch ;-)



I have a fairly high tolerance to anything like that.Dr gave me 40mg tabs. take 1 every 6-8hrs according to the dr. alot of time i take 1 1/2 every 5hrs


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I have a fairly high tolerance to anything like that.Dr gave me 40mg tabs. take 1 every 6-8hrs according to the dr. alot of time i take 1 1/2 every 5hrs



you know that this probably will let to (or is already) an opioide addiction?

in Germany, you wont get more than Tramadol, if youre not missing big parts of your body,or have Cancer

ibuprofene 400 is the usual med, the doctor "prescribes".
we Germans are forced to have pain, thats no joke. even Danmark has 30% more Morphine presribtions, than Germany


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> you know that this probably will let to (or is already) an opioide addiction?
> 
> in Germany, you wont get more than Tramadol, if youre not missing big parts of your body,or have Cancer
> 
> ...



about a year ago i was popping oxys, morphine, viks and anything else i could get my hands on every day about even 2hrs that went on for 9months then i was like i have to stop this. now i haven't done anything like that till now..


----------



## theonedub (Dec 27, 2009)

... Well lets get this back on topic. Is there any cruncher need of DDR ram? I think the XP im getting has either 1 512MB PC3200 DIMM in it or 2 512MB DIMMS. I would like to see more crunchers get involved in this thread!!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> about a year ago i was popping oxys, morphine, viks and anything else i could get my hands on every day about even 2hrs that went on for 9months then i was like i have to stop this. now i haven't done anything like that till now..



i had a small bag of lorazepame,bromazepame,codeine and xanax, 2 years ago..
i literally ate it away in 2 weeks, and even tried to step in a pullover, like you enter a jeans, because i thought, my pullover is a trouser. my Mother even stood in Front of me, watching me, as i completly crippled away,mentally

how were the first week, after stopping? i bet you sweated litres, of cold stinking sweat

EDIT: sry Dub  
i got carried away


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i had a small bag of lorazepame,bromazepame,codeine and xanax, 2 years ago..
> i literally ate it away in 2 weeks, and even tried to step in a pullover, like you enter a jeans, because i thought, my pullover is a trouser. my Mother even stood in Front of me, watching me, as i completly crippled away,mentally
> 
> how were the first week, after stopping? i bet you sweated litres, of cold stinking sweat
> ...



1st week was hell i couldn't sleep,sweated alot,very tired,headaches,shaky all the time felt like things was crawling on me... but after about the 3rd week i was close to normal...
thats crazy bro. things like that can fuck you up. btw i love some codeine every now and then i love the slight buzz it gives me 
now back on topic sorry about that 

Dub thanks for having stuff to give to crunchers. I have a Socket A sempron 2000+ or 2500+ not sure that clocks to 2.2ghz on a small voltage bump it can even get 2.4ghz with a slightly larger bump in Vcore


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> 1st week was hell i couldn't sleep,sweated alot,very tired,headaches,shaky all the time felt like things was crawling on me... but after about the 3rd week i was close to normal...
> thats crazy bro. things like that can fuck you up. btw i love some codeine every now and then i love the slight buzz it gives me
> now back on topic sorry about that
> 
> Dub thanks for having stuff to give to crunchers. I have a Socket A sempron 2000+ or 2500+ not sure that clocks to 2.2ghz on a small voltage bump it can even get 2.4ghz with a slightly larger bump in Vcore


im glad i dont do them anymore
yes, codeine is always good, but i only see it every few months
sadly, i cant offer anything, that would be worth shipping over the pond
you have it much easier to give/take parts than me


----------



## King Wookie (Dec 27, 2009)

You can take me off the list captain. Thx to Mikek75.
Sad thing is the shipping costs almost double the price of the mb.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> You can take me off the list captain. Thx to Mikek75.
> Sad thing is the shipping costs almost double the price of the mb.



Done, thanks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

Tim,

You are back up also for a PSU like you requested.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Tim,
> 
> You are back up also for a PSU like you requested.



thanks bro 
I knew i was having too good of luck


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2009)

anyone in the US looking for a 5kBE i am selling one for $30 shipped 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1693219#post1693219


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> anyone in the US looking for a 5kBE i am selling one for $30 shipped
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1693219#post1693219



Added to the list just in case, you never know who might want it


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Added to the list just in case, you never know who might want it



thanks  I hope it goes fast. If it doesn't sell by monday i think i am going to keep it(its monday now  i will give it awhile) i am only ~$10 short from buying the X2 5000+ 45nm. I'm sure i can get that off of my dad so maybe no need to sell


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks  I hope it goes fast. If it doesn't sell by monday i think i am going to keep it(its monday now  i will give it awhile) i am only ~$10 short from buying the X2 5000+ 45nm. I'm sure i can get that off of my dad so maybe no need to sell



If you can keep it, then do it.  If it's what you need to upgrade, then sell that s**t!


----------



## hat (Dec 28, 2009)

I would try to keep it. It's not a bad processor... nice to have laying around for backup. Only problem is keeping track of what it is now that you lapped it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2009)

hat said:


> I would try to keep it. It's not a bad processor... nice to have laying around for backup. Only problem is keeping track of what it is now that you lapped it



  It's always good to have a back up.  I vouch for what Hat says.  I retract my previous statement.  keep that sucka!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> If you can keep it, then do it.  If it's what you need to upgrade, then sell that s**t!



I will find out in ~12hrs if need to sell it to upgrade but i don't think i will need to. Getting $10 should be easy because i haven't asked for anything in awhile  but if i keep it i know what will happen... I will end-up buying more stuff to build another rig around it later...


hat said:


> I would try to keep it. It's not a bad processor... nice to have laying around for backup. Only problem is keeping track of what it is now that you lapped it



don't worry i keep it in its plastic case that i wrote "5kBE" on  I had the 4850e and the 5kBE both lapped couldn't tell them apart at all so i wrote "5kbe" on one and "4850e" on the other. but the 4850e is gone and i don't have anymore lapped CPUs(yet)


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 28, 2009)

well ram deal fell through so my rams still up for sale i dont know starting to get a bit down i think ill have to do something drastically awesome to make myself feel better hahaha ill have to think on it i guess


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well ram deal fell through so my rams still up for sale i dont know starting to get a bit down i think ill have to do something drastically awesome to make myself feel better hahaha ill have to think on it i guess



don't hire a hooker! if you do don't beat the shit out of her if she tries to bit your tongue off 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMMxIAn_76g

BTW CP remove the 5kbe from list. I found a visa gift card with $11 on it. so i am no longer short anything no need to sell anymore


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 28, 2009)

nothing like that  if i wanted something like that id need more money and id go to vegas problem solved 

but i dont know im excited for my new monitor but at the same time i feel kinda down so im hoping that changes when it arrives


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> don't hire a hooker! if you do don't beat the shit out of her if she tries to bit your tongue off
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMMxIAn_76g
> 
> BTW CP remove the 5kbe from list. I found a visa gift card with $11 on it. so i am no longer short anything no need to sell anymore



Done.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Done.



thanks. sorry for having you post and then remove it so soon


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks. sorry for having you post and then remove it so soon



Don't worry just waiting a bit to bill you everything at once


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 28, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> don't hire a hooker! if you do don't beat the shit out of her if she tries to bit your tongue off
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMMxIAn_76g
> 
> BTW CP remove the 5kbe from list. I found a visa gift card with $11 on it. so i am no longer short anything no need to sell anymore



really classy... this guy is totally amazing


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Don't worry just waiting a bit to bill you everything at once



i am going to owe you alot  better put the crunchers up for sale now to pay the bill


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i am going to owe you alot  better put the crunchers up for sale now to pay the bill



  alright guys stop posting, I need to go to bed, I keep refreshing and seeing new posts


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 28, 2009)

lol if u want me to stop buy my ram XD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2009)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh    ok, im going now, bye.  "shuts off monitors"


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> alright guys stop posting, I need to go to bed, I keep refreshing and seeing new posts



same problem here. But this is my last post before i get some sleep


----------



## hat (Dec 28, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> same problem here. But this is my last post before i get some sleep



Are you sure?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2009)

hat said:


> Are you sure?



apparently it was


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> apparently it was


yea it was. after i posted that and answered my last PM i pulled myself away from the computer before i fell asleep on the keyboard 


hat said:


> Are you sure?



yes


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2009)

I almost pulled the power cord


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I almost pulled the power cord



 i would do that but the problem with that is i loose my biggest WCG and folding producer if i do


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2009)

Same here, my i7


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Same here, my i7



not the i7!
I think i am going to start using the E1500 so if i do that i don't lose as many PPD as i would if i unplugged my X2 240


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 28, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> yea it was. after i posted that and answered my last PM i pulled myself away from the computer before i fell asleep on the keyboard
> 
> 
> yes



i was awake till 10am.
i am awake till at least 6-7am each day....TPU is too addicting


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i was awake till 10am.
> i am awake till at least 6-7am each day....TPU is too addicting



i would have been but i doubled up on pain pills because of my foot. I was being stupid and jumped down 3 steps and tried to run in the snow  stupid idea


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 28, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i would have been but i doubled up on pain pills because of my foot. I was being stupid and jumped down 3 steps and tried to run in the snow  stupid idea









you need this shoe.... it gives you the possibility, to walk on a broken foot, as if it were normal.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> http://www.jansenmedical.net/images/T/t-1151-867.jpeg
> 
> you need this shoe.... it gives you the possibility, to walk on a broken foot, as if it were normal.



I have seen those around alot. I may have to look into them


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 28, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I have seen those around alot. I may have to look into them



its an "aircast walker"
your Doctor needs to prescribe you one, and these things are reaaaly Expensive.
But they also have a big Use


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> its an "aircast walker"
> your Doctor needs to prescribe you one, and these things are reaaaly Expensive.
> But they also have a big Use



i go back to the DR soon for some more Xrays and more pain pills. I will talk to him about it then


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 28, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i go back to the DR soon for some more Xrays and more pain pills. I will talk to him about it then



sounds like a good plan... why taking pills, if a shoe is everything that would help you really?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2009)

They are special pills velvet


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> They are special pills velvet



i know... but you wouldnt like to take 2 of them,CP.
you and I would die of breathe depression


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2009)

No thanks, I don't do pills . You can keep then all for yourself


----------



## Flak (Dec 28, 2009)

If they're perc or vic try to get a couple more and I'll take them off your hands..........


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2009)

Guys I'm in need of a 120mm fan.   Let me know what you guys got


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> No thanks, I don't do pills . You can keep then all for yourself



theyre not mine


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2009)

Flak said:


> If they're perc or vic try to get a couple more and I'll take them off your hands..........


There oxys. I love percs and vics. I won't give up my pills for anything(kinda can call me a Ex pill junky)


Chicken Patty said:


> No thanks, I don't do pills . You can keep then all for yourself


 thats a good thing bro. 


Velvet Wafer said:


> i know... but you wouldnt like to take 2 of them,CP.
> you and I would die of breathe depression



Thats true. Its bad that i can handle that much at such a young age


----------



## Flak (Dec 28, 2009)

I've only had the privilege (lol) to be on perc once in my life so far.  It was after a car accident (in 2000).  I don't recall much from the month or so I was on perc w/bed rest.  The GF at the time said I'd be out cold for 12hrs about 15mins after taking one.  Yet I would have bet money on the fact that I was up for the whole day, lol.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2009)

Flak said:


> I've only had the privilege (lol) to be on perc once in my life so far.  It was after a car accident (in 2000).  I don't recall much from the month or so I was on perc w/bed rest.  The GF at the time said I'd be out cold for 12hrs about 15mins after taking one.  Yet I would have bet money on the fact that I was up for the whole day, lol.



 i don't remember most of last year that is when i was hitting the pills big time. Now the only reason i am on anything is for the pain and i don't abuse them like that anymore. When my foot is healed i am not touching them again till i need they for pain.I don't want to be on them again i like to know what i am doing 

I found out i had sex with my GF's best friend a few times when i was on them...that didn't go over so good


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 28, 2009)

Along with my Father in law dying of pancreatic cancer (3-6 months to live), I just found out this morning that my childhood best friend's mom died this morning of breast cancer. Ughhh. Another daily reminder of why we crunch.


----------



## erocker (Dec 28, 2009)

Yup cancer is everywhere. Lady friend of mine just had a baby born with Leukemia. Friends father just came down with prostate cancer. I just wish crunching could find ways to prevent it as well. Cancer is teh suxx.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2009)

Paul & Erocker

that's crazy stuff man.   I'll be sticking around for a while


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 28, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Thats true. Its bad that i can handle that much at such a young age



i knew a guy, who was crack addicted with 7... his whole family was teh sux:shadedshu
but you have fairly high tolerance,thats right. better not provoking a severe addiction,eh?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i knew a guy, who was crack addicted with 7... his whole family was teh sux:shadedshu
> but you have fairly high tolerance,thats right. better not provoking a severe addiction,eh?



i'm not even addicted at all. i don't want to be addicted to something and mess-up my life


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 28, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i'm not even addicted at all. i don't want to be addicted to something and mess-up my life



as long as the doctor prescribes it... youre lucky!, other people with chronical pain,are forced into addiction, if they dont want to suffer...

im also lucky, i dont need them, because im relatively healthy atm (besides my poor sleep and much stress)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> as long as the doctor prescribes it... youre lucky!, other people with chronical pain,are forced into addiction, if they dont want to suffer...
> 
> im also lucky, i dont need them, because im relatively healthy atm (besides my poor sleep and much stress)



i'm healthy everything other then my foot that is.  so i'm one of the lucky ones


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 30, 2009)

@cp

can you remove from the list 
the swiftech mcw30 and the athlon barton 2500+ have been given and i don't need a motherboard anymore

thanks


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 30, 2009)

CP take me off the list for the PSU. I'm not going to build another rig


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 30, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> CP take me off the list for the PSU. I'm not going to build another rig



what happened POS? i never hear you say something like this?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 30, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> what happened POS? i never hear you say something like this?



I just don't see the point in it.I'm losing the desire for it. After i get the X2 4200+ up i'm done

I think 5 rigs is a good number to stop at


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 30, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I just don't see the point in it.I'm losing the desire for it.


Heresy and blasphemy is running rampant!!!!!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 30, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I just don't see the point in it.I'm losing the desire for it. After i get the X2 4200+ up i'm done
> 
> I think 5 rigs is a good number to stop at



as long as you dont stop upgrading them
i want a worthy opponent again 

You both are somehow right!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 30, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Heresy and blasphemy is running rampant!!!!!



 that confused me... 
I'm done adding rigs i think i am going to just start upgrading them as possible or just keep things how they are now 
*


Velvet Wafer said:



			as long as you dont stop upgrading them
i want a worthy opponent again 

You both are somehow right!
		
Click to expand...

*
don't worry after i get everything 24/7 and the last rig running i think i will be a worthy opponent or atleast i hope.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 30, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> that confused me...
> I'm done adding rigs i think i am going to just start upgrading them as possible or just keep things how they are now



he just tried to convince you with old catholic tactics, nevermind


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 30, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> he just tried to convince you with old catholic tactics, nevermind



That would be why i didn't understand it but i think i have a basic idea of what he is saying


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 30, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> That would be why i didn't understand it but i think i have a basic idea of what he is saying



you dont gamed Warhammer 40k games too much,eh?i even played the original tapletop
2000 points black templars, now lost,sadly. i spent 5 Years of my Life and a massive amount of Money, painting Miniatures, and loving the "Fluff" of WH40k (background) 


OT:
Remember POS, i will still have a 240 and e5200, to throw them on the Market!
You will be fighting: 14 cores unter direct 24/7 control, 4 random cores 
(e6750, stock,12/5 and 5000+, oced to 3.1, 12/7) , and 8 random weak cores (Atom Netbooks,4 still to add.)


----------



## theonedub (Dec 30, 2009)

Im actually thinking I am going to downgrade WCG1 to an Athlon II X4 630. It used to be my HTPC but I have not used it for at least two months except to check for EUE and WCG Network connectivity. A PII seems like overkill for that, no?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 30, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Im actually thinking I am going to downgrade WCG1 to an Athlon II X4 630. It used to be my HTPC but I have not used it for at least two months except to check for EUE and WCG Network connectivity. A PII seems like overkill for that, no?


there is no such thing as overkill when it comes to the computer world 


Velvet Wafer said:


> you dont gamed Warhammer 40k games too much,eh?i even played the original tapletop
> 2000 points black templars, now lost,sadly. i spent 5 Years of my Life and a massive amount of Money, painting Miniatures, and loving the "Fluff" of WH40k (background)
> 
> 
> ...



I will have 10 24/7 cores 8 random cores.. 
24/7
X2 240@3.6ghz,E7200@3.6ghz,5000+BE@3ghz,X2 4200+@3.1ghz,E1500@2.8ghz 
thats the 10 24/7 (the X2 5000+BE is going to be replaced by a X2 5000+ K10 45nm)
the random cores
Phenom X4 9500,P4HT@3ghz,P4 2.6ghz,Celly D 3.3ghz i think that is it not sure.. I think you will keep ahead of me unless i can get some quads


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 30, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> there is no such thing as overkill when it comes to the computer world
> 
> 
> I will have 10 24/7 cores 8 random cores..
> ...



as said... its upgrade time again!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 30, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> as said... its upgrade time again!



 i'm getting tired of throwing my money at this... I think after i get the 45nm x2 5k+ thats all i am going to put into it for awhile


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 30, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i'm getting tired of throwing my money at this... I think after i get the 45nm x2 5k+ thats all i am going to put into it for awhile



you forget, that you always can resale,if its too much
the question: what you would like more, to throw your money at?
Why so agitated? you sound like beeing really pissed by something?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 30, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> you forget, that you always can resale,if its too much
> the question: what you would like more, to throw your money at?
> Why so agitated? you sound like beeing really pissed by something?



I'm just tired of buying computer hardware but i don't have anything better to spend it on.
I'm not pissed surprisingly,I even had a great day today


----------



## Charper2013 (Dec 30, 2009)

I might have me a i7 rig crunching during night hours soon. I plan on building my first i7 thanks to alot of people helping me out. I hope I can rack up some points to help out.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 30, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I'm just tired of buying computer hardware but i don't have anything better to spend it on.
> I'm not pissed surprisingly,I even had a great day today



try to aim for paintball or airsoft. thats where i waste all the money, that i dont waste on hardware or ganja


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 30, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> try to aim for paintball or airsoft. thats where i waste all the money, that i dont waste on hardware or ganja



I would but i live in the city and don't have much of a place for that kinda stuff


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2009)

Charper2013 said:


> I might have me a i7 rig crunching during night hours soon. I plan on building my first i7 thanks to alot of people helping me out. I hope I can rack up some points to help out.



that's good.  I got rid of my i7 and you build one    Good to know you guys got my back


----------



## neoreif (Dec 30, 2009)

To Charper2013:

Hope the i7 goes online soon! That would be a nice holiday gift to us all here in TPU and to all cancer patients who needs the "posssible cure" from the crunching that we're doing! Hope to see the i7 rig soon dude! And a Happy New Year to you too and your family!


----------



## Charper2013 (Dec 30, 2009)

neoreif said:


> To Charper2013:
> 
> Hope the i7 goes online soon! That would be a nice holiday gift to us all here in TPU and to all cancer patients who needs the "posssible cure" from the crunching that we're doing! Hope to see the i7 rig soon dude! And a Happy New Year to you too and your family!



Kind words man. Thanks and same to you as well.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 30, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I would but i live in the city and don't have much of a place for that kinda stuff



there are indoor fields en masse? some even without paint, they use reusable soft rubber balls.... youre livin in america man! even i can find such a place, even tho there are 10 times less in Germany... because we have the harshest weapon law in the world. you ever knew?

if you love the adrenalin push of a real fight, without the chance to catch a bullet, then one of these 2, or even both, might fit you well.its a little like a healthy drug^^  
me for example, likes to do both, but i dont game in the woods. i hate to stumble over fallen trees, when trying to get a good aim at my target

EDIT: dont talk about wasting money, i bought tuning smallparts for 80 euro 2 days ago 
3 helical gears,a piston, a pistonhead, and a springguide with ball bearing. damn expensive, if you ask me


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm sure it would be possible to find something like that fairly easy. I have alot of friends that like to do both of them so i'm sure they would like to have me join them


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 30, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I would but i live in the city and don't have much of a place for that kinda stuff





p_o_s_pc said:


> I'm sure it would be possible to find something like that fairly easy. I have alot of friends that like to do both of them so i'm sure they would like to have me join them



if you got too much energy: you found places, where to live them out
good night,POS!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 30, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> if you got too much energy: you found places, where to live them out
> good night,POS!



good night

I don't plan on sleeping tonight as i only have ~2hrs before i have to be up


----------



## 4x4n (Jan 2, 2010)

Ok guys, is there any interest in a complete 939 set-up? I have a DFI Infinity NF4 SLI, A64 4000, 2x512 Corsair Pro Series (the ones with the lights on them), Ultra 500w modular PSU, 7300GT for video, WD 40gb ide hard drive, and a big typhoon with an antec 2000rpm fan for cooling. Everything but a case. I can put a fresh install of XP pro 32, or load the RC1 of windows 7 on it. 

This isn't a very power efficient cruncher, but makes a great rig for a kid for internet and school work. I was running GTX 260 folding with this for a quite a while, and the cpu used to do 2.7, but it has just been at stock with this board.

Also, the board was used for some dice runs and still has some of the insullation glued on it. Doesn't effect it in any way, still works just fine, but the onboard sound has issues, so I will include an old sound card as well. 

$50 shipped is all I need. I would really like to see this go to someone on the team who has kids and can't really afford a rig for them. I'll try and get some pics up tomorrow.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 2, 2010)

anyone happen to have a really cheap router nothing fancy no wireless needed i just need something to get multiple machines connected to the net namely free as a magical bill showed up that i wasnt informed off till today and when i say anything i mean anything long as it can take 3 machines and works


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 2, 2010)

4x4 I'll add that to the list when I get home.   That's a great offer dude


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 2, 2010)

4x4n said:


> Ok guys, is there any interest in a complete 939 set-up? I have a DFI Infinity NF4 SLI, A64 4000, 2x512 Corsair Pro Series (the ones with the lights on them), Ultra 500w modular PSU, 7300GT for video, WD 40gb ide hard drive, and a big typhoon with an antec 2000rpm fan for cooling. Everything but a case. I can put a fresh install of XP pro 32, or load the RC1 of windows 7 on it.
> 
> This isn't a very power efficient cruncher, but makes a great rig for a kid for internet and school work. I was running GTX 260 folding with this for a quite a while, and the cpu used to do 2.7, but it has just been at stock with this board.
> 
> ...



Added to the list 



crazyeyesreaper said:


> anyone happen to have a really cheap router nothing fancy no wireless needed i just need something to get multiple machines connected to the net namely free as a magical bill showed up that i wasnt informed off till today and when i say anything i mean anything long as it can take 3 machines and works


Added as well


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 3, 2010)

yea i really need that router as long as it works im good to go should be able to go from 15-20k to 25k a month on average without hurting my wallet to badly


----------



## Flyordie (Jan 3, 2010)

Crazy, I will look in my junk pile for a router for ya... It would have wireless I think..  $5+Shipping is all I would look for.. lol. ($5 for gas to the post office)..


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 3, 2010)

haha alright i got a friend that owes me $7 cause i bought him a pack of marb reds so yea if u find something PM me

need to get the PS3 and PC online so i can help fold a bit more if gpu 3 client comes out i can really pump #s pretty quick till then the PS3 will pick up where my gpus cant


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 4, 2010)

I come here in need of 2 heatsinks 
I need a heatsink for the E1500(S775) the stock one just isn't cutting it 
Also need on the for 5kBE(AM2) i had to lower the clocks because it was overheating and giving BSOD. I am running a Stock cooler from a Phenom (one with heatpipes) but that isn't getting the job done...
Need them as cheap as possible


----------



## bogmali (Jan 4, 2010)

P_O_S-I haven't forgotten about the HDD bro....I just can't find the SOB ATM, will send you tracking info once I found it and shipped:shadedshu


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 4, 2010)

bogmali said:


> P_O_S-I haven't forgotten about the HDD bro....I just can't find the SOB ATM, will send you tracking info once I found it and shipped:shadedshu



thanks but no longer needed I passed the board that i was going to use it on to a local cruncher 

(come to think of it idk what team he is folding for  the point is he is crunching again)


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 4, 2010)

still need a router and dirt cheap to boot XD im hoping flyordie finds something but untill then im still looking so help a man out


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 5, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I come here in need of 2 heatsinks
> I need a heatsink for the E1500(S775) the stock one just isn't cutting it
> Also need on the for 5kBE(AM2) i had to lower the clocks because it was overheating and giving BSOD. I am running a Stock cooler from a Phenom (one with heatpipes) but that isn't getting the job done...
> Need them as cheap as possible


.
List updated



crazyeyesreaper said:


> still need a router and dirt cheap to boot XD im hoping flyordie finds something but untill then im still looking so help a man out


You're on that list brotha, good luck.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 5, 2010)

p_o_s_pc - any speed DDR2 RAM (512MB or higher stick), heatsink for the E1500(S775) the stock one just isn't cutting it, Also need one for the 5kBE(AM2) 

could you update it to that please


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 5, 2010)

I might have a 2GB stick of DDR2, if I can find it I'll send it your way (free).  No guarantees though, I last saw it in June so it may have gone missing.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 5, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I might have a 2GB stick of DDR2, if I can find it I'll send it your way (free).  No guarantees though, I last saw it in June so it may have gone missing.



if you find it just PM me and let me know


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 8, 2010)

come on flyordie find me a present that is a router XD haha


----------



## hat (Jan 8, 2010)

bah, the system rebooted during occt linpack :F


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 8, 2010)

I am looking to see what kinda offers are on TPU for CPUs before i buy one from the egg take a look at my WTB/WTT thread 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=112312


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm going to see if I finish organizing my room a bit.  I'm probably going to be finding parts to put up for cheap or free.  Keep you eyes peeled guys.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 8, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm going to see if I finish organizing my room a bit.  I'm probably going to be finding parts to put up for cheap or free.  Keep you eyes peeled guys.



that would be nice of you. If its anything you think i may want please PM me


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> that would be nice of you. If its anything you think i may want please PM me



You got it, I think I just got some sticks of DDR and stuff laying around.  A TT water block.  Tim, you still need RAM, wasn't I supposed to send you a stick of 512Mb (DDR2)?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 8, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> You got it, I think I just got some sticks of DDR and stuff laying around.  A TT water block.  Tim, you still need RAM, wasn't I supposed to send you a stick of 512Mb (DDR2)?



yes...(one word says it all) what TT WB is it?


----------



## King Wookie (Jan 8, 2010)

Not sure if I should post here, or a more general thread.

Had a major issue with my main rig the last few days. Takes forever lo launch programs, anything from 2 minutes to never. Did a full sweep with Updated Kaspersky in safe mode. No joy. Not FOH or Boinc, as it still happens with both of them off.  But once a program is open, seems to run ok.

I've restarted folding and crunching for now, even though it took hours to get both running.
Updated just about everything, and just not finding any culprits. I'll load a screenshot of running processes in case someone can see anything I've missed.

Most annoying.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 8, 2010)

maybe its just time to do a fresh install of windows.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> yes...(one word says it all) what TT WB is it?



I will see if I can get it out today, I have your addy.



King Wookie said:


> Not sure if I should post here, or a more general thread.
> 
> Had a major issue with my main rig the last few days. Takes forever lo launch programs, anything from 2 minutes to never. Did a full sweep with Updated Kaspersky in safe mode. No joy. Not FOH or Boinc, as it still happens with both of them off.  But once a program is open, seems to run ok.
> 
> ...



So you think the issue is resolved?


----------



## King Wookie (Jan 8, 2010)

Nope. Still doing the same thing.
Couldn't see anything pinching clock cycles, so really no idea.
So looks like a weekend of fresh reinstall. Was hoping to wait until I could get 7, but no money.

Umm, couldn't be Windows indexing going south could it?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> Nope. Still doing the same thing.
> Couldn't see anything pinching clock cycles, so really no idea.
> So looks like a weekend of fresh reinstall. Was hoping to wait until I could get 7, but no money.
> 
> Umm, couldn't be Windows indexing going south could it?



maybe it could.  Why don't you try posting in a more general thread since this is not only WCG related.  Sure you'll get tons of more help over there as it is the bigger community.


----------



## King Wookie (Jan 8, 2010)

Well, there you go.

Been chasing my tail trying to sort this out, then I get popup saying RunDLL 32 is not responding. Shut it down, and pc is back to normal.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2010)

Glad your issues got fixed man


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 8, 2010)

hey guys need some help i need a KVM switch (moe alot more than 2 ports..because i have alot of rigs but if 2 is it than thats cool) power cables and VGA cables. any love?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2010)

I'll add you up there when I get home


----------



## 4x4n (Jan 9, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> come on flyordie find me a present that is a router XD haha



I have a netgear wgr614 router with wireless. PM me if you're interested. 



Solaris17 said:


> hey guys need some help i need a KVM switch (moe alot more than 2 ports..because i have alot of rigs but if 2 is it than thats cool) power cables and VGA cables. any love?




PM'd you about a belkin kvm


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 9, 2010)

ygpm 4x4n


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 9, 2010)

just a heads up. I am parting out my crunchers/folders(all of them but the x4 9500) i will post a link here so you guys get first dibs or just PM me if you want something.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 9, 2010)

here is my FS thread should be nice for any cruncher/folder in need of some decent parts 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=112393


----------



## hat (Jan 10, 2010)

*Guys, I need some RAM.*

"Thoroughbred" in my specs is really hurting for ram. Between running WCG, my phone (it is host to the Magic Jack), Windows itself, and LogMeIn, it can spike to ~800MB usage. It only has 512mb at this point. _I would really appriciate it if someone could send me a 2x512mb set so it could have 1GB ram (I'll pay shipping of course). It doesn't matter what the speed is, just as long as it's a matching set._


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 10, 2010)

vI have this following hardware to sell to fellow TPU folders/crunchers
e5200
8400gs modded.
LGA 775 pent 4 530 3.0Ghz+
Wireless network card
530watt Semi modular Raidmax PSU,(power my 260 and a 8800gt once.)
2x 40gb IDE hardrives
CD drive
3800+ 939 venice core
2x256mb of DDR memory
TX3 heatsink, with only am2/am2+/am3 brackets.
120/80mm fans
Old Xigmatek s1283 darknight in somewhat bad condition(missparts and lapped a little wrong but can still cool) With only lga 775/lga 1366 brackets, for like 15 bucks.

If you want to help the TPU team get the better of closest team, you guys can really get some rigs going for cheap, PM me if you need any of this stuff, im going to USPS as often as possible
 Im selling this stuff pretty cheap, for its performance, not its rareity. The most expensive thing in this list is probable the e5200 that can bench at 4.5Ghz for 40-35 dollars + shipping


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2010)

hat said:


> *Guys, I need some RAM.*
> 
> "Thoroughbred" in my specs is really hurting for ram. Between running WCG, my phone (it is host to the Magic Jack), Windows itself, and LogMeIn, it can spike to ~800MB usage. It only has 512mb at this point. _I would really appriciate it if someone could send me a 2x512mb set so it could have 1GB ram (I'll pay shipping of course). It doesn't matter what the speed is, just as long as it's a matching set._



Added you to the list, I have just one 512MB stick.  Look in the quote below what I just wrote, he has 2 256 you can maybe add if the board can take it.



3volvedcombat said:


> vI have this following hardware to sell to fellow TPU folders/crunchers
> e5200
> 8400gs modded.
> LGA 775 pent 4 530 3.0Ghz+
> ...



you're up on the list


----------



## hat (Jan 10, 2010)

My board only has 2 ddr slots... that's why I need 2x512mb

thanks anyway


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 10, 2010)

hat said:


> My board only has 2 ddr slots... that's why I need 2x512mb
> 
> thanks anyway



i have a 512mb stick of DDR 400 i am not sure if it works and have no way to test it. If interested it will be ~$3 to ship it


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 10, 2010)

hey CP u can remove me from the list 4x4n is going to help me out with a router just got to  send him a money order on monday so hopefully ill have another 900ppd to add to my awesomeness


----------



## bogmali (Jan 10, 2010)

I have 3 256MB sticks (DDR333) that I can donate Hat. LMK if it will work for you, pics are on my F/S thread (see sig).

SOL-I have 2 2-port KVM switch on my thread (see sig). Make me an offer if you need it/them.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 10, 2010)

cp i don't need anything(well i need some buyers for my stuff) so you can put me on the parts available as 
3x 8800GT
8800GTS G80
AII X2 240
X2 5KBE
X2 4200+
E7200
E1500
500w OCZ modXstream
400w Corsair

also here is a link to my FS thread for prices/pics http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=112393


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i have a 512mb stick of DDR 400 i am not sure if it works and have no way to test it. If interested it will be ~$3 to ship it



If hat wants you can ship that one plus the one I have and he has a gig of RAM 

hat let us know man.



crazyeyesreaper said:


> hey CP u can remove me from the list 4x4n is going to help me out with a router just got to  send him a money order on monday so hopefully ill have another 900ppd to add to my awesomeness


.

Will do



p_o_s_pc said:


> cp i don't need anything(well i need some buyers for my stuff) so you can put me on the parts available as
> 3x 8800GT
> 8800GTS G80
> AII X2 240
> ...



I'll update it now accordingly.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 10, 2010)

I could really use the 1156 mounting hardware for a Xig DK. Maybe someone has them and are using the Xig or some variation of the 3 HDT HSF but with a 1336 setup and does not need them? Thanks~

I would also accept a slamming deal on a Megashadow, but I doubt I will find one.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 10, 2010)

if there was a megashadow on the forums for sale id offer them the same deal i offered you   my sould and and at least 1 arm and leg and if there a folder id fold for them for awhile


----------



## theonedub (Jan 10, 2010)

I like the look of my DK so its no big deal if I cant find one. Been wanting to do a H2O setup for sometime, but have no spare time -_-


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I could really use the 1156 mounting hardware for a Xig DK. Maybe someone has them and are using the Xig or some variation of the 3 HDT HSF but with a 1336 setup and does not need them? Thanks~
> 
> I would also accept a slamming deal on a Megashadow, but I doubt I will find one.



Adding



crazyeyesreaper said:


> if there was a megashadow on the forums for sale id offer them the same deal i offered you   my sould and and at least 1 arm and leg and if there a folder id fold for them for awhile


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I like the look of my DK so its no big deal if I cant find one. Been wanting to do a H2O setup for sometime, but have no spare time -_-



Check post # 954, let me know if that works for you.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 10, 2010)

im serious id sell my soul AND fold for someone to get my hands on a phenom II 965 you have no idea  and id sell whatever other body parts i dont need to get a megashadow and an AM3 board with DDR3 seriously if u accept both legs i can keep gaming and i can always strap myself to my kick ass computer chair and rig it up with an electric motor i can plug in at my desk then zoom around man i must be on some trippy shit either that or this flu is really messing with my head


----------



## theonedub (Jan 10, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Check post # 954, let me know if that works for you.



Oh, I have the DK, not looking for another one just the brackets.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> im serious id sell my soul AND fold for someone to get my hands on a phenom II 965 you have no idea  and id sell whatever other body parts i dont need to get a megashadow and an AM3 board with DDR3 seriously if u accept both legs i can keep gaming and i can always strap myself to my kick ass computer chair and rig it up with an electric motor i can plug in at my desk then zoom around man i must be on some trippy shit either that or this flu is really messing with my head



 Dude, I can just picture that and I crack up bro.  It'll be a fucked up sight, but oh man I had a laugh with that.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 10, 2010)

if u gave me a 965 and a hack saw id know what had to be done  SAW style just for a few extra mhz and pfft  TheMailMan thinks hes got it bad going from cheerleader left overs to fans and silcone and getting excited id hate to see the guy willing to go farther then me to get a little more edge  only thing is if your gonna hand me a hack saw  u should be kind enough to get me drunk cheapest booze u can get is fine long as it does the job well enough... so can i have a 965?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> if u gave me a 965 and a hack saw id know what had to be done  SAW style just for a few extra mhz and pfft  TheMailMan thinks hes got it bad going from cheerleader left overs to fans and silcone and getting excited id hate to see the guy willing to go farther then me to get a little more edge  only thing is if your gonna hand me a hack saw  u should be kind enough to get me drunk cheapest booze u can get is fine long as it does the job well enough... so can i have a 965?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100110/haha.jpg



Steel Reserved sound good for the job?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 10, 2010)

anything will do really long as im wasted and the blades not to dull its all good

and i have completely derailed this thread


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> anything will do really long as im wasted and the blades not to dull its all good
> 
> and i have completely derailed this thread



It's alright man, good to have a little fun every now and then.  WCG is a very friendly area.  Paul won't mind this as long as it stays in control.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 10, 2010)

well im certainly not going to cut my legs off for a cpu its something id consider if complete wasted and i thought the moon was a cookie but yea no altho i might be willing to donate 50-100k points in F@H over time for one  hell i dont even have  100k myself yet


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well im certainly not going to cut my legs off for a cpu its something id consider if complete wasted and i thought the moon was a cookie but yea no altho i might be willing to donate 50-100k points in F@H over time for one  hell i dont even have  100k myself yet



If I had one I'd give it to you bro


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 10, 2010)

yea well wishes are like stars there friggin billions of them haha im pretty sure some kid would be better off with a full stomach that in some nations that $195s for the 965 could feed him for a year  its no big deal i joke about it but if someone actually GAVE me a 965 id probably have a damn heart attack from the shock i figure right now my 940be hits 3.4ghz max on this board so the 965 should top out at 3.8 which is where i want to be but meh cant always have what we want and besides if i won the lottery id build my own folding farm anyway


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea well wishes are like stars there friggin billions of them haha im pretty sure some kid would be better off with a full stomach that in some nations that $195s for the 965 could feed him for a year  its no big deal i joke about it but if someone actually GAVE me a 965 id probably have a damn heart attack from the shock i figure right now my 940be hits 3.4ghz max on this board so the 965 should top out at 3.8 which is where i want to be but meh cant always have what we want and besides if i won the lottery id build my own folding farm anyway



I'd have a mansion full of PC's.  Like 5,000 of them or something.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 10, 2010)

lol i wouldnt have THAT many but id have at least 10 AMD rigs probably Thubans with ATI gpus folding why you ask well cause AMD + ATI = win  and id have another 10 rigs all Intel i7s with Nvidia GPUs why again? well i got to make up the loss of PPD from the Phenoms and ati gpus but i like both sides and if i had the money to burn id use both equally then of course id build my ridiculous super computer   

i9 gulftown x58 24gigs ram 4 256gb SSDs in raid 0 with 2 samsung F3 1 terabytes as storage and id get at LEAST  3 1920x1200 monitors for eyefinity and at least 4 ati 5870s or if there out 5890s and id have the 2gig cards just so i can max GTA IV on 3 screens  ah wishes there such a pain in the scrotum now that my day dreams over i feel sad


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> lol i wouldnt have THAT many but id have at least 10 AMD rigs probably Thubans with ATI gpus folding why you ask well cause AMD + ATI = win  and id have another 10 rigs all Intel i7s with Nvidia GPUs why again? well i got to make up the loss of PPD from the Phenoms and ati gpus but i like both sides and if i had the money to burn id use both equally then of course id build my ridiculous super computer
> 
> i9 gulftown x58 24gigs ram 4 256gb SSDs in raid 0 with 2 samsung F3 1 terabytes as storage and id get at LEAST  3 1920x1200 monitors for eyefinity and at least 4 ati 5870s or if there out 5890s and id have the 2gig cards just so i can max GTA IV on 3 screens  ah wishes there such a pain in the scrotum now that my day dreams over i feel sad


I got a headache after reading that.  Not that you wrote it wrong or anything.  But that was just too much for me to handle


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 10, 2010)

lol to much hardware pRon for ya CP??


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 10, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> lol to much hardware pRon for ya CP??


Lame.





crunch this


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 10, 2010)

LOL no thanks id still rather go my way more for me to tinker with and tear down rebuilt etc etc


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 10, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> LOL no thanks id still rather go my way more for me to tinker with and tear down rebuilt etc etc


you still can!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 10, 2010)

HELL no im not getting a fork lift just to move my stuff around ROFLOL that thing is HUGE  then again with solar panels and 10 of those things i could run them for relatively cheap get huge PPD and heat my home  but its all a pipe dream sadly


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 10, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> HELL no im not getting a fork lift just to move my stuff around ROFLOL that thing is HUGE  then again with solar panels and 10 of those things i could run them for relatively cheap get huge PPD and heat my home  but its all a pipe dream sadly



MODEL 2098-Z05
FIRSTAVAIL 4Q 08  	
EST  INIT US PRICE    $2,550,250
EST INIT MIN US MAINT $31,218
APPROX SI MIPS 	2926 
APPROX MI MIPS 	2760 
MI PERF MSU 464
SW PRICE MSU 342	
LSPR RELATIVE PERFORMANCE SI z/OS 1.9 4.84	
MI z/OS 1.9 4.93
4GB - 120GB
(248 MAX FROM MID-2009)


have fun giving them approx 25 million buckz


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 10, 2010)

looks like $2.5million at the price quote there


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 10, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> looks like $2.5million at the price quote there



you wanted 10 of them


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 10, 2010)

oh yea sorry my bad like cp its 5:10 am here im wee bit tired and the ol brain shut down about 5 hrs ago lol


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 10, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> oh yea sorry my bad like cp its 5:10 am here im wee bit tired and the ol brain shut down about 5 hrs ago lol



its 11 am here and i still havent slept. like each day


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 10, 2010)

well im sick with the flu and i was hung over from an experiment last night so at the moment i feel like utter crap the only reason im not asleep is my room where this rig is folding is 98'F


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 10, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well im sick with the flu and i was hung over from an experiment last night so at the moment i feel like utter crap the only reason im not asleep is my room where this rig is folding is 98'F



i hope you better soon reaper! it sucks to be sick


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 10, 2010)

yea it is but on the bright side i can keep folding im so sick i dont even want to play games which makes folding 24/7 easier for me to handle

and with that statement im going to bed so i can sleep like a rock on my crappy 30 year old matress that pokes me with steel springs at least now im so sick and tired i wont care


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Lame.
> http://openclipart.org/people/kattekrab/kattekrab_Mainframe.png
> 
> crunch this



WTF is that?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 10, 2010)

IBM mainframe worth $2.5 mill velvet suggested i fold that   or should we say 10 of them so $25mill  id be king folder in no time


----------



## King Wookie (Jan 10, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I could really use the 1156 mounting hardware for a Xig DK. Maybe someone has them and are using the Xig or some variation of the 3 HDT HSF but with a 1336 setup and does not need them? Thanks~
> 
> I would also accept a slamming deal on a Megashadow, but I doubt I will find one.



Seen the brackets on the Xigmatek site, but not at any of the online retailers I use. Not ready yet maybe?


----------



## theonedub (Jan 10, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> Seen the brackets on the Xigmatek site, but not at any of the online retailers I use. Not ready yet maybe?



They have them @ Newegg, I had them on auto notify, they are 7.99 but its like 11.99 shipping :shadedshu

Edit, 8.99 w/ 5.99 shipping which is still too much I think 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233038


----------



## King Wookie (Jan 10, 2010)

theonedub said:


> They have them @ Newegg, I had them on auto notify, they are 7.99 but its like 11.99 shipping :shadedshu
> 
> Edit, 8.99 w/ 5.99 shipping which is still too much I think
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233038



Hmm, doesn't help me. Newegg don't ship here. But, seeing as there's no money for an 1156 right now, no panic.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> IBM mainframe worth $2.5 mill velvet suggested i fold that   or should we say 10 of them so $25mill  id be king folder in no time



We should all pitch in and put it to fold/crunch for TPU.  We'll be #1 in no time


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey guys,

I have stopped crunching on my rig due to an overheating northbridge. If any of you could spare a cooler for me it would be greatly appreciated.

@ CP

You can pull me from the list for a pump if you wish. I just don't see myself going back to water anytime soon.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 11, 2010)

only looking for the 1156 bracket, no longer need a 775MB. Thanks!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have stopped crunching on my rig due to an overheating northbridge. If any of you could spare a cooler for me it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...



updating now.  You looking for a cooler for the NB?


theonedub said:


> only looking for the 1156 bracket, no longer need a 775MB. Thanks!



udpating now.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 11, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have stopped crunching on my rig due to an overheating northbridge. If any of you could spare a cooler for me it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


Can you start folding again? If you can I will send you one of these free of charge.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 11, 2010)

those things work friggin miracles i had one how should we say DIY attached to my old rig that had a really hot NB namely nvidia but still worked like a charm +10 to buck for offering those little TT coolers can make all the difference


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Can you start folding again? If you can I will send you one of these free of charge.
> 
> http://www.hampton-technologies.com/Heatfan/images/tt-extreme_spirit_II.jpg



That's awesome Buck.  Shaun, come on dude what do you say?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 11, 2010)

Sorry was AFK. Yes, heat was causing the whole as to why I wasn't folding also. It was just becoming overwhelming the past couple weeks. 

YGPM buck. *and THANK YOU!!*


----------



## HammerON (Jan 11, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Can you start folding again? If you can I will send you one of these free of charge.
> 
> http://www.hampton-technologies.com/Heatfan/images/tt-extreme_spirit_II.jpg



Where the hell do you get those coolers?
They are freakin sweet


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 11, 2010)

http://www.xoxide.com/thermaltake-extreme-spirit2-chipset-cooler.html there ya go


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 11, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Sorry was AFK. Yes, heat was causing the whole as to why I wasn't folding also. It was just becoming overwhelming the past couple weeks.
> 
> YGPM buck. *and THANK YOU!!*



Shipped out Priority Mail today. Look for it later in the week.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2010)

BUCK     Thanks a ton for helping out a member dude


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 12, 2010)

you can remove me from the needed parts list 4x4n will be shipping me a router soon  soon my PS3 can add a few more PPD to


----------



## hat (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, pos is sending me his 512mb piece, I'll try it with 768mb


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> you can remove me from the needed parts list 4x4n will be shipping me a router soon  soon my PS3 can add a few more PPD to





hat said:


> Well, pos is sending me his 512mb piece, I'll try it with 768mb



updating now guys, thanks


----------



## theonedub (Jan 14, 2010)

Can I be added for: 

1 Megahalem 1156 bracket  and  

230mm fan, preferably all black no LEDs- but not a dealbreaker.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 14, 2010)

wish u had asked for those fans when i had them onedub gave 2 230mm haf fans to T77snapshot i believe >_>


----------



## theonedub (Jan 14, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> wish u had asked for those fans when i had them onedub gave 2 230mm haf fans to T77snapshot i believe >_>



I remember that well  I got the 120mm CM fan from you though and it keeps my Phenom nice and cool so I cannot complain. 

Do you have any pictures of those HAF fans? I have had to remove the intake 230mm off my Fantom b/c of how the 1156 socket is placed on the MB. I want to see about mounting a HAF fan on the outside of the side panel, but want to know how clean the bezel/mounting frame of the HAF is (online pics are crap).


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 14, 2010)

sorry i dont sadly but as far as mounting them outside the case ive seen it done and with the fan grill intact no less so it is possible and i dont see why it should be a problem worst case senario you might need to make a hole to feed the fan wire through neatly but it should be able to be screwed on without issue


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 14, 2010)

I'll put you up on the list when I get home dude


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 15, 2010)

theonedub said:


> 230mm fan, preferably all black no LEDs- but not a dealbreaker.




I'm using one on my 2nd cruncher and I was going to use the other one for my (in progress) 4th cruncher, but I cant finish it due to lack of money. So I got you covered onedub


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 15, 2010)

This is a big request, i know it is. 

But sense im folding and already hit 32,000k and about to get a 3,000 piont update tonight sometime ill go ahead and ask.

If someone is willing, IM MEAN WILLING, to send me a triple x16 slot LGA 775 motherboard compatibal with a q9550 and ddr2 and can do around 430-471 FSB, ill be very thankfull, ill slap my 9600gso in the rig, and upgrade to another 260 in no time.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Can I be added for:
> 
> 1 Megahalem 1156 bracket  and
> 
> 230mm fan, preferably all black no LEDs- but not a dealbreaker.





3volvedcombat said:


> This is a big request, i know it is.
> 
> But sense im folding and already hit 32,000k and about to get a 3,000 piont update tonight sometime ill go ahead and ask.
> 
> If someone is willing, IM MEAN WILLING, to send me a triple x16 slot LGA 775 motherboard compatibal with a q9550 and ddr2 and can do around 430-471 FSB, ill be very thankfull, ill slap my 9600gso in the rig, and upgrade to another 260 in no time.



Added to the list.



GUYS PLEASE LOOK AT THE LIST, IF ANY CHANGES NEED TO BE MADE PLEASE PM ME.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for updating the list. I am in contact with T77 about the CM fan. Apparently it really is not a circle, 

I have a single stick of 1066 DDR3 Samsung RAM that I can send to someone for $12. I bought it as a 2x1 set but one of the sticks were damaged, faulty, and no good.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Thanks for updating the list. I am in contact with T77 about the CM fan. Apparently it really is not a circle,
> 
> I have a single stick of 1066 DDR3 Samsung RAM that I can send to someone for $12. I bought it as a 2x1 set but one of the sticks were damaged, faulty, and no good.



I added that to the list of parts available.  Let me know if the deal with the fan goes through so I can remove it   Good luck.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 15, 2010)

Looks like T77 is hooking me up with the fan @ shipping cost only  Big THANKS to him! 

BTW, the DDR3 RAM that I have is a 1gb stick.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for the update Nd big thanks to t77 for the help.  I'll update it when I get home.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 17, 2010)

I need a SATA DVDROM or RW as cheaply as possible. This is not for a dedicated cruncher though, just to be clear. Just need a little help this time  

Shevanel had sent me one but USPS lost it -_-


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 18, 2010)

hey onedub maybe we work out a deal  send me a pm when u get around to it my rig as 2 LG dual layer burners sata and i only need 1  so maybe we can work out an intresting deal


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I need a SATA DVDROM or RW as cheaply as possible. This is not for a dedicated cruncher though, just to be clear. Just need a little help this time
> 
> Shevanel had sent me one but USPS lost it -_-





crazyeyesreaper said:


> hey onedub maybe we work out a deal  send me a pm when u get around to it my rig as 2 LG dual layer burners sata and i only need 1  so maybe we can work out an intresting deal



Let me know how this goes guys so I know whether to update the list or not.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 18, 2010)

will do cp just waiting on Dub to send me a PM he knows what i want and ill trade and send cash to get it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> will do cp just waiting on Dub to send me a PM he knows what i want and ill trade and send cash to get it



K bro, I'll be here standing by for the update


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 18, 2010)

yea throw Theonedub up for a dvd drive lol my money + 940be + dvd drive combo just isnt the right combo   anyway worth a shot


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2010)

Updated.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 20, 2010)

just got the fan installed (double sided tape lol) that T77 sent. It is QUIET. Thanks a lot, please update list.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 20, 2010)

theonedub said:


> just got the fan installed (double sided tape lol) that T77 sent. It is QUIET. Thanks a lot, please update list.



done.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi, I am in the process of building a dedicated quad-cruncher and all I need is a motherboard that will support a Phenom 9950 cpu. I am willing to pay for shipping and/or trade items in my [FS][US] thread (link in sig). All it is going to be used for is crunching, so I don't need fancy features or anything. Please help!

Can you please add me to the _parts needed_ list? thanks CP


---------------
@theonedub

I see you are in need of a SATA DVDROM or RW, I have both but they are IDE. Pm me if your interested?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Hi, I am in the process of building a dedicated quad-cruncher and all I need is a motherboard that will support a Phenom 9950 cpu. I am willing to pay for shipping and/or trade items in my [FS][US] thread (link in sig). All it is going to be used for is crunching, so I don't need fancy features or anything. Please help!
> 
> Can you please add me to the _parts needed_ list? thanks CP
> 
> ...



Done deal bro, good luck


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 23, 2010)

@t77

I'm looking into 785G's. If I can afford it I will let this board go for a fraction of what I would potentially sell it for.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2010)

That's the spirit JR, I don't have any sort of boards laying around so I can assist on this one


----------



## theonedub (Jan 23, 2010)

Looks as though T77 might have me covered on the DVD drives. Awesome


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Looks as though T77 might have me covered on the DVD drives. Awesome



I'll wait till he confirms shipment to remove you from the list.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'll wait till he confirms shipment to remove you from the list.



I got theonedub taken care of, I will ship the drives out tomorrow.

---------------------------
@JrRacinFan

Ygpm!


----------



## theonedub (Jan 23, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I got theonedub taken care of, I will ship the drives out tomorrow.
> 
> 
> @JrRacinFan
> ...



t77 is doing it  First the 230mm CM fan and now the *two *DVD drives that I have been needing. Thanks a lot


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 23, 2010)

way to go t77 and glad you got what you needed one dub   but arg now ive got no chance at that 965  win some lose some eh?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I got theonedub taken care of, I will ship the drives out tomorrow.
> 
> ---------------------------
> @JrRacinFan
> ...





theonedub said:


> t77 is doing it  First the 230mm CM fan and now the *two *DVD drives that I have been needing. Thanks a lot



awesomeness, updating now.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 24, 2010)

one more request, this one is not high priority. Looking for a single slot 9600GSO or 8800GTS to see if I can get 3 cards up in my rig. Might be room for a dual, I will have to see. Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2010)

theonedub said:


> one more request, this one is not high priority. Looking for a single slot 9600GSO or 8800GTS to see if I can get 3 cards up in my rig. Might be room for a dual, I will have to see. Thanks a lot guys!


Thank you, it has been added to the list.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 28, 2010)

time to bump this thread up...

I need somethings to get my last cruncher running

I need any GPU PCI or PCI-E just something to show the screen 

a 80mm fan to put in my spare PSU.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> time to bump this thread up...
> 
> I need somethings to get my last cruncher running
> 
> ...


Done, good luck


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 29, 2010)

JrRacinFan is hooking me up with a board at a Cruncher Discount It's people like him that make this Team the best there is! I appreciate everything, thanks JRF!

CP ~ you can take me off the list, thanks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 29, 2010)

Awesome thanks bro.  

Good job Shaun that's the spirit


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 30, 2010)

You are welcome!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 30, 2010)

List updated.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 1, 2010)

well POS PC if you still need the fans later just send me another PM and ill respond im taking a break from the TPU forums for awhile. so if someone needs something from me PM me and ill check what its about


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't need the fans anymore as i sold one of my board+CPUs so no longer needed.Thanks and enjoy your break 

Also CP you can take me off the list for everything. I don't need anything and don't have anything other then the Biostar P35 and E1500 http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=113999


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 1, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I don't need the fans anymore as i sold one of my board+CPUs so no longer needed.Thanks and enjoy your break
> 
> Also CP you can take me off the list for everything. I don't need anything and don't have anything other then the Biostar P35 and E1500 http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=113999



List updated.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 3, 2010)

Anyone need a decent PCI-E card? I have a 8800GT with Zalman cooler that I'll part with for a cruncher/folder in need. It will be available next week. All you pay is shipping.


----------



## stanhemi (Feb 3, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Anyone need a decent PCI-E card? I have a 8800GT with Zalman cooler that I'll part with for a cruncher/folder in need. It will be available next week. All you pay is shipping.



I have several pci-e slot to fill 
let me know if you ship to canada


----------



## mosheen (Feb 3, 2010)

i could use a 8800gt too. 

too bad i don't live on this planet , shipping will be expensive


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2010)

Paul if you are sending to stan hemi let me know, I won't even put it up then.  Keep me posted.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 3, 2010)

stanhemi said:


> I have several pci-e slot to fill
> let me know if you ship to canada



Canada is no problem, as long as you pay the shipping.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Canada is no problem, as long as you pay the shipping.



shouldn't be much Paul, between me and another member we sent him a pump, wasn't much.  Let me know if this does not go through for whatever reason so I can put the card up on the list.


----------



## r9 (Feb 3, 2010)

I would like to change that HD3650 on my wife computer. That does 500ppd . But i`m too from galaxy far far away.


----------



## King Wookie (Feb 3, 2010)

Yup. Shipping is a major issue for us poor plebs in far off places. But sometimes it's worth it.
Have a very sexy DFI socket 939 mb sitting here waiting for a ps thx to a helpful TPUer.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 4, 2010)

yeah, the good ol shipping sh*t.... i guess we will never be able to slip past it (fedex does work, but need the shipper to be customer of them,as far as i know)


----------



## Charper2013 (Feb 6, 2010)

I need a AMD stock cooler. Im getting a OEM Proc and I dont have a cooler for it. Can you add me to the list CP ?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 6, 2010)

Charper2013 said:


> I need a AMD stock cooler. Im getting a OEM Proc and I dont have a cooler for it. Can you add me to the list CP ?



what CPU you going to be cooling also any overclocking?


----------



## Charper2013 (Feb 6, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what CPU you going to be cooling also any overclocking?



5400+ and no not really.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 6, 2010)

Charper2013 said:


> 5400+ and no not really.



If i can find it i have a stock cooler i used to cool my X2 4200+ I think its the one that came with my X2 4600+ along time ago  it DOESN'T have heatpipes its just your everyday chunk of metal with a fan on it  I would let it go for shipping.(would have to wait a few days as i am expecting packing supplies to arrive any day now and there is alot of snow on the ground)


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 6, 2010)

Charper2013 said:


> I need a AMD stock cooler. Im getting a OEM Proc and I dont have a cooler for it. Can you add me to the list CP ?



Ygpm


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 6, 2010)

So is Charleroi taken care off?   I'm not home yet to add him.  Let me know guys


----------



## Charper2013 (Feb 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> So is Charleroi taken care off?   I'm not home yet to add him.  Let me know guys



I got a AMD stock cooler thanks guys


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 6, 2010)

@t77

Did you get the board yet?

@C.Harper

There yah go man!


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> So is Charleroi taken care off?   I'm not home yet to add him.  Let me know guys



Yeah, I took care of it.



JrRacinFan said:


> @t77
> 
> Did you get the board yet?
> 
> ...



Yes, the board came in yesterday, I am going over to my friends house today to pick it up.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 6, 2010)

I need a Chipset cooler for my Nforce 430. Due to temps i can't overclock my X2 4200+ above 2.4ghz. It has been tested on3 boards up to 3.1ghz stable and the board its in can do 320+FSB (or what ever its called on AMD) when it was sitting in front of a Window AC(no longer live in that house so don't have them anymore)


BTW if for some reason it doesn't fit on the board i could use it on my P35 board as the chipset gets toasty on that too


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 7, 2010)

Guys, just so you know lately the rules for this thread have been really really flexible as far as who can ask for parts and stuff.   I strongly suggest that if anybody wants to help out you take a look into who is asking.  Things are going to be a bit watched now so keep an eye out for you own selves!

Tim, you're up for that chipset cooler


----------



## bogmali (Feb 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, just so you know lately the rules for this thread have been really really flexible as far as who can ask for parts and stuff.   I strongly suggest that if anybody wants to help out you take a look into who is asking.  Things are going to be a bit watched now so keep an eye out for you own selves!



Just to elaborate more on what El Capitan was saying, please do not ask him to put your name up for a specific hw that you "need" and you do not "intend" to crunch with *Read the title of this thread, plain and simple, it's crunchers needing crunching hardware! * If you're asking for stuff here and yet you're not crunching, (and I do check the stats on a regular basis) it's called "scamming". Because you're basically taking stuff from people who paid with their hard-earned cash. I don't know about you all but the way I was raised that is called "stealing". We won't stop you all from helping out others but please watch who you give your stuff to and make sure they're using them for the right intentions


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 7, 2010)

I agree with CP and Bogs post. If your not crunching or not going to crunch please don't ask for parts. 


what about people that fold? Would it be ok for them to ask for hardware?
but anyone can look and see that i am crunching and folding


----------



## bogmali (Feb 7, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what about people that fold? Would it be ok for them to ask for hardware? but anyone can look and see that i am crunching and folding



Folding and crunching pretty much go hand and hand, if you're not doing both you're doing one or the other

P_O_S_-stop being paranoid bro everyone knows what you've done for this team


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 7, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Folding and crunching pretty much go hand and hand, if you're not doing both you're doing one or the other
> 
> P_O_S_-stop being paranoid bro everyone knows what you've done for this team



I'm not really paranoid i am just making sure that people know i'm really crunching (if they didn't know already )


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 7, 2010)

help the europeans! they have to buy their stuff for inhuman prices!

nah, its really like bog stated. crunchers/folders for crunchers/folders


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 7, 2010)

I have no issue at all with folders in this thread, not at all.  It'll be a pleasure as a matter of fact.  Tim, just so you know.  You are backed by TPU 110% bro.  Captain approved 

Also bog, thanks for elaborating bro.  I haven't been home much at all, most of my posts these past two days or so have been from the phone rather than from home.  Trying to make my posts and short as possible.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 7, 2010)

I've got a little bit of a guilty conscience.. I asked for a DVD drive a while back but I made it clear it was not for a dedicated cruncher. Should I refrain from that in the future?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 7, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I've got a little bit of a guilty conscience.. I asked for a DVD drive a while back but I made it clear it was not for a dedicated cruncher. Should I refrain from that in the future?



This is not intended towards anyone in particular.  Those that have done so know who they are.  You crunch hard man, you are good.  However, in the future let's try to keep this thread what the title states it is.  Things have changed a bit, one is nice, advantage is taken.  Nothing personal bro, just a general statement.


----------



## Papahyooie (Feb 7, 2010)

I need to be taken off of the list of parts needed (trading for an i7 rig). I sold the e8500 rig, as it just sat there on my floor while I used a nice quiet emachines. I'm going to quietly bring the emachines back online (don't tell my roommates) with an e1200 so at least I can contribute a little. Also, @ flak, is the ram you need ddr or what? I have several pieces of laptop ddr and I think sdram that will never see use. Let me know. They're of course very light, so if shipping is cheap, which i assume it will, i'll consider it my donation, since i've been AWOL on crunching for awhile.


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 7, 2010)

My farm is starting to grow slowly.  Right now I am in the need of a good KVM switch. My little sprouts are running on an older LCD that doesnt have aux abilities. Just checking to see if anyone has one laying around they would like to sell.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 7, 2010)

Papahyooie said:


> I need to be taken off of the list of parts needed (trading for an i7 rig). I sold the e8500 rig, as it just sat there on my floor while I used a nice quiet emachines. I'm going to quietly bring the emachines back online (don't tell my roommates) with an e1200 so at least I can contribute a little. Also, @ flak, is the ram you need ddr or what? I have several pieces of laptop ddr and I think sdram that will never see use. Let me know. They're of course very light, so if shipping is cheap, which i assume it will, i'll consider it my donation, since i've been AWOL on crunching for awhile.



updated 



blkhogan said:


> My farm is starting to grow slowly.  Right now I am in the need of a good KVM switch. My little sprouts are running on an older LCD that doesnt have aux abilities. Just checking to see if anyone has one laying around they would like to sell.


up on the list, keep on crunching.  Why had you stopped crucnhing?  Noticed you started up again on the 31st??


----------



## bogmali (Feb 7, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> My farm is starting to grow slowly.  Right now *I am in the need of a good KVM switch.* My little sprouts are running on an older LCD that doesnt have aux abilities. Just checking to see if anyone has one laying around they would like to sell.



Check my F/S thread in my sig


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> updated
> 
> 
> up on the list, keep on crunching.  Why had you stopped crucnhing?  Noticed you started up again on the 31st??


Was having BSOD problems with my 940, got fixed up now. The other 2 I have online right now are exactly powerhouses but the Phenom is back up and crunching as I type this. I have actually 2 more coming online this next week hopefully. Just ordered my HTPC parts, she will be crunching at a lower level 24/7. She will be on a 240 X2 Regor core, not the best for the job but she will be working hard to do her share.


----------



## 4x4n (Feb 7, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> My farm is starting to grow slowly.  Right now I am in the need of a good KVM switch. My little sprouts are running on an older LCD that doesnt have aux abilities. Just checking to see if anyone has one laying around they would like to sell.



I have a couple, sent you a pm.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 8, 2010)

got this beauty from Mstenholm from denmark, where i also live for free  hope i can help him one day

its a ASUS 3650 silent and its for my p55 crunching project


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 8, 2010)

That looks real neat


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 8, 2010)

i think its a pretty decent card when its for free


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 8, 2010)

Heck yea bro!    Gotta love TPU!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 8, 2010)

yay FTW man!

but the whole rig wont be up and running in the next 2 months, need cpu, psu and some memory

+ i need a ssd, 890 board and mem for my main rig


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 8, 2010)

What CPU and mem you need?  I'll check to see what I have laying around.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 8, 2010)

i need a p55 cpu and 1stick of ddr3, 

just got a nice p55 board for cheapo cash

but i think i will find something used in denmark, the cpu should be around 180$ and mem around 30$ for a stick ddr3


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 8, 2010)

Dammit forgot you are far away lol, I don't have either one anyways


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 8, 2010)

haha yeah i'm on the other side of the pond 

but thanks for the offer


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 8, 2010)

Anytime bro


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 8, 2010)

take me off the list for the chipset cooler. I took the HS off and put new springs on the push pins to hold it tighter and some fresh thermal paste then hung a fan above it. Now it runs a cool 40c underload for 5days


----------



## ERazer (Feb 18, 2010)

sup guys! can someone add my free stuff on list,  ty


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 18, 2010)

ERazer said:


> sup guys! can someone add my free stuff on list,  ty



YGPM on that PD of yours


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2010)

I'll update this when I get home guys


----------



## BraveSoul (Feb 19, 2010)

heya fellas   the following is bothering me, couldn't find a thing on it ,,how important cpu's L3 cache in crunching,, would having 3/4/6/8 or 12  have any effect vs 0mbs?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2010)

BraveSoul said:


> heya fellas   the following is bothering me, couldn't find a thing on it ,,how important cpu's L3 cache in crunching,, would having 3/4/6/8 or 12  have any effect vs 0mbs?



Don't think it has much if any effect at all.  CPU clock speed is what matters the most, SPEED SPEED SPEED


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Don't think it has much if any effect at all.  CPU clock speed is what matters the most, SPEED SPEED SPEED



I agree with CP 

exp. 
PII X4 965 @3.6ghz would give only alittle more points then a AII X4 630@3.6ghz but a AII X4@4ghz would destroy the 965


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> take me off the list for the chipset cooler. I took the HS off and put new springs on the push pins to hold it tighter and some fresh thermal paste then hung a fan above it. Now it runs a cool 40c underload for 5days





ERazer said:


> sup guys! can someone add my free stuff on list,  ty



updating now guys 



ERazsr, what free stuff do you have left, can you just give me a updated recap to post, thanks.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 19, 2010)

could you take the link to my FS thread off as i have everything sold...

Also buck no longer has the Pentium D I PM'ed him about it and its been gone for awhile he told me


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> could you take the link to my FS thread off as i have everything sold...
> 
> Also buck no longer has the Pentium D I PM'ed him about it and its been gone for awhile he told me



updated, thanks.


----------



## BraveSoul (Feb 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Don't think it has much if any effect at all.  CPU clock speed is what matters the most, SPEED SPEED SPEED


thats what i assumed ,,,just wanted to hear more opinions   thx


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2010)

BraveSoul said:


> thats what i assumed ,,,just wanted to hear more opinions   thx



Anytime man


----------



## ERazer (Feb 20, 2010)

CP i still got intel 4 for free could u add me to the list?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2010)

ERazer said:


> CP i still got intel 4 for free could u add me to the list?



added


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 20, 2010)

put me on for a i7 920 deal, but only in europe, or a xeon w3520

2-300$ pricerange.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> put me on for a i7 920 deal, but only in europe, or a xeon w3520
> 
> 2-300$ pricerange.



Updated


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 20, 2010)

thx man


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thx man



NP dude, anytime!


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 20, 2010)

Looking to get one more cruncher online but need a few things. AM2/AM2+ cpu (low wattage if possible). X2, X3 or X4. A small decent psu (doesnt need any pci-e connectors), just need enough to run a basic AMD system with maybe a small oc. Lastly I need a small HDD (IDE or sata), maybe 20 or 30GB. If any crunchers out there have anything PM me and we can get something worked out.  Having to retire one of my P4's, mobo is on the way out, its not worth spending any greenbacks to fix. So it being replaced hopefully with the system that I am trying to get together.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Feb 20, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Looking to get one more cruncher online but need a few things. AM2/AM2+ cpu (low wattage if possible). X2, X3 or X4. A small decent psu (doesnt need any pci-e connectors), just need enough to run a basic AMD system with maybe a small oc. Lastly I need a small HDD (IDE or sata), maybe 20 or 30GB. If any crunchers out there have anything PM me and we can get something worked out.  Having to retire one of my P4's, mobo is on the way out, its not worth spending any greenbacks to fix. So it being replaced hopefully with the system that I am trying to get together.



I have a psu you can have.maybee a harddrive also.I'll check in a bit.


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 21, 2010)

Kick arse  Ill swing by your shop on Monday.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 21, 2010)

take me off that 920 cpu, fond a w3540 instead for 280 in denmark


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 21, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Kick arse  Ill swing by your shop on Monday.



YGPM on a X2 CPU


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2010)

updated.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 21, 2010)

If there is a cruncher in need, I have a 5000BE you can have for the cost of shipping.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 21, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> If there is a cruncher in need, I have a 5000BE you can have for the cost of shipping.



i need such a proc since a few months, but i know that no american likes to ship over the pond. hopefully this will change one day...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i need such a proc since a few months, but i know that no american likes to ship over the pond. hopefully this will change one day...



I don't think Paul would mind shipping.  Adding the CPU now, if you take it let me know so I can take it off the list.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I don't think Paul would mind shipping.  Adding the CPU now, if you take it let me know so I can take it off the list.



youre sure? i missed quite a few deals,and freebies due to exactly that fact.
anyways, if paul doesnt mind, i take it, but i wont cry, if its too much a hassle


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 22, 2010)

as long as you pay for the shipping i cant see why anyone wouldnt wanna send the things?'

sounds weird to me


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 22, 2010)

This maybe alot to ask but is anyone willing to help me get a pump? I am working on getting things to WC the i7 but don't see any funds for the pump


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 22, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> as long as you pay for the shipping i cant see why anyone wouldnt wanna send the things?'
> 
> sounds weird to me


i believe its complicated,if you dont go the fedex way.
otherwise, i must admit, i have no Clue why
maybe im disliked, who knows


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 22, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> This maybe alot to ask but is anyone willing to help me get a pump? I am working on getting things to WC the i7 but don't see any funds for the pump



updated


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 22, 2010)

Sorry to ask all you this, but I am in need of a 500W+ psu for testing purposes just for a week or 2. Willing to pay shipping both ways. I have a feeling this one isn't cutting the mustard for anything over 3.4Ghz.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 22, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Sorry to ask all you this, but I am in need of a 500W+ psu for testing purposes just for a week or 2. Willing to pay shipping both ways. I have a feeling this one isn't cutting the mustard for anything over 3.4Ghz.



how about a OCZ modX 500w? If you don't get any other offers i can let you try that out. Its in my Box rig ATM but its not being used till i get my CPU for it.

I had it power my i7 and a GTX260 at one point


BTW CP take me off the list i ordered a OCZ pump based on good things people had to say about it and a good price


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 22, 2010)

Yes please if you don't mind. Also, I have to pm you. I have something else to ask you.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 22, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Sorry to ask all you this, but I am in need of a 500W+ psu for testing purposes just for a week or 2. Willing to pay shipping both ways. I have a feeling this one isn't cutting the mustard for anything over 3.4Ghz.





p_o_s_pc said:


> how about a OCZ modX 500w? If you don't get any other offers i can let you try that out. Its in my Box rig ATM but its not being used till i get my CPU for it.
> 
> I had it power my i7 and a GTX260 at one point
> 
> ...



UPDATED


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 22, 2010)

Cancel that CP. Came down to it being an unstable 3.6ghz.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 22, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Cancel that CP. Came down to it being an unstable 3.6ghz.



updated


----------



## theonedub (Feb 25, 2010)

Couple updates for me:

I need the DDR3 to be taken off the available list for the time being. Also remove me for the 9600GSO 8800GTS, I picked up both cards already 

I have a couple molex to 6pin PCIe cables available.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 25, 2010)

i might have a gainward 4850 512mb for cheapo like 20€ + shipping for our EU crunchers

will updata tomorrow


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks guys, I'll update when I get home.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 25, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Couple updates for me:
> 
> I need the DDR3 to be taken off the available list for the time being. Also remove me for the 9600GSO 8800GTS, I picked up both cards already
> 
> I have a couple molex to 6pin PCIe cables available.



Thanks, updated.



(FIH) The Don said:


> i might have a gainward 4850 512mb for cheapo like 20€ + shipping for our EU crunchers
> 
> will updata tomorrow



Thanks bro, let me know and i'll add you to the list


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 25, 2010)

i think VelvetWafer is gonna buy it actually, so might not need to put it up anyways


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 25, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i think VelvetWafer is gonna buy it actually, so might not need to put it up anyways



That's cool, just keep us posted and I'll update the list accordingly


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 26, 2010)

5000BE is gone. Please take it off the list. Thanks!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> 5000BE is gone. Please take it off the list. Thanks!


updated


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 26, 2010)

I got a KVM switch. You can remove me.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> I got a KVM switch. You can remove me.



Thanks, updated.


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 27, 2010)

SOLD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 27, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Got a 3x1GB Kingston HyperX DDR3 1800 avaliable. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104134 Had for 1 week tomorrow. I ran them @ 1500MHz so no extra voltage or oc of any kind. I am asking $100 shipped but to my crunching brothers and sisters I'll do $90 shipped. Overseas crunchers interested let me know, I will get a shipping quote. can get a pic up if anyone would like to see the actual set I have.
> 3GB DDR3 Memory kit
> 1800 CL9 240 pin (3 pcs.)
> M# KHX1800C9D3T1K3/3GX



Added to the list, thanks


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 1, 2010)

I need a decent power supply quick for my i3 540 cruncher. I'm pretty sure it's starting to die. Any reliable PSU 520w or above will do! I need this as quick as possible!!


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 1, 2010)

Crap. all i got is a 380w.  Let me do some digging.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 1, 2010)

does it HAVE to be 500w+?

if it dont have any huge gfx a 380/400w should be more than enough imo


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 1, 2010)

I got a 380w and a 390w, both Cooler Master. GREASEMONKEY hooked me up with them when I was down 1. Either work?


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 1, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> I got a 380w and a 390w, both Cooler Master. GREASEMONKEY hooked me up with them when I was down 1. Either work?



I really don't want to go that low on the wattage, but I appreciate the offers. I'll hold out and see if anyone else has anything cheap. If not, I'll have to buy a new one by tomorrow. Damn.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 1, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> I really don't want to go that low on the wattage, but I appreciate the offers. I'll hold out and see if anyone else has anything cheap. If not, I'll have to buy a new one by tomorrow. Damn.



As long as you're going for a cheap GPU, a Corsair CX400w would be plenty, I currently have one with my HD5670 and OCed Phenom II X4, I used to have one powering an OCed Q6600 (@3.3ghz) with 2 9600GSOs (although clearly it was running close to capacity, it was rather loud with this setup).  Best $40 PSUs ever


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 1, 2010)

the cx400 is prob one of the best 400w psu's out there imo, its silent, stable and can take quite a beating


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 1, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> the cx400 is prob one of the best 400w psu's out there imo, its silent, stable and can take quite a beating



I had mine powering my GTX260. Also gave no problems powering my main rig(the i7)


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 1, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I had mine powering my GTX260. Also gave no problems powering my main rig(the i7)



It's a damn good PSU, that's for sure


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 1, 2010)

Paul, you've been added to the list for a PSU


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 1, 2010)

i come asking for a big favor... Can someone gift me $5 to my paypal so i can buy a pump for my WCing please? The site i ordered from is saying they are going to refund me because they no longer carries the pump  and that leaves me alittle short to order a pump from someplace else


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 1, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i come asking for a big favor... Can someone gift me $5 to my paypal so i can buy a pump for my WCing please? The site i ordered from is saying they are going to refund me because they no longer carries the pump  and that leaves me alittle short to order a pump from someplace else



Sorry, no paypal, otherwise I gladly would


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 1, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Sorry, no paypal, otherwise I gladly would



no longer needed i just got a call from them and they said that it is on the way to me.  if that is true that is fucking great


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 1, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> no longer needed i just got a call from them and they said that it is on the way to me.  if that is true that is fucking great



have fun! if the pump has as much power,as i believe, you will be very glad, even in high restrictive loops

i got me a 750w generic today, runs my q9550 and my 8800gts fairly stable, till now


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 1, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> have fun! if the pump has as much power,as i believe, you will be very glad, even in high restrictive loops
> 
> i got me a 750w generic today, runs my q9550 and my 8800gts fairly stable, till now



i am only running a Koolance HX720 and a Enotech Scw so its not the most restrictive setup..

also don't forget to check out my Project log


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 1, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i am only running a Koolance HX720 and a Enotech Scw so its not the most restrictive setup..
> 
> also don't forget to check out my Project log



no problem, i will take a look each day


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Mar 1, 2010)

I have a 192 Core GTX 260 i can let go for 120-130$ + shipping, Im not even using sli anymore and the 260 isnt do much at all but running idle for physx. 

Its regular PPD was 8400-7800ppd which was pretty good, and buck knows and has seen that somewhat using teamviewer to set my system up.

If you guys need the 260, we will talk about shipping, pictures, how it crunched, and how its running today.

.


ALSO CP Remove my last What i have list, i basicly have let go everything in my previous list. So all i have to sell and help out with is a 939 3800+ processor and the GTX 260 above.


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 2, 2010)

I need some DDR2 (533 667 800 1066 dont matter). Traded the memory out of my X2 250 rig for an Intel E8200 cpu, will be crunching soon as I can get a mobo and some memory for it.  Anything that will run stable will work till I find some higher end stuff, DDR2 is sooooo expensive right now. :shadedshu


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 2, 2010)

Great deal on the 260...if only I had money and didn't have driver isues


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 2, 2010)

Did Paulie find a psu? I have a new Coolmax 600w in my hands right now.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 2, 2010)

Ok i know im not a cruncher but i can offer up 1GB 2x512mb PC2-4200 (533mhz) for any cruncher needing memory. if i have anything else to offer up i will post. CRUNCH AWAY!


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 2, 2010)

ygpm... 

edit:
Memory found. Thanks brandonwh64


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

so is everybody covered then?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 2, 2010)

My ram is gone. ill keep checking this forum and if i have something you need i will post it


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> so is everybody covered then?


Not sure if Paulie got a psu yet.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 2, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Not sure if Paulie got a psu yet.



Thanks to 4x4n for letting me borrow a PSU while I RMA one. I really didn't want to buy another. I've been trying to minimize the extra hardware around, per my wife's request. 

So, i'm all good.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Not sure if Paulie got a psu yet.



Naw, he's still up there


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Naw, he's still up there



See my last post.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> See my last post.



came in when I was posting that's why I missed it 

Thanks dude, and big thanks to 4X4


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 2, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i come asking for a big favor... Can someone gift me $5 to my paypal so i can buy a pump for my WCing please? The site i ordered from is saying they are going to refund me because they no longer carries the pump  and that leaves me alittle short to order a pump from someplace else



Did you get that 5 bucks yet?  I would happy to help ya out.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 2, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Did you get that 5 bucks yet?  I would happy to help ya out.



Thanks but no longer needed as the place i bought the pump from called me about 5mins after i got the email telling me that the pump is on its way to me and it was a mistake :shadedshu

Thanks for being willing to help


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 2, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Thanks but no longer needed as the place i bought the pump from called me about 5mins after i got the email telling me that the pump is on its way to me and it was a mistake :shadedshu
> 
> Thanks for being willing to help



Oh ok, no problem bro. Glad it all worked out for you.


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 2, 2010)

Just picked up an Intel E8200 in a trade, need a mobo. I know NOTHING about Intel based systems, so Im going to need help setting up and oc'ing when the time comes. It will be replacing my poor little Celeron's


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 2, 2010)

how high do you wanna oc? is it for crunching, gaming, or what?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 3, 2010)

got this board http://eu.msi.com/index.php?func=proddesc&maincat_no=1&prod_no=1845 *ONLY* for our fellow crunchers in EU, asking 20€ + shipping 

there is no accessories with the board, and no I/O shield, so it should be for a techstation or similiar.

if you live in the US or somewhere else PM me about it and i will figure aout how much the shipping will be.


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> how high do you wanna oc? is it for crunching, gaming, or what?



It will be a 100% cruncher. What chipset should I be looking for?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 3, 2010)

i would prob. do a 3.5ghz with a decent cooler on it, that should not be impossible imo.

dont really know how much voltage it should have though, but since a e8400 can do 4ghz easy with a good cooler then 3.5 should be okay

uhm i know p45, p43 and x48 are good chipsets to oc with, maybe a gigabyte ep43/45, asus p5q or similar


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 3, 2010)

So something like this would be a waist of time? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131369


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 3, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> So something like this would be a waist of time? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131369



Yes, the G31 won't handle FSB over 333mhz very well, you might get 3.2ghz, but I'd be surprised if you got much (any) more.  If you poke around, you should be able to find a used P35 or P45 board for $65 or so


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 3, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> So something like this would be a waist of time? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131369



EWWWW
i believe x38 are also fine, but i would also recommend you an x48 or p45 board... you will have much more fun with it
keep in mind, that the quality of the MC is not dependand on the chip, but on the board, for everything before i7 (and from Intel)


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 3, 2010)

How about this? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138184 Im on a tight budget on this one, till the end of the month.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 3, 2010)

well i really dont know biostar as we dont have that brand in denmark, but see some reviews of it, then you have an idea about how it performs


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 3, 2010)

Ive had very good luck with Biostar and AMD. Intel Im a n00b.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 3, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> How about this? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138184 Im on a tight budget on this one, till the end of the month.



That's a decent mobo, not great, but far better than the Asus you linked (I'm not implying that BIOstar is better than Asus in general, just in this case).  Should do 3.5 on an E8400 no problem, although you'll want a fan pointed at the MOSFETs (CPU voltage regulators)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 3, 2010)

i'm not saying its bad either, its just that i have no experience with brands like ECS, Biostart and such, 

in denmark we mainly have, EVGA, ASUS, ASrock, Gigabyte, MSI for mobo brands


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 3, 2010)

This one supports DDR2 & DDR3. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138164


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 3, 2010)

i've worked with this board alot http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128372R

we used them for our 775 gaming systems, mainly because of the incredible stability we experienced with it.


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 3, 2010)

Just built my new AMD gamer on a gigabyte. I like it.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 3, 2010)

gigabyte boards might not always have the looks, but it damn sure is the stability itself imo.

you can always count on gigabyte to deliver what you want(mostly)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2010)

Guys,

I don't really mind all this conversation at all, trust me.  But Going through 3 or 4 pages to see if somebody requested a sata cable I.E., it's a real pain.  But umm, please let's keep this thread slightly on topic please


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 3, 2010)

If anyone has an AM3 cpu they could lend over for testing that would be great. Something that you know that is stable even undervolted when overclocked.


@CP

I pm'd Assassin48. 

@blkhogan

http://www.motherboardpro.com/DFI-B...sed-Refurbished-1-yr-DFI-warranty-p-1292.html


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2010)

I'll add you when I get home.  Juan had a couple AM3 CPU's a while back, I don't know if he still has them.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 3, 2010)

To add I am also even willing to trade a 2x1GB 1333 xms3 kit with Xigmatek heatspreaders for a Sempron 140 if needed.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 3, 2010)

Does anyone need any kind of cable (SATA, IDE etc.)? What about crossfire adapters? I've got a ton of this kind of stuff around. PM me if you need anything like this. Chances are, I'll have something lying around.


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 5, 2010)

Im in need of a 775 motherboard, if at all possible support DDR3. If not DDR2 is fine also. Will house an E8200.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Im in need of a 775 motherboard, if at all possible support DDR3. If not DDR2 is fine also. Will house an E8200.



Added. keep it up, you've really gotten interested lately and have put up a few rigs so let's keep up the good work


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 5, 2010)

I think I fixed the issue I was having but I am still not conclusive with it.

@blkhogan

GL with finding the board. If I knew Abit would RMA this AW9D-Max, I'd ship it out to you.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm in need of a 40 gig or higher IDE (Or SATA) hard drive for my third cruncher I'm building, anyone have one sitting around that they could spare?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 5, 2010)

if no one from the us have one then i got a 80gb barracuda you can get for free


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 5, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> I'm in need of a 40 gig or higher IDE (Or SATA) hard drive for my third cruncher I'm building, anyone have one sitting around that they could spare?



Lemme see, I think I might have a 60GB WD Caviar


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 5, 2010)

You guys rock. Ion, PM inbound.


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 5, 2010)

I have a Seagate 40GB that I can send you if everything else falls through. Just pm me.


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 5, 2010)

I got my E8200 today from a trade. What do you guys think about this board? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157174  I have 3GB of kingston DDR3 1800 sitting here waiting to be used. It will have a mild overclock on it so I dont think I need to go P45 on the chipset. I can get one used for $55 shipped. Should I snag it, or wait for something else?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 6, 2010)

Still in need of a hard drive, turns out Ion's was dead. blkhogen, you have a PM inbound.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 6, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> I got my E8200 today from a trade. What do you guys think about this board? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157174  I have 3GB of kingston DDR3 1800 sitting here waiting to be used. It will have a mild overclock on it so I dont think I need to go P45 on the chipset. I can get one used for $55 shipped. Should I snag it, or wait for something else?



Sounds good, that and a decent HSF (Xiggy 1283) should do some decent clocks.  Remember to point a fan at the voltage regulators though


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 6, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Sounds good, that and a decent HSF (Xiggy 1283) should do some decent clocks.  Remember to point a fan at the voltage regulators though


Its on the way.  I traded my Xiggy 1283 but Im going to pickup another Corsair H50 for it.
edit:
The guy I was going to buy the ASRock from changed his mind about the price after we agreed on it.  He now says it was $55 + $10 s/h. So I told him to take it and put it where the sun dont shine (not anyone here @ TPU).  So I am still looking for a 775 motherboard.


----------



## Trigger911 (Mar 17, 2010)

I am looking for some GPUs SLI setup for crunching I tried the buy|sell forums but nothing is popping up if you guys see some good deals tell me. I honestly need 2 SLI sets I just built a Duel CPU (i7 960) (I use it for a file server but I figured I would crunch in the background) and my personal desktop is crunching also. If you guys find a good deal just inform me I will probably buy if I can afford it.  I tried to buy TheDubs 2x zodiac 250 but I was 2 minutes to late.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2010)

LlI'll see if I find anything.

There's a thread where hot deals are posted. I'm posting from the phone if not I would link you.


----------



## Trigger911 (Mar 17, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Still in need of a hard drive, turns out Ion's was dead. blkhogen, you have a PM inbound.




you need IDE or SATA? I got a few drives laying around



Chicken Patty said:


> LlI'll see if I find anything.
> 
> There's a thread where hot deals are posted. I'm posting from the phone if not I would link you.



Its ok I do watch that and the buy\sell like a hawk when i can I have 2 jobs so yea I gotta hide being here lol


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 17, 2010)

Trigger911 said:


> you need IDE or SATA? I got a few drives laying around
> 
> 
> 
> Its ok I do watch that and the buy\sell like a hawk when i can I have 2 jobs so yea I gotta hide being here lol



Someone hooked me up with a drive. but I'm in need of another here in a few days, building another crunching rig. This one will be a AMD Althon X2 instead of a carp Intel single core... If you have a SATA drive you don't want/need, I'll take it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2010)

I might have a spare at home if nothing comes through.  I'll check when i get home later.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 17, 2010)

You guys rock. 

Seriously.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks dude, I'm pretty sure I have but want to be sure.


----------



## Trigger911 (Mar 17, 2010)

well with IDE i got plenty of fast 10-160 gig drives but most of my sata are 250+ gig and I couldn't give them away but it would be pretty low price, pretty much the cheapest sata i got are 250gig wd blacks. I am always open for trades tho ^^ but the small IDE's can be yours with just shipping.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 17, 2010)

Hmmm. I think a IDE would work, just need to go thru my parts bin. (I know I have IDE cables in there somewhere!) 

I'll take whatever has the most space. As this thing isn't going to be 100% dedicated cruncher. (More like 80% most of the time.)


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 17, 2010)

Ive got a crap load of IDE ribbons, floppy and HDD. Just cleaned out my "old" parts containers. Let us know what you need. 
I also have an E8200 cpu that Ill let go for cheap to a cruncher.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 17, 2010)

I need whatever harddrives I can get really, the larger the capacity, the better.(I have to build on a budget because I have to move this month.)

I have tons of IDE ribbons and floppy drives/floppy ribbons if anyone needs any.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2010)

Im at work and lost track sorry, I don't know who's asking for what anymore   I am sure I have a spare drive and some IDE cables as well.  PM me if you need Any.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2010)

Guys, if Radical ed doesn't take it I'll have a 80GB Western Digital HDD up for grabs for crunchers.  Shipping is on me as well as long as it's inside the US.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 18, 2010)

I got a odd request...
Does anyone have a low watt small point soldering iron?
I need to do some recapping on 2 GPUs and a motherboard


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 18, 2010)

Guys, I'm trying to locate a cheap s775 quad, like a Q6600 for a "budget cruncher". Anyone?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I got a odd request...
> Does anyone have a low watt small point soldering iron?
> I need to do some recapping on 2 GPUs and a motherboard





Paulieg said:


> Guys, I'm trying to locate a cheap s775 quad, like a Q6600 for a "budget cruncher". Anyone?



None here folks, but list has been updated.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2010)

Guys, take a look at the list.  Anything that needs to be updated please let me know.

Also, radical ed took the HDD so It's not longer available.  I'll be sending it out shortly to him.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks CP!


----------



## Trigger911 (Mar 18, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, take a look at the list.  Anything that needs to be updated please let me know.
> 
> Also, radical ed took the HDD so It's not longer available.  I'll be sending it out shortly to him.



Thats very nice of ya CP

Also is there anything special you gotta do to enable boinc to use my  gpu I have a 8600 its got cuda but it doesnt seem to be doing anything, but I used GPU-z to look at the load and its always 0%


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 18, 2010)

Trigger911 said:


> Thats very nice of ya CP
> 
> Also is there anything special you gotta do to enable boinc to use my  gpu I have a 8600 its got cuda but it doesnt seem to be doing anything, but I used GPU-z to look at the load and its always 0%



sorry, only for other boinc projects... wcg sadly doesnt use the GPU plugin till now, tho its capable to use it theoretically. just a matter of time,i believe, until its fully implemented


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Thanks CP!



Anytime dude 



Trigger911 said:


> Thats very nice of ya CP
> 
> Also is there anything special you gotta do to enable boinc to use my  gpu I have a 8600 its got cuda but it doesnt seem to be doing anything, but I used GPU-z to look at the load and its always 0%



Thanks Trigger.

You need this for your GPU.  This is different than WCG though, points go towards GPU grid and not WCG.

http://www.gpugrid.net/


----------



## theonedub (Mar 18, 2010)

Available: IDE, FDD, SATA, DVI->VGA, DVI->HDMI, Molex to 6pin PCIe, and a BioStar A760G for $40 to any long term cruncher in need (link in sig). 

Thanks!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2010)

I'll add you to the list when I get home bro


----------



## xrealm20 (Mar 18, 2010)

Gents I'm looking for two 1GB ddr2 800 dimms -- bench rig went down last night because of dead ram....


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 18, 2010)

I got some laying around, let me check tonight after work. You need 1GB stick of 800MHz?


----------



## xrealm20 (Mar 18, 2010)

actually will need 2 x 1gb sticks for dual channel -- but one dimm will get the box working =)

Thanks blkhogan =)


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 18, 2010)

Sorry. Looked at your post again, my brain hasnt turned on yet today.  Will see what I can dig up.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I have a 3x1 set of DDR3 1066 RAM, one stick is perfect, the other two have a couple gold contacts missing. Supposedly they all work fine, but I am too chicken to test them out myself on my Phenom II. I would send them to a cruncher for $35, one stick is worth about $25, then you have a $10 gamble as to whether or not the other two sticks work. If a cruncher is interested let me know. I can provide pics and etc.
> 
> Really tired of looking at them and I have already spend over $45 bucks on them



added.


----------



## Trigger911 (Mar 18, 2010)

I will have 2 muskins for sale here soon they over clock pretty well too and don't require a lot of power. I just ordered 2 new 2x2gig sticks from d3fct.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2010)

Trigger911 said:


> I will have 2 muskins for sale here soon they over clock pretty well too and don't require a lot of power. I just ordered 2 new 2x2gig sticks from d3fct.



specs so I can post it?  Thanks.


----------



## Trigger911 (Mar 18, 2010)

humm let me see if I can find my validation for cpu-z I am at work atm.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 18, 2010)

isnt it just the ones in your specs?


----------



## Trigger911 (Mar 18, 2010)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=337247 

was a test to see the max I think I got it to 270 but it wasn't very stable and max amount of power I ever used was 2.2 volt


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2010)

Trigger911 said:


> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=337247
> 
> was a test to see the max I think I got it to 270 but it wasn't very stable and max amount of power I ever used was 2.2 volt



So it's a 2x1gb kit of DDR2, correct?


----------



## Trigger911 (Mar 18, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> So it's a 2x1gb kit of DDR2, correct?



Yes Sir.


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 18, 2010)

I have a gts 250 available in my FS thread if anyone is looking for something like that for folding 

I'll drop the price a touch if you mention it's for folding 

Edit: Nevermind.  I no longer have it as it is on its way to Trigger911  yay for crunching for goodies!


----------



## Trigger911 (Mar 18, 2010)

I will look into it I almost got 2 for 250 the O/C Ed too and extra shaders


----------



## Trigger911 (Mar 18, 2010)

jasper1605 said:


> I have a gts 250 available in my FS thread if anyone is looking for something like that for folding
> 
> I'll drop the price a touch if you mention it's for folding




Hey I fold I need a card my xfx 8600gfx xxx just died this morning.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 18, 2010)

i'm sure i asked before but what part of ohio are you from?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2010)

Trigger911 said:


> Yes Sir.





jasper1605 said:


> I have a gts 250 available in my FS thread if anyone is looking for something like that for folding
> 
> I'll drop the price a touch if you mention it's for folding



UPDATED guys, thank you


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 19, 2010)

I need 2 120mm fans for my rad. i think mine have a short in them because they keep turning on and off.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I need 2 120mm fans for my rad. i think mine have a short in them because they keep turning on and off.



Have you checked the wiring?  Added you on the list.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Have you checked the wiring?  Added you on the list.



yes i have. I can't find anything but it could just be that they are getting old (used the same fans for 4 builds now ) I used these fans back in my Pentium 3 days


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> yes i have. I can't find anything but it could just be that they are getting old (used the same fans for 4 builds now ) I used these fans back in my Pentium 3 days



Well, you are up on the list   I might be able to send you some, but not anytime soon bro.  Got my mom at the hospital and a lot of stuff going out.  I have to hopefully get ed's HDD out tomorrow, but I would have to look for the fans.  I'll let somebody take care of you for now, if when I find them and get things sorted out nobody has taken care off you, I will if I have the two fans around here.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 19, 2010)

Sounds like it's time to order new fans.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 19, 2010)

Okay, after spending some time formatting HDDs for crunchers, I realized I have a 20GB I don't need. It's IDE and I pulled it from a Mac, you'd have to DL some special drivers to format it, as when Windows 7 installs drivers "automatically" it doesn't show up. (Read as, I'm too lazy to deal with it/someone else could use it more than me.)

So, if someone want's it, I'd be more than willing to at the very least split shipping with you in the US.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2010)

Ed

I won't be able to get the HDD out till NSF week dude, sorry.  Got lot going on including my mom at the hospital.  Il keep you posted.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 19, 2010)

It's fine dude, I'm in no hurry, take care of your Ma.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2010)

Thank you for being understanding dude


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey, if my Mom was in the hospital, I'd be worry too, it's just kind common sense. 

I wish her that best of luck. My Dad had to learn to walk all over again when he got his knees worked on. So I know a bit what your feeling right now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2010)

Yep very similar, she had her hip done.


----------



## xrealm20 (Mar 19, 2010)

blkhogan, did you happen to find any spare ddr2 dimms?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 19, 2010)

xrealm20 said:


> blkhogan, did you happen to find any spare ddr2 dimms?



how many GB or MBs you need? What speed?


----------



## xrealm20 (Mar 20, 2010)

looking for 2 x 1gb ddr2 800 for a crunching rig that went down yesterday...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 20, 2010)

xrealm20 said:


> looking for 2 x 1gb ddr2 800 for a crunching rig that went down yesterday...



I have a set of Patriots 2 x1gb DDR2 800 they do 1000@5-5-5-10@2.1v no problem at all or stock DDR2 800@4-4-4-12@2.1v (stock volts is 2.2v) 

I will let it go for $45 shipped

EDIT: since your a cruncher i will let it go for $40shipped


----------



## theonedub (Mar 20, 2010)

Hmm, I am still looking for that Mega 1156 mount. I can also make use of a 1156 mount from any Xigmatek Cooler- looks like they are interchangeable. Thanks!


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 23, 2010)

Not sure if there's any interest but I decommissioned my Skulltrail and I have the mobo, CPUs, RAM and am looking to pass this on to a fellow WCG cruncher. The mobo is fitted with waterblocks for the CPUs, MCH and Southbridge/NV200 chips. The mobo is dual socket *LGA771* and supports *FB DIMM *DDR2 RAM only. I have no idea what this beast is worth these days but it's a solid producer and runs 24/7 at 4ghz inside Intel Vcore spec. For the Folder/Cruncher this mobo has 4 16X PCIe lanes. It's a beast. eATX form factor with dual 8 pin mobo power so it requires a serious PSU.

PM to discuss. I am not going to list it for sale. Thanks.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 23, 2010)

Yhpm Cd


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 23, 2010)

Currently in need of an AM2+/AM3 motherboard with 140W support for a fellow cruncher. If anyone could please PM with what they have available that would be great! Thanks again.

@CD

That thing is a beast. MmmMMmm....


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 23, 2010)

Okay, turns out I don't have the 20 GB hard drive I posted about before. Needed it for a crap mac for a friend. 

But, I have a 40 GB that someone could have for free. IF they need it. 







Edit- I think it may be a "green drive" as it would spin down when not in use, I had it hooked up to my rig for maybe a day because I was too lazy to remove it after I formatted it.


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 23, 2010)

xrealm20 said:


> blkhogan, did you happen to find any spare ddr2 dimms?



Yes. I have a set of OCZ Gold 800MHz 2x1GB.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 27, 2010)

I need some DDR2 RAM please  The cheaper the better!

A single 1gb 800 DDR2 would be great, a 2x1 set would be spectacular. 

Hope someone can help me out.


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 27, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I need some DDR2 RAM please  The cheaper the better!
> 
> A single 1gb 800 DDR2 would be great, a 2x1 set would be spectacular.
> 
> Hope someone can help me out.


I got ya. PM me your info.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 27, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> I got ya. PM me your info.



PM'ed


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 27, 2010)

guys, anything that I am missing or needs to be updated?


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 27, 2010)

Now that I've downgraded, and sold one of my i7 rigs, I'm looking to optimize the crunchers that I do have. I currently have an s775 cruncher at my inlaws that is running an e2180. I'd like to upgrade it to a Quad for crunching. Anyone with a Quad they could sell me so I can squeeze more juice out of this cruncher?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 28, 2010)

i need a AM2/+ board and a PSU


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 28, 2010)

I might have a PSU for you. I'll get back to you about it on Monday.


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 28, 2010)

I might have a cheap AM2+ board later this week. All I am waiting for is its replacement thats coming from Paulieg. Will let you know when its been changed out.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 28, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> I might have a cheap AM2+ board later this week. All I am waiting for is its replacement thats coming from Paulieg. Will let you know when its been changed out.



Let me know when you have it available so I can add it.



Tim/Paul

List updated


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 28, 2010)

i hate asking for parts but it seems that my x2 cruncher (after running for ~2years 24/7 overclocked) decided to give up the ghost. Thanks for being willing to help


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 28, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i hate asking for parts but it seems that my x2 cruncher (after running for ~2years 24/7 overclocked) decided to give up the ghost. Thanks for being willing to help



There's nothing wrong with that bro, we are here to help each other out.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 28, 2010)

I got some good news. I called up one of my friends and he told me he has a board i can have and his cousin has a PSU. So take me off the list and later today i will go get the stuff from him.


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 28, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I got some good news. I called up one of my friends and he told me he has a board i can have and his cousin has a PSU. So take me off the list and later today i will go get the stuff from him.



Nice. Let us know if something falls through. I will have some stuff when my uprades are done. Will get a list of stuff avaliable to CP so he can post it all. It will be for sale here for a very discounted amount compared to the [FS] list. Should have most of them done hopefully this week. 
Also, I am in need of a ps2 to usb adapter. Does anyone have one laying around in their junk bins?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 28, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I got some good news. I called up one of my friends and he told me he has a board i can have and his cousin has a PSU. So take me off the list and later today i will go get the stuff from him.



Great news Tim, I'll update the list now 



blkhogan said:


> Nice. Let us know if something falls through. I will have some stuff when my uprades are done. Will get a list of stuff avaliable to CP so he can post it all. It will be for sale here for a very discounted amount compared to the [FS] list. Should have most of them done hopefully this week.
> Also, I am in need of a ps2 to usb adapter. Does anyone have one laying around in their junk bins?



What the hell do you need that for?  Just curious


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 28, 2010)

My KVM switch is the older PS2 style. I have one adapter for the mouse but need one more for the keyboad. Right now I just pull it and hook it to the system I am looking at.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 28, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> My KVM switch is the older PS2 style. I have one adapter for the mouse but need one more for the keyboad. Right now I just pull it and hook it to the system I am looking at.



Gotcha, added.


----------



## XZero450 (Mar 28, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Also, I am in need of a ps2 to usb adapter. Does anyone have one laying around in their junk bins?









One of those? I gots several.


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 28, 2010)

XZero450 said:


> http://base0.googlehosted.com/base_...9-6f2cbcd63c00.jpg&size=20&dhm=363a389d&hl=en
> 
> One of those? I gots several.


Yes sir, That be it.

EDIT:
Adapter taken care of CP.


----------



## Trigger911 (Mar 29, 2010)

I thought most of them adapters only worked for mice?


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 29, 2010)

I made sure the one I have would run the KB. It does with no problems.


----------



## Trigger911 (Mar 29, 2010)

Say they would require extra pins I know the mouse ones work with just 3 pins


----------



## theonedub (Mar 29, 2010)

I nominate blkhogan for "Cruncher Helping Cruncher of the Week!"


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 29, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I nominate blkhogan for "Cruncher Helping Cruncher of the Week!"


Thank you kind sir.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 29, 2010)

list updated


----------



## HammerON (Mar 29, 2010)

I am looking for a PSU, heatsink (LGA 1366) and VGA card. Not looking for free shit, just a really good deal
Building a 5th i7 rig and I am really pushing my $ limits


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 29, 2010)

HammerON said:


> I am looking for a PSU, heatsink (LGA 1366) and VGA card. Not looking for free shit, just a really good deal
> Building a 5th i7 rig and I am really pushing my $ limits



No, you are denied from being added to the list.  No more rigs for you, how do you expect us to get pie bro?  


  Added


----------



## ERazer (Mar 29, 2010)

Cp, take out my cpu off the list, some1 already ask for it


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 29, 2010)

HammerON said:


> I am looking for a PSU, heatsink (LGA 1366) and VGA card. Not looking for free shit, just a really good deal
> Building a 5th i7 rig and I am really pushing my $ limits



You my man are a serious WCG junkie. I was like that a few months ago until my wife put an end to that because of space and utility bills. 

I have a Topower Zumax 850w PSU that I just sent in for RMA. It's a very solid PSU. If you want it when it comes back, it's yours for a very nice price.

I'm still looking for a cheap s775 quad for one of my crunchers. I know there is someone who can help me out here!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 29, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> You my man are a serious WCG junkie. I was like that a few months ago until my wife put an end to that because of space and utility bills.
> 
> I have a Topower Zumax 850w PSU that I just sent in for RMA. It's a very solid PSU. If you want it when it comes back, it's yours for a very nice price.
> 
> I'm still looking for a cheap s775 quad for one of my crunchers. I know there is someone who can help me out here!



Depends on how much you're willing to spend. I have Q9650 going. Although giving the exchange rate you may be better off buying local.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 29, 2010)

HammerON said:


> I am looking for a PSU, heatsink (LGA 1366) and VGA card. Not looking for free shit, just a really good deal
> Building a 5th i7 rig and I am really pushing my $ limits



I got a rosewill Fort 120 that i used to cool my i7 with before i got water. $35shipped

EDIT:that is if i can get the backplate off of my board because its stuck to the lotes socket  nothing that alittle careful work with a small screw driver can't fix.... So if you want it i will get everything together


----------



## Trigger911 (Mar 29, 2010)

POS_pc where did you get the nice siggie? I want one like that


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 29, 2010)

i think its folding sig


----------



## HammerON (Mar 29, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> No, you are denied from being added to the list.  No more rigs for you, how do you expect us to get pie bro?
> 
> Added







Paulieg said:


> You my man are a serious WCG junkie. I was like that a few months ago until my wife put an end to that because of space and utility bills.
> 
> I have a Topower Zumax 850w PSU that I just sent in for RMA. It's a very solid PSU. If you want it when it comes back, it's yours for a very nice price.
> 
> I'm still looking for a cheap s775 quad for one of my crunchers. I know there is someone who can help me out here!



Thanks Paulieg! How long do you think the RMA will take?



p_o_s_pc said:


> I got a rosewill Fort 120 that i used to cool my i7 with before i got water. $35shipped
> 
> EDIT:that is if i can get the backplate off of my board because its stuck to the lotes socket  nothing that alittle careful work with a small screw driver can't fix.... So if you want it i will get everything together



Thanks p_o_spc! Appreciate it. I will get back with you real soon as I have a couple others I am looking at as well. What kind of temps were you getting? OC?

Wow - I apprecaite all of your quick responses


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 30, 2010)

Some stuff I have ready to move. More coming. Spring cleaning time. 
1- Intel E8200 2.6GHz
1- Intel OEM 775 cooler
2- 512MB pc4200 memory
1- Factory cooler for an EVGA 8800GTS
1- MSI RX2600XT 512MB gpu
1- 200w HP OEM psu (no pci-e)

I need:
2 HDD's The smaller the better. 20 to 80GB would be ideal
CPU coolers. Stock Phenom heatpipe coolers would work perfect, or aftermarket. AM2/AM2+/AM3
TIM dont matter type, just something reliable. 
120mm fans
140mm fans
An oz of the finest smoke, and 2 high priced hookers.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 30, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Thanks Paulieg! How long do you think the RMA will take?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got around 60c @3.7ghz@1.21v but keep in mind that was with the fan set on silent in the BIOS


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 30, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Thanks Paulieg! How long do you think the RMA will take?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Two weeks to 30 days. You can claim it, if you want it. If not,  it will go up for sale when the new one arrives.


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 30, 2010)

If he doesnt claim it Paul, I will. If thats ok with you  Its completely up to Hammer.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 30, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Some stuff I have ready to move. More coming. Spring cleaning time.
> 1- Intel E8200 2.6GHz
> 1- Intel OEM 775 cooler
> 2- 512MB pc4200 memory
> ...



so the stuff ready to move is up for grabs, and the stuff you need... well you need 

correct?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 30, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Some stuff I have ready to move. More coming. Spring cleaning time.
> 1- Intel E8200 2.6GHz
> 1- Intel OEM 775 cooler
> 2- 512MB pc4200 memory
> ...



I also need those things


----------



## HammerON (Mar 30, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Two weeks to 30 days. You can claim it, if you want it. If not,  it will go up for sale when the new one arrives.



Thanks for the kind offer but I will pass as I am looking to get one within a week

As you stated before I am a "WCG junkie" and I need my "fix"


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 30, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> so the stuff ready to move is up for grabs, and the stuff you need... well you need
> 
> correct?


that is correct sir. 



p_o_s_pc said:


> I also need those things


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 30, 2010)

I have a 20GB IDE drive sitting around if you want it Hogan. Turns out I have one too many. :/

I also have a stock AMD Athlon X2 cooler sitting around if you want it.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 30, 2010)

i once used this pralinés, to send my Ex-Gf, some of my finest brown smoke.
was hella work, to press it in form, so it looks exactly the same:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 30, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> that is correct sir.



updated, thanks bro


----------



## HammerON (Mar 31, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I got around 60c @3.7ghz@1.21v but keep in mind that was with the fan set on silent in the BIOS



I went ahead and bought a Cooler Master Hyper N520 Mirror Finished Copper Base Aluminum Fins 5 Heatpipes CPU Cooler - (RR-920-N520-GP) off of Amazon for $35.00
Has some great reviews on the web and I like the fact that it already has 2 fans.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001NJ0D0Y/?tag=tec06d-20

Thanks again for the offer


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 31, 2010)

HammerON said:


> I went ahead and bought a Cooler Master Hyper N520 Mirror Finished Copper Base Aluminum Fins 5 Heatpipes CPU Cooler - (RR-920-N520-GP) off of Amazon for $35.00
> Has some great reviews on the web and I like the fact that it already has 2 fans.
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001NJ0D0Y/?tag=tec06d-20
> 
> Thanks again for the offer



That seems like a heck of a deal hammer


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 1, 2010)

@ Trigger911

Do you still have the 2x1Gb ddr ram available? What speed is it? I'm running 1gb ddr2 667 and it is kinda slow and annoying to navigate around on cruncher #2.

PM me if you still got it...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 2, 2010)

I have a 8800GT with a Xiggy Battle Axe (not stock fans,will provide pics if anyone shows interest)
and a Rosewill Fort120 with mounting for s775,1356,AM2(AM2+,AM3)
If wanted PM me with a offer.

I am wanting to sell because i want to upgrade my video card


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 2, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I have a 8800GT with a Xiggy Battle Axe (not stock fans,will provide pics if anyone shows interest)
> and a Rosewill Fort120 with mounting for s775,1356,AM2(AM2+,AM3)
> If wanted PM me with a offer.
> 
> I am wanting to sell because i want to upgrade my video card



updated.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 2, 2010)

CP - Please update mine as well. I have all the items I was looking for coming soon

Thanks again to everyones offers


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 2, 2010)

HammerON said:


> CP - Please update mine as well. I have all the items I was looking for coming soon
> 
> Thanks again to everyones offers



updated


----------



## Trigger911 (Apr 2, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> @ Trigger911
> 
> Do you still have the 2x1Gb ddr ram available? What speed is it? I'm running 1gb ddr2 667 and it is kinda slow and annoying to navigate around on cruncher #2.
> 
> PM me if you still got it...



its rated a 5-5-5-12-23 @ 1.8v ddr2 800

I still have it 40 and I will have it shipped I can only ship on Saturdays though so you know government job


----------



## Trigger911 (Apr 3, 2010)

Well I am looking for another Gigbabyte GTS 250 snap shot below. I just started folding with video card.


----------



## XZero450 (Apr 3, 2010)

I probably will have a GTX 260 freeing up soon.

I do have a couple optical drives, and a USB KVM switch somewhere that I just saw last night.


----------



## theonedub (Apr 3, 2010)

I will give discounts to any of my hardware listed in my FS thread (link in sig) to a dedicated Folder or Cruncher.

Also have a Thermaltake ISGC-300 heatsink with AM2/AM3 hardware that I can send out for $30 to a dedicated team member. I can send the 775/1366 hardware with it, but it is missing these little rubber washers that go between it and the motherboard. Can be picked up from Walmart or a local hardware store for cheap though.


----------



## XZero450 (Apr 7, 2010)

Someone want my C0 chip? I've gotten 3.84 out of it with 1.32v(12gb RAM also) on my Asus board.. My eVGA board that it was running in last is what has been preventing it along with a lesser cooling setup.

I have the opportunity to grab another D0 and help a friend out, but can't swing 3 i7 rigs.. 

Therefore, if someone wants my C0 for a reasonable amount (preferably for crunching), I'll get the D0 and get a few more mhz crunching as well.

Edit: 'Course, if someone wants another D0 I could probably help arrange that.


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 7, 2010)

Ill tell you what.... This is the best bunch of people Ive been involved with ever. People helping people is a "lost art" nowadays. :shadedshu Proud to be apart of this team.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 7, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Ill tell you what.... This is the best bunch of people Ive been involved with ever. People helping people is a "lost art" nowadays. :shadedshu Proud to be apart of this team.



amen to that brotha.

Udpating the list with the deal.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 7, 2010)

XZero450 said:


> Someone want my C0 chip? I've gotten 3.84 out of it with 1.32v(12gb RAM also) on my Asus board.. My eVGA board that it was running in last is what has been preventing it along with a lesser cooling setup.
> 
> I have the opportunity to grab another D0 and help a friend out, but can't swing 3 i7 rigs..
> 
> ...



how much are we talking for a D0? I would love to sell/trade my C0 for a D0.But it looks like i have one of the better C0's


----------



## XZero450 (Apr 7, 2010)

Right now he is wanting $210 for the complete retail package, batch is 3946A.

Additional: Can't/Wont trade as he needs money. Lost his job just after putting his i7 rig together, so it's going faster than he got it...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 7, 2010)

XZero450 said:


> Right now he is wanting $210 for the complete retail package, batch is 3946A.
> 
> Additional: Can't/Wont trade as he needs money. Lost his job just after putting his i7 rig together, so it's going faster than he got it...



sadly i can't get that much off of my i7. Maybe i will have to start a FS thread to try and sell some stuff (possibly even my watercooling)


----------



## XZero450 (Apr 7, 2010)

I've got:

2x CD-RW drives
1x DVD-RW [LiteOn]
13' 7/16" ID clear tubing
1x USB Belkin KVM switch (haven't used it much, ever.)
3x Scythe SFF21G <-- too loud for my taste.
1x MSI GTX 260 216, stock cooler and GT200 adapter for MCW60 block + Enzo Tech ramsinks. Might let go of my MCW60 as well.

Anyone wanna trade me a x58 board for those?


----------



## Trigger911 (Apr 7, 2010)

XZero450 said:


> Someone want my C0 chip? I've gotten 3.84 out of it with 1.32v(12gb RAM also) on my Asus board.. My eVGA board that it was running in last is what has been preventing it along with a lesser cooling setup.
> 
> I have the opportunity to grab another D0 and help a friend out, but can't swing 3 i7 rigs..
> 
> ...



I would jump on that I have never owned an intel but I think I7 would be a good way to pop my cherry.


----------



## XZero450 (Apr 7, 2010)

They are indeed a go way to start out.  You then interested?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 7, 2010)

Trigger911 said:


> I would jump on that I have never owned an intel but I think I7 would be a good way to pop my cherry.



If the other 2 guys don't get it i will sell you my i7 C0 and Asus Gene for a decent price(PM me and we will workout details). The C0 does 3.9ghz@1.25v and 4ghz@1.36v so mine is one of the better C0's 


EDIT:I'm sorry XZero to get in the middle of your possible sale. It was rude of me to post this right after yours


----------



## Trigger911 (Apr 8, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> If the other 2 guys don't get it i will sell you my i7 C0 and Asus Gene for a decent price(PM me and we will workout details). The C0 does 3.9ghz@1.25v and 4ghz@1.36v so mine is one of the better C0's
> 
> 
> EDIT:I'm sorry XZero to get in the middle of your possible sale. It was rude of me to post this right after yours



POS I wish I could afford it I am going to buy a amd 920 quad for my main rig I guess I could go that route but I am in college and just an intern. I need to start sellin my body with all the hardware i bought in here past couple of months


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 8, 2010)

If anyone needs a Zalman socket 1366 kit, I have one NIB sitting around collecting dust. $5+ whatever a small envelope costs to ship these days.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> If anyone needs a Zalman socket 1366 kit, I have one NIB sitting around collecting dust. $5+ whatever a small envelope costs to ship these days.



added.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 8, 2010)

XZero450 said:


> Someone want my C0 chip? I've gotten 3.84 out of it with 1.32v(12gb RAM also) on my Asus board.. My eVGA board that it was running in last is what has been preventing it along with a lesser cooling setup.
> 
> I have the opportunity to grab another D0 and help a friend out, but can't swing 3 i7 rigs..
> 
> ...



What do you consider to be fair? I'll give you $165 shipped for that CO. It is for a cruncher. LMK.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 8, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> I'll give you $165 shipped for that CO. It is for a cruncher. LMK.



I'm your hucklebear


----------



## Trigger911 (Apr 10, 2010)

I just ordered a 920 do you guys think it is time to retire my m2n32 sli? or should I be good? I do not think i can max out the hyper threading currently with this board i also have 6 gig of 1066 ram. I figured i would ask you guys for advice. you know you are all 's


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 10, 2010)

920 what? hope it aint a i7, then you just fucked yourself 

you need new mb and memory

i hope you're just jokin


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 10, 2010)

Trigger911 said:


> I just ordered a 920 do you guys think it is time to retire my m2n32 sli? or should I be good? I do not think i can max out the hyper threading currently with this board i also have 6 gig of 1066 ram. I figured i would ask you guys for advice. you know you are all 's



Yeah. I REALLY hope you are kidding, or we are not understanding your post.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 10, 2010)

i believe he means a phenom 2 920


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 10, 2010)

with HT? i think not


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> with HT? i think not



he meaned HyperTransportTechnology, not HT


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 10, 2010)

riiiight


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 10, 2010)

When I read that I was like


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 10, 2010)

like this?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> like this?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100410/noyphh.jpg



Probably a little uglier


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 10, 2010)

i would pay to see that

but yeah, it should be a one of a kind project to fit  i7 920 in a am2 socket


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i would pay to see that
> 
> but yeah, it should be a one of a kind project to fit  i7 920 in a am2 socket



and successfully


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 10, 2010)

yeah not sure it will work thoug


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah not sure it will work thoug



Then it wasn't successful


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100410/Doh824.png


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 10, 2010)

so are they done with your apartment?


----------



## Trigger911 (Apr 10, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i believe he means a phenom 2 920



yea sorry i was in hurry i was talking HTT and i should have said AMD 920 lol but no not dumb enough to try to use intel on amd hahaha

lol nice to see i stirred you all up haha


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 10, 2010)

Trigger911 said:


> yea sorry i was in hurry i was talking HTT and i should have said AMD 920 lol but no not dumb enough to try to use intel on amd hahaha
> 
> lol nice to see i stirred you all up haha



Don't worry, we all figured it out right off the bat, we did have a hesitation when reading it for the first time I'm sure


----------



## Trigger911 (Apr 11, 2010)

OK now we got that over with suggestion i do want nice hardware but I cant spend much should I stick with what i got? I got an offer on my 2 x1 gig sticks and mobo and cpu and its not to bad 350 for the combo and I doupt I could sell it for that much here haha ... but I am open to suggestions. but I would like to stick to ddr2 as I have 4 gig of ram already


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 11, 2010)

Get a good 785 or 790 board that supports DDR2, and pick up a AII or PHII unlock it and pump it up. You can get a hell of a setup for less than your selling your parts for. 
Something like this would be a great base to start with. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.357501


----------



## Trigger911 (Apr 11, 2010)

i have a amd 920 as you know "cummin" for me.


----------



## XZero450 (Apr 11, 2010)

If you're near a MC, or know someone who'd ship to you.. You could get a 555BE and the same or similar board for about the same price.

http://www.microcenter.com/specials...e.html?BrCs=498&BrCg=16186978&BrRc=1100236437


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 11, 2010)

Heck, if you got a 920 coming your half way there already. I remember now.  Get a nice board maybe a new cooler and cut it loooooooose.


----------



## Trigger911 (Apr 11, 2010)

http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?item=n82e16819103472 is what I have comming I got in a deal with hogan when the guy gets his cpu I will get another guys


----------



## XZero450 (Apr 11, 2010)

CPU orgy.. er.. just need a 785 board now.. and some RAM with headroom


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 11, 2010)

Ive got a sweet board for ya to get. Let me find it.

Edit: This is probably one of the best boards Ive used to date. But its DDR3. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131398R


----------



## XZero450 (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice board, has everything except a refrigerator =X

Needing some DDR3 to go with it though, no?


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 11, 2010)

Sell your DDR2 (prices are through the roof right now) and pick up some DDR3.


----------



## Trigger911 (Apr 11, 2010)

Great price bro but I dont think i can afford the ddr3 its pretty expensive I would need 4-6 gig of ram minimal as i use my main machine for games, crunching and vmware ( I setup state systems and such I play with them at home so i get them done fast at work ... makes me look super smart lmao)


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 11, 2010)

Trigger911 said:


> Great price bro but I dont think i can afford the ddr3 its pretty expensive I would need 4-6 gig of ram minimal as i use my main machine for games, crunching and vmware ( I setup state systems and such I play with them at home so i get them done fast at work ... makes me look super smart lmao)


Ive got some Kingston HyperX 1800 that I would sell you for a steal. 
These be it. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104134


----------



## Trigger911 (Apr 11, 2010)

Ok I will have to think on that as i got 2 1 gig video cards and it might be a bottleneck but thanks for the help ^^


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 11, 2010)

I need $60 to fix one of my crunchers that are down. So if your interested $60 shipped takes um. That goes for any other of our crunchers also. I need to get that rig back up soon.


----------



## Trigger911 (Apr 11, 2010)

I gotta be easy on money as I need to buy a new car I might just wait this out and use this board till i can afford something new.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 12, 2010)

Guys,

I found a HDD I can give to a cruncher in need.  Let me know.  Not sure on the specs as I have it in my closet and I have it covered up since I will have some work done to my room tomorrow.  So I cover up the closet doors and my stuff so that the dust and debris doesn't sneak in.  I'll post specs tomorrow, but if it's for a cruncher specs wouldn't matter anyways 

The Drive is IDE, I do know that for a fact though.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 13, 2010)

CP could you add the link to my FS thread please?
I have:
Rosewill Fort120
koolance HX-720 
cheap S775 board


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 13, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> CP could you add the link to my FS thread please?
> I have:
> Rosewill Fort120
> koolance HX-720
> cheap S775 board



done.`


----------



## XZero450 (Apr 14, 2010)

My C0 is no longer available to be had..

Crunchers get a pretty nice discount on most things in my FS thread though.. Will be adding a few more things soon.


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 14, 2010)

Anyone interested in a 24" Sceptre LCD? Its got 1 stuck red pixel that Ive tried forever to get rid of. It was used as my gaming screen. I game on my laptop now because of the lack of room I have until my new shop is built. If interested I will put some pics and specs up.


----------



## XZero450 (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm interested! Been suffering withdrawal. =X


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 15, 2010)

XZero450 said:


> My C0 is no longer available to be had..
> 
> Crunchers get a pretty nice discount on most things in my FS thread though.. Will be adding a few more things soon.



updated.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 15, 2010)

i need a 140mm fan


----------



## Trigger911 (Apr 15, 2010)

I just wanted to say I got my RAC above 1000 finally lawl


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 15, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i need a 140mm fan



Lemme check, I might have one (I'll shoot you a PM)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 15, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i need a 140mm fan





[Ion] said:


> Lemme check, I might have one (I'll shoot you a PM)



So do you?


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> So do you?


Ive got one if he doesnt. Just send me a PM on where to ship it.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> So do you?



Nope, I realized I gave it to a friend a while back, and shot p_o_s a PM to the negative last night


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 15, 2010)

Before I post this for sale tonight, I thought I'd offer it to my fellow crunchers. I'm selling a Corsair H50 cooler. It just don't love the mounting system, especially in the case that cruncher is in. It's like new, except it's missing the AMD backplate. If anyone here wants it for cheap, send me a PM before 8pm tonight, otherwise I'll be listing it.


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 15, 2010)

Got my last X4 setup today. But I need a psu with a 8 pin mobo connector. My spares only have the 4 pin connectors. Something cheap around 400w dont need any pci-e, just the 8 pin.


----------



## theonedub (Apr 15, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Before I post this for sale tonight, I thought I'd offer it to my fellow crunchers. I'm selling a Corsair H50 cooler. It just don't love the mounting system, especially in the case that cruncher is in. It's like new, except it's missing the AMD backplate. If anyone here wants it for cheap, send me a PM before 8pm tonight, otherwise I'll be listing it.



YGPM


The ISGC-300 in my FS (link in sig) can go to any cruncher for $25 shipped.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 15, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Got my last X4 setup today. But I need a psu with a 8 pin mobo connector. My spares only have the 4 pin connectors. Something cheap around 400w dont need any pci-e, just the 8 pin.





theonedub said:


> YGPM
> 
> 
> The ISGC-300 in my FS (link in sig) can go to any cruncher for $25 shipped.



updated fellas


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 15, 2010)

Hey CP. When you get a chance you can clean my "needs" list down to just the psu. Everything else has been taken care of. 
Also remove the e8200 off my for sale list.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Hey CP. When you get a chance you can clean my "needs" list down to just the psu. Everything else has been taken care of.
> Also remove the e8200 off my for sale list.



done   Thank you bro.


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 16, 2010)

I just started WCG crunching and joined the TPU team yesterday... How do i put that widget thing that you guys have on my profile???


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 16, 2010)

you need to have 100k points, its taken me 2 months with crunching while i sleep on a pII 965, and now a i7 920 instead.

so i guess you have to earn it

and welcome btw, good to have you here


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 16, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> I just started WCG crunching and joined the TPU team yesterday... How do i put that widget thing that you guys have on my profile???



you have first to crunch 100000 wcg points (700000 boinc points) to be able to activate that


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 16, 2010)

Well I have three computers crunching simultaneously so hopefully I'll get there quick! Thanks guys!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 16, 2010)

what cpu's and at what speeds?

and how much will you be crunching a day? +-


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 16, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> what cpu's and at what speeds?
> 
> and how much will you be crunching a day? +-



965 BE @ 3.9 .... Intel dual core @ stock and an atom LOL but it crunches good for a wee little netbook!!! The last two are jst stock laptop and netbook but i figure the more comps the better


----------



## theonedub (Apr 16, 2010)

^ Just be careful with the laptops going 100%, maybe scale them back to 60%. I did not like the temps I was getting with my SU3500 running WCG 100% so I stopped running it  Only desktops for me now.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 16, 2010)

the pII should give 2400ppd- a day if you crunch 100%, but thats not likely? so maybe half that

the mobile should give you 750ppd at 100% but, again, depends on how much you use it, and the Atom, yeah....dont know,


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 16, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> 965 BE @ 3.9 .... Intel dual core @ stock and an atom LOL but it crunches good for a wee little netbook!!! The last two are jst stock laptop and netbook but i figure the more comps the better



Depending on the laptop you have you can get some very good PPD from it, I have a Lenovo Thinkpad T400 with a C2DM P8600 that I get a solid ~700 BOINC points each day out of..and it never exceeds 60c even at 100% crunching for over a week.  If you haven't already done so, check out the WCG Essentials thread in my sig


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm on my second and a half day now and up to 3500 pts.. I'll know in about a week what i'm averaging. I scaled down the laptop noticed temps spiking. Ironically the netbook is slow but chugging like a little train lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2010)

Welcome aboard gary, you are starting off with a nice little farm.  Make sure to check the Essentials Thread, it has everything you need to know there buddy.  

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1603277


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 16, 2010)

I've got an e1200 available for the cost of shipping. If anyone needs it, LMK.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 16, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> I've got a e1200 avaiable for the cost of shipping. If anyone needs it, LMK.



tempted to grab that and put on the spare board i have but i'm broke and still owe bog. money 

@CP could you update the list of things i need please. I don't need the 120mm fans anymore but i need a 140mm fan and the soldering iron still


----------



## theonedub (Apr 16, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> I've got a e1200 avaiable for the cost of shipping. If anyone needs it, LMK.



If only I didnt sell my spare 775 board


----------



## bogmali (Apr 16, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> tempted to grab that and put on the spare board i have but i'm broke and still owe bog. money







p_o_s_pc said:


> @CP could you update the list of things i need please. I don't need the 120mm fans anymore but i need a 140mm fan and the soldering iron still



I will include a fan when I ship the rad


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 16, 2010)

theonedub said:


> If only I didnt sell my spare 775 board



I have one i will let go for $10+shipping


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 16, 2010)

theonedub said:


> If only I didnt sell my spare 775 board



If you end up buying that H50, I'll just pict the chip in the same box. No extra shipping.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 19, 2010)

I need 2 1/2 barbs for a radiator(adding another rad to my main rig and need some fittings for it)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 19, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I need 2 1/2 barbs for a radiator(adding another rad to my main rig and need some fittings for it)



I only have 1   I do have some Koolance 3/8th Compression fittings if you need some


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I only have 1   I do have some Koolance 3/8th Compression fittings if you need some



thanks but 3/8th wont work my loop is 1/2  if anyone else has 1 1/2 that could work too


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 19, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks but 3/8th wont work my loop is 1/2  if anyone else has 1 1/2 that could work too


Yep, I got you up on the list.  Let's see how it goes.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 19, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks but 3/8th wont work my loop is 1/2  if anyone else has 1 1/2 that could work too



I've got a couple for you. Just send me your addy again.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 19, 2010)

Hey Tim, if you want I can still send you the one I have?


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 19, 2010)

Does anyone have a spare 92mm fan?  I'm hoping push/pull on the Xigmatek could drop temps a bit until I get the H50


----------



## Trigger911 (Apr 19, 2010)

I got nothing but 80's


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 19, 2010)

Trigger911 said:


> I got nothing but 80's



I have plenty of 80s and some 120s...I'll probably just try a 120.  Thanks anyways!

EDIT: WOOT! 2500 posts!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 19, 2010)

I also have a 80.  Congrats on your post count ION


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 19, 2010)

T_SKI has me taken care of for 2 of them. Paul how much you want for yours because i have another rad that i could put to use soon


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 19, 2010)

Ive got 120's and 140's. No 90 or 92's.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 20, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Does anyone have a spare 92mm fan?  I'm hoping push/pull on the Xigmatek could drop temps a bit until I get the H50



I think my brother does, I'll have to ask him.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 20, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> I think my brother does, I'll have to ask him.



Thanks!  If you could let me know via PM whenever you figure out, that would be great.  I'm just going to try a 120 until then


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm in need of a good southbridge/northbridge heatsink for my southbridge on my ASRock A780LM. It's getting WAAAY to hot for my liking with the stock one. Issue is that I can't find one that will work, as mine's all strange.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 20, 2010)

mx2 with some glue, then just find what ever hs you like and glue it on there


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 20, 2010)

use paper glue! no power glue, or fast glue! it must be flexible and soft, when dried


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 20, 2010)

I typically use hot glue, I did that with my old P4HT system


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 21, 2010)

a drop or 2 of super glue and thermal paste of choice  and your good to go


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 21, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> a drop or 2 of super glue and thermal paste of choice  and your good to go



Wait, so you mix it up and create your own thermal adhesive?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 21, 2010)

yes, and use a heatgun/hairdryer to get them off


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 21, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Wait, so you mix it up and create your own thermal adhesive?



no. I tried that and failed. I take a drop of glue and put it where ever i can without touching the hottest part if possible and use TIM in the middle like normal.

DON what mix did you use to make a thermal adhesive?


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 21, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> no. I tried that and failed. I take a drop of glue and put it where ever i can without touching the hottest part if possible and use TIM in the middle like normal.



Oh, OK, I do that if I want a semi-permanent solution, but I read a thread over at XS a while back where someone made their own thermal adhesive...but I don't remember how and I can't fine it


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 21, 2010)

i used mx2 with some ordinary superglue, it worked fine, just a drop or 2, 

but idk, maybe i was lucky, havent tried it for a while


----------



## theonedub (Apr 24, 2010)

CP please update my status on the list: 

Needed: 1156 bracket for Megahalems and/or 1156 bracket for Xig DK (or any HDT3 series Xig)

Available: IDE, FDD, SATA, DVI->VGA, DVI->HDMI, Molex to 6pin PCIe, and a BioStar A760G for $40 to any long term cruncher in need. 

Thanks!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 24, 2010)

theonedub said:


> CP please update my status on the list:
> 
> Needed: 1156 bracket for Megahalems and/or 1156 bracket for Xig DK (or any HDT3 series Xig)
> 
> ...



updated bro


----------



## mosheen (Apr 24, 2010)

Looking for 1GB DDR2 667 or 800 memory for free/cheap.
Must ship to mauritius.


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 24, 2010)

Let me see what I have for spares. I know I have some 533 but will check for some 667 or 800. Will post what I have this afternoon. If the 533 will work I know I have those avaliable.


----------



## mosheen (Apr 25, 2010)

Needed: 1GB DDR2 memory, socket 775 motherboard.

Shipping to Mauritius.

Thanks

Edit: For use with dual-core celeron e3200


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 25, 2010)

I tested the memory that I have, they failed memtest. Dont have any spare 667 or 800. Sorry bro.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 25, 2010)

Anyone have any old regular DDR sticks that I could buy off them for cheap?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 25, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Anyone have any old regular DDR sticks that I could buy off them for cheap?



I have:

one stick of 256 MB DDR 2100
one stick of 128 MB DDR 2100

Take your pick, it's yours for free.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 25, 2010)

Guys,

I need a USB mouse, any type doesn't matter.  The mouse on my i7 cruncher decided to just stop working out of the blues.  I know I don't use this rig but it's a pain to check if it's locked up or you know, checking stuff out on it.  Let me know what you guys have to offer


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I have:
> 
> one stick of 256 MB DDR 2100
> one stick of 128 MB DDR 2100
> ...



Sadly i need a 1 gig stick, or two 512 sticks. :shadedshu


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 25, 2010)

is it DDR or DDR2 you need?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 25, 2010)

DDR, for an older P4.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 25, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Sadly i need a 1 gig stick, or two 512 sticks. :shadedshu



Sorry bro, that's all I have for DDR.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys,
> 
> I need a USB mouse, any type doesn't matter.  The mouse on my i7 cruncher decided to just stop working out of the blues.  I know I don't use this rig but it's a pain to check if it's locked up or you know, checking stuff out on it.  Let me know what you guys have to offer



Lemme check what I have, I know I have a PS2 mouse, maybe a USB one as well


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys,
> 
> I need a USB mouse, any type doesn't matter.  The mouse on my i7 cruncher decided to just stop working out of the blues.  I know I don't use this rig but it's a pain to check if it's locked up or you know, checking stuff out on it.  Let me know what you guys have to offer


Damn. Just gave my old Mx518 to my sis.  Always see these to late. I dug up an old serial mouse though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 26, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Lemme check what I have, I know I have a PS2 mouse, maybe a USB one as well


Cool, let me know bro 


blkhogan said:


> Damn. Just gave my old Mx518 to my sis.  Always see these to late. I dug up an old serial mouse though.



  Don't think I can make that work with my x58 lol


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 26, 2010)

I seem to remember someone needing a 5.25 bay floppy drive. I just found one in a old server I got, it's yours for the price of shipping.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Cool, let me know bro
> 
> 
> Don't think I can make that work with my x58 lol



So no luck, sorry, the only USB mouse is the one I use daily


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 26, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> I seem to remember someone needing a 5.25 bay floppy drive. I just found one in a old server I got, it's yours for the price of shipping.



Added to the list in the meantime



[Ion] said:


> So no luck, sorry, the only USB mouse is the one I use daily



Thanks bro.  If by Thursday nobody has spotted me one Imma go by a mouse/keyboard for about 20-30 bucks locally and that's it.


----------



## theonedub (Apr 26, 2010)

CP I have a USB mouse that I use for testing spare rigs, etc. I don't use it much anymore, but on one particular build it did not want to work. I just plugged it into my main rig and my laptop and it worked fine. I can send it to you by Wed via USPS Pri, just PM me an address


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 26, 2010)

theonedub said:


> CP I have a USB mouse that I use for testing spare rigs, etc. I don't use it much anymore, but on one particular build it did not want to work. I just plugged it into my main rig and my laptop and it worked fine. I can send it to you by Wed via USPS Pri, just PM me an address



you da man 

PM heading your way   Thank you very much!


----------



## theonedub (Apr 26, 2010)

Crap, the scroll wheel does not like to work all the time, still ok?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 26, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Crap, the scroll wheel does not like to work all the time, still ok?



That's fine, I can go a bit to the right and use the bar


----------



## theonedub (Apr 26, 2010)

Great, I will get it all packed up and sent off to you then.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 26, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Great, I will get it all packed up and sent off to you then.



Thank you


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 28, 2010)

I have an AMD X2 7850BE Kuma if anyone is needing a cheap upgrade. Looking for $30 shipped to a cruncher/Folder, but thats not set in stone.   Its an average oc'er. You can get 2.9GHz or a little higher pretty easy. Just sitting here collecting dust now that I have all mine up and running. It was my trusty back up.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 28, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> I have an AMD X2 7850BE Kuma if anyone is needing a cheap upgrade. Looking for $30 shipped to a cruncher/Folder, but thats not set in stone.   Its an average oc'er. You can get 2.9GHz or a little higher pretty easy. Just sitting here collecting dust now that I have all mine up and running. It was my trusty back up.



Good deal   Adding now.


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Good deal   Adding now.


The proud new owner of the Kuma is VW. You can remove it CP.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 28, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> The proud new owner of the Kuma is VW. You can remove it CP.



Done


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 28, 2010)

Does anyone have a spare wireless card antenna? The screw on type? My little wiener dog decided to make one of mine its new chew toy.


----------



## Trigger911 (Apr 28, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Does anyone have a spare wireless card antenna? The screw on type? My little wiener dog decided to make one of mine its new chew toy.



WOw that sucks all i have is sma connecters


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 28, 2010)

I think my brother might have one, I'll ask him later today and get back to you.


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks guys for checking.  I have been using a usb adapter. I just pull it and swap between two rigs when they need to report in. So Im ok for now, just a pain in the back side.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 28, 2010)

My brother has one, he's bringing it over in a half hour or so. PM me your address. I'll have it out to you in about a day or two.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 28, 2010)

Go Randal


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 28, 2010)

alright not sure yet CP i gotta make calls but i have a cheapo micro atx AM2 motherboard that supports older am2 X2 systems its an asus oem board the IGP is dead but otherwise works depending on needs i can sell the entire system once i get the cpu back am2 new orleans am2 3800+ 1gig DDR2 dvd burner sff case psu etc etc its mini tower so no gpu will fit BUT i can just ship it as a whole would be good for a cheap cruncher / gpu folding rig ill keep you updated were talking super cheap everything needed but a psu even includes vista  eitherway again ill keep ya post but id say $50 + shipping once i get the A OK and the cpu back from exodus


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 29, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> alright not sure yet CP i gotta make calls but i have a cheapo micro atx AM2 motherboard that supports older am2 X2 systems its an asus oem board the IGP is dead but otherwise works depending on needs i can sell the entire system once i get the cpu back am2 new orleans am2 3800+ 1gig DDR2 dvd burner sff case psu etc etc its mini tower so no gpu will fit BUT i can just ship it as a whole would be good for a cheap cruncher / gpu folding rig ill keep you updated were talking super cheap everything needed but a psu even includes vista  eitherway again ill keep ya post but id say $50 + shipping once i get the A OK and the cpu back from exodus



Once you have everything together and confirmed let me know


----------



## mosheen (Apr 29, 2010)

Looking for DDR2 512mb-1gb. 
Any speed will do. 

Can i be added to the list??


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 29, 2010)

mosheen said:


> Looking for DDR2 512mb-1gb.
> Any speed will do.
> 
> Can i be added to the list??



Added


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 29, 2010)

mosheen said:


> Looking for DDR2 512mb-1gb.
> Any speed will do.
> 
> Can i be added to the list??



are you outside of the US?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 29, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> are you outside of the US?



Mauritius


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 29, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Mauritius



damn  if he was in the US i would have been happy to help. Sorry


----------



## mosheen (Apr 30, 2010)

Shipping can't be that expensive for a a small envelop.
Paid $3 shipping for a cpu from Kansas (where ever that is )
2gb kingston value ram selling for $90 here 

thx anyway.


----------



## King Wookie (Apr 30, 2010)

mosheen said:


> Looking for DDR2 512mb-1gb.
> Any speed will do.
> 
> Can i be added to the list??



I might have a 512mb stick of DDR2 667 available next week from upgrading a client's machine, so I'll let you know.

And I'm in South Africa, so a little bit closer.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 30, 2010)

i shipped 2 cf bridges to the  US and that only cost me 4$, so its not expensive at all


----------



## 4x4n (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey guys, I have a i7 920 D0 in the for sale section. I'll knock $10 off for a current cruncher that's in the US. This is a great deal for 4ghz+ chip.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=120918


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 30, 2010)

mosheen said:


> Shipping can't be that expensive for a a small envelop.
> Paid $3 shipping for a cpu from Kansas (where ever that is )
> 2gb kingston value ram selling for $90 here
> 
> thx anyway.



its not so much as a cost its just that i don't like to ship outside of the US. But if you don't get anything in a few days i have a 512mb 667 stick that i could send.(If no one else can help you in a few days i will,just cost of shipping  )


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 30, 2010)

Well i know you guys work hard at crunchin and folding so i have this combo in the FS section and i lowered the price to 70$ shipped. If your really interested in it and you need it to replace a cruchers, i would go as low as 65$ shipped (parcel post) for this combo to a dedicated cruncher.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=121069


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 1, 2010)

anyone have a spare PCI-E card that can fold they are willing to send me for shipping?  I want to get the X2 folding before the Chimp challenge


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 1, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> anyone have a spare PCI-E card that can fold they are willing to send me for shipping?  I want to get the X2 folding before the Chimp challenge



would a 8400gs fold?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 1, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> would a 8400gs fold?



it would but from what i have found it won't meet the deadlines


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 1, 2010)

hmm that sucks cause i could lend you that til you can get another one


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 1, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> hmm that sucks cause i could lend you that til you can get another one



thanks but if i can't get anything else before it starts then i won't worry about it for awhile


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 1, 2010)

If all goes as planed kenkickr has a 8600GT for me 


sorry for double post


----------



## Trigger911 (May 1, 2010)

sweet of him well i got my new amd 920 and it over clocks better than my old 5000 BE, I am also going to join the chimp chal .... but we need more guys i am willing to dedicate my 5 machines 3 at work (core 2 duo) and my desktop and my server (2x quad opti's ^^)

btw how many points till i see my wcg badge in my sig? I seen it some where and I searched but I think my string i used sucks


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 1, 2010)

Trigger911 said:


> sweet of him well i got my new amd 920 and it over clocks better than my old 5000 BE, I am also going to join the chimp chal .... but we need more guys i am willing to dedicate my 5 machines 3 at work (core 2 duo) and my desktop and my server (2x quad opti's ^^)
> 
> btw how many points till i see my wcg badge in my sig? I seen it some where and I searched but I think my string i used sucks



I am going to run my 8800GT,i7,x2 4200 and the 8600GT(if i get it)

I think its 100,000 points for a badge


----------



## theonedub (May 1, 2010)

it is indeed 100k. Im trying to think of other ways to boost my PPD for the competition. For those who are running the CPU clients, is the PC still usable when its running with CPU priority set to low? How much damage will browsing the web, playing video and music, and using office hurt the bonus?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 1, 2010)

theonedub said:


> it is indeed 100k. Im trying to think of other ways to boost my PPD for the competition. For those who are running the CPU clients, is the PC still usable when its running with CPU priority set to low? How much damage will browsing the web, playing video and music, and using office hurt the bonus?



i haven't ever had a problem it hits performance about as bad as crunching does. Now the PPD will go down by a few xxx but shouldn't be too bad. no idea on the bonus..


anyone else not getting any work with the SMP client?


----------



## theonedub (May 1, 2010)

I've never had serious slow down with WCG in the background @ 100%, once I was playing Dirt2 and didn't realize I left it running


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 1, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I've never had serious slow down with WCG in the background @ 100%, once I was playing Dirt2 and didn't realize I left it running



I only had problems with it when i was running a X2 4200 at stock speeds when i tried to play a game  on the i7 i haven't noticed much


----------



## [Ion] (May 1, 2010)

I notice no issues with the CPU clients of any type...now the GPU client is different  Trying to play Halo with the GPU client still running on the GTS is like trying on the P3 rig I used to have


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 2, 2010)

I need some kind of wireless receiver my old Linksys bit the dust today so i don't have internet on the i7 or X2


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 2, 2010)

hmmm.... any rules against someone else crunching WITH you for the challange???? i dont crunch or fold enough to bother but i could contribute to someone else if allowed??


----------



## theonedub (May 2, 2010)

Might be able to get you my 54g USB stick cheap if my new WirelessN stick arrives tomorrow and works as expected.  It does take a little finesse with the drivers to work in Win X64. Ill post up if I can do it.

Reaper, any contribution to the team helps, def get your hardware setup for the Chimp Challenge- one name, one team, beat EVGA


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 2, 2010)

well i dont plan to sign on and do anything but if its allowed i can crunch in someone elses name off and on  my output wont be enough to matter but if its allowed and puts someone over the top then id be all for it and try to contribute like say you onedub for being willing to bend over backwards if its allowed ill help boost your output if at all possible


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 2, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Might be able to get you my 54g USB stick cheap if my new WirelessN stick arrives tomorrow and works as expected.  It does take a little finesse with the drivers to work in Win X64. Ill post up if I can do it.
> 
> Reaper, any contribution to the team helps, def get your hardware setup for the Chimp Challenge- one name, one team, beat EVGA



how much we talking? Also how does it work in 7 x64?

EDIT:if someone could gift me $2 to my paypal i could order one from the egg


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 3, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> how much we talking? Also how does it work in 7 x64?
> 
> EDIT:if someone could gift me $2 to my paypal i could order one from the egg



Tim, I have a Linksys router/wireless  I can send your way, let me know.  PM me your paypal is you want the $2 instead.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Tim, I have a Linksys router/wireless  I can send your way, let me know.  PM me your paypal is you want the $2 instead.



YGPM..


----------



## hat (May 6, 2010)

Anyone got a *USB extension cord*? My computer illiterate went and bought one of those travel mice ment for laptops with a 30" cord... not long enough to reach to the back of the desktop pc she's trying to use it on.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 6, 2010)

I think I might have one around. I'll look.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> I think I might have one around. I'll look.



let me know if you do or don't so I can add him up on the list


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 7, 2010)

hat said:


> Anyone got a *USB extension cord*? My computer illiterate went and bought one of those travel mice ment for laptops with a 30" cord... not long enough to reach to the back of the desktop pc she's trying to use it on.



I have one, it's your's for the cost of shipping.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 7, 2010)

hey guys can anyone help me out? my AM3 rig isnt holding up. and i doubt my AM2 will the little 250w keep rebooting the system while im trying to crunch for stanhemi. does anyone have a low end 400w or a couple? that i can use to run these systems? my PSU's that I have spare are from like really old dells and stuff and their just not cutting it iv swapped them idek how many times.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 7, 2010)

I think my brother has a 300W sitting around, pretty sure it needs a new fuse thou.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 7, 2010)

do they use car fuses? or like tube fuses?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 7, 2010)

most of them use the glass ones with metal contacts in each end 

http://rocky.digikey.com/weblib/Cooper-Bussmann/Web Photos/S506-R SERIES.jpg

afaik, but ive only taken a few PSu's apart


----------



## [Ion] (May 7, 2010)

Sorry dude, I gave away my spare CX400w to my friend about a month ago....


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 7, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> do they use car fuses? or like tube fuses?



It's a older type car fuse. If I remember right. I'll try and snap some photos later when I'm at his place.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 7, 2010)

Solaris. I have a modded Antec Smart power 350w it looks kinda bad but runs great. For $13 it can be yours(cost of shipping and 2 or 3 for gas )

@CP did you get that sent out to me? i hate not having my i7 or x2 working on something and can't get on TPU much because i don't have internet 

I will be gone this weekend and the computers have no work to do because they can't download any  looks like they are taking the weekend off.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 8, 2010)

does anyone have a heatsink i can get for my 790fx UD5P's sata controller







 <-- thats what it looks like but...






 <--- notice here it dosent have one kinda confused 

want to play it safe im looking for a single ramsink + a bit of thermal adhesive tape to attach it anyone got something they can send me in an envelope XD  shorter the heatsink the better just seems places give conflicting images.  If someone can prove to me i dont need it tho thats even better


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 8, 2010)

last pic dont work


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 8, 2010)

there images re added should work now but yea my board is the bottom its suppose to be like the top one but im not sure........

i have the mounting holes.... but again not sure if its needed or not


----------



## hat (May 8, 2010)

You could just use a tiny bit of super glue and regular TIM, should you get a heatsink for it


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 8, 2010)

well what im asking is... do i NEED a heatsink.....  and if so does anyone have one laying around


----------



## garyinhere (May 13, 2010)

I've got two questions...
(1) I need a reasonably priced 550-650 watt PSU... PM me if ya have one. I'm almost finished with my dedicated cruncher. So far I have Phenom II x3, M3A79-T mobo, V8 cooler in a HAF 932, I also need a GPU that will get me buy till I can buy a Nice one.
(2) I have 313,000 Pts. so far and hope to sky rocket that once my dedicated cruncher is up. But, I don't know how to get the WCG badge at the bottom of my post like most of you guys have. I heard that after 200,000 pts I could get one. Who do I talk to about that?


----------



## theonedub (May 13, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well what im asking is... do i NEED a heatsink.....  and if so does anyone have one laying around



I was telling Kant before he sold you the board, that if you really wanted a heatsink on it you can measure the diagonal distance between the holes to see what size you need, OR my option would be to use a RAM SINK from a GPU and some thermal adhesive


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 13, 2010)

i can measure but where am i gonna get one as it needs to be SHORT as otherwise my 2nd 5850 could possible short on it.... and thats a no go lol but ill measure it and post back in a few minutes


----------



## theonedub (May 13, 2010)

Most Ram heatsinks that are used on the mem ICs on GPUs are short, but you can always modify them if nec 

I can mail you a little piece of thermal tape too if you need it. Got some from Marvel a while ago


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 13, 2010)

that would be a huge help man let me just measure it and make sure i got a heatsink now but its slightly to heavy to hold on with just noctua NTH1


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 13, 2010)

I'm in need of some ram heatsinks for my ASUS EAH5770 and some thermal tape for said heatsinks. Anyone have them around?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 13, 2010)

its an inch and a half from hole to hole

also my 965be from exodus is here now just waiting on my ram to show up but i wont boot the board till i get this heatsink issue sorted out


----------



## theonedub (May 13, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> its an inch and a half from hole to hole
> 
> also my 965be from exodus is here now just waiting on my ram to show up but i wont boot the board till i get this heatsink issue sorted out



Well one strip should be enough, here is a pic that shows you the length and width. Just PM me your address and I will get it mailed in a std envelope to you  

Size reference of the single strip:


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 14, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> I've got two questions...
> (1) I need a reasonably priced 550-650 watt PSU... PM me if ya have one. I'm almost finished with my dedicated cruncher. So far I have Phenom II x3, M3A79-T mobo, V8 cooler in a HAF 932, I also need a GPU that will get me buy till I can buy a Nice one.
> (2) I have 313,000 Pts. so far and hope to sky rocket that once my dedicated cruncher is up. But, I don't know how to get the WCG badge at the bottom of my post like most of you guys have. I heard that after 200,000 pts I could get one. Who do I talk to about that?



Hello,

you are added to the list for the PSU.

As far as the badge, you need 700,000 points to get it.  Once you reach that you can just go to your USER CP and look under "Misc." and input your WCG username there and it'll show automatically.


----------



## garyinhere (May 14, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hello,
> 
> you are added to the list for the PSU.
> 
> As far as the badge, you need 700,000 points to get it.  Once you reach that you can just go to your USER CP and look under "Misc." and input your WCG username there and it'll show automatically.



Thanks for the Info! I'll be plugging away at it. Hopefully it won't be too long and I'll have my dedicated cruncher going!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 14, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> I've got two questions...
> (1)* I need a reasonably priced 550-650 watt PSU*... PM me if ya have one. I'm almost finished with my dedicated cruncher. So far I have Phenom II x3, M3A79-T mobo, V8 cooler in a HAF 932, I also need a GPU that will get me buy till I can buy a Nice one.
> (2) I have 313,000 Pts. so far and hope to sky rocket that once my dedicated cruncher is up. But, I don't know how to get the WCG badge at the bottom of my post like most of you guys have. I heard that after 200,000 pts I could get one. Who do I talk to about that?



I have a OCZ mod-X 500w 
http://www.anandtech.com/show/2724/14


----------



## garyinhere (May 14, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I have a OCZ mod-X 500w
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/2724/14



Pm me a price!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 14, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> Pm me a price!



YHPM if you don't agree with price then we maybe able to work something out


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 14, 2010)

OCZ PSU is gone and gary is taken care of  thank you gary


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 14, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> Thanks for the Info! I'll be plugging away at it. Hopefully it won't be too long and I'll have my dedicated cruncher going!!!





p_o_s_pc said:


> OCZ PSU is gone and gary is taken care of  thank you gary



hopefully it will be soon Gary, just hang in there and crunch away, you'll be there before you know it 

Thanks Tim, you're a great member always willing to help out.



GUYS, I HAVE A HDD I CAN SEND TO A CRUNCHER IN NEED, IT'S BEEN POSTED FOR A WHILE NOW.


----------



## garyinhere (May 14, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> hopefully it will be soon Gary, just hang in there and crunch away, you'll be there before you know it
> 
> Thanks Tim, you're a great member always willing to help out.
> 
> ...



Sata? What Gig?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 14, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> Sata? What Gig?



IDE, not sure what capacity it has, however if it's for a cruncher that shouldn't matter anyways, right?


----------



## garyinhere (May 14, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> IDE, not sure what capacity it has, however if it's for a cruncher that shouldn't matter anyways, right?



Was thinking bout putting together raid for my new cruncher but all mine are sata thanks though!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 14, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> Was thinking bout putting together raid for my new cruncher but all mine are sata thanks though!



Cool, unfortunately the last SATA I have is in use for my i7 cruncher, only got a IDE one left.


----------



## garyinhere (May 14, 2010)

no worries... got a terabyte anyways that should do the trick fine. can always add to later. Just need a decent Gpu with hdmi port so i can see what i'm doing once i get my psu!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 14, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> no worries... got a terabyte anyways that should do the trick fine. can always add to later. Just need a decent Gpu with hdmi port so i can see what i'm doing once i get my psu!



Don't have none of that laying around neither.  I've slowly gotten rid of all my spare parts over time.  I have some DDR3 RAM, but i'll need that soon so I can't get rid of it.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 14, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> no worries... got a terabyte anyways that should do the trick fine. can always add to later. Just need a decent Gpu with hdmi port so i can see what i'm doing once i get my psu!



your PSU is packed up and addressed just waiting for the payment. I even tested it again to be sure it worked


----------



## garyinhere (May 14, 2010)

i've got ddr2 4gigs of it for the new machine... only thing i need now is a gpu

thanks p o s pc it's very appreciated!!!


----------



## garyinhere (May 14, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Don't have none of that laying around neither.  I've slowly gotten rid of all my spare parts over time.  I have some DDR3 RAM, but i'll need that soon so I can't get rid of it.



and i want to tell you chicken patty thank you... You are a GREAT team captain!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 14, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> and i want to tell you chicken patty thank you... You are a GREAT team captain!!!



+1mill to that


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 14, 2010)

Thanks guys 

Hey Tim, got the router dude?  My mom ended up washing the damn shirt with the receipt, it wasn't in the car how I thought.  My insurance slip and all was in there, I really hope it got to you in one peace, if not I'll see myself having to buy you one off the egg


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 14, 2010)

onepost said:


> If anyone needs a cheap, not very good OC Asrock x58 deluxe board let me know.



Thanks.  Updating the list.


----------



## blkhogan (May 15, 2010)

Im getting board with my current farm. Need a new project. So Im selling off 2 of my current systems and will be doing an i7 rig. The 2 I am parting out are the AMD FX-5000 and AMD 805 rigs. All parts are in 100% working order and will be shipped via USPS w/ tracking. I am listing everything here for a few days before I send it to the man BST section. 
The individual components are listed in my spec's (WCG2/WCG4). Will be working up prices/pics hopefully today. But if you see anything you like shoot me a pm we will work something out.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 15, 2010)

I might be interested in the AMD 805. How much you thinking?


----------



## blkhogan (May 15, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> I might be interested in the AMD 805. How much you thinking?


Wow. Your fast.  Was thinking around $70 shipped. On a board with ACC options it will unlock to full Deneb w/6mb L3 and will clock up around 3.1 to 3.3GHz. So really its around a 945/955 X4. LMK. We can work something out. 
Here is a list of what will be avaliable:
AMD 805 Unlocks to 6mb L3 
AMD 5000+ Unlocks to Deneb FX5000
ASRock 790 board
MSI board
2GB Mushkin DDR2
4GB G Skill DDR2
Will be adding more soon. Will ship to members overseas for actual shipping costs.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 15, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Wow. Your fast.  Was thinking around $70 shipped. On a board with ACC options it will unlock to full Deneb w/6mb L3 and will clock up around 3.1 to 3.3GHz. So really its around a 945/955 X4. LMK. We can work something out.



can you get me some specs in a post so I can link it to your listing in the OP?  Thanks


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 15, 2010)

thats a nice price


----------



## blkhogan (May 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> can you get me some specs in a post so I can link it to your listing in the OP?  Thanks


Will get a complete list this everning hopefully. I put down some basic specks ^^^


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 15, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Will get a complete list this everning hopefully. I put down some basic specks ^^^



That'll do   Keep me posted


----------



## garyinhere (May 15, 2010)

I have a Phenom 3core. I got this chip from a reputable tpu member. He told me that the unlockable 4th core makes the proc unstable while overclocking. My question is if i lowered the mult. and unlocked the fourth core, would that produce better crunching results than over clocking the 3 cores to 3.6 or 3.7?


----------



## theonedub (May 15, 2010)

blk, what kind of i7 are you looking at (1156 or 1366)? How's the job opp working out?


----------



## blkhogan (May 16, 2010)

theonedub said:


> blk, what kind of i7 are you looking at (1156 or 1366)? How's the job opp working out?


Not sure here to go with the i7 yet. Im just starting to read into it. 
Im still in the running. We have the physical test and oral boards next Saturday. I tweaked my hip last night, have to take it easy for a day or so.


----------



## blkhogan (May 16, 2010)

Here is a list of what I have avaliable now:
MSI K9N6PGM2-V2 mobo. Good board. Decent OC'er 95W CPU's. New from RMA. No box thanks to MSI RMA. $40 shipped
ASRock A790GXH/128M Mobo. Awesome board w/ACC options. Unlocked a few CPU's with it $65 shipped
AMD 805 X4. Unlocks to Deneb w/6mb L3 clocks around 3.1 to 3.3GHz pretty easy. No cooler $70 shipped
AMD 5000+ X2. Unlocks to Deneb X4 w/6mb L3 FX5000 on above ASRock board. clocks around 2.8GHz+. No cooler $55 shipped
Prices not set in stone. More coming as soon as I have time to get it listed.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 16, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> I have a Phenom 3core. I got this chip from a reputable tpu member. He told me that the unlockable 4th core makes the proc unstable while overclocking. My question is if i lowered the mult. and unlocked the fourth core, would that produce better crunching results than over clocking the 3 cores to 3.6 or 3.7?



speed and cores is all that matters.  yes, another core at slightly lower clocks will yield better results.  It does an extra project at once.



blkhogan said:


> Here is a list of what I have avaliable now:
> MSI K9N6PGM2-V2 mobo. Good board. Decent OC'er 95W CPU's. New from RMA. No box thanks to MSI RMA. $40 shipped
> ASRock A790GXH/128M Mobo. Awesome board w/ACC options. Unlocked a few CPU's with it $65 shipped
> AMD 805 X4. Unlocks to Deneb w/6mb L3 clocks around 3.1 to 3.3GHz pretty easy. No cooler $70 shipped
> ...



updating now, thank you


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 16, 2010)

IF anybody had a ATI0 3870 card i would be willing to do a straight trade for a MSI 9600GT OC edition for folding if interested?


----------



## [Ion] (May 17, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> I have a Phenom 3core. I got this chip from a reputable tpu member. He told me that the unlockable 4th core makes the proc unstable while overclocking. My question is if i lowered the mult. and unlocked the fourth core, would that produce better crunching results than over clocking the 3 cores to 3.6 or 3.7?



What speed would the 4 cores be at?  As long as they were at least 2.8ghz, a quad would be better, if they were less than that it would be better as a tri at 3.7


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 17, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> IF anybody had a ATI0 3870 card i would be willing to do a straight trade for a MSI 9600GT OC edition for folding if interested?



Pay my shipping and you got a deal.


----------



## garyinhere (May 27, 2010)

Well I'm getting my psu this week and only lack a gpu... i'm looking for something along the lines of a 4550 to get me by. I need one at a reasonable price like around 30-40 dollars that way i can get to crunching on my dedicated cruncher! this will make #5 on my farm and it will produce 2nd best so i'm in a rush cause i wanna hit the mill mark by July 4th. Even if i could barrow something i'll pay shipping!!! I'm a war vet and an eagle scout so my word is good!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 27, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> Well I'm getting my psu this week and only lack a gpu... i'm looking for something along the lines of a 4550 to get me by. I need one at a reasonable price like around 30-40 dollars that way i can get to crunching on my dedicated cruncher! this will make #5 on my farm and it will produce 2nd best so i'm in a rush cause i wanna hit the mill mark by July 4th. Even if i could barrow something i'll pay shipping!!! I'm a war vet and an eagle scout so my word is good!



added to the list   Good luck.


----------



## Nick259 (May 27, 2010)

I'm in need of 2x2gb ddr3 ram if anybody has anything? I've got 2x1gb micron ram atm running 1333mhz 7-7-7-20 @ 1.65v that I could do part exchange with if anybody has some spare or in a machine that doesn't really need 4gb  Also got 2x2gb OCZ reapers for sale in my for sale thread.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 27, 2010)

Nick  don't have anything, sorry.  Ill update the list when I get home.


----------



## garyinhere (May 28, 2010)

So i just updated the bios on my asus board and now it will not let me overclock? I am hoping this is something stupid that i have overlooked but my mult. is at 4 and  the onlything that i can adjust is the fsb... in the bios set up it shows that i'm oc'd but when i pull up cpuid it shows me at 4x 203. HELP IS NEEDED!!!!


----------



## onepost (May 28, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> So i just updated the bios on my asus board and now it will not let me overclock? I am hoping this is something stupid that i have overlooked but my mult. is at 4 and  the onlything that i can adjust is the fsb... in the bios set up it shows that i'm oc'd but when i pull up cpuid it shows me at 4x 203. HELP IS NEEDED!!!!



did you turn off cool n quiet and the other power saving options?


----------



## Nick259 (May 28, 2010)

onepost said:


> did you turn off cool n quiet and the other power saving options?



sounds like it, cool n quiet reduces multi to 4 to make the clock speed 800mhz, then when you start of cpu demanding app it ramps it back up to full speed. At least thats what happens on my phenom x4, but i've since turned it off as i run WCG all the time: no need to waste precious computing power by leaving it idle!


----------



## Trigger911 (Jun 4, 2010)

Chicken can you remove the ram I sold it like 3 weeks ago


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 4, 2010)

Trigger911 said:


> Chicken can you remove the ram I sold it like 3 weeks ago



done.


----------



## garyinhere (Jun 6, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> So i just updated the bios on my asus board and now it will not let me overclock? I am hoping this is something stupid that i have overlooked but my mult. is at 4 and  the onlything that i can adjust is the fsb... in the bios set up it shows that i'm oc'd but when i pull up cpuid it shows me at 4x 203. HELP IS NEEDED!!!!



After talking to 3 tech guys from asus found out it's the bios fault and they've known about it. They were prog. for 6cores and that's why it downclocked my quad... new bios chip monday and fixin to add #6 on the farm... anyone got a 4550?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 6, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> After talking to 3 tech guys from asus found out it's the bios fault and they've known about it. They were prog. for 6cores and that's why it downclocked my quad... new bios chip monday and fixin to add #6 on the farm... anyone got a 4550?



Nothing here, glad you got the issue figured out


----------



## garyinhere (Jun 8, 2010)

New bios(new chip old bios) in and running full power now!!!


----------



## onepost (Jun 8, 2010)

anyone got a PSU and video card?  Trying to get a phenom II 550 system up.  Just need those components to complete build.


----------



## Nick259 (Jun 8, 2010)

Nick259 said:


> I'm in need of 2x2gb ddr3 ram if anybody has anything? I've got 2x1gb micron ram atm running 1333mhz 7-7-7-20 @ 1.65v that I could do part exchange with if anybody has some spare or in a machine that doesn't really need 4gb  Also got 2x2gb OCZ reapers for sale in my for sale thread.



Managed to souce some from onepost. Again, thanks man! 

Also sold my RAM to Kovoet so it's no longer available.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 8, 2010)

My Biostar board is long gone. Im going to look through my parts and see if there is anything else I can add.


----------



## onepost (Jun 8, 2010)

yeah that asrock board i had listed is no longer available.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 8, 2010)

updated you'll


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 8, 2010)

Guys, once I receive my X6 and Crosshair IV, all I need to keep my Phenom II X4 running and crunching is a PSU.  If anybody has anything let me know please, thanks.


----------



## garyinhere (Jun 11, 2010)

got a 5770 so i don't need graphics card anymore!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 11, 2010)

Guys, I'm taking offers on my Gigabyte 790FX UD5-FXT and my Phenom II X4 965 C3 Quad.  Need to get this sold ASAP, PM your offers.  Crunchers get better deals


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 11, 2010)

I might be down for the Phenom II X4. I'll let you know.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 11, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> I might be down for the Phenom II X4. I'll let you know.



Keep me posted


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 11, 2010)

It depends on when I get paid/when parts show up for fixing a Macbook. I'll PM you with more details later.


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 19, 2010)

I have a power supply, hard drive i7 board and can get ram if someone were to have an i7 chip laying around. I also have coolers laying around everywhere, this would be a 24/7 runner.


----------



## dustyshiv (Jun 19, 2010)

Guys, My second rig is down at the moment as the PSU's P1 Connector and the socket on the mobo just melted. My corsair TX850W that was powering the OCed i7 and 6 9800GT cards had too much I guess. My bad...I connected a couple of Ultra Kaze's to cool the rad and this thing happened and I quickly powered down the system. But touch wood. Both the mobo and PSU are working. But now Instead of OC, Im running on stock and just running 3 out of 6 cards.

Anyone of u have a good 1000w PSU to power this baby?? Looking for Corsair or Enermax only. I have a deal with Binge on Corsair HX1000. But if u guys have any let me know. Its good to have options.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 19, 2010)

Dusty- 

If I remember right those 9600GTs are the kind that do not require PCIe pins, no? I think that powering 6 'green cards' from the 4/8pin for the MB is not going to work. You will probably be better of with cards that take the 6pin adapter that way so much current doesn't have to pass through that connector.


----------



## dustyshiv (Jun 19, 2010)

9800 GT  green not 9600

I agree with wht u r sayin one dub. But the same mobo and 6 cards worked flawlessly for 2 months without any issues. Will be careful this time though. I think with a higher wattage psu, it should be OK. I will check with four cards first....five next...and then prolly6...after testing thoroughly though!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 19, 2010)

Sorry to hear that dusty, hope you get it resolved soon dude


----------



## garyinhere (Jun 20, 2010)

700,000 points and rising!!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 20, 2010)

then you should get your badge soon bro, grats


----------



## onepost (Jun 20, 2010)

and how does one go about getting aforementioned badge?


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 20, 2010)

onepost said:


> and how does one go about getting aforementioned badge?


To obtain the hard own Folding Badge go to User CP, Edit your detail and in Miscellaneous Options write your crunching name.


----------



## Trigger911 (Jun 20, 2010)

i could use that system ill ask around i know alot of people still on semptrons and lower lmao


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 24, 2010)

anyone have a 8800GT they are willing to let go for really cheap? It would be SLI'ed in the i7 rig would fold 24/7(or as close to it as possible)
would also take a 9800GT as i can flash my 8800GT to a 9800GT and it will work.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 24, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> anyone have a 8800GT they are willing to let go for really cheap? It would be SLI'ed in the i7 rig would fold 24/7(or as close to it as possible)
> would also take a 9800GT as i can flash my 8800GT to a 9800GT and it will work.


updated the list with the above.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 27, 2010)

I would like to see if anyone has some nice 120mm fans that I could have for cheap. Want something I can use for a better push pull setup on my Mega (currently has my Xig DK fan in push and a Yate Loon D12H in pull  ).


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 27, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> anyone have a 8800GT they are willing to let go for really cheap? It would be SLI'ed in the i7 rig would fold 24/7(or as close to it as possible)
> would also take a 9800GT as i can flash my 8800GT to a 9800GT and it will work.



I have a friend with an 8800GT that's looking to upgrade, I'll shoot him an email and let you know


----------



## Trigger911 (Jun 28, 2010)

Can you put me in for a gigabyte 250 512\1gig card I would prefure a gigabyte gts if anyone sees one.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 1, 2010)

Okay I'm in need of quite a few things. I'm planning on building a sole purpose cruncher out of some parts I have around. From the looks of it I need... 

A cheap case, Mid tower. Needs to fit a ATX Mobo... I would like if it could take 120mm fans. 
DDR 1 RAM, looking for a 1 GB stick, maybe two. (A 2x 512MB set would also work.)
Good PSU, doesn't need to be more than 400W, but I'm not looking to spend much...

I might need more, I'll post again tomorrow after I check the PC itself out, as I don't remember what was in it and it is just sitting at my father's doing nothing.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 1, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Okay I'm in need of quite a few things. I'm planning on building a sole purpose cruncher out of some parts I have around. From the looks of it I need...
> 
> A cheap case, Mid tower. Needs to fit a ATX Mobo... I would like if it could take 120mm fans.
> DDR 1 RAM, looking for a 1 GB stick, maybe two. (A 2x 512MB set would also work.)
> ...



Updated


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 1, 2010)

CP i no longer need anything other then a 8800/9800GT 

I bought the fans and barbs from Xoxide a few days ago and i am no longer have the video cards that needed recapped.

@Radical_Edward Techpowerdown has a 512mb stick of DDR1 http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=125399
also i may have a PSU for you i will have to look.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 1, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> CP i no longer need anything other then a 8800/9800GT
> 
> I bought the fans and barbs from Xoxide a few days ago and i am no longer have the video cards that needed recapped.
> 
> ...



updated.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks pospc! Tell me if you find a PSU. 

Now to drink my coffee and figure out that dang computer after I'm done with work.

Edit- Seems Don might have a 2x1GB kit for me, so I might be totally covered.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 12, 2010)

Guys, a Socket AM3 CPU is all I'm missing to have another rig crunching.  What do you guys have?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 13, 2010)

well guys i need a Socket AM2 board for my X2 4200+ to get crunching again. I have everything else.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> well guys i need a Socket AM2 board for my X2 4200+ to get crunching again. I have everything else.



updating.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 13, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> well guys i need a Socket AM2 board for my X2 4200+ to get crunching again. I have everything else.



Found this asus board decently cheap if its just an AM2 board and not a AM2+ or AM3 chip

http://cgi.ebay.com/ASUS-M2NBP-VM-CSM-AM2-NVIDIA-Quadro-NVS-210S-/330424489952?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Motherboards&hash=item4ceed597e0


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 13, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Found this asus board decently cheap if its just an AM2 board and not a AM2+ or AM3 chip
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ASUS-M2NBP-VM-CSM-AM2-NVIDIA-Quadro-NVS-210S-/330424489952?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Motherboards&hash=item4ceed597e0



thanks for the link.But i would like to not have to deal with Ebay. Also "Techpowerdown" has a Biostar 780G board for $20 i maybe able to get. Just looking to see if i can find something better first.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 13, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks for the link.But i would like to not have to deal with Ebay. Also "Techpowerdown" has a Biostar 780G board for $20 i maybe able to get. Just looking to see if i can find something better first.



WOW 20$ heck yea! i would just do that!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 13, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> WOW 20$ heck yea! i would just do that!



he is having problems with his paypal so he can't take paypal or i would have done it already. he is a local friend so i could pick it up and not have to worry about shipping.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 13, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> he is having problems with his paypal so he can't take paypal or i would have done it already. he is a local friend so i could pick it up and not have to worry about shipping.



780 boards are great! i had a M3A78-CM asus board that was AWESOME!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 13, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> 780 boards are great! i had a M3A78-CM asus board that was AWESOME!



I think if i do get it i would put the X2 250 that i just got in it and put the X2 4200+ back in my gigabyte board. I think the 780g could take it past 3.65ghz 24/7 stable. That is the best stable clock i can get on my old gigabyte Nforce 430


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 13, 2010)

Yea my 780 board would take my Phenom II 940 to like 3.8ghz stable on air.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2010)

Guys, I got two DVD/CDRW drives I can let go for you just continuing to crunch 

I think someone has dibs on one, but I still have another one if anybody needs one.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 19, 2010)

Just a heads up guys, my current ASRock mobo will be up for sale in the next week or two. Because I'll be purchasing this MSI motherboard once my customers choose to pay me....


----------



## garyinhere (Jul 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, I got two DVD/CDRW drives I can let go for you just continuing to crunch
> 
> I think someone has dibs on one, but I still have another one if anybody needs one.



could use it.... pm me on price!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> could use it.... pm me on price!



i'll shoot you a PM shortly.


----------



## garyinhere (Jul 20, 2010)

I need a good home for 2 hdd's.

First up is a 80Gb Seagate Barracuda 7200. Redeemed!

Next is a 160Gb Seagate Barracuda 7200. Redeemed!

These are free for crunchers... just passing on a good deed from chicken patty! Thanks man for the drive. Would hope to see the receivers try to pass it on in the future sometime!

Pm me if interested. These are sata drives too.

Both gone thanks guys!!!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 20, 2010)

I'll take the 160GB for a cruncher I'm building.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 20, 2010)

CP you can take me off of needing the AM2 board. 
and could you add 
DDR3 1gb or more
socket 1366 CPU


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 20, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> I need a good home for 2 hdd's.
> 
> First up is a 80Gb Seagate Barracuda 7200.
> 
> ...



YHPM, I need a drive!  I have a IDE one here that now that I remembered I think is dead, I have to make sure when I get the CPU I'm waiting on.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 20, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> CP you can take me off of needing the AM2 board.
> and could you add
> DDR3 1gb or more
> socket 1366 CPU



updating now.


----------



## garyinhere (Jul 20, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> I'll take the 160GB for a cruncher I'm building.



Pm me your address i will ship next Monday


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 20, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Thanks pospc! Tell me if you find a PSU.
> 
> Now to drink my coffee and figure out that dang computer after I'm done with work.
> 
> Edit- Seems Don might have a 2x1GB kit for me, so I might be totally covered.



did you ever get a PSU?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 20, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> did you ever get a PSU?



Nope, been putting money into my main rig. 

Need to make my main crunch harder. (X4 soon, new mobo, etc.)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 20, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Nope, been putting money into my main rig.
> 
> Need to make my main crunch harder. (X4 soon, new mobo, etc.)



still have the Antec 350w smart power 2.0  looks like shit (nothing a coat of paint wouldn't fix) but runs great.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 20, 2010)

Eh, money's tight enough as is, I need to start saving for my car.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 20, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Eh, money's tight enough as is, I need to start saving for my car.



i need to get another car. Money is tight for me to. So i know what you mean.


----------



## Trigger911 (Jul 20, 2010)

saving for a car also lmao  i got mine impounded and went to jail for 3 weeks


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 20, 2010)

Trigger911 said:


> saving for a car also lmao  i got mine impounded and went to jail for 3 weeks


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 20, 2010)

anyone here have a stash of 8800gt's?

i need about 20 of them asap.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 20, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> anyone here have a stash of 8800gt's?
> 
> i need about 20 of them asap.



Not here, I got a 8800 GTS I am folding with that's about it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 20, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> anyone here have a stash of 8800gt's?
> 
> i need about 20 of them asap.



What bout some GSO's?
http://www.ascendtech.us/itemdesc.asp?ic=VC384PLG9600GSO


----------



## hat (Jul 20, 2010)

That's cheap! I'm about to reccomend that to one of my friends for a gaming rig. We were origionally looking at a GT240 for $60, and then the sale on that went away...

Damn, just remembered... I can't reccomend a video card with a PCI-E power connector. He's got some HP computer and the stock PSU probably doesn't have PCI-E, and the specs on retail systems never list what kind of power supply it has... but judging by experiance, it probably doesn't have PCI-E power connectors, so I don't want to chance reccomending a video card that needs one...


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 20, 2010)

Damn Fits, 20 8800GTs?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 20, 2010)

Yep. They have to be reference 8800gt cards.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 20, 2010)

What for?
That's a lot of computing power 

About 100k PPD for FAH


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 20, 2010)

F.F.M.
Fit Folding Monster .


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 20, 2010)

hat said:


> That's cheap! I'm about to reccomend that to one of my friends for a gaming rig. We were origionally looking at a GT240 for $60, and then the sale on that went away...
> 
> Damn, just remembered... I can't reccomend a video card with a PCI-E power connector. He's got some HP computer and the stock PSU probably doesn't have PCI-E, and the specs on retail systems never list what kind of power supply it has... but judging by experiance, it probably doesn't have PCI-E power connectors, so I don't want to chance reccomending a video card that needs one...


If u can come up with 100 I think u should look at a 5670. Might be able to score a 4670 for 60 tho.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 24, 2010)

well guys it seems i am going to be getting a thermochill pa 120.3 rad. There is a problem. 
could someone let me borrow $11 for like a week? or does someone have some of these barbs that they can send me and i will pay you later? 
I am broke right now and am waiting for a payment from a friend to get put in my paypal he told me it will be in next week sometime but i don't want to have the i7 down that long.
thanks


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jul 24, 2010)

i would but i dont have any money lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2010)

damn Tim, I usually am able to spare some cash but after $700 on my car I really don't have anything bro.  I no longer have any barbs or anything water cooling related.  Sorry bro, but this time I really can't help.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 24, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> damn Tim, I usually am able to spare some cash but after $700 on my car I really don't have anything bro.  I no longer have any barbs or anything water cooling related.  Sorry bro, but this time I really can't help.



thanks but i understand that. i have some normal g 1/4 thread barbs on the way but that doesn't do me any good when i need g 3/8 for the thermochill .
also i am going to look for your HDD soon. I have been sick with the flu again so i have been posting off my zune a big part of the day.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks but i understand that. i have some normal g 1/4 thread barbs on the way but that doesn't do me any good when i need g 3/8 for the thermochill .
> also i am going to look for your HDD soon. I have been sick with the flu again so i have been posting off my zune a big part of the day.



I just thought I had two 1/2" barbs with my card, but they are not the same thread   I forgot also that garyinhere was sending me a HDD on Monday, so don't worry about the HDD for now  

BTW, I still have to send out the optical drive to Gary, been super busy buddy, so if you see this, don't beat me up about it


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 26, 2010)

CP could you update the list please. I decided to go a different way(cheaper way) with the new rig.I found the problem with the gigabyte board it was a cap that was bulging so i am going to replace it and use that board. 
So i need: 8800GT/9800GT,95w Quad or Tri (phenom II/Athlon II based),DDR2 ram.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 26, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> CP could you update the list please. I decided to go a different way(cheaper way) with the new rig.I found the problem with the gigabyte board it was a cap that was bulging so i am going to replace it and use that board.
> So i need: 8800GT/9800GT,95w Quad or Tri (phenom II/Athlon II based),DDR2 ram.



Thank you sir, updating now


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 26, 2010)

well im waiting to hear news from erocker on his water pump if i cant afford it and depending on CP's and Fulls permission ill probably sell my entire stock of water cooling stuff.

2 120 single rads  1 swiftech res's 2 enermax magma fans with 2 home made fan shrouds pre cut tubing that will easily fit the kit in a case the size of a haf 932 so it should be drop in almost for any other case. everything uses compression fittings got about 8-10 of them id be selling all as 1 big pile so to speak but ill keep you informed CP after all i spent on water it dosent seem worth it at all so again if i cant afford a new pump (the Thermaltake pump i have works just it wants to be a complete bitch and will only push if i take the rad out of the system for some odd reason) eitherway im rambling ill keep you posted


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 26, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well im waiting to hear news from erocker on his water pump if i cant afford it and depending on CP's and Fulls permission ill probably sell my entire stock of water cooling stuff.
> 
> 2 120 single rads  1 swiftech res's 2 enermax magma fans with 2 home made fan shrouds pre cut tubing that will easily fit the kit in a case the size of a haf 932 so it should be drop in almost for any other case. everything uses compression fittings got about 8-10 of them id be selling all as 1 big pile so to speak but ill keep you informed CP after all i spent on water it dosent seem worth it at all so again if i cant afford a new pump (the Thermaltake pump i have works just it wants to be a complete bitch and will only push if i take the rad out of the system for some odd reason) eitherway im rambling ill keep you posted



Let's see what we can dig up for you bro.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 26, 2010)

well like i said fulls pump works just its being a bitch i guess from what ive read all TT pumps from the P500 range have the same issues..  And if i cant even get it to pump through a rad i dont trust it in my rig 24/7 while im not around either.

so like i said im just waiting to hear from erocker on his pump its a 355 so i know it will do the job. Just need to see on cost. lol even with your block and fittings fulls res rads and pump ive still dropped $150 so far on screws tubing fittings proper fans etc. once i tallied it up i had one of those FUCK! moment as i realized that is enough for an SSD  eitherway we shall see.

I already scalped my Shinedown tickets to make back a few $$ was suppose to see them on saturday instead i have to go work to make up for today where i tried trouble shooting instead. lol altho i did learn one thing. I need to get rich so i can just hire you to do my water cooling or anyone on TPU for that matter


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 27, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well like i said fulls pump works just its being a bitch i guess from what ive read all TT pumps from the P500 range have the same issues..  And if i cant even get it to pump through a rad i dont trust it in my rig 24/7 while im not around either.
> 
> so like i said im just waiting to hear from erocker on his pump its a 355 so i know it will do the job. Just need to see on cost. lol even with your block and fittings fulls res rads and pump ive still dropped $150 so far on screws tubing fittings proper fans etc. once i tallied it up i had one of those FUCK! moment as i realized that is enough for an SSD  eitherway we shall see.
> 
> I already scalped my Shinedown tickets to make back a few $$ was suppose to see them on saturday instead i have to go work to make up for today where i tried trouble shooting instead. lol altho i did learn one thing. I need to get rich so i can just hire you to do my water cooling or anyone on TPU for that matter



Keep us posted before you sell anything


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 27, 2010)

Crazy if you get rich hire me to do your watercooling all I would charge is a 2 way plane ticket and a nice meal of crab, shrimp and lobster


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 27, 2010)

lol i wish i was rich lol i can deal with the issues that come with that lol this something dosent work and your SOL business is gonna result in someones face having my fist as an ornament in there front grill


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 27, 2010)

I'll do it jus for the fare   Tim you are too expensive


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 27, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> lol i wish i was rich lol i can deal with the issues that come with that lol this something dosent work and your SOL business is gonna result in someones face having my fist as an ornament in there front grill




@CP
I'll pay my own way there!!! LOL


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 27, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'll do it jus for the fare   Tim you are too expensive



I haven't had a good seafood meal in a couple months so thats why i asked for it.Most of the time you slap a 1/2lb cheese burger in front of me and i'm good


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 27, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I haven't had a good seafood meal in a couple months so thats why i asked for it.Most of the time you slap a 1/2lb cheese burger in front of me and i'm good



  That was a good one


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 27, 2010)

well i learned something intresting if you uninstall HP software from one of there installs it makes windows no longer genuine so on the 14yr olds PC im back to messing with what OS to install again lol im at the anger stage where everything is just well funny.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 27, 2010)

if someone needs a PSU take a look at my thread. I have a 700w OCZ and 400w Corsair $40+shipping each
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=127380


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 27, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> well guys it seems i am going to be getting a thermochill pa 120.3 rad. There is a problem.
> could someone let me borrow $11 for like a week? or does someone have some of these barbs that they can send me and i will pay you later?
> I am broke right now and am waiting for a payment from a friend to get put in my paypal he told me it will be in next week sometime but i don't want to have the i7 down that long.
> thanks



Come on peeps, someone at least sell me a pair of these.  Free would be better but we need them asap!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 27, 2010)

id love that corsair unit but all outta money maybe if i get lucky and find a $100 on the ground....


----------



## Trigger911 (Jul 31, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> id love that corsair unit but all outta money maybe if i get lucky and find a $100 on the ground....



you should split that with me I just got fired >.<  at least i get fed unemployment lmao


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2010)

Trigger911 said:


> you should split that with me I just got fired >.<  at least i get fed unemployment lmao



 Hope you can find a job soon bro.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 7, 2010)

i have an E8400 left, just upgraded to a Q9550

and i dont have the money to build another cruncher atm and need a bit of cash

so if anyone want this for cheaps, like 40-50$ or what you find reasonable as i dont know what they go for in the US then shoot me a pm

ill take care of shipping


----------



## hat (Aug 7, 2010)

Heh, for that price, you're practically giving that thing away...

I would buy it myself, but my board and power supply won't handle it... I would have to spend quite a bit on what would be almost a total system overhaul


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 7, 2010)

lets sat 55$ then i wont loose money on it and its still faily cheap i hope?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 7, 2010)

list updated Stiven.  I would grab that but I just got rid of a rig, wouldn't be a smart move.


----------



## Black Panther (Aug 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i have an E8400 left, just upgraded to a Q9550
> 
> and i dont have the money to build another cruncher atm and need a bit of cash
> 
> ...



That's a steal. I would take it and pay shipping myself and use it to upgrade my daughter's pc to one worthy of crunching, but I don't have a spare 775 board. Contact me if you still have it by end September (which is far-fetched at that price!)


----------



## theonedub (Aug 13, 2010)

I need some 120mm fans, preferably something quiet that can push through a filter ok. Might even be able to get away with a couple 38mm wide ones. Not looking for free, but if someone has some they would let go of drop me a PM, heck if you see a great deal on them online PM me. 

Could also use a 140mm 


TIA!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 13, 2010)

These should do the trick. Cheapest I could think of  ... 
http://xoxide.com/yate-loon-mediumspeed-120.html


----------



## theonedub (Aug 13, 2010)

POS PMed me the same link  Unfortunately they are OOS


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 13, 2010)

http://www.jab-tech.com/YATE-LOON-120mm-Case-Fan-D12SM-12-Medium-Speed-pr-3770.html

Another site....


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 13, 2010)

take the E8400 of pls, i sold it for nearly 100$ locally


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 13, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> take the E8400 of pls, i sold it for nearly 100$ locally



Not bad at all.enjoying the quad?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 13, 2010)

nope and i might get my hands on a Q8300 for free


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 13, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> nope and i might get my hands on a Q8300 for free


That could be fun. Wouldnt have to worry about killing it.if you do your not out anything


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 13, 2010)

exsactly

might even lap the shit outta it


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 19, 2010)

got another E8400 up for you guys, ill let it run here for a few days before posting it udner FS section

here is some pics

it is not a EO stepping, but still runs perfect, 

and yes i have PP












give me an offer on what YOU think is fair, as i cannot loose money on this one since it was nealry free


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 19, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> exsactly
> 
> might even lap the shit outta it


I'd try to be careful with it, it wouldn't be bad for another WCG rig 


(FIH) The Don said:


> got another E8400 up for you guys, ill let it run here for a few days before posting it udner FS section
> 
> here is some pics
> 
> ...


Wow, nice!
How are you getting all these nearly-free CPUs?
I may be interested in this for my parents rig, I'll let you know if I want it


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 19, 2010)

im building  a few new systems every month for people i know, or people who dont know how to do it them self

and then i sometimes get their old stuff as payment, ad lately have been good, but im selling most of it as its single parts, like ram, cpus and such (mostof it is OLD) but sometimes some semi good stuff lands on my desk, 

and i really cant afford to have more than 2 machines running in total due to powerbills

so i save up a little to build another cruncher, or just to get some money, as we all need ever now and then


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 19, 2010)

Don, how many you got running? And, is your electricity free?

Wish i could get away with cheap/free electricity. If i could, i'd have one or two dedicated in my room


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 19, 2010)

only got the quaddy running atm, but i keep getting some random bsods every 8hour or so 

so when the contest is done imma sit down and do a fresh install, and then ill have a new gfx, and new psu

the bill is like 60-70$ a month, but i pay a fixed amount every month, and if it goes above that then i pay the difference every 3 months, and if i have used less then ill get that back every 3 months


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 19, 2010)

Free electricity would be so nice, if I didn't have to pay for electricity, I'd be able to expand so much more


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 19, 2010)

free electricity and no heat from the rigs.....shit i would sleep on them lol


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm not bothered about heat, i have a ventilation fan in my room and it's fairly large. If i could find a way to match the extra wattage in cut backs, lights etc, then i'd do it in an instant.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 21, 2010)

a bumb for my fellow crunchers to get the cpu at a cheap price.

will post it under FS section tomorrow, still avaible for crunchers at a lower price


----------



## mosheen (Aug 22, 2010)

The E8400 is mine


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 22, 2010)

and that it is


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 22, 2010)

so does anyone need a 8800GTS 640mb?
I will do this for only you guys and for 1 day only $55 shipped (US only)


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 22, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> so does anyone need a 8800GTS 640mb?
> I will do this for only you guys and for 1 day only $55 shipped (US only)



My 4850 died but I am unsure of the PPD of the 8800.  PPD?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 22, 2010)

much more than a  4850 i can assure you that


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 22, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> My 4850 died but I am unsure of the PPD of the 8800.  PPD?



at "stock" clocks(it is flashed to Superclocked speeds) i got ~4.2k with a healthy overclock you can see it playing around with ~4.6k depending on WU and if your using it.

*as a note my normal "selling terms" still apply*


----------



## Trigger911 (Aug 22, 2010)

them 8800 worked good i had a 8600 running like one but it was sub par lmao


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 22, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> at "stock" clocks(it is flashed to Superclocked speeds) i got ~4.2k with a healthy overclock you can see it playing around with ~4.6k depending on WU and if your using it.
> 
> *as a note my normal "selling terms" still apply*



I have to pass.  Someone was selling a superior card for the same price.  Thanks though!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 24, 2010)

Okay guys, I have two things I'm looking to sell to another cruncher(s). 

Dell E173FP 17" LCD, looking for $28 plus ship for it. (Shipping would only be $15, and it'll come with the power and VGA cables.)

ASRock A780 LM AM2/AM2+/AM3 mobo, supports the new X6's with a bios flash. Looking for $42 and $10 for shipping.


----------



## Trigger911 (Aug 24, 2010)

ed thats a good deal on the lcd


----------



## theonedub (Aug 24, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Okay guys, I have two things I'm looking to sell to another cruncher(s).
> 
> Dell E173FP 17" LCD, looking for $28 plus ship for it. (Shipping would only be $15, and it'll come with the power and VGA cables.)
> 
> ASRock A780 LM AM2/AM2+/AM3 mobo, supports the new X6's with a bios flash. Looking for $42 and $10 for shipping.



Hmmm, I think I can make use of that LCD. Can you give me 24hrs to make sure? Thanks


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 24, 2010)

Sure, I'll hold it for you. Just know that shipping might take a extra day or two thanks to work.


----------



## DonInKansas (Aug 24, 2010)

If a cruncher needs some RAM, I've come across a paired 2x256mb ddr2 set cleaning the basement.  Shoot me a couple bucks to ship and they're yours.  PM me to grab them.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 24, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Sure, I'll hold it for you. Just know that shipping might take a extra day or two thanks to work.



PMed you


----------



## hat (Sep 2, 2010)

Got a bit of an odd request: need 2 rechargable AA batteries for my camera.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 2, 2010)

anyone got 2x1 gb or 2x2 gb DDR2 memory? 800mhz or above


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> anyone got 2x1 gb or 2x2 gb DDR2 memory? 800mhz or above



i got 1gb 800mhz samsung ram, but sadly no whole kit anymore. If you want it, call me up


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 2, 2010)

thx 

icq is bugging me these days, so until i get my ssd, (tomorrow) i cant get on there

but ill keep it as a last resort


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thx
> 
> icq is bugging me these days, so until i get my ssd, (tomorrow) i cant get on there
> 
> but ill keep it as a last resort


ah alright! LMK how it is then, and i wanna see a few benchies!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 2, 2010)

will do  

its an intel 80gb btw, so it should be pretty decent.

will let you know tomorrow or saturday


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 3, 2010)

i have thsi board for my fellow EU crunchers

20€ + shipping 

http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=P55DE3


----------



## hat (Sep 13, 2010)

I got 2x512mb Corsair XMS2 675MHz 4-4-4-12 I'll let go for $10 (shipped) in the continental US.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 13, 2010)

hat said:


> I got 2x512mb Corsair XMS2 675MHz 4-4-4-12 I'll let go for $10 (shipped) in the continental US.



updating now, thanks.

Guys, let me know if the list needs to be updated.  It's been a bit since I do so, help me out please.


----------



## hat (Sep 16, 2010)

In case anyone was wondering, the sticks I posted for sale for $15 in my F/S thread (link in my sig) are indeed the same ones here for $10. They're still available for $10 if any folder/cruncher wants them.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 16, 2010)

man, my two cpus could do some serious crunching. i have to get back into this!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> man, my two cpus could do some serious crunching. i have to get back into this!



What's stopping you?  Anyway we can help?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> What's stopping you?  Anyway we can help?



gotta reorganize all my rigs man. plus they raised utility prices.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> gotta reorganize all my rigs man. plus they raised utility prices.



Gotcha, but hey man even one rig that crunches will really help us out bro, one rig won't do much damage to the utility bill I would say.  I know it's more expensive in places, but my i7 and my AMD quad with a GX2 folding only added about $20 a month, roughly of course.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Gotcha, but hey man even one rig that crunches will really help us out bro, one rig won't do much damage to the utility bill I would say.  I know it's more expensive in places, but my i7 and my AMD quad with a GX2 folding only added about $20 a month, roughly of course.



i will give it a look once the winter comes.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i will give it a look once the winter comes.



Better late than never.   We'll see you around.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 16, 2010)

and even in germany, where everything is more expensive, then in america, i only have to pay 40 euro more each month, to keep up a 955, a q9550, an x2 3800+ 939, and sometimes, an x2 5000+ (from the 200 euro i have each month,it may be much, but i should be at least half a thousand watts, im drawing 24/7/365, so hey! i use more watts than most people growing ganja in their basements and im helping humans directly with it, not only indirectly, and not only some )


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 16, 2010)

still got the board

i also have a swiftech apogee gt, its not pretty, but its yours for the shipping, it needs some nuts for the mounting bolts, and a backplate(i have an ordinary 775 backplate) but not sure it will work (shipping around 10$)

i also have a dualcore 2140 that could be anyones for the shipping (8$)


----------



## theonedub (Sep 16, 2010)

Is that a US shipped price?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 16, 2010)

anywhere in the world

and yes i have paypal


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 16, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> and even in germany, where everything is more expensive, then in america, i only have to pay 40 euro more each month, to keep up a 955, a q9550, an x2 3800+ 939, and sometimes, an x2 5000+ (from the 200 euro i have each month,it may be much, but i should be at least half a thousand watts, im drawing 24/7/365, so hey! i use more watts than most people growing ganja in their basements and im helping humans directly with it, not only indirectly, and not only some )



if i lived over there and you started using your watts for a different purpose we would become close friends 

@don if i had more $ in my pp i would grab that dually for my dads rig and get it crunching (it runs a Celly D) or my sisters(P4 HT)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 17, 2010)

well the dually i can give aways for free, if it does some crunching then i dont mind, i dont even think its 8$ more like 5, that wont be too much to cover

but i do want the shipping covered on the block, as its a bit heave, the cpu can be in a buble envelope without any problems

gonna test it out tomorrow to make sure it works good 

PM me with your details and ill have it shipped by the end of this week


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks don. I will be sure to put it to good use. I just hope i don't have to come back and ask for a PSU. It's the ONLY part that hasn't been replaced yet(replaced mobo,ram,hdd,odd,cpu,hsf)

it's kinda funny my dad bought a cheap E-machines for $200 and ended up spending more then he planed on (over time) having to buy replacement parts. but atleast now(well after get the CPU) it will be a decent rig.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 17, 2010)

omg  i really hate OEM machines (no offense) and i hate hearing the salesmen trying to sell them to unknowing mothers and fathers that wanna give their kids a "gamer" and end up with crap :shadedshu

just to be sure, you do know its "only" a 1.6ghz right? http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?spec=sla3j


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 17, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> omg  i really hate OEM machines (no offense) and i hate hearing the salesmen trying to sell them to unknowing mothers and fathers that wanna give their kids a "gamer" and end up with crap :shadedshu
> 
> just to be sure, you do know its "only" a 1.6ghz right? http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?spec=sla3j



the motherboard can overclock decently(i picked the replacement board ) i'm sure that even at stock it would do better then the Celly D @4ghz would do. But i think if i can get 2.5ghz or so out of it everything should be fine.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 17, 2010)

well the smaller dualcores i had were pretty decent overclockers compared to their stock speed, almost twice the stock speed  

if you can do 3 ghz then it should be pretty decent for another year or so  

what board does he have in it?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 17, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> well the smaller dualcores i had were pretty decent overclockers compared to their stock speed, almost twice the stock speed
> 
> if you can do 3 ghz then it should be pretty decent for another year or so
> 
> what board does he have in it?



I don't remember for sure. It's some MSI board with a Nforce (6xx) chipset. i know it clocks decently but has limited voltage options. that is why i said ~2.5ghz 
I had a E1500 and i got it clocked up to 3ghz 24/7 stable and IRRC 3.6ghz for some benchmarks on a P35 board paired up with some Geil ram that had Micro D9's. That was a fun chip to play with but i only had it for a few weeks then sold it.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 17, 2010)

Anyone have a spare Phenom II around? I need one to compete this rig so I can start a second one using my ASRock mobo.  

I'll also need some DDR2 ram if anyone has any. I already have a case and PSU figured out.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Anyone have a spare Phenom II around? I need one to compete this rig so I can start a second one using my ASRock mobo.
> 
> I'll also need some DDR2 ram if anyone has any. I already have a case and PSU figured out.



just shipped out 4GB of DDR2 today bro


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 17, 2010)

It's okay. 

I'm starting to lean more towards selling it still and using a new mobo instead.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> It's okay.
> 
> I'm starting to lean more towards selling it still and using a new mobo instead.



I just found a 512MB stick, that wouldn't do heh?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 17, 2010)

Not really. Kinda need 2 GB, or more. 

Honestly I'm looking at buying a Gigabyte GA-88GM-UD2H for this next build. It's going to be a cruncher and my GF's rig.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 17, 2010)

that looks like a pretty sweet board there 

btw, there is 2x 1/4-13/19mm barbs with the apogee gt, and the original barbs, some nasty plastic ones


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 18, 2010)

the cpu is up again for freebee


----------



## theonedub (Sep 18, 2010)

the 2140?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 18, 2010)

yes thats the one


----------



## theonedub (Sep 18, 2010)

I think I could make a rig of it down the road, if $5USD could get it to my door- lets get it done


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 18, 2010)

that would be great, then the shipping is covered. 

but no trace numberwould be like 40$ lol


----------



## theonedub (Sep 18, 2010)

Payment sent, let me know if anything unexpected comes up.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 18, 2010)

its onedubs

i also have a 30gig OCZ agility for cheaps


----------



## theonedub (Sep 21, 2010)

Anyone have a spare 1GB DDR2 SODIMM? Texbill was able to get me one, then the 1gb stick I had died. Looks like I can't RMA it either, so I really a new stick.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 21, 2010)

i just gave all the ones i had away


----------



## garyinhere (Sep 21, 2010)

So i'm crunching on the computer that i won in the contest! The temps are worrying me a bit... the only other intel i have is in a laptop and i don't crunch on it  but core 0 is about 9degrees Celsius higher than the other 3 cores? plus under 90% load the temps are ave. 70-75 degrees this seems hot compared to my amd's


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 21, 2010)

what cooler are you using on the cruncher?

if its a stock hs then its not too much imo, but def high

and mopst c2d/c2q have some odd temps due to their crappy Heatspreader that might be concave


----------



## garyinhere (Sep 21, 2010)

yea i'm using the stock cooler since i'm not overclocked at this time... gotta read up on intel's I've been a fanboy of amd so long i don't know what i'm doing lol...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 22, 2010)

hmm no overclock, then it does seem a bit high

what are your ambient in celcius?


----------



## garyinhere (Sep 22, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> hmm no overclock, then it does seem a bit high
> 
> what are your ambient in celcius?



well i don't think their is an overclock... i've never messed with intel's bios so i set it to turbo on the gpu and the other option for turbo... so it may be overclocked lol let me see what i did and will report back!


----------



## garyinhere (Sep 22, 2010)

I set the performance enhancer to extreme as well as the gpu to turbo under the intelligent tweaker


----------



## garyinhere (Sep 22, 2010)

don't know about in C but my ambient is 67 degrees
sorry about the repost meant to edit the other one lol


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 22, 2010)

could you take a cpu-z screenshot?

and do a prime 95 run while you have cpu-z open? i wanna see how high its clocked with the extreme preset,


----------



## garyinhere (Sep 22, 2010)

It doesn't seem to overclock it at all... not sure what the extreme setting is even for?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2010)

hmm, they do seem a bit on the odd side. maybe reseat the cooler?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 22, 2010)

@garyinhere

I think I still have a Scythe Ninja in my box o schtuff. Yours for shipping if I can find it along with its s775 mounting.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 23, 2010)

Okay guys, I've changed my mind AGAIN. 

I'm going to use this ASRock mobo for my cruncher #2/GF's rig, so I need all the cheap/free parts I can get to make it happen, as I want to get it done by the 15th, but I simply don't have much money to spare since it's all going to the ring at the moment. (The 15th is our three year anniversary, and I was planning on popping the question.)  

I already have a keyboard, mouse, a 17" monitor, the mobo, and a Zalman CPU cooler. As long as my birthday present from my brother get's here before then, I'll have my current processor to use for it. I know what case I'm going to get for it, since that'll only be $50 shipped and it's what she wants, I can spare it. (Honestly thou, if anyone has a spare case with a window sitting around, that would be fine. I'd at least pay shipping.)

What I need right now is... 

DDR2 ram (I'd prefer a 2 X 1 GB kit, but really anything helps.)
Sata HDD, 80GB or larger. I have a 40GB IDE sitting around I could use...
Sata optical bay, I have a very crappy and dying IDE white one around, but I'd rather not use it.
A decent PCI-E graphics card, the mobo does have onboard, but it's not so great.
Good quality PSU, anything works as long it doesn't die/can power the rig.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 23, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Okay guys, I've changed my mind AGAIN.
> 
> I'm going to use this ASRock mobo for my cruncher #2/GF's rig, so I need all the cheap/free parts I can get to make it happen, as I want to get it done by the 15th, but I simply don't have much money to spare since it's all going to the ring at the moment. (The 15th is our three year anniversary, and I was planning on popping the question.)
> 
> ...





Bro I sent the Ram I had to fihdon last week, the PSU was sent to garyinhere for the contest, graphics card I will have to see if I have anything worthy, doubt it, I have my 2900xt but Im not too sure that works good.  I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks CP. 

Found a decent refurb on CM website via jrracingfan's advice. 

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?products_id=84


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 23, 2010)

RAIDMAX Thunder ATX-315WB Black SECC ATX Mid Tower...

Cheapest I found with a window that looks tasteful.

I like that coolermaster a lot!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 23, 2010)

Wow that's great deal!!!!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 23, 2010)

Think I'll go with the CM 534 since shipping is only $12.71

Edit- Case ordered, went with the CM refurb. total was $30.70 after shipping.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh also CP, put me down on the list.

Stuff I got:
1x 1GB ddr3
1x 512MB ddr2
S1283 unused crossbow 775/1366 backplate

May need:
AM2 cpu.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 23, 2010)

Will do when I get home.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 23, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Anyone have a spare 1GB DDR2 SODIMM? Texbill was able to get me one, then the 1gb stick I had died. Looks like I can't RMA it either, so I really a new stick.



sodimm? server or laptop ram?

laptop right?


----------



## theonedub (Sep 23, 2010)

That's right, laptop RAM, 533 or higher


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 23, 2010)

theonedub said:


> That's right, laptop RAM, 533 or higher



dude iv got boxes of that shit!. gimme a min


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 23, 2010)

damn man sorry  iv got 3 2x512 kits of 533mhz no 1gb sticks.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 23, 2010)

Dang, I appreciate you checking though


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 23, 2010)

i will give 1 whole kit to the person that can send the dub a 1gb stick. PM me


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 23, 2010)

Seems Garyinhere has a Seagate 160GB HDD for the rig, so that's one less thing to worry about. 

Edit- So I don't cluster up this thread with updates, here's a link to the build thread.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 30, 2010)

im looking for a p55 cpu, any in the 1156 series

and 2x1 gb ddr3 1333 minimum


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2010)

Sorry, don't have either of those up for grabs.  I'd like to keep my i7 rig


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 3, 2010)

i need a AM2 CPU (dual,tri,quad anything 95w or less) Also a 512mb or greater stick of ddr2 any speed but 800 is preferred. 
I just noticed that i have everything i need but a CPU to get another rig running.
I have a stick of ram but it is only 512mb so it wouldn't make for the best cruncher(but would be possible on a stripped down win XP install)

just a heads up to anyone that maybe willing to help i am flat broke.(nice way to make me feel like a bum)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i need a AM2 CPU (dual,tri,quad anything 95w or less) Also a 512mb or greater stick of ddr2 any speed but 800 is preferred.
> I just noticed that i have everything i need but a CPU to get another rig running.
> I have a stick of ram but it is only 512mb so it wouldn't make for the best cruncher(but would be possible on a stripped down win XP install)
> 
> just a heads up to anyone that maybe willing to help i am flat broke.(nice way to make me feel like a bum)



updated.  I might have you covered for the stick of ram, I'll let you know shortly.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 7, 2010)

anything on the ram CP?
also still needing a CPU.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 7, 2010)

I have a stick of 512MB Hynix DDR2 *PC-5300* RAM available.

CP- I still have the same stuff available to give. I no longer need any of the 1156 mounting gear (got it with my Megashadow), but I am looking for a 775 MB that supports 65nm C2D CPUs for this E2140 I want to build out


----------



## blkhogan (Oct 7, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> anything on the ram CP?
> also still needing a CPU.


Ive got an Athlon 5000+ wanting a new home. Its a good little oc'er for its age. Ive ran it 2.7GHz 24/7 with 0 problems, might be able to squeeze 2.9 or so out of it on a decent board. Its yours if you would like it. I wouldnt be able to ship it till late next week though. Im right in the middle of a move.  PM me if your interested. 
EDIT: Almost forgot... It unlocks to full X4 on the right board.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 7, 2010)

Ygpm.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 7, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Ive got an Athlon 5000+ wanting a new home. Its a good little oc'er for its age. Ive ran it 2.7GHz 24/7 with 0 problems, might be able to squeeze 2.9 or so out of it on a decent board. Its yours if you would like it. I wouldnt be able to ship it till late next week though. Im right in the middle of a move.  PM me if your interested.
> EDIT: Almost forgot... It unlocks to full X4 on the right board.



Very generous offer there


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 7, 2010)

Nevermind, let it go to someone else if they need it. i'd like to get it but would rather go to someone else.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 7, 2010)

And very generous of you too


----------



## blkhogan (Oct 7, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Very generous offer there


I am not in a place where I can contribute a whole bunch to the cause right now. But if I can help out in some other way, Im happy. The new farm keeps getting pushed back due to "real life" situations. But its coming. I promise.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 7, 2010)

All we can do is what we can do  

It's just been recently that I was able to get my i7 crunching...meant to back in June, but it couldn't happen for various reasons


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 7, 2010)

thank you BLK  
onedub YGPM


----------



## Trigger911 (Oct 7, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Ive got an Athlon 5000+ wanting a new home. Its a good little oc'er for its age. Ive ran it 2.7GHz 24/7 with 0 problems, might be able to squeeze 2.9 or so out of it on a decent board. Its yours if you would like it. I wouldnt be able to ship it till late next week though. Im right in the middle of a move.  PM me if your interested.
> EDIT: Almost forgot... It unlocks to full X4 on the right board.



would that be my old chip that thing did have some backbone to it i felt lucky to get it


----------



## theonedub (Oct 7, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> onedub YGPM



I've got him covered on the RAM.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 7, 2010)

Dammit Tim, It's the 2nd time I've slacked with you dude, f**k!  First I forgot to ship something out to you, what was it, I can't remember.

Now I forget to check for the stick of RAM .

Updated the list.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Dammit Tim, It's the 2nd time I've slacked with you dude, f**k!  First I forgot to ship something out to you, what was it, I can't remember.
> 
> Now I forget to check for the stick of RAM .
> 
> Updated the list.


I think it was also ram or maybe it was the video card idk.
Blk has me covered for the CPU and onedub has me covered for the ram. Thanks guys.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 7, 2010)

Good deal bro and my apologies once again


----------



## theonedub (Oct 7, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> onedub has me covered for the ram



All packed and will most likely go out today or tomorrow. Let me know how it arrives, I used homemade packing materials


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 7, 2010)

theonedub said:


> All packed and will most likely go out today or tomorrow. Let me know how it arrives, I used homemade packing materials


thanks. Should be intresting to see how it turns out lol


----------



## Trigger911 (Oct 8, 2010)

theonedub said:


> All packed and will most likely go out today or tomorrow. Let me know how it arrives, I used homemade packing materials



should have posted a pic in the ghetto mods thread lol


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 8, 2010)

well i got a haf 932 with 9 case fans *6cm R4 red led 120mm fans 50cfm *2 enermax magma fans 70cfm and 1* 230mm cm fan along with a PCP&C silencer 750w psu crossfire red combo deal for crunchers folders is $140 shipped UPS


----------



## theonedub (Oct 8, 2010)

Trigger911 said:


> should have posted a pic in the ghetto mods thread lol



Its not _that_ homemade. Just leftover bubble wrap, spare cardboard cut up, a paperbag, and the last of my packing tape  The way I have been shipping lately makes me feel like I am prepping for gift wrapping XMAS gifts


----------



## blkhogan (Oct 8, 2010)

Trigger911 said:


> would that be my old chip that thing did have some backbone to it i felt lucky to get it


Yes sir. Shes a beauty. Has performed flawlessly for me while I had it. On a nice board it will perform even better. It will serve pos well. 

@ pos.... do you need a cooler? I have a new Athlon II cooler sitting here not being used.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 8, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Yes sir. Shes a beauty. Has performed flawlessly for me while I had it. On a nice board it will perform even better. It will serve pos well.
> 
> @ pos.... do you need a cooler? I have a new Athlon II cooler sitting here not being used.



I don't need a cooler i have a Xiggy S1283 in a box someplace and a Tt v1 floating around someplace and i also think i have a stock AII HSF  
thanks for the offer 

as for the board part.. It will be going in my old Gigabyte Nforce 430 board(yes it supports it) it maybe old but it clocks nice and works flawless and will be replaced with a board that can unlock it when i get some $$


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 8, 2010)

Hey CP, it would be nice if you can clear my old requests, now im in need of an AM2/AM2+ board to exchange the dead biostar in my X2 rig... there is a whole system just waiting to crunch, thats the only part missing.

Also, nearly any mediocre 65nm 775 cpu would be great, so i could exchange that weak e2140 in my newest cruncher someday
thanks for any help, guys!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 8, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I don't need a cooler i have a Xiggy S1283 in a box someplace and a Tt v1 floating around someplace and i also think i have a stock AII HSF
> thanks for the offer
> 
> as for the board part.. It will be going in my old Gigabyte Nforce 430 board(yes it supports it) it maybe old but it clocks nice and works flawless and will be replaced with a board that can unlock it when i get some $$



That board has amazing support!  Seems to have run everything for you


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 8, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> That board has amazing support!  Seems to have run everything for you



it has been an amazing board best $110-ish i ever spent on hardware 
it supports all 95w Phenom II based chips. I don't understand why 125w won't work when the older 90nm chips sucked 125w and it supports them. 
gigabyte has done an amazing job keeping it updated for it's age (bought in mid 07)

do you remember seeing my overclocks on the X2 240 and 250? I used that board to do them (they both reached 4+ghz)


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 8, 2010)

The board lacks dual power plane, maybe thats the cause? The NB component of the CPU has an enhanced draw on these cpus maybe, which would overload conventional PWMs


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 8, 2010)

Ygpm about a board pos.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 8, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> The board lacks dual power plane, maybe thats the cause? The NB component of the CPU has an enhanced draw on these cpus maybe, which would overload conventional PWMs



I never thought about the NB being on the chip vs the older ones. but none the less it is still an amazing board for it's age and price paid as for bios support the latest bios was released "2010/08/30" that is alittle over a month ago (it is 2010/7/10 at time of posting)
just because this is going to bother me i have to put the dates in the "correct" format 
08/30/2010(time of release)      10/07/2010(time of posting)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 8, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Hey CP, it would be nice if you can clear my old requests, now im in need of an AM2/AM2+ board to exchange the dead biostar in my X2 rig... there is a whole system just waiting to crunch, thats the only part missing.
> 
> Also, nearly any mediocre 65nm 775 cpu would be great, so i could exchange that weak e2140 in my newest cruncher someday
> thanks for any help, guys!



Thank you.  Updating now.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 8, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thank you.  Updating now.



thanks,bro! that was fast!


p_o_s_pc said:


> I never thought about the NB being on the chip vs the older ones. but none the less it is still an amazing board for it's age and price paid as for bios support the latest bios was released "2010/08/30" that is alittle over a month ago (it is 2010/7/10 at time of posting)
> just because this is going to bother me i have to put the dates in the "correct" format
> 08/30/2010(time of release)      10/07/2010(time of posting)



i bet it is, its bios support seem to be really good, i didnt had many boards that got updated THAT long


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 8, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i bet it is, its bios support seem to be really good, i didnt had many boards that got updated THAT long



This is why i am one for recommending Gigabyte so much. They make quality boards and back them with good bios support but there driver support isn't there at all BUT that isn't a problem as you can find the latest Nvidia and Realtek drivers easily.
Also there customer support isn't half bad. I have dealt with them a couple times when i was having some issues with my board and they helped me out faster then i thought it would be. (took ~2days of emailing tech support to get problem resolved)


----------



## Magikherbs (Oct 8, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i need a AM2 CPU (dual,tri,quad anything 95w or less) Also a 512mb or greater stick of ddr2 any speed but 800 is preferred.
> I just noticed that i have everything i need but a CPU to get another rig running.
> I have a stick of ram but it is only 512mb so it wouldn't make for the best cruncher(but would be possible on a stripped down win XP install)
> 
> just a heads up to anyone that maybe willing to help i am flat broke.(nice way to make me feel like a bum)





theonedub said:


> I have a stick of 512MB Hynix DDR2 *PC-5300* RAM available.
> 
> CP- I still have the same stuff available to give. I no longer need any of the 1156 mounting gear (got it with my Megashadow), but I am looking for a 775 MB that supports 65nm C2D CPUs for this E2140 I want to build out



Heyas.. I dont do credit cards or any online purchasing. If you pay the shipping you can have these !
1x 1gb DDR2 800 pc Kingston value ram low profile
1x 512mb DDR2 533 with no label but looks like Apacer 
1 Dlink Air plus xtreme G DWL- G650 wireless laptop card
-----------------------------------------------------------------
I just registered with WCG today and Im wondering.. should I stick to F@H at least for now, or do some WCG aswell ?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 8, 2010)

Thank you for offering  
I am already covered on everything right now. I'm sure it could be of some use to someone else


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 8, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> This is why i am one for recommending Gigabyte so much. They make quality boards and back them with good bios support but there driver support isn't there at all BUT that isn't a problem as you can find the latest Nvidia and Realtek drivers easily.
> Also there customer support isn't half bad. I have dealt with them a couple times when i was having some issues with my board and they helped me out faster then i thought it would be. (took ~2days of emailing tech support to get problem resolved)



Gigabyte is quite nice, except when it comes to coloring and BSEL-Mods...(they tend to read the cpuid, instead of the FSB the proc tells them.) Havent had a Gigabyte till now, but the one a buddy of me has seems to be quite ok, and wasnt expensive


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 8, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> it has been an amazing board best $110-ish i ever spent on hardware
> it supports all 95w Phenom II based chips. I don't understand why 125w won't work when the older 90nm chips sucked 125w and it supports them.
> gigabyte has done an amazing job keeping it updated for it's age (bought in mid 07)
> 
> do you remember seeing my overclocks on the X2 240 and 250? I used that board to do them (they both reached 4+ghz)


Yep, remember those, very impressive!
I'm surprised that it even supports the PhII chips...you'd never get that range of support with Intel boards.

Will it even boot or whatever w/ a 125w PhII?


p_o_s_pc said:


> This is why i am one for recommending Gigabyte so much. They make quality boards and back them with good bios support but there driver support isn't there at all BUT that isn't a problem as you can find the latest Nvidia and Realtek drivers easily.
> Also there customer support isn't half bad. I have dealt with them a couple times when i was having some issues with my board and they helped me out faster then i thought it would be. (took ~2days of emailing tech support to get problem resolved)



I've also had a good experience with GB and their tech support....I'm probably going to get a Gigabyte GTS 450.  Cheapest one after rebate, non-reference cooler, quiet, looks great, and a good warranty.  Can't wait


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 8, 2010)

May have a board on the way for trade for P_o_s_pc that will allow better overclocking. Will allow him to squeeze some extra ppd out of one of his cpu's. 

@Magikherbs

I may need that apacer stick. Time will tell and I'll keep you posted. 



Damn guys I really need to come out of hiatus and start crunching again. I havent for the past couple weeks trying to dial in faster 24.7's.


----------



## blkhogan (Oct 8, 2010)

Jr. I have a sweet i3 550 set up coming my way very soon. Ill have to get with you so we can get it dialed in. The person I am getting it from has clocked it 4.6GHz+ with pretty low voltage. Its going to be a 24/7 cruncher, so stability will be a must. Can't wait. Haven't decided on cooling yet though. Decisions decisions. :shadedshu


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 8, 2010)

An i3 shouldn't need much, I'd imagine a Hyper 212+ would be more than enough for sub-4.5ghz


----------



## blkhogan (Oct 8, 2010)

Its my first Intel setup, so its a little intimidating to say the least. I know AMD well enough to throw the juice to it with confidence. But this one is going to be like reading Chinese.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 8, 2010)

if i can cool my q9550 @ 4100 mhz and around 65c with the 212 then the i3 will be cooler i think



blkhogan said:


> Its my first Intel setup, so its a little intimidating to say the least. I know AMD well enough to throw the juice to it with confidence. But this one is going to be like reading Chinese.





we got you  anything you find difficult just ask away


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 8, 2010)

I was cooling this i3 on a stock cooler @ 4Ghz 1.21v and it was hitting 65C linpack. CM 212+ will be fine. Yeah it's not a problem hit me up via pm's. Just remember it's not the heat that kills these chips, it's the voltage. Oh and if you can OC an AMD chip you can OC the i3.

EDIT:

With the dark knight at 4.4Ghz 1.32v I hit 54C linpack, current settings stays at around 50C. Personal usage I'd say about 45C load.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 8, 2010)

Overclocking an AMD processor is a lot like OCing an Intel iX CPU, not as different as 775->AM2/3 was


----------



## blkhogan (Oct 8, 2010)

Is this the cooler you guys are recommending? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103065


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 8, 2010)

yup superb cooler for the price


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 8, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Is this the cooler you guys are recommending? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103065



Sure thing, built a friend's rig around it and it's great


----------



## blkhogan (Oct 8, 2010)

Great price for such a highly recommended cooler. That's the one I will be getting.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 8, 2010)

I have that cooler and love it. Works great, and cools my X2 clocked at 3.0Ghz just fine. Pretyy soon it'll be cooling an X4.


----------



## Trigger911 (Oct 12, 2010)

I also recommend it I hear it works better than my true rev c i use its pretty much the same but that one has more copper to it.


----------



## hat (Oct 13, 2010)

Remember, iX series CPUs have very high heat tolerances... anything under 80c load (max load, Linpack) is supposed to be considered acceptable for 24/7 use. They take up to 100c but you really don't want to go there... kinda like video cards.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2010)

That's certainly true, I've run my i7 at ~75c for most of it's life.  Only recently that it's now running in the 60s


----------



## hat (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm interested in getting a 2GB stick of DDR2 667 to drop in my server so I can have 4GB memory in there (and dual channel).


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2010)

Best of luck, sorry that I don't have any


----------



## hat (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm sure someone doe somewhere


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2010)

None here, I'll update when I get home.  Good luck dude


----------



## theonedub (Oct 17, 2010)

Anyone have some Gentle Typhoon 1850 models they want to sell? Would like to get 2 of them, but even one would be cool. 

Thanks!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2010)

Good luck, those are on my list of wanted fans as well


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 17, 2010)

what happened to my crunching badge???


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2010)

Not sure....mine's gone too


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 17, 2010)

Mine is also gone.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 18, 2010)

Anyone have a cpu for am2 dual tri quad that they can send me for free? I haven't heard from blk and want to get a cruncher up.if he happens to send it then I can pass one of them on or build another cruncher. I could pay shipping if needed


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

Sorry Tim, all I have is my X4 955 that I'd really like to get crunching 24/7.

You might be able to get CP's X2 when he upgrades it, you could have it if you want (I could source another chip)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 18, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Sorry Tim, all I have is my X4 955 that I'd really like to get crunching 24/7.
> 
> You might be able to get CP's X2 when he upgrades it, you could have it if you want (I could source another chip)



that was my chip that i sold to him  i wouldn't mind having it again. how much CP?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

He told me I could have it for the price of shipping


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> that was my chip that i sold to him  i wouldn't mind having it again. how much CP?



It won't cost you anything, but it'll be a bit before I upgrade though


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Anyone have some Gentle Typhoon 1850 models they want to sell? Would like to get 2 of them, but even one would be cool.
> 
> Thanks!



Updated.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 18, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> It won't cost you anything, but it'll be a bit before I upgrade though



thanks.i am hoping to get atleast one more rig going really soon. I may still need it later 

Ion do you plan to sell your X4? Is it 125w or 140w


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

It's a 125w.  I might sell it, I'm *debating* putting my i7 rig at my friend's house so that mainly it's a dedicated cruncher and he uses it occasionally, and then using my X4 as the daily rig.  It would only be on a few hours a day (like 8-10), but my PPD would still probably be better overall (especially for FAH).  And, really, an X4 955 w/ a GTS250 is plenty for everything I'd do


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 18, 2010)

You must have some pretty trustworthy friends. I think the only people I'd trust to loan a rig to are on here. 

Did anyone end up PM'ing W1zz about our Crunching badges missing?


----------



## Trigger911 (Oct 18, 2010)

my main rig will be going offline as I am going to hit my breakers today or tomorrow ill be gone for around 12 days.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> You must have some pretty trustworthy friends. I think the only people I'd trust to loan a rig to are on here.
> 
> Did anyone end up PM'ing W1zz about our Crunching badges missing?



Well, I've known him for 9 years at this point.  And my parents know his parents well enough that they'd make him repay me if he sold it or something.  So, in short, I'm not really worried that he might do something with it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

I'll send him a PM now, they should have been back up.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

Excellent, thanks!

I'd love to get the badge back, it looks really cool


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

Goes well with the F@H badge.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

That it does...shame there's no 1mil+ option for it, that would really be nice


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

Do you know If there is any specific reason why not?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

Discussion from last time


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

So at one million we also get a different one, that's what I understood???


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't know.  I didn't notice a difference when I hit 1mil, there's sure nothing that says "1 million" on the badge


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

That's what I thought.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

Yeah, shame that the FAH guys get it and we don't


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

Let's go on strike!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

How about no? 

I think that WCG is far more important than some badge


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

You Shirley can't be serious, and don't call me Shirley.  Hahaha, know what movie that is?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

No idea


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

The movie "Airplane". I'll see if I can find that part on you tube, hilarious!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

Aha, I've heard of it, and heard good things about it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

It's a funny ass movie!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

I'll have to see if we can get it from Netflix then


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

They should have it on netting.


----------



## KieX (Oct 19, 2010)

Going to be making new rig soon, was thinking i3 although probably anything up to and including X6 would be good. Will make a WTB thread nearer the end of the month when I get paid. Before that though, any crunching stuff in the EU? (USA I love you, but greedy customs ruin things)


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2010)

Good luck KieX, another cruncher would be awesome!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 20, 2010)

still needing a AM2+/AM3 CPU. I haven't heard anything from BLK in 2 weeks and he hasn't replied to my PM so i am assuming it is a flop and need to find something else.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 20, 2010)

I'll have Lauren's X2 freed up after the 5th.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 20, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> I'll have Lauren's X2 freed up after the 5th.



Thanks but the 5th is my b-day and i should have some $$ by then to get a quad. If not we can talk deals


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 20, 2010)

Okay then.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

What are you replacing it with?  Another quad?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 20, 2010)

Yeah, going to get her a cheap Athlon X4. As her and I need to start saving for us moving and her schooling. She's going to become a chef.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Yeah, going to get her a cheap Athlon X4. As her and I need to start saving for us moving and her schooling. She's going to become a chef.



Good luck to both of you


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 20, 2010)

so, since i am going to P55 today or tomorrow i might have some DDR2 800mhz 4-4-4-12 up for graps

its 4x1gb sticks, but i only use 2x1gb as the other 2 MIGHT be defective

i just want the shipping paid as they were given to me by El'Capitän

its tracers


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

I could be very interested in that, could be useful for getting another X4 up 

EDIT:  Oh, and Randal, I hope you both enjoy the X4


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm sure it'll work out nicely.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm sure it will, you could have almost 4k between those 2 X4s


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 20, 2010)

Yes. Which will be nice once that time comes.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm going to do everything in my (expanded) power to make sure that that time doesn't come 

Just to let you know, I am completely opposed to that and will do my best to keep it from happening


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 20, 2010)

I wasn't referring to the badge thread, which is what I think you are talking about. More of that it'll be nice once I get Lauren her Athlon X4.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

Oh.  That's what I was referring to


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 20, 2010)

shoot me a PM Ion 

figure shipping will be 10$ to the US, cant do TT number though, as that would cost me around 50$ 

dansih postal service is shits


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

It wouldn't be right now, I'm still trying to re-organize for now...but that would definitely be worth it 

Thanks!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2010)

My tracers!!!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 20, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> shoot me a PM Ion
> 
> figure shipping will be 10$ to the US, cant do TT number though, as that would cost me around 50$
> 
> dansih postal service is shits



hey don, whats up? not hearing much from you lately!
Any news on the Dominators?


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 20, 2010)

Got a new rig coming up! 
Case: HAF 932 *Thanks to crazyeyesreaper for the great deal!*
Mobo: *Formula 3 Thanks to cadaveca for the great deal!*
Proc: *965BE Thanks to cadaveca for the great deal!*
GPU: gts250 *Thanks to ricky22 for the donation!!!*
Need to get a cooler (wanting a Ninja 3) and ram (wanting ripjaws 1600's)
I can one stick the ram for now I really just need the cooler lol!
It's going to be a beast cruncher/folder!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

That's awesome, a GTS250 is a nice card and my X4 955 @ 965 speeds was fast enough for anything I did normally


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey guys i have a new cruncher that will hopefully be up by the middle of the week... thing is i don't have any ddr3 for this new mobo... i would gladly pay for it if anyone has any laying around. Preferably 1600's but i'll take 1333's too. Please help it's the only thing i lack!!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2010)

Sorry bro, the only DDR3 I have is the stuff in my i7 rig, and I'm not willing to go under 2GB.  Even that's tight


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 25, 2010)

i understand! trying to get 2x 2gig


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2010)

Nothing here bro


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 28, 2010)

hey guys im having one last problem. my GX2 is going to go in my mainframe to crunch. the issue is she isnt getting enough juice it absolutely needs the 8pin but my psu doesnt have one. i only have 6 does anyone have a molex to pci-e 8pin lying around?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2010)

I can check when I get home but I doubt it.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 31, 2010)

i gonna get some things for you guys, just have to test the stuffzzz

first 3x1gb ocz ddr3 1600mhz triple channel platinums, 7-7-7 1.65 sent to KieX

thena  e2140 dualcore sent to hat

a pent4 630 

and some oldish ddr2 2x1gb blocks

dunno about the price, but shoot me a pm if you're interrested


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2010)

Interested in the Platinums...how much?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 31, 2010)

im not sure yet, KieX might want them, sorry for listing them already, 

gonna let you know if he decides on something else


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 31, 2010)

Ive got a nice phenom II combo that would make a GREAT cruncher if anyones interested

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=133497


----------



## theonedub (Oct 31, 2010)

FIH, hat could really use the E2140 last I heard for his slow Celeron 430 server. Maybe drop him a PM?


----------



## KieX (Oct 31, 2010)

OK, this offer is for EU crunchers.

I have an Asus P5KPL-AM SE and a Skythe Shuriken Rev.B (S775 only) for grabs. PM me if interested.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 31, 2010)

Been looking for a mATX 775 board  Great time to be a cruncher in need in the EU.


----------



## KieX (Oct 31, 2010)

If you really need it and there are no EU takers I'll drop you a PM dub


----------



## theonedub (Oct 31, 2010)

I appreciate it


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 31, 2010)

i would take it, if theonedub not explicitly needs it... could make my e2140 OCable, and still take 45nm upgrades unlike this shitty acer OEM board,shich kinda limits me to a q6600 as upgrade....


----------



## theonedub (Oct 31, 2010)

EU has priority, although I would love to have it  Either way its going to end up crunching so its all good  

Let me have it please!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 2, 2010)

i got a crazy(kinda) idea but to make it work i need a *decent PSU in the 600w+ range* and have 2 4pin(CPU power). 
It has to be something that can power 2 quad cores and 2 hdd's and some fans at the least. 

I wanted *some AII X4's* to crunch on but didn't want the space of 2 rigs taken up.So i got looking at the A300 that i have put away and saw the placement of the fans would be perfect for my idea. 
2 rigs in one case. once board stacked above the other. Use some low profile heatsinks on both of them and it could be closed still. So i would have 2 rigs crunching but only taking up the space of 1. 
reason for a beasty psu is so it can run both of them(using a Y splitter on the 24pin)

also need a *AMD ATX board that supports DDR2 and AII X4*

*everything that I need is in bold *


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 2, 2010)

sounds fun POS

should make a worklog about it


----------



## theonedub (Nov 2, 2010)

How'd the interview go?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> sounds fun POS
> 
> should make a worklog about it



if i can get the stuff needed to make it happen i will. My b-day is friday but i don't want to spend all the money on rigs (and won't spend all the money on them) i want to get a couple piercings as a gift to myself,you only turn 18 once and what a way to say happy 18th by getting holes punched into you :shadedshu



theonedub said:


> How'd the interview go?



not going to go into details but lets just say they wanted someone that was "more qualified". 
still looking and next week i have another interview at a restraint (not what i want but its a job)


----------



## theonedub (Nov 2, 2010)

I think everyone has to have a job in food service at one point, if anything having a job you don't like will make you appreciate a good job later down the road. 

Good luck


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 2, 2010)

Already told yah pos, I got a board comin' if yah want to buy it (discounted might I add) I'll put you in for first dibs.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 3, 2010)

jrracinfan said:


> already told yah pos, i got a board comin' if yah want to buy it i'll put you iin for first dibs.



ygpm



CP to make this easy 

needed 
p_o_s_pc AM2/AM3 quads,tri,duals(95w max), 600+w PSU, AM2+ ATX mobo(ATX=MUST,also must use DDR2,onboard GPU would be ideal)

also i have nothing up for grabs everything is long gone so please remove that from the list. 
thanks


----------



## KieX (Nov 3, 2010)

OK, my 775 mobo is gone.

Might have a 400W PSU coming up soon for EU crunchers.


----------



## mrsemi (Nov 4, 2010)

*Needing SSD & Win 7*

My computer is starting to show its age, I was considering a wipe but I've been wanting to check out win 7 & pick up an ssd boot drive or sas since my system supports it.

I'm not here for a handout, just asking if anyone has any decent deals on these or knows of a good source to let me know.  I dread formatting and my machine has had a few random crashes so I'm not willing to crunch till it's sorted.  

Let me know, thanks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2010)

mrsemi said:


> My computer is starting to show its age, I was considering a wipe but I've been wanting to check out win 7 & pick up an ssd boot drive or sas since my system supports it.
> 
> I'm not here for a handout, just asking if anyone has any decent deals on these or knows of a good source to let me know.  I dread formatting and my machine has had a few random crashes so I'm not willing to crunch till it's sorted.
> 
> Let me know, thanks.



None that I know off at the moment bro


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 5, 2010)

@mrsemi

TheGoatEater has a pretty good deal on a 30GB ssd.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 5, 2010)

theres a guy here who has an insane amount of 2gb sticks ddr2 [FS] Kingston DDR2 667, 650w PSU, & 24pin PSU cabl...


----------



## theonedub (Nov 5, 2010)

^ 1GB sticks.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> theres a guy here who has an insane amount of 2gb sticks ddr2 [FS] Kingston DDR2 667, 650w PSU, & 24pin PSU cabl...



Wow...seriously insane!  Tempted to pick up 10 sticks of the DDR2 just to have...shame he doesn't have any DDR3 & or laptop memory


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 10, 2010)

Is wcg down? Three rigs still have work to finish but the main one finished all of it's work and can't connect to the server was giving me an error... So i installed the latest version and still won't connect???


----------



## KieX (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't think they're down atm  Looks like it may be problem on your end. Noticed there's a hour gap or so between our posts, has it uploaded anything yet?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 10, 2010)

@Gary

You might be having a problem with time and the recent DST change. If you had recently cleared CMOS you may need to correct your time first.


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 10, 2010)

hasn't loaded anything yet... let me sync the time with the internets and see if that does anything we just had daylights savings kick in maybe that's doing it???


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 10, 2010)

nope still won't connect??? All help is appreciated!!!


----------



## KieX (Nov 10, 2010)

Does it show any useful info in the messages log in advanced view?


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 10, 2010)

KieX said:


> Does it show any useful info in the messages log in advanced view?



no i just downloaded the latest and greatest version so it's all blank... it just show logging on in the lower right corner with the occasional disconnect an back to logging on???


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 10, 2010)

Why don't you try pressing "alt+f4". That should fix it .... 



Jus kidding, in a run box do cmd then "ipconfig /all". See if you are getting an IP address, then we can go from there.


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 10, 2010)

when i run that cmd the window dissapears... deleted everything in the temp folder... restarted the client and no luck


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 11, 2010)

working fine for me. Try to detach from the project and attach again. It may help.


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 11, 2010)

i re downloaded the old client and it's showing me error no work available to process... took a screen shot of the messages in the advanced menu anyone see anything wrong


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 11, 2010)

@gary this may sound stupid on my part but I would check the clock on the rig.  WCG real doesn't like when the clock is off by even a little bit.


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 11, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> @gary this may sound stupid on my part but I would check the clock on the rig.  WCG real doesn't like when the clock is off by even a little bit.



yea i checked the clock and sync'd it too just in case... wasn't a problem... the client was working fine then once it finished it's work it gave me that error... the new client won't connect to wcg... is this some local file of mine going bonkers... don't know what to do now


----------



## KieX (Nov 11, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> when i run that cmd the window dissapears... deleted everything in the temp folder... restarted the client and no luck



Hmm, don't think it should close like that. Try launching the run command via WINDOWS KEY + R. Then type CMD, enter.



garyinhere said:


> i re downloaded the old client and it's showing me error no work available to process... took a screen shot of the messages in the advanced menu anyone see anything wrong
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101110/Capture7.png



No nothing there useful. Press the update project in the projects tab. EDIT: This is just so we can see the messages log when it tries to connect.

If nothing, re-attaching as Tim suggested might help


----------



## twilyth (Nov 11, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> i re downloaded the old client and it's showing me error no work available to process... took a screen shot of the messages in the advanced menu anyone see anything wrong
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101110/Capture7.png



The only thing I see is that your idle memory limit is more than your active memory limit.  I don't know if that's normal, but it seems that it should be the same or smaller - especially if you've told it to unload the modules from memory when activity is suspended.  IDK.

edit - oh, and do you have your preferences at WCG set to send work from any project when your prefered projects aren't available?


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 11, 2010)

i reconfig'd the ip and it pulled it up??? Works for now maybe the reconfig fixed it???
Thanks for all the help!!!


----------



## KieX (Nov 11, 2010)

Glad to hear it's sorted


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 11, 2010)

Lets see if TPU can help.  The number one thing is post the problem.  Then Post the specs of all rigs.  Then since it sounds like a network problem post that as well.  You may want to post on another forum.


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 11, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Lets see if TPU can help.  The number one thing is post the problem.  Then Post the specs of all rigs.  Then since it sounds like a network problem post that as well.  You may want to post on another forum.



Is that at me... if so why?


----------



## Trigger911 (Nov 11, 2010)

sounds like DHCP isnt working on your network ... try rebooting your router ^^


----------



## danny757 (Nov 16, 2010)

*I have a pair of 256*



Flak said:


> I need 2x256mb 144pin sodimm (laptop memory)....  not necessarily for a crunching rig....  but it is for my firewall which allows me to upload my work and download more work, so I guess in the end it is part of the circle of life.



Im In virginia beach va I have a pair of 256 you can have where are you  ?

Danny


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 25, 2010)

CP, can you take down the board request? i got served by Grease 
Now i could need a 65nm quad,some DDR3 no matter what speed or size,and even more importantly a WCing Res + Pump to replace the cracked pump res in my main cruncher


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 25, 2010)

Updated.



****NOTE****
Guys, on Sunday of this week I will edit the OP with a fresh list.  I know most if not all of the stuff on there is either sold/given or take care off.  If you need me to update anything from that list send me a PM with the updated info and when I edit the OP I'll salvage your part with the updated info.  Thank you.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 29, 2010)

Well as I stated in another WCG thread, im gonna be buying some parts for a spare comp (i decided to get a desktop rather then a netbook for my kid).  Im pretty sure i qualify to buy from this thread too.  Obviously, this rig will be doing WCG 24/7, as my 8 year old doesnt really use comps all that much at home ( too busy playing).

What am I looking for?  main components basically.  An AMD Athlon II quad, ram, cheap mobo, gfx, and maybe a PSU.  This will be an around Xmas purchase as I have to wait for fundage, then funds to clear PayPal (fail Canadian 6-8 days processing time).  But this is a heads up to my fellow teammates if they got some inexpensive hardware laying around.  Im Canadian so I'll only be buying from CAN/USA members for shipping purposes. all, thanks for reading this


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 29, 2010)

you can take me off that list CP.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 29, 2010)

CP, you can take me off the list, thanks.


----------



## hat (Nov 29, 2010)

Yeah, I don't need anything, but I can still let the RAM go if someone needs it.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm trying to get one more cruncher up and running. I'm looking for a really cheap s775 C2Q chip to get it up and running. It's the last thing I need! Anyone with one lying around that I could grab at a good price?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 15, 2010)

might need a 1366 cpu around new year, planning on getting another rig up and running, or maybe a 1156 860/70/875k


----------



## mosheen (Dec 16, 2010)

@CP Please take me off the list i dont need anything right now.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 16, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> I'm trying to get one more cruncher up and running. I'm looking for a really cheap s775 C2Q chip to get it up and running. It's the last thing I need! Anyone with one lying around that I could grab at a good price?



What kind of price are you looking at?


----------



## twilyth (Dec 17, 2010)

I've got an ECS AM2/AM2+ A780GM-A board (black edition) with Radeon HD3200 IGP I'll sell for $30 (shipping included to continental US).  Sells for about $90 new with shipping.  I can add a 4200 Athlon for $10 and 2x1gb ddr2-800 (cl 5) for $20 (for the combo only though, sorry).  

edit:  I also have a Phenom 9750 and P2 940 but haven't decided on pricing.  If you prefer one of those chips, pm me and I'll give you one of those instead for 2/3 of whatever the average ebay price is with shipping.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2010)

UPDATED


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 17, 2010)

Still looking for a cheap s775 quad to get another cruncher on-line. It's all I need to get it up and running. Getting desperate here...Anyone?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2010)

Not me, I need one as well, just don't got the money for it right now.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 17, 2010)

twilyth said:


> I've got an ECS AM2/AM2+ A780GM-A board (black edition) with Radeon HD3200 IGP I'll sell for $30 (shipping included to continental US).  Sells for about $90 new with shipping.  I can add a 4200 Athlon for $10 and 2x1gb ddr2-800 (cl 5) for $20 (for the combo only though, sorry).
> 
> edit:  I also have a Phenom 9750 and P2 940 but haven't decided on pricing.  If you prefer one of those chips, pm me and I'll give you one of those instead for 2/3 of whatever the average ebay price is with shipping.



Does that board support unlocking? Website says SB700, not SB710 so just want to double check.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 18, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Does that board support unlocking? Website says SB700, not SB710 so just want to double check.



You mean turning an x3 to an x4?  IDK, I had the 940 in there I think.  I'll check the manual.  Dl is a little slow, so in the meantime, here is a direct link to it - http://download.ecsusa.com/dlfileecs/A780GM-A Ultra v1.0 -low.pdf

I'll edit this if I find anything.

edit:  did a search on "unlock" and it didn't find anything.  Maybe there is a bios update?  I don't remember if I got the board before or after people found out that unlocking was possible.

edit2:  Latest bios is dated Nov. 18, 2009, so I'm guessing it's not able to do it.  IDK. http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Pr...944&CategoryID=1&MenuID=20&LanID=0#Download-3


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 18, 2010)

it needs to have ACC in the bios afaik (advanced clock calibration)


----------



## theonedub (Dec 18, 2010)

Ok it looks like the Ultra version of the board uses the SB710 Southbridge and has ACC, does your board say anything Ultra?


----------



## twilyth (Dec 18, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Ok it looks like the Ultra version of the board uses the SB710 Southbridge and has ACC, does your board say anything Ultra?



I don't think so.  It just says "black edition".


----------



## theonedub (Dec 18, 2010)

Darn! There was someone locally selling a Athlon 5000 X2 (Deneb based dual) that I would like to pick up and try to unlock  Thanks for checking


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 18, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Darn! There was someone locally selling a Athlon 5000 X2 (Deneb based dual) that I would like to pick up and try to unlock  Thanks for checking



The Athlon II will not unlock Dub, they have to be the Phenom II's in order to get a chip to unlock. The 5000 for example is an actual dual core chip, and does not contain the other two chips. The Phenom II 555 for example is a quad core chip with two of the chips disabled there for one has a good chance of being able to unlock the chip to a quad.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 18, 2010)

stinger608 said:


> the athlon ii will not unlock dub, they have to be the phenom ii's in order to get a chip to unlock. The 5000 for example is an actual dual core chip, and does not contain the other two chips. The phenom ii 555 for example is a quad core chip with two of the chips disabled there for one has a good chance of being able to unlock the chip to a quad.





buck nasty said:


> added another cpu for wcg. I just dropped a 45nm athlon x2 5000+(2.2ghz) into the htpc, clicked on acc and now i have a phenom ii fx-5000 running 4 cores @ 2.7ghz with l3 enabled. I'll need a larger cooler to push the clocks higher. This is a steal for a $65.00 cpu.



Oh yes  There is a 65nm version and a 45nm Deneb version that unlocks.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 18, 2010)

@stinger
This is what they turn into xD
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=236217


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 23, 2010)

Guys,  I got available the following:

- One DVD/CDRW Drive
- Pentium 4 3.2 GHz S775


----------



## xbonez (Dec 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys,  I got available the following:
> 
> - One DVD/CDRW Drive
> - Pentium 4 3.2 GHz S775



Aah..I just purchased a CD/DVD drive for my folding rig a few days ago. Could have taken yours. Oh well..

Anyways, here's what I need:




xbonez said:


> So, I almost have all the parts for my dedicated folding/crunching rig together. However, there are a few small things I'm missing. Maybe someone could help me out:
> 2 x 120mm fans (both should be identical so I can out them in push/pull around the radiator of my Eco Coolit for the Q6600
> 
> Rig specs:
> ...



PS:

I have this to offer, just in case anyone needs it. Works great with cards in SLi (provided the cooler on the cards is designed to throw air out of the case)
[FS/FT][US] Free!! Generic PCI cooling fan


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 23, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Aah..I just purchased a CD/DVD drive for my folding rig a few days ago. Could have taken yours. Oh well..
> 
> Anyways, here's what I need:
> 
> ...



So you just need the two fans?


----------



## xbonez (Dec 23, 2010)

Yes. two identical fans though. They need to be the same cfm.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you bro, updated.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 23, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Yes. two identical fans though. They need to be the same cfm.



I may have a couple for you. Let me check when I get home.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 23, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> I may have a couple for you. Let me check when I get home.



That would be great. Thanks.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 28, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> I may have a couple for you. Let me check when I get home.



Any luck?


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 28, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Any luck?



Things were insane with Christmas. I'll check tonight, promise.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 28, 2010)

No problem.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 31, 2010)

Does anyone happen to have a SATA cable they don't use? I could do with one to connect the optical drive of my folding/crunching rig. I'd pay shipping. Thanks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Does anyone happen to have a SATA cable they don't use? I could do with one to connect the optical drive of my folding/crunching rig. I'd pay shipping. Thanks.



Send me your addy, I am pretty sure I got some spares.  Any particular length that you need it?


----------



## xbonez (Jan 1, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Send me your addy, I am pretty sure I got some spares.  Any particular length that you need it?



Nope, any length will do. YGPM.


----------



## blkhogan (Jan 1, 2011)

Hey guys. Hope all is well. Just wanted to pop in and let you know that I have a 300 GB Seagate IDE HDD that theonedub sent me when I was going through a rough time with funds. I would like to pass it on to a cruncher in need. If your in need of a HDD for one of your rigs, let me know by way of PM or this thread. It will be sent free of charge... just like I got it from dub.  US only please. 

Hopefully I will be back up and crunching soon. Still recovering (funds wise) from my move for work a couple of months ago. Cant believe how expensive crap is nowadays. Its highway robbery I tell you.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Nope, any length will do. YGPM.



checking PM's now...



blkhogan said:


> Hey guys. Hope all is well. Just wanted to pop in and let you know that I have a 300 GB Seagate IDE HDD that theonedub sent me when I was going through a rough time with funds. I would like to pass it on to a cruncher in need. If your in need of a HDD for one of your rigs, let me know by way of PM or this thread. It will be sent free of charge... just like I got it from dub.  US only please.
> 
> Hopefully I will be back up and crunching soon. Still recovering (funds wise) from my move for work a couple of months ago. Cant believe how expensive crap is nowadays. Its highway robbery I tell you.



Hey thanks for checking in bro, I'll update the list.  Wish you best of luck and hope you get up and running soon to start of 2011 with a bang.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm still in need of an AM2/AM2+ CPU. 

Also hope everyone has a good 2011. I hope that we step it up more this year in crunching power(that would be nice)

Also in the next month or 2 i will be moving again. This time it will be with the gf  I never thought i would be ready to take that step at this age but i welcome it lol


EDIT:
*Just a note to anyone that has my addy from the past get rid of it. I am no longer there and will not get anything that is sent there.*


@BLK moving isn't fun bro. I wish you the best


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 3, 2011)

There is nothing like a good girl to put things right.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 3, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> There is nothing like a good girl to put things right.



lets hope that i don't regret my choice


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 3, 2011)

Good luck dude, if she's worth it you'll know within a few months of living together. I've been living with my women for a year and a half now, and there's good reason for it.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 3, 2011)

p_o_s_pc said:


> lets hope that i don't regret my choice



Hope for the best, and always look at your own doings... there were times when i made errors regarding my GF,i behaved wrong, that i began to saw 4 months later,and then, wished to havent had made them


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 3, 2011)

blkhogan said:


> Hey guys. Hope all is well. Just wanted to pop in and let you know that I have a 300 GB Seagate IDE HDD that theonedub sent me when I was going through a rough time with funds. I would like to pass it on to a cruncher in need. If your in need of a HDD for one of your rigs, let me know by way of PM or this thread. It will be sent free of charge... just like I got it from dub.  US only please.
> 
> Hopefully I will be back up and crunching soon. Still recovering (funds wise) from my move for work a couple of months ago. Cant believe how expensive crap is nowadays. Its highway robbery I tell you.





p_o_s_pc said:


> I'm still in need of an AM2/AM2+ CPU.
> 
> Also hope everyone has a good 2011. I hope that we step it up more this year in crunching power(that would be nice)
> 
> ...



you both are still here and you both are still kicking, and havent given up just yet

much respect


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 3, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you both are still here and you both are still kicking, and havent given up just yet
> 
> much respect




never give up easy. Thats the way i try and live my life.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 3, 2011)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I'm still in need of an AM2/AM2+ CPU.



Does $10 shipped sound ok for an Athlon X2 4200 (ADA4200IAA5CU)?


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 9, 2011)

I have this motherboard in my for sale thread here

[FS][US] Watercooling & parts, parts, and more par...

Now if this motherboard does not sell, I am going to be in need of a CPU and video card and will just put this system together and start crunching with it. 

I am on a very tight budget for the next couple of months, so a cpu and video card as cheap as possible would be great. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> I have this motherboard in my for sale thread here
> 
> [FS][US] Watercooling & parts, parts, and more par...
> 
> ...


keep us posted if it doesn't sell.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 9, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> keep us posted if it doesn't sell.



Well I am thinking that I will just end up building a crunching rig with it. If I can find a cpu and video card really, really cheap then I will just go that route.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Well I am thinking that I will just end up building a crunching rig with it. If I can find a cpu and video card really, really cheap then I will just go that route.



I have a 8800GT I can sell you cheap?


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 9, 2011)

shoot me a PM shipped to 82001 Cheyenne, Wyoming CP!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> shoot me a pm shipped to 82001 cheyenne, wyoming cp!



ygpm.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 12, 2011)

If I get my 1155 board today, I'll start putting the 2600k rig together.  So I'll have an Asus Crosshair IV Formula + 1090T combo for sale.  One member is interested but I've giving him a chance to mull it over, so he gets first dibs until tomorrow.  But if not, then I have a couple questions.

1.  Do I put the gear in the regular FS forum?  Because the price I would want here is going to be about 15% less than what I would want there.

2.  Do I need to post pix and such as per the FS forum rules?  Or can I give links to the gear with full specs?

That combo sold on ebay for $410 recently.  So you can get an idea of what I'd be looking for.

Thanks for the assistance.  I need to defray my costs for the new rig to some extent but I want to give crunchers a good deal too.

I'll also have a Phenom II X4 940 in a week or 2 with an ECS black edition m/b.  Nothing super but it seems pretty solid.  I can give more info if there's any interest.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 12, 2011)

in FS forum if you make a thread about selling stuff you MUST have pics, and heatware  if you dont have it the thread will be closed. only 1 warning i think


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 12, 2011)

So I believe.  Always follow the rules


----------



## twilyth (Jan 12, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> in FS forum if you make a thread about selling stuff you MUST have pics, and heatware  if you dont have it the thread will be closed. only 1 warning i think



I understand that, but I'm only offering it to crunchers at a pretty decent discount.  I'm not putting in FS at this point if I can find someone here who wants it.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 12, 2011)

ah, if its here you just throw in a link to the stuff and your "member" price, thats all, since its not your thread  , but ofc a picture is always handy


----------



## twilyth (Jan 12, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> ah, if its here you just throw in a link to the stuff and your "member" price, thats all, since its not your thread  , but ofc a picture is always handy



Thanks Don. 

I'll wait to see if I have a deal with one person who is interested.  If not, then I'll post more info tomorrow.


----------



## Pembo210 (Jan 12, 2011)

Help!

When I open BOINC and then open the Prefs, it opens that window on my screen to the side(Monitor2). Even when I disable Monitor 2 it still opens there. I can see a tiny slit of the window on the right side of Mon 1 but i cant grab it or "right-click -> Move" from the taskbar. I have to enable Mon 2 just to close/move the window. I can't do anything with BOINC until that Prefs window is closed.

Is there a Reg entry or something that will make it open on Mon1?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 13, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Does $10 shipped sound ok for an Athlon X2 4200 (ADA4200IAA5CU)?



Payment sent


----------



## twilyth (Jan 13, 2011)

Pembo210 said:


> Help!
> 
> When I open BOINC and then open the Prefs, it opens that window on my screen to the side(Monitor2). Even when I disable Monitor 2 it still opens there. I can see a tiny slit of the window on the right side of Mon 1 but i cant grab it or "right-click -> Move" from the taskbar. I have to enable Mon 2 just to close/move the window. I can't do anything with BOINC until that Prefs window is closed.
> 
> Is there a Reg entry or something that will make it open on Mon1?



IDK, but I've wondered about that too.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 13, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Payment sent



I didn't know you ran WCG for the team, whats your username?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2011)

twilyth said:


> If I get my 1155 board today, I'll start putting the 2600k rig together.  So I'll have an Asus Crosshair IV Formula + 1090T combo for sale.  One member is interested but I've giving him a chance to mull it over, so he gets first dibs until tomorrow.  But if not, then I have a couple questions.
> 
> 1.  Do I put the gear in the regular FS forum?  Because the price I would want here is going to be about 15% less than what I would want there.
> 
> ...



make your thread and link us to it in this one.  I can add your post and state there is a crunchers discount.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 13, 2011)

theonedub said:


> I didn't know you ran WCG for the team, whats your username?



I crunched for a little bit under brandonwh64

ALso i have helped other crunchers out like blkhogan and CP

ALSO im bout to PM hogan again and maybe help him out on his 8Pin problem


----------



## theonedub (Jan 13, 2011)

I was just wondering cause I never remember seeing you in the WCG or F@H team threads, thats all. When I searched for your username nothing comes up in either DC effort. You should start back up, every bit helps


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 13, 2011)

theonedub said:


> I was just wondering cause I never remember seeing you in the WCG or F@H team threads, thats all. When I searched for your username nothing comes up in either DC effort. You should start back up, every bit helps



I was thinking of installing it again on my HTPC once its finished. i was getting the CPU for it and i have some DDR2 and x300 PCIex card so all i really need now is a Small AM2+ board to run the CPU and i will probly let it crunch 24/7 with the 350W PSU i have


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 13, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I was thinking of installing it again on my HTPC once its finished. i was getting the CPU for it and i have some DDR2 and x300 PCIex card so all i really need now is a Small AM2+ board to run the CPU and i will probly let it crunch 24/7 with the 350W PSU i have



Anything is very welcome 

Even a single core, case in point, I have a 1.7ghz Pentium M that was on all of the time so I decided why not crunch?


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 13, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Anything is very welcome
> 
> Even a single core, case in point, I have a 1.7ghz Pentium M that was on all of the time so I decided why not crunch?



Now damn!! There is dedication if I ever seen it

That is what I kind of told my wife.......her system is always on, why waste the electricity when we can put it to good use and crunch with it!!! Of course she agreed


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 13, 2011)

@brandon

Still got that 790x if you're interested.


----------



## mosheen (Jan 13, 2011)

Anyone has an idea of how much faster(crunching) an i5 2500k is compared to an i5 750 both at same clock speed??


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2011)

mosheen said:


> Anyone has an idea of how much faster(crunching) an i5 2500k is compared to an i5 750 both at same clock speed??



See if this helps you out a bit:

http://infinityfx.co.cc/ppdestimator/index.php


----------



## hat (Jan 13, 2011)

Nothing about SB chips on there.

Mosheen, I've read that SB is 15-20% faster clock for clock, but I would take that figure with a big bag of rock salt. The main advantage of SB is lower power usage, or so I've read... again, salt.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 13, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> @brandon
> 
> Still got that 790x if you're interested.



Im mostly looking for a 20-25$ board. this is a budget build of great proportions


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 13, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Now damn!! There is dedication if I ever seen it
> 
> That is what I kind of told my wife.......her system is always on, why waste the electricity when we can put it to good use and crunch with it!!! Of course she agreed


Oh yes.  I started in 2009 with just a 1.4ghz Pentium M, now I've added one back to my arsenal.  However, if all goes well, it'll be sold to fund a faster rig.


Chicken Patty said:


> See if this helps you out a bit:
> 
> http://infinityfx.co.cc/ppdestimator/index.php



Won't help, it hasn't been updated for Sandy Bridge yet


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2011)

I was in a rush and didn't look, figured I'd try to help at least.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 13, 2011)

No issue.  I'll update it whenever I can get some concrete numbers for SB


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 16, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> I have this motherboard in my for sale thread here
> 
> [FS][US] Watercooling & parts, parts, and more par...
> 
> ...



that would have been fine if i would have seen that sooner. I have been in the middle of moving again and haven't had the internet till now so haven't been on in awhile. If you still have it next month then i will take it. I have $3 AT. Things are tight but getting better


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 16, 2011)

Ok guys, all i need now to get my cruncher up and running is a AM2 board. it has to have a PCIex and DDR2 533, must have sata and support 4200+. 760 chipset would be nice, also support for 45nm quads would be nice too but ill take what i can get. looking to spend 20-25$


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 16, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok guys, all i need now to get my cruncher up and running is a AM2 board. it has to have a PCIex and DDR2 533, must have sata and support 4200+. 760 chipset would be nice, also support for 45nm quads would be nice too but ill take what i can get. looking to spend 20-25$



If i still had my gigabyte board near me i would set you up with it for cheap. It has been painted and is old but would work fine. 

I will try and see if i can get it back from my friend.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 16, 2011)

p_o_s_pc said:


> If i still had my gigabyte board near me i would set you up with it for cheap. It has been painted and is old but would work fine.
> 
> I will try and see if i can get it back from my friend.



See if you can do that, also crazyeyesreaper is looking in his closet at the AM2 boards he has


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 17, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> See if you can do that, also crazyeyesreaper is looking in his closet at the AM2 boards he has



I contacted my friend and he told me he doesn't know where its at. Sorry bro. hope crazyeyes can help


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 28, 2011)

Well crap, our awesome captain sent me a chip for an s775 motherboard, however I had to part with the board before receiving the chipcry:

None the less, I have everything to assemble another crunching rig other than the motherboard. 

If anyone has a cheap, cheap, cheap LOL, s775 motherboard and is looking to part with it, let me know. 

Thanks in advance,

Dano


----------



## theonedub (Jan 29, 2011)

Ill keep an eye out. Is the CPU a 65nm or 45nm?


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 29, 2011)

I think it is an old 65nm chip bro! Just an old P4 s775 3.2 chip that he had laying around. 

Thanks man for keeping an eye out!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 29, 2011)

stinger

updated the list for you man


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2011)

Well guys both my quad cruncher is gone and now im in the middle of a x58 build for crunching. if anybody has a cheap x58 board, i can pay around 75-80$ shipped for one.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 31, 2011)

@Brandon: Check this out. Fits your pocket and is a great motherboard 
Recertified: EVGA 132-BL-E758-RX LGA 1366 Intel X5...


@Everyone else:

I have a Thermaltake V1 Enthusiast HSF as well as 2x120mm fans (brand new). I've been trying to sell them for a bit but been unsuccessful so far, so I'll give them to anyone who wants them *for the price of shipping.*

TT V1: Thermaltake V1 Max-Performance CPU Cooler with Mas...

For more pics, see my FS thread
[FS/FT][US] xbonez's FS Thread


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2011)

xbonez said:


> @Brandon: Check this out. Fits your pocket and is a great motherboard
> Recertified: EVGA 132-BL-E758-RX LGA 1366 Intel X5...



I would but i cant front the 124$ just to wait on a rebate


----------



## mosheen (Jan 31, 2011)

No Thermaltake V1 for me


----------



## xbonez (Jan 31, 2011)

mosheen said:


> No Thermaltake V1 for me



Lol...sorry


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2011)

Well thanks everyone!! i just picked up one of these for 87$ shipped







http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188049R&cm_re=141-BL-E757-_-13-188-049R-_-Product


----------



## theonedub (Jan 31, 2011)

Not bad, at least its not the ugly one  Was it from someone here or an online retailer?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 1, 2011)

guys, as of now I have nothing to offer.   I have little bits here and there, I'll do a scavenge hunt and see what I find.  It'll be older hardware though, like DDR RAM and stuff.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 1, 2011)

anyone who is a known cruncher and has an X6 or something similar i have a massive cruncher i want to trade off....[FS/FT][US] my leftovers


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 1, 2011)

cdawall said:


> anyone who is a known cruncher and has an X6 or something similar i have a massive cruncher i want to trade off....[FS/FT][US] my leftovers



God I seen that yesterday CD!!! That sounds like an awesome system for a server and cruncher!!!

Wow, wish I could afford that system, as it would work great in my shop as a server and cruncher..........GLWS bro


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey CP, edit the first post and put me down as having a ton (about 120) Kingston KNE100TX NIC cards. Just pay the shipping with no additional cost.

Also, I have a D-Link DI-604 wired 4 port router with the power adapter that I have had for sale for some time. If a Cruncher on this team is in need of a good router, I would ship to him/her for the cost of shipping as well.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 1, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Hey CP, edit the first post and put me down as having a ton (about 120) Kingston KNE100TX NIC cards. Just pay the shipping with no additional cost.
> 
> Also, I have a D-Link DI-604 wired 4 port router with the power adapter that I have had for sale for some time. If a Cruncher on this team is in need of a good router, I would ship to him/her for the cost of shipping as well.



updating now, thanks.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 1, 2011)

theonedub said:


> Not bad, at least its not the ugly one  Was it from someone here or an online retailer?



Yes it was from a warehouse whole seller on ebay, they get them refurbished and test to make sure its working in good order.


----------



## TheGrapist (Feb 1, 2011)

i'm trying to get a folding/DL rig up and don't have much cash...so here's what i need right now
775 cpu(dual core if possible),775 mobo(any with 1 pcie x16)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 1, 2011)

TheGrapist said:


> i'm trying to get a folding/DL rig up and don't have much cash...so here's what i need right now
> 775 cpu(dual core if possible),775 mobo(any with 1 pcie x16)



I still have the dual core AM2 setup


----------



## TheGrapist (Feb 1, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I still have the dual core AM2 setup



i'm looking to spend like $20 on a 775 board and cheaper for the cpu....i know my hopes are a little high


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 1, 2011)

I just got rid of a CPU, as we spoke about in PM's.  You came in just a tad late


----------



## TheGrapist (Feb 1, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> I just got rid of a CPU, as we spoke about in PM's.  You came in just a tad late



it's ok,off topic....I just turned my gtx 280 into a keychain/necklace


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 1, 2011)

TheGrapist said:


> it's ok,off topic....I just turned my gtx 280 into a keychain/necklace
> http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/5310/16167311401411505762768.jpg



Oh noes!


----------



## TheGrapist (Feb 1, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Oh noes!



it was dead,forgot to add that


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 2, 2011)

TheGrapist said:


> it was dead,forgot to add that



I figured


----------



## TheGrapist (Feb 2, 2011)

TheGrapist said:


> i'm looking to spend like $20 on a 775 board and cheaper for the cpu....i know my hopes are a little high



found a cpu,still need a 775 board...only $20 left in paypal


----------



## Trigger911 (Feb 2, 2011)

i didnt know there was duel core 775 (Ive never owned intel cept lappies)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 2, 2011)

trigger911 said:


> i didnt know there was duel core 775 (ive never owned intel cept lappies)



wut?


----------



## TheGrapist (Feb 2, 2011)

Trigger911 said:


> i didnt know there was duel core 775 (Ive never owned intel cept lappies)



i lol'd


----------



## Trigger911 (Feb 2, 2011)

775 is like the p4 and such right? ... sorry im bore always behind ... lol my am2 is the closest ive ever been to current tech lmao


----------



## TheGrapist (Feb 2, 2011)

Trigger911 said:


> 775 is like the p4 and such right? ... sorry im bore always behind ... lol my am2 is the closest ive ever been to current tech lmao



i believe you were thinking of 478 p4's, am i right?
775 has C2D/C2Q's and such

*EDIT: oh and i found a board!*


----------



## Trigger911 (Feb 2, 2011)

oooh yea lmao ... never really owned intel hw but hahaha ... i guess a funny on me lmao


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 3, 2011)

Crunching update! 

My parts for my new X58 cruncher are scheduled to be here tomorrow but with the blizzards in the north eastern US, i doubt i will get my CPU til monday 

I was going to get my 4200+ crunchin last night but a friend needed some help applying thermal paste on the 8800Ultra so no time to get dualie crunching



Trigger911 said:


> oooh yea lmao ... never really owned intel hw but hahaha ... i guess a funny on me lmao



Socket 775 started with Pentium D 805 and went to E8600 or so in the dual core range.


----------



## Trigger911 (Feb 3, 2011)

i got a p4 sitting here i got free but i need a cpu mount the platic on that was on it has a stand busted off anyone have one laying around for me ... I plan on using it as a nas and to have as a secondary cruncher while its in use


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 3, 2011)

It wouldnt be worth crunching unless you can get a 100W PSU to work with it


----------



## Trigger911 (Feb 3, 2011)

ok thanks for the tip i am looking into building a small box with no money in it to be honest (got laid off in july) .... a p4 3.2ghz should do it as it will be only server movies and pics to my wii's and xbox1's .... I didnt think it would be worth crunching with it but you just approved my idea lmao


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 3, 2011)

Trigger911 said:


> ok thanks for the tip i am looking into building a small box with no money in it to be honest (got laid off in july) .... a p4 3.2ghz should do it as it will be only server movies and pics to my wii's and xbox1's .... I didnt think it would be worth crunching with it but you just approved my idea lmao



As mentioned before, i have a AMD dual core setup that i was crunching but moving to X58

AMD ATHLON X2 4200+ Dual Core
Gigabyte GA-M61PME-S2P AM3 compatible Motherboard
2x256MB DDR2 Ram


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 3, 2011)

Also got a few items here that I am planning on getting rid of. Mainly stuff I have been keeping just for backup. I'll get a list and some pics later on.


----------



## Trigger911 (Feb 3, 2011)

sweet jr.. one mans junk is anothers treasure


----------



## mosheen (Feb 7, 2011)

Looking for an i3 for cheap


----------



## TheGrapist (Feb 7, 2011)

mosheen said:


> Looking for an i3 for cheap



LMK how much you're looking to spend.....might downgrade my i3 as all it is used for is farmville


----------



## KieX (Feb 11, 2011)

If anyone is interested I'll have the i5 760 + Ram + mobo from system specs rig up for grabs on the 1st of March. 

This time I'd be happy to ship internationally. So if interested shoot me a PM.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks Kiex.  If CP still isn't feeling well, maybe he can give one of us his sign on so we can update the OP.

I have a bunch of 100baseT switches to give away - and I'll even split the shipping with you.  Most are NIB (new in box), others are used but working.  All are either 5 or 8 port.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 11, 2011)

KieX said:


> If anyone is interested I'll have the i5 760 + Ram + mobo from system specs rig up for grabs on the 1st of March.
> 
> This time I'd be happy to ship internationally. So if interested shoot me a PM.



Wanna let me know on that date?  In case it doesn't end up becoming available.



twilyth said:


> Thanks Kiex.  If CP still isn't feeling well, maybe he can give one of us his sign on so we can update the OP.
> 
> I have a bunch of 100baseT switches to give away - and I'll even split the shipping with you.  Most are NIB (new in box), others are used but working.  All are either 5 or 8 port.



Still pretty sick but doing much better, thank god!  updating now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 11, 2011)

I am looking to buy for a AM3 X6 CPU.  Whatever you have, let me know.  Thanks.


----------



## KieX (Feb 12, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Wanna let me know on that date?  In case it doesn't end up becoming available.



Will do. The alternative is to make a contest thing for it, although won't have time to organise it this time around.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2011)

KieX said:


> Will do. The alternative is to make a contest thing for it, although won't have time to organise it this time around.



I will most likely have the contest rig covered, once I can figure out if I can or not I will then go ahead and let you know, you set up the last one right?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 12, 2011)

remove me from the list, dont need anything atm 

also, might have these things up for very cheaps in 2 weeks

C2D e6600

8800GT

2x1gb 533 ddr2 ram, dunno make


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> remove me from the list, dont need anything atm
> 
> also, might have these things up for very cheaps in 2 weeks
> 
> ...



Updated, let me know once those things are available.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 12, 2011)

Might need the 8800GT for my dads rig, I'll let you know.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 12, 2011)

If anyones looking for a nice PSU for a cruncher, i have a 350W 18AMP PSU for 20$ shipped, it has ran on a quad core system with 9600GT for over a year with no issues


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2011)

updated.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 19, 2011)

Quick question fellow crunchers: Does anyone know if WCG will run on Windows Server 2008 R2?


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't see why not. As long as BOINC will run, WCG should. (There are also numerous hosts running it)


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 19, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> I don't see why not. As long as BOINC will run, WCG should. (There are also numerous hosts running it)



Well I agree, and seeing as Windows Server 2008 R2 is based off of Windows 7 or the other way around, it should run. Just wondering if anyone has had any experience running it on a Windows Server 2008 R2 system.


----------



## TheGrapist (Feb 20, 2011)

i have a e6600,asus 650i sli mobo,4gb ocz reaper ram,9800gt,500gb hdd...if anyone would be interested in these lmk


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2011)

TheGrapist said:


> i have a e6600,asus 650i sli mobo,4gb ocz reaper ram,9800gt,500gb hdd...if anyone would be interested in these lmk



Awesome stuff! updating the list now.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 21, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> As mentioned before, i have a AMD dual core setup that i was crunching but moving to X58
> 
> AMD ATHLON X2 4200+ Dual Core
> Gigabyte GA-M61PME-S2P AM3 compatible Motherboard
> 2x256MB DDR2 Ram



how much for the X2 4200+? I would like to have that to finish my cruncher if the price is right and no one else needs it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 21, 2011)

p_o_s_pc said:


> how much for the X2 4200+? I would like to have that to finish my cruncher if the price is right and no one else needs it.



That whole combo is sold 

Also i have a full dell optiplex machine just make me and offer or if anyone has a I7 920 (D0 or C0 doesnt matter) i will trade straight

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=140481


----------



## KieX (Mar 5, 2011)

I will be selling my last remaining X58 cruncher soon, so I'm offering it here first. I have the following parts:

1x Asus Rampage 3 Extreme
1x Intel i7 920 (C0)
1x Corsair Dominator GT 1866MHz 3x2GB

Happy to let them go separately or as combo. All of them would be a special deal for crunchers or folders. I'd like to keep the prices to PM's.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2011)

KieX said:


> I will be selling my last remaining X58 cruncher soon, so I'm offering it here first. I have the following parts:
> 
> 1x Asus Rampage 3 Extreme
> 1x Intel i7 920 (C0)
> ...



Thanks bro, updated.


----------



## TheGrapist (Mar 13, 2011)

anyone have an am3 cpu they'd sell on the cheap?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 13, 2011)

Ygpm.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 13, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Quick question fellow crunchers: Does anyone know if WCG will run on Windows Server 2008 R2?



Sorry for the late reply bro but yeah it will run on the server 2008 R2. Mine is running on a Storage Server 2008 X64


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks Bog!!! I had already loaded Windows Server 2008 R2 on the rig. 

Also, if any of the crunchers have a flexible SLi bridge or two shoot me a pm. I am looking to purchase one or two of them asap.

Here is my WTB thread:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=142092


Thanks in advance,

Dano


----------



## TheGrapist (Mar 26, 2011)

i have a friend looking for a C2D chip with a $30-40 budget on it.he wants to play BFBC2 but his pentium D 820 isn't cutting it.decent overclockers prefered


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 26, 2011)

Might be able to win an e5200 through bidding on eBay for that price.

But do some research on this site
http://www.microcomtechnology.com/DESKTOP-Intel_Celeron_Dual-Core_E3300_2.5GHz.html


----------



## TheGrapist (Mar 26, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Might be able to win an e5200 through bidding on eBay for that price.
> 
> But do some research on this site
> http://www.microcomtechnology.com/DESKTOP-Intel_Celeron_Dual-Core_E3300_2.5GHz.html



i'd prefer to stay away from ebay,there's a member on here with an e6300 for $40 but i'd like to see if there was any other options


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 28, 2011)

I have some* DDR3 ram* available for crunchers i will give it to them *$45 shipped* its *3x1gb D9 JNL 1066 CL7*. It can run must faster then that(can't give any numbers as i haven't tried much) 

US crunchers only (sorry everyone else)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 28, 2011)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I have some* DDR3 ram* available for crunchers i will give it to them *$45 shipped* its *3x1gb D9 JNL 1066 CL7*. It can run must faster then that(can't give any numbers as i haven't tried much)
> 
> US crunchers only (sorry everyone else)



Hmm i would love theses sticks cause ATM i have 3x2GB of the same exact stuff (crucial D9JNL)

BUT aint got the chedder ATM. been working on my car


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 28, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hmm i would love theses sticks cause ATM i have 3x2GB of the same exact stuff (crucial D9JNL)
> 
> BUT aint got the chedder ATM. been working on my car



I'm sure you already know its some great ram.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 28, 2011)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I'm sure you already know its some great ram.



well to be honest, i cannot get my ram above 1149Mhz on mine. I know they oc nicely but i cannot seem to figure it out. it will BSOD while loading windows. but atm its runn CL8 1149mhz 1.65V


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks Tim, those are some great sticks!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 28, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> well to be honest, i cannot get my ram above 1149Mhz on mine. I know they oc nicely but i cannot seem to figure it out. it will BSOD while loading windows. but atm its runn CL8 1149mhz 1.65V



mine reached 1500 at one point. I don't remember settings for sure. 

@cp thanks. I hope to get them gone soon.


----------



## niko084 (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm going to be selling off my 1156 i3's over the next while here slowly, one leaving this week.

Being the Sandy i3's are not really clock monsters what should I go with instead?

They unfortunately need to be fairly cheap as the only reason I can really afford to do this like I do is because I build systems I can sell and let them cunch until the day they do sell. 
I don't really want to take the major hit in PPD but I have a feeling I'm going to have to give up some.

I'm really having a hard time here because I have found a selection of fairly cheap mainboards that will push all my older i3's over 4ghz without any issues.


----------



## TheGrapist (Mar 30, 2011)

niko084 said:


> I'm going to be selling off my 1156 i3's over the next while here slowly, one leaving this week.
> 
> Being the Sandy i3's are not really clock monsters what should I go with instead?
> 
> ...



go 1366 i guess unless you want to get sandy i7's?


----------



## niko084 (Mar 30, 2011)

TheGrapist said:


> go 1366 i guess unless you want to get sandy i7's?



Um, if that was realistic it would have been done long before the i3's were ever put up.
As I stated, it's a price thing.

***Spam posts on this board are getting ridiculous, read the post***


----------



## TheGrapist (Mar 30, 2011)

niko084 said:


> Um, if that was realistic it would have been done long before the i3's were ever put up.
> As I stated, it's a price thing.
> 
> ***Spam posts on this board are getting ridiculous, read the post***



assuming you  can't get some 1366 rigs up fairly cheap


----------



## niko084 (Mar 30, 2011)

TheGrapist said:


> assuming you  can't get some 1366 rigs up fairly cheap



Not for a few hundred bucks, certainly not in a resell-able format.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 30, 2011)

niko084 said:


> Not for a few hundred bucks, certainly not in a resell-able format.



I just sold my i7 920 and Rampge II Gene along with a Tt Jing for $270 shipped. 

I'm sure if you want to go the older i7's you could get something to fit the bill.


----------



## niko084 (Mar 30, 2011)

Let me be a bit more clear...

I run a retail store, my crunching/folding systems are display systems primarily.
I do not mind having a few moderately higher end systems on the shelf HOWEVER, most systems I sell are around the $550-$650 range. That puts an i7 out of the question, in fact it puts the i5 out of the question most likely *but that's pretty much a waste over an i3 for PPD anyways*.

My realistic options are as follows....

AMD Athlon II, lower cost Phenom II, and i3's which are starting to get me stuck with Sandybridge chips.

Most of these systems are very similar to the following-
i3 540 @ 4ghz, 4gb ram, 500gb hd, win7 x64, gts450
They run F@H and WCG.

They need to land in the same price range as the above, these systems typically sell for around $850-$1000 depending on particulars and that's with around a $200-$300 profit depending again. It needs to stay in that range.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 31, 2011)

niko084 said:


> Let me be a bit more clear...
> 
> I run a retail store, my crunching/folding systems are display systems primarily.
> I do not mind having a few moderately higher end systems on the shelf HOWEVER, most systems I sell are around the $550-$650 range. That puts an i7 out of the question, in fact it puts the i5 out of the question most likely *but that's pretty much a waste over an i3 for PPD anyways*.
> ...



Im sorry but what your saying is mostly you can only build a cheap cruncher and only a Phenom x6 would get like 3K-4K a day. a quad maybe 1500-2500 a day.

A used I7 920 and board OCed to atleast 4Ghz would push 4-5K a day and with the new sandy bridge upgrades, i forsee alot of those systems for sale soon


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 31, 2011)

I would look into the lower-end PII systems then. The PII is starting to get really cheap and the boards are also cheap. No matter what you get in that price range they are all going to be nearly the same performance wise.


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 31, 2011)

Around that price, AMD procs might be your best bet. You could get some cheap Phenom X4s or X6s. The lower-end Phenom X4s will run you about $100, like this one. The cheapest Phenom X6 is $180. I don't know if that is in your budget, but you could probably find used ones for slightly less if you want to go that route. The GTS450 is a good card for your budget, though if you wanted to try other BOINC projects for AMD GPUs, they are much better, GFLOPS/$ wise, at crunching than Nvidia GPUs.

EDIT: brandonwh64, you're correct on the stats numbers, but you can't even find a used i7 920 for under $200, and new they'll go for about $250. I think that's a bit above his budget. And you also forget that AMD cpus are overclockable too.


----------



## niko084 (Mar 31, 2011)

Ya the Phenom II was looking like my best option really... Kinda bums me out, it's not that I can't afford it, it's that my customers wont buy them. I'm kinda in luck here, this is costing me nearly nothing to run all these machines except the massive power bill spike, but that's a tax write off for the company anyways


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 31, 2011)

niko084 said:


> Ya the Phenom II was looking like my best option really... Kinda bums me out, it's not that I can't afford it, it's that my customers wont buy them. I'm kinda in luck here, this is costing me nearly nothing to run all these machines except the massive power bill spike, but that's a tax write off for the company anyways




I see that people still are convinced that Intel is the way to go and aren't even willing to give AMD the chance. 

AMD needs to do some marketing


----------



## bogmali (Mar 31, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> EDIT: brandonwh64, you're correct on the stats numbers, but you can't even find a used i7 920 for under $200, and new they'll go for about $250.



Not entirely true mate $150-$175 for used i7-920's are out there, you just have to be looking in the right place (I had my old i7-920 D0 posted for $175 shipped).


----------



## BinaryMage (Apr 1, 2011)

Well, keep in mind that AMD hasn't had a really publicized launch since the original Phenom, which was, let us say, a bit underwhelming. Intel has publicized launches and ads about every year, when they release a new CPU line.


----------



## KieX (Apr 7, 2011)

Sold the i7 920. Chicken Patty, you can take the processor off the list.

board and ram still up for grabs


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 7, 2011)

KieX said:


> Sold the i7 920. Chicken Patty, you can take the processor off the list.
> 
> board and ram still up for grabs



what board is it?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 7, 2011)

Rampage III Extreme x58


----------



## KieX (Apr 7, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> what board is it?



Asus Rampage III Extreme. Awesome mobo, just a b**** to sell. I'll catch you on FB for a chat if you're interested.


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 7, 2011)

KieX said:


> Asus Rampage III Extreme. Awesome mobo, just a b**** to sell. I'll catch you on FB for a chat if you're interested.



yea hit me up


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 7, 2011)

Rog boards are great!


----------



## TheGrapist (Apr 8, 2011)

not sure if anyone would be interested but i've got an amd sempron 140 and an amd athlon x2 first gen i'd sell or trade for a better am3 cpu
also i just built another i7 rig and have it up and crunching thanks to brandonwh64


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 8, 2011)

TheGrapist said:


> not sure if anyone would be interested but i've got an amd sempron 140 and an amd athlon x2 first gen i'd sell or trade for a better am3 cpu
> also i just built another i7 rig and have it up and crunching thanks to brandonwh64



If my ram ever sells i would be interested in the 140


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 8, 2011)

p_o_s_pc said:


> If my ram ever sells i would be interested in the 140



I am a little surprised these have not sold to be honest. If I had the extra funds I would grab them for my HTPC


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 9, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> I am a little surprised these have not sold to be honest. If I had the extra funds I would grab them for my HTPC



so am i. I thought they would have sold much faster.


----------



## theonedub (Apr 9, 2011)

Try CL? 

May have a Sempron to get rid of, will know next week.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 9, 2011)

theonedub said:


> Try CL?
> 
> May have a Sempron to get rid of, will know next week.



Already put it on there... No offers. 

What Sempron is it and how much? I'm looking to get a low power cruncher/light gamer/folder running. The Celeron D that i have just isn't cutting it. 

I'm sure a Sempron overclocked would do much better and still be low power and cheap.

edit: on that note.. If anyone has a low-end AII X2,C2D or Dual core celeron or even a Celeron L/Sempron  that they want to find a home for let me know.


----------



## TheGrapist (Apr 9, 2011)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Already put it on there... No offers.
> 
> What Sempron is it and how much? I'm looking to get a low power cruncher/light gamer/folder running. The Celeron D that i have just isn't cutting it.
> 
> ...



i've got a pentium d 820 as well if you'd be interested


----------



## theonedub (Apr 9, 2011)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Already put it on there... No offers.
> 
> What Sempron is it and how much? I'm looking to get a low power cruncher/light gamer/folder running. The Celeron D that i have just isn't cutting it.
> 
> ...



Pay the $5 shipping and I will send you out the E2140 I never got around to using. Just keep in mind its untested and has just been sitting on my desk in an anti-static bag


----------



## TheGrapist (Apr 9, 2011)

theonedub said:


> Pay the $5 shipping and I will send you out the E2140 I never got around to using. Just keep in mind its untested and has just been sitting on my desk in an anti-static bag



i Want it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theonedub (Apr 9, 2011)

POS and I have a history, and honestly I think this CPU was destined to go to him


----------



## TheGrapist (Apr 9, 2011)

theonedub said:


> POS and I have a history, and honestly I think this CPU was destined to go to him



got it 
going to put a few cpu's up for sale soon(once pics are taken)


----------



## theonedub (Apr 9, 2011)

If he passes I'll get in contact with you and find an excuse to drive down the freeway.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 9, 2011)

Let me see if i can get the $5 by tonight. If not let grapist have it 

In attempt to get the money i just lowered the price on the ram to $35 shipped(that is $10 price drop)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 9, 2011)

theonedub said:


> Pay the $5 shipping and I will send you out the E2140 I never got around to using. Just keep in mind its untested and has just been sitting on my desk in an anti-static bag



is that my old cpu lol


----------



## theonedub (Apr 9, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> is that my old cpu lol



Yes sir it is


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 9, 2011)

nice


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks Onedub for the CPU.


----------



## TheGrapist (Apr 13, 2011)

a friend of mine is looking to get a cheap intel 775 quad core,he's got an e7200 and pentium d 820 he can trade for it and maybe some cash....if anyone has one and they'd be interested in that trade lmk


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 13, 2011)

TheGrapist said:


> a friend of mine is looking to get a cheap intel 775 quad core,he's got an e7200 and pentium d 820 he can trade for it and maybe some cash....if anyone has one and they'd be interested in that trade lmk



What MB does he have?


----------



## TheGrapist (Apr 13, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> What MB does he have?



he's got an asus p5n-e sli


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 29, 2011)

Well crap, shit, damn it! Had the frigging clutch go out in my damn Toyota late yesterday on the way home from work........Really, really bad timing to be honest. 

Needless to say, the parts are going to cost me about $250, of which I don't have naturally

So........It looks as though I am going to have to sell my newly purchased XFX HD5870 video card Just to try and get some funds up. This sucks, but I guess a person has to do what a person has to do

I am thinking that I will sell it for $230 shipped. This has the transferable warranty so it would be a lifetime warranty to the purchaser. I just got the card on Monday of this week, and purchased the card from NFlesher here on TPU. When I received the card it didn't even have any dust on the fan blades.  He said that it only ran for about 5 hours before he sold it. I believe him due to the fact that there was no dust on it at all. I have only ran the card since Tuesday evening, so the total time on the card is about 53 hours or so. I just now pulled the card and put my old HD4870 back in. Damn this sucks, I really wanted to be able to do some gaming with this card

Needless to say, I was thinking of offering this to anyone on the crunching team first before putting it up in the "for sale" area of the forums.

Talk to ya all soon. 

Dano

P.S. Nflesher has the original warranty, and I will contact him on whoever purchases the card. Also I would ship it via USPS Priority Mail insured with delivery tracking confirmation number. I will also PM a picture of the card, box, and all accessories (none of which have been opened).


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 29, 2011)

As soon as my brother and I get a job (god knows when that will be), I will have some parts to put up. 

2 motherboards, 3-4 sets of RAM, 2 quad core processors possibly even a video card. Unfortunately, it wont be free. Sorry.


----------



## TheGrapist (Apr 29, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> As soon as my brother and I get a job (god knows when that will be), I will have some parts to put up.
> 
> 2 motherboards, 3-4 sets of RAM, 2 quad core processors possibly even a video card



we'll be waiting


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 29, 2011)

TheGrapist said:


> we'll be waiting



Donations would make the process go quicker. *hint hint*


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 29, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Donations would make the process go quicker. *hint hint*



so you want us to give you money so you can sell us your stuff?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 29, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Well crap, shit, damn it! Had the frigging clutch go out in my damn Toyota late yesterday on the way home from work........Really, really bad timing to be honest.
> 
> Needless to say, the parts are going to cost me about $250, of which I don't have naturally
> 
> ...



Sorry to here that bro, sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do, I understand.  Best of luck bro!


----------



## hat (Apr 29, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> bad story bro



Buy his card and I'll pay the shipping for you.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 29, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> so you want us to give you money so you can sell us your stuff?



Thats the joke!


----------



## hat (Apr 29, 2011)

How about you give me your stuff so I can sell us your money?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 29, 2011)

hat said:


> How about you give me your stuff so I can sell us your money?



How about you give me your money so I can sell you well nothing.


----------



## hat (Apr 29, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> How about you give me your money so I can sell you well nothing.



How about they give us my stuff so I can sell me your money?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 29, 2011)

hat said:


> How about they give us my stuff so I can sell me your money?



How about us give they their stuff so money they can sell me?


----------



## hat (Apr 29, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> How about us give they their stuff so money they can sell me?



fuck bike, eat girl, sell pizza


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 29, 2011)

hat said:


> fuck bike, eat girl, sell pizza



fuck girl, eat pizza, sell bike. 

I win!


----------



## hat (Apr 29, 2011)

No, you lose. The game.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 29, 2011)

hat said:


> No, you lose. The game.



Impossible. I am. THE GAME!


----------



## hat (Apr 29, 2011)

You lost yourself?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 29, 2011)

hat said:


> You lost yourself?



drunk Somtimes im when


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 29, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> drunk Somtimes im when



learn you must, young padawan!


----------



## twilyth (May 19, 2011)

Here's the for sale thread I'm going to post.  I'm just posting here to see if the prices I've set are ok (shipping to US lower 48, included) so I'm not including pix.  Please don't respond if you're interested in an item.  I will give the team advance warning.

Can someone tell me if I have to post in the sale threads or if I can post here first.  I can never remember.  I seem to recall I have to post in the FS thread.  I have the pix ready and will include them when the items are actually on offer.

Thanks for the help.

$40  AmpX, 2 x 2 gig set, DDR2-800, 5-5-5-15, 1.9v, NewEgg link

$70  OCZ Platinum, 2 x 2 gig set, DDR2-1066, 5-5-5-18, 2.1-2.2v, NewEgg link

$60  G.Skill, 2 sets of 2 x 2 gig, DDR2-1000, 5-5-5-15, 2.0-2.1v, NewEgg link

CPUs

$55  AMD Phenom 9750, AM2+, 2.4GHz, 125W, Quad, NewEgg link

$155 Intel Q9450, LGA775, 2.66GHz, 95W, Quad, Intel product page


----------



## PaulieG (May 19, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Here's the for sale thread I'm going to post.  I'm just posting here to see if the prices I've set are ok (shipping to US lower 48, included) so I'm not including pix.  Please don't respond if you're interested in an item.  I will give the team advance warning.
> 
> Can someone tell me if I have to post in the sale threads or if I can post here first.  I can never remember.  I seem to recall I have to post in the FS thread.  I have the pix ready and will include them when the items are actually on offer.
> 
> ...



I don't care if you post them here first, but you need pics up asap, since "coming soon" listings are not allowed.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 19, 2011)

Twilyth, if you want crate the F/S thread and give me the link, I will then add it to the list with the link.  Think it'll be better organized like that.


----------



## twilyth (May 19, 2011)

Since this isn't an official FS thread, I've removed any prices.  If there's something you're interested in, pm me.  Thanks.

AmpX, 2 x 2 gig set, DDR2-800, 5-5-5-15, 1.9v, NewEgg link

G.Skill, 2 x 2 gig set, DDR2-1066, 5-5-5-15, 2.0-2.1v, NewEgg link







OCZ Platinum, 2 x 2 gig set, DDR2-1066, 5-5-5-18, 2.1-2.2v, NewEgg link






G.Skill, 2 sets of 2 x 2 gig, DDR2-1000, 5-5-5-15, 2.0-2.1v, NewEgg link






CPUs

AMD Phenom 9750, AM2+, 2.4GHz, 125W, Quad, NewEgg link

Intel Q9450, LGA775, 2.66GHz, 95W, Quad, Intel product page


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 20, 2011)

i went ahead and just put a link in the OP.  thanks!


----------



## twilyth (May 20, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> i went ahead and just put a link in the OP.  thanks!



Thanks CP, but you might have to edit some of those things out.  Initially I had only posted a description and price so I could get some opinions on whether or not I was asking a fair price.  I figured I would have to start a normal FS thread to actually sell stuff.  I don't know if people got that part or not, but it was called to my attention that I hadn't included pix and that since it wasn't an FS thread, I shouldn't post prices.

You see, I can't remember what I did last time.  I think I did an FS thread and then gave a discount for crunchers, but I didn't like doing it that way since in a couple of instances more than one person had an interest in an item and I wanted to give crunchers first crack at a discounted price.

So I thought that this time, in addition to getting a reality check on the prices, I would alert the team to what I had (or technically, was going to have) on offer.  But that didn't work out either.

So I'm going to put up a standard [FS][US] thread later today and go from there.

I would still appreciate some input on what people here think are fair (undiscounted) prices for the stuff I've listed (shipping to continental US included).  Otherwise, I am going based on completed ebay listings for the same or very similar items and have picked prices toward the low end of the range (if there is a range).  None will be the lowest price - just pointing in that direction.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 20, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Thanks CP, but you might have to edit some of those things out.  Initially I had only posted a description and price so I could get some opinions on whether or not I was asking a fair price.  I figured I would have to start a normal FS thread to actually sell stuff.  I don't know if people got that part or not, but it was called to my attention that I hadn't included pix and that since it wasn't an FS thread, I shouldn't post prices.
> 
> You see, I can't remember what I did last time.  I think I did an FS thread and then gave a discount for crunchers, but I didn't like doing it that way since in a couple of instances more than one person had an interest in an item and I wanted to give crunchers first crack at a discounted price.
> 
> ...



As far as prices I'm out of the loop, but they seem okay.  If you want to give a cruncher a discount, then you can just shave $10 off or what not.


----------



## TheGrapist (May 22, 2011)

I'm going to sell all of my 1366 gear soon,next couple days or so.will consist of my sig rig and my back up i7 rig(i7 920 ,evga sli le board,3gb ram kit,610 watt pc power&cooling silencer and 750gb seagate drive).figured i'd let me fellow crunchers have first grabs at my hardware


----------



## twilyth (May 25, 2011)

All prices reduced in my sale thread plus 10% off for crunchers with 50k or more points.  Shipping to lower 48 included.  I won't bump the thread with this announcement until tomorrow evening.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2292683#post2292683


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 25, 2011)

Completely forgot about my little Atom that runs my MagicJack 24/7...it is now crunching away. 






Anyone else have problems with work uploading without a monitor attached?


----------



## BinaryMage (May 26, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> Anyone else have problems with work uploading without a monitor attached?



I don't see how a monitor or lack thereof would make a difference, but run the Easy WCG config program in this thread, that should solve your problem.


----------



## twilyth (May 26, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> Completely forgot about my little Atom that runs my MagicJack 24/7...it is now crunching away.
> 
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/DSC00595.jpg
> 
> Anyone else have problems with work uploading without a monitor attached?



It doesn't look like it's plugged in.  Maybe that's the problem. 

Just kidding. 

I have my rigs set to check in every 2 hours but for some reason they will sometimes accumulate as many as 60 or more completed work units before reporting them.  Data is uploaded and they are ready to report, but don't get reported.  The easy config file fixes that by having completed units reported immediately.  I'm happy to let the the server and client negotiate when they report though so I don't worry much about it.  Either way is probably cool though.


----------



## MetalRacer (May 26, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> Anyone else have problems with work uploading without a monitor attached?



I've been running one without a monitor for almost a year without any problems. I do have WCG easy config installed and it uploads as soon as they are finished.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 2, 2011)

its a bit out of place really lol

but i have 2 of these 




which i dont think has been used too much really

it is anodized aluminium = bad for your copper loop, so dont take them if you have copper

they are for free, i will pay half the shipping


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 2, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> Completely forgot about my little Atom that runs my MagicJack 24/7...it is now crunching away.
> 
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/DSC00595.jpg
> 
> Anyone else have problems with work uploading without a monitor attached?



I've got 2 atoms crunching away for over 2 years now both with out monitors.. 1 just crunches and the other one i've got mounted in the ceiling that outputs to a projector i have hanging from the ceiling which doesn't get any air flow. They do a little better than the athlon 1700+ mp's I have crunching.  Just ensure that you have HT enabled in BIOs. 

Also you can remote desktop to them or use VNC.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 9, 2011)

i have a 160GB sata 2.5" drive for the fellow crunchers out there 

seagate momentus 5400.3


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 9, 2011)

Don...

The hard drive wc blocks would be a good project to turn into a TEC chiller.


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 4, 2011)

If any of my fellow crunchers are in need of an AMD AM2/AM3 cooler, I have a Thermaltake V1 that you can have. Just shoot me a few bucks for shipping.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 18, 2011)

If anyone has a extra SSD sitting around, or heck, even a better normal HDD than my current one. Let me know. I'm just looking for cheaper options other than what's on the egg.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> If anyone has a extra SSD sitting around, or heck, even a better normal HDD than my current one. Let me know. I'm just looking for cheaper options other than what's on the egg.



I got all my HDD's in use right now   I usually had spares, but got rid of some


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 24, 2011)

i will have one of these sometime next week

http://products.amd.com/pt-br/opter...07)&f7=C2&f8=45nm+SOI&f9=75+W&f10=1000&f11=4&

if anyone is interested hit me up, but only crunchers.

thinking 10$ + shipping ?


----------



## Trigger911 (Jul 24, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i will have one of these sometime next week
> 
> http://products.amd.com/pt-br/opter...07)&f7=C2&f8=45nm+SOI&f9=75+W&f10=1000&f11=4&
> 
> ...



I would take it but i got a server board that requires 2 of them lmao


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 24, 2011)

I could use a decent PSU for my Phenom 9500 rig. The 350w SP doesn't seem to cut it. I get random hangs and the PSU runs very hot. 

So something 400w and from a reliable brand.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 25, 2011)

Does anybody have some 7/16" or 1/2" tubing they are not using and they are willing to send my way?


----------



## theonedub (Jul 25, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Does anybody have some 7/16" or 1/2" tubing they are not using and they are willing to send my way?



If the tubing here: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=129926 works I will be willing to have it shipped to you (as long as shipping isnt unreasonable )


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 26, 2011)

theonedub said:


> If the tubing here: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=129926 works I will be willing to have it shipped to you (as long as shipping isnt unreasonable )



That'll work.    Let me know, I'd be willing to reimburse you once I get paid.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 30, 2011)

Anyone have a AM2/+//AM3 cpu up for grabs? 
I still have a random mobo a delta PSU and some ram laying around,I would like to get another cruncher going. Doesn't have to be anything great.

I maybe on a diet but i still want me a small slice of pie!


----------



## TheGrapist (Jul 30, 2011)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Anyone have a AM2/+//AM3 cpu up for grabs?
> I still have a random mobo a delta PSU and some ram laying around,I would like to get another cruncher going. Doesn't have to be anything great.
> 
> I maybe on a diet but i still want me a small slice of pie!



might have one for you,also would just like to note i'm looking for an 1156 mobo that'll support crossfire


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 30, 2011)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Anyone have a AM2/+//AM3 cpu up for grabs?
> I still have a random mobo a delta PSU and some ram laying around,I would like to get another cruncher going. Doesn't have to be anything great.
> 
> I maybe on a diet but i still want me a small slice of pie!



i just bought some random stuff on local forums

in that there is a AII X3 435 i think it is

how much you wanna pay for it? 

we can split shipping


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 14, 2011)

If anyone is looking for a good P67 board and excellent DDR3 for a cruncher, I just listed a Asus P8P67 Pro and a set of Mushkin Redlines that will do 1600 7-8-7-18 1T. Discounts for crunchers and folders!


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Aug 14, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> If anyone is looking for a good P67 board and excellent DDR3 for a cruncher, I just listed a Asus P8P67 Pro and a set of Mushkin Redlines that will do 1600 7-8-7-18 1T. Discounts for crunchers and folders!



Pm'd on the Redlines.


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 15, 2011)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> Pm'd on the Redlines.



Greasemonkey stole the Redlines.  The P8P67 Pro is still available at a discount to crunchers.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 16, 2011)

Crunchers PM me. Got a board and ram going to be available soon. (Chicken Patty, you already know what they are )


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 23, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Crunchers PM me. Got a board and ram going to be available soon. (Chicken Patty, you already know what they are )



Currently only some ddr2 available.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 28, 2011)

Ram is available. May update with an H50 as well. http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=151201


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 15, 2011)

Hey guys. I thought I'd let my fellow crunchers in on this before I list. I'm regretfully breaking down and parting out one of my high end rigs, which includes a 2600k that hits 5.0 on 1.38v stable, a Asus Maximus IV Gene Z Z68 board, 8GB of 1866 Ripjaws, and a EVGA 560ti. If you want more info, send me a PM. Listing will go up tomorrow night. Discount for crunchers and folders.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm looking for a 1055t, 1075t, or 1090t for a new "budget" cruncher. If anyone has one, or sees one floating around the forums for a good price, please let me know.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 19, 2011)

Lets bump this thread for more views.

I haven't been around for some time and sorry guys. I don't even own a computer at the moment and don't plan on it for awhile as i am just starting a new job and with winter coming the electric bill is going to be up.

I have a DDR3 1600 2x2gb G.SKILL Ripjaws dual channel kit that has barley been used. PM me with your offer if you need it.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm looking for a case for my Crunching rig, anyone have one handy? I was hoping for maybe a HTPC case but I would like something that I can use my Hyper 212+ with....


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 19, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> I'm looking for a 1055t, 1075t, or 1090t for a new "budget" cruncher. If anyone has one, or sees one floating around the forums for a good price, please let me know.



We have got Paulie taken care of  Doing some trading for my 6 core 1090T. He should have the 1090 shortly after turkey day.


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 19, 2011)

I have a ASUS M4A785-M with 2.5gigs of memory.  Just PM me.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 29, 2011)

I am currently thinking about going to Z68 and was wondering if anyone would be interested in trading my Low voltage clocking I7 920 + my Asus Rampage II Gene motherboard for a decent clocking bare chip 2600K?


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 23, 2011)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Lets bump this thread for more views.
> 
> I haven't been around for some time and sorry guys. I don't even own a computer at the moment and don't plan on it for awhile as i am just starting a new job and with winter coming the electric bill is going to be up.
> 
> I have a DDR3 1600 2x2gb G.SKILL Ripjaws dual channel kit that has barley been used. PM me with your offer if you need it.



Just sent you a PM on my board and my 955B.  I will cover the shipping

Soory p_o_s_pc but the 955B,  ram,  and Asus just went to Kevinheraiz.

I still have some better rigs so just pm me.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 17, 2012)

Man I have this socket 1366 motherboard sitting here just dying to have a chip inserted...Okay that sounds a little sick LOLOL. If anyone knows of a decent i7 socket 1366 chip around the $120 to $140 area let me know. It would make a great crunching addition to my systems.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Man I have this socket 1366 motherboard sitting here just dying to have a chip inserted...Okay that sounds a little sick LOLOL. If anyone knows of a decent i7 socket 1366 chip around the $120 to $140 area let me know. It would make a great crunching addition to my systems.



I'm adding this to the list but only after I clear it out.  It hasn't been updated in a while so I'm starting fresh!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 17, 2012)

I seen a I7 920 for 120$ the other day! I will search for it again!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2012)

List was cleared out already guys.  Let's get this thread going again!  I'm in need of a socket 775 board to run a Pentium D.  Anything?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 17, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> List was cleared out already guys.  Let's get this thread going again!  I'm in need of a socket 775 board to run a Pentium D.  Anything?



I know twilyth had one. He offered it to me but I told him I didn't have a chip for it...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 17, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> List was cleared out already guys.  Let's get this thread going again!  I'm in need of a socket 775 board to run a Pentium D.  Anything?



My friend has a G31 board I believe, I can get in touch and see how much he will sell.



Chicken Patty said:


> List was cleared out already guys.  Let's get this thread going again!  I'm in need of a socket 775 board to run a Pentium D.  Anything?



Also, this may help if you could get cheap international shipping



Rule-R said:


> *
> - CPU: AMD Athlon 64 3000+ Venice (1.8GHz Socket 939)
> - MB: Asus P5K Socket 775
> - RAM: Kingston KHX8500D2K2/2G 2x1GB DDR2 PC8500 1066mhz
> ...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> I know twilyth had one. He offered it to me but I told him I didn't have a chip for it...



I'll ask him, thanks!



brandonwh64 said:


> My friend has a G31 board I believe, I can get in touch and see how much he will sell.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, this may help if you could get cheap international shipping



Can you link me to that thread please?  At work and posting from the phone...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 17, 2012)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2518765#post2518765


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2012)

I think I already found one.  Just did a trade with a member.   thanks though guys!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 17, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I think I already found one.  Just did a trade with a member.   thanks though guys!



hell yea CP!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2012)

The Pentium D ain't much but it's something.   Also, that allows me to get the GTX295 back up and folding.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 17, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> The Pentium D ain't much but it's something.   Also, that allows me to get the GTX295 back up and folding.



So doesn't matter the CPU, just the GPU in folding?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 17, 2012)

Yup I got you covered CP. Like I said, I got another cpu here for your use also.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2012)

@ Brandon, to food with a GPU it needs to be like a i7 or something like that.  Otherwise it's with the video card.
@Jr, thanks man.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 17, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> @Jr, thanks man.



You're welcome. Remember you got a cpu coming also. Would include some ram but I don't have any extra ddr2.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2012)

No problem dude, thanks man!


----------



## Minhund (Jan 17, 2012)

Anyone her running WCG in Ubuntu?
I need som help


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 17, 2012)

ETA for your stuff CP is Thursday.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 17, 2012)

your awsome jr!!! helping people out even if its little goes along way


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2012)

Minhund said:


> Anyone her running WCG in Ubuntu?
> I need som help



No experience here but what problem are you having?



JrRacinFan said:


> ETA for your stuff CP is Thursday.





brandonwh64 said:


> your awsome jr!!! helping people out even if its little goes along way




TPU at its finest!  Thanks Shaun!   I'll get your stuff out tomorrow.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 17, 2012)

Let me know if you need odds and ends, I have plenty of cables, fans and other things.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2012)

Will do.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 20, 2012)

I have 2 AMD Athlon 64 3200+ CPU's if someone wants them. Just pay shipping.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 20, 2012)

Have a download voucher for Carnival Monkey See Monkey Do (Kids Kinect Game for X360) for any active cruncher or folder who has a kid that might enjoy it.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey guys. If someone can help me locate a cheap Thuban x6 chip, I'll offer up a 555BE that unlocks to a quad for free to some WCG member in need.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 20, 2012)

Paulieg said:


> Hey guys. If someone can help me locate a cheap Thuban x6 chip, I'll offer up a 555BE that unlocks to a quad for free to some WCG member in need.



http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1666710

May need to shoot an offer on this one
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1658367


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 20, 2012)

That 555BE looks tempting but alias! I have no board to unlock it with unless asus sends me a newer board back from RMA


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 20, 2012)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I have 2 AMD Athlon 64 3200+ CPU's if someone wants them. Just pay shipping.





theonedub said:


> Have a download voucher for Carnival Monkey See Monkey Do (Kids Kinect Game for X360) for any active cruncher or folder who has a kid that might enjoy it.





Paulieg said:


> Hey guys. If someone can help me locate a cheap Thuban x6 chip, I'll offer up a 555BE that unlocks to a quad for free to some WCG member in need.



Updated.    Paul, YHPM.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 20, 2012)

Did you get that s775 build together?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 20, 2012)

Working on it right now Jr.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 20, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Working on it right now Jr.



Make sure to clear cmos.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2012)

Did that. 

Okay guys,

I'm in need of still a S775 motherboard since the one I receive was DOA as of now.  Also, I will take up a S1155 board since I would like to build another SB in the near future.  Looking for a 2600K as well.  Let me know what you guys have.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 22, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Did that.
> 
> Okay guys,
> 
> I'm in need of still a S775 motherboard since the one I receive was DOA as of now.  Also, I will take up a S1155 board since I would like to build another SB in the near future.  Looking for a 2600K as well.  Let me know what you guys have.



Edit: Never mind. My mistake.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 22, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> twilyth has a S775 board...



I do?


----------



## Mydog (Jan 22, 2012)

To bad I'm across the pond cause I'm sitting on three 775 board's here, can ship one if you're interested.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 22, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm in need of still a S775 motherboard since the one I receive was DOA as of now



I would like to know what happenned. Tested before shipped and everything. Even had the celeron I shipped with posting & booting 4ghz(just as a test to see if it was capable).


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 22, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> I would like to know what happenned. Tested before shipped and everything. Even had the celeron I shipped with posting & booting 4ghz(just as a test to see if it was capable).



Damn. If I knew this just 2 days ago. I just sent a nice little Gigabyte board and a QX6700 to Mexico.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2012)

Mydog said:


> To bad I'm across the pond cause I'm sitting on three 775 board's here, can ship one if you're interested.



I'll PM you now to see what we can work out.



JrRacinFan said:


> I would like to know what happenned. Tested before shipped and everything. Even had the celeron I shipped with posting & booting 4ghz(just as a test to see if it was capable).



Don't know bro, maybe just RAM, but three sticks and non work?  Not sure what to say 



Paulieg said:


> Damn. If I knew this just 2 days ago. I just sent a nice little Gigabyte board and a QX6700 to Mexico.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 22, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Edit: Never mind. My mistake.



As it turns out, I have an Asus P5Q turbo board which appears to be an LGA775.  PM me your address and I'll try to get it out to you on Monday or Tuesday.  We got a couple inches of snow but unless they plowed my driveway shut, I should be able to get out.

I'll have to try to find a box that it will fit in though.  I don't think I can use any of the flat rate boxes I have, but that shouldn't be a big deal.  I look into that tomorrow.

edit:  It's pretty dusty and I can't be certain it works.  I think it will be ok, but no promises.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2012)

twilyth said:


> As it turns out, I have an Asus P5Q turbo board which appears to be an LGA775.  PM me your address and I'll try to get it out to you on Monday or Tuesday.  We got a couple inches of snow but unless they plowed my driveway shut, I should be able to get out.
> 
> I'll have to try to find a box that it will fit in though.  I don't think I can use any of the flat rate boxes I have, but that shouldn't be a big deal.  I look into that tomorrow.
> 
> edit:  It's pretty dusty and I can't be certain it works.  I think it will be ok, but no promises.



PM inbound.  Once I get paid I'll be more than happy to send something your way for the shipping, just let me know how much man.


----------



## erasure (Jan 22, 2012)

i need help
i'm crunching on two setup for WCG
but few days ago, one of my setup is can't Upload and Download tasks!!!
i didn't clicked on "No new tasks"
then tested it on Seti@home, everything is works fine Upload and Download new tasks
so WCG's banned my setup?
i'm very confused


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 22, 2012)

Check your results status, if you start reporting invalid/error'ed projects it will ban you for a time to get your PC back to stable functioning conditions.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2012)

erasure said:


> i need help
> i'm crunching on two setup for WCG
> but few days ago, one of my setup is can't Upload and Download tasks!!!
> i didn't clicked on "No new tasks"
> ...





JrRacinFan said:


> Check your results status, if you start reporting invalid/error'ed projects it will ban you for a time to get your PC back to stable functioning conditions.



OR....   is the date/time set correctly?  Something so small causes a whole bunch of issues.


----------



## erasure (Jan 22, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> OR....   is the date/time set correctly?  Something so small causes a whole bunch of issues.



thanks it was time and date


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2012)

erasure said:


> thanks it was time and date



That issue is so common.  It's bit me a few times because it's so easily overlooked!  Glad you got it fixed.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm looking for a really cheap and quiet AMD cooler for the cruncher that I'm running at my inlaws. The noise from the AMD stock fan is driving them nuts, and they are threatening to make me remove it, if I can't get it quiet. Anyone have a cooler around that would do the trick?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2012)

Paulieg said:


> I'm looking for a really cheap and quiet AMD cooler for the cruncher that I'm running at my inlaws. The noise from the AMD stock fan is driving them nuts, and they are threatening to make me remove it, if I can't get it quiet. Anyone have a cooler around that would do the trick?



Not here man, the only spare cooler I have right now is the Hyper 212 and the fan is loud!  Plus once I get my 2nd rig up and running I'll need it anyways.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 26, 2012)

Paulieg said:


> Hey guys. If someone can help me locate a cheap Thuban x6 chip, I'll offer up a 555BE that unlocks to a quad for free to some WCG member in need.



I may see what we can work out on this if its still up in the air. I talked to Asus RMA department today and the support guy said it was highly unlikely that they have any 780G boards in stock that I would at the least get a 785G or 880G as a replacement so i assume it will have ACC to unlock it to a quad.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 27, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I may see what we can work out on this if its still up in the air. I talked to Asus RMA department today and the support guy said it was highly unlikely that they have any 780G boards in stock that I would at the least get a 785G or 880G as a replacement so i assume it will have ACC to unlock it to a quad.



I can tell you my ASUS M4A785-M has the option to unlock to a quad core, I know someone on here is selling one for $50 so theres a option if the one you get doesn't have ACC


----------



## KieX (Jan 27, 2012)

I know most of the gang is US based, but if anyone's in the EU and got a PSU: I'm interested.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 27, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I can tell you my ASUS M4A785-M has the option to unlock to a quad core, I know someone on here is selling one for $50 so theres a option if the one you get doesn't have ACC



I should be getting word back from ASUS soon about my RMA. it shows they have received it


----------



## Mydog (Jan 27, 2012)

KieX said:


> I know most of the gang is US based, but if anyone's in the EU and got a PSU: I'm interested.



What kind?
I've got a few but it's test moddels so I'm not sure how good they are, mostly 800w and 1000w


----------



## KieX (Jan 27, 2012)

Mydog said:


> What kind?
> I've got a few but it's test moddels so I'm not sure how good they are, mostly 800w and 1000w



A lot more wattage than I'll ever need but that's never a problem. Test models? To be honest, just looking for anything that I can rely on for 24/7 crunching, preferably good brand that won't ruin my gear.

Can go to PM's to discuss the rest.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 29, 2012)

Okay last night I bumped my i7 930 up to 3.6ghz. Right away it started crunching into the lower 90C temps! None the less I backed it down to the default 2.8ghz. Now for some reason it is still running well into the 80C's during the crunching. This is reporting both in RealTemp and CoreTemp. 

Now I am running a Xigmatek Dark Knight on the chip. I pulled the cooler to check the coverage of the TIM which looked fine. I cleaned everything and reinstalled Ceramique TIM to the chip. As it was stated it is crunching in the high 70C's and low 80C's at the default 2.8ghz. 

Do I need a better cooler? Using AMD chips for several years I am not sure what a great cooling solution is for these chips. Any suggestions on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mydog (Jan 29, 2012)

Did you lower vcore when you put it back to stock?


----------



## KieX (Jan 29, 2012)

Yeah, those temps are a bit high, since it ain't summer yet. Not sure how the Dark Knight performs, but as Mydog suggested it could be something with the vcore. Ideally you want to be under 1.3V on D0 chips for those clocks, after that the heat builds up very quickly with frequency increases.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 29, 2012)

Mydog said:


> Did you lower vcore when you put it back to stock?





KieX said:


> Yeah, those temps are a bit high, since it ain't summer yet. Not sure how the Dark Knight performs, but as Mydog suggested it could be something with the vcore. Ideally you want to be under 1.3V on D0 chips for those clocks, after that the heat builds up very quickly with frequency increases.



As far as I know I never fooled with the Vcore at all. I just bumped the FSB up to 200 rather than the default 133. I didn't mess with any voltage settings when I raised it up to the 3.6ghz.

Now this is very odd. I go into MSI's "overclocking center" and it is showing the CPU temps between 58c and 68c? It is also showing the Vcore bouncing from about 1.27 to 1.32 volts? After checking again I have seen the Vcore jump to 1.387 volts! Is that waaaaaaay too high?

Here is a screenshot:

http://img.techpowerup.org/120129/Capture001708.jpg


----------



## Mydog (Jan 29, 2012)

I would do a clear cmos and see if that's helping, 1,38vcore is way off


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 29, 2012)

Rebooted and jumped in the BIOS which shows that the Vcore is set at 1.208 volts. I have to believe that the MSI Overclocking Center is reporting wrong? 

Also after booting back into windows it is showing temps from mid 50C's to upper 60C's which is to be expected I guess while crunching.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 29, 2012)

Yeah, it must've been bumping vcore up a lot.  those chips once over 1.3v will build heat like you have no idea!


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 29, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah, it must've been bumping vcore up a lot.  those chips once over 1.3v will build heat like you have no idea!



Well its odd man. The MSI board has some dip switches built on the board to boost the FSB from 133 to 166 or 200. I am not sure if that automatically bumps the Vcore up or not. I never messed with the Vcore in the bios at all.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 29, 2012)

@stinger608

You were questioning the capabilities of a Dark Knight....  I will just give you my personal use and that's about a 10C difference between it and an H50. Oh and yes it would. Have LLC enabled?


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 29, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Stinger608
> 
> You were questioning the capabilities of a Dark Knight....  I will just give you my personal use and that's about a 10C difference between it and an H50. Oh and yes it would. Have LLC enabled?



An H50 will cool about 10C better? If that is the case I am gonna find one of those. That would probably make all the difference in the world. 

And, LLC? Not sure. Is that in the bios setting bro?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 29, 2012)

Loadline calibration. You really need to give me full system specs or update your User CP.  

And yes 10C, but that's on my 655k (2c/4t).


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 29, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Loadline calibration. You really need to give me full system specs or update your User CP.
> 
> And yes 10C, but that's on my 655k (2c/4t).



The full specs are:

Motherboard: MSI X58M

Processor: i7 930

Memory: 6gb DDR3 1600

I am not sure which bios version the board is running to be honest. LOL. May have to check that and find out if there is any updates that address heat or OC'ing issues. 

As far as my system specs on my profile, this is being used for mainly a cruncher and not a day to day used system. It will be put up for just crunching once I get the bugs and what not worked out.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 30, 2012)

Those switches probably do raised vcore or some other voltage settings.  Has to I'm pretty sure.  JR can probably better assist with this though.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 30, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Stinger608
> 
> You were questioning the capabilities of a Dark Knight....  I will just give you my personal use and that's about a 10C difference between it and an H50. Oh and yes it would. Have LLC enabled?



I'd go with an H60.  That's what I put the i7-950 on.  I cranked it up to 4ghz w/ no problem at all.  Not sure what the diff is but I know the H60 has a copper plate.  That can make a noticeable difference.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 30, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Those switches probably do raised vcore or some other voltage settings.  Has to I'm pretty sure.  JR can probably better assist with this though.



Probably will have to bring Brandon or Solaris into this thread. My knowledge of X58 is VERY limited.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 30, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Probably will have to bring *Brandon* or Solaris into this thread. My knowledge of X58 is VERY limited.



*Walks in the room with coffee* Hows is everyone feeling today


----------



## KieX (Jan 30, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> The full specs are:
> 
> Motherboard: MSI X58M
> 
> ...



If you haven't already, read through the guide to X58 we have here on TPU: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=108526 That thread is what taught me everything about X58 when I first had it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Do not ho high with certain voltages or it will become unstable due to over voltage. QPI can be low or be high depending on the chip you use. try a 21x191 for 4GHz with 1.3V to start out. QPI/VTT 1.25V, NB at 1.2V


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 30, 2012)

One thing that helped me stable out at over 4GHz was raising the PCI speed to like 102-103 from default of 100.  Also along with that bumping up the Southbridge voltage a bit too.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 31, 2012)

Awesome help guys!!!!!!!! I surely appreciate it all!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 31, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Awesome help guys!!!!!!!! I surely appreciate it all!



That's what we are here for man, always willing to help. 

Let us know if you need anything else, glad we were of assistance.


----------



## KieX (Feb 10, 2012)

Got some stuff I can send for free to anyone who really needs this stuff (and are active crunchers of course).

- Netgear DG384 V2 ADSL Firewall Router (No power supply)
- D-Link DAP-1353 WirelessN Access Point (No power supply)
- A couple of mixed 2.5" Sata HDD Taken
- 3x Corsair 120mm fans I took off H100 and H60 Taken

If interested, PM me. I may be slow with replies because I have a lot going on at the moment but will try be as quick as possible


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 11, 2012)

Updated.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 11, 2012)

Dam shame I don't need those 2.5 drives.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 11, 2012)

Kiex, were do you live?


----------



## twilyth (Feb 11, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Kiex, were do you live?


I might screw this up, but I think he's in London.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 11, 2012)

Not sure if London, but he is on the other side of the pond for sure.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 11, 2012)

he is in London, be assured


----------



## KieX (Feb 11, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Kiex, were do you live?



Live in London UK as a few here have correctly said  International shipping isn't a problem though, just takes a few more days than normal really.

Fans will be going to ThE_MaD_ShOt shortly. No takers on the other stuff yet..

Anything of interest just PM me, I do literally want to send this stuff to someone in our team (to reduce number of spare tech in my room and help out others). All free of charge (though suppose the routers need a cheap power supply)


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 12, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Stinger608
> 
> You were questioning the capabilities of a Dark Knight....  I will just give you my personal use and that's about a 10C difference between it and an H50. Oh and yes it would. Have LLC enabled?





stinger608 said:


> An H50 will cool about 10C better? If that is the case I am gonna find one of those. That would probably make all the difference in the world.
> 
> And, LLC? Not sure. Is that in the bios setting bro?



And..........Found a nib Corsair H50 for $40 shipped!!! Unopened and all that

Jr, your soooooooooo correct man, now the system is running mostly in the low to mid 50's and has not gone over 60C!!!!!!! Frigging awesome!!!

Now my question is: Would overclocking this chip really make much of a difference in PPD numbers crunching? If not then I really am not going to mess with Overclocking the chip. If it would make a big difference then I will.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 12, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Would overclocking this chip really make much of a difference in PPD



Would make quite a bit of a difference actually. I don't have any numbers for you though. Good to see you liked my suggestion


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 12, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Would make quite a bit of a difference actually. I don't have any numbers for you though. Good to see you liked my suggestion



If that is the case then I probably will have to jump in and OC this sucker! 

Now on a side note:

New Crunching rig pending getting all the parts. Wanting to see what everyone thinks about this. 

*BNIB unopened i7 2700K

BNIB unopened pair of GTX465's

BNIB unopened Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3

BNIB unopened G.Skill DDR3 1600 RipJaw X's @16gb

Slightly used Swiftech Apogee XT

Slightly used Western Digital 300gb Velicoraptor

All things running about $850 total. *

Is that a good deal? I thought it was to be honest.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2012)

Just a quick look and that doesn't seem like a bad deal.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 13, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> And..........Found a nib Corsair H50 for $40 shipped!!! Unopened and all that....



I envy your luck of finding good deals, I have been looking for a H50 for like 3 months. GRR 




KieX said:


> Live in London UK as a few here have correctly said  International shipping isn't a problem though, just takes a few more days than normal really.
> 
> Fans will be going to ThE_MaD_ShOt shortly. No takers on the other stuff yet..
> 
> Anything of interest just PM me, I do literally want to send this stuff to someone in our team (to reduce number of spare tech in my room and help out others). All free of charge (though suppose the routers need a cheap power supply)



YGPM


----------



## KieX (Feb 13, 2012)

brandonwh64 takes the hard-drives

List of remaining freebies (update when you can CP ):

- Netgear DG384 V2 ADSL Firewall Router (No power supply)
- D-Link DAP-1353 WirelessN Access Point (No power supply)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 13, 2012)

KieX said:


> brandonwh64 takes the hard-drives
> 
> List of remaining freebies (update when you can CP ):
> 
> ...



I really do appreciate it! It will get another cruncher running for TPU!


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 20, 2012)

Just a heads up for crunchers. I'm doing my yearly "spring teardown". Basically, I'm gonna be selling a 2500k "bundle", with everything needed for a high end system, including a MIVE, and everything in my promary rig except for my SSD. Listing will be up tonight or tomorrow. LMK if there is anything you need before I list it, and as usual there is a discount for crunchers.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm looking for any SATA HDD for my 2nd cruncher which I finally got to post.  Anybody?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 23, 2012)

Any fellow have a decent cooler (Am2/Am3) they aren't needing and want to donate for cheap to my new cruncher?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 23, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Any fellow have a decent cooler (Am2/Am3) they aren't needing and want to donate for cheap to my new cruncher?



Would a Xigmatek S1283 do?  I think I have one laying around.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 24, 2012)

Anything at this point would do. Thanks Cp Just let me know what you need for it in pm.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 24, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Anything at this point would do. Thanks Cp Just let me know what you need for it in pm.



That xiggy would work perfectly!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 24, 2012)

Yes I think it would do a good job on the 940be.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Yes I think it would do a good job on the 940be.



YHPM   Even a better deal.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 25, 2012)

Pm replied.


I want to say that CP, our Captain is a great person on here and I have met a few on here. Thank you so much man.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## theonedub (Apr 2, 2012)

Anyone have a 250gb SATA HDD they would let go for a reasonable price? If someone had a smaller SATA drive (~80gb), I would appreciate it


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 2, 2012)

CP can you post up there that I am looking for a I3-2100?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 3, 2012)

I haven't seen any difference in my numbers since I built the x4 system. If anything I think they went down for some weird reason.. And that system replaced an Axp system. I should be in the 6 to 7k range with all systems crunching. But I seem to be only barely breaking the 5k range. I was hovering right around 20th place, now I can't even hit 25th. Something weird is going on that's for sure.

Systems crunching are:

Phenom II x6 1055t @ 2.8 @ 95%
Phenom II x4 940BE @ 3.0 @ 95%
A64 x2 4200+ @ 2.2 @ 95%
A64 x2 3800+ @ 2.0 @ 95%
Athlon 2650e @ 1.6 @ 100%
P4 HT @ 3.2 @ 90%


Is it normal to have "low production days"? I feel as if I am not contributing as much as I should be.


----------



## popswala (Apr 3, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I haven't seen any difference in my numbers since I built the x4 system



Don't feel bad. I finally upgraded my sys from a 9600be to a PH II 940. I don't notice a diff at all. I did just remember to try checkin my stats but there down for the next 45mins due to update. Anyone know if theres a significant diff between those two cpus and if its noticeable on and off crunching ?


----------



## Norton (Apr 3, 2012)

popswala said:


> Don't feel bad. I finally upgraded my sys from a 9600be to a PH II 940. I don't notice a diff at all. I did just remember to try checkin my stats but there down for the next 45mins due to update. Anyone know if theres a significant diff between those two cpus and if its noticeable on and off crunching ?



According to the estimator it looks like a Phenom I is about 25% less than the Phenom II in ppd for the same clocks..... rough estimate


----------



## popswala (Apr 3, 2012)

So whats the diff between ph 1 9600 2.3 vrs ph 2 940 3.0? Where u see them stats at? I can look up a few other cpus I'm considerin runnin once I get a few more parts.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 3, 2012)

popswala said:


> Don't feel bad. I finally upgraded my sys from a 9600be to a PH II 940. I don't notice a diff at all. I did just remember to try checkin my stats but there down for the next 45mins due to update. Anyone know if theres a significant diff between those two cpus and if its noticeable on and off crunching ?



But with mine systems the Phenom II x4 was just added and it replaced an Athlon xp 3200+ system. My numbers have seem to have not changed and have almost seem to have fallen since I've added it.


----------



## Norton (Apr 3, 2012)

popswala said:


> So whats the diff between ph 1 9600 2.3 vrs ph 2 940 3.0? Where u see them stats at? I can look up a few other cpus I'm considerin runnin once I get a few more parts.



Check with the estimators here:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=111026


@ Mad Shot- how long has the PII X4 been running?.... and did you let the old system run out of work or just detach it?


----------



## twilyth (Apr 3, 2012)

Norton said:


> Check with the estimators here:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=111026
> 
> ...



Anantech's virtual benching utility is also useful - http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/146?vs=100


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 3, 2012)

Norton said:


> @ Mad Shot- how long has the PII X4 been running?.... and did you let the old system run out of work or just detach it?



It's been running for three days now and I just detached the old system.


----------



## Norton (Apr 3, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> It's been running for three days now and I just detached the old system.



I don't really know if it makes a difference but I let mine run out of work by using "no new tasks" before I make any changes.... maybe there's some kind of penalty from detaching????


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 3, 2012)

I don't know. It seems as though I am putting out less work now when I should be putting out more. Using the estimator I should be getting around 6k with just the x4,x6, and 2 x2's.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 3, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Anyone have a 250gb SATA HDD they would let go for a reasonable price? If someone had a smaller SATA drive (~80gb), I would appreciate it





brandonwh64 said:


> CP can you post up there that I am looking for a I3-2100?



Updated fellas, sorry for the delay!


----------



## popswala (Apr 4, 2012)

I could use that amd cpu Paulie to get the wifes pc back to life (dead almost 3 yrs now) and get crunching on it. Just need to get an am3 board tho. If anyone has one laying around That I can get those and pair them together. I have some ddr3 1600 for it already and everything else. just in need of a cpu and board. Thx and keep on crunching.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 4, 2012)

popswala said:


> i could use that amd cpu paulie to get the wifes pc back to life (dead almost 3 yrs now) and get crunching on it. Just need to get an am3 board tho. If anyone has one laying around that i can get those and pair them together. I have some ddr3 1600 for it already and everything else. Just in need of a cpu and board. Thx and keep on crunching.



yhpm


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm assuming you got my pm then, cp & popswala.


----------



## popswala (Apr 5, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> I'm assuming you got my pm then, cp & popswala.



Sure did. We're talkin on it. Thanks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes I did as well.


----------



## popswala (Apr 8, 2012)

I just read all of the op. I just barely make it with avg of 1,650. I'm barely gettin the numbers in. Hopefully I can bump it up a lil more soon tho thxs to CP.

I did a lil lookin around and I thought I had one but forgot I used it in my wife's ( taken from wife's when her motherboard died) sis's build . I don't have an extra psu. Something around a 500w would work I think. Maybe a 550-600 would give me a lil extra if I can find the gpu that takes a 6pin. Not worried bout a case or anything since I'll just run it on a box. It'll keep it cooler that way but gets dirty faster. You win some, you loose some lol.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 9, 2012)

@Adamchrt
Reported

@popswala
So you are looking for a psu or a gpu?! Im confused.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 9, 2012)

adamchrt said:


> Pizza delivery makes mealtime easier because of the options it offers you. You can have it different ways, you can order as much or as little as you'd like and you can order it to have it reach your home right on time. It can arrive at your door just after work, just before the kids get home, right as you are setting the table or as the movie is coming on your television set.
> 
> Delivery Software



I would rather get my pizza from humans thank you very much!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 9, 2012)

Looks like he's gonna have to deliver the Pizza in another forum. .


----------



## popswala (Apr 9, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Adamchrt
> Reported
> 
> @popswala
> So you are looking for a psu or a gpu?! Im confused.



Lol, should of been a lil more specific. Im needin a psu. Somethin around 550-600w. Anything more then that would be great but not needed at moment. Maybe in future.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 10, 2012)

Looking for a cheap graphics card for my mom's machine. Doesn't have to be fancy. Something $30 or less. Otherwise I'll just grab her a 5450 off newegg.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 10, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Looking for a cheap graphics card for my mom's machine. Doesn't have to be fancy. Something $30 or less. Otherwise I'll just grab her a 5450 off newegg.



I have a ATI X300 PCIex


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 10, 2012)

That's what it has now, it's too low end for what she'll be using it for. Needs to be able to handle at least 1080P video.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 10, 2012)

gt240? It's 9600GT-esque at half the power.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 10, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> gt240? It's 9600GT-esque at half the power.



That would work great. What are you thinking price wise?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 10, 2012)

Ygpm.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 11, 2012)

That GT240 would be a great card for what you are looking for.


----------



## theonedub (Apr 11, 2012)

Still on the look out for a cheap SSD or smallish SATA HDD, let me know if anyone sees something


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 11, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Still on the look out for a cheap SSD or smallish SATA HDD, let me know if anyone sees something



Contact Randal (radical edward).  He might be able to help you get a smallish SATA HDD.  Someone else other than him asked me if I needed a HDD, just don't recall who at the moment.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 11, 2012)

I think I might have something I can get for you. I'd have to see what spares we have at work/what I have here.


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 13, 2012)

I have a 990FXA-UD7.  Only for active crunchers and its free.  just give me some time to  get my shit together and ship it. (this is world wide)


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 13, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> I have a 990FXA-UD7.  Only for active crunchers and its free.  just give me some time to  get my shit together and ship it. (this is world wide)



 My god Mike, that is, as usual, such an awesome gesture my friend!!!!! 

 Makes me want to build an FX system.


----------



## theonedub (Apr 14, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> I have a 990FXA-UD7.  Only for active crunchers and its free.  just give me some time to  get my shit together and ship it. (this is world wide)



I would so build an FX system with that board  Would pass along the 790FXT you sent me with my Athlon II X3 CPU if you wanted to send it my way. 

I was surprised when I saw this 790 board did not support FX CPUs


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 14, 2012)

theonedub said:


> I would so build an FX system with that board  Would pass along the 790FXT you sent me with my Athlon II X3 CPU if you wanted to send it my way.
> 
> I was surprised when I saw this 790 board did not support FX CPUs




But you did a great job with that board.(My first by the way)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 14, 2012)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=163987

Let me know if anyone from the team needs anything. I can help yah out a little.


----------



## theonedub (Apr 14, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> But you did a great job with that board.(My first by the way)



Thanks, it definitely is a solid motherboard  Hopefully tonight I can get the rest of that build finished. Can't deny that it would be fun to get an FX-8120 rig together though!


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 14, 2012)

popswala is getting the board.  Soory theonedub when the I7's need room for new rigs you are second on the list. (BP's on the top for an I7)


----------



## theonedub (Apr 14, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> popswala is getting the board.  Soory theonedub when the I7's need room for new rigs you are second on the list. (BP's on the top for an I7)



Sounds like a plan  If this HDD ever finishes its low level format I will post pics of the finished Athlon X3 build later tonight. If I cant have an FX, I'm crossing my fingers its a stable unlock to an X4


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 14, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Sounds like a plan  If this HDD ever finishes its low level format I will post pics of the finished Athlon X3 build later tonight. If I cant have an FX, I'm crossing my fingers its a stable unlock to an X4



If it does not unlock, let me know man. I have a Phenom II 555BE that unlocks. I would just swap ya for the x3.


----------



## Norton (Apr 14, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> I have a 990FXA-UD7.  Only for active crunchers and its free.  just give me some time to  get my shit together and ship it. (this is world wide)



Wow! very generous of you  That is a sweet board 

If I was home when you sent this message and in the middle of gathering parts for my next cruncher I would have been all over this.... unfortunately I wasn't home and won't be pulling parts together for another cruncher until this summer


----------



## theonedub (Apr 14, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> If it does not unlock, let me know man. I have a Phenom II 555BE that unlocks. I would just swap ya for the x3.



It unlocked to a Propus X4 (no L3 ), but it still needs to be stability tested. Got into Windows with no tinkering, so thats a good sign. Do the temp sensors always get disabled when you unlock a CPU?


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 14, 2012)

theonedub said:


> It unlocked to a Propus X4 (no L3 ), but it still needs to be stability tested. Got into Windows with no tinkering, so thats a good sign. Do the temp sensors always get disabled when you unlock a CPU?



That's awesome Dub! I don't think any of the processors that unlock will have the L3. 

Yep, the sensors are always wacky at best on a processor that unlocks.


----------



## Norton (Apr 14, 2012)

theonedub said:


> It unlocked to a Propus X4 (no L3 ), but it still needs to be stability tested. Got into Windows with no tinkering, so thats a good sign. Do the temp sensors always get disabled when you unlock a CPU?



Always for the cores but they are historically inaccurate anyways :shadedshu The main CPU temp sensor on the board should still be working fine 

**EDIT- stinger beat me to it ****


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 14, 2012)

Norton said:


> Always for the cores but they are historically inaccurate anyways :shadedshu The main CPU temp sensor on the board should still be working fine



 Yea I had a system, I think it was a Asus Crosshair III, that reported an unlocked 550BE at 9C.  Now 9C is about equal to 48F.  Of course it was running on air. 

You would have thought it was outside in 20F weather.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 16, 2012)

I wish my x6 would unlock to a x20. Then I would be cooking.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 16, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Then I would be cooking.



In more ways than one


----------



## popswala (Apr 17, 2012)

Alright. I'm back lol. I hate asking but I figured I'd give it shot since I don't know when I'll be able to get one. Anyone got an extra cd drive sata layin around? Need one to install os on my soon to be cruncher. Thanks everyone


----------



## Norton (Apr 17, 2012)

popswala said:


> Alright. I'm back lol. I hate asking but I figured I'd give it shot since I don't know when I'll be able to get one. Anyone got an extra cd drive sata layin around? Need one to install os on my soon to be cruncher. Thanks everyone



Why not just load the OS install image on a USB flash drive?


----------



## popswala (Apr 17, 2012)

I could do that if I knew how? what size flash drive would I need?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 17, 2012)

.4gb for windows 7 and 1gb for ubuntu


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 17, 2012)

Ubuntu rocks  heh. Pops I have a ide drive if that will help.


----------



## popswala (Apr 17, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Ubuntu rocks  heh. Pops I have a ide drive if that will help.



lol, That would work if the board had ide. Not to familiar with ubuntu. Haven't used it in yrs.

If someone has a link to where I can read on how to do it by usb, that'll help.


----------



## Norton (Apr 17, 2012)

popswala said:


> lol, That would work if the board had ide. Not to familiar with ubuntu. Haven't used it in yrs.
> 
> If someone has a link to where I can read on how to do it by usb, that'll help.



Sent you a helpful link


----------



## popswala (Apr 17, 2012)

Norton said:


> Sent you a helpful link



Thanks man. pm'd ya back.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 17, 2012)

go to ubuntu.org they have a guide listed.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 17, 2012)

Ubuntu rocks


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 24, 2012)

Well today my PSU for my 6 core EXPLODED! It was a 400W 20A I had from a prevous build and was testing 3.8Ghz OC when about the 4th pass of ITB it Physically EXPLODED! Sparks flew Everywhere! I though it took it all with it but I was lucky, I had a 275W psu that I do testing with and it posted with it but I did not load windows due to the lower wattage so now Im down a cruncher.

Would anyone have a PSU they could donate for the price of shipping or one they would sell cheap. My six core is dead in the water


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 24, 2012)

I can hook you up brandon.


----------



## popswala (Apr 24, 2012)

^ great guy there.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 24, 2012)

Still looking. The PSU mad shot has has lower 12V rating that what I previously had.

*Edit*

He found another that will fit the bill!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 24, 2012)

mad shot for prez


----------



## Arjai (Apr 24, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Ubuntu rocks  heh. Pops I have a ide drive if that will help.



I need one! For that P4 cruncher I want to build. You knew that, right?


----------



## Arjai (Apr 24, 2012)

Ok, don't know where to post this but, hoping someone here can tell me what's what.

I've been monkeying around with a photo I took in order to get it under 19.5kb's. --Done.

Now, despite my efforts, I can't get anything but an "upload error!" --Arrrgh!

All I want for Christmas is my own Avatar! Please Santa?!?!

For reals, what's what?


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 24, 2012)

Arjai said:


> Ok, don't know where to post this but, hoping someone here can tell me what's what.
> 
> I've been monkeying around with a photo I took in order to get it under 19.5kb's. --Done.
> 
> ...



http://www.shrinkpictures.com/create-avatar/


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 24, 2012)

Arjai, do you want some Coffey?  Only if Norton agrees though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 24, 2012)

Guys, I got an IDE HDD if anyone needs it?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 24, 2012)

Sent you a txt Dave


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 24, 2012)

Replied


----------



## Arjai (Apr 25, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, I got an IDE HDD if anyone needs it?



I need one for a P4 Cruncher I'm hoping to get running! Mad Shot is sending me some pc1333 I need and all that's left is a IDE HDD!


----------



## Arjai (Apr 25, 2012)

Ok, So i left my computer alone these past two days (I had other things to do, imagine that!). I was expecting to have accrued a few points but, when I checked, 0!

So I find the status report of my projects, online, and it turns out I've gotten errors on four of the five projects! THE SAME ONE!

So here it is: 

 Unhandled Exception Record - 
Reason: Breakpoint Encountered (0x80000003) at address 0x75623E2E 

I don't know what to make of this. All I do know is that something's up at 0x7562E2E!

Anybody hip to this tune?



This is really bumming me out! All I want to do is be a loyal cruncher but, I've failed! And now I don't know why!


----------



## KieX (Apr 25, 2012)

Arjai said:


> Ok, So i left my computer alone these past two days (I had other things to do, imagine that!). I was expecting to have accrued a few points but, when I checked, 0!
> 
> So I find the status report of my projects, online, and it turns out I've gotten errors on four of the five projects! THE SAME ONE!
> 
> ...



All I can find on that error is this:



> This error can happen when a task has exceeded the maximum CPU time or maximum disk space. The abort message causes the science application to call DebugBreak() which causes the 0x80000003 error code.



I think this one may require some input from the WCG techs, I'd recommend posting over at their support forums: http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/listthreads?forum=83


----------



## Norton (Apr 25, 2012)

@Arjai

Sounds like your work units were running so slow that they timed out... not sure though

Check this link on system and memory requirements:

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/help/viewTopic.do?shortName=minimumreq

Your system is low power so I would suggest only opting in to the 5 projects listed at the top of the memory requirements list (Computing for Sustainable Water thru Computing for Clean Water). You will need to log into World Community Grid to change the project selection listed under My Projects.

Also, check the amount of available memory in windows task manager

*** EDIT- post a screenshot of the errors listed... that may help also***

Mad Shot has some experience with lower power systems- he may have some additional tips beyond these


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Apr 25, 2012)

Arjai said:


> I need one for a P4 Cruncher I'm hoping to get running! Mad Shot is sending me some pc1333 I need and all that's left is a IDE HDD!



You have a PM!


----------



## Arjai (Apr 25, 2012)

Hope this helps!


----------



## Arjai (Apr 25, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> You have a PM!



Thanks! I sent you one back with info!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 25, 2012)

Arjai said:


> I need one! For that P4 cruncher I want to build. You knew that, right?



That is a Ide dvd drive. I was talking about. 

Arjai with your system I would recommend you opt into just the 2 cancer projects. I have a low power single core in my farm and it does pretty well with just those two. The other projects may take to long on yours and time out. But we will get you there and crunching away. 




Also anyone have a spare sata hdd just laying around collecting dust that they want to sell for cheap. I be wanting one for my next cruncher that is in the build process. I have a Ide hdd I can use for now if need be. Only thing is mobo only has one ide connector so I will have to put the hdd and dvd drive together on one cable. That means the hdd will have to go up top with the dvd drive in a 5.25 bay.


----------



## Norton (Apr 25, 2012)

Arjai said:


> Hope this helps!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120425/Capture002109.jpg



The WCG log in your screenshot says_ maximum disk usage exceeded_- do you have at least 10GB free that you can use for WCG projects...... it will probably work with less than 1GB but WCG seems to look for 10GB on my systems

@Mad Shot - I've used something like this in the past with no issues:
Rosewill RC-215 VIA PCI SATA 1.5G x2 / ATA 133 (ID...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 25, 2012)

Arjai said:


> I need one for a P4 Cruncher I'm hoping to get running! Mad Shot is sending me some pc1333 I need and all that's left is a IDE HDD!



JR got to it first, but looks like madshot has you covered right?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 26, 2012)

I've got him covered with memory.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 26, 2012)

Go ahead cp drive isn't needed.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 26, 2012)

Okay Shaun.  I'll send it to Arjai then.


----------



## KieX (Apr 26, 2012)

I have some 2600K's available with various motherboards. Anyone interested let me know, special TPU cruncher discounts apply


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 26, 2012)

KieX said:


> I have some 2600K's available with various motherboards. Anyone interested let me know, special TPU cruncher discounts apply



This guy is a GREAT person!!!

I will push the chip to the max for TPU!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 26, 2012)

KieX said:


> I have some 2600K's available with various motherboards. Anyone interested let me know, special TPU cruncher discounts apply



Would be willing to crunch one on your behalf. Let me know.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 26, 2012)

Lets me know what kind of deal you have there Kiex. I may try to get one from you.


----------



## KieX (Apr 26, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Would be willing to crunch one on your behalf. Let me know.





ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Lets me know what kind of deal you have there Kiex. I may try to get one from you.



PM, incoming


----------



## popswala (Apr 27, 2012)

To bad I haven't gotten into 1155's yet. Still want to finish my 1156 for crunchin. Just taken me a (long)while lol.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 27, 2012)

I'd be interested in building another cruncher. Let me know if they are still up for grabs Kiex.


----------



## KieX (Apr 27, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> I'd be interested in building another cruncher. Let me know if they are still up for grabs Kiex.



Will try catch you on FB to keep you posted.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 27, 2012)

Norton said:


> The WCG log in your screenshot says_ maximum disk usage exceeded_- do you have at least 10GB free that you can use for WCG projects...... it will probably work with less than 1GB but WCG seems to look for 10GB on my systems



I DO have it set to use 10 Gigs on my HDD! I posted it in the WCG Forum, but just got online and answered here first. I'll check to see if they have anything to offer.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 27, 2012)

Fellow crunchers I have a small request. Does anyone have a piece of crap but still works Ati/amd gpu for sale cheap? Need something for my next cruncher as I don't want it to have a Nvidia gpu as the issue that are going on with Ubuntu with Nvidia cards and drivers. Looking for something atleast in the 3 series range and pci-e.



It can also be a Nvidia 9k seris or higher as I can always swap it with the Ati card in the windows x2 cruncher. Still needs to be on the cheap side if possible.


----------



## Norton (Apr 27, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Fellow crunchers I have a small request. Does anyone have a piece of crap but still works Ati/amd gpu for sale cheap? Need something for my next cruncher as I don't want it to have a Nvidia gpu as the issue that are going on with Ubuntu with Nvidia cards and drivers. Looking for something atleast in the 3 series range and pci-e.



Sorry Bud I don't have one but Geeks.com has this one for $18.99 w/free shipping:

http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=X1550PRO256PE-PB-R&cat=VCD


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 27, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Fellow crunchers I have a small request. Does anyone have a piece of crap but still works Ati/amd gpu for sale cheap? Need something for my next cruncher as I don't want it to have a Nvidia gpu as the issue that are going on with Ubuntu with Nvidia cards and drivers. Looking for something atleast in the 3 series range and pci-e.



I may have something for you


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks guys. I need something in the hd3k series or higher.

May have to spend a little though on this one I see.



Edit: I can also use A decent Nvidia gpu  like a 9k series up, so it's either or. I can always swap with the x2 system. This also needs to be on the cheap side if possible.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 27, 2012)

Guys, looking for a 2600K?  Contact KieX, great guy, great deals!  

My 2600 is from him, and after I worked out my bugs, I love it!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 27, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> after I worked out my bugs, I love it!



Speakin of bugs, how you feelin'? Get some rest?


----------



## theonedub (Apr 27, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, looking for a 2600K?  Contact KieX, great guy, great deals!
> 
> My 2600 is from him, and after I worked out my bugs, I love it!



I dropped him a PM, would like to upgrade my aging P55 setup and X79 prices aren't nearly within my comfort level yet.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 27, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Speakin of bugs, how you feelin'? Get some rest?



Yeah man, feeling a bit better.  No fever yet as of now, that's a good thing. 



theonedub said:


> I dropped him a PM, would like to upgrade my aging P55 setup and X79 prices aren't nearly within my comfort level yet.



Keep us posted.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 27, 2012)

Yesterday, before I defaulted the website and my local preferences, upped page files to 60%, 
I was getting Aborted because of a "Exceeded Disk Limit 301.48 > 300.00mb."

Now, I'm getting same S%&T different numbers! Now, apparently, my disk size is only 47.68 mb!

So, the explanations I got varied but the main line I got was this. My preferences allow for 10 gigs on my HDD. And it's not that. However, he claims that the so-called "Disk Limit," is set by the WCG end and that for some reason I am getting "massive" file transfers.

? How does that theory hold water, when today I'm getting "massive" file transfers of a whole 47.68mb?


4/27/2012 3:38:45 AM	World Community Grid	Aborting task X0960061270355200512051341_0: exceeded disk limit: 48.24MB > 47.68MB
4/27/2012 3:38:48 AM	World Community Grid	Computation for task X0960061270355200512051341_0 finished
4/27/2012 3:38:48 AM	World Community Grid	Output file X0960061270355200512051341_0_0 for task X0960061270355200512051341_0 absent
4/27/2012 3:38:48 AM	World Community Grid	Starting X0960061270342200512051340_0
4/27/2012 3:38:48 AM	World Community Grid	Starting task X0960061270342200512051340_0 using hcc1 version 642
4/27/2012 6:23:49 AM	World Community Grid	Aborting task X0960061270342200512051340_0: exceeded disk limit: 48.09MB > 47.68MB
4/27/2012 6:23:52 AM	World Community Grid	Computation for task X0960061270342200512051340_0 finished
4/27/2012 6:23:52 AM	World Community Grid	Output file X0960061270342200512051340_0_0 for task X0960061270342200512051340_0 absent

Oh and a couple of them, said my Duron was too old and about 5(?), said my problem was because of the mild OC I'm running (1.4 GHz from a 1.1 stock Duron). Another chimed in saying it was the 64kb cache that was the problem.

The real problem? I have no points and nobody has the answer why!


----------



## Norton (Apr 27, 2012)

@Arjai

Try PM'ing Mindweaver... I'm pretty sure he was using a Duron for crunching at some point in the past. He may be able to help walk you through setting yours up.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 27, 2012)

If not you can get some good help over at the WCG forums if nobody here can't.  Wish I had more time to dig up more info but posting from my cell and currently at work.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 27, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> If not you can get some good help over at the WCG forums if nobody here can't.  Wish I had more time to dig up more info but posting from my cell and currently at work.



The "Good Help" over there has so far been nothing! I know i'm ignorant of how they run things there but, I'm smart and can learn. But, I get stuff like this:

"I think Arjai would have to keep track of the slot directory (which contains the running task) and project directory (which contains the output files) to see which file is getting so large that this error is happening."

WTF?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 27, 2012)

Maybe KieX can help if he stops by...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 27, 2012)

KieX said:


> PM, incoming



YGPM as well, need your paypal.


----------



## Norton (Apr 27, 2012)

Arjai said:


> The "Good Help" over there has so far been nothing! I know i'm ignorant of how they run things there but, I'm smart and can learn. But, I get stuff like this:
> 
> "I think Arjai would have to keep track of the slot directory (which contains the running task) and project directory (which contains the output files) to see which file is getting so large that this error is happening."
> 
> WTF?



We'll get you there- PM sent


----------



## popswala (Apr 28, 2012)

hey there peeps. Hows everyone doin?

I figured I'd come here and ask first before adding to my wtb lists. I recently just got my hands on a few Intel Pentium 4 chips skt 775. I'm wondering if anyone has any parts (mobo, ram, psu and possibly coolers) they can donate or sell me. I'm lookin cheap first as this is my first with Intel and very first with skt 775. I always wanted to try them but never got around to it. Been an AMD guy the whole time with the way prices are. You all know how it goes.

Let me know if anyone has anything. Thanks guys and keep on Crunchin..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 28, 2012)

popswala said:


> hey there peeps. Hows everyone doin?
> 
> I figured I'd come here and ask first before adding to my wtb lists. I recently just got my hands on a few Intel Pentium 4 chips skt 775. I'm wondering if anyone has any parts (mobo, ram, psu and possibly coolers) they can donate or sell me. I'm lookin cheap first as this is my first with Intel and very first with skt 775. I always wanted to try them but never got around to it. Been an AMD guy the whole time with the way prices are. You all know how it goes.
> 
> Let me know if anyone has anything. Thanks guys and keep on Crunchin..



I had a board that I had with a Pentium D, crunched a while but it stopped posting so I threw it out man.  However, just hit me that the Pentium D is up for grabs if you want it.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 28, 2012)

All I have is 478 stuff.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 28, 2012)

Cp happen to have that Celeron still?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 28, 2012)

Also just wanted to do a final check before I look else where. Does anyone here have a hd 3k Series or higher or a Nvidia 9k series or higher gpu for cheap cheap cheap? I am in need of one to get my next cruncher up and going.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 28, 2012)

CP you can take off the 2100, I got a 2600K + board (THANKS KIEX!)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 28, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Cp happen to have that Celeron still?



The one you sent me?  If so, should definitely still have it around here somewhere.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 28, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> The one you sent me?  If so, should definitely still have it around here somewhere.



See if you can find it. May need it for a project build.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 28, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> The one you sent me?  If so, should definitely still have it around here somewhere.





JrRacinFan said:


> See if you can find it. May need it for a project build.



I have a Pentium 4 640 socket s775 that CP sent me over a year ago that I am probably never going to use. If you need that Jr let me know man, I will be more than happy to send it to ya brother!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 28, 2012)

I was rather fond of the Celeron 440 that was sent to him. Would rather have that also, he is going to send me an IDE hdd. Not turning you down I appreciate it very much.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 28, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> I was rather fond of the Celeron 440 that was sent to him. Would rather have that also, he is going to send me an IDE hdd. Not turning you down I appreciate it very much.



 No sweat man, just thought I would throw the offer out man.


----------



## popswala (Apr 29, 2012)

I take it no one has any old 775 parts layin around or they can get there hands on. Something in the 915 chipset IIRC. I know nothing of intel and figured I can get some crunchin on it as I learn about the 775 as a starting point into the Intel family.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 29, 2012)

I have a old Asus P5RD1-VM Motherboard combo for sale right now. Although I have it slapped together in a case with a 160GB HDD and 450PSU. I was planning on selling it to someone on CL but I'd rather sell it to a fellow cruncher.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 29, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> I have a old Asus P5RD1-VM Motherboard combo for sale right now. Although I have it slapped together in a case with a 160GB HDD and 450PSU. I was planning on selling it to someone on CL but I'd rather sell it to a fellow cruncher.



If you take it apart, I could use a 450W PSU...if the price is right.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 1, 2012)

*ATTENTION!*
Chicken Patty and Norton!​
These guys are just awesome! I am just in shock when I got home today! I can not thank you too enough for this generous offering to get my 6 core back to peak numbers. You guys make me see happy! If ANYONE needs any thing from me, please let me know!








*ALSO SPECIAL THANKS TO The Mad Shot!!!!!! for also sending me a Antec True30 PSU!*


----------



## Norton (May 1, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> *ATTENTION!*
> Chicken Patty and Norton!​
> These guys are just awesome! I am just in shock when I got home today! I can not thank you too enough for this generous offering to get my 6 core back to peak numbers. You guys make me see happy! If ANYONE needs any thing from me, please let me know!
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34835733/PC/IMG_20120430_214327.jpg



Now make that thing scream... no worries on power now!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 1, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> *ATTENTION!*
> Chicken Patty and Norton!​
> These guys are just awesome! I am just in shock when I got home today! I can not thank you too enough for this generous offering to get my 6 core back to peak numbers. You guys make me see happy! If ANYONE needs any thing from me, please let me know!
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34835733/PC/IMG_20120430_214327.jpg



Umm There is one thing I could use Brandon, 1 million dollars in very small bills.  

Nice power supply you got there buddy.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 1, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> I was rather fond of the Celeron 440 that was sent to him. Would rather have that also, he is going to send me an IDE hdd. Not turning you down I appreciate it very much.



You told me to send the IDE drive to Arjai The Celeron I looked and couldn't find it, but I know it's in here somewhere, I'll look better tomorrow.


brandonwh64 said:


> *ATTENTION!*
> Chicken Patty and Norton!​
> These guys are just awesome! I am just in shock when I got home today! I can not thank you too enough for this generous offering to get my 6 core back to peak numbers. You guys make me see happy! If ANYONE needs any thing from me, please let me know!
> 
> ...



Glad you are happy man


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 2, 2012)

starting to build a dedicated cruncher. Picked up a I7 860 last night(can't complain for $125). I'm talking to chevy350 about a MSI P55-GD65 he has for sale. I still have my PC Power and Cooling 860watt PSU and a Corsair A50, so that will go into the build. I need RAM, HD, CASE, DVD drive, and a cheap GPU(unless someone has something worth folding with). 

Anyone have any of this laying around I can get for cheap?


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 2, 2012)

Ygpm, Barb.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 2, 2012)

Ok, Jr is giving me his P55 board with the broken PCIe pin and 2 gig of RAM, and I'm going to buy a blue-ray drive offered to me for $25 and switch it out with the DVD drive in my 2600k system. So now I only need a hard drive(going to talk to PaulieG about the HD he's selling), case and GPU(thinking about getting that GTX465 from Stinger to use folding). Could probably use more RAM as Jr only has 2gig to offer, that is if more RAM will help with crunching as that is all this computer will be used for.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 2, 2012)

Yeah. This project rig will turn out well. If you get that 465 it will still game but you will notice a small hit. If you bench with it, you will notice it more than just using it daily.


----------



## Norton (May 2, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Ok, Jr is giving me his P55 board with the broken PCIe pin and 2 gig of RAM, and I'm going to buy a blue-ray drive offered to me for $25 and switch it out with the DVD drive in my 2600k system. So now I only need a hard drive(going to talk to PaulieG about the HD he's selling), case and GPU(thinking about getting that GTX465 from Stinger to use folding). Could probably use more RAM as Jr only has 2gig to offer, that is if more RAM will help with crunching as that is all this computer will be used for.



Thought I saw someone selling a 500GB and a 250GB HDD for pretty cheap on the B/S/T threads yesterday ($25 for the smaller one I think)

Want a Corsair Nova 2 60GB SSD for $50?


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 2, 2012)

Norton said:


> Want a Corsair Nova 2 60GB SSD for $50?



If he doesn't take it I want it. Will throw you a PM in a few.


----------



## Norton (May 2, 2012)

@BarbaricSoul

Decent cooler cheap at NeweEgg if you need one(1/2 price)
ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 92mm Fluid Dyna...


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 2, 2012)

I have a 40GB or 80GB (can't remember the size) SATA 7,200RPM drive you can HAVE if you want


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 2, 2012)

Appreciate it Norton. Hmmm, that is plenty of storage for a cruncher rig. I don't know though. That 250gb drive for $25 would be plenty. Go ahead Jr, think I'm going to wait and see what PaulieG says about the spinpoint drive he's selling(might trade that out for the 500 gb drive I'm using in my 2600k system. I just got a 180gb Vertex2 for my 2600k system, so I'm about to do a reformat/windows install anyway) and see if I can find that $25 250gig drive Norton was talking about and go with one of those.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 2, 2012)

Norton said:


> @barbaricsoul
> 
> Decent cooler cheap at NeweEgg if you need one(1/2 price)
> ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 92mm Fluid Dyna...



I already have a Corsair A50 I'm planning on using.



brandonwh64 said:


> I have a 40GB or 80GB (can't remember the size) SATA 7,200RPM drive you can HAVE if you want



I'll take that 80 gb drive if I don't get a deal worked out for either PaulieG's Spinpoint or that 250gb drive for $25 Norton said something about.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 2, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I'll take that 80 gb drive if I don't get a deal worked out for either PaulieG's Spinpoint or that 250gb drive for $25 Norton said something about.



Its one drive and I can't remember if it 40GB or 80GB but its all yours if you want it  Let me know!


----------



## Norton (May 2, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I already have a Corsair A50 I'm planning on using.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take that 80 gb drive if I don't get a deal worked out for either PaulieG's Spinpoint or that 250gb drive for $25 Norton said something about.



Check here for the HDD's:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=165240


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 2, 2012)

Norton said:


> Check here for the HDD's:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=165240



Not only that. Good friend of mine and a great guy. +1 to this recommendation.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 2, 2012)

Norton said:


> Check here for the HDD's:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=165240



Oh hell, Dark may as well just ship out that 200gb drive now. Thx Norton.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 2, 2012)

Damn, I got nothing laying around now barbaric.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 2, 2012)

well I don't have to worry about a HD, a buddy of mine had a 160 sata cavair se laying around.

no worries Chicken Patty, it's all good. I'm only lacking a dvd drive, case and gpu right this moment, and I've only got $125 in this so far.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 2, 2012)

3870 barb? Looking to replace it with a 5770.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 2, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> 3870 barb? Looking to replace it with a 5770.



If I can get a Onboard mATX AM3 board I can give up a ATI X300 PCIex to anyone for free


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 2, 2012)

Shit, I think I have an X300 I'm not using, will check once I get home.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 2, 2012)

Hmm hold off on that Brandon....


----------



## Norton (May 2, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> well I don't have to worry about a HD, a buddy of mine had a 160 sata cavair se laying around.
> 
> no worries Chicken Patty, it's all good. I'm only lacking a dvd drive, case and gpu right this moment, and I've only got $125 in this so far.



New Egg promo- Asus 24X DVD R/W $17.99 (free shipping w/promo code) 
NEWEGG Top 10 Edition! $17.99 ASUS 24X DVD Burner,...

** EDIT- couple of cheap cases w/free shipping there too  ***


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 3, 2012)

appreciate to GPU offers guys, but I'm liking the deal Stinger is offering on either his GTX465 or his GTX560. He's giving me a decent discount considering it'll be for folding. Now I just need to figure out which one will yield the best results.


----------



## Norton (May 3, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> appreciate to GPU offers guys, but I'm liking the deal Stinger is offering on either his GTX465 or his GTX560. He's giving me a decent discount considering it'll be for folding. Now I just need to figure out which one will yield the best results.



That 560 he has is a real nice card!


----------



## hertz9753 (May 3, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> appreciate to GPU offers guys, but I'm liking the deal Stinger is offering on either his GTX465 or his GTX560. He's giving me a decent discount considering it'll be for folding. Now I just need to figure out which one will yield the best results.



Do you have a link?


----------



## hertz9753 (May 3, 2012)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2614893&postcount=203


----------



## stinger608 (May 3, 2012)

hertz9753 said:


> Do you have a link?



If your talking a link to my sale, it is:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=164246

And the GTX560 in question is the EVGA Duke's Fully Loaded retail card.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 3, 2012)

I think me an Jr have a deal working out to change my 790FX for his 785G. This will allow me to install the 6core in my NZXT and also free up my video card to use with the up coming 2600K/UD4 that Kiex is sending me. All thats left now is a case for the 2600K and I should be set. I will be moving the Corsari TX550M to the 2600K and the Antec True30 to the 6core so the extra PSU I got from "The Mad Shot" will DEF be put to good use! This farm is coming together nicely!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 3, 2012)

Hell yeah man!


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 3, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hell yeah man!



Ok update to the deal, Instead of 790FX for the 785G he wants my Intel G440 Sandy chip so consider it gone to Jr! I will ship out tomorrow


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 3, 2012)

Yup yup. The G440 will be moved to the HTPC eventually. I have some plans. Pondering and planning.

@Barbaric

Might have something else for you .....


----------



## Norton (May 3, 2012)

FYI- may have the AC Freezer 7 cooler up for grabs in a couple of weeks..... trying to work out something for something pretty sweet 

No promises yet just a heads up!


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 3, 2012)

Norton said:


> FYI- may have the AC Freezer 7 cooler up for grabs in a couple of weeks..... trying to work out something for something pretty sweet
> 
> No promises yet just a heads up!



Is it the version that supports 1156? May need a cooler for my up coming 2600K....


----------



## Norton (May 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Is it the version that supports 1156? May need a cooler for my up coming 2600K....



Not sure.. it's rev 2 and I still have the intel brackets (AMD's don't need the brackets).


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 3, 2012)

Norton said:


> Not sure.. it's rev 2 and I still have the intel brackets (AMD's don't need the brackets).



We may talk later on if you still have it. I will most likely end up running stock cooler until I can figure out something on it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 3, 2012)

What happenned to the transformer b?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 4, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I think me an Jr have a deal working out to change my 790FX for his 785G. This will allow me to install the 6core in my NZXT and also free up my video card to use with the up coming 2600K/UD4 that Kiex is sending me. All thats left now is a case for the 2600K and I should be set. I will be moving the Corsari TX550M to the 2600K and the Antec True30 to the 6core so the extra PSU I got from "The Mad Shot" will DEF be put to good use! This farm is coming together nicely!



Cool man. I am glad you will be able to use it.


----------



## popswala (May 4, 2012)

I'll be on the hunt for a am3/+ cpu really soon. So if anyone comes across one or is goin down a rig with one. Hit me up.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 4, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> What happenned to the transformer b?



Its on the Athlon X4 OCed to 3.5Ghz




ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Cool man. I am glad you will be able to use it.



Thanks MAD!!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 4, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Thanks MAD!!!!




No problem man. 

But just remember "If you love your country you just gotta love moonshine"


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 5, 2012)

found me a GTX560ti(384 cores) on CL today. Shot a offer of $125 for it. About to leave now to go pic it up. This is going to be a pretty decent cruncher/folder rig I'm putting together.

I7 860 w/ Corsair A50 heatsink
P55 UD3R mb
GTX560ti gpu
PC Power and Cooling 860 watt psu
2gig ddr3 G Skill ram(I'll add more shortly)
160gb Caviar SE hd

$250 in it so far, with only lacking a case and DVD drive


----------



## popswala (May 5, 2012)

*Thanks to mjkmike*.
Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7.





Sry bout the delay in posting this. Been real busy and to tired after work to get around to it. I'm hoping to get her running in time for CHIMP. I'm looking hard for a cpu (am3/+) for it. Doubting it'll be up by then though. Loving the non-blue board lol.


----------



## Norton (May 5, 2012)

Mighty fine board you got there pops.....but you need to put an 8 core on that there black socket!


----------



## popswala (May 5, 2012)

I'd love to. In 8core would just scream (in a good way) on here.Its strange that intel has more threads per core but amd is even all the way around. I hate that.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 5, 2012)

Nice board Pops.


----------



## stinger608 (May 5, 2012)

Awesome board!!!!

Mike is one of the most generous people I have ever met!!!!! Just an awesome member and always willing to help if he can!!!

Thanks a million for all that you do for your fellow members Mike!!! Your #####11111 in my book my friend!!!


----------



## hertz9753 (May 5, 2012)

popswala said:


> *Thanks to mjkmike*.
> Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120504/2012-04-25 19.05.59814.jpg​
> Sry bout the delay in posting this. Been real busy and to tired after work to get around to it. I'm hoping to get her running in time for CHIMP. I'm looking hard for a cpu (am3/+) for it. Doubting it'll be up by then though. Loving the non-blue board lol.



I have something fo that board.


----------



## popswala (May 5, 2012)

I love the bunny pic. Its super cute.

hmm, you got my curiosity up.


----------



## Norton (May 5, 2012)

popswala said:


> I love the bunny pic. Its super cute.
> 
> hmm, you got my curiosity up.



YOUR bunny could eat that bunny.... 





Demon bunny says..... "lunch!"


----------



## hertz9753 (May 5, 2012)

popswala said:


> I love the bunny pic. Its super cute.
> 
> hmm, you got my curiosity up.



It's not much.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 5, 2012)

Norton said:


> YOUR bunny could eat that bunny....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120504/pops bunny.jpg
> Demon bunny says..... "lunch!"



Fuzzy bunny has a dog friend.  Her name is Molly.


----------



## popswala (May 5, 2012)

Here's my doggie. Alaskan Malamute



Spoiler


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 5, 2012)

Very nice offer hertz!!!! an x945 and 2x2GB Gskill snipers!


----------



## stinger608 (May 5, 2012)

hertz9753 said:


> Fuzzy bunny has a dog friend.  Her name is Molly.



awesome looking Chocolate man!!!! She's a great looking retriever bro.


----------



## popswala (May 6, 2012)

It seems my main rig (sys specs) is going to crap out on me. I'm going to be looking into a replacement AM2+ board if anyone has one laying around or is going to be upgrading. The board I posted an a earlier thread up top somewhere should be getting built maybe next wkend depending on when all the parts come in (Thanks to hertz9753). So my main rig will be getting completely replaced. I would still like to keep this rig running though as I put alot of time into it and I haven't been using this cpu long at all.

So if anyone can help me out on this will. It'll be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Norton (May 6, 2012)

popswala said:


> It seems my main rig (sys specs) is going to crap out on me. I'm going to be looking into a replacement AM2+ board if anyone has one laying around or is going to be upgrading. The board I posted an a earlier thread up top somewhere should be getting built maybe next wkend depending on when all the parts come in (Thanks to hertz9753). So my main rig will be getting completely replaced. I would still like to keep this rig running though as I put alot of time into it and I haven't been using this cpu long at all.
> 
> So if anyone can help me out on this will. It'll be greatly appreciated.



Sorry to hear about that pops.... best I can do for you ATM is offer up my 720BE to you for that 940 (if it's your board that's gone bad). This will give you the ability to have an AM3 capable CPU for the 990FX board. Memory controller on the 720 is a little funny with DDR3 but it should work OK as long as you don't push the memory.


----------



## popswala (May 6, 2012)

Norton said:


> Sorry to hear about that pops.... best I can do for you ATM is offer up my 720BE to you for that 940 (if it's your board that's gone bad). This will give you the ability to have an AM3 capable CPU for the 990FX board. Memory controller on the 720 is a little funny with DDR3 but it should work OK as long as you don't push the memory.



I do appreciate the offer. I have a chip (945) coming for the new board next wk. I'll keep everyone updated on the status of this rig. It seems to be ok at moment but it does have its hiccups. I can't run to much at once and I'll be changing some of the WCG settings to back it down some since I pulled out half the ram. Thats if it doesn't freeze on me when I open it again like last time.


----------



## Norton (May 6, 2012)

popswala said:


> I do appreciate the offer. I have a chip (945) coming for the new board next wk. I'll keep everyone updated on the status of this rig. It seems to be ok at moment but it does have its hiccups. I can't run to much at once and I'll be changing some of the WCG settings to back it down some since I pulled out half the ram. Thats if it doesn't freeze on me when I open it again like last time.



Try getting a fan to blow over your VRM's on the board, with the water cooler on your chip there may not be enough air to cool the VRM's.

If you need a fan, I have a decent 80mm rosewill I can send out to you.... just need to zip tie it in there somewhere.


----------



## popswala (May 6, 2012)

hmm, my board does have the zalman heatpipe on the board. Switching the cpu cooler did take away from the fans blowing across that to help at keeping it cool. I'll look into how I can rig a fan there to blow across all that.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 6, 2012)

That 940 chip is going to limit you on board choices as that chip only has a ddr2 mem controller. I didn't do my homework and bought one and ended up have to get another board to be able to use it. I already had a ddr3 board and it's been in the closet since then while I have waited to find a chip for it. Which I just have.


----------



## popswala (May 6, 2012)

This board was running a crappy 9600 for a while till I got ahold of a 940. I did some research and seen that the 940 was as high as I can go and still be able to use the same board. I'm basically just lookin for another am2+ ddr2 board. I'm a fan of msi since its really the only comany I've dealt with. Would like to try out others. I seen a few in b/s/t but totally broke. Lousy bills. There was a fair this wkend I didn't know about till I seen it next to where I pay one of my bills. All I could do was walk around. No fair food at all bummer.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 7, 2012)

The board I had to get for that demon proc is a Msi 790xt-g45. I ended up really liking the board. I also have a 790x-g45 with is the same board just supports ddr3 and also a 870-g45.


----------



## popswala (May 7, 2012)

That 790xt-g45 looks nice. Eventually i'll replace this board. Would like to get ahold of a few am2/+ ddr2 boards as i have a few other chips I could use. Could get some decent crunchin in then.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 7, 2012)

If the chips will run in a ddr3 supported board I would strongly advise going that route. As ddr2 memory is expensive. Ddr2 is over twice the price of ddr3.


----------



## popswala (May 7, 2012)

nope. everything I have is ddr2 only I believe. I had a few builds in mind that never happened due to funds. One day hopefully. Luckily ddr2 still pops up on here time to time.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 7, 2012)

I just traded a mobo a couple weeks ago for 4gigs (2x2) of it. And I know where I can get another 4 gigs (2x2) I can put away for backup.


----------



## popswala (May 7, 2012)

good find. luckyyy lol


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 7, 2012)

I have 6 x 2gig sticks now. and when I get the other 2 I will have enough to feel safe for awhile. I like to try and put backup stuff away for that just in case moment. And where I only have 1 system running ddr2 I think 4 extra sticks will be enough put away.


----------



## popswala (May 7, 2012)

I hear that. Thats why I like keepin a lil extra around of things just in case. I do have some ddr2 for sale I might take down, plus I took a set out of my main rig since this is screwing up.


----------



## theonedub (May 9, 2012)

Anyone have an extra 2gb DDR2 SODIMM for a laptop?

EDIT: Norton has me covered


----------



## Norton (May 9, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Anyone have an extra 2gb DDR2 SODIMM for a laptop?



I got 2 x2GB DDR2 (PC6400) PM if you want em'

*EDIT- they're on the way! *


----------



## hertz9753 (May 9, 2012)

popswala said:


> It seems my main rig (sys specs) is going to crap out on me. I'm going to be looking into a replacement AM2+ board if anyone has one laying around or is going to be upgrading. The board I posted an a earlier thread up top somewhere should be getting built maybe next wkend depending on when all the parts come in (Thanks to hertz9753). So my main rig will be getting completely replaced. I would still like to keep this rig running though as I put alot of time into it and I haven't been using this cpu long at all.
> 
> So if anyone can help me out on this will. It'll be greatly appreciated.



I don't think this came through in the email I sent you.


----------



## popswala (May 9, 2012)

hertz9753 said:


> I don't think this came through in the email I sent you.



lol. I didn't notice the paperclip for attachment nor did I scroll to bottom. I got it though. Thanks sooo much man. Will definitely let you know the second it gets here.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 13, 2012)

Would anyone have a cheap GPU laying around like a 8800GT single slot or 4850? Going to be taking the second 2600k to work and I will need a GPU to make it work. Also looking to play HL2/Portal2/CSS/CS/EXEC while on off time. PM me with a shipped price and we can go from there.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 13, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Would anyone have a cheap GPU laying around like a 8800GT single slot or 4850? Going to be taking the second 2600k to work and I will need a GPU to make it work. Also looking to play HL2/Portal2/CSS/CS/EXEC while on off time. PM me with a shipped price and we can go from there.



I don't have anything myself, but Geeks is my personal favorite for cheap hardware.

http://www.geeks.com/products.asp?cat=VCD


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 13, 2012)

Scratch those two cards, I think I may look for a 8800GTS 640MB G80 core


----------



## Arjai (May 13, 2012)

Well, spent all day trying to get Ubuntu to load up on the P4 HDD. Moved it to This Old Comp and tried Wubi install on that drive from XP running on my C: drive.

I'm done trying to get it to work this way. USB, P4 BIOS won't boot from it. Boot CD, MadShot sent me a 64bit that won't work (Thanks for the effort ). On top of all that, The HDD Chicken Patty sent had Win7x64 on it. So, once I got all that formatted and figured out the disk thingy, I tried the windows installer, Wubi, and all I get is some cryptic verbage and a command prompt.

Upshot is this, I don't have $5 to buy an install disk. If anybody has one, kernel or ver. # doesn't matter, can I get a 32 bit copy? 

I'm going through all this because my understanding is that Linux is a bit better cruncher and I want to get all I can get out of this goofy old E-machine P4! Also, my XP Pro Install disk is 25 miles away in a storage locker. Even if I could get there, it would be a half day of searching for it!

The good news is that it appears there is only one more hurdle, an install disk, and this thing will be up and running!

P.S. I left a message with my local IT bar buddy, big fan of Ubuntu, and haven't heard back. If I hear anything, I'll let you all know.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 13, 2012)

Try Linux Mint. Got it installed and working good. This is the one I'm using at the moment on the ol school p4 Dell
http://www.linuxmint.com/edition.php?id=98


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 13, 2012)

hertz9753 said:


> I don't have anything myself, but Geeks is my personal favorite for cheap hardware.
> 
> http://www.geeks.com/products.asp?cat=VCD



dude 4 dollar pentium 4s!? im buying ALL of them !


----------



## Arjai (May 13, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Try Linux Mint. Got it installed and working good. This is the one I'm using at the moment on the ol school p4 Dell
> http://www.linuxmint.com/edition.php?id=98



Will it install easily? i.e. from XP to a blank drive? Does it run without hiccups, like needs a reboot every two days...I've heard good things about Mint, is Lisa all that and some chips?

I'm a newbie to Linux, can I just plug and crunch or will I have to spend another day configuring it?

Well?

turns out it's another .iso file that doesn't play nice with windows!


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 13, 2012)

Arjai said:


> Will it install easily? i.e. from XP to a blank drive? Does it run without hiccups, like needs a reboot every two days...I've heard good things about Mint, is Lisa all that and some chips?
> 
> I'm a newbie to Linux, can I just plug and crunch or will I have to spend another day configuring it?
> 
> ...



Burn it to CD-R. http://imgburn.com/ then boot from disc(you have option to run it Live or install it). I have yet to touch another distro that is so easy to use and utilize. Pretty much plug, install wcg and crunch away. Stable enough in my use that it very rarely needs a reboot.


----------



## Arjai (May 13, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Burn it to CD-R. http://imgburn.com/ then boot from disc(you have option to run it Live or install it). I have yet to touch another distro that is so easy to use and utilize. Pretty much plug, install wcg and crunch away. Stable enough in my use that it very rarely needs a reboot.



The CD-R is on the P4. This Old Comp just has a ROM drive. That is why I was asking for a install, 32 bit, disc copy. 

As soon as I get this P4 up and running, I'll have a CD-R...kind of a catch-22, no?

 Time to get a drink!


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 13, 2012)

Swap drives between rigs.


----------



## Arjai (May 13, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> dude 4 dollar pentium 4s!? im buying ALL of them !



I might have to check the specs on this MoBo...for $9 I could triple my MGHz! Probably won't work on a cheap old E-machine, though!

 OK, now it's time for a stop at the bar. Good thing it's close, literally out the back fence!


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 13, 2012)

Arjai said:


> I might have to check the specs on this MoBo...



Post the specs of the cpu or the model # of the tower.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 13, 2012)

Arjai said:


> I might have to check the specs on this MoBo...for $9 I could triple my MGHz! Probably won't work on a cheap old E-machine, though!
> 
> OK, now it's time for a stop at the bar. Good thing it's close, literally out the back fence!



hahah thats fucked up

i never heard of someone spending 9 dollars to triple the cpu power hahahaha


----------



## Arjai (May 13, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Swap drives between rigs.



Maybe tomorrow...I've had enough fun for one day!!

Plus, I'll have to go buy some blanks and it's past open store time around here.

Thanks for the info JR, If my buddy doesn't come through with an Ubuntu disk I'll probably load Lisa.

Most of what I've heard is that Ubuntu 11.10 was the shizzle and that's what Lisa is based on...and if you say it's a breeze, good. I could use something easy after today!

Take care fellow crunchers! I'll check in tomorrow, hopefully on the P4!!

Now, for real, I'm outta here! Whiskey, HERE I COME!!!


----------



## hertz9753 (May 13, 2012)

Arjai said:


> Maybe tomorrow...I've had enough fun for one day!!
> 
> Plus, I'll have to go buy some blanks and it's past open store time around here.
> 
> ...



Good luck!  Sorry about post from the "TPU folder" we don't roll like that.


----------



## Arjai (May 13, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> hahah thats fucked up
> 
> i never heard of someone spending 9 dollars to triple the cpu power hahahaha



This old thing has a 1.6 GHz P4 in it. I'm trying to make it into a cruncher, not much else it is good for. I happened to see the 3.0 P4's for $9 and kinda freaked!


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 13, 2012)

Check around for a 400fsb p4, 95% sure your board will take it without complaints.
http://www.starmicroinc.net/product/IP22C4/-Intel-Pentium-4-22GHz-400MHz-478-pin-512K-OEM-CPU/


----------



## Arjai (May 13, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Burn it to CD-R. http://imgburn.com/ then boot from disc(you have option to run it Live or install it). I have yet to touch another distro that is so easy to use and utilize. Pretty much plug, install wcg and crunch away. Stable enough in my use that it very rarely needs a reboot.



Drives are switched, or CD R/W is attached, ghetto style, to This Old Comp and I have some CD-R disks but, ImgBurn won't open!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 13, 2012)

What os are you using? Have you troed isorecorder? It's what I use to burn iso's.


----------



## Arjai (May 14, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> What os are you using? Have you troed isorecorder? It's what I use to burn iso's.



For some reason, I don't know, all of the downloads download but then during, or even before, setup, they freeze.

They move up and down the processes list on Task Manager but, the cpu usage for them sits at zero.

I have rebooted multiple times, did a Malwarebytes scan, downloaded Microsoft updates....IDK what's going on!  

So now, ISO Recorder is doing the same. I got as far as it opening a command line window, then nothing, for over 10 minutes. Task Manager says it is running, but it's just hung up, like the rest of them!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 14, 2012)

It shouldn't open a command line window. Right click your iso file and click copy image to cd/dvd.


----------



## Arjai (May 14, 2012)

Alright, dumped all the free burners and just used Windows. I hope it works! I'll be back in about an hour and let you know! Wish me luck!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 14, 2012)

Arjai said:


> Alright, dumped all the free burners and just used Windows. I hope it works! I'll be back in about an hour and let you know! Wish me luck!!



Windows will not work it will just burn the ISO file to the CD not image the disc


----------



## Arjai (May 14, 2012)

ISO Burner setup is still running. But, when I right clicked a file, the ISO Burner window opened.

Windows won't work? Alright. Then I'll give this ISO Burner a try at it!


----------



## Arjai (May 14, 2012)

ISO Burner says it's complete...see you all in a bit!


----------



## Arjai (May 14, 2012)

Well, Mint is installed! Yea! Bad news is now it won't connect to the internet. I changed the cat-5 line and everything. Plus I now realize I know nothing about MAC addresses and that is what is messing me up. It says it's trying to connect with the MAC addy on the Device.

The built in Ethernet was working during install but, when I re-booted, as it asked me to do, it couldn't find a connection!

So, all that for nothing!! TWO DAYS dickin' around with this P4 and now it won't connect!

Thanks to all of you that have gotten me this far (C-P M-S B-64 and Norton and JR)but like most everything, lately, it's never done nor easily gotten.

So, here I am again, asking for help. I thought that the install went so well the crap was over.

Linux guru's, how do I fix my connection failure?


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 14, 2012)

MAC address is "basically" what assigns an IP when you have DHCP enabled. Easy way to get it, boot off the Live CD, connect to your router and check its client table. Hard way, there should be a sticker on the mobo near the ethernet port.


----------



## Arjai (May 14, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> MAC address is "basically" what assigns an IP when you have DHCP enabled. Easy way to get it, boot off the Live CD, connect to your router and check its client table. Hard way, there should be a sticker on the mobo near the ethernet port.



It has a MAC address that it found but, even after rebooting my Netgear the cat-5 plugged into the number3 slot is plugged into the back of the P4, with Ethernet lights on, solid, it is still not lit on the Netgear.

I also tried to run 'ifconfig -a' with terminal and it shows the exact same MAC. The Ethernet was working, now it's not. I've used two different, working cables. The only thing different is now Mint is installed.

During install it worked!


----------



## Arjai (May 14, 2012)

Is there such a thing as a PCI RJ45 10/100 Ethernet cards? Cause Methinks maybe this onboard is dead? Even with the red and green lights on?

Damn this is irritating!!

EDIT: I'm shuttin' her down. Gotta get some sleep.

If anyone can think of why my wired connection, Mint Speak, won't connect, Please let me know!


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 14, 2012)

Ok have a huge request!! CP if you could please post the in the OP I would appreciate it. My wife has flipped out again over my 6 core cruncher being open in our living room on a test bench for the last time. Would anyone PLEASE have a mATX AM2+/AM3 motherboard with onboard video they would trade me for my MSI K9A2 Platinum ATX 790FX board. I am desperate at this point. I may have to pack this cruncher up until I come across one.


----------



## stinger608 (May 15, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok have a huge request!! CP if you could please post the in the OP I would appreciate it. My wife has flipped out again over my 6 core cruncher being open in our living room on a test bench for the last time. Would anyone PLEASE have a mATX AM2+/AM3 motherboard with onboard video they would trade me for my MSI K9A2 Platinum ATX 790FX board. I am desperate at this point. I may have to pack this cruncher up until I come across one.



Damn Brandon, wish I had one but I just don't anymore man. Hopefully someone has one they are willing to swap ya out with bro.


----------



## Norton (May 15, 2012)

I have another AMD rig in progress but I'm in need of a CPU.

I will eventually pickup an X4 or X6 AM3 chip for it but in the meantime...

Does anyone have an AM2/AM2+/AM3 CPU sitting idle that I can pickup for cheap. It doesn't really matter how many cores or what generation as I can run anything but FX in my crunching rigs (140W support in all of them)... just need something to stick in a rig to keep it crunching

PM to discuss if you have something that will work for me.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 15, 2012)

Norton said:


> I have another AMD rig in progress but I'm in need of a CPU.
> 
> I will eventually pickup an X4 or X6 AM3 chip for it but in the meantime...
> 
> ...



I have a AM2 dual core if you want it.


----------



## Norton (May 15, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have a AM2 dual core if you want it.



I may if I can't locate an X3/X4- what model?

YGPM- Thx!


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 15, 2012)

Norton said:


> I may if I can't locate an X3/X4- what model?



Ok well its sitting here on my desk in the plastic case. I can mail USPS First class for you no problem.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 15, 2012)

Brandon


----------



## Norton (May 15, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok well its sitting here on my desk in the plastic case. I can mail USPS First class for you no problem.



Thanks- that chip will allow me to keep all of the rigs going


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 15, 2012)

Chip will be in the mail tomorrow  Push it to the max!

I had one of these OCed to like 3ghz+ if its the one I remember having. They have been on my desk for atleast 5 months collecting dust.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 15, 2012)

Brandon, you set an example for the rest of the team man.  Truly an honor to go at this together with you man.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 15, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Brandon, you set an example for the rest of the team man.  Truly an honor to go at this together with you man.



I aim to help ANY way I can! 

Does anyone else need this other chip I have? As mentioned before, its sat on my desk for months. I don't remember the speed but I know its a Athlon X2


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 15, 2012)

Anyone have a 95W X6 sitting around that they don't want? I was looking to replace Lauren's current X4 with one. 

Also if someone knows where I can get a 7970 used for a good price, let me know.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 15, 2012)

Hell man i think all of us running amd system are looking for cheap x6 procs.

Hey Brandon, my 1055t is extremely lonely and needs another 1055t to play with. It may resort to hutrting itself if it doesn't get a friend here some. Hint hint. 

I have a couple x4's you can chose from if you need a replacement.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 15, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hell man i think all of us running amd system are looking for cheap x6 procs.
> 
> Hey Brandon, my 1055t is extremely lonely and needs another 1055t to play with. It may resort to hutrting itself if it doesn't get a friend here some. Hint hint.
> 
> I have a couple x4's you can chose from if you need a replacement.



I would let it go but I have a board on the way from Jr to install the 6 core in the vulcan. I may take this extra AM2 chip and sell it as a combo or help another cruncher out with it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 15, 2012)

Yup, if anyone has a board he can borrow or have while his MSI is out for RMA, would be great.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 15, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Yup, if anyone has a board he can borrow or have while his MSI is out for RMA, would be great.



Jr, I have picture I want to show u but its on my camera at home. I will post tonight


----------



## popswala (May 15, 2012)

Brandon, pm me what chip/combo you may let go. As im lookin at reviving an old am2 rig.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 15, 2012)

popswala said:


> Brandon, pm me what chip/combo you may let go. As im lookin at reviving an old am2 rig.



It will be about 2 weeks or more when I get Jr's board but when it arrives I will PM you with details


----------



## theonedub (May 15, 2012)

I might be dismantling my Athlon II X3 (unlocked) cruncher to run the other i7 I have, just need the time to get it done.


----------



## Norton (May 15, 2012)

@brandonwh64- I found my X6 chip so I won't be needing that AM2...

Thanks again for the offer


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 16, 2012)

@brandonwh64- you can send that x6 anytime, I have a home for it. right in the place of the 940be. LOL


----------



## popswala (May 16, 2012)

Wishin I can grab a fx-6100/8120 chip one day. Doubt any of those will be popping on here anytime soon or at all.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 16, 2012)

Okay crunchers I have a s939 board up for anyone who wants it. Just pay shipping and it yours. But it has a little flaw that doesn't hinder operation as I have been crunching on it well since I started crunching until about a week ago when I replaced the flicked thing with a x4 setup. The flaw is that about every 4 months or so you will have to replaced the bios battery as for some reason it drains it down. I do believe it is a bios issue the can be remedied by replacing the $12 bios chip. I never replaced it due to the fact It didn't really bother me that much as I have a stash of bios batteries. Also the thing will not soft off which also maybe cured with a new bios chip. Other then that the board is rock stable and everything works on it. The x2 proc and memory in it is not up for grabs as I have it going to another member here, pay it forward.


Oh the board is a Asus a8n-e pci-e board. Non-SLi.


----------



## theonedub (May 16, 2012)

Big thanks to ThE_MaD_ShOt for sending me out his spare WiFi Adapter at no cost- only a couple more days to deal with my dying USB stick. In the years of Folding and Crunching the *only* hardware I have had die are USB WiFi adapters  This is the second or third one already.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 16, 2012)

You are very welcome Dub. I too have a couple dead ones laying around. But they are so easy to setup with linux. Just plug it in and your done. No driver disc to mess with and no software to fool with.


----------



## popswala (May 20, 2012)

by chance any got a couple of power cables? Like a molex to p4/8 (cpu power) I mainly just need a 4pin for the cpu power but a 4/8 would work also. I got ahold of a psu but its missing a few cables like that one which I need to get another rig (1st ever s775) running.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 21, 2012)

If you want,i can offer you my soldering services. Just lmk.


----------



## popswala (May 21, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> If you want,i can offer you my soldering services. Just lmk.



I would attempt to making some up but I don't have the stuff to do it. I figured I'd see if anyone has a few before I go that route. Its for an old ultra psu. So if anyone has a dead modular psu laying around and can't use the cables. I sure can lol.


----------



## Norton (May 21, 2012)

popswala said:


> I would attempt to making some up but I don't have the stuff to do it. I figured I'd see if anyone has a few before I go that route. Its for an old ultra psu. So if anyone has a dead modular psu laying around and can't use the cables. I sure can lol.



Check with Tigerdirect.com to see if you can buy any spare cables


----------



## theonedub (May 21, 2012)

Have a special request- if any member has time, can they check their local CL for a replacement keyboard for an Acer Aspire 3680? 

I have one that I would like to get back up and running, but the keyboard is shot and the one Prime Amazon Fulfilled supplier has a track record of sending the wrong one


----------



## Norton (May 21, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Have a special request- if any member has time, can they check their local CL for a replacement keyboard for an Acer Aspire 3680?
> 
> I have one that I would like to get back up and running, but the keyboard is shot and the one Prime Amazon Fulfilled supplier has a track record of sending the wrong one



Will this help???

http://www.laptoppartsexpert.com/i-62674-keyboard.html


----------



## hertz9753 (May 21, 2012)

popswala said:


> I would attempt to making some up but I don't have the stuff to do it. I figured I'd see if anyone has a few before I go that route. Its for an old ultra psu. So if anyone has a dead modular psu laying around and can't use the cables. I sure can lol.



Would this 20" cable work for you?


----------



## popswala (May 21, 2012)

dunno. let me check and see if that 8pin would plug in somewhere so i can use the 4/8pin. Unless i mod the cable to get it to work lol.

edit* yea, that'll work. The psu does take a 8pin that I can put that in its place and use it for cpu power instead of gpu. Thats one of the ones its missing other then 2 other molex's, 4pin and 2x6pins.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 21, 2012)

Wait before saying yes, what power supply is it?


----------



## popswala (May 21, 2012)

an ultra x2 550 fully modular. the silver non lighted one


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 21, 2012)

popswala said:


> an ultra x2 550 fully modular. the silver non lighted one



K, trying to find the pinout at the case end of the power supply.  no luck. Just trying to help look out for the better of you, to make sure you don't short anything. You never know if the pinout doesnt match up to the boards connector.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 21, 2012)

My cables are from a Rocketfish 900w PSU.(Huntkey 900w)  I bought it local and it didn't work.  I do have three of them still running that I bought new for about $50 each about 1.5 years ago.  Those are the PSU's running my 2600ks'.

http://www.itocp.com/htmls/47/n-647.html


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 21, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Have a special request- if any member has time, can they check their local CL for a replacement keyboard for an Acer Aspire 3680?
> 
> I have one that I would like to get back up and running, but the keyboard is shot and the one Prime Amazon Fulfilled supplier has a track record of sending the wrong one



Nothing local to me


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 21, 2012)

Ok guys, Looking for a GPU for the 2600K. I am going to be moving it to work and it will be crunching full time plus light gaming on my off times like lunch. Looking for cards in this range. 8800GT/GTS(Both G80 and G92)9600GT/9800GT/4850/4870/GTX 260/275


----------



## theonedub (May 21, 2012)

Thanks Norton and CP, I ended up taking a chance on the one @ Amazon- figure it shouldnt be an issue to return and I had a gift card balance 

Did a little research though and it looks as though I can upgrade the CPU in this notebook. So now I would like to see if I can find a T5200, T5300, or T5600 for this thing. Ebay has them for $20, but I would like to see if someone has one collecting dust.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 21, 2012)

I think norton has a CPU like that he offered up a while back!


----------



## Norton (May 21, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Thanks Norton and CP, I ended up taking a chance on the one @ Amazon- figure it shouldnt be an issue to return and I had a gift card balance
> 
> Did a little research though and it looks as though I can upgrade the CPU in this notebook. So now I would like to see if I can find a T5200, T5300, or T5600 for this thing. Ebay has them for $20, but I would like to see if someone has one collecting dust.



I have a T8100 sitting here all alone. Yours if you want it! 

P.S> you can have what's left of the laptop this stuff came out of for a couple of $ if you're interested (needs a mobo, etc..)


----------



## theonedub (May 21, 2012)

If this thing supported the T8100 I would take it, seems like I am limited to CPUs with a 533 FSB (and a couple with 667)


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 21, 2012)

Offer is still on the table, Brandon. HD3870 Toxic for $30. Just looking to fund a board for the Celeron  I'm certain you had one before but it's between a 9600GT & 9800GT in performance but KICKASS IQ compared to them.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 21, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Offer is still on the table, Brandon. HD3870 Toxic for $30. Just looking to fund a board for the Celeron  I'm certain you had one before but it's between a 9600GT & 9800GT in performance but KICKASS IQ compared to them.



Alittle too expensive for the card speed. sorry JR


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 21, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Alittle too expensive for the card speed. sorry JR



Gotcha! I was watching some things on eBay earlier. Came acrossed a few cards that would've interested you but I'm sure they all ended. Was checking for some s1155 boards.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 21, 2012)

I submitted an offer for a 8800GT but doubt the seller will take it.

*Edit*

Also just bidded on a 8800GT that works but fan is loud.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 21, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> but fan is loud.



I bet it just needs a good cleaning.


----------



## Black Panther (May 21, 2012)

I just have to *thank mkjmike *for sending me the i7 930 and the rest of the items "coming soon" in my system specs. I'll put everything crunching as soon as I get everything working.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 21, 2012)

Black Panther said:


> I just have to *thank mkjmike *for sending me the i7 930 and the rest of the items "coming soon" in my system specs. I'll put everything crunching as soon as I get everything working.



He is a AWESOME dude!


----------



## KieX (May 21, 2012)

Black Panther said:


> I just have to *thank mkjmike *for sending me the i7 930 and the rest of the items "coming soon" in my system specs. I'll put everything crunching as soon as I get everything working.



Like Robin Hood he takes from the crooked rich _casinos_ and distributes to the folks of Nottingham _TPU_. 

He really is an awesome guy, one of TPU's the world's finest.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 22, 2012)

Mike


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 22, 2012)

Ok guys, picked up a 8800GT (G92) 512MB for 25$ shipped

I may have to replace the cooler though. Here is the listing

http://www.ebay.com/itm/28088416642...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_1413


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 22, 2012)

Great find Brandon.  hell you maybe able to find a cheap cooler for it and be good to go.


On second though I'll give you $10 shipped for it. And i'll stop nagging you about the 1055T


----------



## hertz9753 (May 22, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok guys, picked up a 8800GT (G92) 512MB for 25$ shipped
> 
> I may have to replace the cooler though. Here is the listing
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/28088416642...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_1413



That's the same model that I sold to p o s pc a couple of years ago.  The stock fan is that loud.  I think he replaced it with a Battle Axe.


----------



## Norton (May 22, 2012)

hertz9753 said:


> That's the same model that I sold to p o s pc a couple of years ago.  The stock fan is that loud.  I think he replaced it with a Battle Axe.



Keep an eye out for sales on the Battle Axe and the Bifrost if you're looking to use them- major price drops on these every few months or so.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 22, 2012)

If I can find a reference 8800GTS double stack cooler that would be nice. Those or a GTS 250 cooler will fit this card due to it being the same PCB


----------



## Norton (May 22, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> If I can find a reference 8800GTS double stack cooler that would be nice. Those or a GTS 250 cooler will fit this card due to it being the same PCB



These work good on those cards AFAIK:

ARCTIC COOLING ACCEL-L2-PLUS Fluid Dynamic Acceler...

Maybe you can pick one up on fleabay cheap


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 22, 2012)

Norton said:


> These work good on those cards AFAIK:
> 
> ARCTIC COOLING ACCEL-L2-PLUS Fluid Dynamic Acceler...
> 
> Maybe you can pick one up on fleabay cheap



I was looking at ramierez thread and I was gonna throw him an offer on that 8800GTS 512mb cooler. Its the same card as the 8800GT


----------



## stinger608 (May 22, 2012)

Brandon, I have this stock 8800GT XFX cooler man if you need it.












Cover the shipping and your welcome to it man.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 22, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Brandon, I have this stock 8800GT XFX cooler man if you need it.
> 
> http://i415.photobucket.com/albums/pp236/stingar2203/Summer End Sale/DSC00600.jpg
> 
> ...



I will take it but I will have to wait about a week (Gotta push my buying stuff apart or the wife will flip.)

I also need to update my FS thread to get more money. PM me your shipped price.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 22, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> PM me your shipped price.



No, PM *ME* stinger608. I owe brandon one. He's a good friend.


----------



## popswala (May 23, 2012)

I finally got my tim to get a few pcs up and running. I just need to chase down some s775 coolers and I think ram. I need to look up specs which I'll do here in a few to see what it supports. So as of right now I know I'm lookin for a few s775 coolers if anyone has some old ones.

edit* I'm looking at ram right now. 
-    1.8 V (only) DDR2 SDRAM DIMMs with gold-plated contacts
    Unbuffered, single-sided or double-sided DIMMs with the following restriction: Double-sided DIMMs with x16 organization are not supported.
    4 GB maximum total system memory
    Minimum total system memory: 128 MB
    Non-ECC DIMMs
    Serial Presence Detect
    DDR2 667, DDR2 533, or DDR2 400 MHz SDRAM DIMMs 

I didn't know ddr2 went that low in speed. I first thought those were ddr speeds.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 23, 2012)

tski might be able to hook you up, pops. I _had_ some pc5300 laying around but cant find it.

Re-post:
Found a 2x512MB PC2-4200 kit. PM me if you want em.


----------



## Arjai (May 24, 2012)

Well, a while back, Mad Shot sent me some memory for my P4, Thanks Bud! EDIT!! That HDD you see on the side? CP was kind enough to send me that!!





Then a friend dropped off another old comp for me to look at. It had a Pentium 4! My P4 machine had this in it and it was Jealous of the other P4!





So, I switched up the CPU's to make My P4 happy...





But now, my P4 won't boot. Methinks it may needs a CMOS resettting, post haste! However, I says to me, I don't wanna! So, maybe later.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 25, 2012)

You are certainly welcome bud. Anything I can do to help you out man.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 25, 2012)

@Arjai

You need a 400fsb compatible P4. I _think_ you have near the fastest available for your chip set.

Edit
A BIOS update may give you the capability


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 25, 2012)

Arjai said:


> Well, a while back, Mad Shot sent me some memory for my P4, Thanks Bud!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120524/SDC10882.jpg
> 
> Then a friend dropped off another old comp for me to look at. It had a Pentium 4! My P4 machine had this in it and it was Jealous of the other P4!
> ...



I think you are forgetting something


----------



## Arjai (May 25, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Arjai
> 
> You need a 400fsb compatible P4. I _think_ you have near the fastest available for your chip set.
> 
> ...



BIOS won't do it. Thanks though for the comment, made me do some research on the subject!
Anyways, this is what I need to max out my P4 machine:
Intel Pentium 4 2.6 GHz socket 478 CPU SL6PP 512/400 Northwood, part numbers:
RK80532PC064512-OEM #
BX80532PC2600D boxed microprocessor

There is one that is a 400FSB 2.8Mhz, RK80546PG1041M But I've done numerous Bing searches and can't find any.

Also, that 2.6GHz, the prices are all over the place! E-Bay has one for $15.50 and then there are places that want $139! Is it possible that somebody would pay a hundred forty dollars for an old P4?

Anyways, if anybody can find me this CPU, on the cheap, I would be very delighted! So would my P4! 

Looks like the P4 is going back to stock, 1.6. I may just put it off for a while though, rough night sleeping.

P.S. I had a phone interview this morning to be an Apple tech phone center/at home call answer-er. They would send me a new Apple comp to use for the job and I would field calls from customers with iPhones and iPads that need help. Just a first step but, I'm a little excited. Training starts in July at 9.15 an hour, so at least I'll get paid for something!


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 25, 2012)

May not be exactly what you're looking for .....
http://www.starmicroinc.net/product/IP24C4/Intel-Pentium-4-24GHz-400MHz-478-pin-CPU-OEM/


----------



## Arjai (May 25, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> May not be exactly what you're looking for .....
> http://www.starmicroinc.net/product/IP24C4/Intel-Pentium-4-24GHz-400MHz-478-pin-CPU-OEM/



2.4Mhz is mighty close. Probably close enough unless I can find the 2.6 for the same, or less.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 25, 2012)

Arjai said:


> 2.4Mhz is mighty close. Probably close enough unless I can find the 2.6 for the same, or less.



200mhz wont make much of a difference on a P4.

If your motherboard supports HT that would be nice!


----------



## Arjai (May 25, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> 200mhz wont make much of a difference on a P4.
> 
> If your motherboard supports HT that would be nice!



HT? Home Theater?


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 25, 2012)

Arjai said:


> HT? Home Theater?



Hyperthreading. AKA "real men use real cores"


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 25, 2012)

2 threads in WCG is always better than 1 LOL


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 25, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Hyperthreading. AKA "real men use real cores"



Bingo. LOL


----------



## Arjai (May 25, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> 2 threads in WCG is always better than 1 LOL



Not quite yet. I'm still working with single cores but, when the P4 gets online, I'll have two cores! LOL, they will only be separated by about four feet!


----------



## Norton (May 25, 2012)

Arjai said:


> BIOS won't do it. Thanks though for the comment, made me do some research on the subject!
> Anyways, this is what I need to max out my P4 machine:
> Intel Pentium 4 2.6 GHz socket 478 CPU SL6PP 512/400 Northwood, part numbers:
> RK80532PC064512-OEM #
> ...



  Post a WTB thread here in the B/S/T section if you're looking for a P4 chip. You will most likely get plenty of offers. Check t_ski's for sale thread- I think he had a bunch of them there at good prices.

  Congrat's on the job prospects!!!


----------



## popswala (May 26, 2012)

I'm still in need of some 4pin connectors for cpu power. I also forgot that I could also use some usb wifi adapters if anyone has some extra laying around their not using or don't need anymore. I'm gonna try and get a few more rigs up. They're the old p4's. I know they don't do much but I never messed with s775 and this was the cheapest route I can go to learn and play.

Thanks fello crunchers. Keep on Crunchin'


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 26, 2012)

popswala said:


> I'm still in need of some 4pin connectors for cpu power. I also forgot that I could also use some usb wifi adapters if anyone has some extra laying around their not using or don't need anymore. I'm gonna try and get a few more rigs up. They're the old p4's. I know they don't do much but I never messed with s775 and this was the cheapest route I can go to learn and play.
> 
> Thanks fello crunchers. Keep on Crunchin'



Newegg has the adapters you want for cheap.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 26, 2012)

Would rather these go to a fellow member who crunches; PM me for details on an i3 530/p7h55 combo. This will be to fund an upgrade, with a big bump in performance.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (May 26, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt, sent ya something to help for shipping, see your PM and email


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 28, 2012)

ChristTheGreat said:


> ThE_MaD_ShOt, sent ya something to help for shipping, see your PM and email



Got it


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 29, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> PM me for details on an i3 530/p7h55 combo.



Goin' to be put to good use at brandonwh64's farm.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 29, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Goin' to be put to good use at brandonwh64's farm.



I will put it to work!


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 29, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I will put it to work!



Would make you a nice gamer paired with that upcoming 8800GT. 

EDIT:
Oh correct your sig, it's a pro version of the board.


----------



## Norton (May 29, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I will put it to work!



Need to get a few cases so you can put that 1055T back to work 

My rigs are still revving up. I'm at around 12k points atm with 3 more hours to go


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 29, 2012)

Norton said:


> Need to get a few cases so you can put that 1055T back to work
> 
> My rigs are still revving up. I'm at around 12k points atm with 3 more hours to go



Or he can save some money and pass the 1055t over this way. It needs some new surroundings anyway.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 29, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Would make you a nice gamer paired with that upcoming 8800GT.
> 
> EDIT:
> Oh correct your sig, it's a pro version of the board.



So its a m-pro?


----------



## popswala (May 30, 2012)

I'm still in need of a few molex to p4 4 pin cpu power adapters and possibly a few usb wireless adapters to get a few more rigs up. I'm still researching them to see what ram I can stick in them and trying to chase down cpu coolers (462 / 478 / 775) for them. I know there old. I'm just messing around with them. Gonna crunch on them and prob end up flipping them. Dunno yet.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 30, 2012)

really wish i could help yah, pops. Someone please anyone help him out. I don't got any.



brandonwh64 said:


> So its a m-pro?



p7h55-m pro. Very nice board.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 30, 2012)

Popswala, I have a bunch of those molex to 4 pin CPU power adapters. How many do you need? 

I might have some s775 intel coolers too. I'll look.


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 30, 2012)

popswala said:


> I'm still in need of a few molex to p4 4 pin cpu power adapters and possibly a few usb wireless adapters to get a few more rigs up. I'm still researching them to see what ram I can stick in them and trying to chase down cpu coolers (462 / 478 / 775) for them. I know there old. I'm just messing around with them. Gonna crunch on them and prob end up flipping them. Dunno yet.



If you are looking for some older DDR (some single sticks that would be good for single channel boards as well) or even old SDRAM, I do have a bunch and may let some go for cheap. PM me if you may be interested.


----------



## Norton (May 30, 2012)

popswala said:


> I'm still in need of a few molex to p4 4 pin cpu power adapters and possibly a few usb wireless adapters to get a few more rigs up. I'm still researching them to see what ram I can stick in them and trying to chase down cpu coolers (462 / 478 / 775) for them. I know there old. I'm just messing around with them. Gonna crunch on them and prob end up flipping them. Dunno yet.



Sent you a PM with some deals you may find useful


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 30, 2012)

Oh pops, think i found a good stick out of my old 4x1gb tracer kit, i'll test it for you if your interested??


----------



## popswala (May 30, 2012)

Yea, whats speed, size, ddr? I'll check if I can use them. Thanks Jr


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 30, 2012)

OK everyone! I got the 8800GT from ebay today and it does boot but DAMN!!!!! the fan is completely hosed! It even made me laugh! I am already in the works of figuring out how to get stingers fan

[YT]bgq5PbUF-pU[/YT]


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> OK everyone! I got the 8800GT from ebay today and it does boot but DAMN!!!!! the fan is completely hosed! It even made me laugh! I am already in the works of figuring out how to get stingers fan
> 
> [YT]bgq5PbUF-pU[/YT]



Sell me the 1055t. Then problem solved. LOL 



Can you do the oil trick to the fan?


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 30, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Sell me the 1055t. Then problem solved. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Can you do the oil trick to the fan?



I thought about that but the fan looks like its coming apart


----------



## Norton (May 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> OK everyone! I got the 8800GT from ebay today and it does boot but DAMN!!!!! the fan is completely hosed! It even made me laugh! I am already in the works of figuring out how to get stingers fan




You could always hunt down a water block/full cover plate and splice into the cooling system!

Anyone who actually has one may not need it anymore....


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 30, 2012)

popswala said:


> Yea, whats speed, size, ddr?



Single 1gb 1066mhz 5-5-5-18 2.1v ddr2


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I thought about that but the fan looks like its coming apart



Dan that do suck very much. Someone has got to have a stock cooler laying around that will fit it for next to nothing. Have you made a wtb ad? What kind of deal has Stinger got for you?


----------



## popswala (May 30, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Single 1gb 1066mhz 5-5-5-18 2.1v ddr2



not sure if that'll work. I know I'm looking along the lines of 533-667 1.8v. Not sure if that can downclock and under volt to get that. Whats your take on that? I'm gonna check the other boards and see if that will work.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 30, 2012)

Pops give us a list of exactly what memory you need and we may be able to help you out. I have a stack of ddr 1 stuff.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 30, 2012)

popswala said:


> Whats your take on that?



It will work fine as that's it's XMP.


----------



## popswala (May 30, 2012)

Alright mad_shot. Here goes lol. 

sdram 100/133 3.3v 8-512MHz 
ddr 200/266 2.5v 
2GB DDR333/400 DRAM 2.5v
ddr2 400-667 256mb-1GB

I pulled up the boards online. Sorry if I couldn't obtain all info needed. Those are for four diff boards.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 30, 2012)

I have some pc100/133 and some of the ddr1 Will let you know tomorrow. The 1 gb chips of ddr1 may be a little hard to get ahold of because those of us that have them don't really want to let them go.


----------



## popswala (May 30, 2012)

Thanks Mad_Shot. I hear ya on that. Let me know what ever you decide.

Jr, pm inbound


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 30, 2012)

@Brandon










@pops
If you want, I can send you a 2x512 pc4200 ddr2 kit also.


----------



## stinger608 (May 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> OK everyone! I got the 8800GT from ebay today and it does boot but DAMN!!!!! the fan is completely hosed! It even made me laugh! I am already in the works of figuring out how to get stingers fan
> 
> [YT]bgq5PbUF-pU[/YT]



Just shot ya back a PM regarding the 8800 heat sink bro.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> OK everyone! I got the 8800GT from ebay today and it does boot but DAMN!!!!! the fan is completely hosed! It even made me laugh! I am already in the works of figuring out how to get stingers fan
> 
> [YT]bgq5PbUF-pU[/YT]



dude, is that the fan making that noise?


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 30, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> dude, is that the fan making that noise?



The fan as came apart but only hanging on due to the magnetic element in it. I took it apart and it will fall right out but when the cooler is put together it grinds on the metal.


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 30, 2012)

Ghetto fan FTL. Hopefully the rest of the card works fine and a new cooler fixes it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 30, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Ghetto fan FTL. Hopefully the rest of the card works fine and a new cooler fixes it.



I may install a 80MM fan until stingers new cooler gets here LOL

*EDIT*

Jr's new goodies


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 31, 2012)

Is anyone here possibly interested in buying a nice AM2+ combo? I have a Phenom X4 9750, like new Foxconn A7DA-S 790GX board I bought from Geeks a while back, and maybe I'll throw in 2 1GB sticks of Corsair ValueSelect DDR2-533 if that sways anyone. I'm just on the fence about getting rid of it as it's a really nice backup board, but I'd really like to get some newer parts in my farm and this board is just too nice and feature packed for me when people are looking for good AM2 boards as they become more rare. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 1, 2012)

Man the Foxconn A7DA-S board is a sweet board! Someone will jump on that pretty quick I would imagine Jstn!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 1, 2012)

I struck a deal with Popswala for the AM2+ combo and stuff. I'm sure he'll love the nice addition to his PPD.


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 1, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> I struck a deal with Popswala for the AM2+ combo and stuff. I'm sure he'll love the nice addition to his PPD.



 Told ya it would go quick! 

Awesome Pops!!!!!!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 1, 2012)

My new 990FX Extreme4 "megafolder" went offline tonight unexpectedly, again. I think it probably had BSOD, which shuts down the drives, and then the board gets stuck on A3 - IDE enable. Over the weekend, I changed the RAM from DDR3-800 (default wtf) to DDR3-1333 and raised the CPU-NB from 1.1 to 1.25v and that got me about 3 days without a BSOD versus 1. 

What's the default voltage on Deneb IMCs? On my Crosshair III Formula it was confusing so I always set it to the Vcore, but this board defaulted to 1.1v? Been getting SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION with BCCode 3a and 3b I think. Only running 2*4GB Ripjaws, and the system seems to run fine when I'm using it. Another time it did BSOD when I swapped my 550Ti out and installed the 465.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 1, 2012)

Pretty sure stock is 1.15-1.2v, you could go up to 1.3v, 1.4v water, past that they get too hot causing unstable and for the chip to actually function slower.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 1, 2012)

Anyone have any low profile VRM sinks from an aftermarket VGA cooler that they can spare?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hmm, alright. I wonder what the heck is wrong with my system then (maybe the CPU is dying as I had weird issues on my AM2NF3 with this chip and random flickery memory instability kind of stuff). 

Maybe it's time to gather up some money and get an FX-8120 or something. Had no idea they were that inexpensive.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 1, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Brandon
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120529/Capture001.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120529/Capture002.jpg
> 
> ...



Looks to be a nice one! I think I will use either water or my corsair A70 to cool it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 1, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> either water or my corsair A70 to cool it



Totally not needed. That is with a stock copper core cooler+MX2. More than enough cause there ain't no way you will get this board to go close to 200bclk, warranting the need for extra chip cooling.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 1, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Totally not needed. That is with a stock copper core cooler+MX2. More than enough cause there ain't no way you will get this board to go close to 200bclk, warranting the need for extra chip cooling.



Even bad boards come close to 200 (around 180-190)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 1, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Even bad boards come close to 200



But this is h55 not p55. Even at that your good on cpu temps on these chips. Voltage kills em, not temps.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 1, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> But this is h55 not p55. Even at that your good on cpu temps on these chips. Voltage kills em, not temps.



I will test it out, I have a cooler I think will go nicely on it.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 1, 2012)

Found my machine frozen today, so I gave it a little more vcore and we'll see what it does. No BSOD, thankfully.


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 1, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Found my machine frozen today, so I gave it a little more vcore and we'll see what it does. No BSOD, thankfully.



Damn bro, you have been having some BS issues this week man! 

Hopefully you get it all worked out man.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 1, 2012)

@Jstn

Try loosening your subtimings a touch. It might help.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 2, 2012)

Alrighty fellow crunchers. I have for sale a Phenom ii x3 720 that unlocks to 4 cores. My buddy Norton can give actual details as he is the one that ran this chip. Pm if interested and as usual fellow crunchers get a discounted price.

Also if none of you have layed claim to it within a few days I will post it in the fs section then it is first come first serve.


----------



## popswala (Jun 2, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Alrighty fellow crunchers. I have for sale a Phenom ii x3 720 that unlocks to 4 cores. My buddy Norton can give actual details as he is the one that ran this chip. Pm if interested and as usual fellow crunchers get a discounted price.
> 
> Also if none of you have layed claim to it within a few days I will post it in the fs section then it is first come first serve.



Thats awesome of you. Would love to get another one to add to the farm. So very tempting. If no one bites, I just mite given the price. PM me your deal.


----------



## Norton (Jun 2, 2012)

Hmmm, I think I still have the original box and cooler for that chip somewhere.

If a fellow cruncher picks it up from Mad Shot, I will send the box and cooler out to them if they wants it- my treat!.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 2, 2012)

Thank you Norton.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 2, 2012)

Speaking of goods, I'll try to get popswalas and Mad Shots stuff out tomorrow. Everything is packed up nicely so I can just walk in, pack the stuff in the flat rate boxes and mail it off. I also found Rayovac CR2032 batteries for $4.37 a pair, so I got 2 packs and should have my 4CoreDual (E6600) back in business shortly, since it has decided to work again.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 2, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> I also found Rayovac CR2032 batteries for $4.37 a pair, so I got 2 packs


Wahh haha I know what they are for LOL


----------



## popswala (Jun 2, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Speaking of goods, I'll try to get popswalas and Mad Shots stuff out tomorrow



Sweet bro. Sounds good to me and I bet it sounds good to Mad_Shot also lol.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 2, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Wahh haha I know what they are for LOL



You are correct lol. Had a few other dead ones appear in the farm and I ran out of spares.

I'm actually going to try ghetto hardwiring the A8N-E's battery socket to the power LED pins, since front panel LED headers are fed by the 3.3v rail. Yes, it is out of spec by a bit and I'll have to reset the BIOS when I shut off the system, but the board never shuts off on its own and as long as it's turned on it will have a "full battery." 

If that becomes too much of a pain to deal with, I can just go to RadoShack, get a 2AA battery holder and give that board 5000mAh of juice lol. Seeing as it eats a 150mAh battery a week, that'll keep it going for a long time lol.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 2, 2012)

Or you can get a 3 volt transformer thingy that plugs in the wall. Hell why didn't I think of this when I had the board.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 2, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Jstn
> 
> Try loosening your subtimings a touch. It might help.



jstn

WCG is all about clock speed.  Loosing up them timings and let the CPU speed roll.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 3, 2012)

I just want to thank stinger and Jr for giving me this cooler! I will install it money when I goto work and test the temps.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I just want to thank stinger and Jr



Your welcome brothah. Gotta keep my hoes wantin' to come back.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 3, 2012)

Glad you where able to work it out Brandon.


----------



## popswala (Jun 3, 2012)

same here. Us crunchers gotta look out for our crunchers or you'll be left out and get crunched by a muncher.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 3, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Glad you where able to work it out Brandon.



Me too! I rigged a 80MM fan for temporary but Its unplayable on high GPU intense games cause it gets to hot and the driver fails. I can play dungeon siege II all day and barely get over 60 deg LOL


----------



## popswala (Jun 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> dungeon siege II


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 3, 2012)

Just you guys wait. I got more schtuff going to Brandon soon. xD


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 3, 2012)

That's alright we got him covered. LOL


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 3, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> That's alright we got him covered. LOL



Say what J? You need to fill me in..... PM me dude.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 3, 2012)

popswala said:


>



I love it man! I have played it since my first deployment in iraq back in 2005! We were doing LAN with 4 people running through the game messing shit up!

Mad, Yea Jr is sending me the I3-530/P7H55-M Pro/2x2GB 1866mhz Vipers!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I3-530/P7H55-M Pro/2x2GB 1866mhz Vipers!



Don't forget the MSI 785g mobo to get the 1055t back up and running.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 3, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Don't forget the MSI 785g mobo to get the 1055t back up and running.



I cannot forget about that either! Need to get that 6 core going!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I love it man! I have played it since my first deployment in iraq back in 2005! We were doing LAN with 4 people running through the game messing shit up!
> 
> Mad, Yea Jr is sending me the I3-530/P7H55-M Pro/2x2GB 1866mhz Vipers!



Cool man. Good to see you maybe able to get into the hunt with us. 




brandonwh64 said:


> I cannot forget about that either! Need to get that 6 core going!



yeah I would still be annoying you about that chip if I didn't come across one hell of a deal on 2 chips. 



Competition is getting ready to heat up.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 3, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Cool man. Good to see you maybe able to get into the hunt with us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea and now I am eye balling angry's I7-920! I want another 8 thread CPU!


----------



## popswala (Jun 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> deployment in iraq



What where you? I was in Army 31B (MP) deployed in '09 Iraq. Just got out last July.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea and now I am eye balling angry's I7-920! I want another 8 thread CPU!



I am thinking my next move will be to start upgrading all my crunchers to fx8's down the road. 5 of them will be rockin'


----------



## Norton (Jun 3, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I am thinking my next move will be to start upgrading all my crunchers to fx8's down the road. 5 of them will be rockin'



Would be sweet little setups with those $50 Biostar mobo's like I just got!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 3, 2012)

popswala said:


> What where you? I was in Army 31B (MP) deployed in '09 Iraq. Just got out last July.



11C Infantry Mortarman

10th Mountain Division 1st Brigade 2-22INF

was deployed 2005-2006 and 2007-2009 (15 months on the last one)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 3, 2012)

Norton said:


> Would be sweet little setups with those $50 Biostar mobo's like I just got!



I have been meaning to ask, how's that board working out?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 3, 2012)

How does a 2600K compare to a FX 8?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 3, 2012)

Guys, I got my old aluminum case back and I plan on building a file server/cruncher. Anyone have some stuff they'd let go for cheap? Looking for at least a dual core or better.


----------



## Norton (Jun 3, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I have been meaning to ask, how's that board working out?



So far so good- I did a week running the 6200 @ stock and just bumped it to 4Ghz yesterday. No issues/No errors.

It doesn't have a lot of features but it doesn't need much for a cruncher- I still can't believe this board supports all the way up to FX-8150! 

@brandon- FX can go from about 4k ppd and up depending on how high you want to clock them!


----------



## popswala (Jun 3, 2012)

I got a rig constantly relogging into teamviewer so I gotta switch over to it and see what thats all about. Its not gonna get much in ppd tonight cause of that. It was running fine for a bit now till tonight.


----------



## popswala (Jun 3, 2012)

Do you miss being over there Brandon? I do at times. I'd go back over if I could. I enjoyed it. I miss the $$ big time.

I was in Iraq, Qatar, Mosul and somewhere else I can't remember.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 3, 2012)

popswala said:


> Do you miss being over there Brandon? I do at times. I'd go back over if I could. I enjoyed it. I miss the $$ big time.
> 
> I was in Iraq, Qatar, Mosul and somewhere else I can't remember.



I don't :/ did well over 900+ combat patrols ranging from 12-24Hr patrols with little to no sleep. Always doing patrols, raids, air assaults and more. Glad to be home and safe.


----------



## popswala (Jun 3, 2012)

I hear that. The hrs did suck. I'd prob talk to the wife for about 30mins a day with the time difference and me falling asleep on her lol. Its hard on a marriage but its a good test. But yeah, the work hrs are prob the toughest thing to deal with. as long as your roomie didn't have to bad of a schedule either.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 3, 2012)

popswala said:


> I hear that. The hrs did suck. I'd prob talk to the wife for about 30mins a day with the time difference and me falling asleep on her lol. Its hard on a marriage but its a good test. But yeah, the work hrs are prob the toughest thing to deal with. as long as your roomie didn't have to bad of a schedule either.



Yea my second deployment was 15 months and it was stressful on my marriage.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 3, 2012)

Norton said:


> So far so good- I did a week running the 6200 @ stock and just bumped it to 4Ghz yesterday. No issues/No errors.
> 
> It doesn't have a lot of features but it doesn't need much for a cruncher- I still can't believe this board supports all the way up to FX-8150!
> 
> @brandon- FX can go from about 4k ppd and up depending on how high you want to clock them!



You know, I've been eyeballing an A880GZ to replace my anemic A780L3B board in my 1045T cruncher. It's the only reason my 1045T is at 3GHz/1.175v, as it has a BIOS encoded limit of 95w TDP (any higher CPU will cause the board to display a 10 second countdown and shut off), which I don't blame it for because it only has 3 dual-FET power phases. The A880GZ has 4 tri-FET power phases to handle 125w processors, and also appears to be the only reasonable AM3+ mATX board with an SB850. 

Are there any well known etailers with a better price than Newegg's $159 on an FX-8120? I really want to get one and push it tp 4GHz+ on my ASRock 990FX board for some real PPD. Then I can move the 955BE to my AM2NF3-VSTA and make that board useful since the 9750 that was in it is in the mail now. 

If I can actually get a paycheck soon, I might just pull the trigger on an A880GZ and FX-8120. Crank up the OC a bit more on the Thuban, and if the A780L3B craps out I can just swap in the A880GZ and get a nicer OC. That is, unless someone wants to buy that board for a 95w or less CPU (e.g. lesser Thuban, 960T, etc. and a very mild OC). Let me know if that's the case.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 4, 2012)

Well guys, BAD news! I installed the cooler that stinger/Jr sent me along with new TIM and it booted good but after about 5 minutes it hard locked and artifacts all over the screen. Ever since then it will not boot. I tried it in two other PC's  Wasted 25$ plus Jr's shipping money all gone to waste! 

I am so pissed right now.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 4, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well guys, BAD news! I installed the cooler that stinger/Jr sent me along with new TIM and it booted good but after about 5 minutes it hard locked and artifacts all over the screen. Ever since then it will not boot. I tried it in two other PC's  Wasted 25$ plus Jr's shipping money all gone to waste!
> 
> I am so pissed right now.



D:

You could try baking it, but if it completely died you might be SOL. Sorry to hear it quit working on you. I personally wouldn't buy a G80-GT200 card of anywhere else other than an established computer forum due to "bumpgate".


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 4, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> D:
> 
> You could try baking it, but if it completely died you might be SOL. Sorry to hear it quit working on you. I personally wouldn't buy a G80-GT200 card of anywhere else other than an established computer forum due to "bumpgate".



Its a G92 65nm core, you are thinking 8800GTS 320/640 or 8800GTX/Ultra


----------



## Norton (Jun 4, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Its a G92 65nm core, you are thinking 8800GTS 320/640 or 8800GTX/Ultra



If it worked with the other cooler and a bad fan then double check your installation... sounds like you may have the new cooler shorting out to something on the PCB or the cooler may have flexed the PCB too much.

Did the mounting points on both coolers match?

Another thought- can you switch the fan from the cooler you just got into the old cooler and reinstall?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 4, 2012)

Actually, all the cards I listed do seem to die prematurely. I had a 55nm 9800 GT that blew up in less than a year, and a 65nm 9800 GT that lasted a year and a half. I'm pretty sure Charlie D (as much as we hate him) when he was still at the Inquirer did an analysis of the MacBook Pro with the GF9400 + 9600m GT chips and found the 9600 still had the same bump composition as the 8400/8600. Not saying the following articles are entirely accurate, but here they are for your reading pleasure:

http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer...s-apple-macbook-pros-nvidia-bad-bump-material

http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/1022894/nvidia-chipsets-defective

http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/1010836/apple-knowledgebase-g92s-defective


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 4, 2012)

I have tried to re-install old cooler and still no boot. The cooler is IDENTICAL to the one that was removed just different sticker logo.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 4, 2012)

=/ Jr haz sad panda. Me triez do somfin nice.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 4, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> =/ Jr haz sad panda. Me triez do somfin nice.



I feel like karate chopping this card in half! It's just my luck that I take a chance on some with ebay and it fails fast. I know I installed the cooler right and properly. I have done this many times.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 4, 2012)

The card is probably dead so you can't hurt it any more. With that said pull the cooler and look the pcb over real good. Also you can try to put the old cooler back on and see how it goes.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 4, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have tried to re-install old cooler and still no boot. The cooler is IDENTICAL to the one that was removed just different sticker logo.



^^^



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> The card is probably dead so you can't hurt it any more. With that said pull the cooler and look the pcb over real good. Also you can try to put the old cooler back on and see how it goes.



Already tried it madshot. I also tried two other PC's  Pisses me off when things like this happen. I guess im back on the onboard HD4250


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 4, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> Already tried it madshot. I also tried two other PC's  Pisses me off when things like this happen. I guess im back on the onboard HD4250



I missed that all together. Damn sorry man.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 4, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I missed that all together. Damn sorry man.



Yes sux big time but I guess I will just hold out for a 5770/GTS 450 or somthing when those prices fall.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 4, 2012)

Hold out for a bit B. Might move to something more single card-ish soon


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 4, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yes sux big time but I guess I will just hold out for a 5770/GTS 450 or somthing when those prices fall.



If you're interested in my old XFX 5770 (no, I never registered it so I don't have the stupid warranty), it's sitting here on my desk. I think the only thing wrong with it is the DVI ports suddenly changed hue about 6 months after I got it (one is reddish, the other greenish) but I'll have to verify if that is still an issue or not, but HDMI and VGA worked fine for the life of the card. Been overclocked to 960/1300 for 2 years and hasn't skipped a beat. Let me know via PM and I'll see what we can do.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 4, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> If you're interested in my old XFX 5770 (no, I never registered it so I don't have the stupid warranty), it's sitting here on my desk. I think the only thing wrong with it is the DVI ports suddenly changed hue about 6 months after I got it (one is reddish, the other greenish) but I'll have to verify if that is still an issue or not, but HDMI and VGA worked fine for the life of the card. Been overclocked to 960/1300 for 2 years and hasn't skipped a beat. Let me know via PM and I'll see what we can do.



YGPM on half working 5770


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 4, 2012)

Ok guys Jstn is gonna hook me up with the 5770 for my K9A2 Platinum board with 4200+ x2 cpu and a thuban heatpipe cooler!

Thank you so much!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 4, 2012)

No problem, man! Even though your 8800 GT was a downer, my (determined to be fully working) HD 5770 would kick its ass anyway.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 5, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> No problem, man! Even though your 8800 GT was a downer, my (determined to be fully working) HD 5770 would kick its ass anyway.



Hell yea man! I hope you enjoy it, I ran the 4200+ as a HTPC until my mother in law needed a PC and I gave her the motherboard and another CPU.

With the 5770 I may get back into battlefield 3 at work LOL

Here is your combo all packed up!


----------



## Norton (Jun 5, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hell yea man! I hope you enjoy it, I ran the 4200+ as a HTPC until my mother in law needed a PC and I gave her the motherboard and another CPU.
> 
> With the 5770 I may get back into battlefield 3 at work LOL
> 
> ...



Now your 1055T is homeless!! 

Hey got my #5 star back again!!! wtf- it comes, it goes, it comes back again????


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 5, 2012)

Norton said:


> Now your 1055T is homeless!!
> 
> Hey got my #5 star back again!!! wtf- it comes, it goes, it comes back again????



Its not homeless, my 785G came in today and Jr is going to test and flash it for me tomorrow. then once his 2600K combo from Kiex gets here, He is shipping my 785G/I3-530/P7H55-M Pro/2x2GB Vipers 

FUN CRUNCHER EXPLOSION once that package arrives


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 5, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hell yea man! I hope you enjoy it, I ran the 4200+ as a HTPC until my mother in law needed a PC and I gave her the motherboard and another CPU.
> 
> With the 5770 I may get back into battlefield 3 at work LOL
> 
> ...



Here's your video card all bundled up lol. You'll get this and a bunch of green Newegg peanuts soon. 

I have to take my parents to the airport early tomorrow morning but I'll try to get to the post office in the afternoon. So glad they are open until 6pm.


----------



## Norton (Jun 5, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Its not homeless, my 785G came in today and Jr is going to test and flash it for me tomorrow. then once his 2600K combo from Kiex gets here, He is shipping my 785G/I3-530/P7H55-M Pro/2x2GB Vipers
> 
> FUN CRUNCHER EXPLOSION once that package arrives



EXCELLENT!!!! 





I'll be holding onto a piece of the Pie for you!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 5, 2012)

Cool guys. Like seeing all the upgrades floating around nowadays. HMMMMMM



My 720be is now posted for anyone to get. No takers here in the crunching realm.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 5, 2012)

Norton said:


> EXCELLENT!!!!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120604/monty-burns41.jpg
> 
> I'll be holding onto a piece of the Pie for you!



Most excellent!  Running all Sandy's w00t! Should be here in a couple days.


----------



## Norton (Jun 5, 2012)

Hmmm.... maybe it's time to start planning for my server build!!!

I really like haz'ng Pie


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh and running all Phenom II's now. LOL


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 5, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Cool guys. Like seeing all the upgrades floating around nowadays. HMMMMMM
> 
> 
> 
> My 720be is now posted for anyone to get. No takers here in the crunching realm.



720BE's are great chips! I had a nice one that would unlock and OC to 3.8ghz! Wished I had never sold it


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 5, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> 720BE's are great chips!



Mine is either with Chicken Patty or at popswala's.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 5, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Mine is either with Chicken Patty or at popswala's.



I sold mine on anandtech, I would have to find the heatware eval to remember were it went to LOL


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 5, 2012)

I wonder if gillbot ever used that UD3H I sent him.... 

Either way it's currently paired with an 880GM-UD2H. Oh brandon:





Pair it with 2x2GB and you have on hella good board.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 5, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> I wonder if gillbot ever used that UD3H I sent him....
> 
> Either way it's currently paired with an 880GM-UD2H. Oh brandon:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120605/Capture004536.jpg
> ...



Hell yea! Looks like a BEAST!

I updated my sig but I am at the 8 line limit  I cannot put some of the full descriptions of the crunchers in there so I will have to shorten them if I get anymore.


----------



## Norton (Jun 5, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> 720BE's are great chips! I had a nice one that would unlock and OC to 3.8ghz! Wished I had never sold it



This one used to be mine- it unlocks but I never really pressed it for voltage or anything- stock clock voltage for 3 core was low @1.22v



JrRacinFan said:


> Mine is either with Chicken Patty or at popswala's.



Strange how some chips circulate around like that ain't it


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 5, 2012)

Norton said:


> This one used to be mine- it unlocks but I never really pressed it for voltage or anything- stock clock voltage for 3 core was low @1.22v
> 
> Strange how some chips circulate around like that ain't it



If it was the 720BE Mad Shot was selling, I bought it yesterday. Going to swap the 1045T out of the wimpy Biostar A780L3B board, put the 720BE in without unlocking (no ACC support) but a mild OC, and move the 1045T to the 990FX and clock it up. The 955BE will move from the 990FX to my nForce3 board or maybe I'll swap CPUs with Brandon's K9A2 Platinum/4200+ when it arrives. Finally, I can satisfy the Biostar's 95w CPU limit without having to use a Thuban.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 5, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> If it was the 720BE Mad Shot was selling, I bought it yesterday. Going to swap the 1045T out of the wimpy Biostar A780L3B board, put the 720BE in without unlocking (no ACC support) but a mild OC, and move the 1045T to the 990FX and clock it up. The 955BE will move from the 990FX to my nForce3 board or maybe I'll swap CPUs with Brandon's K9A2 Platinum/4200+ when it arrives. Finally, I can satisfy the Biostar's 95w CPU limit without having to use a Thuban.



That MSI K9A2 Platinum supports thubans as well


----------



## Norton (Jun 5, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> If it was the 720BE Mad Shot was selling, I bought it yesterday. Going to swap the 1045T out of the wimpy Biostar A780L3B board, put the 720BE in without unlocking (no ACC support) but a mild OC, and move the 1045T to the 990FX and clock it up. The 955BE will move from the 990FX to my nForce3 board or maybe I'll swap CPUs with Brandon's K9A2 Platinum/4200+ when it arrives. Finally, I can satisfy the Biostar's 95w CPU limit without having to use a Thuban.



That's the one! 
   I was able to run at 3.0Ghz stable as a 3 core or 2.6 Ghz as a 4 core w/o touching the voltage. I crunched with it for about 2 months and it ran in my main or in my spare rig since I've owned it (bought it new...)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 5, 2012)

Norton said:


> Strange how some chips circulate around like that ain't it



Used to be ASCstinger's which I think went to him from Shadowfold who purchased it new. Talking a 5 owner chip.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm apparently the third owner of a Gigabyte GTX 460 from here as well. Still runs great even with scorched areas on the PCB lol.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 5, 2012)

No one with any spare VRM/VRAM heatsinks?


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 5, 2012)

Brandon, did that 8800GT cooler arrive yet??????


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 5, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Brandon, did that 8800GT cooler arrive yet??????



His 8800 GT blew up shortly after installing it, if I recall. I traded a 5770 for his K9A2 Platinum/X2 4200+ combo to get him back in business.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 6, 2012)

@ jr

Your 720 is with pops.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 6, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Brandon, did that 8800GT cooler arrive yet??????



As jstn said the 8800GT died about 15 minutes after cooler install  I have rechecked my installation countless times and no mistake was made. I think the previous owner ran the card with the faulty fan for two long and it was exposed to high temps. Its sitting in my desk at work and may offer it up to anyone that may think they can fix it for the price of shipping. Hate to see a good card go down like that its kinda shocking really.


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 6, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> As jstn said the 8800GT died about 15 minutes after cooler install  I have rechecked my installation countless times and no mistake was made. I think the previous owner ran the card with the faulty fan for two long and it was exposed to high temps. Its sitting in my desk at work and may offer it up to anyone that may think they can fix it for the price of shipping. Hate to see a good card go down like that its kinda shocking really.



 Damn bro, that really really sucks! You might try the ole baking trick as It might just have been a solder issue.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 6, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Damn bro, that really really sucks! You might try the ole baking trick as It might just have been a solder issue.



the pc booted once then froze about 15 minutes later and has never booted again. tried different pc's and the original cooler with no help.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 6, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Damn bro, that really really sucks! You might try the ole baking trick as It might just have been a solder issue.



Baking trick eh? What's that, about 20 minutes at 350 F?  Can i put one in with the chocolate Chip cookies?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 6, 2012)

Arjai said:


> Baking trick eh? What's that, about 20 minutes at 350 F?  Can i put one in with the chocolate Chip cookies?



Hahah Yes you can. You can also bake a cake with it.


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 6, 2012)

Arjai said:


> Baking trick eh? What's that, about 20 minutes at 350 F?  Can i put one in with the chocolate Chip cookies?



 Nope, but seriously, you strip the card down to the bare card and bake at 375F for no more than 8 minutes and it will reflow the solder.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Edit*

I just went ahead and made a WTB thread, this build is a GO!

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2648085#post2648085


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 6, 2012)

I think I'm about to pull the trigger on an FX-8120 and an Accelero L2 for my GT 440. I just sold my 955BE today to mx500torid so I'm in need of MOAR CPU. 

That is, unless someone is going to angrily punt more Phenom IIs through my window, but I think it's time to make a solid performance investment.


----------



## Norton (Jun 6, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> I think I'm about to pull the trigger on an FX-8120 and an Accelero L2 for my GT 440. I just sold my 955BE today to mx500torid so I'm in need of MOAR CPU.
> 
> That is, unless someone is going to angrily punt more Phenom IIs through my window, but I think it's time to make a solid performance investment.



955 available in B/S/T (only C2 revision though ):

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2647788&postcount=1

** EDIT- FX-8150 is worth the extra $30 over the 8120 IMHO  **


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 6, 2012)

What's the difference between the 8120/8150? Better bins?


----------



## Norton (Jun 6, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> What's the difference between the 8120/8150? Better bins?



Seems to be better binned chip as they are both 125w but 8150 has a higher stock clock. That said Daimus seems to have easily bumped his 8120 up to 4.2-4.4 Ghz....


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 6, 2012)

Ah, what the heck, I'll go for the 8150. Then I can just buy the Accelero in a week and use the silly $10 Newegg gift card they are emailing me 4 days later (bastards). 

I'm sure 3 lunch breaks at work is worth getting the better CPU.


----------



## Norton (Jun 6, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Ah, what the heck, I'll go for the 8150. Then I can just buy the Accelero in a week and use the silly $10 Newegg gift card they are emailing me 4 days later (bastards).
> 
> I'm sure 3 lunch breaks at work is worth getting the better CPU.



We always find a way to spend that extra 20-30, 50...100 dollars we didn't really want to spend don't we!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah, I'm going to buy a Rosewill 8 port gigabit switch to replace my unstoppable Linksys EZXS55w that I have powered by a USB port. Need moar ethernet ports.  

Remind me not to shop for computer parts too often. I end up finding stuff that I "need" and end up spending a crapload of money almost every time. At least going on a B/S/T binge saved me some money and flipping my Q6600 and 955BE nearly offset the Q9300/P5WDH Deluxe/4GB DDR2 and cooler bundle I bought today. 

I'm not going to bump my HD 6950 FS thread at all because honestly I should hang onto the damn thing until it breaks or becomes too slow. I change my mind so quickly on stuff, and can be quite an impulse buyer when the money is there.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 6, 2012)

@ Jstn7477 ygpm on the 6950. 










































Jk


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 6, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> @ Jstn7477 ygpm on the 6950.



Well played, sir. 

Added a "cheaper" PSU to the list as well, as I have to punt a 6 year old Antec TruePower Trio into the dumpster for being a POS and locking up systems after a day. I spend too much money on this stuff.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 7, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> I think I'm about to pull the trigger on an FX-8120 and an Accelero L2 for my GT 440. I just sold my 955BE today to mx500torid so I'm in need of MOAR CPU.
> 
> That is, unless someone is going to angrily punt more Phenom IIs through my window, but I think it's time to make a solid performance investment.



Can you link me to the Newegg listing for your current 440? I'm looking for a larger heatsink to put on my GT530


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 7, 2012)

ECS NGT440-512QI-F1 GeForce GT 440 (Fermi) 512MB 1...

The Accelero L2 should hopefully fit on it. It's worth a $25 try before my $75 card kills itself.


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 7, 2012)

Well guys, my numbers are going to be going down a bunch, as I had to part with my Gigabyte board and 2700K chip to fund my upcoming medical issues. 

Probably won't be able to re-fund another build for some time.  I will still have my 2500K working and my ole trusty i7 930 but I am sure the numbers will drop considerably in the very near future.


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm really sorry to hear that, not for your numbers as much as for your health! Do get better soon!


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks BP!!!!!


----------



## Norton (Jun 7, 2012)

Black Panther said:


> I'm really sorry to hear that, not for your numbers as much as for your health! Do get better soon!



Agreed would rather have you around than your numbers 

Do get better/feel better and soon!

you old fart- jk


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 7, 2012)

I want to write a public apology to jstn from our recent pm's. Recently I asked if he wanted to do straight ram kit for kit. Tl;Dr sorry man I really do sincerely apologize. That ram is going to Brandon. Hopefully no hard feelings buddy


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 7, 2012)

Not even an hour after I place my order with Newegg... received PM about 6950. D'oh! Guess I'm bringing one of my 460s home and rocking with that for a while until I can buy my dream card.

Stinger, I'm quite saddened to hear about your situation. I wish there was something I could do to help, and I should really be grateful for the things I have. I might change one of my rigs to your name and crunch for you to show my gratitude towards you, if you are willing. It won't come close to matching that i7-2700K, but it's the least I can do for you. I also feel I did a good service to you by buying your GTX 465 (which is wonderful, by the way). I hope that helped you out a little bit, at least. 

I hope your health and financial situation take a positive turn in the near future.


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 7, 2012)

Jstn, thank you so very much my friend!!! Yes, you purchasing the 465 helped a ton man. All of my fellow crunchers are just so frigging awesome I just cannot put it into words!


----------



## Arjai (Jun 7, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Jstn, thank you so very much my friend!!! Yes, you purchasing the 465 helped a ton man. All of my fellow crunchers are just so frigging awesome I just cannot put it into words!



I like these guys a lot, too!

I know I'm a newb but, I DO hope you get well soon, Stinger.


----------



## Daimus (Jun 7, 2012)

Stinger, I would like to join my colleagues and wish you healing. Maybe we can help somehow?


----------



## Daimus (Jun 7, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> What's the difference between the 8120/8150? Better bins?





Norton said:


> Seems to be better binned chip as they are both 125w but 8150 has a higher stock clock. That said Daimus seems to have easily bumped his 8120 up to 4.2-4.4 Ghz....



It's really so. Both chips can easily overclock to 4.5 GHz without voltage bumping. But:
-8120 has stock frequency 3.1/3.6 for 8 cores
-8150 3.6/3.9 for the same
For this reason, it is assumed that at the same frequency over 4 GHz 8150 has lower power consumption (subjectively, it is less heated at the same cooling).
I have not been able to to reach 5GHz with 8120, only 4.9, while, as 8150 was 5.1 in air.
In my country, 8150 is 50% more expensive than 8120, otherwise I would have left it at home.

I totally agree with Norton that if there is a possibility - it is better to get 8150.
I would like to add that only a few tasks FX performs faster than the Phenom.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 7, 2012)

Daimus said:


> for 8 cores4 modules


Sorry I had to correct you. Sometimes we lose sight as to what the chip actually is.  Oh did I mention I like the fx-6200 ?


----------



## Daimus (Jun 7, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Sorry I had to correct you. Sometimes we lose sight as to what the chip actually is.



Fixed: for 4 dual-core modules

As for the FX-6200, Norton can appreciate, I have not used this chip.


----------



## Norton (Jun 7, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Fixed: for 4 dual-core modules
> 
> As for the FX-6200, Norton can appreciate, I have not used this chip.



8x1= 2x4= 8 hardware processing units. Whatever it is, it can run 8 jobs at once! 

Unusual tidbit: WCG lists FX as 6 or 8 individual CPU's (Thubans as 1 CPU w/6 cores)

FX-6200 runs well but I like them both.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 7, 2012)

The mailman dropped off the K9A2 combo and the 720BE just now. I need to hurry the !@#$ up and get my stuff done at work so I can get these running.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 7, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> mailman dropped off the K9A2 combo and the 720BE



Wish my 2600k combo would get posted that quick.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 7, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> The mailman dropped off the K9A2 combo and the 720BE just now. I need to hurry the !@#$ up and get my stuff done at work so I can get these running.



That was QUICK! it still shows the 5770 getting here tomorrow


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah, they said the CPU would come in tomorrow but it arrived today with the combo. USPS Priority Mail stuff is supposed to be 2 days but my video card I sent to Kantastic is taking 3. It's a bit ridiculous how their tracking system can't even track a package and get the delivery date right sometimes.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 7, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> The mailman



What's funny, when you said the mailman I thought you meant "TheMailMan", meaning our own TPU comedic.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah, I was going to type that but I figured you guys would catch it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 7, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Wish my 2600k combo would get posted that quick.



It's here!!!!! My postal delivery just left me a box


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 7, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> It's here!!!!! My postal delivery just left me a box



HOLY SH*T!!! finally!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 7, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> HOLY SH*T!!! finally!



I'll work on getting your end Monday latest. I just want to make sure this stuff works and is unscathed.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 7, 2012)

jrracinfan said:


> i'll work on getting your end monday latest. I just want to make sure this stuff works and is unscathed.



monday? Lol HJAHAHAHAH


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 7, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> monday? Lol HJAHAHAHAH



Yeah  I know I have had you waiting for a while now. Please be patient It's going to be a busy Saturday for me and I also have to work. Tomorrow is the plan to get all my rigs re-configured.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 7, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> The mailman dropped off the K9A2 combo and the 720BE just now. I need to hurry the !@#$ up and get my stuff done at work so I can get these running.



Damn thats quick. I though it wasn't supposed to be there till tomorrow.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 7, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Yeah  I know I have had you waiting for a while now. Please be patient It's going to be a busy Saturday for me and I also have to work. Tomorrow is the plan to get all my rigs re-configured.



Ok I guess monday wont hurt


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 7, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok I guess monday wont hurt



Yeah it's just a couple more days. Just a few dude. I'm sorry....


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 7, 2012)

Brandon's board is working great with the 720BE, GT 440 and my 2GB OCZ 1066 CL5 sticks. Currently at 3.6GHz for now on a dirty Win7 install (I think I installed it on the M5A99X I had to return) until I can play with it more, but at least it's up now. Too lazy to pull the Thuban out of the mATX PC because honestly it's a cute little sleeper. Haven't decided whether I will torture it with GTX 460s and F@H yet, but it does have 4 PCIe slots so... 

FX-8150, cheap PSU, 8 port gigabit switch and Accelero L2 Plus ordered yesterday. Can't wait!

EDIT: Oops, it had a BSOD. Bumping it down a notch since it is a C2 stepping.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 8, 2012)

So I take it chip is good for you?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jun 8, 2012)

Anyone here got a spare 939 board with some 333 ram they wouldn't mind giving up? I found a Athlon 64 X2 3800+ for $10 on my local kijji and I wanna start up a new cruncher :3


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 8, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Anyone here got a spare 939 board with some 333 ram they wouldn't mind giving up? I found a Athlon 64 X2 3800+ for $10 on my local kijji and I wanna start up a new cruncher :3



I have a spare 939 board and some pc3200 memory in it. I can't in good mind give it away but I will give you a good price on it since you are a fellow cruncher. It also has a x2 4200+ in it. Pm me if interested.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 8, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> So I take it chip is good for you?



Yep, it's running good at 3.5 now. I'll have to see what voltages it likes at that frequency and I'll probably swap with the 1045T.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 8, 2012)

You have it unlocked to x4?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 8, 2012)

The K9A2 has an ancient SB600 and the only board with either real or fake ACC functionality that I own currently is the 990FX Extreme4 which is getting FX-8150 treatment next week.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 8, 2012)

Ah cool. I think you will get better production running x3 A 3.5 the x4 @ 2.8 anyway. I am seeing that more cores doesn't always equal more point/production. My x2 555 unlocked to x4 is kinking the crap out of my 1055t x6 right now and I suspect the 970be is going to do the same once it hits full throttle. And if the 970 doesn't it will get a os change to see if it will then.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah, this 720BE is going to take some work. I went out and got a pizza and came back to work to find that computer had blank screened. Trying 3.4 and I lowered the NB clock to 2200 and it's still running an hour later, so it's either of those. 

Either way, since it's an old C2 version, that's probably about what I will get out of it and honestly that's even better for my wimpy Biostar board. I think I'll swap the chips in the next few days and light up the 1045T on the K9A2. Surely even the oldest 790FX can probably do 250-260 HTT.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 8, 2012)

You'll find it's happy spot. You are real close now.


----------



## Norton (Jun 8, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Yeah, this 720BE is going to take some work. I went out and got a pizza and came back to work to find that computer had blank screened. Trying 3.4 and I lowered the NB clock to 2200 and it's still running an hour later, so it's either of those.
> 
> Either way, since it's an old C2 version, that's probably about what I will get out of it and honestly that's even better for my wimpy Biostar board. I think I'll swap the chips in the next few days and light up the 1045T on the K9A2. Surely even the oldest 790FX can probably do 250-260 HTT.



MSI made some real nice boards back then- my DKA-790GX Platinum has been running strong since the day I got it!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 8, 2012)

My Msi boards blow chunks. And you do know the reason I say that. But maybe I ought to let all that pent up hostility against all three of them go. I mean they are atleast running and doing there job hehe


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah, this K9A2 Platinum seems to be going strong (don't know how old it is, didn't look at the date on the PCB). We'll see how it holds up against an overclocked 1045T in a few days. If it ends up finishing off the board in the near future, so be it. At least it was doing something useful.


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 8, 2012)

Norton said:


> MSI made some real nice boards back then- my DKA-790GX Platinum has been running strong since the day I got it!!!





ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> My Msi boards blow chunks. And you do know the reason I say that. But maybe I ought to let all that pent up hostility against all three of them go. I mean they are atleast running and doing there job hehe



I had some ass kicking MSI boards back in the Socket A days, but really has some crap boards during the 939 days and up into the Phenom days.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 8, 2012)

Only good MSI board I had was a p7n platinum that went to Batou a couple years back. Bought it for $100 sold for $75. That thing was paired with a kickass e5200 r0 stepping that did 4.3ghz @1.33v.


----------



## Norton (Jun 8, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> I had some ass kicking MSI boards back in the *Socket A days*, but really has some crap boards during the 939 days and up into the Phenom days.



I was stuck with PCChips boards back in the Super 7/Socket A days  I would have been better off with trying to glue the components to the box the boards came in and throwing the boards in the trash.... my system would have run better


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 8, 2012)

I actually trash picked a system with a PCChips Socket 478 motherboard in it about 2 years ago, and it was still working after many years with an EZ-Media "gutless wonder" PSU. I still have one of the sticks of DDR that came out of it. One of the pins caught on fire in the memory slot but somehow both the memory and the board were perfectly fine.

Blowing up/finishing off cheap or older hardware seems exciting to me for some reason. I guess I see it as an easy way to get rid of old junk and make way for nicer, newer stuff. Conversely, I have nasty fits of rage if something really new or expensive decides to break or is malfunctioning. Funny how that works.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 8, 2012)

My socket 7 was based around a Ecs board. Now my Socket A days where mainly Abit with a splash of Asus and Epox. S939's where all Asus.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 8, 2012)

Got the 5770 and it booted with it but I will do more testing at work (AKA game all day HAHAHA). Thank you so much justin


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 8, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Got the 5770 and it booted with it but I will do more testing at work (AKA game all day HAHAHA). Thank you so much justin



Cool man, I'm sure it will work fine. It passed through 30 minutes of Furmark last week. 

ATI 5xxx+ cards seem to be pretty darn hard to kill versus those DX10 era NVIDIA cards and their defective solder bumps.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 8, 2012)

Ok I just got to work and installed the card with the latest drivers and I am getting blocked artifacts in games  Here is a screen shot of skyrim with the issues. Seems I can't win for loosing


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 8, 2012)

Try turning off AA. That card's been solid for two years. http://skyrimforums.org/threads/video-artifacting-pixelating.8000/

If you're still having issues with other games and such, please PM me. I won't leave you hanging if something's wrong with my card.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 8, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Try turning off AA. That card's been solid for two years. http://skyrimforums.org/threads/video-artifacting-pixelating.8000/
> 
> If you're still having issues with other games and such, please PM me. I won't leave you hanging if something's wrong with my card.



I just testing COD4 and there was no boxes so let me test the AA on Skyrim and some other games. I wished I would have let BF3 update last night I would test it out as well. I also noticed that the clocks are alot higher than the card shows on newegg? did you use a OCed bios?

*EDIT*

I just tested with no AA or AF and the artifacts are gone. Seems like it was just the game itself! NO WORRIES! HAHAHAHHAHAHAH


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 8, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I just testing COD4 and there was no boxes so let me test the AA on Skyrim and some other games. I wished I would have let BF3 update last night I would test it out as well. I also noticed that the clocks are alot higher than the card shows on newegg? did you use a OCed bios?



I edited the BIOS 2 years ago, yes. 110MHz OC on the core and 50MHz OC on the mem at stock volts. I used it in my gaming rig until last October when I built the Sandy system and I've never had any problems with artifacts. Card can do 1GHz but needs volts, plus 960MHz is the AMD overdrive limit for it so it's reasonably "safe."


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 8, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> I edited the BIOS 2 years ago, yes. 110MHz OC on the core and 50MHz OC on the mem at stock volts. I used it in my gaming rig until last October when I built the Sandy system and I've never had any problems with artifacts. Card can do 1GHz but needs volts, plus 960MHz is the AMD overdrive limit for it so it's reasonably "safe."



I just tested BF3 SP on medium with some fancy visuals and its smooth as butter! The card works great! Thank you again! I hate that skyrim is the way it is, the engine needs to have a lot of the bugs fixed.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 8, 2012)

No problem! If I recall, these traded blows with GTX 260s a couple years ago, so it's definitely an upgrade over an 8800 GT.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 8, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> No problem! If I recall, these traded blows with GTX 260s a couple years ago, so it's definitely an upgrade over an 8800 GT.



actually with the clocks you have it will trade blows with a GTX 285 

I am going to leave you heatware this morning as well!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 8, 2012)

Cool, thanks. I'm getting closer to reeling in this 720BE on the K9A2 but it was frozen this morning. I'm going to return it to stock clocks today and see if it still has any issues so I may identify the problem.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 8, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Cool, thanks. I'm getting closer to reeling in this 720BE on the K9A2 but it was frozen this morning. I'm going to return it to stock clocks today and see if it still has any issues so I may identify the problem.



I know I ran the 1005T at 3.6Ghz 1.45V (voltage settings only had three for some reason) and it was crunching stable and would run for days without issues. I think with denab it has more voltage setting thought since it was one of the first higher end 790FX that was released. The later 790FX was 710SB with DDR3


----------



## Norton (Jun 8, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Cool, thanks. I'm getting closer to reeling in this 720BE on the K9A2 but it was frozen this morning. I'm going to return it to stock clocks today and see if it still has any issues so I may identify the problem.



On that 720BE I always found it best to run @ 3.0Ghz as an X3 or 2.6-2.8Ghz as an X4 (ppd was about the same) and the memory at DDR2 800. It will take a slight bump on the NB (2200 was OK for me)

Other info:
a)  I never put a lot of volts into it (1.3v or so to go to 3.0/X3 or to unlock to X4) 
b)  stock/auto X3 voltage is low (1.22v) and it was always super stable and cool at stock voltage and clocks.
c)  It got about 2k ppd for the month or two I used it for crunching
d)  YMMV


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 8, 2012)

Brandon's gon' be a happy camper! ETA 6/11 for an MSI 785G + i3 530 + p7h55-m pro + 2x2GB 1866 cl9 viper extremes! Told you I wouldn't make you wait much longer.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 8, 2012)

BTW guys, Operation Debbie (Aunts build) was a huge success! She is getting the following specs

AMD Athlon X4 630 Quad Core
Gigabyte MA770T-UD3P AM3 Motherboard
Pareema 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR3
XFX 9600GSO
Diablotek Black SGCC Steel Diamond with 400W Power Supply
120GB Hard Drive (May Upgrade later)
Dvd burner
4x Coolermaster 120mm fans (NEW)

Total cost with shipping was 209.17$!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 8, 2012)

Brandon! Now if I knew you needed a flockin HDD ...... Now you tell me


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 8, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Brandon! Now if I knew you needed a flockin HDD ...... Now you tell me



Its ok, I have some spares that will work for now, I doubt they will pack it full so soon. I will tell her that I will upgrade it to a 500GB or so later.


----------



## Norton (Jun 8, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> BTW guys, Operation Debbie (Aunts build) was a huge success! She is getting the following specs
> 
> AMD Athlon X4 630 Quad Core
> Gigabyte MA770T-UD3P AM3 Motherboard
> ...





What did you end up using for a CPU cooler?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 8, 2012)

Norton said:


> What did you end up using for a CPU cooler?



I have some stock ones laying around from other builds and with the 4 extra 120mm fans in the case it should keep it cool under load at stock clocks.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 8, 2012)

I've seemingly stabilized the 720BE now. The last things I did were reduce vcore to 1.35 from 1.41 and reduced memory multiplier to 4x from 5.33x. It's running great at 3.4 so I'm going to bump up the multi a bit and see what happens. My guess is that the DDR2 part of the memory controller sucks, it needs lots of volts to do 1066 on 2 sticks, or the board doesn't like my 2.1v OCZ Platinums.

I also got AudiTuner's Q9300 bundle in, and while the board only does ~380 FSB (1520) which translates to 2850MHz (7.5*380) and 760MHz DDR2, I think it's a very decent OC on a low-multi Yorkfield quad on a 975X chipset that was never officially recommended by Intel (but the P5WDH Deluxe has had like 30 BIOS updates to support any CPU). Overall I'm very pleased with that system after adding MCH and FSB Termination voltage to stabilize it. A steal for $110 bucks IMO considering just the CPU and the 4GB DDR2 costs that much.


----------



## popswala (Jun 9, 2012)

Anyone got any am2/am2+ mobos (ddr2 of course)? Prob gonna need a few other things but it all depends on the boards such as psu's & ram. Figured I'd ask on here. I've been lookin for a while now but not much luck.

That sounds like a sweet build you did there brandon. hit us up with some pics of the build. You know we love that kind of stuff here.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jun 10, 2012)

Hey brandon, the 5770 will do that with wet textures in skyrim. If uou install a water mod it'll clear up(it did for me)


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 12, 2012)

I woke up this morning to find my home computer completely dead. No standby lights or anything.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 12, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> I woke up this morning to find my home computer completely dead. No standby lights or anything.



OMMFG. Time for a new power supply, maybe motherboard. Unplug/completely disconnect the power supply from the mobo and leave everything sit for a few hours.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 12, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> I woke up this morning to find my home computer completely dead. No standby lights or anything.



Is this your 2600K???


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2012)

Damn, not good man.  Do as Jr said.  Hopefully it's just a PSU at worst.  Maybe you plug it all back in a few hours from now and it works.  Has happened to me.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 12, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Damn, not good man.  Do as Jr said.  Hopefully it's just a PSU at worst.  Maybe you plug it all back in a few hours from now and it works.  Has happened to me.



Also happened to me at work when we had a large power surge! The PC would not respond so I unplugged it for 10 minutes then it worked fine.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2012)

Yep, I've had that happen to me multiple times.  I've been lucky.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 12, 2012)

I have noticed the surge deal and not booting right away seems to be a Intel thing. Most of the time if everything is left unhooked for soem time it will boot like there's nothing wrong.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2012)

Funy that's happened to me with my AMD rigs I believe.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 12, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I have noticed the surge deal and not booting right away seems to be a Intel thing. Most of the time if everything is left unhooked for soem time it will boot like there's nothing wrong.





Chicken Patty said:


> Yep, I've had that happen to me multiple times.  I've been lucky.





brandonwh64 said:


> Also happened to me at work when we had a large power surge! The PC would not respond so I unplugged it for 10 minutes then it worked fine.



Sounds like the 'Ghost in the Machine!' 

*I just clicked some of you all's WCG badges. You's are doin' enough points in an hour, that I do in a day! It looks like it will be, just under, a thousand days until I get a badge!


----------



## Norton (Jun 12, 2012)

Arjai said:


> Sounds like the 'Ghost in the Machine!'
> 
> *I just clicked some of you all's WCG badges. You's are doin' enough points in an hour, that I do in a day! It looks like it will be, just under, a thousand days until I get a badge!



Hang in there Arjai- you'll get there!

" Endeavor to persevere"- The Outlaw Josey Wales


----------



## theonedub (Jun 12, 2012)

My main machine was cycling through BSODs for about 2-3hrs last night. Thought it was a goner, but it turns out the multi-monitor/multi-GPU setup decided it didn't want to work anymore. Both cards are functional, just can't stand to be in the same machine anymore


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2012)

Arjai, as I once said.  Patience pays off, trust me on that. 

Theonedub

Isn't that typical with every couple?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 13, 2012)

Round two with my gaming rig. Swapped out Rosewill Capstone 550w with Rosewill RG530 unit. Flip switch, no standby lights. Press power button, hear an electrical arc and PSU instantly shuts off. 

I am close to tears right now.


----------



## Norton (Jun 13, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Round two with my gaming rig. Swapped out Rosewill Capstone 550w with Rosewill RG530 unit. Flip switch, no standby lights. Press power button, hear an electrical arc and PSU instantly shuts off.
> 
> I am close to tears right now.



That really sucks  Sounds like you need to tear down and look for signs of a short!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 13, 2012)

My motherfucking GTX 460's voltage controller just caught on fire.

Pics or it didn't happen:


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 13, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Round two with my gaming rig. Swapped out Rosewill Capstone 550w with Rosewill RG530 unit. Flip switch, no standby lights. Press power button, hear an electrical arc and PSU instantly shuts off.
> 
> I am close to tears right now.



First and foremost Jstn, shit can all of the damn ROSEWILL POS power supplies man!!!!!!!! They are frigging junk brother! Pick up a quality Corsair, Enermax, or Seasonic. I have seen more shit damaged due to shitty power supplies. 



Jstn7477 said:


> My motherfucking GTX 460's voltage controller just caught on fire.



OMG!!!!! Your not talking about the GTX465 you just got from me; are you?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 13, 2012)

Damn man that really blows. I hope you can save rest of the rig.


----------



## Norton (Jun 13, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> My motherfucking GTX 460's voltage controller just caught on fire.
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120612/IMAG0048.jpg



 Damn! Are you seeing any damage on the mobo or anywhere else?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 13, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> My motherfucking GTX 460's voltage controller just caught on fire.
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120612/IMAG0048.jpg



Guessing you may need these cards quicker than expected. Will attempt to work on getting them out sooner. PM me your address.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 13, 2012)

First, let me reassure Stinger that his 465 is safe and sound at work in another PC. I was tempted to use it in this computer but the noise and heat put me off lol. Plus, it gets great PPD as a full time folder anyway. 

It was my EVGA 1GB/256bit one. It blew up on the new PSU I was testing.

Rest assured, the motherboard and CPU are completely unscathed. Everything works on the Intel 3000 graphics. The power supplies are honestly very decent. The model I had in there was based on a Super Flower 80Plus Gold platform and cost me $80. JonnyGURU gave the 750w model a 9/10.

Both PSUs did the right thing: instantly shut down within a few milliseconds of me powering on the system. Somehow, moving my 460 around made it go from that state to allowing the system to turn on, but subsequently the chip ended up catching on fire. However, I'm not testing the original unit on this system even though I feel it's completely fine. I think this card simply took a shit like most NVIDIA cards and their weak power circuitry seem to enjoy doing.


----------



## hat (Jun 13, 2012)

I heard that... I can't help but feel that both AMD/ATi and Nvidia are getting lazy and/or cheap with their cards. Either their crummy power circuitry can't handle it, or they're both just ramping up performance as much as possible without real concern of their card's health as they slap junky power circuitry on it. I'd rather have a more expensive card with better power circuitry or a less powerful card that is slower but doesn't use so much power. Cheap tricks like turning down the power on heavy apps like Furmark is just cutting corners.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 13, 2012)

Damn jstn, that sucks brotha.  Glad it's just the card and PSU, coulda been worse.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 13, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Damn jstn, that sucks brotha.  Glad it's just the card and PSU, coulda been worse.



Thanks man. PSU is actually fine. It seems my card decided to be a GTX 590 after a few months of use. :shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 13, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Thanks man. PSU is actually fine. It seems my card decided to be a GTX 590 after a few months of use. :shadedshu


Ah okay, I misread that.  Even better man, at least it wasn't so bad.  We all go through this crap sooner or later man.  I had two boards spark and almost catch fire on me, both times it was a faulty board.  I was getitng ready to throw my PSU in the garbage.  Glad I didn't!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 13, 2012)

Just submitted a support ticket. I think I'll nickname that company "FlameVGA" from now on. Bought the damn card new just under 4 months ago with the PSU.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 13, 2012)

Holy Shit! That chip caught on FIRE! Did the card just surge or something?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 13, 2012)

I really don't know what happened to it. The rig wouldn't turn on for more than a few ms due to SCP until I pulled the board and put it on my desk. Board worked fine with onboard Intel HD3000 and no video card. Put video card back in, rig turns on and chip instantly lights up. Both PSUs work normally.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 13, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> I really don't know what happened to it. The rig wouldn't turn on for more than a few ms due to SCP until I pulled the board and put it on my desk. Board worked fine with onboard Intel HD3000 and no video card. Put video card back in, rig turns on and chip instantly lights up. Both PSUs work normally.



Ok man after seeing this and knowing Jr is getting his card today I sent you and him a PM. hope we can get you back up soon.

*Edit*

I also seen that I am to receive the 6950 today as well.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm probably just going to buy a 7850 DCU2 at the end of the week and call it a day. EVGA hasn't even bothered contacting me yet after I sent a ticket 15 hours ago, and I want something that's cheap, runs cool and quiet in my home PC, so this card seems to fit the bill. My 460 before it blew up was so loud at 70c, it was ridiculous. Jr's cards will go straight into my farm and I'll just bring my quiet GTX 550Ti home until I get a new card. I can't see spending $420 for an effing GTX 670 that has no balls as far as computing ability goes. Sure, the games are smoother and the drivers are better, but I bet something will be out soon to quickly replace it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 13, 2012)

Will get these out ASAP J. Hate to keep you waiting. I got them packaged up and ready to move. They would make great cruncher cards as long as you keep em cool.


Edit
Maybe setting fan at minimum 60% with afterburner? I have the delta on the fans set for silence in each of their bios'


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 13, 2012)

They'll be at my work under the care of a 15K BTU/hr window unit along with the other computers. Maximum room temperature has been about 80F, so they'll do fine. Most of the stock cooler GTX cards run in the 70-80c range up here depending on the fan speeds and work units. Noise is no problem for what I am doing with them.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 14, 2012)

I need this spare 5770 gone guys. I am willing to knock off $10 of the current asking price for fellow dedicated crunchers! 

Check out my FS thread if interested.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 14, 2012)

jstn, I got the 6950 today and it works great! I will post some heatware for you.

*Edit*

Stock clocks unlocked shaders


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 14, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> jstn, I got the 6950 today and it works great! I will post some heatware for you.



That's good news! Hopefully you find much enjoyment in it and it lasts you a long time. 

I brought home my trusty Sparkle Calibre GTX 550 Ti to use temporarily until I can get my PC sorted. Not as fast as a 460 by any means, but it's a quiet (except for the nasty coil whine) and neat looking card. SPARKLE Calibre Series X550 Ti DFL GeForce GTX 550...

Still set on trying to buy an ASUS HD 7850 DirectCUII card for this rig. It seems to be on par with the 6950/70 yet takes significantly less power, and overclocks to 1.1-1.2GHz with ease. I kind of wanted to go NVIDIA this time, but they can't seem to release a new card that isn't $400. As long as the drivers are *as good* as the ones for the 6K series, I think I'll be fine. Then again, NVIDIA's drivers on some cards recently cause Windows 7 to hang halfway through boot until you go into safe mode and uninstall them, so I can't say things are great on the NVIDIA side. I bet those f**king drivers turned down my fan speed or something during the night and blew up my perfectly functional 460 two nights ago.

Oh, by the way, EVGA hasn't given two f**ks about responding to my 1500 character support ticket, so I'm probably going to have to call those idiots in a day or two.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 14, 2012)

Jstn, One question. How do you change the voltage on this card? I tried MSI afterburner different versions and sapphire trixx and none would let me


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hmm, Sapphire Trixx allowed me to. I think it was on the last tab with the core/memory frequencies. There should be a window with three sliders on it, the bottom being the voltage slider that allows 1.1 to 1.18v to be set. I unfortunately haven't used Trixx in months so I don't really remember.

EDIT: https://www.sapphireselectclub.com/ssc/TriXX/TriXX.aspx

The window should look like the last screenshot on that page.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 14, 2012)

J, I know you said you are semi-against EVGA but both of these 460's are reference EVGA 768MB cards.  I think you should try them out a little in SLI before throwing them into the farm.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 14, 2012)

Is there a way to get around the 1.18V limit?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 14, 2012)

lol yeah, I was fine with EVGA until their card caught on fire after just under 4 motnhs and they've yet to answer my support request. 

I might try them out this weekend in SLi, but I'll have to bring home one of my beefy PSUs to try them as a pair. I unfortunately surpassed 768MB of VRAM usage all the time with my 6950 2GB, so I'm curious how the setup will run. The HD 7850 piques my interest as it takes on average only 100 watts, which is great since the A/C is kept at 78F at home and my room frequently becomes warm during the night if I have anything more than this machine and my laptop running.

I've got nothing against your cards at all. I just feel they would be better suit my needs for continuous folding at whatever fan speed keeps them nice and cool as they rake in 30K PPD. The 768MB ones are particularly useful since they have less RAM and disabled ROPs, neither of which afects F@H but can affect gaming.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 14, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Is there a way to get around the 1.18V limit?



That's the limit. Remember, you have to deal with PowerTune so setting high clocks or volts will just make the card run slower during heavy loads as it attempts to stay within the board's power limits. Having a chip with full CUs enabled further decreases the power margins unfortunately, especially on this non-reference card. 

It will probably do around 900 @ 1.14/1.15v. Keep GPU-Z open and check for clock modulation while you test. Furmark reaches PowerTune limits on that card at 870/1.11v from my findings.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 14, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> That's the limit. Remember, you have to deal with PowerTune so setting high clocks or volts will just make the card run slower during heavy loads as it attempts to stay within the board's power limits. Having a chip with full CUs enabled further decreases the power margins unfortunately, especially on this non-reference card.
> 
> It will probably do around 900 @ 1.14/1.15v. Keep GPU-Z open and check for clock modulation while you test. Furmark reaches PowerTune limits on that card at 870/1.11v from my findings.



Your right, anything after stock 6970 clocks it falls on it face only netting 100 point more in 3dmark06

Wished there was a way to increase this. I have seen some of these cards go to 1000 core


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah, that's true. My 5770 could easily do a 150MHz OC, but these fat Cayman chips don't seem to do much unless you have an MSi Twin Frozr PE or some other beefier design. I wouldn't complain though, as it's probably on par with or better than your previous 560Ti. And, AMD cards typically don't end their lives in a fiery death like my 460 did (seems it's common with these EVGA ones from a quick Google search).


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 14, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Yeah, that's true. My 5770 could easily do a 150MHz OC, but these fat Cayman chips don't seem to do much unless you have an MSi Twin Frozr PE or some other beefier design. I wouldn't complain though, as it's probably on par with or better than your previous 560Ti. And, AMD cards typically don't end their lives in a fiery death like my 460 did (seems it's common with these EVGA ones from a quick Google search).



They are about even from what I can tell. The 560TI broke 30K with 900Core while this one does it at 800 core.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 14, 2012)

Card has a little more in her and I'm going to have to do quite a bit of tweaking to get over 4.4Ghz


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 14, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120614/Capture040.jpg
> 
> Card has a little more in her and I'm going to have to do quite a bit of tweaking to get over 4.4Ghz



Jr I broke 30K with her using less clocks! now I know you are better than me at clocking Nvidia cards LOL


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 14, 2012)

That may be true but I am not quite yet versed in what to tweak for 2600k stability yet.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 14, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> That may be true but I am not quite yet versed in what to tweak for 2600k stability yet.



Ahh, yea the clocks above were 4.3ghz


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 14, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ahh, yea the clocks above were 4.3ghz



On my next day off, me and you will have to play with this chip some, if you don't mind


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 14, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> On my next day off, me and you will have to play with this chip some, if you don't mind



yea sure I would be more than glad to help


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 14, 2012)

I mean take a look





For what it is, it seems low to me. What about you?


----------



## Arjai (Jun 14, 2012)

Human Proteome Folding - Phase 2, this project has a boat load of pending validations. What takes them so long? I was hoping to come home tonight with a Milestone but, no...'Pending Validation!'


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah to take awhille. Also the rigs themselves build a pending pool no matter what rpojects your running. I have like 15 pages of pendings.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 14, 2012)

Arjai said:


> this project has a boat load of pending validations.



With you on that one. I have about 3 pages of pendings from crunching on the 2600k.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 14, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Yeah to take awhille. Also the rigs themselves build a pending pool no matter what rpojects your running. I have like 15 pages of pendings.





JrRacinFan said:


> With you on that one. I have about 3 pages of pendings from crunching on the 2600k.



OK, good. I was fearing that i had something to fix! 

Hopefully they will eventually hand out the points I so richly deserve!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 14, 2012)

Once you get to a certain point your pendings will level off and you will start getting points. This is one part of the throttle up process.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 15, 2012)

Anyone have some 100GB+ drives laying around? IDE or SATA doesn't matter just need to get some drives for crunchers. PM me with shipped prices, would love to get these as cheap as possible


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 15, 2012)

**Sigh**
Brandon brandon brandon ..... 

Sorry can't help yah this time. =/ BoT might still have that Maxtor 250GB available.


----------



## Norton (Jun 15, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Anyone have some 100GB+ drives laying around? IDE or SATA doesn't matter just need to get some drives for crunchers. PM me with shipped prices, would love to get these as cheap as possible



I have a SATA notebook HDD around here somewhere- SMART claims errors (bad sectors I think)... I'll send it to you if you feel like messing with it.

I believe it's a Toshiba 5400rpm 250 or 320MB 

Note- It was running fine???


----------



## Norton (Jun 17, 2012)

Hey guys 

I'm doing a reconfigure and will have a crunchers combo available shortly:

Mobo- ASUS M4A79XTD Evo (790X/SB750)

CPU- 960T 

Ram- 2x2GB Team DDR1333

Xig Dark Knight w/AMD, 1366, and 775 hardware

PM if interested- will give a crunchers discount on a package deal

** UPDATE- cruncher combo Sold- Thanks for your support!**


----------



## theonedub (Jun 17, 2012)

I might be interested in that DK Ceramic Edition, drop me a PM with a price shipped to CA if you are willing to split it from the bundle


----------



## Arjai (Jun 17, 2012)

Norton said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I'm doing a reconfigure and will have a crunchers combo available shortly:
> 
> ...



That board supports AMD Overdrive, no? Meaning, 6 cores? no? 

*Wishes he had some money!*


----------



## hat (Jun 17, 2012)

Paulieg: Is that 555 CPU still available? I sent a PM about it some time ago...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 17, 2012)

Arjai said:


> Meaning, 6 cores? no?



From my understanding, he was not able to get it to unlock.


----------



## Norton (Jun 17, 2012)

theonedub said:


> I might be interested in that DK Ceramic Edition, drop me a PM with a price shipped to CA if you are willing to split it from the bundle



Sorry- the Dark Knight is the original model- the DK Night Hawk stays w/me for awhile



Arjai said:


> That board supports AMD Overdrive, no? Meaning, 6 cores? no?
> 
> *Wishes he had some money!*



Yes it does support unlocking- I used it to unlock the 720BE that jstn7477 currently has



JrRacinFan said:


> From my understanding, he was not able to get it to unlock.



Correct- I couldn't get the 960T to unlock but it can OC to 3.8 pretty easy (didn't push further)
** EDIT- didn't try it on this mobo though- may try later today  **


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 17, 2012)

Norton said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I'm doing a reconfigure and will have a crunchers combo available shortly:
> 
> ...




Pm sent there buddy.


----------



## Norton (Jun 17, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Pm sent there buddy.



Combo sold- Thanks!


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 17, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Pm sent there buddy.





Norton said:


> Combo sold- Thanks!



Congrats Mad_Shot!!!! That is an awesome motherboard. If you want, it also has the "Express Gate" to allow instant internet access.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 17, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Congrats Mad_Shot!!!! That is an awesome motherboard. If you want, it also has the "Express Gate" to allow instant internet access.



I also have the M3A79T_Deluxe board which also has the express gate stuff. And it also has quad fire capibility which one day I may try out. Wonder if you can quad fire 4 4870 x2's hmmm Octo fire. LOL


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 17, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> if you can quad fire 4 4870 x2's



4 GPU limit in AMD drivers and Windows 7. You can split them up though between 2 rigs


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 17, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> 4 GPU limit in AMD drivers and Windows 7. You can split them up though between 2 rigs



Well that just sucks. I would only try it if I could use 4 together in one system. Oh well


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 17, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Well that just sucks.



While I agree you would need one hell of a kickass IMC to be able to power them all and prevent bottlenecking. I mean hell, already have some bottlenecking between trifired cards.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 17, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> While I agree you would need one hell of a kickass IMC to be able to power them all and prevent bottlenecking. I mean hell, already have some bottlenecking between trifired cards.



But it would be cool bottlenecks or not.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 17, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> But it would be cool bottlenecks or not.



LOL ...

I guess


----------



## Norton (Jun 17, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> But it would be cool bottlenecks or not.





JrRacinFan said:


> LOL ...
> 
> I guess



It all depends on perspective. Is this cool or does the bottleneck get in the way:



Spoiler:  overkill?












IMHO... Heck no! But don't web surf with 8 GPU's or go take the family out for ice cream in that thing


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 17, 2012)

Or eat ice cream near it while it is running (pc that is)  

Wonder if it would contribute to global warming?


----------



## Daimus (Jun 17, 2012)

But you can save some money on heating bills in winter.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 17, 2012)

Norton said:


> It all depends on perspective. Is this cool or does the bottleneck get in the way:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is no such word in the Tractor pulling lexicon. 'Overkill? What's that?'


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 17, 2012)

hehe lol.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 19, 2012)

*Thank You All!!!!!!!!!*

Ok, I wanted to ?Thank all those who helped out with this Athlon 64 x 2 that Mad Shot built and sent to me!

I was completely shocked to find that inside the big box was an actual computer! WOW!

Thank You, Thank You, Thank You!!!

I also recieved a couple of LAN cards from Mad Shot, my original request was for help setting up a USB Belgin Wifi adapter that Norton was so kind to send me.

Mad Shot suggested a LAN card and said he'd send it to me. He also mentioned a surprise. I'm not sure you all can imagine my level of surprise when I opened that box! Better than any Christmas I've had!! ( I have the misfortune of being born, exactly, one week before Christmas. I've only received a few REAL Birthday Gifts, ever! I mostly got a Birthday/ Christmas gift.). The only thing close to this was years ago when my brother Al bought me a tool set from Sears (I have been an Auto Mechanic, in what seems a past life!).

Anyways, since today was a very tough day, Day Labor job kicked my BUTT, I decided to get my P4 up and running. After a nap, I took it apart, put the new, to me CPU in (found the 2.8 GHz P4 I wanted on e-bay!) and the LAN card. After a brief set up, here I am, typing this on the 'P4 Cruncher!'

In a few moments, I will have BOINC installed and running!  I'm so excited, I may even boot up the MAD Cruncher, as I am calling the Athlon 64 x 2.

Thanks Again guys! You all have once again, Blown My Mind with your generosity! 

I have a little work to do, hopefully I'll be posting on the Mad Cruncher in a little while!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 19, 2012)

Well it was a combined effort from all of us. And from all of us your welcome. 


And for those who didn't get the pm with the build photo. Here it is.


----------



## Norton (Jun 19, 2012)

Just one of the reasons we say that we have a great Team here!!!


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 19, 2012)

What's the card in the 1st expansion slot, and what slot is it?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 19, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> What's the card in the 1st expansion slot, and what slot is it?



It's an AGP video card, don't know the model though. The board uses an NVIDIA nForce3 chipset.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 19, 2012)

You will be correct Jstn7477. Don't need much in way of video for a linux cruncher. Cpu is all you need to rely on.


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 19, 2012)

Just basking in the glory of older hardware. So would be interesting to know what it actually is.


----------



## Norton (Jun 19, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> Just basking in the glory of older hardware. So would be interesting to know what it actually is.



GeForce FX-5500 






**EDIT- file photo- not the actual card ***


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 19, 2012)

Norton said:


> GeForce FX-5500
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120619/FX5500.jpg
> 
> **EDIT- file photo- not the actual card ***



Nice little card for Linux.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks again you all!!

News---

Since it took a while to get the P4 up and Crunching, yes I did it all on my own, I'm gonna pass on the Mad Cruncher, for now.

I have to get up at 4:30 am, which is about 5 hours from now!

Good night, and I'll be looking forward to seeing my next Milestone tomorrow!! (should break 7000 with This old Comp and the P4 running. I need to speak with my sister, seems she has not posted any results in just over a week. I think she leaves the computer on but signs out all the time. Gotta get her to stop that!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 19, 2012)

Sleep well, and the MAD Cruncher should get you around 1000 PPD which should be awesome for you! My A8N-E and X2 4200+ get 900 PPD on Windows 7, and Linux gets even better PPD.


----------



## hat (Jun 19, 2012)

Well, I haven't heard from Paulieg yet, so if anyone wants to send me an AMD PII that unlocks to a quad or even a 3 core that doesn't unlock for really cheap I'd be grateful. Having a lot of trouble with money right now and I'm starting to run into the limits of what I can do with a mere dual core... In turn, I will offer up my PII 550 (which sadly, doesn't unlock) to anyone who could use it for the cost of shipping.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 19, 2012)

hat said:


> Well, I haven't heard from Paulieg yet, so if anyone wants to send me an AMD PII that unlocks to a quad or even a 3 core that doesn't unlock for really cheap I'd be grateful. Having a lot of trouble with money right now and I'm starting to run into the limits of what I can do with a mere dual core... In turn, I will offer up my PII 550 (which sadly, doesn't unlock) to anyone who could use it for the cost of shipping.



What board do you have?


----------



## hat (Jun 19, 2012)

Gigabyte GA-770T-USB3


----------



## Arjai (Jun 19, 2012)

OK! I now have the MAD Cruncher up and running Boinc, I am also writing this on it.  I had a bit of a glitch with the P4 this morning.

I downloaded the updates, around 3:30 am the thunderstorm woke me up, then rebooted to a screen of gooble-de-kook saying it couldn't find the 'BOOT' on any of the partitions. I futzed around for a few minutes, then decided to re-install fresh (since I have been messing with it a bit before I could get online).

So, install was going good, I figured I'd wake up and have to reboot, done. However, said thunderstorm knocked out power sometime after I went back to bed. It was restored around 10am.

So, finally got it re installed and set up The Boinc manager, again! Then it was on to the Mad Cruncher.

Only problem, so far, is the DVI connection will die. Monitor will say, input not supported, and give me a blank screen. In fact it just did that and I switched over to a VGA cable.

Upshot is this, I now have 3 computers and 4 cores Crunching right here in my room! I also have another computer, my sister's, with two threads that I am in the process of trying to get her to run all the time. She leaves the computer on, nearly 24/7, but will log off. Thus closing the Boinc Manager. I'm waiting for her call back, then I will be crunching at full speed!

Although, 4 cores, all running at 2GHz, or better, 3 cores on Linux...Should pump up my Daily points quite nicely, all by themselves. Especially since I appear to have all the kinks out!


----------



## Norton (Jun 19, 2012)

Arjai said:


> OK! I now have the MAD Cruncher up and running Boinc, I am also writing this on it.  I had a bit of a glitch with the P4 this morning.
> 
> I downloaded the updates, around 3:30 am the thunderstorm woke me up, then rebooted to a screen of gooble-de-kook saying it couldn't find the 'BOOT' on any of the partitions. I futzed around for a few minutes, then decided to re-install fresh (since I have been messing with it a bit before I could get online).
> 
> ...



Congrats!!!  You're on your way to the millionaire's club ... keep on crunching


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 19, 2012)

You will start hitting milestones left and right now!!! Congrats man.







hat said:


> Gigabyte GA-770T-USB3



Damn can't help you there I have a am2/2+ chip.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 20, 2012)

Norton said:


> Congrats!!!  You're on your way to the millionaire's club ... keep on crunching





ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> You will start hitting milestones left and right now!!! Congrats man.



So far, all I really want is a cool badge saying I'm a wcg cruncher! Until then, Milestones are fine. 

Hopefully the HDD in the MAD Cruncher will wait a few weeks, or months, or years, before dying. I've had my fill of OS installing and updating and setting up and all that. It's 6:30 pm and I've been at it, more or less,  since noon!

BTW, after tonight, I'll be gone for a week. The P4 is the quietest and has the smallest PSU, so that's the only one I'm gonna leave running, while I'm gone. Gonna spend some much needed time in the woods next to a lake. I think of it as a reboot of my good nature, I tend to get a little crusty without it!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 20, 2012)

Justin, Did you get the 460's?


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 20, 2012)

Arjai said:


> Gonna spend some much needed time in the woods next to a lake. I think of it as a reboot of my good nature, I tend to get a little crusty without it!



 Amen to that Arjai!!!!!!!! I will be doing that the last week in July myself!! I can hardly wait. Going for a full 9 days.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 20, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Justin, Did you get the 460's?



Yep, they are in my Bulldozer cruncher and folding like a champ. 

(By the way, that rig takes 600 watts at the wall now. Glad I bought a LEPA G900 that doesn't even break a sweat.)


----------



## Norton (Jun 20, 2012)

I checked one of my remote locations for my crunchers and to my surprise I found there is a wireless network there that I can access! 

I'm looking for a couple of wireless USB cards with decent range. Please let me know if you have anything that will help me out.

OR

A recommendation or two for an inexpensive one to buy with a decent range

Thx


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 20, 2012)

There are a bunch for $13 on Newegg (free shipping) with 2 or 5 dBi antennas. A lot of them seem to be marked down from much higher prices at the moment. You might be better off buying new ones since most people who have them are probably using them.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 20, 2012)

Arjai said:


> So far, all I really want is a cool badge saying I'm a wcg cruncher! Until then, Milestones are fine.
> 
> Hopefully the HDD in the MAD Cruncher will wait a few weeks, or months, or years, before dying. I've had my fill of OS installing and updating and setting up and all that. It's 6:30 pm and I've been at it, more or less,  since noon!
> 
> BTW, after tonight, I'll be gone for a week. The P4 is the quietest and has the smallest PSU, so that's the only one I'm gonna leave running, while I'm gone. Gonna spend some much needed time in the woods next to a lake. I think of it as a reboot of my good nature, I tend to get a little crusty without it!



You should be good with that hdd for awhile. That was one of my spares I had for that just in case moment. Also you'll be getting your badge before you know it. 

My week with nature will be in the middle of Sept when I head out to the Outer banks.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 20, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> You should be good with that hdd for awhile. That was one of my spares I had for that just in *case* moment. Also you'll be getting your badge before you know it.
> 
> My week with nature will be in the middle of Sept when I head out to the Outer banks.



Speaking of _case_, is there a name for this case I now have? It would be fun to update my system specs with a case with a _*REAL*_ name!


----------



## Norton (Jun 20, 2012)

Arjai said:


> Speaking of _case_, is there a name for this case I now have? It would be fun to update my system specs with a case with a _*REAL*_ name!



Hint:
Pixxo CX-5C59 Black ATX Mid Tower Computer Case 50...

OR

Cheapie POS


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeah Norton the one to answer that.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 20, 2012)

At least you have an Enermax PSU instead of the gutless wonder the case supposedly comes with. Gutless PSUs are fun to kill if they don't take out your rig when they blow up.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 20, 2012)

Speaking of that psu, Arjai when you get a chance tell everyone what the wattage is on it.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 20, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Speaking of that psu, Arjai when you get a chance tell everyone what the wattage is on it.



I don't remember...I probably won't have time for it untill next week! I should be packing right now but, had to check the numbers (and the coffey)!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 20, 2012)

Arjai said:


> I don't remember...I probably won't have time for it untill next week! I should be packing right now but, had to check the numbers (and the coffey)!



No problem and of course you must check coffey everyday like religion and stuffs. Also if you had your host visable you can see which one or so was down on numbers in free dc.


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 20, 2012)

Norton said:


> I'm looking for a couple of wireless USB cards with decent range. Please let me know if you have anything that will help me out.
> 
> OR
> 
> A recommendation or two for an inexpensive one to buy with a decent range



Here is a great little USB wireless receiver! 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002RCKDEC/?tag=tec06d-20

These little AirLink 101's are pretty decent and have a great range. Very very small, so it doesn't stick out the system taking the chance of breaking them off. At $13 it's a pretty cheap wireless solution bro.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 21, 2012)

Arjai said:


> Ok, I wanted to ?Thank all those who helped out with this Athlon 64 x 2 that Mad Shot built and sent to me!
> 
> I was completely shocked to find that inside the big box was an actual computer! WOW!
> 
> ...



Now you see why I kept telling you "patience pays"?    Enjoy it man, truly thankful to have members like the ones we have on this team!


----------



## Bow (Jun 21, 2012)

Enjoy the vacation


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jun 21, 2012)

Arjai said:


> Ok, I wanted to ?Thank all those who helped out with this Athlon 64 x 2 that Mad Shot built and sent to me!
> 
> I was completely shocked to find that inside the big box was an actual computer! WOW!
> 
> ...





ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Well it was a combined effort from all of us. And from all of us your welcome.
> 
> 
> And for those who didn't get the pm with the build photo. Here it is.
> ...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 21, 2012)

Taking a small break from crunching for a few days. Too much stuff to tend to plus it's very warm in this house.


----------



## Norton (Jun 21, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Taking a small break from crunching for a few days. Too much stuff to tend to plus it's very warm in this house.



Crunching rigs do make the hot days a little hotter don't they...

Mid 90's around here the last couple of days- backed off the Phenom rigs a bit but have put them back to work now as it's supposed to cool off a bit and I want to hit my 1 mil. stone on Fri/Sat.

Need to do a bit of maintenance work on the 960T rig tonight but may just go ahead and drop the new board/CPU in it instead


----------



## theonedub (Jun 21, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Taking a small break from crunching for a few days. Too much stuff to tend to plus it's very warm in this house.



We are having a little cool down here, now its only in the high 70s versus high 90s low 100s. I've been running 9PM to 9AM via manager preferences, but today I will fire the two i7s back up early to make up for some of the lost production 

On another note, C style heatsinks that blow down onto the motherboard are fantastic. On my P55, the extra airflow over the MB dropped my VRM temps by over 10C using the Enermax ETD-T60 over the Corsair H60. CPU temps are about 2-3C warmer, but its a worthwhile trade off in my opinion.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm dying from the heat but I'm keeping my 2600K going.  My 2nd rig did get shutoff though, I couldn't take it.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 21, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm dying from the heat but I'm keeping my 2600K going.  My 2nd rig did get shutoff though, I couldn't take it.



I'm going to guess you aren't getting the storms the Sarasota area is getting today?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 21, 2012)

I've turned crunching off on the X6 during the day until I can get my AC installed. Hoping to do that tonight when I get home. (If I have the right stuff to get it installed. :shadedshu )


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 21, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> I've turned crunching off on the X6 during the day until I can get my AC installed. Hoping to do that tonight when I get home. (If I have the right stuff to get it installed. :shadedshu )



Window unit? How many BTU/hr?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 21, 2012)

It's a Window unit. 

Hell if I remember. I know it's capable of cooling a entire studio apartment. (It was my dads.) So it should handle a single bedroom just fine.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 21, 2012)

Nice. The 15K LG unit we have at work to assist the 2 ton central unit (we rent 2 1500sq ft bays in a steel walled warehouse strip, and have two conjoined offices built inside and taking about 40-50% of each bay) works well to cool off my farm, although it has to run 24/7 to do so. The reason why we have a central and a window unit is because the central unit is located in the customer office and only has enough oomph to barely cool that office, so the window unit is in the employee office where all my rigs are and stays on all the time. The 2 ton unit stays on constantly between 7am-6pm and during the night/weekends it turns on whenever the thermostat in the employee office reaches 82F. 

Hope your A/C works well for you. Our LG unit takes 1380w and by itself causes an 8v droop on a 20A circuit.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 22, 2012)

Hit mid 90's here today. I have been running my a/c during the day and been able to shut it off at night. Cools down pretty well during the evening. All systems have been doing great on temps.





Also fellow crunchers, I have a 940 be that I will let go pretty cheap to a fellow cruncher. I need to pay off my upgrade debt. So if anyone wants it pm me for details.


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 22, 2012)

Sounds harsh over there. :O

Here it's a much more bearable up to 20°c(Google says 68°f).


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 22, 2012)

It was around 98 deg here yesterday but the house stayed at a comfortable 76 so I had no complaints HAHAHA


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 22, 2012)

Going to bringing it back online today. It is to be mid 70s today and throughout the weekend.

@Brandon

Let me know when you get your phone!!! I might got something for you to play with.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 22, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Going to bringing it back online today. It is to be mid 70s today and throughout the weekend.
> 
> @Brandon
> 
> Let me know when you get your phone!!! I might got something for you to play with.



Passed through chattanooga last night (which 99% of the time means it is being delivered) so I am leaving work at 2:30PM and if its at the house I will go straight to the verizon store and get a sim card.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 22, 2012)

Correction, I just rechecked the tracking and it arrived at 8:30AM at my PO so yes its being delivered today! 

*EDIT*

WTH I clicked the wrong button was suppose to edit


----------



## popswala (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm not sure what these can be called but does anyone have any? the power/reset buttons to power up a motherboard outside of a case? Since I have time now, I've been tinkering with what I have lol. I can use some molex to p4 if anyone has any and a few 20 to 24pin atx connectors. I'm sure someone has to have one or two.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 22, 2012)

If you can't find any buttons, you can always use jumpers or a properly maneuvered screwdriver lol (not as easy, of course). Also, there's no real need for 20 to 24 pin adapters, as the 4 pins are pretty much redundant on most systems.


----------



## popswala (Jun 22, 2012)

I have a few older psu that are only 20pin and no p4. Are the p4's on newer mobos really needed? I know thats basically for cpu stability but on a old p4 rig really? lol

You saying I can just put a jumper on the power switch connector and that'll turn it on also? I just stuck a temp wire in the 24pin just to jump the psu but I don't leave it in. I don't like that idea.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 22, 2012)

You have to put it on and instantly remove it, which performs the same action as an actual button. Touching the 2 pins briefly with a screwdriver works too. Chassis buttons are "naturally open" and only close when you press them, then revert back to open when released.

P4 connectors (2 yellow/2 black) are needed on all systems. The +4 part (orange/red/yellow/black) of a 20+4 motherboard connector is not required for system operation, however.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 23, 2012)

popswala said:


> I'm not sure what these can be called but does anyone have any? the power/reset buttons to power up a motherboard outside of a case? Since I have time now, I've been tinkering with what I have lol. *I can use some molex to p4 if anyone has any* and a few 20 to 24pin atx connectors. I'm sure someone has to have one or two.



I have tons, how many do you need? We have like 100+ at work and we never use them.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 23, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> I'm going to guess you aren't getting the storms the Sarasota area is getting today?



It's been raining all day here man, still is.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 23, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> It's been raining all day here man, still is.



Yep, same here. Isn't there some tropical disturbance near Florida right now? Been too busy to even look lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 23, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Yep, same here. Isn't there some tropical disturbance near Florida right now? Been too busy to even look lol.



Same here bro, regardless weather sucks!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 23, 2012)

It started raining here about 7pm. We really needed it to cool things down.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 23, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> It started raining here about 7pm. We really needed it to cool things down.



It's hot here regardless when it rains.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 23, 2012)

lol


----------



## theonedub (Jun 24, 2012)

Anyone have a spare 3pin Y-adapter they are not using? Want to run my fans off a motherboard controlled header and surprisingly enough I do not have one  Thanks!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 24, 2012)

I remember someone mentioning they needed a few WiFi adapters

TP Link WiFi N USB


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 24, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> I remember someone mentioning they needed a few WiFi adapters
> 
> TP Link WiFi N USB



Damn good deal!!! Good eye JR

Looks to have pretty good reviews as well.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 27, 2012)

Got my new pair of Cougar VortexHDB fans in today, and they are running nicely on my 212 EVO. I'd like to thank Norton for selling his NZXT Sentry Mix to me as well, even though most of my fans still run at nearly max anyway since my video card is now the new loud thing inside my PC. Setting it up in the cabinet really helped at least, with some luggage bags eating much of the noise that would be annoying me. 

For having "Ghost" cooling, this video card sure has crappy fan profiles. At 70c it goes to 50% and sounds like one of those Nidec Beta fans blasting away, but I set them to 47% where they seem to blend in well with my other fans.


----------



## Norton (Jun 27, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Got my new pair of Cougar VortexHDB fans in today, and they are running nicely on my 212 EVO. I'd like to thank Norton for selling his NZXT Sentry Mix to me as well, even though most of my fans still run at nearly max anyway since my video card is now the new loud thing inside my PC. Setting it up in the cabinet really helped at least, with some luggage bags eating much of the noise that would be annoying me.
> 
> For having "Ghost" cooling, this video card sure has crappy fan profiles. At 70c it goes to 50% and sounds like one of those Nidec Beta fans blasting away, but I set them to 47% where they seem to blend in well with my other fans.



Do you have a NewEgg link for those fans... thinking about picking up a push/pull set for my Gaia and Night Hawk Xig's


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 27, 2012)

COUGAR CF-V12HB Vortex Hydro-Dynamic-Bearing (Flui...

I have these. They also come in the standard Cougar orange and in PWM flavor also.  

Also wish Newegg would stop lowering the prices of things I buy within the next 1-3 days after purchase.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 27, 2012)

Damn that look cool man. May have to pick up a few of them myself.


----------



## popswala (Jun 27, 2012)

me likes


----------



## theonedub (Jul 1, 2012)

I had a stick of DDR2 RAM die in a family members computer, does anyone have a single 1gb DDR2 PC6400 stick they could help me out with?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 1, 2012)

theonedub said:


> I had a stick of DDR2 RAM die in a family members computer, does anyone have a single 1gb DDR2 PC6400 stick they could help me out with?



I have but it's a 512MB...


----------



## theonedub (Jul 1, 2012)

If I can't find a 1gb I may take you up on that. I suppose 1.5GB of RAM wouldn't slow Win7 down too much. Thanks, CP.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 1, 2012)

theonedub said:


> If I can't find a 1gb I may take you up on that. I suppose 1.5GB of RAM wouldn't slow Win7 down too much. Thanks, CP.



No problem, just shoot me a PM if you need it.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 2, 2012)

theonedub said:


> If I can't find a 1gb I may take you up on that. I suppose 1.5GB of RAM wouldn't slow Win7 down too much. Thanks, CP.



I'm currently running 1GB, and it's miserable, but 1.5GB should be better.  I'll check when I get home from NYC, I might have a 1GB stick....I had a bunch (like 8), but I don't know how many have been used in the computers I sold.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 2, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I'm currently running 1GB, and it's miserable, but 1.5GB should be better.  I'll check when I get home from NYC, I might have a 1GB stick....I had a bunch (like 8), but I don't know how many have been used in the computers I sold.



For a full time cruncher even 2GB is not enough.  Just gets laggy when CPU is under full load and most of the RAM is used up.  But that can be configured right?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 2, 2012)

Check your project selections in the WCG.org control panel. You can change which machines get which projects and view each project's system requirements on there as well.

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/help/viewTopic.do?shortName=minimumreq


----------



## theonedub (Jul 2, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I'm currently running 1GB, and it's miserable, but 1.5GB should be better.  I'll check when I get home from NYC, I might have a 1GB stick....I had a bunch (like 8), but I don't know how many have been used in the computers I sold.



I appreciate it. I attempted to use it with 1GB and it is painfully, painfully slow


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 2, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> For a full time cruncher even 2GB is not enough.  Just gets laggy when CPU is under full load and most of the RAM is used up.  But that can be configured right?


Actually I don't think it's too bad.  I run my PentiumDC rig with 2GB of RAM...it sits in the closet and crunches and I check on it once a week.  My C2D-M was my main computer/cruncher for a while, and did pretty well with 2GB of RAM...not great, but I didn't have any issues.  With 1GB it is rather awful, however.



theonedub said:


> I appreciate it. I attempted to use it with 1GB and it is painfully, painfully slow


Oh, I understand.  I'm on a netbook ATM, and with BOINC & 1GB of RAM it's not pleasant 
I'll let you know what I find...would something slower than PC2-6400 also be OK?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 2, 2012)

All my crunchers have atleast 4gb minimum. And the 2 I use on a regular basis have 8gb and one is getting ready to get another 8gb just because.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2012)

It's not too bad, but not great neither.  Gets laggy at times.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 3, 2012)

I crunched with 1GB of DDR2 in one of my cruncher and it would keep locking up but when I added a stick which made it 2GB it ran perfectly.


----------



## theonedub (Jul 3, 2012)

Yes, a slower stick would probably work fine (although I would prefer to keep it at 800 since thats the speed of the other stick). 

Thanks,


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 3, 2012)

Alright, I have a 1GB stick of DDR2-800 (perhaps a 2nd around here somewhere)....PM me your addy and I'll get it sent out this week.


----------



## Arjai (Jul 7, 2012)

My P4 Cruncher, running Mint, has only 768MB of RAM. It is running like a champ! I think it may even jump over my main rig, This Old Comp, running Win7 w/ 2.25GB. Of course there is the matter of the MGHz...2.8 in the P4 versus 2 in This Old Comp.

It might be a while but, T.O. Comp has 71 results and the P4 already has 45.

Oh, I almost forgot! My local computer guru buddy has a SATA drive for the MAD Cruncher! I should have it sometime next week, maybe even Sun. 

I should have that noise-maker up and running for a few days. I may have to move out of this place...rent issues.  I'm hoping to talk him into giving me another chance, since work at the Day Labor place and a few other new connections, have been looking up. If it doesn't work out... well, I'll let you all in on it, probably from the Library! Sad, things seemed to be looking good for me on a bunch of fronts, then this crazy bombshell...Oh well.


----------



## popswala (Jul 8, 2012)

This'll be a long shot but does anyone happen to have a decent cpu cooler for 1156? I have a stock one but that leaves a cpu without one. Looking to get something that'll do a good job while oc'ing an i3. Let me know if anyone can help me on this one. I wouldn't ask but given my situation. well you know.

Thanks team


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2012)

popswala said:


> This'll be a long shot but does anyone happen to have a decent cpu cooler for 1156? I have a stock one but that leaves a cpu without one. Looking to get something that'll do a good job while oc'ing an i3. Let me know if anyone can help me on this one. I wouldn't ask but given my situation. well you know.
> 
> Thanks team



I can't help you out at this moment but a Hyper 212+ should do the job for under $30 NEW.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 8, 2012)

http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=RR-B10-212P-G1-R&cat=FAN

$21 shipped.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=RR-B10-212P-G1-R&cat=FAN
> 
> $21 shipped.



Geez, that's sick!  Awesome pricing.


----------



## popswala (Jul 8, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=RR-B10-212P-G1-R&cat=FAN
> 
> $21 shipped.



Thats not to bad. Its showing just under $20 for me. I'll have to think about and see if I can come up with that at all. I don't know how good that cooler is though. I may want something a lil more beefier so I can still use it in the future if needed. Thanks for the heads up on it. That is a great deal.


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 8, 2012)

popswala said:


> I don't know how good that cooler is though.



The Hyper 212 is an excellent contact cooler Pops. One of the better ones on the market, and price wise is an excellent choice for air cooling.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 8, 2012)

Four of my 5 crunchers are using hyper 212's. They are an excellent cooler.


----------



## popswala (Jul 9, 2012)

is that with an oc? hows the temps on them. I might get one when I can some funds to spare of course.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 9, 2012)

My temps stay in the high 40's to low 50's crunching 24/7 at 95%. I have all my machines at stock clocks. Temps also could be better if I change the fans to better fans. I also have them in push/pull config.


----------



## popswala (Jul 9, 2012)

i'll put that in my consideration pile. Its the only one so far lol. specs don't sound bad so even switching the fan to a higher rpm and adding a 2nd it should do pretty good.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 9, 2012)

Actually right now this system (x6) the cores are bouncing between 49 and 51c


----------



## Norton (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm getting high 30's to low 40's on the cores and low to mid 40's on the mobo sensor with the Xigmatek Gaia on the FX-6100 rig. The Xig Night Hawk gets about 2-3C lower and it's the same cooler as the Gaia except with a black ceramic coating (single fans on both)

The Gaia is about $30 ($25 when on sale) 

Probably the same as the 212+ but I prefer the mounting system on the Xigs...


----------



## popswala (Jul 9, 2012)

shipping for that 212+ is just under $20. I love the look of that night hawk you got. Black is really sleek on it. I have to think cheap as possible given my situation at the moment. It'll be a few wks till I can purchase one anyways and I just hope it holds well long enough.


----------



## Norton (Jul 9, 2012)

popswala said:


> shipping for that 212+ is just under $20. I love the look of that night hawk you got. Black is really sleek on it. I have to think cheap as possible given my situation at the moment. It'll be a few wks till I can purchase one anyways and I just hope it holds well long enough.



spiff's got a Noctua ($30) and a True ($25)... both very good coolers
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2670888&postcount=1

See if you can work something out for one of them


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 9, 2012)

Alright guys. I be in need of something. Anyone have a 100ft net cable for cheap? I am going to run a line from my router to a network switch at the other end of my house. I already have a 5 port switch. I have the router in my living room with 3 crunchers hardwired into it and 2 crunchers in my bedroom using usb wifi adapters. I want to get rid of the wifi part back there and hard wire them in with a net switch. If you have something please pm me a price shipped to 24431.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 9, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Alright guys. I be in need of something. Anyone have a 100ft net cable for cheap? I am going to run a line from my router to a network switch at the other end of my house. I already have a 5 port switch. I have the router in my living room with 3 crunchers hardwired into it and 2 crunchers in my bedroom using usb wifi adapters. I want to get rid of the wifi part back there and hard wire them in with a net switch. If you have something please pm me a price shipped to 24431.



Dude give me the word and I can make you one. I have 1000 FT of cat5E in my trunk with about 200 RJ45 ends LOL


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 9, 2012)

Pm me what you need for it man. I be needing it.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 9, 2012)

theonedub said:


> I appreciate it. I attempted to use it with 1GB and it is painfully, painfully slow



RAM is sent, you have a 2x1GB kit of Corsair DDR2-800 incoming 

...damn UPS charged a lot for shipping though :shadedshu


----------



## theonedub (Jul 9, 2012)

I really appreciate it, I owe you one  Don't hesitate to drop me a PM if you think you might need me to cover the shipping afterall, alright?


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 9, 2012)

theonedub said:


> I really appreciate it, I owe you one  Don't hesitate to drop me a PM if you think you might need me to cover the shipping afterall, alright?



I'll think about it, but I won't consider anything until I know you have the RAM and it's working


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 10, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> RAM is sent, you have a 2x1GB kit of Corsair DDR2-800 incoming
> 
> ...damn UPS charged a lot for shipping though :shadedshu



USPS Priority insured in a small flat rate box would have been about $5.20


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 10, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> USPS Priority insured in a small flat rate box would have been about $5.20



Well, I didn't think of that 
Oh well, it only cost me ~$11.50 more, it's not a deal breaker


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 12, 2012)

After what happened today I am going to test the waters and put a list of AMD setups to trade for either a I7-920 or I7-860 with motherboard

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=168919


----------



## Arjai (Jul 15, 2012)

Coupons.com has some Newegg coupons...


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 17, 2012)

Guys, I have an extra C2Q taking up space and I just don't have a need for it, nor the funds to start another build. Make me an offer and I'd be glad to make it yours.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 17, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Guys, I have an extra C2Q taking up space and I just don't have a need for it, nor the funds to start another build. Make me an offer and I'd be glad to make it yours.



CPU only?  What sort of price range are you thinking?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 17, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> CPU only?  What sort of price range are you thinking?



I have a stock Intel HSF to go with it that should work, it's used but should do the job okay. 

Not sure on price. Something like $60ish. Honestly I wouldn't have traded my 5770 for it if I had known I would get a free complete C2Q system like I did.


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 18, 2012)

What C2Q is it? a Q6600 or something else. None the less, $60 ish is a great price for someone that has the mobo to support that puppy. That will go quick.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 18, 2012)

The chip reads as follows. 

Intel '05 X3210
Intel Xeon
SLACU Malay
2.13Ghz/8M/1066/05A
L803B225


----------



## hat (Jul 18, 2012)

Sometimes I'm amazed when I'm reminded when this tech came out. The i7 920 I have sitting in my desk waiting for a board was made in 08...


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 18, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> The chip reads as follows.
> 
> Intel '05 X3210
> Intel Xeon
> ...



Awesome chip Ed! For anyone wondering, this is based on the C2D chip with the G0 stepping!!! 

Many of these are frigging overclocking beasts! A great review can be seen here:

http://www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Hardware/Reviews/x3210_overclock/

Hit a very impressive 3.5ghz with the reviewed chip!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 23, 2012)

Just throwing this out there but does anyone have a 3x2GB kit or 3x1GB kit Triple channel kit?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm on the market for a LGA 775 mobo that can run Intel Xeon chip I have. Anyone have anything?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 23, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> I'm on the market for a LGA 775 mobo that can run Intel Xeon chip I have. Anyone have anything?



If you will pay for shipping I will send you this POS G41 LOL


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 23, 2012)

Yeah, like I want to deal with that board.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 23, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Yeah, like I want to deal with that board.



LOL I thought not. Its not worth the silicone its stamped on.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 23, 2012)

IIRC, Rad, bogmali has(d) a p5k.  Might be worth a pm. Also unsure if Athlonx2 still has it, a dfi p45 dark jr.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 23, 2012)

Worst comes to worse I'll find a used mobo on eBay.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 23, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> IIRC, Rad, bogmali has(d) a p5k.  Might be worth a pm. Also unsure if Athlonx2 still has it, a dfi p45 dark jr.



The P5K I've sold long time ago but I do have an Abit IP35-Pro that is paired with a Q6700 and OCZ 2X2048 DDR2-800 1066. If I can find takers for the CPU and RAM, I will sell it really cheap.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 23, 2012)

Mind goes with age my brothah. I remember you selling that now. When did you get the IP35


----------



## bogmali (Jul 23, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Mind goes with age my brothah. I remember you selling that now. When did you get the IP35



I've had it for a while now, same time I had the P5K


----------



## popswala (Jul 23, 2012)

bogmali said:


> OCZ 2X2048 DDR2-800



If I wasn't  completely broke I may be interested in that ram Bog. pm me model # & price when you get the chance.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 23, 2012)

Newegg has some OK ones for 50$


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 24, 2012)

I now officially have Buck Nasty's previous i7-870/EVGA P55 FTW/4GB DDR3-1600 installed and running. After many CMOS resets and several hours of playing with settings, I think I have figured out how to overclock the darn thing (it's my first LGA 1156 system, be kind). Right now I have it at 173*22 (3813 MHz), 1.3v LLC vcore, 1.3v VTT and 1440 RAM. The VTT I may be able to lower a step or two, but I really had to crank it up to avoid endless reboots and insta-BSODs when load was applied. Supposedly these need more VTT for the higher the BCLK, I'm presuming since uncore is tied to it. Didn't have much time to read OC guides for this platform.


----------



## popswala (Jul 24, 2012)

enjoy that board. I have same one with my i3 530 on it. Its a sweet looking board. haven't plaid with it much due to not having a gpu for it. I need to read up on it also. theres a few things i don't know what they are or how they work.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 24, 2012)

bogmali said:


> I've had it for a while now, same time I had the P5K



Well wtf.....

Dunno what to think now. Guess its time for me to retire for the night. Lol


----------



## popswala (Jul 24, 2012)

anyone got any extra sata cables? black or blue ones. how ever many anyone can spare. gonna use them to get a few old rigs going and 1 of my main rigs need another drive but I'm all outta cables. Thanks guys.

pm me what you got and hopefully we can work something out.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2012)

popswala said:


> anyone got any extra sata cables? black or blue ones. how ever many anyone can spare. gonna use them to get a few old rigs going and 1 of my main rigs need another drive but I'm all outta cables. Thanks guys.
> 
> pm me what you got and hopefully we can work something out.



Crap, just last night I gave my last three to a buddy of mine locally who needed them for his girlfriends build.


----------



## theonedub (Jul 24, 2012)

If you decide orange SATA cables are better than no SATA cables, I have a handful I can send for shipping.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 24, 2012)

@Jstn
Lower core multiplier/ratio one more notch and go up some more bclk. VTT is safe up to 1.33v. Little hint; the 8xx chips have a higher uncore multi than the lower counterparts.  Also, from what i know tRFC is the key. If you can get 110 or lower at a high bclk is where they will truly start to shine.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 24, 2012)

I will check it out today. Unfortunately, it went offline after a few hours with the settings above.

I also tried lowering the multi but for some reason the board resets itself to the stock multi and lowers the bus speed to get whatever overclock you had selected. Don't know why it's doing that.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 24, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> the board resets itself to the stock multi and lowers the bus speed to get whatever overclock you had selected



That's a first I've heard. Odd.


----------



## popswala (Jul 25, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Crap, just last night I gave my last three to a buddy of mine locally who needed them for his girlfriends build.



Thats alright man. Thats nice of you and your buddy.

Still on the hunt.Whatever anyone can spare. Even if a few ppl can help me out. I tried checkin the bay but they way over price them for something that comes free with your board already. scams trying to make money on every lil thing. Plus I'm completely broke stilll as jobs are scarce badly around here.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 25, 2012)

How much can you get them for locally?  I'll be willing to PayPal you a few bucks.  And somebody just posted saying they had some, maybe I'll cover the shipping?

EDIT: theonedub has, check a few posts before this, let me know what you want to do dude.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 25, 2012)

Pops. we have tons of red ones at work. we won't miss a few. Plus I still have those Molex to mobo 4pin cables for you.


----------



## theonedub (Jul 25, 2012)

Never got a return message about how many were needed.


----------



## popswala (Jul 25, 2012)

you didn't my last pm? hmm. I'll hit you up.


----------



## theonedub (Jul 25, 2012)

You said you'd check the PCs configurations to see how many you need, but I didnt get a PM after that. Let me know, might need to go to the PO tomorrow anyway.


----------



## popswala (Jul 25, 2012)

ok you did get that one lol. I forgot to check them. My minds been else where lately. I can't keep my thoughts on 1 thing lately.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 25, 2012)

One thing at a time my friend!


----------



## theonedub (Jul 30, 2012)

Anyone have an extra DisplayPort cable?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 2, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Anyone have an extra DisplayPort cable?



I may can score you a DP to DVI adapter but will have to check to see what we have at work


----------



## Norton (Aug 4, 2012)

I have a cooler available if anyone is interested (US only- unless you really want this cheap cooler shipped across the globe somewhere)

AC Freezer 7 rev.2 (I'm 90% sure I have all of the AMD and Intel mounting hardware)

Link:
ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 92mm Fluid Dyna...

PM for details 

*** UPDATE- cooler is pending to popswala ***


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 9, 2012)

Anyone got a extra LGA 775 mobo that will work with a C2Q? I'm thinking I'll end up keeping this one and making it a file server. I'd also need some ram to go with the board too I guess.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 9, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Anyone got a extra LGA 775 mobo that will work with a C2Q? I'm thinking I'll end up keeping this one and making it a file server. I'd also need some ram to go with the board too I guess.



Sorry, all I got is a 965 board running an E6600....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 9, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Anyone got a extra LGA 775 mobo that will work with a C2Q? I'm thinking I'll end up keeping this one and making it a file server. I'd also need some ram to go with the board too I guess.



I had a dead ABIT one   somewhere in waste dispoal right now.  If not I would have sent it, that board worked sometimes, then sometimes it didn't.  Maybe you could have made it work, but I got tired of it and dumped it while cleaning a while ago.   It was a X38 Quad GT.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 9, 2012)

Thinking I might grab a board off eBay.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 9, 2012)

Currently any good deals on ebay?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 9, 2012)

There's some it looks like. I'll see what I can get.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 9, 2012)

Cool, keep us posted on what you end up getting.  Hitting the sack, night guys.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 9, 2012)

Looking to build another crunching rig. I have a pair of 5870 cards to trade for parts for the new cruncher. http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=169964


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 9, 2012)

BarbaricSoul, I pmed you on this.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 10, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Looking to build another crunching rig. I have a pair of 5870 cards to trade for parts for the new cruncher. http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=169964



Man, I seen that "for sale thread" and was wishing I had the correct hardware to offer up!!! 

Ass kicking cards Barbaric!!!!!!!


----------



## Norton (Aug 10, 2012)

Great price on an AM3+ mobo ($53 w/shipping)

http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=M5A97-EVO-PB-R&cat=MBB

I picked one up and I'm gathering pieces for my next cruncher(s). I'll be looking for a couple of 2x2GB DDR3 1600 ram kits, and an AM3/AM3+ CPU if anyone has anything available let me know.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 10, 2012)

Can anyone help me with that DisplayPort Cable?


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 10, 2012)

Norton said:


> Great price on an AM3+ mobo ($53 w/shipping)
> 
> http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=M5A97-EVO-PB-R&cat=MBB
> 
> I picked one up and I'm gathering pieces for my next cruncher(s). I'll be looking for a couple of 2x2GB DDR3 1600 ram kits, and an AM3/AM3+ CPU if anyone has anything available let me know.



That's a smoking price, thanks for letting us know!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 10, 2012)

Don't got onedub


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 10, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Can anyone help me with that DisplayPort Cable?



PM me, I have display port to DVI


----------



## popswala (Aug 13, 2012)

This is a long shot and no one looks at my wtb section in my thread i guess. I need to try and stabalize a rig. Its driving me nuts constantly moving my screen back n forth just to connect the wifi after each daily bsod lol.

Anyone got an extra psu? need something that can power my matx x3 720 w/ a 6950 rig. I guess something around a 550w should be enough, right? Remember $$'s still really tight but I can do a lil something wkly. Pm me if anyone can help me out on this. Been looking every where. CL/eBay/other forums. No luck what so ever.

Thanks fello crunchers.


----------



## Norton (Aug 13, 2012)

popswala said:


> This is a long shot and no one looks at my wtb section in my thread i guess. I need to try and stabalize a rig. Its driving me nuts constantly moving my screen back n forth just to connect the wifi after each daily bsod lol.
> 
> Anyone got an extra psu? need something that can power my matx x3 720 w/ a 6950 rig. I guess something around a 550w should be enough, right? Remember $$'s still really tight but I can do a lil something wkly. Pm me if anyone can help me out on this. Been looking every where. CL/eBay/other forums. No luck what so ever.
> 
> Thanks fello crunchers.



I may have a Rosewill RV2-700 available at some point but it won't be real soon. I'll drop you a PM when I get ready to unload it to see if you still need it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 13, 2012)

popswala said:


> This is a long shot and no one looks at my wtb section in my thread i guess. I need to try and stabalize a rig. Its driving me nuts constantly moving my screen back n forth just to connect the wifi after each daily bsod lol.
> 
> Anyone got an extra psu? need something that can power my matx x3 720 w/ a 6950 rig. I guess something around a 550w should be enough, right? Remember $$'s still really tight but I can do a lil something wkly. Pm me if anyone can help me out on this. Been looking every where. CL/eBay/other forums. No luck what so ever.
> 
> Thanks fello crunchers.



I don't have any spares at the moment man, sorry.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 13, 2012)

Hey guys!

I'm looking for a WD 250gb SATA to put back the raid 1 in normal mode on my sista computer, which is my new cruncher  x4 635, running 30%. I just put an APC 550va on it, to keep it safe, now I need an HDD.

I've bidded on a brand new WD Blue on ebay, but I don't think I'll get it for under 20$ :/


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 13, 2012)

Pops, I have a few PSUs (Antec 550w, Ultra 550w, 3x Antec 650w) at home, but I'm not going to be back home probably until October.  I'll see if I could get one mailed out to you in the meantime.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 14, 2012)

Okay guys, I am feeling the need for another Crunchers Helping Crunchers project. The last one went very good and couldn't have been done without the help from you guys. Now I just want to help even more. So My buddy Norton and I are looking for ideals for the next Crunchers helping Crunchers project. This time I would love to be able to incorporate more awareness to what we do and the projects we work on into it. So if anyone know of someone who can use a hand or an Ideal of what we can do, post up and lets try and make this happen again. 


And I also want to send a personal thanks to all of those who donated in the last project. We really really do appreciate it and without your support we wouldn't have been able to get it done.  This is what builds and maintains a team and I am very proud to be a part of this one and to call all of you friends.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 14, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Okay guys, I am feeling the need for another Crunchers Helping Crunchers project. The last one went very good and couldn't have been done without the help from you guys. Now I just want to help even more. So My buddy Norton and I are looking for ideals for the next Crunchers helping Crunchers project. This time I would love to be able to incorporate more awareness to what we do and the projects we work on into it. So if anyone know of someone who can use a hand or an Ideal of what we can do, post up and lets try and make this happen again.
> 
> 
> And I also want to send a personal thanks to all of those who donated in the last project. We really really do appreciate it and without your support we wouldn't have been able to get it done.  This is what builds and maintains a team and I am very proud to be a part of this one and to call all of you friends.



This is a great Idea, I may have some things to donate if they can be used


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks Brandon. Just make a list of what you have and pm me with it. I'll let you know at a later time what we will need from it. "toast"




Also as a side thing we can do. I like Cp's and Ion's ideal of crunching in other's names to help them out. Even though F150 is at the top of the charts I would like to see if our team can pull together and help him reach his goal. That's depending on if he would like for us to help.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 14, 2012)

I really have alot of MISC stuff and making a list would be painful. Why not make a list of parts needed and we can rummage through stuff to see what we have?


----------



## theonedub (Aug 14, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Okay guys, I am feeling the need for another Crunchers Helping Crunchers project. The last one went very good and couldn't have been done without the help from you guys. Now I just want to help even more. So My buddy Norton and I are looking for ideals for the next Crunchers helping Crunchers project. This time I would love to be able to incorporate more awareness to what we do and the projects we work on into it. So if anyone know of someone who can use a hand or an Ideal of what we can do, post up and lets try and make this happen again.
> 
> 
> And I also want to send a personal thanks to all of those who donated in the last project. We really really do appreciate it and without your support we wouldn't have been able to get it done.  This is what builds and maintains a team and I am very proud to be a part of this one and to call all of you friends.



Somehow I wasn't able to get in on the last project and I would like to avoid that happening again. If its a build, I volunteer to buy the Source 210 to house it in.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 14, 2012)

Cool ideal Brandon. As of yet and since we are just getting off the ground we need to figure the project out and all the details. If it is indeed a cruncher receiving a build I would like to do as it was done the last time and kinda keep it a secret/surprise. So If there is someone needing a rig plaes pm me with the details and see what we need to do to make it happen.

Thank-you dub and we will sure get back to you on it we will let you know when this happens and what needs to be done.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 14, 2012)

I don't have parts, but I'll pitch in a few bucks to buy something.  Let me know!

In the other hand, I'm building a 3rd cruncher.  Have only a AM3+ board, need everything else, let me know if you guys got anything laying around.


----------



## hat (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm in, offered an Athlon II x2 240 if it can be used.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 14, 2012)

Pmed ya hat on that and thanks again.


----------



## Norton (Aug 14, 2012)

Do you think we should break this out into a separate thread?

Crunchers Helping Crunchers- Back to School Project or something like that.

I'm in for whatever is needed- a Mobo maybe?


----------



## popswala (Aug 14, 2012)

+1 to that.

I remember in the past we use to have contest for just about a complete rig with all parts donated from members. Maybe CP can resurrect one again sometime.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 14, 2012)

popswala said:


> +1 to that.
> 
> I remember in the past we use to have contest for just about a complete rig with all parts donated from members. Maybe CP can resurrect one again sometime.



Yes, the WCG & F@H Contest.  I'd be interested in donating something for it


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 15, 2012)

I agree that we need a new "sticky" thread for this. 

Maybe something along the lines of "Fall 2012 system donation," or something along them lines. Each time we do such a project we should make it a sticky until it is completed and delivered. This will make it easier to keep track of the projects. 

Of course that is just a suggestion LOLOL


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 15, 2012)

Alright fellows I made a separate thread for the project. New thread Don't mind the minor spelling error in the title.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 16, 2012)

I need a HDD to get a Athlon x 2 going. doesn't have to be big, just big enough for the OS and Boinc programs a 40gb even.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2012)

I'll ask around locally, I personally don't have any.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 16, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I need a HDD to get a Athlon x 2 going. doesn't have to be big, just big enough for the OS and Boinc programs a 40gb even.



I can look, if my old 160gb SATA is still good. I t was in t he computer of my bro, unpplugged, cause he was making freezing his system. I tested 2 days ago, no bad sector, short, long test went good with WD utility, no smart error.

I guess he had trouble with his SATA cable..

I'll double test, if you haven't found any, I could send it to you, I need a 250gb but found a 400gb on my side. Instead, I have a couple 80gb at work, that we won,t use it. I can spare one


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2012)

^^^ gotta love TPU!  That was quick!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 16, 2012)

yeah xD

For work one I'll just low format first xD


----------



## Norton (Aug 23, 2012)

Anyone interested in a Dual Socket 604 server???

I picked it up from a friends office, he just upgraded.

He says it's a working system and it's complete minus HDD's

PM for details


----------



## popswala (Aug 23, 2012)

Thats awesome. I've always to get my hands on a dual/server board. never messed withthem and would love to play on one and figure them out.

sucks being in my current situation still. Hopefully someone will grab it soon so I can stop thinking about it.

Might just pm ya for the specs out of curiosity lol


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 24, 2012)

Cord and fans from Norton arrived today, thanks again my friend!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2012)

Guys, 99.9% sure my ASUS P8P67 took a dump.  We had a storm today and I know for a fact the power flashed because both rigs had restarted.  However, LAN port is not working anymore and the USB's are not functioning properly.

Therefore I'm looking for a S1155 board and/or a FX8120/8150 CPU.  Either I replace the board, or I get a CPU for my AM3+ board and get that one running.  Either way, if you have either or, or both let me know.  Thank you.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 6, 2012)

Is the board under warranty?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2012)

No Randal.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 6, 2012)

Bummer. 

Could always call ASUS and explain what happened? Maybe they'll be in a good mood and send you out a new mobo. 

If not I would guess new mobo time. I'll see if we have anything at work that would work for you.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm not even the original owner.  . Let me know if you find anything.


----------



## popswala (Sep 6, 2012)

I fear that every time it rains here. Storms are much diff here then in the big city. You don't have all the tall buildings to tone the sound down. When it thunders, o my gosh I jump lol.

Sucks that happened. All the best to your quest to get up and running again soon.


----------



## Norton (Sep 6, 2012)

Geeks has refurbished 1155 boards in the $50-60 range:

http://www.geeks.com/products_sc.asp?cat=1263


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 6, 2012)

Norton said:


> Geeks has refurbished 1155 boards in the $50-60 range:
> 
> http://www.geeks.com/products_sc.asp?cat=1263



Woah, something like this for $70 is a steal!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 6, 2012)

You can always try to rma it. I was able to rma a board I got off here without issue. You just need to check the date of the board thats printed on the pci slot sticker. If it's less then 3 yrs you just may be in luck. Oh And I wasn't the original owner either, actually I was like 3rd or so owner of it. They didn't even ask.


----------



## Norton (Sep 6, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Woah, something like this for $70 is a steal!



The Asus 970 Evo I got from there few weeks ago said it came with only an I/O shield but I ended up with the I/O shield, 2 SATA cables, driver disc, and the front panel connector doodad.

*note- if you need the I/O shield, check the description... some boards come w/o them.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks for the links guys.  I'll take a look with more time later.  Going to see what other options become available.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 6, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks for the links guys.  I'll take a look with more time later.  Going to see what other options become available.



You might also shut the system down, unplug it, reset the bios, and even remove the battery and then try booting the system back up. I probably will not help, but there is a possibility it could CP.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 6, 2012)

@Norton
If you need help clocking that thing just ask me or Dave. We know that board very very well.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2012)

I think the problem I'm having has to do with the "Realtek Deep Sleep Mode"  I'm letting it sit overnight with the RAM out and the battery as well.  Ill let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 6, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I think the problem I'm having has to do with the "Realtek Deep Sleep Mode"  I'm letting it sit overnight with the RAM out and the battery as well.  Ill let you guys know how it goes.



Never heard of that, but hopefully you get it fixed


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2012)

Still don't work.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 6, 2012)

Does anyone have a spare low end PCIe GPU (ie GT210 or AMD equiv) that they could either sell or let me use? I have this G530/H61 combo I am trying to get up (extreme low power Cruncher), but I need a GPU to get it configured to use the G530's integrated GPU. 

I attempted trying to change it in the BIOS blind but no luck. I don't believe its booting into the BIOS at all without a GPU (5 beep POST = no GPU detected).


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 6, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Does anyone have a spare low end PCIe GPU (ie GT210 or AMD equiv) that they could either sell or let me use? I have this G530/H61 combo I am trying to get up (extreme low power Cruncher), but I need a GPU to get it configured to use the G530's integrated GPU.
> 
> I attempted trying to change it in the BIOS blind but no luck. I don't believe its booting into the BIOS at all without a GPU (5 beep POST = no GPU detected).



Sorry, I had three 8400GSs but I just sent them all to Norton


----------



## Norton (Sep 6, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Sorry, I had three 8400GSs but I just sent them all to Norton



I can send one of them out to theonedub.... the third one was for a future rig that isn't even planned out yet so you can hang onto the card for a little while 

Should have them by the weekend and can put one in the mail by Saturday.. Monday at the latest.

Drop me a PM if interested


----------



## theonedub (Sep 6, 2012)

Norton said:


> I can send one of them out to theonedub.... the third one was for a future rig that isn't even planned out yet so you can hang onto the card for a little while
> 
> Should have them by the weekend and can put one in the mail by Saturday.. Monday at the latest.
> 
> Drop me a PM if interested



PM'd


----------



## camoxiong (Sep 6, 2012)

How can I join this CrunchersHelping Crunchers?


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 6, 2012)

camoxiong said:


> How can I join this CrunchersHelping Crunchers?



If you're a contributing member of the TPU WCG team and need (usually small/cheap) parts to fix your rig and get it crunching-ready again (or are trying to build a new rig), you can post here what you need.  Likewise, if you have spare parts you'd be willing to offer for free/cheap, you can do that as well.


----------



## camoxiong (Sep 6, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> If you're a contributing member of the TPU WCG team and need (usually small/cheap) parts to fix your rig and get it crunching-ready again (or are trying to build a new rig), you can post here what you need.  Likewise, if you have spare parts you'd be willing to offer for free/cheap, you can do that as well.



Ok, how do I join the TPU WCG team? I only have like 1-3 spare parts.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 6, 2012)

Click the WCG Essentials link in Ion's signature for all the info you need. 

Norton has me taken care of on the GPU  



Spoiler: What the 8400GS is going into


----------



## Norton (Sep 6, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Click the WCG Essentials link in Ion's signature for all the info you need.
> 
> Norton has me taken care of on the GPU
> 
> ...



Hmmmm... that ram looks familiar  

I'm donating my 2nd set of them to the CHC charity build


----------



## camoxiong (Sep 6, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Click the WCG Essentials link in Ion's signature for all the info you need.
> 
> Norton has me taken care of on the GPU
> 
> ...



Ok, thanks


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 6, 2012)

camoxiong said:


> Ok, how do I join the TPU WCG team? I only have like 1-3 spare parts.


Check out my WCG Essentials thread, and post in the TPU's WCG/BOINC thread if you have any questions (or just to say hello and let us know what you're crunching on)


theonedub said:


> Click the WCG Essentials link in Ion's signature for all the info you need.
> 
> Norton has me taken care of on the GPU
> 
> ...



That's cute


----------



## camoxiong (Sep 6, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Click the WCG Essentials link in Ion's signature for all the info you need.
> 
> Ok, thanks


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 12, 2012)

I just realized that I don't have an AC power cord for my new i7 build--does anyone have one they'd be willing to send me?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 12, 2012)

You mean the one for the power supply to the wall right? If so pm me your address and I will send one out to you as I have a ton of them.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 12, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> You mean the one for the power supply to the wall right? If so pm me your address and I will send one out to you as I have a ton of them.


YGPM good sir


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 13, 2012)

What does a person copy before he or she formats to enable continuing WCG once windows is reinstalled? 

I have read things where a person formats his or her hard drive and installs WCG and continues from where it was left off. 

Damn, does that make any sense?


----------



## Norton (Sep 13, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> What does a person copy before he or she formats to enable continuing WCG once windows is reinstalled?
> 
> I have read things where a person formats his or her hard drive and installs WCG and continues from where it was left off.
> 
> Damn, does that make any sense?



Check Ion's posts- I think he mentioned which folder to copy a couple of days ago 

*EDIT- check this post*

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2716283&postcount=18448


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks Norton. Not really much information there, but I will look. 

Damn computer is acting frigging weird man. Did an update a few days ago and starting having serious problems after that. Restored to an earlier time, now I can't open different files and folders? Gives me some bullshit about not having the proper internet settings? Hello, its a local frigging file LOLOL


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 13, 2012)

Go to C:\ProgramData\ and copy the entire BOINC folder.  I like to zip it first, but that's just personal preference.  Make sure that BOINC is closed, first.  Once you reinstall Windows, make sure this BOINC folder goes back to C:\ProgramData.  Reinstall BOINC, and it will pick up where it left off


----------



## Norton (Sep 16, 2012)

I just posted a FS/FT thread for my HD 6850 video card. I'll give a crunchers discount to any Team member interested in it. 

Link:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=172295


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 17, 2012)

Norton said:


> I just posted a FS/FT thread for my HD 6850 video card. I'll give a crunchers discount to any Team member interested in it.
> 
> Link:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=172295



Yea as I posted in your "for sale" thread, ya done pissed me off. 

Of course you probably know why.............Right?


----------



## Norton (Sep 17, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Yea as I posted in your "for sale" thread, ya done pissed me off.
> 
> Of course you probably know why.............Right?



Sorry Bud  if I had any idea you were interested I would have let you know sooner. 

That said, I may put my 6870 Hawk up for sale but I haven't decided yet


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 17, 2012)

I still got tons of stuff in my FS thread that I can give deals to crunchers on. Also have a video card I have not posted yet.

I can also let go of my 5770 Xfire cards


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 17, 2012)

Alright Brandon, buddy,  I got to ask what else you are selling that you haven't listed yet and what kind of price are you going to want for the 5770's?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 17, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Alright Brandon, buddy,  I got to ask what else you are selling that you haven't listed yet and what kind of price are you going to want for the 5770's?



Lets say 100$ + 10$ shipping? Thats like 50 each.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 17, 2012)

What is the other vid card you haven't listed? And what brand are the 5770?


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 18, 2012)

I have a new (to me) i7 920, RAM, and motherboard on the way.  The CPU isn't coming with a HSF; does anyone here have an LGA1366 HSF they would be willing to let go cheap?  As long as it performs reasonably well I'd be willing to pay a bit for it 

EDIT:  NVM, I picked up another Xigmatek Gaia from Newegg for $20


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 18, 2012)

HELP NEEDED!!! does anyone have an older vintage AM2 mobo?  My acer e380's ECS mobo crapped out during a BIOS update and now its pretty much bricked.  I'd be willing to pay cash (obviously) for it.  I just need anything that takes a X2 3800+ with or without onboard GFX.


----------



## Norton (Sep 18, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> HELP NEEDED!!! does anyone have an older vintage AM2 mobo?  My acer e380's ECS mobo crapped out during a BIOS update and now its pretty much bricked.  I'd be willing to pay cash (obviously) for it.  I just need anything that takes a X2 3800+ with or without onboard GFX.



Sorry I don't have anything that old anymore 

You can get one for $30 here:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Acer-Aspire...798666716?pt=Motherboards&hash=item231c4d0bdc


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 18, 2012)

Norton said:


> You can get one for $30 here:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Acer-Aspire-...item231c4d0bdc



thanks for the link, but I want to get as far away from this crappy mobo as I can.  That the exact same one that i have now.


----------



## Norton (Sep 18, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> thanks for the link, but I want to get as far away from this crappy mobo as I can.  That the exact same one that i have now.



Brandon and popswala have AM2/2+ boards in their FS threads iirc ... not sure if those will help you?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 21, 2012)

Asus motherboard and Phenom II quad CPU 100$+5$ ship COMBO DEAL!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 21, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Asus motherboard and Phenom II quad CPU 100$+5$ ship COMBO DEAL!



Wow, that's a great deal for someone looking to add another cruncher! 

I may have to pick this up from you...it would make a great upgrade for my parents


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 21, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Wow, that's a great deal for someone looking to add another cruncher!
> 
> I may have to pick this up from you...it would make a great upgrade for my parents



I need stuff gone. more truck deals are coming up! Also have three windows 7 COA's left! gotta get that cash!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 21, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I need stuff gone. more truck deals are coming up! Also have three windows 7 COA's left! gotta get that cash!



I don't need any Windows licenses (I have a bunch of 2008R2 licenses from Dreamspark), but how much would you want shipped for the AMD X4, Asus board, and a cooler?  Also, in the picture it looks like the board has an IO shield..does it?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 21, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I don't need any Windows licenses (I have a bunch of 2008R2 licenses from Dreamspark), but how much would you want shipped for the AMD X4, Asus board, and a cooler?  Also, in the picture it looks like the board has an IO shield..does it?



I can send you the asetek cooler, Asus motherboard, phenom II quad for 130$ shipped!

Asetek will only come with 775 and AMD mounting and no fan but WITH fan bolts! Board has no I/O shield.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 21, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I can send you the asetek cooler, Asus motherboard, phenom II quad for 130$ shipped!
> 
> Asetek will only come with 775 and AMD mounting and no fan but WITH fan bolts! Board has no I/O shield.



That seems fair.  Now I just need to decide whether I want to se my parents up with this or the i7-920 I just picked up


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 21, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That seems fair.  Now I just need to decide whether I want to se my parents up with this or the i7-920 I just picked up



I would say this cause this would be more their style and plus the onboard makes for a sweet HTPC.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 21, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I would say this cause this would be more their style and plus the onboard makes for a sweet HTPC.



It certainly won't be used as a HTPC, we have a Roku for that.  Just basic office work and some picture touchups.  Still, I think that the i7 would be overkill and perhaps better used as a 24/7 folder.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 21, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> It certainly won't be used as a HTPC, we have a Roku for that.  Just basic office work and some picture touchups.  Still, I think that the i7 would be overkill and perhaps better used as a 24/7 folder.



Yep folder or cruncher.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 22, 2012)

Grabbed a CoolerMaster Hyper 101i for $16 to replace the stock cooling on my i5 2400, load temps are down almost 10 c and idle is down by 4 c   now i can crunch w/o feeling the hot air rise through the top fans.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 22, 2012)

I wish I could take you up on the offer Brandon, but I have no money.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 23, 2012)

I could use a cheap HDD for my i7-920 build...really anything is OK as long as it's 40GB+ and works.  Let me know what you have and what you want for it 

EDIT:  I can offer a C2D E8300 or PentDC E5200 as a trade


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 23, 2012)

Ion, I think I have a spare 80GB that would do the trick. It's a Sata 2 drive if I remember right. That Okay?


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 23, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Ion, I think I have a spare 80GB that would do the trick. It's a Sata 2 drive if I remember right. That Okay?



That would be sweet.  Do you want a CPU in exchange for it?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 23, 2012)

Naw, don't have the space or the time for anymore crunching systems.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 23, 2012)

radical_edward said:


> naw, don't have the space or the time for anymore crunching systems.



ygpm


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 23, 2012)

AMD combo sold to justin.

I need more stuff gone, If you have been eyeing anything in my FS thread just PM me on it and we can make the price right for you!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 23, 2012)

I looked at your thread Brandon and I may be interested in a couple things. But I am also broke right now and I still have to come up with a couple gpu's for my rig.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 23, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I looked at your thread Brandon and I may be interested in a couple things. But I am also broke right now and I still have to come up with a couple gpu's for my rig.



well I worked with justin due to limited funds so let me know what you can do and the time frame and we can certainly work something out.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 23, 2012)

pm sent


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 23, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> well I worked with justin due to limited funds so let me know what you can do and the time frame and we can certainly work something out.



Thanks again for doing this Brandon, I'll make the best effort to finish off the payments ASAP.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2012)

Brandon is just a top notch individual


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 24, 2012)

I am trying to help out with as much as I can. The funds for my truck are piling up but still have yet to reach my goal but that has never stopped me from helping


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I am trying to help out with as much as I can. The funds for my truck are piling up but still have yet to reach my goal but that has never stopped me from helping



...and that just further proves my previous post.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 4, 2012)

I could use an AMD heatpipe cooler for my new X2 5600+.  Or really anything else that would keep it cool, the Compaq HSF leaves little to be desired


----------



## Norton (Oct 4, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I could use an AMD heatpipe cooler for my new X2 5600+.  Or really anything else that would keep it cool, the Compaq HSF leaves little to be desired



I can help with that


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 4, 2012)

Norton said:


> I can help with that


I you can't, I will. I have assorted AC FreezerPro 64 coolers for AM2/+/3 sockets.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 4, 2012)

I still have some stuff left over in my FS thread as well as if you need a windows 7 pro COA 

I can make deals and help out!


----------



## Norton (Oct 4, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I you can't, I will. I have assorted AC FreezerPro 64 coolers for AM2/+/3 sockets.
> 
> http://www.ixbt.com/cpu/heatpipe-shootout-dec2k7/ac-freezer64pro.jpg



That's a much better deal! 

Those coolers are better than the stock heatpipe ones and nice n' quiet! 

@Ion- IF Buck can't help you with one of these then PM me and I'll arrange to get a stock heatpipe cooler out to you


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 4, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I you can't, I will. I have assorted AC FreezerPro 64 coolers for AM2/+/3 sockets.
> 
> http://www.ixbt.com/cpu/heatpipe-shootout-dec2k7/ac-freezer64pro.jpg


Thanks, how much do you want for one of those?


brandonwh64 said:


> I still have some stuff left over in my FS thread as well as if you need a windows 7 pro COA
> 
> I can make deals and help out!



I'm gonna run one of my academic licenses of Windows Server 2008 R2.  Yay Dreamspark! 

Thanks though


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 4, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks, how much do you want for one of those?



Just cover shipping. Is your dorm address still the same?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 4, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Just cover shipping. Is your dorm address still the same?



Yeah 

PM me the price of shipping and I'll PayPal you the money


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 4, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah
> 
> PM me the price of shipping and I'll PayPal you the money


Care Package for Ion has been sent. FreezerPro Cooler & TIM & 3x 120mm fans. Should deliver Saturday via Priority Mail.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 4, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Care Package for Ion has been sent. FreezerPro Cooler & TIM & 3x 120mm fans. Should deliver Saturday via Priority Mail.



You're amazing!  Twelve hours after I posted that I needed a cooler, and I have more than I asked for


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 4, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> You're amazing!  Twelve hours after I posted that I needed a cooler, and I have more than I asked for


We aim to please. My Regional HQ is in Raleigh, so I may swing by sometime to raid your surplus hardware.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 4, 2012)

Everytime I see buck I think of this song.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 11, 2012)

Okay, don't know what the hell is going on here, but my 2600K system (main system) is running like a damn pentium 66 system when crunching all of a sudden. Can't even navigate within Windows while crunching!!!! As soon as I "snooze" WCG it runs just fine?

Rebooted, still the same. Shut down and unplugged, still the same.

System is not running hot or anything like that, no errors, and doesn't look like any odd work units.

Anyone else having issues like this?


----------



## Norton (Oct 11, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Okay, don't know what the hell is going on here, but my 2600K system (main system) is running like a damn pentium 66 system when crunching all of a sudden. Can't even navigate within Windows while crunching!!!! As soon as I "snooze" WCG it runs just fine?
> 
> Rebooted, still the same. Shut down and unplugged, still the same.
> 
> ...



Are you running the gpu wu's? That may be slowing your system down...


----------



## Daimus (Oct 11, 2012)

norton said:


> are you running the gpu wu's? That may be slowing your system down...



+1


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 11, 2012)

Norton said:


> Are you running the gpu wu's? That may be slowing your system down...



Just checked, and sure enough that is what it was Bill!!! Shit, there was two of them running? I only have a single card.  Hell there is about 10 of them stating "ready to start." 

Can't have my system down to a crawl! Do too much remote support for that! I may take this card out and install it in the 4x4 server and then it can run all it wants.


----------



## Norton (Oct 11, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Just checked, and sure enough that is what it was Bill!!! Shit, there was two of them running? I only have a single card.  Hell there is about 10 of them stating "ready to start."
> 
> Can't have my system down to a crawl! Do too much remote support for that! I may take this card out and install it in the 4x4 server and then it can run all it wants.



Strange that you're getting two running at once on a single card? If it's slowing the rig down too much then you can always disable gpu crunching while you're using it and then run em' when you're not.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 11, 2012)

Norton said:


> If it's slowing the rig down too much then you can always disable gpu crunching while you're using it and then run em' when you're not.



Good point Norton. 

Run em at night and during the day when I am at work. 

Your just full of it tonight ain't ya???  I meant good ideas.


----------



## Daimus (Oct 11, 2012)

I have 2 GPU WU's running at the moment too. First is working 1 CPU+1 GPU and has deadline 10/18, the second is working with 1 CPU only and has deadline 10/14 (very slow, like usual WU).


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Good point Norton.
> 
> Run em at night and during the day when I am at work.
> 
> Your just full of it tonight ain't ya???  I meant good ideas.



That would be my suggestion.  I don't use my desktops all that much, so I have them set to crunch on everything 24/7, but for a computer you actually use frequently, I'd set it to do CPU only while in use and then also add in the GPU while not in use


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 11, 2012)

OK guys, first I want to thank you for the "congrats" from over at the other thread. 2nd; searching for a USB 3.5" IDE or SATA+IDE enclosure and a DVI male to VGA female. Any ideas?

I know I have been on a hiatus but have been watching and ghosting mainly. It's been an interesting month, learned some java but nothing to get me to write my own code, just modify existing some.

Just wanted to let you know, I'm still around and kicking.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 11, 2012)

Jr, I have a IDE/Sata to USB and a DVI to VGA adapter. You will need your own power source for the IDE/SATA adapter.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 11, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Jr, I have a IDE/Sata to USB and a DVI to VGA adapter. You will need your own power source for the IDE/SATA adapter.



We talked about that a while ago, what I have currently(the old enclosures electronics+spare ATX power supply) works for me to pull files but it needs to be enclosed. I'm really close to pulling the trigger on this one though:
http://www.directron.com/en3451bk.html

Let me know how much you want for the adapter.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 11, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> We talked about that a while ago, what I have currently(the old enclosures electronics+spare ATX power supply) works for me to pull files but it needs to be enclosed. I'm really close to pulling the trigger on this one though:
> http://www.directron.com/en3451bk.html
> 
> Let me know how much you want for the adapter.



So you just want the DVI to VGA? Just shipping thats all. I can ship tomorrow. PM me with your full address. as for the enclosure, I say go for it cause the ones I have had in the past were good but the HDD always died so I threw them away.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 11, 2012)

Linksys Router
75FT CAT-6 Cable
DVI to VGA adapter

All gone to Jr


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 11, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Linksys Router
> 75FT CAT-6 Cable
> DVI to VGA adapter
> 
> All gone to Jr





Thank you B!!! I won't ever forget this.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 13, 2012)

I have been using the GPU crunching when I am away and at night. Seems to be working great doing it that way!  Great suggestions guys!!!!!!


----------



## da_vid (Oct 14, 2012)

I need a SATA hard drive of any size( 80Gb is perfect) ,if possible from canada to avoid custom borders PM me what you have and the price for the hdd and the shipping cost THANKS


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2012)

da_vid said:


> I need a SATA hard drive of any size( 80Gb is perfect) ,if possible from canada to avoid custom borders PM me what you have and the price for the hdd and the shipping cost THANKS



If you don't have one by next weekend I might be able to set you up with one--let me know


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 14, 2012)

*X9100 processor*

Okay guys, I would like to bring my Gateway P7811FX online for crunching. The problem is, the current processor (P8400) really isn't up to the task. 

After doing some research I have found that the best processor upgrade for this system is the Intel X9100 Core 2 Extreme. It will allow for crunching 4 threads. Not to mention being about the best and last processor for this aging system. 

Now here is the issue with all of this: 
Most of the sites that actually do still sell these are asking about $250 to $300

These can be had from fleabay for around $150, which is about the most I would want to spend on this system. 

Several years ago I won a legal battle with fleabay so naturally they will not allow me to have an account 

I guess what I am asking here; does anyone have one of these or know where I can pick one of these up from...Other than of course fleabay. 

I will not be able to afford this until the 19th of this month; about a week from now.


----------



## yotano211 (Oct 25, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Okay guys, I would like to bring my Gateway P7811FX online for crunching. The problem is, the current processor (P8400) really isn't up to the task.
> 
> After doing some research I have found that the best processor upgrade for this system is the Intel X9100 Core 2 Extreme. It will allow for crunching 4 threads. Not to mention being about the best and last processor for this aging system.
> 
> ...



Having another ebay account is not a problem. I run over 50 ebay accounts, the major trick is to have a new credit card. 

Are you just want to buy, so just get a buyers account only. Ebay buyers account are not looked at hardly anything unlike a sellers account. I have been banned with my real name on ebay many years ago and I still have a buyers account with my real name, I just use a different credit card.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 25, 2012)

yotano211 said:


> Having another ebay account is not a problem. I run over 50 ebay accounts, the major trick is to have a new credit card.
> 
> Are you just want to buy, so just get a buyers account only. Ebay buyers account are not looked at hardly anything unlike a sellers account. I have been banned with my real name on ebay many years ago and I still have a buyers account with my real name, I just use a different credit card.



You sound like a scammer.


----------



## yotano211 (Oct 25, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> You sound like a scammer.



lol , I'm no scammer, I run a $400k+ revenue hair care business (LCC) on ebay. I mostly only sell on 10 accounts, then I just rotate to another 10 every month. The other 40 accounts are just back ups. 

So tell me, why should ebay/paypal allow a buyer to return a empty box back with no product and still get refunded. Or allow paypal to ban your account for no reason, even after you supply a business license, full invoices from the company supplier, and still get denied after you appeal your process then they hold your money for 180 days. 

98% of the population don't have the stomach to sell on any selling platform, they just dream and dream about financial independence and never do anything. They just spend away and retire flat broke. 

I have been doing this for 8 years, full time for 3. I work from home  and love it. I have multiple TRS ebay accounts with 99% or higher on all of them. 

I work the system, the system does not work me.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## yotano211 (Oct 25, 2012)

I just go on here to read around and I still fold away on 2 laptops 24/7. When I take my main laptop with me I still have 1 with a 2920xm folding away.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 25, 2012)

I come here for the girls.


----------



## da_vid (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm looking for a amd fx 8150 or fx 6100 or intel,gpu (ati or nvidia middle end gpu )MB with 2 pci-e and ram.pm me the price and where you live (for shipping cost) Thanks 

in fact i still have room for 6 dedicated crunsher,already have 2 so i need a lot of hardware if i can save a little bit here that will be appreciate


----------



## Norton (Oct 25, 2012)

da_vid said:


> I'm looking for a amd fx 8150 or fx 6100 or intel,gpu (ati or nvidia middle end gpu )MB with 2 pci-e and ram.pm me the price and where you live (for shipping cost) Thanks
> 
> in fact i still have room for 6 dedicated crunsher,already have 2 so i need a lot of hardware if i can save a little bit here that will be appreciate



FX chips should be popping up in the FS thread as people pickup Vishera chips (cadaveca has an FX-8150 for sale and he may have a board if you ask him about it). I will be selling either my FX 8120 or the 6100 but I'm waiting on a response from someone I made an offer to first.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 25, 2012)

hell man if shipping wouldn't be so much I could hook you up. I am taking some of my rigs down soon.


----------



## da_vid (Oct 25, 2012)

@Norton let me know if the person don't take your cpu (both of them )
@ThE_MaD_ShOt where are you living ?


----------



## yotano211 (Oct 25, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I come here for the girls.



I come here for the pie.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 25, 2012)

da_vid said:


> @Norton let me know if the person don't take your cpu (both of them )
> @ThE_MaD_ShOt where are you living ?



Va usa.


----------



## Norton (Oct 25, 2012)

da_vid said:


> @Norton let me know if the person don't take your cpu (both of them )
> @ThE_MaD_ShOt where are you living ?



Will only be selling one of them (need the other for one of my rigs) but I'll let you know as soon as I can.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 26, 2012)

Alright guys I am taking down 2 rigs and maybe a third. The third one if I take it down will go up for sale. If anyone wants a damn near complete crunching rig pm me know. I will include everything but drives, psu, and case. And of course Fellow cruncher get the good deal.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Alright guys I am taking down 2 rigs and maybe a third. The third one if I take it down will go up for sale. If anyone wants a damn near complete crunching rig pm me know. I will include everything but drives, psu, and case. And of course Fellow cruncher get the good deal.



What sort of HW would you be looking to sell?  I might could use something


----------



## yotano211 (Oct 26, 2012)

hey guys, just a quick question. 

I am trying to get a folding farm going and what would be better, a quad socket interlagos or just some dual socket xeon set up. 

I cant really find a quad socket xeon motherboards but have found some quad socket AMD motherboards. 

I am currently crunching on a i5 2540m (dual core) running at 3.1ghz, and a 2920xm (quad) running stock at 2.9ghz. And on a graphics card, AMD 6990m (desktop 6870 underclocked), I will be upgrading the 6990m to a 7970m (desktop 7870 underclocked) very soon. 

And is my average daily points good, I average 7243, but it's increasing so it might get higher.


----------



## Norton (Oct 26, 2012)

yotano211 said:


> hey guys, just a quick question.
> 
> I am trying to get a folding farm going and what would be better, a quad socket interlagos or just some dual socket xeon set up.
> 
> ...



Quad AMD is a good choice with 48 cores (4x12)- will crunch at 25-50k ppd or fold at over 300k ppd

Check Buck Nasty's 4P build log for some extra info 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=171252


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2012)

yotano211 said:


> hey guys, just a quick question.
> 
> I am trying to get a folding farm going and what would be better, a quad socket interlagos or just some dual socket xeon set up.
> 
> ...



Crunching (WCG) or Folding (Folding@home)?

As far as Folding goes--talk to Buck Nasty, the head of our FAH team.  He has two 4P Opteron setups; he gets 400k+ PPD from the overclocked one.  As far as WCG goes, I'd suggest neither of those.  For now, I'd suggest you build a fleet of i7s with modern ATI GPUs (HD7850s are great PPD/$ ATM).  We don't know how much longer the GPU WUs are lasting, but at least you'll have the CPUs if they do run out.

Honestly I wouldn't spend the money upgrading the laptop GPU just for WCG--laptops run brutally hot, and you'll get better PPD for you $$ with desktops


----------



## yotano211 (Oct 26, 2012)

I have been reading that same thread for the past hour now. 

I would like to upgrade my laptop cuz it's also my gaming rig. I dont really like desktops anymore. My last desktop build was over 5 years ago, in the early core processors days.


----------



## yotano211 (Oct 27, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Crunching (WCG) or Folding (Folding@home)?
> 
> As far as Folding goes--talk to Buck Nasty, the head of our FAH team.  He has two 4P Opteron setups; he gets 400k+ PPD from the overclocked one.  As far as WCG goes, I'd suggest neither of those.  For now, I'd suggest you build a fleet of i7s with modern ATI GPUs (HD7850s are great PPD/$ ATM).  We don't know how much longer the GPU WUs are lasting, but at least you'll have the CPUs if they do run out.
> 
> Honestly I wouldn't spend the money upgrading the laptop GPU just for WCG--laptops run brutally hot, and you'll get better PPD for you $$ with desktops



I only do WCG. 

I just added another laptop with a 920xm ES running stock 2.2ghz. Other 920xm's overclock to 3.0-3.4 but this ES cpu might be running at higher voltage. 

And added a 5870m (underclocked 5770) graphics with my 2 other laptops. 
I will only run it for 2 weeks before I sell it.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2012)

You're really building up quite the laptop farm there!

How hot are those systems running with both the CPU & GPU crunching?  I know that the CPU in my laptop runs at ~80-85C crunching, and that's just a 35w i7-LV with no discrete GPU.


----------



## yotano211 (Oct 27, 2012)

I have 3 laptops going, my first is a sager 8150 and it has 2 fans going on a 2920xm, temp is at 85C on the cpu and 87 on the gpu, 6990m. I just repasted a few weeks ago. 

my 2nd laptop is a simple HP 2560p elitebook, i5 2540m at running at 85C, it has 1 single fan. 

The 3rd laptop that will only run for a few weeks and being sold is a g73jh running 920xm ES at stock 2.2, and 5870m. The processor runs really hot at stock, runs at 92C and 76C on the gpu.


----------



## Norton (Oct 27, 2012)

da_vid said:


> @Norton let me know if the person don't take your cpu (both of them )
> @ThE_MaD_ShOt where are you living ?



Chicken Patty will be getting the FX-8120 from me- he just confirmed it. I will keep an eye out for a couple more for you.... will let you know ASAP if I locate anything.


----------



## da_vid (Oct 27, 2012)

Yesterday I received two fx8150 and 2 gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 I still waiting for the ram and hdd.Already have the psu and i'm going now to buy 2 coolermaster 212 evo maybe monday these 2 rig will crunch


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2012)

da_vid said:


> Yesterday I received two fx8150 and 2 gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 I still waiting for the ram and hdd.Already have the psu and i'm going now to buy 2 coolermaster 212 evo maybe monday these 2 rig will crunch



Wow...just wow!  Your dedication is incredible!  Those two FX rigs will be a marvelous addition to the Team! 

Are they going to get discrete GPUs as well?


----------



## Norton (Oct 27, 2012)

You are building up a really nice fleet of rigs da_vid!!!


----------



## KieX (Oct 27, 2012)

It's not much but I got the following which I'll send to fellow crunchers for postage price only:

- 2.5" 60GB Sata drive
- GT210 Passive
- HD5450 Passive

They would sell for peanuts and would rather they go to someone that can make use of them or needs them. PM me if interested.


----------



## da_vid (Oct 27, 2012)

2x7850 on 1 rig and  the other rig will receive a single  7850


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 28, 2012)

KieX said:


> It's not much but I got the following which I'll send to fellow crunchers for postage price only:
> 
> - 2.5" 60GB Sata drive
> - GT210 Passive
> ...


Any idea how much shipping would be to the US?


da_vid said:


> 2x7850 on 1 rig and  the other rig will receive a single  7850



Holy hell


----------



## da_vid (Oct 28, 2012)

Winter is there i'm not using my bike and i save money, for me it the perfect timing to add more hardware ,when summer returns i will use my money for riding 

I want  7-8 dedicated crunsher 

Here my softail for those who love harley


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 28, 2012)

da_vid said:


> Winter is there i'm not using my bike and i save money, for me it the perfect timing to add more hardware ,when summer returns i will use my money for riding
> 
> I want  7-8 dedicated crunsher



That's absolutely amazing.  I think I have room for about 3 dedicated crunchers in here--although when I move home in the summer, all but 1 will have to be turned off


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 28, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> What sort of HW would you be looking to sell?  I might could use something



It's an Am2+/Am3 board, 2x 2gb of mem, cpu and cooler, and a 4870 gpu.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 28, 2012)

da_vid said:


> Winter is there i'm not using my bike and i save money, for me it the perfect timing to add more hardware ,when summer returns i will use my money for riding
> 
> I want  7-8 dedicated crunsher
> 
> ...



Sweet looking scooter Da_vid!!!!!!! Is that a twin cam or an older Evo?

Edit: Never mind, I see the tranny bolted right to the engine case so it is obviously a twin cam LOL


----------



## da_vid (Oct 28, 2012)

your right vtwin 88ci stroke to 95ci cam,fuelpak and a lot of screamin'eagle parts


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 30, 2012)

Would anyone have a decent wireless router (DD-WRT/Tomato/OpenWRT) they would like to get rid of? Mine seems to be on its way out (5 Year old WRT54G V.5). It is dropping internet connection and takes a reboot each time to work properly.

Pm me with what ya got 

*Edit*

Just caught a sweet deal on a "TRENDnet TEW-652BRP 802.11b/g/n Wireless N Home Router up to 300Mbps/ 10/100 Mbps Ethernet Port x4"

Thanks!


----------



## KieX (Oct 30, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Any idea how much shipping would be to the US?



Looking at about 8$ (£5) more or less for a 5-day airmail service.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 1, 2012)

If anyone here has a Radeon can that will run WU's, but they are unable to use it at the moment, I would like to offer to pay for shipping to me and shipping back to you so I can run it during the HCC Challenge.  I have a P4 rig that I'd like to put this in to help out.

The only thing is, I have a 450W PSU on this rig, so the high-end cards are probably out.


----------



## Bow (Nov 7, 2012)

My wcg is not running right..now it says suspended-user active?
and I have no transfers, and have not had any for a few days.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2012)

Bow said:


> My wcg is not running right..now it says suspended-user active?
> and I have no transfers, and have not had any for a few days.



Start off with basics.  Time and date correct?  Try manually "updating".  See how that helps.

I have found over time with BOINC that even if it's not relevant, it might be the difference with it running or not.  Weird but just how it is.


----------



## Bow (Nov 7, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Start off with basics.  Time and date correct?  Try manually "updating".  See how that helps.
> 
> I have found over time with BOINC that even if it's not relevant, it might be the difference with it running or not.  Weird but just how it is.



Yep date and time are good.  I hit the update tab so will have to see what happens.
Anything else I should look at?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 7, 2012)

Anyone have any AM2/AM2+/AM3 CPU for really cheap i can get? I want to test a old motherboard out and if it works, It will be going on crunching.If the board i have is bad then next month i will likely buy a new.
What i need is a CPU that i can test a older AM2 board with that has support for almost all the AM3s Such as the AII X2/X4,Phenom I/II
It will also use any semperon. 

I just need something cheap,single/dual/tri/quad core.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2012)

Bow said:


> Yep date and time are good.  I hit the update tab so will have to see what happens.
> Anything else I should look at?



Did that fix it?


----------



## t_ski (Nov 7, 2012)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Anyone have any AM2/AM2+/AM3 CPU for really cheap i can get? I want to test a old motherboard out and if it works, It will be going on crunching.If the board i have is bad then next month i will likely buy a new.
> What i need is a CPU that i can test a older AM2 board with that has support for almost all the AM3s Such as the AII X2/X4,Phenom I/II
> It will also use any semperon.
> 
> I just need something cheap,single/dual/tri/quad core.



This guy has a Sempron cheap, but I don't know the model or seocket type:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=174940&highlight=sempron


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 7, 2012)

t_ski said:


> This guy has a Sempron cheap, but I don't know the model or seocket type:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=174940&highlight=sempron



Thanks, I contacted him, If possible i would like a dual core or better but that would be great to test the board and flash the bios.


----------



## Norton (Nov 7, 2012)

t_ski said:


> This guy has a Sempron cheap, but I don't know the model or seocket type:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=174940&highlight=sempron



NewEgg has a few AM2 refurbs in that price range too (X2's about $10 more)


----------



## cdawall (Nov 7, 2012)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Thanks, I contacted him, If possible i would like a dual core or better but that would be great to test the board and flash the bios.



http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K8/AMD-Sempron X2 2200 - SDO2200IAA4DO.html

That is the CPU pictured.



cdawall said:


> Sempron X2 2300+ 2.2ghz@3.2ghz 1.4v (BIOS) 1.44v (windows)
> XFX NV730A/8200
> 4x1GB Corsair XMS2 DHX@900 5-5-5-15 2v
> 1.5TB Seagate 7200.11
> ...



I had the X2 2300+ and they clocked pretty good


----------



## Bow (Nov 7, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Did that fix it?



No, none of my projects are crunching, and the ones that are finished are not sending data.


----------



## Norton (Nov 7, 2012)

Bow said:


> No, none of my projects are crunching, and the ones that are finished are not sending data.



Can you send a screenshot of the Tasks and Messages tabs?

Are the finished ones showing as "uploading" or "ready to report" 

Also, did you check to see if the suspend button had been pressed by accident or if for some reason the CPU utilization had been turned down to 0 for some reason?


----------



## F150_Raptor (Nov 7, 2012)

Bow said:


> No, none of my projects are crunching, and the ones that are finished are not sending data.



How about in the preferences, make sure the box is checked for Crunching while the computer is in use.  I had the same problem and that box was unchecked.


----------



## Bow (Nov 7, 2012)

I will look into that after work. Thanks


----------



## om3n- (Nov 7, 2012)

With the ready to report ones i've noticed a few of them geting back logged on my system. If you want to manually push them you can click the project and then update. It will push them all through.


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi guys,

I've got no probs on my rig now, 8 WU going at a time but once they've been completed that's it - it's not queuing up tasks.

What settings should i enable to give me a steady trickle of work?

FWIW, i hit update on the project tab and the scheduler requests tasks and i always get 8 but after that it doesn't queue any for me....

I've only been active since yesterday so i'm very new.  

Thanks for any help.

EDIT:  Ok, for some weird reason it just downloaded a screenful.  Cool.


----------



## om3n- (Nov 7, 2012)

Its possible depending on your settings it is waiting for your system to become idle. I think it's how the default policy is set up.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2012)

The 54thvoid,

Go to your preferences in the BOINC Manager.  Under the network tab set your work buffer to four days or something like that.  It will download enough work so that if servers are down, you'll still have work to crunch to a few days. 

Also if you guys want to report immediately after each WU is done, check out this thread:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=106370


----------



## Daimus (Nov 7, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> FWIW, i hit update on the project tab and the scheduler requests tasks and i always get 8 but after that it doesn't queue any for me....



This is your screenshot:








Just press "show all tasks" button.


----------



## Bow (Nov 8, 2012)

I reinstalled wcg and all is good


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 8, 2012)

Bow said:


> I reinstalled wcg and all is good



Glad to hear you have it sorted out!


----------



## Arjai (Nov 10, 2012)

Just checking in to see how things are going here. 
Seems things are looking up, the team is doing great, w/out me.

My return to having a place for my computers, and me, is in the future but, how long is up in the air. Someday, I will be back and crunching. 

I can hardly wait.

Take Care TPU Crunchers, and I am very happy to see the numbers jump up over the past month, or so! Great Job guys!


----------



## Norton (Nov 10, 2012)

Arjai said:


> Just checking in to see how things are going here.
> Seems things are looking up, the team is doing great, w/out me.
> 
> My return to having a place for my computers, and me, is in the future but, how long is up in the air. Someday, I will be back and crunching.
> ...



Good to see you're still hanging in there 

Team is doing great.... with you!  You're always a member here!


----------



## KieX (Nov 12, 2012)

Right, few more cruncher goodies:

Postage only:
- 2.5" 60GB Sata drive
- LGA 1155 stock cooler
- NZXT Havik 140 (Tower and intel bracket only)
- Netgear DG834 ADSL Router/Modem
- EUROPE ONLY! Corsair HX520W

50% Newegg RRP:
- MSI HD 7770 x2


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2012)

I'd be interested in one or perhaps even both of the HD7770s


----------



## theonedub (Nov 12, 2012)

KieX said:


> Right, few more cruncher goodies:
> 
> Postage only:
> - 2.5" 60GB Sata drive
> ...



I dont have a system to put it in at the moment (all SFF right now) but I always wanted the Havik 140 cooler- just ask Sneeky  If you dont mind that it might sit for a month or two before I used it, I am more then ready to pay


----------



## KieX (Nov 12, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I'd be interested in one or perhaps even both of the HD7770s





theonedub said:


> I dont have a system to put it in at the moment (all SFF right now) but I always wanted the Havik 140 cooler- just ask Sneeky  If you dont mind that it might sit for a month or two before I used it, I am more then ready to pay



Gonna hit the sack, busy day tomorrow, but consider them pre-reserved till I can get in touch


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2012)

KieX said:


> Gonna hit the sack, busy day tomorrow, but consider them pre-reserved till I can get in touch



Awesome, thank you!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm interested in one of those cards too if Ion doesn't get both of them. 
Can pay on the 14th if so.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 12, 2012)

KieX said:


> Right, few more cruncher goodies:
> 
> Postage only:
> - 2.5" 60GB Sata drive



I'd be interested in this most definitely, big enough for a system drive to crunch and maybe even a game . Let me know what you want for it


----------



## manofthem (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks KieX for the hdd


----------



## KieX (Nov 12, 2012)

Update on items:

Postage only:
- 2.5" 60GB Sata drive
- LGA 1155 stock cooler
- NZXT Havik 140 (Tower and intel bracket only)
- Netgear DG834 ADSL Router/Modem
- EUROPE ONLY! Corsair HX520W

50% Newegg RRP:
- MSI HD 7770 x2

More miscellaneous items will be added throughout the week.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2012)

You're awesome--thank you very much!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2012)

Does anyone have some spare SATA HDDs?  Basically any size would work--I can always use small (~80GB) ones in my i7 rigs and put the larger ones I have in my Celerons to sell.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 19, 2012)

Sorry ion, nothing avaliable from me. 
I'm running my spare on my main rig now or I would send it to you.
If you don't have a hdd by the time I get a new one I will pm you.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2012)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Sorry ion, nothing avaliable from me.
> I'm running my spare on my main rig now or I would send it to you.
> If you don't have a hdd by the time I get a new one I will pm you.



Thank you! 

I should be able to pick up a few in about a week or so--which is I guess as soon as some would arrive anyways.  I'll let you guys know what I get


----------



## manofthem (Nov 20, 2012)

Just a shout out to KieX for the quality shipping from across the pond.  This hdd got here faster than almost everything I buy here in the states, so you have my respect and gratitude!  Thanks so much!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 20, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I should be able to pick up a few in about a week or so--which is I guess as soon as some would arrive anyways.  I'll let you guys know what I get



Good luck,keep us updated please. If you end up getting atleast 1 hdd I will put off getting my new one a little longer(I'm running a 80gb sata ii atm,my 250gb lappy drive took a crap)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Just a shout out to KieX for the quality shipping from across the pond.  This hdd got here faster than almost everything I buy here in the states, so you have my respect and gratitude!  Thanks so much!!!



Won't be the first nor the last time someone has something good to say about our fellow Spaniard Dan 

He's an amazing individual and has literally helped out every single member of the team at least once!


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 20, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> He's an amazing individual and has literally helped out every single member of the team at least once!



Yes, yes he is and has.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2012)

Well, perhaps my new HD7770s will arrive today  That would be awesome--then with even just the single rig at home, I'd still be able to do close to the 100k I have been getting


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 20, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Yes, yes he is and has.



X a million!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 20, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Well, perhaps my new HD7770s will arrive today  That would be awesome--then with even just the single rig at home, I'd still be able to do close to the 100k I have been getting



I hope you can swing some more points, so we can come off victorious!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Well, perhaps my new HD7770s will arrive today  That would be awesome--then with even just the single rig at home, I'd still be able to do close to the 100k I have been getting



Amazing what these GPU's are doing


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 20, 2012)

Any ideas on how well an AMD FX-4100 would crunch? 

I may have a killer deal on that and a 990 Asus Sabertooth motherboard. If it doesn't do all that good I could sell it cheap and grab a better chip I guess.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Any ideas on how well an AMD FX-4100 would crunch?
> 
> I may have a killer deal on that and a 990 Asus Sabertooth motherboard. If it doesn't do all that good I could sell it cheap and grab a better chip I guess.


I'd say at least as well as an X4 965BE (3k PPD).  Clock-for-clock it should do pretty much exactly half of what a FX-8 does (so maybe 3k PPD at a bit over 4GHz)


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 20, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I'd say at least as well as an X4 965BE (3k PPD).  Clock-for-clock it should do pretty much exactly half of what a FX-8 does (so maybe 3k PPD at a bit over 4GHz)



Well that isn't all that bad.  

I can get this combo for $125 shipped!!! Hell the motherboard is still $190 new on the Egg. 

Would build it up and put it at a pals house to crunch with.  I don't have the circuits in this POS apartment to handle another rig.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Well that isn't all that bad.
> 
> I can get this combo for $125 shipped!!! Hell the motherboard is still $190 new on the Egg.
> 
> Would build it up and put it at a pals house to crunch with.  I don't have the circuits in this POS apartment to handle another rig.



That's a very solid deal 

Particularly if you put some AMD GPUs in it, you'd have a very solid system for not a lot of money


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 28, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm having some serious issues with BOINC on older Linux machines lately. I'll install Ubuntu 12.04 on a rig, run 460 updates, install Teamviewer and the BOINC from the Software Center. However, BOINC sits endlessly at "Downloading work from the server" no matter how many times I reset the project, detach, whatever. My 2600K somehow works perfectly, but one of my 939 X2 machines (12.04 x64) and a Pentium M laptop (12.10) absolutely refuse to get any work, yet machines that have been online for quite a while (over a month) have been absolutely fine. Tried the BOINC manager off the Berkeley site as well, still doesn't do anything. 

Also, my WCG account is screwed up or something. I can't change any device profiles from the website because it says "Error The member name entered could not be found. Your action has resulted in an error."

I'm quite frustrated at the moment.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 28, 2012)

Have you made sure thath te date and time are both right?
I have had that problem when the date was wrong. I also found that restarting the computer sometimes helps.
Try restarting computer and if nothing then try to uninstall and reinstall bionic. 
I would first check the time and date to make sure they are correct. 

If none of this works,I'm sorry I can't be of anymore of a help and hope someone else can solve your problem


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 28, 2012)

Yep, both machines say 1:30AM Nov. 28 2012. Just tried installing BOINC on a Vista x64 single core Turion64 and it works, so is it some kind of Linux issue?

EDIT: Might be a file permissions issue. Completely random Linux file permissions leave me facepalming again.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 28, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Yep, both machines say 1:30AM Nov. 28 2012. Just tried installing BOINC on a Vista x64 single core Turion64 and it works, so is it some kind of Linux issue?



I haven't used Linux in a couple of years to crunch on. So i couldn't really help you much.

May a stripped down install of windows XP 64bit would be good for your older computers then Vista. It would leave more resources for WCG. Thats what i used to use on all of the older computers(such as Socket A and 775 P4s and low end duals like PD and C2D based cellys)
Its great if the computer isn't used for anything besides crunching as it doesn't have much to the OS.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 28, 2012)

So, chowning the projects folder recursively worked, but now it says Processing Suspended: User Active indefinitely. How am I supposed to make it run regardless of computer activity if the WCG site is boned and won't let me edit, create or assign a machine a different profile?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 28, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> So, chowning the projects folder recursively worked, but now it says Processing Suspended: User Active indefinitely. How am I supposed to make it run regardless of computer activity if the WCG site is boned and won't let me edit, create or assign a machine a different profile?



go to the activity tab and select "run always" 

perhaps that will work.

EDIT: if that doesn't work, go into your computing perfrences on you bionic manager and set it to do work while computer is in use.

if you need some screen shots with stuff pointed out, let me know.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 28, 2012)

Man, I can't believe I didn't discover the menu bar BOINC has in Ubuntu. I totally thought the Linux version of BOINC only included the dumbed down interface, but of course Unity hides the menu bar. Thank you thank you thank you!

EDIT: Still have permissions issues I guess (a ton of downloads are listed, nothing is happening). Something to tackle at "not 2AM in the morning."


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 28, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Man, I can't believe I didn't discover the menu bar BOINC has in Ubuntu. I totally thought the Linux version of BOINC only included the dumbed down interface, but of course Unity hides the menu bar. Thank you thank you thank you!
> 
> EDIT: Still have permissions issues I guess (a ton of downloads are listed, nothing is happening). Something to tackle at "not 2AM in the morning."



glad i can be of some help to you at least.

Maybe you will figure it out after you get some sleep, could just be something simple your missing, or maybe it will solve its self 


EDIT: I just noticed i have been spelling it "BIONIC" and not "BOINC". That is telling me its time for some sleep me me


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm running BOINC on Ubuntu 12.10 x64 on two of my HPs with no issue.  I've been having other troubles (remotely connecting to them), but that's unrelated and my fault.  I'm glad you have it mostly sorted out


----------



## KieX (Dec 7, 2012)

Does anybody have a 1366 motherboard that supports Xeons?

EDIT: I have a couple of Hex's to test for anyone interested.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 7, 2012)

KieX said:


> Does anybody have a 1366 motherboard that supports Xeons?
> 
> EDIT: I have a couple of Hex's to test for anyone interested.



Most all ASRock boards support Xeons if you can locate one.


----------



## KieX (Dec 7, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Most all ASRock boards support Xeons if you can locate one.



Cool. Not looking for the board for myself. More like looking for someone with a board looking to "test" some hex's.


----------



## Norton (Dec 7, 2012)

KieX said:


> Cool. Not looking for the board for myself. More like looking for someone with a board looking to "test" some hex's.



I may be able to test them on F150's rig that I have here.... sent you a PM to discuss


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2012)

Norton to the rescue!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2012)

KieX said:


> Does anybody have a 1366 motherboard that supports Xeons?
> 
> EDIT: I have a couple of Hex's to test for anyone interested.



I'd be willing to test one in my X58 3X SLI


----------



## KieX (Dec 7, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I'd be willing to test one in my X58 3X SLI



Will be posting to Norton most likely. And then if they don't work for him, the idea is to keep them moving till they find a home where they do.


----------



## Norton (Dec 7, 2012)

KieX said:


> Will be posting to Norton most likely. And then if they don't work for him, the idea is to keep them moving till they find a home where they do.



If it works out- I can test them both, use one of them, and then get the other one moving to another Team member 

Sorry- broke my Thanks button today


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2012)

Norton said:


> If it works out- I can test them both, use one of them, and then get the other one moving to another Team member
> 
> Sorry- broke my Thanks button today



That sounds great.

Depending on how much you'd be looking to get for them, I could certainly see trying to find another cheap LGA1366 board--basically, I could scavenge parts from other systems and all I'd need is a CPU & board to get another system running 

And I broke mine too :shadedshu


----------



## Norton (Dec 7, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That sounds great.
> 
> Depending on how much you'd be looking to get for them, I could certainly see trying to find another cheap LGA1366 board--basically, I could scavenge parts from other systems and all I'd need is a CPU & board to get another system running
> 
> And I broke mine too :shadedshu



Let's see if they work first before you start hunting down other pieces- and cost is a non-issue


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2012)

Norton said:


> Let's see if they work first before you start hunting down other pieces- and cost is a non-issue



Oh of course.  What CPUs (model #) are they?

But if they work fine for you, I could certainly spring $75-$150 to bring another i7 online


----------



## Norton (Dec 7, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Oh of course.  What CPUs (model #) are they?
> 
> But if they work fine for you, I could certainly spring $75-$150 to bring another i7 online



I'll keep you posted via PM....


----------



## KieX (Dec 7, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Oh of course.  What CPUs (model #) are they?
> 
> But if they work fine for you, I could certainly spring $75-$150 to bring another i7 online



They're my old Xeons L5639's. So one of them may possibly not work at all on a single socket. And if the other works.. there's no guarantee a motherboard is compatible with it. They work together on an SR-2.. but not sure about any other configuration so that's why I've gone about calling it a "test".


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 7, 2012)

These CPU's have been conformed to work in regular X58 motherboards

http://hera.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1559323


----------



## Norton (Dec 7, 2012)

FYI- I will be listing some items in a FS thread at some point later this evening.

Items (crunchers/folders discounts will be available):

- i7 980X (from F150's rig)

- MSI 6870 Hawk

and possibly a few more items... TBA

Send me a PM if interested


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 7, 2012)

KieX said:


> Does anybody have a 1366 motherboard that supports Xeons?
> 
> EDIT: I have a couple of Hex's to test for anyone interested.



If that doesn't work out with Norton, I have a high end Gigabyte board that I know supports the Xeons. It also supports the ECC registered memory as well.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 8, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Man, I can't believe I didn't discover the menu bar BOINC has in Ubuntu. I totally thought the Linux version of BOINC only included the dumbed down interface, but of course Unity hides the menu bar. Thank you thank you thank you!
> 
> EDIT: Still have permissions issues I guess (a ton of downloads are listed, nothing is happening). Something to tackle at "not 2AM in the morning."



Also running the Cinnamon desktop might help you find your way around Ubuntu.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 8, 2012)

Crap!!! Woke up this morning to my system not crunching! Took a look, and there were 0 WU's in my Boinc. Took out the App_data file, rebooted, and now all is fine.....Well other than there are no work units for the video card.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 8, 2012)

Alright fellow crucnhers, I have setup a f/s thread with some nice combos. I have crunched or are currently crunching on them so they are rock solid. Crunchers will get discounts. Clicky for linky. Reason for sale is I am trying to fund some upgrades for my main rig which will lead to other stuff for sale later. Also one of the combos (matx am3)I will sell as it is pictured, case and all, for a little extra money on top. 


I also posted this in the team thread.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 10, 2012)

I could use some DDR3 RAM for my i7-920 rig.  Basically anything would be great--even if it's just a single 1GB stick, that would be enough for what this system does (I don't like seeing memory usage in the 85-95% range--that can't be good).


----------



## F150_Raptor (Dec 10, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I could use some DDR3 RAM for my i7-920 rig.



I have a set of 3x2gb crucial ballistix 1600mhz ram if your interested.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 10, 2012)

I have 2*1gig sticks of DDR3 1600 1.9 volt of RAM I have absolutely no use for if anyone needs them. This is the exact RAM I have- http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=87 Came from JrRacinFan when he gave it to me with the Gigabyte P55 motherboard used in my I7 860 system in a "pay it foward" deal.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2797679#post2797679


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2012)

I also have a Believe a 2x1GB Kit of DDR3 ION, if you need it it's yours man.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 10, 2012)

PMs sent, thanks everyone!


----------



## t_ski (Dec 10, 2012)

Does anyone have a PSU in the 450-600W range?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Does anyone have a PSU in the 450-600W range?



Maybe ION might have something?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 11, 2012)

I have a 350W if that helps  It would work without a GPU in the system if you need to just get one up and running.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 11, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Maybe ION might have something?



I have a Thermaltake 450w without any of the modular cables and a 650w Antec that I'm saving for an upcoming dual-CPU build.

I may be able to pick up something tomorrow, but no guarantees.


t_ski, shall I look and see what I can find?


----------



## t_ski (Dec 11, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Maybe ION might have something?





brandonwh64 said:


> I have a 350W if that helps  It would work without a GPU in the system if you need to just get one up and running.





[Ion] said:


> I have a Thermaltake 450w without any of the modular cables and a 650w Antec that I'm saving for an upcoming dual-CPU build.
> 
> I may be able to pick up something tomorrow, but no guarantees.
> 
> ...



This is going into a build with an xfx radeon r7750 double dissapation card, so I will need at least something in the 400-450W range, but if I go a little higher I have the potential to add a second card.  Anything you can do to help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 11, 2012)

t_ski said:


> This is going into a build with an xfx radeon r7750 double dissapation card, so I will need at least something in the 400-450W range, but if I go a little higher I have the potential to add a second card.  Anything you can do to help would be greatly appreciated!



That thermaltake unit he has would work great if you could find some modular cables!


----------



## Norton (Dec 11, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> That thermaltake unit he has would work great if you could find some modular cables!



I have a dead Silverstone 600w w/modular cables. Your's for shipping if you want to mess with it (PSU & cables or just the cables).....


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 11, 2012)

Norton said:


> I have a dead Silverstone 600w w/modular cables. Your's for shipping if you want to mess with it (PSU & cables or just the cables).....



See! someone can hook you up!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 11, 2012)

t_ski said:


> This is going into a build with an xfx radeon r7750 double dissapation card, so I will need at least something in the 400-450W range, but if I go a little higher I have the potential to add a second card.  Anything you can do to help would be greatly appreciated!


I'll see what I can do.  I should be able to score a 500-600w for a good price, although I'm not sure that it would be the highest quality (and I'm not sure when I'd be able to get it sent out).


brandonwh64 said:


> That thermaltake unit he has would work great if you could find some modular cables!



It's a cheap-ass TR-2 unit--I'm not convinced it's good for all that much.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 11, 2012)

I might be able to help you out with an HDD if you need it, as it sounds like your spare gave out, too.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 11, 2012)

Yea I just looked up the TR2 and it seems kinda poopy. There was a good deal on ebay not to long ago for 650W OCZ gamer extreme PSU for like 30$


----------



## t_ski (Dec 11, 2012)

There was this one in the email from NewEgg this morning for $30 AR:

COOLER MASTER eXtreme Power Plus RS500-PCARD3-US 5...

If anybody has a decent PSU, I'd be willing to trade an H50 for it.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 11, 2012)

t_ski said:


> I might be able to help you out with an HDD if you need it, as it sounds like your spare gave out, too.



I actually have another spare in my dorm, and I can pick up another one tomorrow.  It'll be about $10 or so for another 40GB disk, which is all this setup needs 



t_ski said:


> There was this one in the email from NewEgg this morning for $30 AR:
> 
> COOLER MASTER eXtreme Power Plus RS500-PCARD3-US 5...
> 
> If anybody has a decent PSU, I'd be willing to trade an H50 for it.



Give me until tomorrow night (so I can see what's available and can buy it), and I can almost certainly get you something 
A H50 would make a great cooler for my ITX setup


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 11, 2012)

Here is a OCZ modXstreme 700W for 37$ shipped!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/OCZ-ModXStr...-/300830690826?pt=PCA_UPS&hash=item460ae80e0a

Same PSU is 100$ on newegg right now!


----------



## t_ski (Dec 11, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Give me until tomorrow night (so I can see what's available and can buy it), and I can almost certainly get you something
> A H50 would make a great cooler for my ITX setup


----------



## theonedub (Dec 13, 2012)

Does anyone have a Display Port cable they are not using? Want to use my integrated video to keep lag to a minimum when the GPU is running but apparently the Z77 can only output 2560x1440 via DP 

Thanks!


----------



## t_ski (Dec 13, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Does anyone have a Display Port cable they are not using? Want to use my integrated video to keep lag to a minimum when the GPU is running but apparently the Z77 can only output 2560x1440 via DP
> 
> Thanks!



Send me a PM as a reminder to see if I have something


----------



## Norton (Dec 17, 2012)

Will have a nice laptop up for sale soon (my Son's 2 yr old Dell Studio 14.... he wanted a larger screen this year ):

Model:
Dell Studio 14 - 1458 (Core i3-370M (2c/4t),3GB ram, Radeon HD 540v 512 MB, 500GB HDD) 

It's in great shape- only used for web browsing and playing DVD's (no gaming/no crunching)

If anyone is interested drop me a PM- great price for TPU cruncher or folders


----------



## KieX (Dec 18, 2012)

I have an Asus 7950 Direct CU II Top that I'll be putting up for sale soon. It includes an unclaimed AMD Never Settle voucher too. It's a triple slot, but it's the quietest thing around and it has a lot of OC potential. Only into the 2nd month of warranty so can sort out RMA's anytime if needed.

If anyone's interested let me know. I will definitely beat retail prices.

EDIT: For reference it could do 95-100K PPD with a 3GHz CPU and 12WU

EDIT: Looks like it won't be up for sale in the end thanks to a tax refund I'm due.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 18, 2012)

KieX said:


> I have an Asus 7950 Direct CU II Top that I'll be putting up for sale soon. It includes an unclaimed AMD Never Settle voucher too. It's a triple slot, but it's the quietest thing around and it has a lot of OC potential. Only into the 2nd month of warranty so can sort out RMA's anytime if needed.
> 
> If anyone's interested let me know. I will definitely beat retail prices.
> 
> EDIT: For reference it could do 95-100K PPD with a 3GHz CPU and 12WU


Shame it has to be triple-slot, I'd love to buy it for the i3 


Does anyone have any mesh 5.25" bay covers?  I was unable to find something locally, so I'm still looking for something to use with my i7-920 so I can mount the radiator better.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 18, 2012)

Just thought I should throw it out there...  I'm still looking for a 2nd 480 for my main system.  It will get some crunching time as well.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 18, 2012)

Still looking for the DisplayPort Cable if anyone has one. Found a couple cheap alternatives on Amazon though as well. 



Norton said:


> Will have a nice laptop up for sale soon (my Son's 2 yr old Dell Studio 14.... he wanted a larger screen this year ):
> 
> Model:
> Dell Studio 14 - 1458 (Core i3-370M (2c/4t),3GB ram, Radeon HD 540v 512 MB, 500GB HDD)
> ...



PMd.


----------



## camoxiong (Dec 18, 2012)

Looking for a uni body macbook pro 13" mid 2010 battery.


----------



## Norton (Jan 5, 2013)

Does anyone have a halfway decent socket 1366 X58 board that they aren't using/are willing to part with?

I'm planning a potential new rig but am also in need of a spare board for the Xeon system.

A mATX X58 would be ideal for the rig I'm planning but anything that will work as a spare for the Xeon would be fine. 

Thanks!


----------



## erasure (Jan 10, 2013)

hi, i want to buy cpu from Microcenter
who can help me?
thanks


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 10, 2013)

erasure said:


> hi, i want to buy cpu from Microcenter
> who can help me?
> thanks



Are you in Chicago? They have 2 stores there.


----------



## erasure (Jan 10, 2013)

nope that's mail forwarding company address


----------



## Norton (Jan 10, 2013)

erasure said:


> nope that's mail forwarding company address



Binge or Sasqui have a store near them and they offer to go there for forum members once in awhile (not sure what area they are from or you are from though). Drop one of them a PM- they may be able to assist or steer you in the right direction


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2013)

Norton said:


> Binge or Sasqui have a store near them and they offer to go there for forum members once in awhile (not sure what area they are from or you are from though). Drop one of them a PM- they may be able to assist or steer you in the right direction



Unless he moved I know Binge is close to one for sure.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2013)

Anybody got a Wireless Adapter they wanna sell or get rid of?  Need one ASAP, let me know please, thanks.


----------



## Norton (Jan 13, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Anybody got a Wireless Adapter they wanna sell or get rid of?  Need one ASAP, let me know please, thanks.



I may have one here somewhere- it's not compatible with Win8 though. What OS are you using on the rig?


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 13, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Anybody got a Wireless Adapter they wanna sell or get rid of?  Need one ASAP, let me know please, thanks.



Got one in my for sale thread CP. 
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=178287

Its a TP-Link TL-WN722N Works with Windows 7 or 8  $15 shipped.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 14, 2013)

Norton said:


> I may have one here somewhere- it's not compatible with Win8 though. What OS are you using on the rig?


Windows 7



stinger608 said:


> Got one in my for sale thread CP.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=178287
> 
> Its a TP-Link TL-WN722N Works with Windows 7 or 8  $15 shipped.



Okay, it nothing comes through I'll let you know.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 4, 2013)

So anybody got a wireless adapter for cheap?  Would like to have it before the competition starts to have the rig reporting as often as it needs to.  Stinger, sold that one you had yet?


----------



## Norton (Feb 4, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> So anybody got a wireless adapter for cheap?  Would like to have it before the competition starts to have the rig reporting as often as it needs to.  Stinger, sold that one you had yet?



I never did find the one I had 

I do have another and it will be in the mail to you by tomorrow at the latest.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 4, 2013)

If you'd rather, I can offer you an ethernet cable or two for a wired bridge--just let us know


----------



## Norton (Feb 4, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> If you'd rather, I can offer you an ethernet cable or two for a wired bridge--just let us know



I got him covered- no worries 

Will have it on the way by tonight or tomorrow am at the latest.....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you guys


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 18, 2013)

*[wtb] for new cruncher*

I would like to buy a *slim dvd drive* for cheap, but in good working order of course. Also I hear that these drives need some sort of sata power adapter for desktop use? I need this slim drive for my new dedicated crucher/folder and it will be mounted in a BYTECC drive tray. (reason for slim drive: Haf-Xb has very limited drive bays) 

As for trades? I am willing to give up this triple rad if anyone is interested. 


Spoiler











Thank you 

~T77~


----------



## Norton (Feb 18, 2013)

t77snapshot said:


> I would like to buy a *slim dvd drive* for cheap, but in good working order of course. Also I hear that these drives need some sort of sata power adapter for desktop use? I need this slim drive for my new dedicated crucher/folder and it will be mounted in a BYTECC drive tray. (reason for slim drive: Haf-Xb has very limited drive bays)
> 
> As for trades? I am willing to give up this triple rad if anyone is interested.
> 
> ...



I have a slot load DVD burner in my dead Dell XPS M1530 lappy if you want to try something fancy? 

May work with one of these:
SilverStone SST-FP58B  HDD Accessory - Newegg.com


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 18, 2013)

I've got the drive, adapter and Bytecc bracket but I guess shipping wouldn't come off cheap... or fast.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 18, 2013)

The SATA adapter on these is very small - IIRC, only a 2-pin.

I have IDE slim drives, but no SATA.


----------



## xvi (Feb 18, 2013)

You can pull an adapter out of a Dell Slimline. This one is IDE, but they might have SATA ones in newer models.





There's also a Slimline SATA adapter and a slim DVD SATA drive on the Egg. I'd *happily* trade straight across for a radiator.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 18, 2013)

FIXED

Slim DVD Burner

Adaptor for Slim


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 18, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> FIXED
> 
> Slim DVD Burner
> 
> Adaptor for Slim




Oh wow! and there it is... A decent price for a slim drive by LITEON! I Newegg searched _again_ after seeing this post and it was easy to find. I swear this is a new listing because I search the egg and amazon for cheap slim drives about a month or two ago and found nothing under 50 bucks.  

Well this is your average deal for a drive, I think I'll go with it. Thanks everyone for your help, I do appreciate it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 18, 2013)

t77snapshot said:


> Oh wow! and there it is... A decent price for a slim drive by LITEON! I Newegg searched _again_ after seeing this post and it was easy to find. I swear this is a new listing because I search the egg and amazon for cheap slim drives about a month or two ago and found nothing under 50 bucks.
> 
> Well this is your average deal for a drive, I think I'll go with it. Thanks everyone for your help, I do appreciate it.



Do et! LOL


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 18, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Do et! LOL



 you got it boss! 


Daayum that little sata adapter is pricey :shadedshu


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 18, 2013)

t77snapshot said:


> you got it boss!
> 
> 
> Daayum that little sata adapter is pricey :shadedshu



8$? really not too bad.


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 18, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> 8$? really not too bad.



It adds up quickly for my broke ass


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 18, 2013)

t77snapshot said:


> It adds up quickly for my broke ass



OH! LOL sorry man, I wished I had one for you but I never had a need for a slim DVD unless it was to fix a laptop.


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 18, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> OH! LOL sorry man, I wished I had one for you but I never had a need for a slim DVD unless it was to fix a laptop.



It's all good brutha! This new cruncher I am building is going to be rather fancy (haf Xb) and that is why its taking so long to finish. I am using the slim drive so that I can fit an ssd with it in the same drive bay, as the xb only has two total. The second bay is going to have a fan controller for nights when I want to sleep peacefully. Lol! I am quite excited about this build because it's gunna be my first i7 / gpu cruncher!


----------



## xvi (Feb 18, 2013)

t77snapshot said:


> It adds up quickly for my broke ass





t77snapshot said:


> I am quite excited about this build because it's gunna be my first i7 / gpu cruncher!



Wait, what? I wish I was as broke as you.


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 18, 2013)

xvi said:


> Wait, what? I wish I was as broke as you.



I guess I have some explaining to do.. 


This i7 build consists of all used hardware and months and months of selling older hardware to gain funds for it. The only thing I bought brand new was the case and that was my birthday money back in Dec. I lucked out on the i7 though, bought it from sneekypeet paired with a Gigabyte board for just $150. I simply wait around for those super sweet deals cause I'm in no hurry and because I can't afford brand new parts after all bills have been paid.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 19, 2013)

Anyone has a cheap AM3 Athlon II X4 and is willing to ship by First Class to Mexico? Any model will do. CPU only.

Edit: NVM. Got one


----------



## erasure (Mar 3, 2013)

i need i7-3770k
make me offer
thanks


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 4, 2013)

erasure said:


> i need i7-3770k
> make me offer
> thanks



Binge picked up one from Microcenter for me.  I don't think you're likely to find one cheaper than that


----------



## erasure (Mar 4, 2013)

i sent pm to Binge
and waiting answer


----------



## johnspack (Mar 4, 2013)

I still really want a gtx480 for cheap...  it will free up another card for crunching.  I am willing to pay for it,  but not much more than the 180can I paid for my first one brand new.  I need to add  more crunching power soon!  And I probably would test 2x 480 crunching as well....


----------



## Zebeon (Mar 5, 2013)

johnspack said:


> I still really want a gtx480 for cheap... it will free up another card for crunching. I am willing to pay for it, but not much more than the 180can I paid for my first one brand new. I need to add more crunching power soon! And I probably would test 2x 480 crunching as well...



3 x 480's for sale might be worth a look-

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=180964


----------



## Norton (Mar 15, 2013)

Picked up some new ram so I have a 2x2GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3 1333 kit available for any Team member wanting it 

*note- ram is less than a year old but may have an issue- swapped it out but didn't test it.

Corsair has a lifetime warranty so worst case you can RMA and end up with brand new ram for free 

PM if interested

**EDIT- ram's been claimed*


----------



## xvi (Mar 20, 2013)

Not sure where the best place to post this is, but I thought I should point out that if anyone has a few PCI-e lanes free, P_O_S_pc is selling a pair of 5770s for a rather good price. At $40 per card (for both), these should give you the best bang for your crunching buck.

That's $1.24 per XVI's Magical Performance Unit, which easily tops the value list. Not bad for a card that's 19th for overall performance.


----------



## Norton (Mar 21, 2013)

Anyone have an SLI bridge available?

It's for a pair of EVGA GTX 580's going in an EVGA X58 SLI3 mobo


----------



## HammerON (Mar 21, 2013)

Norton said:


> Anyone have an SLI bridge available?
> 
> It's for a pair of EVGA GTX 580's going in an EVGA X58 SLI3 mobo



I have many
What spacing??? I will send one out tomorrow for ya.

EDIT: I used to have one of those mobo's


----------



## Norton (Mar 21, 2013)

HammerON said:


> I have many
> What spacing??? I will send one out tomorrow for ya.
> 
> EDIT: I used to have one of those mobo's



Thanks! 

Decent boards I think- bought the 2nd one from EVGA B Stock for $89 w/1 yr warranty a month or so ago 

Not sure which 2 slots (1/2 or 1/3) are better to use???


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 21, 2013)

Norton said:


> Anyone have an SLI bridge available?
> 
> It's for a pair of EVGA GTX 580's going in an EVGA X58 SLI3 mobo





HammerON said:


> I have many
> What spacing??? I will send one out tomorrow for ya.
> 
> EDIT: I used to have one of those mobo's




 that didn't take long! 

awesome of you Hammer!


----------



## HammerON (Mar 21, 2013)

I actually have the ones from the EVGA board I bought back in 2009 (first X58 board of many):





I will send you both


Looks like the top slot is the primary and I don't think it matters about the other two...


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 21, 2013)

I have a flexible SLI bridge around here somewhere if you'd prefer that


----------



## HammerON (Mar 21, 2013)

The first bridge in the pic is flexible. I like the non-flexible ones as they just look better though


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 21, 2013)

im going to throw my name in here for the first time   does anyone have a core i5 2500K or 3570K to sell?  I was going to buy new, but if someone has one on the team i would be willing to throw my $$$ at them instead of big businesses  would also consider a 1155 i7 if the price is right.

I also have 2 way and 3 way SLI bridges that anyone can have for free  same as the ones HammerOn posted as my board is a EVGA Z77 FTW.  I run AMD so these bridges are of no use to me.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 21, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> im going to throw my name in here for the first time   does anyone have a core i5 2500K or 3570K to sell?  I was going to buy new, but if someone has one on the team i would be willing to throw my $$$ at them instead of big businesses  would also consider a 1155 i7 if the price is right.
> 
> I also have 2 way and 3 way SLI bridges that anyone can have for free  same as the ones HammerOn posted as my board is a EVGA Z77 FTW.  I run AMD so these bridges are of no use to me.



If you know anyone near a MicroCenter, they have the 3570K for $190 USD.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 21, 2013)

im in canada


----------



## t_ski (Mar 21, 2013)

I know, but I've seen it here many times where somone buys one for another forum member, then ships it to them.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 21, 2013)

i don't have enough money saved up atm to buy one new soon anyhow, more like in a week or two i should have enough to buy a new one which costs $250 and change for a 3570K


----------



## t_ski (Mar 21, 2013)

They may still have the special, as they have been running it for quite a while.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 21, 2013)

If any cruncher has a H60 for sale, drop me a PM with a price


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 21, 2013)

theonedub said:


> If any cruncher has a H60 for sale, drop me a PM with a price



Not a H60 but I have a coolit domino ALC


----------



## theonedub (Mar 21, 2013)

Appreciate the offer, but the ALC wouldn't work out well in the ITX setup I have going.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 21, 2013)

theonedub said:


> Appreciate the offer, but the ALC wouldn't work out well in the ITX setup I have going.



Yea its alittle big with the pump and controller unit on the side of the RAD.


----------



## Norton (Mar 21, 2013)

Ram kit sent out to [Ion]

@Brandon- will know in a few days if/when that other ram kit is available.... need to let the replacements run a few days before I give out the old set


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 26, 2013)

Does anyone, anyone at all have a copy of DragonTalk? 

My hands have gotten sooooooo bad with this damn PRP that even a quick post like this takes almost 10 minutes to write!!!

I am in need of doing articles but it would take all dang day to write just one up!

any help or suggestions would be so much appreciated!!!

thanks in advance,
Dano


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 26, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> does anyone, anyone at all have a copy of dragontalk?
> 
> My hands have gotten sooooooo bad with this damn prp that even a quick post like this takes almost 10 minutes to write!!!
> 
> ...



ygpm


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 26, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Does anyone, anyone at all have a copy of DragonTalk?
> 
> My hands have gotten sooooooo bad with this damn PRP that even a quick post like this takes almost 10 minutes to write!!!
> 
> ...



I tell ya I have it and I LOVE IT! I wrote a 12 page article on vietnam war in an hour flat LOL


----------



## t_ski (Mar 27, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Does anyone, anyone at all have a copy of DragonTalk?
> 
> My hands have gotten sooooooo bad with this damn PRP that even a quick post like this takes almost 10 minutes to write!!!
> 
> ...



PM sent


----------



## manofthem (Mar 27, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> does anyone have a core i5 2500K or 3570K to sell?



Looks like you and I are in the same boat; I'm in desperate need of a CPU.  I was going to go for an i3, but I have thought about it, deciding on an i5, hopefully a 2500k or 2570k.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 28, 2013)

anyone got a PSU for sale? something in the 500-600w range would suffice.  Just need to power a corei5 2400 and a 7770.


----------



## Norton (Mar 28, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> anyone got a PSU for sale? something in the 500-600w range would suffice.  Just need to power a corei5 2400 and a 7770.



ygpm


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 28, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> anyone got a PSU for sale? something in the 500-600w range would suffice.  Just need to power a corei5 2400 and a 7770.



I have a somewhat older Antec 550w if you need it.


----------



## Nordic (Mar 28, 2013)

I have a new corsair cx600 I would be willing to sell or trade but your in canada so shipping is eh.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 28, 2013)

Norton and I are working something out


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 29, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Does anyone, anyone at all have a copy of DragonTalk?
> 
> My hands have gotten sooooooo bad with this damn PRP that even a quick post like this takes almost 10 minutes to write!!!
> 
> ...





[Ion] said:


> ygpm




Well our own [Ion] hooked me up with Dragon Naturally Speaking 10. Unfortunately it will not run on a Windows 64 bit OS

I guess it needs to be a version 11.5 or above. 

Thanks Kai for the awesome try though my friend.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 30, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Well our own [Ion] hooked me up with Dragon Naturally Speaking 10. Unfortunately it will not run on a Windows 64 bit OS
> 
> I guess it needs to be a version 11.5 or above.
> 
> Thanks Kai for the awesome try though my friend.



Will look soon to see what I can find...


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 30, 2013)

I just put together a new PC with a HD7850.  Been crunching for years, but this is my first try at CPU crunching.  How many WU's can I reasonably expect to run at once on my card?  Thanks!


----------



## Norton (Mar 30, 2013)

NastyHabits said:


> I just put together a new PC with a HD7850.  Been crunching for years, but this is my first try at CPU crunching.  How many WU's can I reasonably expect to run at once on my card?  Thanks!



6-8 wu's should do fine on a 7850


----------



## Arjai (May 23, 2013)

Sorry, I forgot who told me this, recently I was told to upgrade to 7.0.64. I had asked about GPU WU and BOINC and Intel Open CL...

Well, doing nothing other than running the newer BOINC, my event viewer (now) says it is searching for Intel GPU work!!

So, I guess I can just sit back and wait for it. Rather than bug you all with stupid questions about MY laptop that I should know more about but am too giddy and lazy and busy to bother with!! 

Anyways, Thanks. (Also, I kinda wanted to revive this thread)


----------



## stinger608 (May 23, 2013)

It will keep searching even though there is no more GPU work units available. I would go into settings and un-check the GPU work for now.


----------



## Arjai (May 28, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> It will keep searching even though there is no more GPU work units available. I would go into settings and un-check the GPU work for now.



If it is searching for them, I don't really mind. What does ONE second really add up to in Boinc points?


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 13, 2013)

Just picked up the mITX z77 motherboard from the awesome Theonedub so I am looking for a decent crunching 1155 chip to install to get it crunching as soon as I can!

Would like something with Hyperthreading to add them threads as well. 2600K or a 3770K would be soooooooo ideal but sure open to others. 

Of course being unemployed I am going to have to sell some things to afford it LOLOL


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 13, 2013)

Well, my LGA1155 CPUs are unfortunately all in use or will be again shortly, but I wish you the best of luck finding another crunching CPU!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 13, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Just picked up the mITX z77 motherboard from the awesome Theonedub so I am looking for a decent crunching 1155 chip to install to get it crunching as soon as I can!
> 
> Would like something with Hyperthreading to add them threads as well. 2600K or a 3770K would be soooooooo ideal but sure open to others.
> 
> Of course being unemployed I am going to have to sell some things to afford it LOLOL



I am going to have a 1055t or 970 BE in about a week extra. You can cut the pins off of it and pop it right in. . 

Seriously though if I had a intel chip I would send it right to you man.


----------



## Norton (Jun 13, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I am going to have a 1055t or 970 BE in about a week extra. You can cut the pins off of it a pop it right in. .
> 
> Seriously though if I had a intel chip I would send it right to you man.



Use a bench grinder 

+1 on the second part


----------



## theonedub (Jun 23, 2013)

Does anyone have a Windows 7 Pro key laying around that they wouldn't mind donating? Let me know, thank you.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 23, 2013)

theonedub said:


> Does anyone have a Windows 7 Pro key laying around that they wouldn't mind donating? Let me know, thank you.



Pm sent


----------



## theonedub (Jun 23, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt has me taken care of. Thanks a lot


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 23, 2013)

Had an extra one but since I also have an unused copy of win 8 I don't need it


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 24, 2013)

Does anyone have a spare intel t8100 or t8300 cpu lying around. I am trying to upgrade a friends computer who also crunches on 1 core but he has a slow processor, Pentium class.


----------



## Norton (Jun 24, 2013)

yotano211 said:


> Does anyone have a spare intel t8100 or t8300 cpu lying around. I am trying to upgrade a friends computer who also crunches on 1 core but he has a slow processor, Pentium class.



I have a T8100 here somewhere- drop me a PM if interested


----------



## shovenose (Jun 24, 2013)

I have plenty of PSUs available for $5+price of shipping for folders only. Seasonic 300W, 2x Antec 380W, 1x Antec 550W, all older models but stable for folding


----------



## Nordic (Jun 24, 2013)

Anyone have a quad core that would fit in my lga775 biostar G41D3C. Its kinda a weird motherboard, has ddr3 and takes lga1155 coolers.

Intel® Core™2 Quad Processor
Maximum CPU TDP (Thermal Design Power) : 95Watt


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 24, 2013)

WCG Members,

TPU does not accept any post about buying, selling, or trading items outside of our BST thread. This thread can only be used to give away items going forward. Also, postage has to be free as well. Thanks

TPU Staff


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 24, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> WCG Members,
> 
> TPU does not accept any post about buying, selling, or trading items outside of our BST thread. This thread can only be used to give away items going forward. Also, postage has to be free as well. Thanks
> 
> TPU Staff



It has never been like this in the past? What has changed?


----------



## HammerON (Jun 24, 2013)

There have been some reported posts which engaged the mods in a discussion. The end result is that we (WCG members) need to stay within the forum guidelines for buying, selling or trading items. This also goes for all WCG threads (and all threads total in the forums).


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 24, 2013)

HammerON said:


> There have been some reported posts which engaged the mods in a discussion. The end result is that we (WCG members) need to stay within the forum guidelines for buying, selling or trading items. This also goes for all WCG threads (and all threads total in the forums).



Ahhh ok thanks for clarifying it.  Just was curious since we had been helping each of the team members out over the past years when they are in need.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 24, 2013)

You guys can still help each other all you want. There is no problem with creating a BST thread and giving a discount (or whatever) to other crunchers. It was just a loophole that needed to be closed as there was no way we could help if one of you got burned by someone who started crunching just to take advantage of the fact they could sell outside the BST rules.

It was also inconsistent as people wanted to know why they could not do the same in other sections (like general hardware). 

If anyone has any questions just drop me a PM and I'll be happy to elaborate if needed.


----------



## xvi (Jun 24, 2013)

I've been entertaining the thought of finding a LGA775 Core 2 Quad to replace a Duo too, but would also like something to replace a Phenom II X2 550.

I'm surprised these processors seem to hold their value a bit.


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 24, 2013)

xvi said:


> I've been entertaining the thought of finding a LGA775 Core 2 Quad to replace a Duo too, but would also like something to replace a Phenom II X2 550.
> 
> I'm surprised these processors seem to hold their value a bit.



Those core 2 quads are such great overclockers. My friend still have his q6600 overclocked to 3.6 and sees no need to upgrade to something better. He just upgraded his gpu to a amd 7870.


----------



## Norton (Jun 25, 2013)

@ yotano211 and MadShot- your cruncher's shi... booty... um..._stuff_ is on its way. Check your PM's for shipping info 

@Brandon- PM me your address so I can get that 790GX mobo over to you to try out on your crunching rig (can mail tomorrow if I get the info today)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 26, 2013)

Norton said:


> @ yotano211 and MadShot- your cruncher's shi... booty... um..._stuff_ is on its way. Check your PM's for shipping info
> 
> @Brandon- PM me your address so I can get that 790GX mobo over to you to try out on your crunching rig (can mail tomorrow if I get the info today)



Thanks man


----------



## t_ski (Jun 26, 2013)

yotano211 said:


> Does anyone have a spare intel t8100 or t8300 cpu lying around. I am trying to upgrade a friends computer who also crunches on 1 core but he has a slow processor, Pentium class.



I only have a T7250


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 27, 2013)

t_ski said:


> I only have a T7250



thank you for the kindness but Norton already hooked me up


----------



## xvi (Jun 27, 2013)

All credit goes to Xazax for the find! Three days left. CoolIt ECO II Liquid Cooler (apparently the same thing as a H60) at TigerDirect for $10 after MIR (normally $20) with $5 shipping for one and up to $8 shipping for three.

Can't find any information on what mounts it is compatible with, but it looks like 775. Also important to note that it's been reported that it *does not come with a fan*, but I'm sure most everyone has a 120mm fan laying around these days.

Edit: Found what looks to be the correct datasheet which implies that AM2/AM3, LGA1366, LGA1155, and LGA2011 support seem to be "standard".

MIR is good for up to 3 coolers.

Rebate terms:


> Rebate Information
> 
> Click here to download information for:
> $10 (USD) MIR on Select cooling products - SYX-602849OH-602849OH
> ...



Rebate option:


> Choose our No-Wait-Rebate service. We will mail your Rebate payment via 1st class mail within 5-7 business days from the date of approval of your claim for a small fee of $3.00 which will be deducted from your Rebate payment. If you are in no rush and do not mind waiting 8-10 weeks and at no cost, we will mail your Rebate payment to you via 1st Class mail after we have received your Rebate documentation and have approved your claim.



Looks like reviews on Tiger aren't generally favorable (no fan, mediocre packaging, etc), so they're probably trying to offload it. Hard to find the cooler anywhere else. Found a discussion over on Overclock where people seem to say it's similar to high end air cooling.

Thoughts?


----------



## t_ski (Jun 27, 2013)

I picked one up for shits & giggles


----------



## xvi (Jun 27, 2013)

t_ski said:


> I picked one up for shits & giggles



That's what I was thinking too. Shouldn't be hard to craigslist it for most, if not all, my money back.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 27, 2013)

Am I insane? Microsoft, they're like the largest software company in the World, right?

Why then...IDK, they talk about this 8.1 preview as being a snapshot of the real thing to come later in the year.

So, now it is out, this 'snapshot'. Take a look at what this 'snapshot' is!

If those, currently, 36 pages of problem posts don't paint the picture for you, the answer is this:

WTF? Microsoft? Is that synonymous with tiny soft headed millionaire suits conning us all with, 'This is better than That?' 

This guinea pig is not happy, not at all happy with Microsoft, right now.
8.1, so far, is a bust.


----------



## t_ski (Jun 27, 2013)

Arjai said:


> Am I insane? Microsoft, they're like the largest software company in the World, right?
> 
> Why then...IDK, they talk about this 8.1 preview as being a snapshot of the real thing to come later in the year.
> 
> ...



Too impossible to beta test everything internally, so they have to send it out as preview.  That's why you never install on a critical machine (only on test equipment/environment).


----------



## Norton (Jun 28, 2013)

Hey Brandon- the 790GX board is on its way.

Check your PM's for tracking info


----------



## t_ski (Jun 29, 2013)

Can anyone help me source a really cheap S1156 mobo?


----------



## xvi (Jun 30, 2013)

> Can anyone help me source a really cheap S1156 mobo?


Geeks.com usually seems to be the "stupid inexpensive" answer. I remember my dad picking up an E-Machine with, I believe, a P3 Celeron for ridiculously cheap back in the day.

Anyways, I found this.


----------



## t_ski (Jun 30, 2013)

xvi said:


> Geeks.com usually seems to be the "stupid inexpensive" answer. I remember my dad picking up an E-Machine with, I believe, a P3 Celeron for ridiculously cheap back in the day.
> 
> Anyways, I found this.



Thanks - I believe that's the same one Norton sent me.  If anyone finds something a little bit cheaper, let me know.  If only I had a few more bucks in my paypal (or someone bought the dual Xeon rig I have) I could afford to keep my 2600K and put it up as a cruncher.


----------



## Norton (Jun 30, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Thanks - I believe that's the same one Norton sent me.  If anyone finds something a little bit cheaper, let me know.  If only I had a few more bucks in my paypal (or someone bought the dual Xeon rig I have) I could afford to keep my 2600K and put it up as a cruncher.



Start a WTB thread over in the B/S/T section... there may be a few folks there that have something cheap for you as they move on to the new sockets


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 1, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Thanks - I believe that's the same one Norton sent me.  If anyone finds something a little bit cheaper, let me know.  If only I had a few more bucks in my paypal (or someone bought the dual Xeon rig I have) I could afford to keep my 2600K and put it up as a cruncher.



Well, if you end up selling the 2600k...


----------



## t_ski (Jul 1, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Well, if you end up selling the 2600k...



I have one cruncher here that it was offered to.  If he doesn't buy it I'm going to keep it


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 4, 2013)

Anyone have a hard drive laying around? The SSD in my 2600k system shit the bed last night, and I have too much stuff to lose on my 500 gb drive so I cant format that and install my OS on it. Just need a drive I can use as a boot drive until I can afford a new SSD. I'd even be willing to return the drive after I get a new SSD, although it would probably be a couple months.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 4, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Anyone have a hard drive laying around? The SSD in my 2600k system shit the bed last night, and I have too much stuff to lose on my 500 gb drive so I cant format that and install my OS on it. Just need a drive I can use as a boot drive until I can afford a new SSD. I'd even be willing to return the drive after I get a new SSD, although it would probably be a couple months.



I think I have a little hdd somewhere, like a 2.5 60gb. (I got it from KeiX a whole ago)  If you want it, it's yours. I'll need to test it today to make sure it works


----------



## Norton (Aug 4, 2013)

manofthem said:


> I think I have a little hdd somewhere, like a 2.5 60gb. (I got it from KeiX a whole ago)  If you want it, it's yours. I'll need to test it today to make sure it works





   If that doesn't work out I may have an extra WD 7,200rpm 3.5" drive (80-160GB) that I got from T a while back. I may have used my last one setting up Ion's 4P system but I'll take a look anyway and let you know.....


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 4, 2013)

manofthem said:


> I think I have a little hdd somewhere, like a 2.5 60gb. (I got it from KeiX a whole ago)  If you want it, it's yours. I'll need to test it today to make sure it works





Norton said:


> If that doesn't work out I may have an extra WD 7,200rpm 3.5" drive (80-160GB) that I got from T a while back. I may have used my last one setting up Ion's 4P system but I'll take a look anyway and let you know.....



I appreciate it manofthem, but I don't have away to mount a 2.5 HD in my case. If Norton or someone else has a 3.5 hd, it would work a lot better.

Any way, I think I have a solution to my problem figured out. I'm going to put my 500gb drive in my 860 system and save my files to my external HD. Then I can reformat that drive and use it as a boot drive again. But damn it, that's still a lot of DLíng of games and programs over my slow ass 3000/768 dsl.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 4, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Anyone have a hard drive laying around? The SSD in my 2600k system shit the bed last night, and I have too much stuff to lose on my 500 gb drive so I cant format that and install my OS on it. Just need a drive I can use as a boot drive until I can afford a new SSD. I'd even be willing to return the drive after I get a new SSD, although it would probably be a couple months.



Will check--pretty sure I have an 80GB or 160GB laying around


----------



## shovenose (Aug 4, 2013)

I have an 80GB seagate sata 3.5" pm me you can have it for price of shipping.
it's a decent drive just a bit low on capacity that's why it's sitting around.
and you can keep it afterward.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 4, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I appreciate it manofthem, but I don't have away to mount a 2.5 HD in my case. If Norton or someone else has a 3.5 hd, it would work a lot better.
> 
> Any way, I think I have a solution to my problem figured out. I'm going to put my 500gb drive in my 860 system and save my files to my external HD. Then I can reformat that drive and use it as a boot drive again. But damn it, that's still a lot of DLíng of games and programs over my slow ass 3000/768 dsl.



You're welcome, no worries. It's available if you want or need it, and if BarbaricSoul doesn't take it, it's open to others on the team    I know it's not a great drive, but it can come in handy when things break and you need a backup.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 4, 2013)

I appreciate it guys, but I saved what data I could and did a fresh install of windows on my 500gb drive. Thank you for the offers, but I got the system back up and running. Just sucks not having a SSD now after being used to it's speed.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 4, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I appreciate it guys, but I saved what data I could and did a fresh install of windows on my 500gb drive. Thank you for the offers, but I got the system back up and running. Just sucks not having a SSD now after being used to it's speed.



Going from ssd to hdd is a terrible feeling lol. I'm looking for a small ssd for my wife's rig as a boot/os drive, keep the costing hdd for just data. 

Glad you got it worked out for now


----------



## Norton (Aug 4, 2013)

shovenose said:


> I have an 80GB seagate sata 3.5" pm me you can have it for price of shipping.
> it's a decent drive just a bit low on capacity that's why it's sitting around.
> and you can keep it afterward.



Please refrain from posting/offering items here for "cost of shipping" such offers are a B/S/T transaction that belong in that section or in PM's.

My apologies on calling this out (offer is still appreciated) but this thread is only allowed in this section if items offered are at no cost.. including shipping. This had been addressed by the mods here a month or so ago.

Thanks! 


*** EDIT***

For reference please see earlier post from Mindweaver (6/24) on this thread (discussion continues for several posts afterwards):



Mindweaver said:


> WCG Members,
> 
> TPU does not accept any post about buying, selling, or trading items outside of our BST thread. This thread can only be used to give away items going forward. Also, postage has to be free as well. Thanks
> 
> TPU Staff


----------



## torgoth (Aug 12, 2013)

For crunching do I need more cache or higher frequency? the q9300 seems like best choice what do you think?

thank you


----------



## Norton (Aug 12, 2013)

torgoth said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130812/1.jpg
> 
> For crunching do I need more cache or higher frequency? the q9300 seems like best choice what do you think?
> 
> thank you



I would say a higher frequency would be better.... 

There's an estimator program here to help you make these decisions too:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=111026


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 12, 2013)

torgoth said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130812/1.jpg
> 
> For crunching do I need more cache or higher frequency? the q9300 seems like best choice what do you think?
> 
> thank you



i can vouch for a Q9450, was a steady performer for the 3 years i had it running.  If you can find one of those second hand, i would jump on it.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 12, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> i can vouch for a Q9450, was a steady performer for the 3 years i had it running.  If you can find one of those second hand, i would jump on it.



Agreed, the Q9*50 cpus were beasts in their day. Their clock speeds, especially when OC'ed, and their 6 mb of cache made for some really great performing cpus, very capable of meeting or exceeding the Core2Extreme cpu's performance. My Q9650 gave me real good results for the time.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 9, 2013)

got roughly the better part of a crunching rig ready to go in the FS threads I can take another $15 -20 off if a cruncher is interested in a combo deal.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 9, 2013)

I have this P67 motherboard for sale:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=190305

Crunchers get a discount.  I would even let the case in the picture go to someone on the team for the cost of shipping.

RAIDMAX ICEBERG ATX-012WS Silver 3mm Aluminum ATX ...

(Note: I assume this is OK to list it this way since it has pics and heatware posted in the B/S/T forums.  I'm just not selling it to anyone outside of the team at the moment.  If it's not OK, I'll remove this part of the post.)


----------



## Norton (Sep 9, 2013)

@t_ski- if the case is listed then it's cool.... otherwise it would probably be best to edit the post from "cost of shipping" to "PM for details if interested" 

** EDIT**

That case looks awful familiar XD


----------



## t_ski (Sep 9, 2013)

Norton said:


> That case looks awful familiar XD



Just another piece of hardware goodness making its rounds through the WCG team


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 11, 2013)

Anyone might have a spare P55 board for me to test a CPU? I got a nice quad from a friend but the board had bent pins (and like 8 broken ones)


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 13, 2013)

Sorry, I have a (probably good) LGA1156 i7 and a (probably busted) P55 board


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 13, 2013)

Sorry Brandon, sold my i7-870 and EVGA P55 FTW earlier this year to get rid of old 45nm stuff.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 16, 2013)

OK guys,and gals, I have a request.

I have a very good friend, I have known for over eleven years, he also let me stay at his place for nearly six months while I was homeless. Anyways, he has been having a rough time of it for about three years now, since his very contentious divorce. He lost a lot and had an emotional rollercoaster going for nearly two years, as his ex continually upped the child support and ran him in and out of court.

Upshot is, he sees his kids about once a month, twice if she is out partying with her new boyfriends. So, to keep any private contact with them, the kids have to hide out with the phone, until she finds them talking to him, or wait for the couple days a month to stuff everything in to.

He recently moved in with his sister, in a nice big house in an eastern St. Paul suburb. it has separate rooms for his two kids to stay over, a big plus. 

On to my request, two nights ago we were talking and he asked me what kind of computer to get and how much and where from. When I told him he would need at least $500 to outfit a desktop from the local shop at the University, well he balked a bit. He said that would take him over six months to save up for. Due mostly to the amount of his checks, works two jobs, are taken for his wifes new car, only half joking (she has a new 2013 Chevy).

Well, I mentioned I would inquire with my online team, as their are some with parts collecting dust. I told him about WCG and got him to agree that he would crunch for our team, most likely contributing a little to my scores, or his own later as he becomes more computer literate.

He mostly wants to be able to Facebook w/ his kids and pay some bills online. He doesn't want anything close to a gaming rig, he prefers to spend time with the kids outside or 'doing' something. He doesn't want them to be playing online games during their time together, they can do that at their moms.

So, what do you all think? He basically has a place to plug in and an internet connection, his sisters, and old slow dinosaur, his words.

Well, I know he, and I, would be very grateful if we could make this happen for him, a potential new teammate.

It doesn't have to be a complete system, we can get some things locally. 

That's really as far as I have thought it through. Thanks for any response and/or help with this!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 16, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Sorry, I have a (probably good) LGA1156 i7 and a (probably busted) P55 board



How "probably busted" is the P55 board?


----------



## Arjai (Sep 17, 2013)

If I can swing it, I am gonna get Tski's P67 and try and land this CPU. Any thoughts?


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 17, 2013)

I would go with an i3 or an i3-based Pentium. He does not need tremendous power, does he?


----------



## manofthem (Sep 17, 2013)

Arjai said:


> If I can swing it, I am gonna get Tski's P67 and try and land this CPU. Any thoughts?



I agree with Chevalr1c on the i3.  I put an i3 2100 in my second rig, and it's a very capable pc.  It sound like your friend needs doesn't need (typo) much


----------



## Arjai (Sep 18, 2013)

Is that an AM3 board? Is it possible to someday get him a 'more better' CPU?

Also, will this be available in two weeks, pay day?


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 18, 2013)

manofthem said:


> I agree with Chevalr1c on the i3.  I put an i3 2100 in my second rig, and it's a very capable pc.  It sound like your friend needs much



I've found my i3-2100 + HD7950 to be capable of pretty much any games (w/ BOINC snoozed, at least)--to the point that I pretty much don't touch the 3930k unless I need more RAM available (2100 only has 4GB).


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 18, 2013)

Arjai said:


> Is that an AM3 board? Is it possible to someday get him a 'more better' CPU?
> 
> Also, will this be available in two weeks, pay day?



it will most likely take a better cpu without a doubt. Without the exact model number can't tell which proc it can use. But where it was mentioned it takes ddr2 I guess it's this one. Which seems to take just about all phenom II x4's and 2 x6's. I would think if it can take a 970 it should be able to take alot more then 2 x6's. I have a Msi ddr2 board and it takes all Phenom II procs.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 18, 2013)

Yup, that's the board and as MaD pointed out, it does accept much higher spec'd CPUs. Given the design of the VRM I would stick to quads- either over clocked Athlons or stock Phenoms (6 cores as well). The board is black, not red, too.

I'll post some pictures of it if you'd like. This one should still be available in a couple weeks.

If the budget miraculously grows to the $450-500 mark you were estimating, I also have 2 mITX setups. One is an APU A8 3870K in a Node 304 and the other is an i3 3210 in a Prodigy.


----------



## xvi (Sep 18, 2013)

Someone please tell me that my pump didn't just die (or at least give me a "Yeah, I've heard that sound before. It's not good.")


----------



## torgoth (Sep 20, 2013)

Have you guys seen the mod of making 771 xeons work on 775 boards?!
I'm thinking about maybe picking up a L5420 which is almost a q9450 (-160mhz, but with much lower tdp ) and throw it in the g31 I have lying around


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 20, 2013)

would anyone by chance have some DDR2 laptop ram kicking around? pref a 2GB stick of 667.


----------



## Norton (Sep 20, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> would anyone by chance have some DDR2 laptop ram kicking around? pref a 2GB stick of 667.



Possibly... I'll look tonight to see what I have


----------



## cameronh779 (Sep 21, 2013)

Trying to get my cruncher back up and running. Does anyone have a dual core Athlon and maybe some sticks of DDR. Preferrably 1GB. Anything works though. I'm in a really tight spot right now. I gave my last cruncher away to my uncle when he got done with kemo.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 21, 2013)

cameronh779 said:


> Trying to get my cruncher back up and running. Does anyone have a dual core Athlon and maybe some sticks of DDR. Preferrably 1GB. Anything works though. I'm in a really tight spot right now. I gave my last cruncher away to my uncle when he got done with kemo.



Where you at and which socket do you need the Dual core for? S939?


----------



## Norton (Sep 21, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> would anyone by chance have some DDR2 laptop ram kicking around? pref a 2GB stick of 667.



Sorry Bud- Only stick of laptop ram I have left is a 256MB stick of DDR 266


----------



## t_ski (Sep 21, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> would anyone by chance have some DDR2 laptop ram kicking around? pref a 2GB stick of 667.





Norton said:


> Sorry Bud- Only stick of laptop ram I have left is a 256MB stick of DDR 266



I have 1GB DDR2-sodimms


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 22, 2013)

I got two DDR2-SODIMMS (laptop RAM) of each a GB. I do not have dual core Athlon available though, only a single core s339 Athlon64 3500+.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 22, 2013)

I have a 2GB DDR2 800 SO-DIMM sitting here on my desk, but I am not sure if its working or if its a stick that had memtest errors. Not sure if its worth the risk send a potentially bad stick to Canada and I do not have a DDR2 laptop available to try and test it in at the moment.


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 22, 2013)

Oh, Canada. Meh, then it is useless to ship my RAM too, because of shipping fees.


----------



## cameronh779 (Sep 22, 2013)

Does anyone maybe have a 400W+ PSU laying around? Themadshot is looking for a s939 dual core for me so I might be covered on that, not sure. I'm still looking for some ddr ram. Preferabbly 512MB or more sticks.

Thanks guys!


----------



## cameronh779 (Sep 22, 2013)

I have a pair of 2x1gb Dominators DDR2 that I can offer up to a cruncher in need. I would really like to use them to maybe trade but im willing to help someone out.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 23, 2013)

Found a H55 motherboard so now I got these sets of ram and will let them go cheap! 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=191124


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 23, 2013)

Guys, I'd just like to remind/warn all of you to please do *ABSOLUTELY NO B/S/T* in this thread.  If you need something ask, if you have something to give say it, but anything further than that please take it to PM's.  Saying it again in case someone missed it last time, but this will be the last time.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 23, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, I'd just like to remind/warn all of you to please do *ABSOLUTELY NO B/S/T* in this thread.  If you need something ask, if you have something to give say it, but anything further than that please take it to PM's.  Saying it again in case someone missed it last time, but this will be the last time.



Here here!   but at he same time


----------



## theonedub (Sep 23, 2013)

Can we edit the thread title to add 'Freebies Only' or something to that effect?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 23, 2013)

I think title is just fine.  What I'll go ahead and do is edit the OP.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 23, 2013)

Is it still OK to create a FS thread in that section and link it here?


----------



## t_ski (Sep 23, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Is it still OK to create a FS thread in that section and link it here?



I think that's the preferred method.  If you list it in B/S/T and meet all the guidelines there, then linking it here is fine.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 23, 2013)

Yup, no problem with linking to a B/S/T.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 26, 2013)

As I mentioned in the club thread awhile back my c2d systems cpu kinda had a complication and killed the system. I am sure the motherboard is dead but I don't know about the cpu. I don't have a spare motherboard to test the cpu either.

I would be willing to mail the c2d 6300 to a trusted cruncher and pay shipping both ways. All I would ask is that you test it out and see if its dead. If its not dead I would not mind you using it yourself to crunch for a few months till you send it back.


----------



## T-Bob (Oct 1, 2013)

Does anyone have an io shield for a Gigabyte ga-990fxa-ud5? I had the mobo given to me and I bought an FX-8320 for it. All I'm missing is the io shield.
Thanks guys


----------



## cameronh779 (Oct 4, 2013)

Hey fellow crunchers!

I'm in a financial bind right now and could really use a computer upgrade. I have a decent motherboard but my processor and ram are severely lacking. I'm looking for a decent upgrade to my 3800+ AM2 and my 1GB of ram. I only have 2 memory slots so I need at least a 1GB stick for an upgrade. I might be able to come up with some cash so just shoot me a PM.

Thanks!


----------



## Norton (Oct 4, 2013)

cameronh779 said:


> Hey fellow crunchers!
> 
> I'm in a financial bind right now and could really use a computer upgrade. I have a decent motherboard but my processor and ram are severely lacking. I'm looking for a decent upgrade to my 3800+ AM2 and my 1GB of ram. I only have 2 memory slots so I need at least a 1GB stick for an upgrade. I might be able to come up with some cash so just shoot me a PM.
> 
> Thanks!



Hi there.

What's your WCG-TPU user name? This thread is for assisting established crunchers maintain their rigs with parts donated by fellow team members.

If you are on the team and actively crunching we will try to help ..... otherwise, please take your request to the BST section

Thanks


----------



## Arjai (Nov 3, 2013)

T-Bob said:


> Does anyone have an io shield for a Gigabyte ga-990fxa-ud5? I had the mobo given to me and I bought an FX-8320 for it. All I'm missing is the io shield.
> Thanks guys



Sorry, as much as we all help each other, I do not have an I/O shield for you. Perhaps you have a local, non corporate, PC shop to check out? I/O shields, in my opinion, are not often laying around as spares. You know, it's being used or is sold with the board.

Anyways, good luck.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 18, 2013)

Does anyone have an extra LGA 775 mobo sitting around? Got a friend with next to no budget I'm trying to move up from his 11 year old P4 system. I have a few C2D cpus and some DDR2 RAM sitting around. Have an okay GPU and PSU too, just need a mobo to really get it started.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 18, 2013)

Gosh Ed, the only thing I have is a full BTX board. I don't imagine you have the proper case or cooler for that. :-(


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 18, 2013)

I don't. 

If someone has a CPU that will work for this board, dual core at least, it'll help.


----------



## Norton (Nov 19, 2013)

@ Chevalr1c:

Can you edit your post to remove cost references, etc?  We can't use this thread as a B/S/T alternate (items need to be 100% free to list them here)

You can announce items that are elligible for a cruncher's discount here as long as they are in your FS thread and costs are not discussed in this thread.

Thanks!


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 19, 2013)

I can not seem to edit nor delete it, so I reported it so that it will get deleted. I will add the items to the FS thread and  re-announce the crunchers discount here later this night.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 20, 2013)

Radical_Edward said:


> I don't.
> 
> If someone has a CPU that will work for this board, dual core at least, it'll help.



I wish I could help you with that, but your board only supports K8 Athlons, so the Phenom X3 8550 I have won't work.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 20, 2013)

Crunchers get discount on this DDR2-1066 RAM and E8400 CPU OCZ Platinum DDR2-1066 RAM and an Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 CPU


----------



## t_ski (Nov 24, 2013)

Anybody have some spare S1366 coolers laying around?


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 28, 2013)

Anyone else having issues getting work units? My rig has 4 left! I have the buffer set to 3 days so I should have a ton of them. It hasn't downloaded any in several days now.


----------



## xvi (Nov 28, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Anyone else having issues getting work units? My rig has 4 left! I have the buffer set to 3 days so I should have a ton of them. It hasn't downloaded any in several days now.


No issues with FAAH. What projects are you running?


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 28, 2013)

xvi said:


> No issues with FAAH. What projects are you running?



I am running all of them. Just found in my buffer that the minimum was set to .01 day(s)! I have no idea how that got changed from 2 days. 

Needless to say, all is good now LOL.


----------



## xvi (Nov 30, 2013)

Trying to track down a pair of LGA771 Xeons. Board is only compatible with 1333MHz FSB ones. Been trying to nab a E5450 or E5440 pair on ebay for under $50-60. 

If anyone has an idea of where I could acquire things of this nature on the cheap, I'd be rather interested.

Also could use some assistance naming my new rig. All I've come up with so far is "lilcrunchy" or maybe "capncrunch".


----------



## t_ski (Nov 30, 2013)

How about two Intel Xeon E5345 2.33GHz (SLAC5) chips?  LMK if those would work for you.


----------



## xvi (Dec 6, 2013)

t_ski said:


> How about two Intel Xeon E5345 2.33GHz (SLAC5) chips?  LMK if those would work for you.


I was hoping to make a better server than the one my boss bought (for less), which is also a dual E5345. I stuck a bid in on a X5460 pair, which I'll know if I win in about an hour. (I hope I don't because I'm not sure the VRMs can take it). If I don't, I think I might go for it. Will let you know though.

Also, any insight on how much impact the 8MB L2 will have over Harpertown's 12MB L2?


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 13, 2013)

Hmm, is there an issue with Boinc? I can't seem to upload the finished WU's. I have a boat load that are "ready to report" but none of them will upload.


----------



## Norton (Dec 13, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Hmm, is there an issue with Boinc? I can't seem to upload the finished WU's. I have a boat load that are "ready to report" but none of them will upload.


 
There was a planned shutdown scheduled for today- check the WCG forum for details (I post a link if I can get to it)


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 13, 2013)

Norton said:


> There was a planned shutdown scheduled for today- check the WCG forum for details (I post a link if I can get to it)



Oh cool, at least it isn't something on my end.


----------



## Norton (Dec 13, 2013)

Here it is:

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,36017

"No work sent or received from 16:00 to 20:00 UTC" we should be back to normal in about an hour or so 

EDIT- should be working now according to the last post(s) in that thread!


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 13, 2013)

Yep, just checked and they uploaded fine now..


----------



## t_ski (Dec 14, 2013)

Anyone have a set of 6x1GB ddr3?


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 14, 2013)

Dang T, if it was DDR2 I'd have ya covered.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 15, 2013)

Yeah, I have DDR2 also


----------



## Norton (Dec 15, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Yeah, I have DDR2 also



Under 6 bucks a stick here:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B9U17LQ/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 15, 2013)

Norton said:


> Under 6 bucks a stick here:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/TW149-Dell-1333MHz-PC3-10600-240-Pin/dp/B00B9U17LQ/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1387081466&sr=8-5&keywords=ddr3 1333




Good find Cap'n!


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 7, 2014)

I added a OCZ PSU, USB 3.0 expansion card and a Scythe Shuriken Revision B CPU cooler to my FS/FT thread: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...ale-trade-thread-eu-only.161792/#post-3045315


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 10, 2014)

Anyone have a Sandybridge or Ivybridge chip they would allow me to test a B75 motherboard I just picked up? I am hoping to test an I3 or celeron (No I5/I7) since it is going to replace my 1156 cruncher.

The build is

CPU: ???
MOBO: B75H2-AM (ECS but acer OEM Identical to the B75H2-M (1.0) but green PCB)
RAM: 2x2GB DDR3
GPU: AMD 7450 1GB


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 12, 2014)

Wondering if a person can create a virtual machine and run BOINC on that VM along with the host systems crunching? 
If so, is it worth it or does it cause issues crunching for the host machine?


----------



## t_ski (Jan 12, 2014)

You probably could, but you'd have to split resources between the host and the VM.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 12, 2014)

t_ski said:


> You probably could, but you'd have to split resources between the host and the VM.




Yea, that probably wouldn't be worth it then.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 15, 2014)

Does anyone have one or two cheap heatsinks compatible with 2011?  92mm size fan based HSFs are fine and possibly preferred.  I can get a couple 120mm heatsinks on Newegg for $40 shipped total, an 92mm heatsinks for $47 shipped.  Hoping for cheaper for something that may only be temporary.


----------



## Norton (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey guys

Looking for the following for the giveaway rig for the upcoming challenge:

- socket 1156 motherboard
- power supply (decent 400w OR a decent 400w+ with 2x6pin PCIE connectors- I may have a nice gpu for it if I can get a decent psu to run it )
- cpu cooler (92 or 120mm) compatible with socket 1156 (optional)
*note- I have pledges on all/most of the other pieces for the build.

Drop me a PM if you have any of the above items available to donate.

Thanks in advance for any assistance you can provide!


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 27, 2014)

Dang Bill, wish I had any of the needed parts.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 18, 2014)

Okay, just got a call from the wife. Her system, 1366 board, w3520 xeon, and 6 gigs of ram went "poof!" 

Just arrived at home, and sure enough, the frigging motherboard is fried.  

Going to check the chip and ram, but I think it is just the motherboard. 

Anyone have a spare socket 1366 board laying around? Can't really afford much, but I am willing to pay some for a working board that will support the Xeon processors. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cameronh779 (Mar 21, 2014)

Good hardware for a low end crunching build. Will give a discount for crunchers or extra cords or other things.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/lower-end-hardware-sale.199034/


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 21, 2014)

anybody in Canada have DDR2 ram? i have 4 x 1gb sticks and am looking for 2 or 4 2gb sticks.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 21, 2014)

AlienIsGOD said:


> anybody in Canada have DDR2 ram? i have 4 x 1gb sticks and am looking for 2 or 4 2gb sticks.



I have 4GB sticks but they are ECC and I am in the US. I have heard that some boards will use this ram.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 22, 2014)

alas my board does not support ECC, my board being intel DG33TL, thanks for looking though


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 22, 2014)

AlienIsGOD said:


> alas my board does not support ECC, my board being intel DG33TL, thanks for looking though



Yes these sticks would be killer in a board that allows for ECC. Just imagine 4x4GB sticks


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 3, 2014)

Okay, I am sure it has probably been discussed before, but will BOINC and WCG run on Windows Home Server 2011?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 3, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Okay, I am sure it has probably been discussed before, but will BOINC and WCG run on Windows Home Server 2011?



yes it will, I ran it on server 2008 with 771 xeons


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 3, 2014)

brandonwh64 said:


> yes it will, I ran it on server 2008 with 771 xeons



Thanks Brandon. However it seems like Norton or someone else had issues running on Home Server. Can't remember if it was the original or 2011.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 3, 2014)

Hmm I was running R2


----------



## Norton (Apr 3, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Thanks Brandon. However it seems like Norton or someone else had issues running on Home Server. Can't remember if it was the original or 2011.


 
Wasn't me- I stick to Win7 or Ubuntu 12.04 LTS on my rigs... maybe Kiex or t_ski?


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 3, 2014)

Norton said:


> Wasn't me- I stick to Win7 or Ubuntu 12.04 LTS on my rigs... maybe Kiex or t_ski?




Ah, I think it was T that was running one of them. Seems like it was the original Home Server. 

I suppose I can install 2011 and give it a shot before activating the OS LOL.


----------



## T-Bob (Apr 3, 2014)

Does anyone have a water pump that they could donate or sell cheap? Mine self-destructed Tuesday evening. So my rig is inoperable until I can get a replacement.
Any help would be greatly appreciated. I belong to and contribute to the TPU Folding and WCG teams.


----------



## T-Bob (Apr 3, 2014)

Yes, I have an ivybridge I3 that I can loan you. PM me for more info.



brandonwh64 said:


> Anyone have a Sandybridge or Ivybridge chip they would allow me to test a B75 motherboard I just picked up? I am hoping to test an I3 or celeron (No I5/I7) since it is going to replace my 1156 cruncher.
> 
> The build is
> 
> ...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 3, 2014)

T-Bob said:


> Yes, I have an ivybridge I3 that I can loan you. PM me for more info.



I already built a I3-2100 a while back. Thanks though


----------



## T-Bob (Apr 3, 2014)

No problem. Sorry about that, I misread the date from your original post.



brandonwh64 said:


> I already built a I3-2100 a while back. Thanks though


----------



## Papahyooie (Apr 3, 2014)

I don't crunch anymore, but I do have two or three basic PCI-express video cards. They're something like ATI x300's. Would help out if someone has a board that doesn't have an onboard gpu. Let me know if anyone needs them, just pay shipping.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 3, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Ah, I think it was T that was running one of them. Seems like it was the original Home Server.
> 
> I suppose I can install 2011 and give it a shot before activating the OS LOL.


Yes, it was me, and it was WHS v1.  It kept locking up on me, and I didn't want to deal with it.  But then again, WHS v1 is a half-breed mix of Vista and 2003.  I think WHS 2011 should do better.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 3, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Yes, it was me, and it was WHS v1.  It kept locking up on me, and I didn't want to deal with it.  But then again, WHS v1 is a half-breed mix of Vista and 2003.  I think WHS 2011 should do better.




Cool, thanks T! I thought it was the original version but wasn't sure. I think that the 2011 version is built on server 08 R2 if I am not mistaken. Should work okay. 
I guess I will find out.


----------



## Papahyooie (Apr 3, 2014)

Just to chime in, You're right stinger608. WHS 2011 is built on 08 R2.

That being said... I've ran both WHS and WHS 2011 for 6 months each. Both were a waste of time. I mean I guess it's good for what it was intended to do, but when you start going outside those boundries, it starts to mess things up. I ended up just rolling my own distro so to speak out of a W7 install for my home server. I don't recommend WHS at all. The benifits just dont outweigh the hassle.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 4, 2014)

Papahyooie said:


> Just to chime in, You're right stinger608. WHS 2011 is built on 08 R2.
> 
> That being said... I've ran both WHS and WHS 2011 for 6 months each. Both were a waste of time. I mean I guess it's good for what it was intended to do, but when you start going outside those boundries, it starts to mess things up. I ended up just rolling my own distro so to speak out of a W7 install for my home server. I don't recommend WHS at all. The benifits just dont outweigh the hassle.




I think I was just more wanting to fool around with WHS 2011 than anything. Seeing what it was about and still being able to crunch for the team with it.


----------



## Papahyooie (Apr 4, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> I think I was just more wanting to fool around with WHS 2011 than anything. Seeing what it was about and still being able to crunch for the team with it.


 It's fun to play around with for awhile. The dashboard and automated backups are nice. But honestly you can get programs that do the automated dashboard, and I ended up RDP'ing into the server more often than using the dashboard. Other than that it's a real hassle.


----------



## xvi (Apr 4, 2014)

T-Bob said:


> Does anyone have a water pump that they could donate or sell cheap? Mine self-destructed Tuesday evening. So my rig is inoperable until I can get a replacement.
> Any help would be greatly appreciated. I belong to and contribute to the TPU Folding and WCG teams.


Bmaverick sells some very nice, new DDC-T1s for a rather reduced price. I've recently bought a second one from him. They were apparently rescued from a salvage, so I've heard.
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/can-au-eu-mcp350-pumps-ddc-1t-35-shipped-pp.155400/


----------



## Nordic (Apr 4, 2014)

xvi said:


> Bmaverick sells some very nice, new DDC-T1s for a rather reduced price. I've recently bought a second one from him. They were apparently rescued from a salvage, so I've heard.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/can-au-eu-mcp350-pumps-ddc-1t-35-shipped-pp.155400/


Yes. They are good. Served me well.


----------



## T-Bob (Apr 4, 2014)

xvi said:


> Bmaverick sells some very nice, new DDC-T1s for a rather reduced price. I've recently bought a second one from him. They were apparently rescued from a salvage, so I've heard.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/can-au-eu-mcp350-pumps-ddc-1t-35-shipped-pp.155400/


Thanks, I'll look into that. For $35 I will definitely get one. Just one question though, will I need to purchase an aftermarket top to use 1/2" ID tubing?


----------



## Nordic (Apr 4, 2014)

T-Bob said:


> Thanks, I'll look into that. For $35 I will definitely get one. Just one question though, will I need to purchase an aftermarket top to use 1/2" ID tubing?


Yes.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 4, 2014)

T-Bob said:


> Thanks, I'll look into that. For $35 I will definitely get one. Just one question though, will I need to purchase an aftermarket top to use 1/2" ID tubing?


But chances are you can find a top for cheap in the forums here or any others you might frequent.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 18, 2014)

Anyone able to point me towards a really good deal on a socket 1366 motherboard and RAM. I have a i7 920 available locally for $65 which would make a good starting point for yet another crunching rig.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 18, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Anyone able to point me towards a really good deal on a socket 1366 motherboard and RAM. I have a i7 920 available locally for $65 which would make a good starting point for yet another crunching rig.



I dunno why but x58 boards are coming harder to come by and when you find one its atleast over 100$. I searched for a month and finally found a OEM alienware motherboard on ebay and took a chance on it. It was 75$ and also came with bent pins (seller said it was good but bent pins pissed me off). After bending the two pins back it works great but takes a good 20 seconds to even post the boot screen which is a known problem with these boards. It even OCs quite well for the cooler I have.

This is the board I bought but it was 75$ at the time.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Del...319498578?pt=Motherboards&hash=item1c3f34a352


----------



## Norton (Apr 18, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Anyone able to point me towards a really good deal on a socket 1366 motherboard and RAM. I have a i7 920 available locally for $65 which would make a good starting point for yet another crunching rig.



+1 to what Brandon said- decent X58 boards are getting harder to find and the prices are steep. I would avoid 1366 setups unless you get a good deal on a hex core chip


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 18, 2014)

Norton said:


> +1 to what Brandon said- decent X58 boards are getting harder to find and the prices are steep. I would avoid 1366 setups unless you get a good deal on a hex core chip



Yea a person can pretty much put together a 1155 system for about what it costs for 1366 hardware. I don't get it to be honest.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 18, 2014)

I've been able to pick up a couple X5650's for $250 or less (for both), and a dual-1366 board for $200 or less (one was $180 with two Noctua coolers).  Considering I had all the other parts, I thought it was worth it.  These perform close to dual 3770K setups, but with only one board, meaning I can run with less rigs.  If I was damn lucky and got an awesome deal on two 3770K's and boards, I still don't think I could have done it for less than what I got these for.

Right now I know where I can find a dual-socket board for ~$120-130, and two X5650's for $230.


----------



## Norton (Apr 18, 2014)

t_ski said:


> I've been able to pick up a couple X5650's for $250 or less (for both), and a* dual-1366 board* for $200 or less (one was $180 with two Noctua coolers).  Considering I had all the other parts, I thought it was worth it.  These perform close to dual 3770K setups, but with only one board, meaning I can run with less rigs.  If I was damn lucky and got an awesome deal on two 3770K's and boards, I still don't think I could have done it for less than what I got these for.
> 
> Right now I know where I can find a dual-socket board for ~$120-130, and two X5650's for $230.



Dual 1366 and Xeon's are a completely different story! 

I'm guessing that the i7-920, etc... chips can't be used in a dual socket board?


----------



## theonedub (Apr 18, 2014)

I saw those X5650s yesterday- was very tempted to get reckless


----------



## t_ski (Apr 19, 2014)

Norton said:


> Dual 1366 and Xeon's are a completely different story!
> 
> I'm guessing that the i7-920, etc... chips can't be used in a dual socket board?


No, you need Xeons for the dual QPI.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 19, 2014)

Hell I have 2 x58 rigs. I'll trade them for fx8350 rigs. lol jk. I too have noticed some spike in prices in x58 parts. But I have also seen deals out there too.


----------



## stinger608 (May 9, 2014)

Anyone looking for water cooling, motherboard, Xeon hex core, triple Corsair Dominator ram, or Wester Digital VRaptors, I have a for sale thread started here:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...-p6t-xeon-l5639-12-gigs-dominator-ram.200666/

Will do a 10% discount to all crunchers and folders!


----------



## Norton (May 11, 2014)

I need a *stock Intel s1366 cooler* (stock only) for a project I'm working on.

Does anyone have one that they're willing to send my way?

*EDIT-*
NVM- board is toast and I need to go another route....


----------



## stinger608 (May 11, 2014)

Norton said:


> I need a *stock Intel s1366 cooler* (stock only) for a project I'm working on.
> 
> Does anyone have one that they're willing to send my way?



PM incoming!


----------



## Norton (May 11, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> PM incoming!



Thanks for the offer but that one won't help- still looking for a push pin version....


----------



## stinger608 (May 11, 2014)

Norton said:


> Thanks for the offer but that one won't help- still looking for a push pin version....


 
Yea dang it, I thought I had ya covered bro. Ah hell, someone should have one of those from an ole 920 or something. 

Jeez, I will look again, I thought I still had one from a 930??? Damn, I'll look some more. If I do I will sure pm ya brother!


----------



## stinger608 (May 14, 2014)

Well its official. I had to sell my main rig parts off and am now just on an old dual Opteron 940 system. 

What a difference!!! Talk about stepping back in time.


----------



## Norton (May 14, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Well its official. I had to sell my main rig parts off and am now just on an old dual Opteron 940 system.
> 
> What a difference!!! Talk about stepping back in time.



Sorry to hear that Bud 

At least the rig you won last challenge will keep you crunching for awhile too...



Norton said:


> I need a *stock Intel s1366 cooler* (stock only) for a project I'm working on.
> 
> Does anyone have one that they're willing to send my way?



EDIT- NVM... board is toast so I'm going to go another direction


----------



## stinger608 (May 14, 2014)

Norton said:


> At least the rig you won last challenge will keep you crunching for awhile too...



Yes sir, that is correct!

Even though it doesn't do much I have the dual processor Opteron system crunching.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 18, 2014)

Starting to build a new cruncher to replace the rig I'm donating to the current WCG challenge. Here is what I have so far-





Any body have anything to donate to the rig? The full system will be donated eventually to a future WCG challenge after it crunches for me for a couple months.


----------



## Norton (May 18, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Starting to build a new cruncher to replace the rig I'm donating to the current WCG challenge. Here is what I have so far-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'll likely have something for you (psu, case, or ram). I'll contact you after the challenge to go over what I have left in the parts bin


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 18, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Starting to build a new cruncher to replace the rig I'm donating to the current WCG challenge. Here is what I have so far-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll most likely have a cooler and a hdd something.  Ill get with Norton and see what we can come up with.


----------



## t_ski (May 30, 2014)

If anyone is looking for a solid 12K PPD, PM me.


----------



## Arjai (May 30, 2014)

Damn it anyways, I couldn't get a silly little screw out of my laptop's Motherboard, got a new wireless adapter, and ended up stripping it!! Freaking silly little screw!!

Anyways, anybody know where I can get an extractor for a 0 Phillips headed screw? I have to get that sucker out!! 

Please Help!!


----------



## t_ski (May 30, 2014)

Sears has some, but I'm not sure how small they go.  Home Depot might, also.


----------



## Arjai (May 30, 2014)

This all I could find, Home Depot.com was a bust, Sears lists these. I am wondering if there are any single 2mm screw extractors out there less than $50+.

http://www.sears.com/moody-tools-moody-tools-58-0670-6-piece/p-SPM8287458424

Found 'em on Amazon, for more than half the price!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000JCT3W0/?tag=tec06d-20

Wish I didn't have to wait a week for payday!!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 4, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Starting to build a new cruncher to replace the rig I'm donating to the current WCG challenge. Here is what I have so far-
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Norton said:


> I'll likely have something for you (psu, case, or ram). I'll contact you after the challenge to go over what I have left in the parts bin





ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I'll most likely have a cooler and a hdd something.  Ill get with Norton and see what we can come up with.



Ok, finally getting the 1045 system shipped out to @kenkickr today, and starting to look for parts for the new build. Norton I believe is getting me a Thermaltake Urban T21 case (cost of shipping). @ThE_MaD_ShOt , if you got a cooler and/or a HD laying around, I could use it. Looking for a PSU, RAM, and maybe a HD and CPU heatsink (depending on exactly what Mad Shot has laying around).

Remember people, I'll only use this rig for 2-4 months, at which time it will be donated as a future WCG challenge prize.


----------



## t_ski (Jun 4, 2014)

Bill should be able to hook you up with a cooler, too.  He can probably send it with that case for not much more in shipping.

I could probably hook you up with an HDD.  I'm assuming you need DDR3 ram?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 5, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Ok, finally getting the 1045 system shipped out to @kenkickr today, and starting to look for parts for the new build. Norton I believe is getting me a Thermaltake Urban T21 case (cost of shipping). @ThE_MaD_ShOt , if you got a cooler and/or a HD laying around, I could use it. Looking for a PSU, RAM, and maybe a HD and CPU heatsink (depending on exactly what Mad Shot has laying around).
> 
> Remember people, I'll only use this rig for 2-4 months, at which time it will be donated as a future WCG challenge prize.


I have a Hyper 212+ for you.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 5, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Bill should be able to hook you up with a cooler, too.  He can probably send it with that case for not much more in shipping.
> 
> I could probably hook you up with an HDD.  I'm assuming you need DDR3 ram?



Yes, DDR3 is what I need, and I would appreciate the HDD. I'll probably get Windows 8.1 for this rig, as much as I dislike that OS (heh, I can get it for $70 though college.)



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I have a Hyper 212+ for you.



believe I have a Mugen 4 coming with the case from Norton.


----------



## t_ski (Jun 6, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> heh, I can get it for $70 though college.


Is that through ELMS?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 6, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Is that through ELMS?



It would be from the Microsoft website, Windows 8.1 Pro for Students.


----------



## Norton (Jun 6, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> It would be from the Microsoft website, Windows 8.1 Pro for Students.


 
You may have some luck picking up a copy of Win7 from another Team member.... 

Does anyone have an extra copy of Windows 7 or 8/8.1 that they would be willing to donate to @BarbaricSoul 's build?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 6, 2014)

I was lucky enough to get windows 8.1 pro for free at my school since it was used in some of my classes. I can also get some server versions as well


----------



## t_ski (Jun 6, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> It would be from the Microsoft website, Windows 8.1 Pro for Students.


 ELMS was a student program that allowed you to check out some media from the library or buy discs at a very discounted rate.  I think I got XP for $10 and Vista for $30 or $40 when it first came out.


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 6, 2014)

Also, if your a current student you can enroll for Dreamspark:

https://www.dreamspark.com/Default.aspx

If your college or university is enrolled in the Microsoft Dreamspark program the students can register for an account with their .edu email and get free software and training.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 6, 2014)

Norton said:


> You may have some luck picking up a copy of Win7 from another Team member....
> 
> Does anyone have an extra copy of Windows 7 or 8/8.1 that they would be willing to donate to @BarbaricSoul 's build?



I would definitely prefer to have 7 over 8 or 8.1


----------



## xvi (Jun 6, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I would definitely prefer to have 7 over 8 or 8.1


Seems like I heard somewhere that there was a performance difference between the two. Can't remember which way or how much though.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 6, 2014)

BS, pmed


----------



## t_ski (Jun 6, 2014)

xvi said:


> Seems like I heard somewhere that there was a performance difference between the two. Can't remember which way or how much though.


 I'm betting on 8.1


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 9, 2014)

I am about to find out as soon as I get the time to switch my 8350 rig over to win 8.1. Everything else is in place to make the swap.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 12, 2014)

I am of the belief that 8 and 8.1 are better at just about everything from gaming to Crunching due to the streamlining of the OS. Still not much of a fan of Metro but, 8.1 did provide a better Search function, over the crappy 8 version....BLAH, BLAH.

My favorite part, aided by the 24GB SSD Cache on this thing, is the boot time! Even w/ a 5400rpm spinner, this thing kills the boot time on 7 and both of my linux boxes!!


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 14, 2014)

I have 8.1 with a start menu on my ole C2D laptop and it performs much better than Win 7 did on it. Boots quicker, runs games better, and overall quicker.


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 14, 2014)

xvi said:


> Seems like I heard somewhere that there was a performance difference between the two. Can't remember which way or how much though.








*Boinc benchmark. Single thread.*


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 15, 2014)

brandonwh64 said:


> BS, pmed



anyone got a safe DL link for Windows 7 Pro 64 bit? I got an activation code, just need to make a DVD.


----------



## Norton (Jun 15, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> anyone got a safe DL link for Windows 7 Pro 64 bit? I got an activation code, just need to make a DVD.



http://www.heidoc.net/joomla/technology-science/microsoft/14-windows-7-direct-download-links


----------



## Arjai (Jun 15, 2014)

http://windows-7-professional.en.softonic.com/

http://download.cnet.com/Windows-7-Professional/3000-18513_4-10906772.html


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 15, 2014)

Norton said:


> http://www.heidoc.net/joomla/technology-science/microsoft/14-windows-7-direct-download-links





Arjai said:


> http://windows-7-professional.en.softonic.com/
> 
> http://download.cnet.com/Windows-7-Professional/3000-18513_4-10906772.html




None of the above! Go straight to the official download partner, Digital River:

Windows 7 Professional x64: http://msft.digitalrivercontent.net/win/X17-24281.iso


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 15, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Also, if your a current student you can enroll for Dreamspark:
> 
> https://www.dreamspark.com/Default.aspx
> 
> If your college or university is enrolled in the Microsoft Dreamspark program the students can register for an account with their .edu email and get free software and training.


Thanks signed up and found my school. Got Windows 8.1 and 7 at no cost


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 15, 2014)

Was it 8.1 embedded?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 15, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Was it 8.1 embedded?


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 15, 2014)

Nice! Your university subscribes to the premium service.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 15, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


>



My thanks for that post isn't for what you think it's for. When I saw your post, I figured I'd try to register there with my college email. Well guess what?




Thank You


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 15, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> My thanks for that post isn't for what you think it's for. When I saw your post, I figured I'd try to register there with my college email. Well guess what?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, that is the same one my university offers. Just the standard. LOL. Still, 8.1 embedded is pretty much the same, from what I have read.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 15, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Still, 8.1 embedded is pretty much the same, from what I have read.



I'm going to find out. The copy of 8.1 on my laptop is not activated and I don't have a code, so here goes nothing.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 15, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Nice! Your university subscribes to the premium service.


I'm pretty sure they would have since their suppose to be the best Tech school in the USA lol


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 15, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I'm going to find out. The copy of 8.1 on my laptop is not activated and I don't have a code, so here goes nothing.




Yea! Let us know on that bro.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 15, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Yea! Let us know on that bro.



starting on it right now

edit: seems to be installing like a regular version of 8.1. I've already reformatted my HD and I'm now installing Windows


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 16, 2014)

That's so friggin rad. Free Windows.


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 16, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> starting on it right now
> 
> edit: seems to be installing like a regular version of 8.1. I've already reformatted my HD and I'm now installing Windows



Did you try activating your laptop with the embedded key?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 16, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Did you try activating your laptop with the embedded key?



sure did


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 16, 2014)

Sweet Barbaric! 

I too have the embedded key and want to install regular 8.1 pro on a system. Nice to know that key works to activate the regular pro version! 

Wait, that is showing that it is 8.1 embedded? Is that how it activated?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 16, 2014)

Got mines installed


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 16, 2014)

I did a reformat/reinstall and used the embedded 8.1 Pro ISO


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 16, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I did a reformat/reinstall and used the embedded 8.1 Pro ISO




Ah, got ya. Hmm, I wonder if a regular 8.1 pro would activate with the embedded key?


----------



## Nordic (Jun 21, 2014)

I am offering a discount to crunchers on my sale thread. If anyone is interested in an x79 system.
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/cpus-motherboard-watercooling-sound-card.202312/


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 21, 2014)

james888 said:


> I am offering a discount to crunchers on my sale thread. If anyone is interested in an x79 system.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/cpus-motherboard-watercooling-sound-card.202312/


 
ygpm alrdy


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 28, 2014)

if anyone is looking i'm letting my i7 go 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/i7-4770-asus-z87-a.202515/


----------



## Norton (Jun 28, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> if anyone is looking i'm letting my i7 go
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/i7-4770-asus-z87-a.202515/



That link doesn't work?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 28, 2014)

Norton said:


> That link doesn't work?


I can longer find it either.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 28, 2014)

It was there. I can't even find the thread either. Were you compliant with the forum rules? Maybe a mod took it down.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 28, 2014)

james888 said:


> It was there. I can't even find the thread either. Were you compliant with the forum rules? Maybe a mod took it down.


I believe I was within the forum rules. I haven't  gotten a message or anything about it.


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 22, 2014)

I need a socket 775 cooler with no push pins for a socket 771 cpu installed on a socket 775 board. Im in Boise. LMK Thanks!!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 22, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> I need a socket 775 cooler with no push pins for a socket 771 cpu installed on a socket 775 board. Im in Boise. LMK Thanks!!



I might have a stock 1156 heatsink for an i7 860 laying around if that would work (I honestly don't remember if they are compatable)


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 22, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I might have a stock 1156 heatsink for an i7 860 laying around if that would work (I honestly don't remember if they are compatable)



Socket 1156 and 1155 are not the same spacing as 775.   I don't think that would work for him.


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 22, 2014)

Nah but thanks I have 2 1156 coolers and they are too wide and have never had an 1156 system.. Go figure.

Be nice to find a good deal on an h50 or 60


----------



## theonedub (Aug 3, 2014)

One of my older PCs just had its RAM give up the ghost. Anyone have something like a 2x1gb set of DDR2 (667,800, or 1066 speed really doesn't matter)?

Thanks


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 4, 2014)

theonedub said:


> One of my older PCs just had its RAM give up the ghost. Anyone have something like a 2x1gb set of DDR2 (667,800, or 1066 speed really doesn't matter)?
> 
> Thanks



I have some old 2.2 volt Crucial Ballistix DDR2 800 laying around. Though I think only one of the sticks work, or maybe neither work. I honestly don't know, but if you want them, PM me.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 4, 2014)

I have a ASUS Z87-A (Haswell/Devils Cayon) motherboard i'll be listing very soon with a HDD. You guys get first dibs if you're interested.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 4, 2014)

theonedub said:


> One of my older PCs just had its RAM give up the ghost. Anyone have something like a 2x1gb set of DDR2 (667,800, or 1066 speed really doesn't matter)?
> 
> Thanks


dub, hit me up if you still need something.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 4, 2014)

@BarbaricSoul I can't use 2.2v RAM, board doesn't like it. Thanks for the offer  

@t_ski PM sent, thanks!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 10, 2014)

Finally up guys


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 30, 2014)

anyone need/want a Z68 motherboard that boot cycles? Board will run great for a couple days, and then it will start to boot cycle (continually reboots). Only way I've found to stop it from boot cycling once it starts is to unplug the 24 pin power connection and then plug it back in and boot the computer. It's a Gigabyte Z68 AP-D3. Drop me a PM if you want it.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 3, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> anyone need/want a Z68 motherboard that boot cycles? Board will run great for a couple days, and then it will start to boot cycle (continually reboots). Only way I've found to stop it from boot cycling once it starts is to unplug the 24 pin power connection and then plug it back in and boot the computer. It's a Gigabyte Z68 AP-D3. Drop me a PM if you want it.


a bit late but here goes
the boot loop has todo with GIGABYTES dual bios functionality
 the solution is the reflash the main bios to the latest version and then 
flash the  back up to latest bios  as well
after the primary flash completes and you know everything is ok do the following
from a COLD BOOT AS YOU TURN THE MACHINE ON PRESS ALT+F12 ( you may need a ps2 keyboard for this to work) and the screen should go black then display a prompt saying something like " press enter to copy main bios to backup bios) my current theory as to the cause is that some how the older bios/ current cmos settings are getting mixxed up occasionally resulting in a no post loop as the system trys to load the settings for the new bios version but is posting from the old revision of the bios 

wait for that to complete and then reboot when prompted the boot loop issue should now be gone...
if you can correct it you can throw the board in the next give away pool


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 3, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> a bit late but here goes
> the boot loop has todo with GIGABYTES dual bios functionality
> the solution is the reflash the main bios to the latest version and then
> flash to the latest bios
> ...



I appreciate you taking the time to type all that out, but I'd have to take down a 3930k system to do that. Not worth it IMHO, I'd rather just give the board to a follow cruncher and let them to all that.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 1, 2014)

I don't know what the hell just happened, but all my projects were just "aborted by project???????"

There is absolutely 0 projects in my BOINC. Any idea what the hell just happened?

I did do a image at lunch time, installed the SSD a couple of hours ago, and reinstalled the image. Would that cause it?

*EDIT: Okay, figured I would reboot. Seems that all the projects came back. LOLOL*


----------



## Norton (Oct 1, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> I don't know what the hell just happened, but all my projects were just "aborted by project???????"
> 
> There is absolutely 0 projects in my BOINC. Any idea what the hell just happened?
> 
> ...



Check PC time/date first...

nvm- looks like you found the issue


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 30, 2014)

Ok guys, got a new cruncher in the works but the motherboard I got is dead. Its a OEM P55 socket 1156 with the beep of death (or so it was called on a google search). Looking to see if anybody in the crunching community has a spare p55 board laying around. Doesn't need to be anything special (hell another OEM would do) but something to run this I3 in to get some more PPD for the team.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2014)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok guys, got a new cruncher in the works but the motherboard I got is dead. Its a OEM P55 socket 1156 with the beep of death (or so it was called on a google search). Looking to see if anybody in the crunching community has a spare p55 board laying around. Doesn't need to be anything special (hell another OEM would do) but something to run this I3 in to get some more PPD for the team.


Well, I have a spare LGA1156 CPU (an i7-860) but my only LGA1156 board is already in use running another i7-860.  If you manage to find a board you're welcome to the CPU at a good price.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 30, 2014)

Sorry Brandon, but it's gonna be difficult to find P55 boards nowadays. They are uber expensive on ebay as well....


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 30, 2014)

Thank guys! I will keep my eye out on CL and ebay as well. Yea I had a TOUGH time finding X58 boards when I got my I7


----------



## Arjai (Nov 2, 2014)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok guys, got a new cruncher in the works but the motherboard I got is dead. Its a OEM P55 socket 1156 with the beep of death (or so it was called on a google search). Looking to see if anybody in the crunching community has a spare p55 board laying around. Doesn't need to be anything special (hell another OEM would do) but something to run this I3 in to get some more PPD for the team.


http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002UJZ6IK/?tag=tec06d-20

http://www.ebay.com/itm/USED-MINT-A...355303797?pt=Motherboards&hash=item4d2650af75

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-DP55K...574061419?pt=Motherboards&hash=item2a46a84d6b

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DELL-Studio...502810335?pt=Motherboards&hash=item19f615dcdf

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Biostar-T5-...377269268?pt=Motherboards&hash=item35df28f214

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gigabyte-Te...567649281?pt=Motherboards&hash=item4adeecee01


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 2, 2014)

Okay guys, I have an MSI Z87-G45 Gaming motherboard coming. It is brand new.........Couldn't pass up the price. 
http://www.msi.com/product/mb/Z87-G45-GAMING.html#hero-overview

Now the issues is; I only have a Pentium G3258 chip however I don't think the motherboard will support the chip without a bios flash. 

Here is my question; does anyone have a standard socket 1150 chip they can shoot me to allow me to flash to the latest bios? That or I can ship the motherboard to someone and have him or her flash it for me?


----------



## Norton (Nov 2, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Okay guys, I have an MSI Z87-G45 Gaming motherboard coming. It is brand new.........Couldn't pass up the price.
> http://www.msi.com/product/mb/Z87-G45-GAMING.html#hero-overview
> 
> Now the issues is; I only have a Pentium G3258 chip however I don't think the motherboard will support the chip without a bios flash.
> ...



Check into the board features, you may be able to update the BIOS with a flash drive w/o a cpu or with an unsupported cpu. Asus has that feature on their ROG boards since the Rampage III series iirc.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 2, 2014)

Yea, I haven't seen anything on that doing a little research. It may though.


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 2, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Yea, I haven't seen anything on that doing a little research. It may though.


rog boards are pretty much the only boards that support that functionality
you will need another PROC to post the system and update
such as
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116974
you can always RMA the chip after you are done with it


----------



## Nordic (Nov 2, 2014)

Or get the celeron, and keep it as a back up cpu. You might even be able to find one really cheap used. I have an ivy bridge version of that celeron which was the lowest rung, a g1620 and it gets ~1700-2000 ppd. Not bad for 14 watts before I undervolted. I am sure this one would do even better.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 2, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> rog boards are pretty much the only boards that support that functionality
> you will need another PROC to post the system and update
> such as
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116974
> you can always RMA the chip after you are done with it



Don't really want to pay an additional $50 just to flash the bios. 
That is why I was hoping that one of the WCG team members had a processor to flash it.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 2, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Don't really want to pay an additional $50 just to flash the bios.
> That is why I was hoping that one of the WCG team members had a processor to flash it.


I understand, but the g1820 gives you more options. You can get it used for $40 after shipping from amazon. I did not check ebay though.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 3, 2014)

james888 said:


> I understand, but the g1820 gives you more options. You can get it used for $40 after shipping from amazon. I did not check ebay though.



Yea, you do have a point. I suppose it would be close to that by the time I shipped the motherboard to someone and paid the shipping back. 

Jeez, I don't think there is anyone local in this arm pit town that even has an 1150 chip.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 3, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Yea, you do have a point. I suppose it would be close to that by the time I shipped the motherboard to someone and paid the shipping back.
> 
> Jeez, I don't think there is anyone local in this arm pit town that even has an 1150 chip.


I don't know if you are in a rural part of wyoming, but even though I am in a college town where I know people have these cpu's I can't get one of them to help me out like that. I actually tried once to get a board flashed, but the people I asked didn't even know what flashing was. I spooked them.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 9, 2014)

This is off topic, but I wanted to ask here before posting in the main forum.  Also I have some more testing to do to try to localize the problem.

I'm getting a green background on some images and icons in firefox.  It doesn't seem to be consistent though.  I uninstalled ff and reinstalled and the problem persisted.  I completely deleted my profile as well as the mozilla directory it was in under the user->appdata->roaming folder.  It's on my other main rig not the one I'm using now - and which I use most of the time.

I have to see if the problem shows up in Chrome or Explorer.  If it does, then I know it's system related, but my guess is that it won't.  If anyone has any ideas, I'd appreciate the assist.  Thanks.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 9, 2014)

twilyth said:


> This is off topic, but I wanted to ask here before posting in the main forum.  Also I have some more testing to do to try to localize the problem.
> 
> I'm getting a green background on some images and icons in firefox.  It doesn't seem to be consistent though.  I uninstalled ff and reinstalled and the problem persisted.  I completely deleted my profile as well as the mozilla directory it was in under the user->appdata->roaming folder.  It's on my other main rig not the one I'm using now - and which I use most of the time.
> 
> I have to see if the problem shows up in Chrome or Explorer.  If it does, then I know it's system related, but my guess is that it won't.  If anyone has any ideas, I'd appreciate the assist.  Thanks.


I was going to say to try Chrome as I was first reading to see if it is there also. Something tells me the same as your thinking, it's not. Is there a reset to default in FF?


----------



## twilyth (Nov 9, 2014)

I can try that but you would think that blowing away the profile should do that and more, right?  IDK.  It's really weird.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 9, 2014)

Any add-ons? HW acc?


----------



## twilyth (Nov 9, 2014)

Before I blew away the previous installation, I did a safe reboot which disables all addons and it had no effect.  I can check hardware acceleration and see if that has an effect if that's turned on by default.


----------



## m&m's (Nov 10, 2014)

Try to reset FF, you wont loose your bookmarks.
https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/reset-firefox-easily-fix-most-problems


----------



## twilyth (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks, but as I said above, blowing away the profile and reinstalling firefox would have done basically the same thing and it didn't seem to fix the problem.

I wish I had a better idea of when it started since I'm beginning to suspect it must have been something I installed.  But since I don't use that computer very often any more, it's really hard to judge.  The weird thing is that as far as I've noticed so far, it's only an issue in firefox.  I don't see the problem in any of the other programs I run but then that's the only one that really accesses the web.


----------



## xvi (Nov 10, 2014)

twilyth said:


> Thanks, but as I said above, blowing away the profile and reinstalling firefox would have done basically the same thing and it didn't seem to fix the problem.
> 
> I wish I had a better idea of when it started since I'm beginning to suspect it must have been something I installed.  But since I don't use that computer very often any more, it's really hard to judge.  The weird thing is that as far as I've noticed so far, it's only an issue in firefox.  I don't see the problem in any of the other programs I run but then that's the only one that really accesses the web.


Video drivers might be a long shot, but could be worth trying. Otherwise,


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 18, 2014)

Hmm, every time I go to the current "Milestones" thread page, Malwarebytes pops up saying "Malicious website blocked!!!" It is something called parentfurther[dot]com????


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 18, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Hmm, every time I go to the current "Milestones" thread page, Malwarebytes pops up saying "Malicious website blocked!!!" It is something called parentfurther[dot]com????


No issues here, but I'm not running antivirus software of any sort, so don't really know.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 18, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Hmm, every time I go to the current "Milestones" thread page, Malwarebytes pops up saying "Malicious website blocked!!!" It is something called parentfurther[dot]com????


Make sure you use an ad blocker and disable third party cookies in the web browser.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 18, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> Make sure you use an ad blocker and disable third party cookies in the web browser.


We have ads here?  Bummer.  Adblocker works so well I've never even noticed.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 18, 2014)

If he has strange stuff like that it is usually because a fishy google ad/stoopid 3p cookies.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 18, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> Make sure you use an ad blocker and disable third party cookies in the web browser.



Been there done that. It must be something attached to one of the last images @manofthem put on that page. It just started a couple of days ago. Maybe Friday.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 18, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Been there done that. It must be something attached to one of the last images @manofthem put on that page. It just started a couple of days ago. Maybe Friday.



Hmm, never thought of that. Sorry for the trouble Dano, didn't realize this at all.   I'll try to be more selective with what I post, probably just saving and hosting images on TPU instead.



stinger608 said:


> Hmm, every time I go to the current "Milestones" thread page, Malwarebytes pops up saying "Malicious website blocked!!!" It is something called *parentfurther[dot]com????*



I'll take a gander a little later today and see if I can find any of my links to that place and replace/delete them.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 18, 2014)

I am getting various malicious website reports from websites I typically visit the last new days also.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 18, 2014)

@stinger608 take a gander when you can at the Stones thread and see if it's better now. I did find an image that was from that "parentfurther" thing and I deleted it.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 18, 2014)

manofthem said:


> @stinger608 take a gander when you can at the Stones thread and see if it's better now. I did find an image that was from that "parentfurther" thing and I deleted it.



Yep, that was it brother!!!!


----------



## theonedub (Nov 21, 2014)

Anyone seen any 1155 boards around? Looking  for a cheap ECS board, prefer mitx but matx could work too


----------



## xvi (Nov 21, 2014)

theonedub said:


> Anyone seen any 1155 boards around? Looking  for a cheap ECS board, prefer mitx but matx could work too


What's your budget?


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 22, 2014)

Any trick to installing mint on a dell power edge 1950 server. It is raid if that matters. Never used raid but I notice it has it's own controller card. Can I just install from usb like I did for my Kreij cruncher and have atter?
This bad boy has Hynix mem to. Another first for me. And being dell should I even bother to look for clock settings? E5540 chips.
C-mas came early to Tallencor's house.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 22, 2014)

xvi said:


> What's your budget?



Id like to be at $30-$40 ideally.

I'm looking at the ECS mATX H61H2-MV @ Amazon for $39. But I would like the ECS H61H2-I(mITX).


----------



## Norton (Nov 22, 2014)

theonedub said:


> Id like to be at $30-$40 ideally.
> 
> I'm looking at the ECS mATX H61H2-MV @ Amazon for $39. But I would like the *ECS H61H2-I*(mITX).



$34 (open box) w/free shipping here:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813135341R

**note-* If we are discussing prices on this item it's probably better in a WTB thread or over on the Team thread (as long as there are no open negotiations going on)


----------



## t_ski (Nov 22, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> Any trick to installing mint on a dell power edge 1950 server. It is raid if that matters. Never used raid but I notice it has it's own controller card. Can I just install from usb like I did for my Kreij cruncher and have atter?
> This bad boy has Hynix mem to. Another first for me. And being dell should I even bother to look for clock settings? E5540 chips.
> C-mas came early to Tallencor's house.


I'm guessing the raid card is a Perc 5/5i, as they were pretty common for the Dell PowerEdge series.  I haven't set one up from USB, but I'm sure you could set the boot menu to recognize it.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 22, 2014)

Norton said:


> $34 (open box) w/free shipping here:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813135341R
> 
> **note-* If we are discussing prices on this item it's probably better in a WTB thread or over on the Team thread (as long as there are no open negotiations going on)



Would buy it, but with my luck the open box wouldnt have the IO plate.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 7, 2014)

Okay everyone, do me and @manofthem a favor; Help me find a copy of Insurgency for him. 

There have been a lot floating around for free lately. Lets see if we can score an awesome fellow cruncher and huge game give away host this game!


----------



## Nordic (Dec 7, 2014)

I will post this here too. I have nosgoth closed beta keys if any cruncher/folder would like one.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 13, 2014)

Anyone have a spare 2.5" HDD? Something like ~250GB would be perfect. Let me know via PM, thanks!


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 13, 2014)

theonedub said:


> Anyone have a spare 2.5" HDD? Something like ~250GB would be perfect. Let me know via PM, thanks!




PM incoming.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 6, 2015)

Longshot - anyone have a spare Server 2012 or 2012R2 key?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 6, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Longshot - anyone have a spare Server 2012 or 2012R2 key?



yes

what version do you want? Im using my R2s but you can have my 2012

anything for the folding family.


----------



## xvi (Jan 6, 2015)

After dealing with Server 2003 over and over again, I was really surprised to see we got a BNIB copy of Server 2012.
..but you have 2012 keys.. just.. laying around?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 7, 2015)

xvi said:


> After dealing with Server 2003 over and over again, I was really surprised to see we got a BNIB copy of Server 2012.
> ..but you have 2012 keys.. just.. laying around?



yup you never know who you will run into online. Which is always why you should be nice. and respect the people you ask for help. People have helped me and I can help people the means and the timing will always be different and while I dont post in this thread much and my systems have dwindled to only a few none of which really capable of folding for one reason or another doesn't mean im not listening.  You never know who could be watching your post


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 7, 2015)

Solaris17 said:


> yup you never know who you will run into online. Which is always why you should be nice. and respect the people you ask for help. People have helped me and I can help people the means and the timing will always be different and while I dont post in this thread much and my systems have dwindled to only a few none of which really capable of folding for one reason or another doesn't mean im not listening.  You never know who could be watching your post



Amen brother, amen!!!!!!! 

I had some serious issues a couple of years ago and I could not believe the support I received from this amazing community!!!!!!


----------



## xvi (Jan 7, 2015)

+1 to that. TPU always cheers me up.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 10, 2015)

Hey guys, I purchased a used gigabyte h61 motherboard on ebay. It was sold by a guy with great reputation. When the board arrived it was very very clean, as if new. Still though it is refusing to boot if the second ram slot is populated. It doesn't output display from my 750ti most of the time, although it did once. For whatever reason my linux install isn't recognizing any keyboards, it will mice. That might be related to the board. Though the linux install is from another system, and I stuck the ssd in this one. It doesn't seem to recognize the lan connection either?

It already has the lastest bios. Any ideas?


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 10, 2015)

Could be just flat a bad board @james888 . I would contact the seller and see about getting a refund. If the seller is any kind of a decent Ebay seller he or she would have no problem refunding. Many sellers, especially ones that sell a lot of products, don't even test many of his or her for sale items.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 10, 2015)

I would test with a Linux Live stick.

About the RAM, 

- Clean the slot. A toothbrush + isopropyl alcohol + canned air will do fine.
- Test each stick individually on slot 2. 
- Test each stick on slot 2 while slot 1 is populated.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 11, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Could be just flat a bad board @james888 . I would contact the seller and see about getting a refund. If the seller is any kind of a decent Ebay seller he or she would have no problem refunding. Many sellers, especially ones that sell a lot of products, don't even test many of his or her for sale items.


I want to try and do everything I can before going through that route. Glad I am at this point.



TRWOV said:


> I would test with a Linux Live stick.
> 
> About the RAM,
> 
> ...



I tried an individuals ram in the far ram slot. It fails as long as the far ram slot is populated. I tried cleaning it with air but I don't want to break out the isopropyl.

I already knew, but tested again that both ram sticks were good.

Using a live linux mint on usb I was able to get lan working, so that is indeed a driver issue.

I even got the gpu working in it. I was checking again to make sure everything was connected correctly. I pushed on the tail end and it made a click. It is a very small itx case, so I must not of pushed the gpu in all the way.

I reflashed the bios just to make sure there was no problems there. Currently the only persistent problem is a defective ram slot. I can just use a single 4gb ram stick instead of my preferred 2x2gb ram.

Thanks team.

I am still testing it though. Once I really get it running I will stress test it before running WCG. Hardware is my g1620, one of my 750ti's, a gigabyte h61 motherboard, and those cheap on sale excellent XFX 550w psu. Pictures will follow when ready.


----------



## hat (Jan 16, 2015)

Is there any DDR3 available? The i5 could use at least a 2x2GB kit (and then I can move the 2x1GB kit to another machine, get maybe an amd quad running, at least a dual)


----------



## t_ski (Jan 16, 2015)

hat said:


> Is there any DDR3 available? The i5 could use at least a 2x2GB kit (and then I can move the 2x1GB kit to another machine, get maybe an amd quad running, at least a dual)


I have to check my parts boxes.  I know I have 2x2GB is use, but not sure if I have any spares.  PM me a reminder if I forget.


----------



## Toothless (Feb 4, 2015)

Guys what happened here. Did it die?


----------



## Nordic (Feb 4, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Guys what happened here. Did it die?


The thread? No. One of the recent rigs mentioned?


----------



## Toothless (Feb 4, 2015)

james888 said:


> The thread? No. One of the recent rigs mentioned?


No, I was just wondering in case I get my 1,000 points/day so I can legally request.


----------



## Norton (Feb 5, 2015)

Toothless said:


> No, I was just wondering in case I get my 1,000 points/day so I can legally request.



Request what?


----------



## Arjai (Feb 5, 2015)

Toothless said:


> No, I was just wondering in case I get my 1,000 points/day so I can legally request.


Listen, I know for fact you speak English in Berk. So, if you passed your Grade School English classes you would understand that your statement means nothing. May I suggest, rephrasing your question, so as to make sense to those of us NOT living inside your head!


----------



## Nordic (Feb 5, 2015)

> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am starting this thread so that we can try to help each other out on getting some of our unfinished rigs up and crunching.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arjai (Feb 5, 2015)

Mine was funnier.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 5, 2015)

I have a request, does anyone here can be more then one person have any extra dvi to vga adapters they don't want or need? I am in need of about five of them. If not I can get some from the egg with a future order


----------



## Nordic (Feb 5, 2015)

I have several that go unused.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 5, 2015)

james888 said:


> I have several that go unused.


Pm details buddy.


----------



## Toothless (Feb 5, 2015)

Ha! My nonsense brings back threads in a stylish manner!

Also figured I'd explain myself here. I'm looking for a 60GB laptop HDD for my netbook so I can run WCG on it. While yes it takes DAYS to do tasks, I figured it's better than nothing. The issue is that I would have to find a reliable connection for it to run on. 

I could ask my therapist to see if he would host the netbook but it needs something to run the OS off of and I need my drives/SD cards. I'll see if I can figure something out because I don't want to ask and it not work out.

Did I make sense? Berk english is a different english than Earth english.


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 5, 2015)

You could try running from an O.S. on a stick, that way you wouldn't need a hard drive installed.


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 5, 2015)

My turn to ask a question, having just joined the team, my computer has been crunching all night, my usual projects are still racking up the numbers but WCG is sitting on zero, why doesn't that start straight away like all the other projects do?
I can't think of a valid reason why the client wouldn't show the data immediately.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 5, 2015)

Not sure what you mean but WCG only runs stats twice per day IIRC.  I think at noon and midnight GMT.  

Also, most projects require verification.  IOW, the same work has to be done by 2 or more machines so you don't get credit until all of your wingmen also report a finished work unit.


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 5, 2015)

Hmm thanks, as I said the other projects I have running are done solo and show up on the BOINC manager as soon as they complete, and have done so since I first joined them, there is no delay as with WCG.
It's a bit disheartening to see, work done for this project: 0 every time I look at it.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 5, 2015)

I have the same situation @Caring1


----------



## twilyth (Feb 5, 2015)

You can check your results in real time by going to 'my contribution' and then on the left side click on 'results status'.  Then click on 'time due/return time' to sort and have completed result listed on top of the sort order.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 5, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Not sure what you mean but WCG only runs stats twice per day IIRC.  I think at noon and midnight GMT.
> 
> Also, most projects require verification.  IOW, the same work has to be done by 2 or more machines so you don't get credit until all of your wingmen also report a finished work unit.


Not sure on the actual WCG site but FreeDc does three updates a day. On in the morn, one late afternoon, and one late evening.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 5, 2015)

careing1 said:
			
		

> You could try running from an O.S. on a stick, that way you wouldn't need a hard drive installed.


Many of us have tried this, and for WCG it is not a viable solution. I first used a usb 2.0 stick, then a usb 3.0 stick. Both times it started ok, but over time linux became highly unstable doing all sorts of wierd things. It even killed the usb 2.0 stick, but not the usb 3.0.


----------



## xvi (Feb 5, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Ha! My nonsense brings back threads in a stylish manner!
> 
> Also figured I'd explain myself here. I'm looking for a 60GB laptop HDD for my netbook so I can run WCG on it. While yes it takes DAYS to do tasks, I figured it's better than nothing. The issue is that I would have to find a reliable connection for it to run on.
> 
> ...


Ermahgerd. I mah herv sermahthin. Ders ert terk IDE er SATA?
(http://ermahgerd.jmillerdesign.com/#!/translate)



james888 said:


> but not the usb 3.0.


..yet.


----------



## Toothless (Feb 5, 2015)

xvi said:


> Ermahgerd. I mah herv sermahthin. Ders ert terk IDE er SATA?
> (http://ermahgerd.jmillerdesign.com/#!/translate)
> 
> 
> ..yet.


Erts er SATA ernd ert ernly erds 60GBer.


----------



## xvi (Feb 5, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Erts er SATA ernd ert ernly erds 60GBer.


Maaan that's hard to read. I'll check and see what I have.


----------



## Toothless (Feb 5, 2015)

xvi said:


> Maaan that's hard to read. I'll check and see what I have.


They teach that language on Berk.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 6, 2015)

xvi said:


> Ermahgerd. I mah herv sermahthin. Ders ert terk IDE er SATA?
> (http://ermahgerd.jmillerdesign.com/#!/translate)
> 
> 
> ..yet.


LOL that reminded me of a little chat. This is *NSFW* because of language so don't click this shit if your at work or in front of parents.











Oh and this is on topic Mods, Crunchers helping Crunchers laugh


----------



## XZero450 (Feb 6, 2015)

Does anyone have some DDR3? I have a micro atx 1156 system that needs some RAM to get going in tandem with my 2620.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 6, 2015)

james888 said:


> Many of us have tried this, and for WCG it is not a viable solution. I first used a usb 2.0 stick, then a usb 3.0 stick. Both times it started ok, but over time linux became highly unstable doing all sorts of wierd things. It even killed the usb 2.0 stick, but not the usb 3.0.


Issue is, I think, that USB sticks aren't meant to handle as many writes as WCG or an OS requires.  A HDD over USB works fine, albeit slowly, but the cheap flash in USB sticks just isn't good enough.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 6, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Issue is, I think, that USB sticks aren't meant to handle as many writes as WCG or an OS requires.  A HDD over USB works fine, albeit slowly, but the cheap flash in USB sticks just isn't good enough.


That is my assumption as well. I was hoping the nicer usb 3.0 stick might be able to handle it. It has some ssd features like drive leveling and so on. It was not though. I think there are usb drives capable, but they are just as expensive as a ssd.

I ended up having the windows 8 installed and boinc running in about 5 minutes when installing with a usb 3.0 drive. AMAZING.


----------



## xvi (Feb 18, 2015)

So, I need a different kind of support. Like, moral support.

I... I think it's dead. Don't worry, it's not a crunching machine. It's out of a work laptop. Someone decided a 2.5" 7200RPM drive would be a great drive for a tech laptop that gets thrown around constantly. 
Don't worry. Upper management bought an entirely new laptop to replace it.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 18, 2015)

Yep, its junk @xvi


----------



## twilyth (Feb 18, 2015)

The drive might be trying to communicate with you.  The pattern of green blocks seem to show a cloud formation so I think it's telling you that it's going to that big server in the sky.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Feb 18, 2015)

that's what we call, an Hell hard drive!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 18, 2015)

There is a couple spots of usable space there @xvi We must not be wasteful now ok.


----------



## xvi (Feb 18, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> There is a couple spots of usable space there @xvi We must not be wasteful now ok.


That's what I was thinking. How do I set up a partition that only uses those good spaces?


----------



## twilyth (Feb 18, 2015)

xvi said:


> That's what I was thinking. How do I set up a partition that only uses those good spaces?


Have you tried to repair the bad sectors.  In Windows, the disk check utility has that option.


----------



## xvi (Feb 18, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Have you tried to repair the bad sectors.  In Windows, the disk check utility has that option.


If I'm not mistaken, that repair process is to reallocate that sector to a reserve section and mark the sector as bad. I'd need a _loooooot_ of reserve in this case. Assuming you mean chkdsk, I think it just does that on a filesystem level. Also, I zero-filled the drive (which came up with errors) and anything that reads SMART values is going absolutely nuts. As nice as it'd be to have a 7200RPM drive again, I don't think this one's coming back from the dead. 

I'll give it a try once this second zerofill pass goes through though. I'm curious to see exactly how unusable it is. The drive runs silent, so I don't think there's any physical issues even though it likely died due to physical roughhousing.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 18, 2015)

xvi said:


> If I'm not mistaken, that repair process is to reallocate that sector to a reserve section and mark the sector as bad. I'd need a _loooooot_ of reserve in this case. Assuming you mean chkdsk, I think it just does that on a filesystem level. Also, I zero-filled the drive (which came up with errors) and anything that reads SMART values is going absolutely nuts. As nice as it'd be to have a 7200RPM drive again, I don't think this one's coming back from the dead.


I don't think that's how it works.  There hard errors and soft errors.  The soft errors can be fixed by writing over the sector.  That's what the utility does.  But if it's a hard error, then the physical media is damaged in those spots.  You can check on your hard drive health under the SMART tab if it's a SMART drive.


----------



## xvi (Feb 18, 2015)

twilyth said:


> I don't think that's how it works.  There hard errors and soft errors.  The soft errors can be fixed by writing over the sector.  That's what the utility does.  But if it's a hard error, then the physical media is damaged in those spots.  You can check on your hard drive health under the SMART tab if it's a SMART drive.


Already have. It's not happy, sadly.


```
Current date and time: 2/18/2015 2:28:36 PM
HDD Low Level Format Tool 4.40; http://hddguru.com
SMART data for [1]  Hitachi HTS725050A9A364    PC4OC70E    [500.1 GB]    (976773168 512-byte sectors)

          Attribute                      Current   Worst          Raw       Note
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1    01  Read error rate                   91       65           2293777
2    02  Throughput performance           100      100                 0
3    03  Spin up time                     151      100      107374182402
4    04  Number of spin-up times           99       99              2187
5    05  Reallocated sectors count          1        1         313136508
7    07  Seek error rate                  100      100                 0
8    08  Seek performance                 100      100                 0
9    09  Power-on time                     77       77             10240
10   0A  Spin-up retries                  100      100                 0
12   0C  Power Cycles                     100      100              1488
183  B7  Unknown                          100      100                 0
184  B8  End to End Error                 100      100                 0
187  BB  Reported Uncorrectable            46      100   281470825272299
188  BC  Command Time Out                 100        1     3436043044373
190  BE  Airflow Temperature               70       40         672792606
191  BF  Unknown                          100      100                56
192  C0  Power-off retract count           99       99          23069024
193  C1  Load/unload cycle count           53       53            470055
196  C4  Reallocate event count           100       86              5500
197  C5  Current pending sectors          100      100               154
198  C6  Offline scan UNC sectors         100      100                 0
199  C7  Ultra ATA CRC Error Rate         100      100                 0
223  DF  Load retry count                 100      100                 0
```
Going off the raw value of reallocated sectors multiplied by the 512 byte sector size, it's reallocated ~150GB worth already. Not sure if that's right as that's almost 25% of the drive dedicated to reserve space. I expected more like 5%.

Any idea if HDTune and other programs would see reallocated sectors when it scans? I'm guessing not since it's handled by the drive itself.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 18, 2015)

Hirens boot cd has some software that can supposedly fix some really nasty hdd errors. I doubt it could do a miracle on that but maybe it would be enough to make it usable for a cruncher.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 19, 2015)

james888 said:


> Hirens boot cd has some software that can supposedly fix some really nasty hdd errors. I doubt it could do a miracle on that but maybe it would be enough to make it usable for a cruncher.


That's an interesting point.  I wonder how reliable the drive would have to be to make it suitable for crunching.  It probably doesn't matter a lot for boinc but could be an issue for the OS.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 19, 2015)

twilyth said:


> That's an interesting point.  I wonder how reliable the drive would have to be to make it suitable for crunching.  It probably doesn't matter a lot for boinc but could be an issue for the OS.


Say you were able to get about 8GB usable. That would be enough for boinc. Probably wouldnt be that big of a deal if it was a linux that sat in memory most of the time either.


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 19, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> There is a couple spots of usable space there @xvi We must not be wasteful now ok.


A quick Defrag and it's good as new


----------



## theonedub (Feb 20, 2015)

Any cruncher want to give me advice on selling on eBay? Don't want to make a thread and just had a couple quick questions. 

As a new seller, are there any things I need to know about that are obvious scams? 

I listed an item, priced it under the cheapest one currently listed (and provided free Pri Shipping) and it sold in less than a few minutes after going live. Buyer has hundreds of feedback 100%, paid via PP, and has a confirmed address. I purchased the shipping straight from the USPS partnership on Ebay's site and will drop the package off Monday. I should be golden, right?


----------



## Norton (Feb 20, 2015)

theonedub said:


> Any cruncher want to give me advice on selling on eBay? Don't want to make a thread and just had a couple quick questions.
> 
> As a new seller, are there any things I need to know about that are obvious scams?
> 
> I listed an item, priced it under the cheapest one currently listed (and provided free Pri Shipping) and it sold in less than a few minutes after going live. Buyer has hundreds of feedback 100%, paid via PP, and has a confirmed address. I purchased the shipping straight from the USPS partnership on Ebay's site and will drop the package off Monday. I should be golden, right?



I would check in with @yotano211 on this. He mentioned doing a lot of business through ebay....


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 20, 2015)

theonedub said:


> Any cruncher want to give me advice on selling on eBay? Don't want to make a thread and just had a couple quick questions.
> 
> As a new seller, are there any things I need to know about that are obvious scams?
> 
> ...


----------



## twilyth (Feb 20, 2015)

I haven't sold a lot on ebay but when I have sold high value items like gold coins, I always require the person to show id and sign for the package.  I don't know how much good that actually does me but I figured that the recipient at least couldn't claim they never got the item.  Well, they could always say there was nothing in the box, which I've heard is a not uncommon scam, but at least I can prove the got the package.

I guess the most important thing is to have reputable buyers.  IOW, restrict who can bid on your items by rating and country.  Someone who has a long track record with a good rating should be safe.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 21, 2015)

I'll have to look at how to restrict my buyers and about the 'hold' on funds. When I log into my PP I see the funds and there doesn't seem to be any apparent hold (my profile is complete w/ all req. information submitted on PP). Maybe I'm already vetted as far as the $ is concerned?


----------



## twilyth (Feb 21, 2015)

Found this faq on funds availability - not sure it's what you want - https://www.paypal.com/webapps/mpp/security/paypal-funds-availability


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 21, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Found this faq on funds availability - not sure it's what you want - https://www.paypal.com/webapps/mpp/security/paypal-funds-availability


That seems to be what i am thinking. I also believe that once the Ebay buyer sends positive feedback to the seller the funds are "released". As to why if I buy something I am sure to test it right away and send feedback immediately. It is something Ebay and Paypal came up with to help protect buyers a little more. The last few times I sold on there I seem to remember funds pending for a little more time then usual.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 21, 2015)

theonedub said:


> Any cruncher want to give me advice on selling on eBay? Don't want to make a thread and just had a couple quick questions.
> 
> As a new seller, are there any things I need to know about that are obvious scams?
> 
> I listed an item, priced it under the cheapest one currently listed (and provided free Pri Shipping) and it sold in less than a few minutes after going live. Buyer has hundreds of feedback 100%, paid via PP, and has a confirmed address. I purchased the shipping straight from the USPS partnership on Ebay's site and will drop the package off Monday. I should be golden, right?



Everything sounds good from what you said.

Not sure about what you sold or the price, but for an item of $250 or more, PP requires signature confirmation in the case of an unfortunate event.
(at least that was the case last I checked)


----------



## t_ski (Feb 21, 2015)

Shipping via USPS requires a signature for items over $200 on it's own Matt - maybe that's what you were thinking of?

Only scams I've come across were people bidding in team where one bids very low and the other bids high enough to scare off any other buyers, then withdraws their bid at the last minute.  I don't sell to the winner and I report both to ebay like a boss.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 21, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Shipping via USPS requires a signature for items over $200 on it's own Matt - maybe that's what you were thinking of?
> 
> Only scams I've come across were people bidding in team where one bids very low and the other bids high enough to scare off any other buyers, then withdraws their bid at the last minute.  I don't sell to the winner and I report both to ebay like a boss.



Eh, maybe... who knows. It was a while ago when I looked it up.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 21, 2015)

Anyone interested in trading a 2 x 8GB ECC DDR3 kit for 2 x 8GB non-ECC DDR3?


----------



## twilyth (Feb 21, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Everything sounds good from what you said.
> 
> Not sure about what you sold or the price, but for an item of $250 or more, PP requires signature confirmation in the case of an unfortunate event.
> (at least that was the case last I checked)


I shouldn't have mentioned the signature bit.  What's additional is the requirement for identification when they sign.  Otherwise pretty much anyone can sign for the package.  Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 21, 2015)

Is anyone on here that is avid coin collectors? If so shoot me a PM. I have a couple of questions regarding a pretty rare quarter dollar.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 21, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Is anyone on here that is avid coin collectors? If so shoot me a PM. I have a couple of questions regarding a pretty rare quarter dollar.


Pm sent brother.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 21, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Is anyone on here that is avid coin collectors? If so shoot me a PM. I have a couple of questions regarding a pretty rare quarter dollar.


In the past, I've only dealt with proof coins from the US Mint.  And I wasn't really collecting them as much as making an investment.  But I sold almost everything a couple years ago just after gold peaked.


----------



## yotano211 (Feb 22, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Everything sounds good from what you said.
> 
> Not sure about what you sold or the price, but for an item of $250 or more, PP requires signature confirmation in the case of an unfortunate event.
> (at least that was the case last I checked)



The requirement is now at $750. I believe it was changed about mid last year. 

@*theonedu*, everything looks good. You printed the item from ebay so the tracking info is automatically uploaded to the buyer and to paypal. The paypal devil will release your funds (if the holds are on hold) 3 days after delivery is confirmed. * *


----------



## Arjai (Feb 24, 2015)

Anybody have a WIN 7 Ultimate key? I desperately need one for the Challenge. I have a Core 2 Duo waiting for it. It has XP but it won't connect to my USB Hotspot. Plus, XP is too ancient for my needs. I want to be able to surf the net safely and have a VM, or Dual Boot, with Ubuntu.

Thanks!!


----------



## t_ski (Feb 24, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Anyone interested in trading a 2 x 8GB ECC DDR3 kit for 2 x 8GB non-ECC DDR3?


Anybody?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Feb 27, 2015)

Little change in the cruncher I'm gathering parts for. The PSU I have for it is no longer big enough. Anyone have a 600 watt or more PSU with 2 x 8 Pin EPS 12V they are willing to trade for a bnib CX430?


----------



## Norton (Feb 27, 2015)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Little change in the cruncher I'm gathering parts for. The PSU I have for it is no longer big enough. Anyone have a 600 watt or more PSU with 2 x 8 Pin EPS 12V they are willing to trade for a bnib CX430?



Try @BUCK NASTY - he mentioned possibly having one available....


----------



## theonedub (Feb 27, 2015)

Need a couple ethernet cables- for sure one that is about 3-6ft. Could also use a 35ft one- less of a priority though. TIA


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 28, 2015)

@theonedub pm me your addy dude. I have a 3 to 6 foot cable I can send you.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 28, 2015)

If TMS doesn't hook you up with everything you need, LMK


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 12, 2015)

I think I asked this question in the past, but dang if I can remember or find the question/answer:

Does BOINC run on Microsoft Server 2012 R2 Essentials?


----------



## xvi (Mar 12, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> I think I asked this question in the past, but dang if I can remember or find the question/answer:
> 
> Does BOINC run on Microsoft Server 2012 R2 Essentials?


I've had it installed on Server 2012 Std, so I would imagine it runs on Essentials too.


----------



## Para_Franck (Mar 12, 2015)

So I got my hands on an old Xeon setup. (dual x5482 Quad core cpu at 3.2Ghz and D5400XS Motherboard). I'am thinking that it will be my new(old) crunching rig, but I am missing a few parts. Anybody has a power supply, ddr2 memory, or e-atx case? Do you guys think it is a good investment, or should I just throw the thing away? It was functional when my friend dismantled it last year. He was tired of seeing it picking up dust and wanted to throw it away. 

That is where I came in and rescued the poor thing from a certain death, but I need your help bringing it back to life, or deciding to let it rest forever!
(I am in Canada, 25 minutes away from the NY and/or VT border)


----------



## t_ski (Mar 12, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> I think I asked this question in the past, but dang if I can remember or find the question/answer:
> 
> Does BOINC run on Microsoft Server 2012 R2 Essentials?


Boinc says system requirements for Windows are Windows 2000 SP5 or XP SP2 or later.  I can tell you it was not stable on my installation of WHS v1, which is a half-breed mix of Vista and Server 2003.  I would think Server 2012 R2 should be fine since it is based on the same code as 8.1 - as we all know 8.1 runs pretty well with Boinc.




EDIT: Anyone need a S1366 chip to get a rig running?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 13, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Boinc says system requirements for Windows are Windows 2000 SP5 or XP SP2 or later.  I can tell you it was not stable on my installation of WHS v1, which is a half-breed mix of Vista and Server 2003.  I would think Server 2012 R2 should be fine since it is based on the same code as 8.1 - as we all know 8.1 runs pretty well with Boinc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I maybe looking for a 6 core 1366 chip to upgrade my I7-920


----------



## manofthem (Mar 13, 2015)

If a team member is looking to unload a 1155/1150 i7 or Xeon chip, please keep me in mind.  Preference would likely be a cheaper 1155 since I already have a z68 mobo.  It'll be a few weeks before I can make the move, but I'd appreciate a holler about it  

Grazie


----------



## t_ski (Mar 13, 2015)

brandonwh64 said:


> I maybe looking for a 6 core 1366 chip to upgrade my I7-920


Nothing that good.  Just some cheaper procs to get a rig running.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 13, 2015)

I was thinking about picking up one of those lower end xeon 6 cores when they come down in price. I do not need much of an OC with the additional 4 threads.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 13, 2015)

manofthem said:


> If a team member is looking to unload a 1155/1150 i7 or Xeon chip, please keep me in mind.  Preference would likely be a cheaper 1155 since I already have a z68 mobo.  It'll be a few weeks before I can make the move, but I'd appreciate a holler about it
> 
> Grazie



ygpm


----------



## peche (Mar 13, 2015)

well i have seen pretty much people considering xeon builds for crunching, thats interesting ...!
will do some tests with 2 computers here in the work for a couple of days... maybe i will install Boinc manager on those rigs to get like 16 cores more on work !

Regards,


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 13, 2015)

peche said:


> well i have seen pretty much people considering xeon builds for crunching, thats interesting ...!
> will do some tests with 2 computers here in the work for a couple of days... maybe i will install Boinc manager on those rigs to get like 16 cores more on work !
> 
> Regards,


xeon first update of the day.


----------



## peche (Mar 13, 2015)

i just installed Boinc manager on another computer... 
for a couple of days maybe... 
intel i5 3330, 4GB ram, Win7x64 ultimate 



Regards,


----------



## FireFox (Mar 13, 2015)

brandonwh64 said:


> I was thinking about picking up one of those lower end xeon 6 cores when they come down in price. I do not need much of an OC with the additional 4 threads.


You could pick a Xeon V2 Quad-Core 3.4GHz/3.8GHz turbo boost 69W, i have built one Cruncher Machine a week ago and next week another Cruncher Machine, both are Xeons, and power consumption is amazing, the one xeon that is running right now it uses just 82.5W tomorrow I will upgrade the gpu and it should uses less than 80W


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 13, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> You could pick a Xeon V2 Quad-Core 3.4GHz/3.8GHz turbo boost 69W, i have built one Cruncher Machine a week ago and next week another Cruncher Machine, both are Xeons, and power consumption is amazing, the one xeon that is running right now it uses just 82.5W tomorrow I will upgrade the gpu and it should uses less than 80W



I have a I7-920 4core 8 threads, I just want to bump it to a 6core 12thread CPU


----------



## manofthem (Mar 13, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> You could pick a Xeon V2 Quad-Core 3.4GHz/3.8GHz turbo boost 69W, i have built one Cruncher Machine a week ago and next week another Cruncher Machine, both are Xeons, and power consumption is amazing, the one xeon that is running right now it uses just 82.5W tomorrow I will upgrade the gpu and it should uses less than 80W



Have you checked that CPU's ppd as it levels out? I'm interested in it. I'll check Free-DC later on and see what's up


----------



## bogmali (Mar 13, 2015)

I will have a couple of 6 core S1366 setup that will I be parting ways here in a few days, they used to be my workhorse for folding and crunching until I semi retired due to working overseas. I will post pics once I verify that they are gtg and see about getting crunchers first crack at them. EVGA boards with I-7 980/970 hex cores along with 3x2GB DDR3-1600 (one might have a 6x2).


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 13, 2015)

bogmali said:


> I will have a couple of 6 core S1366 setup that will I be parting ways here in a few days, they used to be my workhorse for folding and crunching until I semi retired due to working overseas. I will post pics once I verify that they are gtg and see about getting crunchers first crack at them. EVGA boards with I-7 980/970 hex cores along with 3x2GB DDR3-1600 (one might have a 6x2).


I am interested depending on price bud.


----------



## Norton (Mar 13, 2015)

bogmali said:


> I will have a couple of 6 core S1366 setup that will I be parting ways here in a few days, they used to be my workhorse for folding and crunching until I semi retired due to working overseas. I will post pics once I verify that they are gtg and see about getting crunchers first crack at them. EVGA boards with I-7 980/970 hex cores along with 3x2GB DDR3-1600 (one might have a 6x2).



 Wipes drool from side of mouth.......

Gimme!!!


----------



## FireFox (Mar 13, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Have you checked that CPU's ppd as it levels out? I'm interested in it. I'll check Free-DC later on and see what's up


I dont have a clue how to do it, me been ignorant


----------



## T-Bob (Mar 13, 2015)

bogmali said:


> I will have a couple of 6 core S1366 setup that will I be parting ways here in a few days, they used to be my workhorse for folding and crunching until I semi retired due to working overseas. I will post pics once I verify that they are gtg and see about getting crunchers first crack at them. EVGA boards with I-7 980/970 hex cores along with 3x2GB DDR3-1600 (one might have a 6x2).


I'd be interested as well. Depending on price


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 13, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Boinc says system requirements for Windows are Windows 2000 SP5 or XP SP2 or later.  I can tell you it was not stable on my installation of WHS v1, which is a half-breed mix of Vista and Server 2003.  I would think Server 2012 R2 should be fine since it is based on the same code as 8.1 - as we all know 8.1 runs pretty well with Boinc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good point T! Worth a shot for sure.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 13, 2015)

bogmali said:


> I will have a couple of 6 core S1366 setup that will I be parting ways here in a few days, they used to be my workhorse for folding and crunching until I semi retired due to working overseas. I will post pics once I verify that they are gtg and see about getting crunchers first crack at them. EVGA boards with I-7 980/970 hex cores along with 3x2GB DDR3-1600 (one might have a 6x2).


Good basis for http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/first-pics-of-6x-gtx-970-f-h-rig.209806/


----------



## manofthem (Mar 13, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I dont have a clue how to do it, me been ignorant



Here it is... (to get here on Free-DC, go to team TPU, then click your name, then below it lists the different machines that you have installed on so click whichever you want. 

Give it a few more days and then take a gander for a better idea; let it be fully spooled for a good 7 day average, and that'll tell you more.


----------



## xvi (Mar 14, 2015)

bogmali said:


> I will have a couple of 6 core S1366 setup that will I be parting ways here in a few days, they used to be my workhorse for folding and crunching until I semi retired due to working overseas. I will post pics once I verify that they are gtg and see about getting crunchers first crack at them. EVGA boards with I-7 980/970 hex cores along with 3x2GB DDR3-1600 (one might have a 6x2).


Also interested in knowing asking price. Hopefully being nearby will help with shipping.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 14, 2015)

I have a i5 2500k/MSI P67A-G43 combo available for what I paid for it (good enough of a price I couldn't turn it down, pretty much got the board for free). Hit me up if anyone is interested before it goes on the B/S/T/ forums.


----------



## Norton (Mar 14, 2015)

xvi said:


> Also interested in knowing asking price. Hopefully being nearby will help with shipping.





BarbaricSoul said:


> I have a i5 2500k/MSI P67A-G43 combo available for what I paid for it (good enough of a price I couldn't turn it down, pretty much got the board for free). Hit me up if anyone is interested before it goes on the B/S/T/ forums.



Sorry Team- we need to avoid that kind of discussion in this thread since it is not in the B/S/T section. Any items discussed here need to free to the receiver (including shipping).

Anything other than the above should be discussed in PM's or posted in a B/S/T thread.

Thanks!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 14, 2015)

Sorry Capt, wasn't trying to discuss anything here, that's why I never actually posted a price. I was just throwing it out there that I do have the combo if anyone is interested and giving team members first dibs before I actually start to try to sell it. Any further discussion about it will be by PM, as were my plans all along.


----------



## Norton (Mar 14, 2015)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Sorry Capt, wasn't trying to discuss anything here, that's why I never actually posted a price. I was just throwing it out there that I do have the combo if anyone is interested and giving team members first dibs before I actually start to try to sell it. Any further discussion about it will be by PM, as were my plans all along.



No worries and didn't mean to single you out by quoting your post - just trying to get to this early since this thread has a tendency to cross the line if allowed to, then gets reported, then PM's and then moderators posting warnings... etc.. 

It's @bogmali 's fault anyway 

*note:
You can drop a message here when you have a B/S/T thread open to offer a "cruncher discount" and a link to the thread


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 14, 2015)

Yeah, let's blame bogmali. It's all his fault.

@bogmali


----------



## bogmali (Mar 14, 2015)

Norton said:


> It's @bogmali 's fault anyway





BarbaricSoul said:


> Yeah, let's blame bogmali. It's all his fault.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 20, 2015)

Norton said:


> *note:
> You can drop a message here when you have a B/S/T thread open to offer a "cruncher discount" and a link to the thread




http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/upgrade-sale-2-lga-1366-combo-and-more.210871/

Feel free to PM me with offers peeps


----------



## Para_Franck (Mar 22, 2015)

Let's say I wanted to build an opteron based, probably dual CPU setup (at least 12 cores total), from which generation of Opteron should I look in?


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 22, 2015)

Para_Franck said:


> Let's say I wanted to build an opteron based, probably dual CPU setup (at least 12 cores total), from which generation of Opteron should I look in?


Any reason why you want an opteron specifically. I see the Westemere intel xeons E/L/X56xxx being rather popular and cheap on the 2nd hand market. Example

6 core 12 thread
http://www.ebay.com/itm/SLBV3-INTEL...782?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d2f74b646 95W
http://www.ebay.com/itm/SLBV6-INTEL...717?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e8b353075 95W
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-...151?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf07be8e7 60W

4 core 8 thread
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-...802?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a27b78d2 80W

And a dual 1366 board
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Dell-Po...322?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5b0486fcba


----------



## Norton (Mar 22, 2015)

Para_Franck said:


> Let's say I wanted to build an opteron based, probably dual CPU setup (at least 12 cores total), from which generation of Opteron should I look in?



Socket G34 61xx or 63xx are your best bet (62xx chips are Bulldozer and not as effective)



krusha03 said:


> Any reason why you want an opteron specifically. I see the Westemere intel xeons E/L/X56xxx being rather popular and cheap on the 2nd hand market. Example
> 
> 6 core 12 thread
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SLBV3-INTEL...782?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d2f74b646 95W
> ...



Dual 1366 are at pretty good prices now but keep an eye out for 4P systems that are being retired by folders in favor of GTX 970/980's

**Note- please move these discussions over to the Team thread:*
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/
This thread along with the Milestones and Pie threads are getting off topic

Thanks!


----------



## Heaven7 (Mar 22, 2015)

Norton said:


> **Note- please move these discussions over to the Team thread:*
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/
> This thread along with the Milestones and Pie threads are getting off topic
> Thanks!


 Thanks for the heads-up, Captain. Guess I'm to blame too for going off topic in those threads...  If so, I didn't mean to. I'll follow the rules from now on, thanks for the link.


----------



## Para_Franck (Mar 22, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Any reason why you want an opteron specifically. I see the Westemere intel xeons E/L/X56xxx being rather popular and cheap on the 2nd hand market. Example


I went away from AMD products with my last build. I guess it`'s a nostalgia thing.


----------



## Norton (Mar 22, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> Thanks for the heads-up, Captain. Guess I'm to blame too for going off topic in those threads...  If so, I didn't mean to. I'll follow the rules from now on, thanks for the link.



No worries/no blame- just trying to get all of this great discussion over to the best thread for it 

@Para_Franck

There's not just nostalga, performance also. Here's my 4P running 4x Opteron 6168 12 core chips 
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=3193884

Runs at stock using around 500w at the wall through a gold rated psu


----------



## manofthem (Mar 22, 2015)

Norton said:


> There's not just nostalga, performance also. Here's my 4P running 4x Opteron 6168 12 core chips
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=3193884



That is beautiful!  Any chance of some power usage on that bad boy?



Norton said:


> Runs at stock using around 500w at the wall through a gold rated psu



Thanks for adding that in.  That's pretty impressive!


----------



## Heaven7 (Mar 22, 2015)

Nice!  Power usage is probably to be neglected/accepted for that kind of crunching force...


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 22, 2015)

manofthem said:


> That is beautiful!  Any chance of some power usage on that bad boy?


+1


Heaven7 said:


> Nice!  Power usage is probably to be neglected/accepted for that kind of crunching force...


Actually i am really interested in points/watt and points/$ figures  The thing is G34 CPUs / Boards are rare and expensive here


----------



## Norton (Mar 24, 2015)

OK Team I have an offer and a request....

*Offer-* If anyone is in need of some nice fans I have some left over from the ones donated by @sneekypeet  Send me a PM if you need a couple. They will be free ofc 

*Request-* Looking to borrow a working s1366 chip for a week or two to test an EVGA X58 mATX board. The original cpu was fried in it but the board may still work. If the board works it will be donated to a Team member or included in a future giveaway rig. 

*note- The chip just needs to work, nothing fancy, testing the board _might_ kill the chip- will address directly with the donator if that happens.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 24, 2015)

Norton said:


> OK Team I have an offer and a request....
> 
> *Offer-* If anyone is in need of some nice fans I have some left over from the ones donated by @sneekypeet  Send me a PM if you need a couple. They will be free ofc
> 
> ...



I have a 960 you can borrow/have, as far as I know it works. Haven't actually tried it, someone bought the board from me that it was suppose go in.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 24, 2015)

Norton said:


> OK Team I have an offer and a request....
> 
> *Offer-* If anyone is in need of some nice fans I have some left over from the ones donated by @sneekypeet  Send me a PM if you need a couple. They will be free ofc
> 
> ...


I have an E5506 (maybe it's an E5504) that use can have.


----------



## Norton (Mar 26, 2015)

*UPDATE!*

Thanks to @BarbaricSoul for sending me a chip

and

We seem to have hit the bottom of the fan assortment from @sneekypeet. Will be sending out packages to folks in a few days 

If I come across any more goodies I will post another announcement in this thread


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 26, 2015)

Norton said:


> We seem to have hit the bottom of the fan assortment



Wow that was fast, you were not kidding around when you said they would all find good use! Glad to hear it!


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 26, 2015)

Norton said:


> Thanks to @BarbaricSoul for sending me a chip



Did that EVGA x58 micro post? Or have you tried it yet?


----------



## Norton (Mar 26, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Did that EVGA x58 micro post? Or have you tried it yet?



Have to get the chip and some time to test it once I have it- hopefully this can be done next week at some point


----------



## peche (Mar 26, 2015)

@Norton captain .. let me say that i really had a good time with the last challenge, also i would like to ask about if there is another coming soon?

Regards,


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 26, 2015)

Norton said:


> Have to get the chip and some time to test it once I have it- hopefully this can be done next week at some point




Ah, I miss read the statement thinking you already had the chip in hand. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Norton (Mar 26, 2015)

peche said:


> @Norton captain .. let me say that i really had a good time with the last challenge, also i would like to ask about if there is another coming soon?
> 
> Regards,



We will do one again in May around *Mother's Day*... keep a watch for an announcement in the Team thread OR in my sig  and for the planning thread to start up sometime in April.


----------



## peche (Mar 26, 2015)

Norton said:


> We will do one again in May around *Mother's Day*... keep a watch for an announcement in the Team thread OR in my sig  and for the planning thread to start up sometime in April.


excellent... im here waiting ... 
lets say f*ck you  cancer again !!


----------



## peche (Mar 26, 2015)

does any have have spected this?






Regards


----------



## T-Bob (Mar 26, 2015)

peche said:


> does any have have spected this?
> 
> View attachment 63677
> 
> Regards


It looks like you have an unstable overclock


----------



## peche (Mar 26, 2015)

T-Bob said:


> It looks like you have an unstable overclock


no overclock on this rig... also no overclockon my machines at moment!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 26, 2015)

peche said:


> does any have have spected this?
> 
> View attachment 63677
> 
> Regards


If it keeps happening then you have stability issues somewhere. One every great now and then is ok, if it is happening often you need to start checking hardware. *WCG the true hardware stability checker*.


----------



## T-Bob (Mar 26, 2015)

Yeah, What @ThE_MaD_ShOt  said. 

Ok no OC. Can you give us the specs on this system? Also what's your cpu temps?


----------



## peche (Mar 26, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> If it keeps happening then you have stability issues somewhere. One every great now and then is ok, if it is happening often you need to start checking hardware. *WCG the true hardware stability checker*.


Thanks dude..!



T-Bob said:


> Yeah, What @ThE_MaD_ShOt  said.
> 
> Ok no OC. Can you give us the specs on this system? Also what's your cpu temps?


*Norad {Work Rig}*|intel i7 870|Intel DH55HC|Tt CLP0556|Kingston 16GB |Ati HD4850|3x Barracuda 500GB Raid 0|LG DVD Drive|AOC 22" x2 Displays|Tt smart 600W|Win7x64| Tt v3 Case


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 26, 2015)

If I am reading the temps right. that may be your problem. That cpu has a T-case of 72.7c.


----------



## T-Bob (Mar 26, 2015)

*Norad {Work Rig}*|intel i7 870|Intel DH55HC|Tt CLP0556|Kingston 16GB |Ati HD4850|3x Barracuda 500GB Raid 0|LG DVD Drive|AOC 22" x2 Displays|Tt smart 600W|Win7x64| Tt v3 Case

That's almost Identical to my i7 860 system. Everything looks good to me except those cpu temps are high that's probably your problem. 

Hopefully it doesn't happen anymore. If you start to get a bunch of failed results then let us know and we'll try to help you resolve the problem.

Also, I checked my i7-860 system Temps and the cpu cores are all in the mid 50s crunching at 100%. I have this cpu running at 3GHz and undervolted.


----------



## peche (Mar 26, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> If I am reading the temps right. that may be your problem. That cpu has a T-case of 72.7c.


http://ark.intel.com//products/41315/Intel-Core-i7-870-Processor-8M-Cache-2_93-GHz
Agreed in certain way ...!


T-Bob said:


> *Norad {Work Rig}*|intel i7 870|Intel DH55HC|Tt CLP0556|Kingston 16GB |Ati HD4850|3x Barracuda 500GB Raid 0|LG DVD Drive|AOC 22" x2 Displays|Tt smart 600W|Win7x64| Tt v3 Case
> 
> That's almost Identical to my i7 860 system. Everything looks good to me except those cpu temps are high that's probably your problem.
> Hopefully it doesn't happen anymore. If you start to get a bunch of failed results then let us know and we'll try to help you resolve the problem.


well this poor guy has been hotter... also on Throttling, im looking forward another cooler, 
thanks for help, this is the first time i have seen something like this...

Regards,


----------



## T-Bob (Mar 26, 2015)

In regards to another cooler @peche I run a CM Hyper 212 on my i7-860.


----------



## peche (Mar 26, 2015)

T-Bob said:


> In regards to another cooler @peche I run a CM Hyper 212 on my i7-860.


thats what i was looking for, right now its being cooled by stock crappy cooler...


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 27, 2015)

I had an 870 too. Take the stock cooler and use speedfan to crank it to 100% and 6k rpm. It works fine! 
Also, anything in the 212-T40 range should keep it cool.


----------



## xvi (Mar 27, 2015)

I was going to say that even the stock cooler shouldn't do that poorly, but then I saw "Costa Rica". Google the weather had highs of 28c today. Still, I'd check the stock fan for dust or something. If it's hitting 70c, the motherboard should have already ramped up fan speed to 100% (although it might not).
Minor sidenote, I've _never_ had speedfan work on _any_ system I've run it on. It'll read voltages (usually wrong) and sometimes fan speeds, but fan control _never_ works for me. Everyone else seems to have success stories with it. I'm not saying don't try it though.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 27, 2015)

Might want to check out Frosty Tech - http://www.frostytech.com/

They do a lot of comparisons you might find helpful.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 27, 2015)

xvi said:


> I was going to say that even the stock cooler shouldn't do that poorly, but then I saw "Costa Rica". Google the weather had highs of 28c today. Still, I'd check the stock fan for dust or something. If it's hitting 70c, the motherboard should have already ramped up fan speed to 100% (although it might not).
> Minor sidenote, I've _never_ had speedfan work on _any_ system I've run it on. It'll read voltages (usually wrong) and sometimes fan speeds, but fan control _never_ works for me. Everyone else seems to have success stories with it. I'm not saying don't try it though.


 Mine didn't run at 100% even up to 99c, it just throttled. Also, speed fan has a very specific way of telling it to override fan speeds. Otherwise it just pretends to control the fans. I'd be happy to hemp you out with a guide.


----------



## peche (Mar 28, 2015)

stock cooler for this plataform suck trsust me !
im looking forward a new cooler!
Dont worry


----------



## Heaven7 (Mar 28, 2015)

xvi said:


> I was going to say that even the stock cooler shouldn't do that poorly, but then I saw "Costa Rica". Google the weather had highs of 28c today. Still, I'd check the stock fan for dust or something. If it's hitting 70c, the motherboard should have already ramped up fan speed to 100% (although it might not).
> Minor sidenote, I've _never_ had speedfan work on _any_ system I've run it on. It'll read voltages (usually wrong) and sometimes fan speeds, but fan control _never_ works for me. Everyone else seems to have success stories with it. I'm not saying don't try it though.


I've abandoned the concept of fan speed control almost completely. Only my CPU fans are controlled by the MB, and at 100% load, they run at full speed. All case fans always run at full RPM, since I believe the days of low-quality, noisy and undersized/over-rotating case fans should be over by now. There are a lot of real quiet, slow-RPM fans available for low prices, so why bother throttling them? Obviously power consumption is not the problem, and if noise is - well, time to upgrade the old 80mm "Tsing-Tsang" fans to something better. 
As for SpeedFan, I used it way back when and, yes it was buggy. Better use a fan controller panel or something. Or, newer, bigger and better fans!


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 29, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> I've abandoned the concept of fan speed control almost completely. Only my CPU fans are controlled by the MB, and at 100% load, they run at full speed. All case fans always run at full RPM, since I believe the days of low-quality, noisy and undersized/over-rotating case fans should be over by now. There are a lot of real quiet, slow-RPM fans available for low prices, so why bother throttling them? Obviously power consumption is not the problem, and if noise is - well, time to upgrade the old 80mm "Tsing-Tsang" fans to something better.
> As for SpeedFan, I used it way back when and, yes it was buggy. Better use a fan controller panel or something. Or, newer, bigger and better fans!


My gigabyte board has such a bad PWM curve ( 30% or 100% nothing in between) I would go crazy and break it in half if it wasnt for speedfan


----------



## Heaven7 (Mar 29, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> My gigabyte board has such a bad PWM curve ( 30% or 100% nothing in between) I would go crazy and break it in half if it wasnt for speedfan


You're right, that's the main reason to use these programs (if you don't have a fan controller, that is). But why would you go crazy? Because of the noise or something else?


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 29, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> You're right, that's the main reason to use these programs (if you don't have a fan controller, that is). But why would you go crazy? Because of the noise or something else?


Because there is no gradual speeding up. It's either "hey is this fan on" or "hold your pants there is a hurricane outside". Stupid gigabyte... my previous asrock board had an awesome setting called target temperature and it worked great


----------



## Norton (Mar 30, 2015)

Fans went out this am to @T-Bob, @ThE_MaD_ShOt , and @thebluebumblebee - check your PM's for tracking info 

 If anyone on the Team needs anything else please post or PM- my supply is pretty low atm but may be able to find something useful for you if I need to


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 30, 2015)

Norton said:


> Fans went out this am to @T-Bob, @ThE_MaD_ShOt , and @thebluebumblebee - check your PM's for tracking info
> 
> If anyone on the Team needs anything else please post or PM- my supply is pretty low atm but may be able to find something useful for you if I need to


Thanks bud also I could use a winning lottery ticket if you have one laying around.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 30, 2015)

Norton said:


> Fans went out this am to @T-Bob, @ThE_MaD_ShOt , and @thebluebumblebee - check your PM's for tracking info


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 30, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Thanks bud also I could use a winning lottery ticket if you have one laying around.




Oh hell yea, me too!!


----------



## T-Bob (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks Capt'n


----------



## t_ski (Mar 31, 2015)

Anyone have a line on a cheap, cheap, cheap 120mm AIO cooler?  I have a CoolerMaster one that's making too much noise for me to be comfortable.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 31, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Anyone have a line on a cheap, cheap, cheap 120mm AIO cooler?  I have a CoolerMaster one that's making too much noise for me to be comfortable.


The pumps are usually near silent, the only noise will be from the fan.
It's pretty cheap to swap a fan on those.
I'd suggest checking where the noise is coming from first, if it is the pump, something might be wrong with it.


----------



## xvi (Mar 31, 2015)

I've seen deals on AIOs in the $30 range before, but I generally wouldn't recommend them over a $30 air cooler. Any particular reason you're set on an AIO?


Caring1 said:


> if it is the pump, something might be wrong with it.


Was thinking this too. If it's gurgling air, you might be able to chop it up, add some kind of reservoir, and bleed the air out by adding some distilled water.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 1, 2015)

It's the pump and not the fan.  I wouldn't be as worried if the fan was going to die 

I was told by the person it came from that it was air and he got it to work out and stop the noise.  I however, don't seem to be able to do so.  My only option in the case is a single 120mm or 140mm fan, so I can't mount a dual 120mm rad, and I'm not sure a single 120mm is enough to cool both chips.  Both procs each have their own 120mm AIO, but the CoolerMaster one is buggy.  The other one is a Cool-It model I got cheap and is doing well to keep the CPU cool while being quiet.


----------



## xvi (Apr 1, 2015)

t_ski said:


> I was told by the person it came from that it was air and he got it to work out and stop the noise.


Probably got some air stuck in there somewhere. In CLCs, you want them stuck in your radiator (because the only other option is stuck in the pump). I'd suggest chopping it up. For minimum cost, could probably just stick a tee inline and a bit of hose with something to cap the end. The T fitting and hose acts like a reservoir and can be used to bleed out air bubbles. Shouldn't be more than $5 and a trip to the local hardware store.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 8, 2015)

Ok, there was a thread recently regarding getting two processors to work together in a dual socket 1366 board, but I cant find it now. The poster said one CPU worked but they couldn't get both CPU's to work together, so I'll post this here in case it helps someone. I found this on another site while reading up on a particular model, but it is more relevant to the chipset.


"I am having the exact same problem. But I can confirm that there is actually nothing (physically) wrong with my second
CPU socket. This is why:
I have two E5530 xeon cpus and the Z600 works fine, but I also have two X5660 and if I insert more than one
of them the system stops booting. Resulting only the case fans blowing with maximum speed.
Both X5660 processors work fine if installed alone."

"You all have the same problem. with the HP Z600 and Z800
HP have the machines in two series.
The first is for the Xeon 55xx series Rev 001> is only with Xeon 5502-5570
The second is for the Xeon 55xx series Rev 002> is only possible with a Xeon CPU 5603 to 5675 in the second machine will not boot. The Intel chipset 5500 from the mainboard is too old
The third is for the 56xx series from Rev 003 (eg: 460840-003 Intel Chipset 5520) Greater AJ Xeon 56xx series running both 5603-5675 bios from 2010-03-15"

This is a direct quote from hp.com support:
"Support for Xeon 5600 Series processors requires the C2 revision of the Intel 5520 chipset. Two methods
are available to determine if a specific Z600 system has the C2 revision of the chipset. 1. Use the BIOS
setup menu to access the "Boot Block Date" from the "System Information Menu". All B3-based systems
will have a "1/30/09" date and C2-based systems will have a "01/07/10" date. 2. HP Performance Advisor
SW can be used to determine the PCA ID, which is reported by Performance Advisor under "System
Configuration" and "Baseboard ID". All B3-based systems will have the ID "0AE8h" and all C2-based systems will have the ID "0B54h"."


----------



## xvi (Apr 8, 2015)

If looking to buy a Z600/Z800 (or similar system), the non-C2 systems only support ECC memory, not registered. Might be able to use that to figure out which revision you're getting. The heatsinks for the Z600 are expensive on third-party sites, so you might want to try to get one with both installed. I'm looking in to alternative heatsinks now, but I'm afraid the mount might be proprietary.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 10, 2015)

Norton said:


> Fans went out this am to @T-Bob, @ThE_MaD_ShOt , and @thebluebumblebee - check your PM's for tracking info
> 
> If anyone on the Team needs anything else please post or PM- my supply is pretty low atm but may be able to find something useful for you if I need to


Fans received :10 days ago)  Thanks @Norton / @sneekypeet !

*Offer:* I have Linksys Wireless-G Access Point (WAP54G) that I have no use for.  Shipping would be a bugger, a person might be able to buy something new for less.


----------



## Norton (Apr 12, 2015)

Anyone have a gpu or two that they are willing to give up?

I don't need anything special- just something to use as a test card and/or in a cruncher. I had a couple of GS 8400's but one is in use atm and the other one crapped out on me


----------



## t_ski (Apr 13, 2015)

I could get you one, but it might be a few days before I can get one out the door.


----------



## theonedub (Apr 13, 2015)

I might have a card you can test with. I'll check my storage when I get in tomorrow afternoon and let you know.


----------



## Norton (Apr 13, 2015)

t_ski said:


> I could get you one, but it might be a few days before I can get one out the door.





theonedub said:


> I might have a card you can test with. I'll check my storage when I get in tomorrow afternoon and let you know.



Thanks guys!  I'm not in a rush atm but it would be great to get something in hand by the end of the month.


----------



## 4x4n (Apr 14, 2015)

I have an old Geforce 6800, works fine,  its yours if you want it.


----------



## theonedub (Apr 14, 2015)

I only dug out my 9600GSO (nostalgia card- 1st folding GPU). I think I have a HD2400 Radeon, but I will need to dig more to find it.


----------



## xvi (Apr 14, 2015)

Have a HD 2900 XT, but it'd need to stop by Toothless' place first.


----------



## Norton (Apr 14, 2015)

4x4n said:


> I have an old Geforce 6800, works fine,  its yours if you want it.





theonedub said:


> I only dug out my 9600GSO (nostalgia card- 1st folding GPU). I think I have a HD2400 Radeon, but I will need to dig more to find it.





xvi said:


> Have a HD 2900 XT, but it'd need to stop by Toothless' place first.



I'm good to go- @t_ski is going to send me a couple of cards.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 15, 2015)

@Knoxx29 ......nice one mate.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 15, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> @Knoxx29 ......nice one mate.
> 
> View attachment 64122


You're welcome
Cruncher Helping Cruncher

Sorry but I forgot to clean the Board before send it to you


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 15, 2015)

@Knoxx29   ........easy.






in fact it is already done.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 17, 2015)

While this probably won't be for a cruncher, does anyone have a stock cooler for a Core2Quad?  I bought one for shipping on another forum and got stiffed


----------



## peche (Apr 17, 2015)

t_ski said:


> While this probably won't be for a cruncher, does anyone have a stock cooler for a Core2Quad?  I bought one for shipping on another forum and got stiffed


i have a intel 775 stock cooler... but im affraid that shipping will be kind of expensive ...


----------



## Arjai (Apr 26, 2015)

So, IDK if this is a problem with anybody else but, I seem to have a shortage of PSU power cords!!

I've been wanting to get to the Box Shop, cheap used parts outlet, to get some but...a Big But, I am on Public Transit and this is more than two hours on a bus!!

It would take me a half an Hour to drive there! If I could find a ride!!

Anyways, I have 3 desktops and 2 Motherboards, Socket A's, sitting around as paperweights because I can't seem to find the motivation to spend 2 hours+ to go to south Bloomington.

So, does anybody have some power cords laying around? I figure if I can collect 5 total, I won't run out for quite a long time. In fact, I only began running out of them when I started working on friends stuff. I'm sure that they all now have a spare but asking someone to return a power cord is akin to asking someone to wash your balls.

The likelihood of either is slim, to none.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 27, 2015)

I can get a handful to you in a small USPS flat rate Priority Mail box for $6


----------



## manofthem (Apr 27, 2015)

Arjai said:


> but asking someone to return a power cord is akin to asking someone to wash your balls



I never thought of it like that before 



t_ski said:


> I can get a handful to you in a small USPS flat rate Priority Mail box for $6



 
@t_ski has hooked me up on this particular issue before so this is the way to go.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 28, 2015)

Norton said:


> *Offer-* If anyone is in need of some nice fans I have some left over from the ones donated by @sneekypeet Send me a PM if you need a couple. They will be free ofc


I finally got a P100, which isn't all that much smaller than the P280, unfortunately.  Thought I'd show how these fans are being used.  System should be quiet, cool, and clean.
Stock P100:


 
Updated:


 


Thanks @Norton and @sneekypeet !


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 28, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I finally got a P100, which isn't all that much smaller than the P280, unfortunately.  Thought I'd show how these fans are being used.  System should be quiet, cool, and clean.
> Stock P100:
> View attachment 64444
> Updated:
> ...



Glad to see them getting used rather than just collecting dust on the shelf!


----------



## Norton (Apr 28, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I finally got a P100, which isn't all that much smaller than the P280, unfortunately.  Thought I'd show how these fans are being used.  System should be quiet, cool, and clean.
> Stock P100:
> View attachment 64444
> Updated:
> ...



Those look pretty sweet in there!  

Now we just need to see what @T-Bob did with that "special" led fan I sent him


----------



## hat (Apr 30, 2015)

I still am looking for a set of DDR3, if anyone has one they would be willing to bequeath unto me. I am not 100% sure, would have to check, but I do believe it may be possible for me to bring online a third cruncher if I had a better set of DDR3 (upgrade Starlifter, pass the current DDR3 set on to the would-be rig). It's been so long since I've thought about or looked at anything I'm not sure what all I've got sitting on the bench anymore. I think I have a quad core AMD CPU which would be nice to bring into service, and I believe I also have a motherboard that would do it well, but I do not think that motherboard would fit in either chassis I have, thus limiting me to the whatever-it-is AMD motherboard that's already installed in one of the chassis that has a something-or-other dual core in it. I could at least bring the dual core online, but I am not sure if I can use the quad core CPU in it. I could swear I looked that up before but it feels like that was 20 years ago... I don't remember much about it.

I checked up on some things. I didn't actually see the CPU but I did see it sitting in an old AM2+ motherboard loaded up with some DDR2 and a stock AMD cooler and I seem to recall some plan to bring that thing to life... but the motherboard won't fit. So the quad core AMD (I believe it is an Athlon II x4 630) apparently will go into the motherboard that is already in the chassis I have to use. Which, apparently, is an AM3 motherboard. And it's an AM3 motherboard with the Nvidia nForce 430 chipset. This is where I make a full stop, rest my head in the palm of my hand and try to figure out what's going on.

My memory explicitly tells me I use to use one DFI motherboard, model number DFI 590 SLI M2R/G, which had, you guessed it, the Nvidia 590 SLI chipset. 590 is a higher number than 430. Why did the motherboard with the 590 chipset only socket AM2, while this 430 chipset thing is apparently AM3? How does the older 430 chipset run not only a newer socket than the newer 590 chipset, but also run DDR3 while the newer chipset only runs DDR2? Did somebody travel through time? Older chipset, newer technology... newer chipset, older technology...


----------



## T-Bob (Apr 30, 2015)

Norton said:


> Now we just need to see what @T-Bob did with that "special" led fan I sent him


Are you speaking of the Enermax GREEN 120mm w/green leds?


----------



## Norton (Apr 30, 2015)

T-Bob said:


> Are you speaking of the Enermax GREEN 120mm w/green leds?



Still have green blur flashbacks from testing it!


----------



## T-Bob (Apr 30, 2015)

I have "special plans' for that fan. I hope to have it finished this weekend


----------



## peche (May 4, 2015)

good morning,

fellas I have to tell everyone that my little babe Aleenha[new Amd FX processor for crunching,] is now alive!!  I'm looking forward to use linux on it, I was doing some research about the correct linux version, I'm about to choose Debian GNU, but I'm wide open to all comments and opinions, feel free to leave a comment about it, 

Here are the current specs of my baby for furter info!


_CPU: AMD FX series 6300 6 core processor_
_Motherboard:  asus msa-78lm usb3_
_Memory: Kingston KVR @1333Ghz, 2x4GB_
_HDD: seagate baracuda 1st gen, 80GB_
_PSU: ramdon 430w for the moment**_
_Case: custom cutted generic case, for the moment**_
_OS: Win7 x64eng, for the moment**_
i will apreciate all the posible help about linux OS version !

Regards,


----------



## [Ion] (May 4, 2015)

The version of Linux really doesn't matter.  I'm using Linux Mint 17 on almost all of my WCG systems, but as long as you don't have lots of flashy GUI animations they're basically equivalent.


----------



## Heaven7 (May 4, 2015)

Do it! Give Linux a try (I'm using Mint as well), easy install. I found it quite easy to get into, as well. Aleenha - very sweet name!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 4, 2015)

Mint (Cinnamon) is awesome for the uninitiated Windows user.  I just did 2 installs  in the last few days and never had to go to the command line.  The biggest thing for me is to use an flash drive.  Gotta go, be back in ~ hour if you want more directions.


----------



## peche (May 4, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> The version of Linux really doesn't matter.  I'm using Linux Mint 17 on almost all of my WCG systems, but as long as you don't have lots of flashy GUI animations they're basically equivalent.


Thanks, i was thinking about Debian because aleenha is going to do just one thing, crunch…Crunch for TPU!, so a solid and stable OS will provide a smooth experience and even maintenance free  computer, also I always install team viewer on crunching rig for seldom check outs, temps verification and some monitoring on them, but is some dudes are using Mint GNU here  is because a fact, so I will see more opinions but I do really appreciate yours dude,

Thanks,




Heaven7 said:


> Do it! Give Linux a try (I'm using Mint as well), easy install. I found it quite easy to get into, as well. Aleenha - very sweet name!


Thanks, I really happy with the name,  and also with the custom mod, not with the paint… but I'm happy!



thebluebumblebee said:


> Mint (Cinnamon) is awesome for the uninitiated Windows user.  I just did 2 installs  in the last few days and never had to go to the command line.  The biggest thing for me is to use an flash drive.  Gotta go, be back in ~ hour if you want more directions.


thanks for the advice, ! I just need support for couple of things,

Team viewer for remote monitor seldom,
WCG boinc manager,

Regards,


----------



## Heaven7 (May 4, 2015)

peche said:


> Thanks, i was thinking about Debian because aleenha is going to do just one thing, crunch…Crunch for TPU!, so a solid and stable OS will provide a smooth experience and even maintenance free computer, also I always install team viewer on crunching rig for seldom check outs, temps verification and some monitoring on them


 I'm doing exactly the same things! Therefore, I think you'll like Debian Linux as much as I do. 


peche said:


> Thanks, I really happy with the name, and also with the custom mod, not with the paint… but I'm happy!


I'd love to take a look at her...  Go, Aleenha!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 4, 2015)

I haven't used Team Viewer with Linux so I can't speak to that, but BOINC is easy.  
It was a paradigm shift for me that all installs happen through the Software Manager. (menu-second icon from the top on the left)  Type in BOINC-enter.  Should be the first on the list - "Metapackage for the BOINC client and the manager"  Install it and once it's installed, it's just like Windows.  I also recommend installing "psensor" which you can use to monitor system temperatures and usages.


----------



## Heaven7 (May 4, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I also recommend installing "psensor" which you can use to monitor system temperatures and usages.


 That's exactly what I did yesterday... we really are a team  This is getting scary...


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 4, 2015)

@Heaven7  .Are you running off hdd/ssd or usb stick?


----------



## Heaven7 (May 4, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> @Heaven7  .Are you running off hdd/ssd or usb stick?


Let's test this... I'm using a 60GB SSD, are you using the same?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 4, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> Let's test this... I'm using a 60GB SSD, are you using the same?



no, currently using 500gb hdd, i want to move to usb,.....had a go and failed. Going to give it another go just need to allocate some time and headspace to it.
If you were usb i was going to ask for a crib sheet (idiots guide).  as i am ignorant and lazy in equal measures.

I used to run FAH with no problem on Ubuntu but WGC install has given me grief.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 4, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i want to move to usb


I don't know of anyone who has had this work for any period of time.  All the writes that WCG does seems to blow up flash drives.


----------



## Heaven7 (May 4, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> no, currently using 500gb hdd, i want to move to usb,.....had a go and failed. Going to give it another go just need to allocate some time and headspace to it.
> If you were usb i was going to ask for a crib sheet (idiots guide).  as i am ignorant and lazy in equal measures.
> 
> I used to run FAH with no problem on Ubuntu but WGC install has given me grief.


I plan to at least have Linux installed from USB for installing Linux on my 827-14 in the future. It worked fine burned onto my DVD-RAM, but installing from USB I won't need a SATA extension cable to attach a DVD drive. I definitely would need that idiots guide, though (lazy too)...  I wouldn't prefer anything to run the OS off other than an SSD though, as low-capacity / low speed ones needed for this setup are not much more expensive as an USB drive. Also, USB 2.0 only on those new crunchers - I just don't have the patience to put up with those speeds anymore.


----------



## peche (May 4, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> I'm doing exactly the same things! Therefore, I think you'll like Debian Linux as much as I do.


We will see... tonight i will do some changes!



Heaven7 said:


> I'd love to take a look at her...  Go, Aleenha!


there you have, my babe almost naked...!  also i had the better help... Tt dude helped a lot, 
i ill bring more pics tomorrow, 



 





thebluebumblebee said:


> I also recommend installing "psensor" which you can use to monitor system temperatures and usages.


Thanks ... truly appreciated!!


----------



## Heaven7 (May 4, 2015)

peche said:


> We will see... tonight i will do some changes!


Have fun! I also did those changes overnight...  I'm getting scared - or is it common for crunchers to think alike like that? 


peche said:


> there you have, my babe almost naked...!  also i had the better help... Tt dude helped a lot,
> i ill bring more pics tomorrow,


Sexy! Tt dude sure likes to wander around a lot  I like Aleenha's curls (the blue SATA cable), hot stuff!  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 4, 2015)

@peche I am using Ubuntu straight out the box on all my crunching rigs that run Linux except 1. The 1 is the 3930k and it's running Ubuntu with Cinnamon. Which I think is the best Linux experience for a windows user.


----------



## peche (May 4, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> Have fun! I also did those changes overnight...  I'm getting scared - or is it common for crunchers to think alike like that?



we the crunchers always trust 2 words,

this night: miracle moment for solving everything with out a chance to fail, also better proyects are always done on "This, last or next night"!


Tomorrow: a incredible lands where all faith and incredible achievements are scheduled to be done, 



Heaven7 said:


> Sexy! Tt dude sure likes to wander around a lot  I like Aleenha's curls (the blue SATA cable), hot stuff!  Thanks for the pics.




Tt dude is amazing, he always helps to accomplish those hardwoods,  I'm still wondering for making a project log about it, or just sharing on PC ATM and Ghetto mods,



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> @peche I am using Ubuntu straight out the box on all my crunching rigs that run Linux except 1. The 1 is the 3930k and it's running Ubuntu with Cinnamon. Which I think is the best Linux experience for a windows user.


im making my decision,  i have 3 finalists, 
1. debian
2. mint
3. ubuntu

one of my old trusty friends loves linux, he also uses ubuntu and mint, so we will see and also will perform some tests this night


Regards,


----------



## Arjai (May 5, 2015)

I have Mint on my P4 cruncher. Absolutely the most solid one of the rest. Mint is smooth and easy and has been running, with no problems, for months now, including many months before it went into storage for nearly two years!!

I have another cruncher, soon to be revived, from a buddy's closet, that was running Ubuntu for a solid few months. Then the HDD died. Then I became homeless, and they all went into storage, until recently, FEB.

I like Mint. Ubuntu I was learning a bit about, before the HDD died. But Mint is quite easy to use and very solid.

2cents!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 5, 2015)

peche said:


> im making my decision, i have 3 finalists,
> 1. debian
> 2. mint
> 3. ubuntu


You do realize that they're all Debian?  Mint is based in Ubuntu which is based on Debian.
http://lifehacker.com/5993297/ubuntu-vs-mint-which-linux-distro-is-better-for-beginners


----------



## Peter1986C (May 5, 2015)

Mint and Ubuntu are better with updates (Debian is slower with releasing them).


----------



## Heaven7 (May 5, 2015)

Chevalr1c said:


> Mint and Ubuntu are better with updates (Debian is slower with releasing them).


I'm getting confused by your post 


thebluebumblebee said:


> You do realize that they're all Debian? Mint is based in Ubuntu which is based on Debian.


I think @thebluebumblebee explained it quite well.


----------



## Norton (May 5, 2015)

Do we have a Linux thread open to discuss the various flavors available and some tricks and tweaks for them?

Would probably be best to move most of the discussion over there, if available, or start another thread if not....


----------



## peche (May 6, 2015)

thanks for all comments, I have done all tests! my rig is gona use Ubuntu, I have seen that so far is the most basic, complete and also stable OS for my situation, I already download it, I have a DVD with ubuntu, this night I will make it run, and thanks good team viewer supports linux for remote monitor on that rig, I think that the hardware will work excellent, AMD Fx 6300, 8GB ram DDR3 and 80GB drive just for crunching will be a win!


also thanks for giing the fact about all 3 options, I didn't knew they where debian based OS's
@Norton , captain dont worry about the conversation, here is the end, Ubuntu, i will make a tread about Aleenha as soon porject got finish and rig be ready for crunch, 


Regards,


----------



## T-Bob (May 16, 2015)

Hey guys, does anyone have a line on a skt1155 mini-itx or m-atx mobo? I'm trying to get another rig going before the challenge starts. 
I already have an I3 2120 chip and everything else needed, just need a mobo.


----------



## theonedub (May 20, 2015)

Does anyone have any single Molex->6pin PCIe adapters? 

I am reviving an old 300w 80Plus unit (dual 16A 12V rails) and want to run a GTX 460 off it, but the 460 has 2 6pins. I am limited in space and don't want to have a crap ton of adapters in there, so the single molex to single 6 pin should do it and not cause a fire hazard, either.


----------



## manofthem (May 20, 2015)

theonedub said:


> Does anyone have any single Molex->6pin PCIe adapters?



I'll look and see if I happen to have one. I'll let you know in a few

Apparently I misplaced them (or passed them on already), sorry


----------



## xvi (May 20, 2015)

I can check my supply in about 6 hours, but I think they might be dual molex.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 21, 2015)

T-Bob said:


> Hey guys, does anyone have a line on a skt1155 mini-itx or m-atx mobo? I'm trying to get another rig going before the challenge starts.
> I already have an I3 2120 chip and everything else needed, just need a mobo.



I have one but its unsure if it works. We received the machines and the CPU's had been removed


----------



## t_ski (May 21, 2015)

Does anyone have a black 3.5" bay panel with some USB 2.0 ports on it?  The stupid thing is, I had one with my TJ07 and got rid of it, but now I need one for another build.


----------



## T-Bob (May 22, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Does anyone have a black 3.5" bay panel with some USB 2.0 ports on it?  The stupid thing is, I had one with my TJ07 and got rid of it, but now I need one for another build.


@t_ski, I have the one that came out of my TJ07. Shoot me a PM


----------



## theonedub (May 25, 2015)

Spare Win7 key anyone?


----------



## Norton (May 30, 2015)

Had to put one of my 2600k's up for sale:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/nortons-summer-sale-2014-buy-my-i7-2600k.207673/

TPU Cruncher/Folder discount is active!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 1, 2015)

Help required please.

ThugXeon is crunching away 100%, no problem,  however my results stats show the date as 1st Jan 70 and that i last updated 16,587 days ago  




 




 Thug wasnt even born then and i was 3.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 1, 2015)

Is the date set correctly in the BIOS?
It may need a new CMOS battery


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 1, 2015)

@Caring1 , date is correct, in W7 and BIOS


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 1, 2015)

Go to the Project Tab and hit update, it might need to synchronize with the server.
It does seem odd though, my WCG is running the correct date.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 1, 2015)

All the commands banners are greyed out but it does show the correct  total for points.

@Caring1 the other pc i have crunching is showing all the correct info


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 1, 2015)

You have to select the project by clicking once on it, then you can select update.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 1, 2015)

4 speculative restarts and it now shows the correct date.............i dont care what anyone says, you fixed it for me, thanks @Caring1


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 1, 2015)

Glad it's working correctly for you now.


----------



## Norton (Jun 1, 2015)

If anyone needs a cooler to get a rig going for the upcoming challenge drop me a PM. We have a couple of decent ones available


----------



## peche (Jun 1, 2015)

Norton said:


> If anyone needs a cooler to get a rig going for the upcoming challenge drop me a PM. We have a couple of decent ones available


unfortunately you are pretty far from here.. I'm needing a cooler for a 1156 hardware I have somewhere in my office, to get another i7 870 working …


----------



## xvi (Jun 1, 2015)

Norton said:


> If anyone needs a cooler to get a rig going for the upcoming challenge drop me a PM. We have a couple of decent ones available


Hmm. Anything that would out-cool a Scythe Mugen Max? The 3930k rig is getting a bit toasty on warmer days.


----------



## Norton (Jun 1, 2015)

xvi said:


> Hmm. Anything that would out-cool a Scythe Mugen Max? The 3930k rig is getting a bit toasty on warmer days.



Probably about the same.... figure the ones I have are good for 130w or less


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 2, 2015)

Does anyone have a spare SLI connector?


----------



## FireFox (Jun 2, 2015)

yotano211 said:


> Does anyone have a spare SLI connector?


Are you in US or EU?


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 2, 2015)

unless your a Cruncher your asking in the wrong thread
Please try your luck in the Buy / sell / Trade Thread here 
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/forums/buy-sell-trade-giveaway-forum.43/


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 2, 2015)

us


----------



## FireFox (Jun 2, 2015)

yotano211 said:


> us


Too far from me to send you a 10€ SLI connector


----------



## Norton (Jun 2, 2015)

yotano211 said:


> Does anyone have a spare SLI connector?



I should be able to hook you up with one- drop me a PM and let me know what configuration you need (2 way, 3 way, slot separation, etc..)



dorsetknob said:


> *unless your a Cruncher* your asking in the wrong thread
> Please try your luck in the Buy / sell / Trade Thread here
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/forums/buy-sell-trade-giveaway-forum.43/



No worries- he's in the right place


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 4, 2015)

When BOINC runs on ThugXeon i get  100% utilization on all threads.

When i run BOINC on a Q6600 task manager bounces between 15 -100%





When i run P95 on Q6600 task manager shows me this






So my question is......how come the Q6600 isnt running at 100% with BOINC but it will with P95.
Its the same story with my Athlon ii x4  640,  taskmanager bounces in a similar fashion, but the Xeon runs at 100%. I am certain all my settings are the same.

Q6600 and Athlon are both o/c, i have tried removing o/c but the trace remains the same


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 5, 2015)

Norton said:


> I should be able to hook you up with one- drop me a PM and let me know what configuration you need (2 way, 3 way, slot separation, etc..)
> 
> 
> 
> No worries- he's in the right place


No worries, I found one at the store. Didnt know they are pretty common.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 5, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> When BOINC runs on ThugXeon i get  100% utilization on all threads.
> 
> When i run BOINC on a Q6600 task manager bounces between 15 -100%
> View attachment 65369


No idea but my i5 bounces exactly the same, I assumed it had something to do with speedstep or turbo boost, I'll check my APU now, just to compare.

Edit: My APU was set to 90% CPU usage so was bouncing exactly the same, I changed it to 100% and it is flatlining at 100% and not bouncing.
I'll have to keep an eye on temps on that one because it was running at 70c.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 6, 2015)

Late edit, so I wont add it to my previous post
I noticed the Temp was sitting around 75c for the APU, a bit high for my liking in a laptop, so I went in to Device Profiles and changed it back to 90% CPU usage.
After updating, I saw it was still running at 100%, it seems in simple view of WCG I had to change the setting in Tools also to use no more than 90% or it didn't change.
This then fixed it and it is happily bouncing away as it did before, albeit at a slightly lower temp.
This may be what is causing @CAPSLOCKSTUCK to see his CPU usage varying so much too, perhaps both settings need to be altered as they appear independent of each other.


----------



## 4x4n (Jun 26, 2015)

Anyone need some server ram? I have 4x4gb of DDR3 1600 that I will make a great deal on for a team member.


----------



## t_ski (Jun 27, 2015)

4x4n said:


> Anyone need some server ram? I have 4x4gb of DDR3 1600 that I will make a great deal on for a team member.


Is that ECC?


----------



## 4x4n (Jun 27, 2015)

Yes. These are Hynix HMT351R7CFR8C-PB T3 AC if you wan to look them up.

I forgot that I also have 2x4gb ECC of Samsung DDR3 1333 # M393B5270DH0-YH9


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 1, 2015)

cheap x58 board anyone ? 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/part-out.213974/


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 2, 2015)

@Norton
@manofthem

A clue for you two 



Spoiler



55,000 feet



ps if anyone knows what i am doing please dont spoil the surprise


----------



## manofthem (Jul 2, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> @Norton
> @manofthem
> 
> A clue for you two
> ...


----------



## twilyth (Jul 2, 2015)

I'm curious too.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 2, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> When i run BOINC on a Q6600 task manager bounces between 15 -100%


Check that under _preferences_ that you have 100% of the processors and 100% CPU time set.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 10, 2015)

Anyone know where I can get a great deal on a couple of non-ES E5-2660 v1 chips?


----------



## theonedub (Jul 10, 2015)

Looking for a stock heatpipe Phenom cooler. Thought I had one around here, but came up empty.


----------



## Norton (Jul 10, 2015)

theonedub said:


> Looking for a stock heatpipe Phenom cooler. Thought I had one around here, but came up empty.



I have a couple of new aftermarket coolers left and might have a stock heatpipe one around here somewhere.

Drop me a PM and I'll hook you up with something


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 10, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> cheap x58 board anyone ?



you mean
cheap high quality  x58 board anyone ?    ( target 5Ghz x 12 threads)

oh and a Bump for caps


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 10, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> you mean
> cheap high quality  x58 board anyone ?    ( target 5Ghz x 12 threads)
> 
> oh and a Bump for caps




its someone elses ad not mine, i was just flagging it up. Good X58 boards arent easy to find second user, my MSI is alright but definitely lower tier.

I am in ninja mode at the moment looking for the next board








@Toothless 


Spoiler



2,179 km/h



thats your last one


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 11, 2015)

Hey what's up! long time, no see. 

I've got boxes of hardware I need to clear out of the garage, it's not worth the time trying to sell. I will be happy to donate to my fellow crunchers! A list/pics of hardware will be going up in the next few weeks, so stay tuned for that. I am not sure what will be useful to you guys, I've been outta the loop for a while.


----------



## T-Bob (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm in of need a 4-pin fan extension cable to complete this SR-2 Monsta. If anyone has one lying around shoot me a PM


----------



## t_ski (Jul 12, 2015)

Like a 4-pin Molex or 4-pin PWM?


----------



## twilyth (Jul 12, 2015)

I have a problem and could use some help.  I reinstalled the OS on the machine - Win7-64 and it's not detecting either of the ethernet ports.  So it looks like I need to install the drivers which I now have to dl from the Supermicro site.  But none of the listed drivers seem to be for ethernet unless what I need are the C612 drivers.  Here is the list.  I'll dl all of them but it's ethernet I need to get working first.  Which one should I start with?





It seems as if I bought an open box version of the m/b which didn't come with a driver disk.


----------



## Norton (Jul 12, 2015)

@twilyth - If the LAN port is supplied by the Intel C612 chipset then you would probably need to grab that one first. What's the model of the board?


----------



## twilyth (Jul 12, 2015)

X10DAL-i-o

Thanks.  I've dl'ed and unpacked everything.  Have to get out of the activation sequence and back to a prompt so I can do the install.

Just haven't been very motivated for a while now.  So I've been doing a little bit now, then again, and again.  Can't really focus on just getting the rig going.

I'll report back when I give that a shot.


----------



## T-Bob (Jul 12, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Like a 4-pin Molex or 4-pin PWM?


4-pin PWM


----------



## twilyth (Jul 13, 2015)

Well, nothing worked.  I tried to have windows search for the drivers in the subdir with all of the downloaded and extracted drivers and nothing.  I was able to install the chipset drivers but when I go into devices, the 2 ethernet ports and usb3 ports are all listed as not operational.  I guess I'm going to have call supermicro tomorrow.  Since this was an open box board, I'm wondering if they gave me the right one.  The only thing resembling a manual was the quick setup sheet which is for the X10DAL but if none of the drivers I got from the site are working, then IDK.

edit:  From reading the manual (don't you hate when you have to do that?) it seems that there is an installation program so I'm guessing that some of the drivers can't be installed with an inf file.  Will try that later tonight or maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Norton (Jul 13, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Well, nothing worked.  I tried to have windows search for the drivers in the subdir with all of the downloaded and extracted drivers and nothing.  I was able to install the chipset drivers but when I go into devices, the 2 ethernet ports and usb3 ports are all listed as not operational.  I guess I'm going to have call supermicro tomorrow.  Since this was an open box board, I'm wondering if they gave me the right one.  The only thing resembling a manual was the quick setup sheet which is for the X10DAL but if none of the drivers I got from the site are working, then IDK.
> 
> edit:  From reading the manual (don't you hate when you have to do that?) it seems that there is an installation program so I'm guessing that some of the drivers can't be installed with an inf file.  Will try that later tonight or maybe tomorrow.



Any chance you have a USB to Ethernet or a USB wireless adapter around? Either one of those should allow you get the rig online in order to get the drivers you need...


----------



## twilyth (Jul 13, 2015)

Norton said:


> Any chance you have a USB to Ethernet or a USB wireless adapter around? Either one of those should allow you get the rig online in order to get the drivers you need...


I'm sure I have one someplace.  I'll try to find it worse comes to worse.

Good new though is that cpu temps seem to be in the low 30's at idle.  The rads are barely warm.  So I'm hoping that at 100% they won't go above the 70's.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 14, 2015)

I finally got the ethernet ports working after a second call to Supermicro.  Turns out that there is an installation cd/dvd but it's taking forever to download.  Another 4 hours at least.  Seems dls are capped at around 200k.

Anyway, boinc is now running with 56 threads. I expect the first results to be returned in about an hour.  Core temps seem to be running between 59 and 64C. That's with a small clip-on fan pointing at the rads and m/b.  W/o that they were between 61 and 66C and I'm sure they would have gotten worse as the room heats up.  That room has the new rig and a dual hex.

Btw, since I have officially retired the SR2 that will be available for a prize in the next giveaway along with the chips and (noisy) coolers.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 14, 2015)

Thats excellent news with the Supermicro, i would love to see a pic of task manager if your running Windows.

What CPUs did you run on the SR-2?


----------



## Norton (Jul 14, 2015)

twilyth said:


> I finally got the ethernet ports working after a second call to Supermicro.  Turns out that there is an installation cd/dvd but it's taking forever to download.  Another 4 hours at least.  Seems dls are capped at around 200k.
> 
> Anyway, boinc is now running with 56 threads. I expect the first results to be returned in about an hour.  Core temps seem to be running between 59 and 64C. That's with a small clip-on fan pointing at the rads and m/b.  W/o that they were between 61 and 66C and I'm sure they would have gotten worse as the room heats up.  That room has the new rig and a dual hex.
> 
> Btw, since I have officially retired the SR2 that will be available for a prize in the next giveaway along with the chips and (noisy) coolers.



Can't wait to see what that kind of output you get from that setup! 

AND

Super awesome of you to offer up an SR2 setup as a giveaway item!


----------



## twilyth (Jul 14, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Thats excellent news with the Supermicro, i would love to see a pic of task manager if your running Windows.
> 
> What CPUs did you run on the SR-2?



I have to fix the screen resolution before I can do that.  First I want to hook up the USB/ethernet adapter, even though I don't really need it.  Then I need to hook up the kb/mouse desk set.  I might do that later tonight.

The SR2 has 2 engineering sample chips one of which runs hot.  I think they're E5-5645's but I would have to check.  They might be 5660's.  I can't remember.  But I want to give these away with the SR2 board and coolers.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 14, 2015)

OK.  Here is the view from Task Manager.  I had to crop it because I had to use the onscreen keyboard.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 15, 2015)

@twilyth 
that is superb, thankyou.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 15, 2015)

twilyth said:


> OK.  Here is the view from Task Manager.  I had to crop it because I had to use the onscreen keyboard.



Never thought I'd be so stoked to see so many boxes   

That's pretty amazing!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 15, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Never thought I'd be so stoked to see so many boxes
> 
> That's pretty amazing!




I find myself getting strangely aroused.........
(which is why i asked to see it)

Honestly, i have been known to pm people and ask them for a pic.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 15, 2015)

Norton said:


> Can't wait to see what that kind of output you get from that setup!


This is very preliminary but based on 5 validated results so far, it looks like it should give me a little over 22pts per core thread per hour.  That works out to almost 30k ppd.


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 15, 2015)

That is an amazing screenshot @twilyth     

And even more amazing to offer up the SR-2, chips, and coolers for a challenge prize!!!!!!!


----------



## manofthem (Jul 15, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I find myself getting strangely aroused.........
> (which is why i asked to see it)
> 
> Honestly, i have been known to pm people and ask them for a pic.



Then I'm offended since I never received my pm


----------



## 4x4n (Jul 15, 2015)

Wow, that's impressive 

Do you know how much power you are using with it?


----------



## theonedub (Jul 15, 2015)

@twilyth- mad jelly  That's awesome. 

Still looking for that AM3 heatpipe cooler. If anyone has one, drop me a PM


----------



## manofthem (Jul 15, 2015)

4x4n said:


> Do you know how much power you are using with it?



Good question... 

Crazy power draw always reminds me of this


----------



## twilyth (Jul 15, 2015)

4x4n said:


> Wow, that's impressive
> 
> Do you know how much power you are using with it?


I'm not sure.  TDP on the production version (E5-2695v3) is listed at 120w.  So my guess is that I'm somewhere around 250w.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 15, 2015)

twilyth said:


> 250w


You mean 250W each processor.


----------



## T-Bob (Jul 15, 2015)

twilyth said:


> I finally got the ethernet ports working after a second call to Supermicro.  Turns out that there is an installation cd/dvd but it's taking forever to download.  Another 4 hours at least.  Seems dls are capped at around 200k.
> 
> Anyway, boinc is now running with 56 threads. I expect the first results to be returned in about an hour.  Core temps seem to be running between 59 and 64C. That's with a small clip-on fan pointing at the rads and m/b.  W/o that they were between 61 and 66C and I'm sure they would have gotten worse as the room heats up.  That room has the new rig and a dual hex.
> 
> Btw, since I have officially retired the SR2 that will be available for a prize in the next giveaway along with the chips and (noisy) coolers.


That SR-2 system will be an aweosome prize @twilyth


----------



## twilyth (Jul 15, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> You mean 250W each processor.


According to Intel, it's 120w per chip

That's much better than my E5-2687W (v1) which is 150w per chip with "only" 32 threads.

edit:  the 2687w though is about 800mhz faster on base frequeny.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 15, 2015)

twilyth said:


> According to Intel, it's 120w per chip
> 
> That's much better than my E5-2687W (v1) which is 150w per chip with "only" 32 threads.
> 
> edit:  the 2687w though is about 800mhz faster on base frequeny.


What I mean is how much power it uses in full load.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 15, 2015)

@twilyth , you might be able to check one out from your local library, especially if they have a logging unit like this.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 15, 2015)

I have at least 2 meters that I can think of off hand and I almost never use either.  For my other rigs, TDP has always been a reliable indicator.  For exampe the 2687w is rated at 300w total and it only draws slightly more than that.  Plus I don't seem to get reliable reading when I plug it into a UPS.  I don't know why.

I'll try to remember to plug one of the meters in next time I have to reboot.

edit:


Knoxx29 said:


> What I mean is how much power it uses in full load.


Thanks.  I did understand.  What I meant was that in the past I've tested most of my rigs at full load with a meter and the result was very close to the TDP.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 15, 2015)

twilyth said:


> I'll try to remember to plug one of the meters in next time I have to reboot.


Please, I am really concerned about power consumption.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 15, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Please, I am really concerned about power consumption.


Thanks - please see my edit.

Are you interested in a similar chip and concerned about power use?


----------



## FireFox (Jul 15, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Thanks - please see my edit.
> 
> Are you interested in a similar chip and concerned about power use?


I just want to compare your Machine's power Comsuption vs my Machine' power consumption


----------



## twilyth (Jul 15, 2015)

OK.  I'll dig out one of the meters and try to do a proper test but it will be off of the ups.  I have another rig plugged into that which I think has caused the problem in the past.

Believe me, power usage is an issue for me as well.  That's one of the reasons it's been like 3 years since my last build.  Also a reason why I was holding out for a pair of 14c chips.  I don't think there will be any surprises but I'll check.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 16, 2015)

OK, I did it but the results don't make any sense.  According to one watt meter, the 2695v3 is drawing 390w.  That's 160w over the tdp for the chips.  That means that video card, ram and hdd are drawing 160w. Video is only displaying windows so it's basically idle and I don't see how the memory (32g total on 4 ECC 2133 chips - which don't even have spreaders).

I know that the dual 2687w would draw an extra 200w on a full load on 2 HD7850(?).  But idle I don't think it drew much more than the total TDP.

Turns out that the other watt meter is connected to the dual hex core but that looks like it's reading voltage not watts.  Will have to check that next time I'm in there.


----------



## theonedub (Jul 16, 2015)

Are you accounting for the inefficiency of the PSU in that?


----------



## twilyth (Jul 16, 2015)

I'll have to check.  I could be wrong but I think it's a gold Antec 1kw.  I'll check.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 16, 2015)

OK, dual hex is running at about 290w.  The 14c is still almost 390w.  But the psu is an Antec High Current Pro 1200w which seems to be only 80% efficient (80+ gold).


----------



## Heaven7 (Jul 16, 2015)

Looks like your new build is really doing great, @twilyth .  Congratulations!


----------



## twilyth (Jul 16, 2015)

It's drawing a lot more power than I had expected - by about 100w, but that's fine.  It should produce almost as much output as all of the other rigs combined - well, 3/4s at least.  So I should be able to retire one of the other servers, probably the dual quad core.  However that's really just speculation right now.  My original estimate for output was is the low to mid 20k ppd range.  Now it looks like it might be closer to 30k.  So I'm really anxious to see what the output looks like after it's stabilized between pendings and valids. 

I'm still in the market for another set of 14c chips but there seems to be a temporary lull.  Right now I'm only seeing 3 listings on ebay and 2 of those are at more than $1100 each.  The only one that's reasonable is at $775 but there's only one chip.  I paid less than $600 each for my set.  There are some 18c chips but both are still very expensive.  The cheapest is about $1200 @2.3ghz.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 16, 2015)

twilyth said:


> It's drawing a lot more power than I had expected - by about 100w


Could that be because of the ES chips?  Does that pose a danger to the motherboard?


----------



## twilyth (Jul 16, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Could that be because of the ES chips?  Does that pose a danger to the motherboard?


It could be because they are ES.  I've had that issue at least once before.  But these don't seem to be first gen ES.  From the listing -






I'm not really worried about the m/b but I guess we'll see.  Supermicro has always been very solid in the past and I do have a small fan pointed at it, targeting the heatsinks.  Plus chip temps are stable at between 55 and 65C.  The wide difference is because one fan is getting the exhaust from the other.  I did have a reason for doing that but at somepoint I'll probably change that around.


----------



## Toothless (Jul 16, 2015)

twilyth said:


> The wide difference is because one fan is getting the exhaust from the other.  I did have a reason for doing that but at somepoint I'll probably change that around.


Cardboard separator?


----------



## Norton (Jul 16, 2015)

twilyth said:


> It could be because they are ES.  I've had that issue at least once before.  But these don't seem to be first gen ES.  From the listing -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any settings available in the bios to reduce voltage on the cpu at full load? A little bump down may decrease heat and power usage by a decent amount...


----------



## twilyth (Jul 17, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Cardboard separator?





Norton said:


> Any settings available in the bios to reduce voltage on the cpu at full load? A little bump down may decrease heat and power usage by a decent amount...


Great ideas guys.  @Toothless - There's only about 5mm of clearance between the rads but that probably doesn't matter since the air would spill out the sides from the front rad.  The only concern would be if the intake on the second one might be impeded.  A very thin piece of non-corrugated cardboard might work.  Another thought is whether or not the cardboard might get sucked up against the second fan.  It's worth checking out.

The best solution would be to turn the f/hs 90 or 180 degrees.  The problem with 90 degrees is that then the base of the hs will be going across the narrow part of the chip and I'm afraid it won't cool as well since less of the ihs will be covered.  The problem with 180 degrees is that then the rad fans are blowing into each other, but that might not be a big deal.  I just have to get motivated enough to try it.  Motivation is a real issue for me.  So I'm probably going to wait until I get some stable production numbers before I do anything.  The downstream chip isn't hot, it's just a little warmer than I would like.  Low to mid 60's isn't bad.

@Norton - That's an idea.  I haven't done anything at all in the bios so I don't know what my options are.  I'm hoping that I might be able to bump the multiplier one notch and get the chips closer to 3ghz w/o having too much affect on the temps.  But I'll also see what I can do about voltage.  I like the idea of cutting back on the electricity usage.  I know that sounds contradictory but I'm open to both.

What sort of incremental voltage change would you recommend assuming I can do anything about that?


----------



## Toothless (Jul 17, 2015)

I wonder if you can somehow make the exhaust fan somewhat sideways away from the 2nd cooler. I assume you have dual-fan setups per heatsink.






Tilt the exhaust fan away from the 2nd heatsink intake and put a wall/barrier so the heated air won't flow into the 2nd heatsink's intake fan. Just an idea.


----------



## Norton (Jul 17, 2015)

twilyth said:


> What sort of incremental voltage change would you recommend assuming I can do anything about that?



Those chips specify a voltage range of 0.65-1.3 between its various states- if it were my chip I would try increments of 0.03-0.05 volts and check for errors/BSOD'S, BOINC errors, and temp/power drops. Would probably let it run a day or two at each step to make sure it's stable.

SuperMicro may do what some Gigabyte boards do- run the chip at a slightly higher voltage in auto to guarantee stability at the cost of heat and power. My GB AM3+ boards always seemed to run the chips hot in auto


----------



## twilyth (Jul 17, 2015)

Toothless said:


> I wonder if you can somehow make the exhaust fan somewhat sideways away from the 2nd cooler. I assume you have dual-fan setups per heatsink.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.  This particular f/hs has a narrow channel on one side of the heat fins that the fan clips into so there's really no way to do that.  But I'm still liking the cardboard idea.


Norton said:


> Those chips specify a voltage range of 0.65-1.3 between its various states- if it were my chip I would try increments of 0.03-0.05 volts and check for errors/BSOD'S, BOINC errors, and temp/power drops. Would probably let it run a day or two at each step to make sure it's stable.
> 
> SuperMicro may do what some Gigabyte boards do- run the chip at a slightly higher voltage in auto to guarantee stability at the cost of heat and power. My GB AM3+ boards always seemed to run the chips hot in auto


Thanks for that info.  I'll look to see if the voltage is dynamically adjusted.  I dl'ed the manual.  

I hate to turn the rig off for even a few minutes right now until I get some ppd stats.  Also I think about all of those threads that could be running.   Plus there's high probability of my screwing something up.  that's pretty much std operating procedure for me. LOL.


----------



## Toothless (Jul 17, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Thanks.  This particular f/hs has a narrow channel on one side of the heat fins that the fan clips into so there's really no way to do that.  But I'm still liking the cardboard idea.
> 
> Thanks for that info.  I'll look to see if the voltage is dynamically adjusted.  I dl'ed the manual.
> 
> I hate to turn the rig off for even a few minutes right now until I get some ppd stats.  Also I think about all of those threads that could be running.   Plus there's high probability of my screwing something up.  that's pretty much std operating procedure for me. LOL.


Plastic wrap the side? Tin foil?


----------



## xvi (Jul 17, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Plastic wrap the side? Tin foil?


I vote for liquid.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 17, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Plastic wrap the side? Tin foil?


It looks like this isn't going to be an option.  I turns out that the fins are shaped so that they have small ledges on each side.  That effectively closes the sides so air can only pass straight through.  Actually I knew this already but I hadn't made the association.  So my only option, at least with these particular f/hs's, is going to be to change the orientation.

I did move the clip-on fan so that most of the air is forced between the coolers.  Hard to explain but following the direction of the air flow, one socket and therefore the f/hs is slightly offset from the other.  So the overlap between them isn't complete, more like 3/4's.



xvi said:


> I vote for liquid.


I would consider that if I could get a sealed all-in-one type unit that could handle 2 cpu's on the loop.  But if I build one myself, I assume there's a certain amount of maintenance involved.

I am probably going to look for another cooler than has more contact surface area but I don't ever see that specified anywhere.  If anyone has any suggestions though, I'd be very interested.  Bear in mind that the chips are about 2"x1.5".  So we're talking about a fair amount of area.  Also it has to be lga2011 compatible of course.


----------



## Norton (Jul 17, 2015)

twilyth said:


> I am probably going to look for another cooler than has more contact surface area but I don't ever see that specified anywhere. If anyone has any suggestions though, I'd be very interested. Bear in mind that the chips are about 2"x1.5". So we're talking about a fair amount of area. Also it has to be lga2011 compatible of course.



I would likely look for something with a solid base rather than HDT. With that said, this one has a_ really_ slim profile and is rated for 180w (HDT though):

Thermaltake NiC L32
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106235&cm_re=nic_l32-_-35-106-235-_-Product

I have one brand new (review sample) that you're welcome to have and try out.


----------



## Toothless (Jul 17, 2015)

Two DeepCool Lucifers should be big enough.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 17, 2015)

Norton said:


> I would likely look for something with a solid base rather than HDT. With that said, this one has a_ really_ slim profile and is rated for 180w (HDT though):
> 
> Thermaltake NiC L32
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106235&cm_re=nic_l32-_-35-106-235-_-Product
> ...


The Thermaltake looked really good until I checked the measurements.  The fan is 40mm deep and so is the rad for a total of 80.  The current combo is 84mm.  I do like the bigger base though.  I also like that there is some open space on the sides.  I'm going to have to think about those.  It's rated for 30 more watts than the Arctic Freezer i11's too so I assume it compares favorably.  Hmmm.



Toothless said:


> Two DeepCool Lucifers should be big enough.


Yeah, those look massive but they'd never fit - which I assume you already guessed.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 17, 2015)

twilyth said:


> The fan is 40mm deep


No, it's 25mm. http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/products-model_Specification.aspx?id=C_00002247


----------



## t_ski (Jul 17, 2015)

twilyth said:


> I did have a reason for doing that but at somepoint I'll probably change that around.





Toothless said:


> Cardboard separator?





Toothless said:


> I wonder if you can somehow make the exhaust fan somewhat sideways away from the 2nd cooler. I assume you have dual-fan setups per heatsink.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Building on these ideas, I give you this:





The black are the heatsinks and the red are the fans (assuming one fan per heatsink).  Motherboard is at the bottom.  Reverse the fan on one of them, and insert the baffle between them to deflect the air down & away from the first one.  That should let the second one pull in cooler air from above.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 17, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> No, it's 25mm. http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/products-model_Specification.aspx?id=C_00002247


Excellent catch.  I couldn't really tell from the side view but you're absolutely right.  The newegg specs were wrong.







OK, I'm going to order 2 of these bad boys.  @Norton - Maybe you can save the review sample for a giveaway?



t_ski said:


> Building on these ideas, I give you this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right now there is only about 5-6mm between the front of one cooler and the back of the other.  If I had more space, I probably wouldn't need a baffle.  With the L32's I should have plenty of space.  I'll be saving 24mm. With that much space the external clip-on fan will also be able to help out a lot more.  Thank you for taking the time to work that up though.  It's appreciated.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 17, 2015)

@t_ski - OK, forget what I said before.  Being brain damaged isn't for sissies [sigh].

If I flipped the down stream f/hs around, that would give me an additional 30mm or so between the rads.  But with the L32's, I'll have and additional 50 some mm - I think, if I did the calculations correctly.  The point is that with the new rads and your configuration, there shouldn't be any need for a baffle.  But again, thank you.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 17, 2015)

@Heaven7



In the game of awesomeness.............i feel trumped.


  PROST/ IECHYD DA


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 17, 2015)

@twilyth , too bad you can't get the Reeven Ouranos.
Edit:


twilyth said:


> X10DAL-i-o


Holy smokes!  They got 2 2011V3 sockets into an ATX motherboard?!?!?!?  No wonder you're having problems getting things to fit.


----------



## Heaven7 (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm sure you'll get these cooling issues sorted out in time by being patient and creative @twilyth , in the meantime I'm just amazed at the scores (again) your new setup produces. Tight space on the MB for sure - but just incredible performance. Wow!


----------



## t_ski (Jul 17, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> No wonder you're having problems getting things to fit.


That's what she said...


----------



## xvi (Jul 17, 2015)

twilyth said:


> I would consider that if I could get a sealed all-in-one type unit that could handle 2 cpu's on the loop. But if I build one myself, I assume there's a certain amount of maintenance involved.


I've heard of multi-socket AIO solutions, but they're certainly rare. Custom would certainly be the way to go here, but you're right about the maintenance. Honestly, I'd say just go for two separate AIOs. Nab a nice thick single 120/140mm and mount them wherever you have room, assuming you don't have a spot for two 2x120/140mm AIOs.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 18, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> @twilyth , too bad you can't get the Reeven Ouranos.
> Edit:
> 
> Holy smokes!  They got 2 2011V3 sockets into an ATX motherboard?!?!?!?  No wonder you're having problems getting things to fit.


Yeah.  Normally I would have gotten an eatx board since i have it mounted on a nice test bench.  But I thought I might want to put it in a case and EATX cases are huge.  They're also not nearly as common as atx.


Heaven7 said:


> I'm sure you'll get these cooling issues sorted out in time by being patient and creative @twilyth , in the meantime I'm just amazed at the scores (again) your new setup produces. Tight space on the MB for sure - but just incredible performance. Wow!


I've been surprised too.  I tried to estimate ppd by extrapolating from the Xeon v1 that I have and it seemed that conservatively, it should produce about 30% more ppd per core per ghz.  But it looks like that number is going to be on the low side.  We should have a better idea in a couple of days.



xvi said:


> I've heard of multi-socket AIO solutions, but they're certainly rare. Custom would certainly be the way to go here, but you're right about the maintenance. Honestly, I'd say just go for two separate AIOs. Nab a nice thick single 120/140mm and mount them wherever you have room, assuming you don't have a spot for two 2x120/140mm AIOs.


Thanks.  I just don't trust myself to do maintenance.  2 AIO's probably would have worked well with the test bench - I could have suspended the rads off the first tier.  Trying to put it in an atx case though probably would have posed some difficulties.  I'm happy with temps in the mid-50's - very happy actually, assuming I can get that low.  The L32's should come early next week.  Hopefully I can get motivated to try them out right away since I'm very curious about these now.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 18, 2015)

This should probably go in the team thread but since most of the other posts relating to the new rig are here .. .

It looks like I lost 2/3 of a day's work since there was an update and windows didn't automatically log in.  Just fixed and tested that so should be ok in the future.  what a bummer.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 18, 2015)

twilyth said:


> But I thought I might want to put it in a case and EATX cases are huge. They're also not nearly as common as atx.


I have my Supermicro E-ATX Motherboard in an Haf 922 that it's not an E-ATX case.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 18, 2015)

That's a very nice setup - and look at all of that space between the sockets.  Yeah, probably should have gone with the eatx board instead.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 18, 2015)

twilyth said:


> That's a very nice setup - and look at all of that space between the sockets.  Yeah, probably should have gone with the eatx board instead.


For my second 2P Setup I have bought a Fractal design Core 3500 that should support Micro-ATX/ATX/E-ATX but unfortunately I wasn't that lucky because when i have tried to mount the second Supermicro E-ATX Motherboard it didn't fit and I have to removed some parts and break the case:


----------



## twilyth (Jul 18, 2015)

As long as it doesn't affect the structural integrity, it doesn't really matter.  If it's a dedicated cruncher, all you need is one drive anyway.  But you might want to consider getting a protective dock/collar for the drive.  Something like this.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008OAGU9I/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## FireFox (Jul 18, 2015)

twilyth said:


> As long as it doesn't affect the structural integrity, it doesn't really matter.  If it's a dedicated cruncher, all you need is one drive anyway.  But you might want to consider getting a protective dock/collar for the drive.  Something like this.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008OAGU9I/?tag=tec06d-20


That would be helpful if I have HDD 3.5 but I have 2.5, btw I have gotten this here:


----------



## Norton (Jul 18, 2015)

Considering using a Rosewill Rise for a future crunching case:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147226

It's basically a HAF 932 w/o the front drive bays and with ample room for water cooling if needed.

Should fit just about any board.... even SR2's and my 4P (with a little creative planning )


----------



## twilyth (Jul 18, 2015)

Can't seem to get to the newegg site at the moment.  Do cases that aren't rated for eatx and hptx have holes in the m/b plate for those boards?  Having space is one thing but if you don't have holes for the standoffs, you get too much board flex when pulling or inserting cables, ram, etc.  I have this problem with the Rosewill case I use for the eatx dual octo board.  Yes, it technically handles an eatx but there aren't enough standoffs in the right places (especially edges) to avoid substantial board flex when doing certain things.


----------



## Heaven7 (Jul 19, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Can't seem to get to the newegg site at the moment.  Do cases that aren't rated for eatx and hptx have holes in the m/b plate for those boards?  Having space is one thing but if you don't have holes for the standoffs, you get too much board flex when pulling or inserting cables, ram, etc.  I have this problem with the Rosewill case I use for the eatx dual octo board.  Yes, it technically handles an eatx but there aren't enough standoffs in the right places (especially edges) to avoid substantial board flex when doing certain things.


It depends... the obvious solution would be to get the proper case for your board. I managed to fit an SSI-EEB board into the ATX case of my main system after taking a close look at the MB tray dimensions at the manufacturer's site. It fits just barely and regarding standoffs - well, you could forget about some of them if you like to get creative, which is what I did.  These are old pics, and hopefully they will convince you to put your board into a proper case, unlike me...











This case has a removable MB tray, so I didn't worry too much about flexing, yet this sure isn't the proper way to mount valuable hardware. 
As far as compatibility is concerned, I had no problems fitting a CEB board into an ATX case recently (perfect standoff fit), and regarding ATX cases, most should accept your board very well, if they are big enough. Don't know about HPTX, though. Be sure to check out the dimensions of the tray, if available - I'd still recommend you try out a case designed to fit your board. Better safe than sorry!


----------



## twilyth (Jul 19, 2015)

Thanks.  In fact I got the bench specifically for the SR2 board.  Three years ago when I put that together, I could literally count on one hand the number of hptx compatible boards.  Those things are monsters.  The atx board leaves a lot of unused space.  The setup is in a spare room so I don't really have a problem leaving that way but I'll see how it goes.

There's also a small issue with the peripherals.  Both the hdd and optical drive are IDE not SATA so I have them hooked up with host adapters.  Fortunately I got bidirectional models.  The SR2 board only had one IDE connector.  The point is that these adapters hang off of the back of the drives.  That's not such a big deal for 3.5" but it could be for the optical depending on case proportions and location.  Right now both drives and the psu sit on the second tier.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 19, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> It depends... the obvious solution would be to get the proper case for your board. I managed to fit an SSI-EEB board into the ATX case of my main system after taking a close look at the MB tray dimensions at the manufacturer's site. It fits just barely and regarding standoffs - well, you could forget about some of them if you like to get creative, which is what I did.  These are old pics, and hopefully they will convince you to put your board into a proper case, unlike me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I lol'ed at the CFL 



twilyth said:


> Thanks.  In fact I got the bench specifically for the SR2 board.  Three years ago when I put that together, I could literally count on one hand the number of hptx compatible boards.  Those things are monsters.  The atx board leaves a lot of unused space.  The setup is in a spare room so I don't really have a problem leaving that way but I'll see how it goes.
> 
> There's also a small issue with the peripherals.  Both the hdd and optical drive are IDE not SATA so I have them hooked up with host adapters.  Fortunately I got bidirectional models.  The SR2 board only had one IDE connector.  The point is that these adapters hang off of the back of the drives.  That's not such a big deal for 3.5" but it could be for the optical depending on case proportions and location.  Right now both drives and the psu sit on the second tier.



If it's just crunching, disconnect the optical drive unless you need it.  Save power and worry at the same time


----------



## Heaven7 (Jul 19, 2015)

t_ski said:


> I lol'ed at the CFL


I love those UV tubes, however they look much nicer when turned on: 








twilyth said:


> Thanks. In fact I got the bench specifically for the SR2 board. Three years ago when I put that together, I could literally count on one hand the number of hptx compatible boards. Those things are monsters. The atx board leaves a lot of unused space. The setup is in a spare room so I don't really have a problem leaving that way but I'll see how it goes.



I thought about getting the SR-2 way back when and was put off by having to buy an (like you said) at the time rare and expensive HPTX case.



twilyth said:


> There's also a small issue with the peripherals. Both the hdd and optical drive are IDE not SATA so I have them hooked up with host adapters. Fortunately I got bidirectional models. The SR2 board only had one IDE connector. The point is that these adapters hang off of the back of the drives. That's not such a big deal for 3.5" but it could be for the optical depending on case proportions and location. Right now both drives and the psu sit on the second tier.



I'm amazed IDE isn't dead yet, even more that the SR-2 has ports for it - I didn't realize at all when I had my eyes on that board (or, probably didn't care  ). I've heard there are modern "slimline" IDE cables around, not flat ribbon style but rather like a SATA cable, I recall seeing one with two angled 90° connectors, perhaps these could save you some space and eliminate the need for adapters.  I've had huge problems getting one of the 8-pin EPS extension cables to go around one of the front case fans, so... I got creative again. 






Point is, there (almost) always is a way!  To give you an example , here's a more recent picture of my battle against messy extension cables and a case clearly not designed for what I wanted to put into it. 






Good luck, @twilyth . You can do it!


----------



## twilyth (Jul 19, 2015)

@Heaven7 -  Personally, I believe in free-range cables (lol).  I don't think they should be tied up and caged but rather, allowed to roam wild and free.  Actually I'm just too lazy to bother with them if they aren't getting caught in a fan or something.

anyway, the new board doesn't have any IDE connectors at all so SATA was the only option.

For anyone who's interested, there are 5 more engineering samples of the 2695v3 now on ebay.  The price is good - $600 each - but these seem to be very early steppings so I'm not going to get any of this particular batch.  

Well, I don't really know if they're all the same stepping.  I'm going to write to the seller and see if they will respond.  If he has some later steppings I might get one more set.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-...-with-X99-i7-5820K-5930K-5960X-/331609120407?


----------



## FireFox (Jul 19, 2015)

Too much Watts for that Clock Speed, and if it is for Crunching it wont go beyong stock speed.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 19, 2015)

@Knoxx29 - Very true.  But you're not going to find any 14c chips with stock clocks at more than 2.6ghz.  That's just the way that they're made.  The more cores a chip has, the lower the clocks.

Mine are 2.3ghz base and 2.55ghz turbo.  I like it because of the massive umber of cores which helps in badge hunting.  It increased my total thread count by about 50%.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 20, 2015)

twilyth said:


> @Knoxx29 - Very true.  But you're not going to find any 14c chips with stock clocks at more than 2.6ghz.  That's just the way that they're made.  The more cores a chip has, the lower the clocks.
> 
> Mine are 2.3ghz base and 2.55ghz turbo.  I like it because of the massive umber of cores which helps in badge hunting.  It increased my total thread count by about 50%.


You have 2  chips 28 Cores 56 threads running at 2.3GHz, I have a 4P Machine 24 Cores 48 Threads that run at 3.3GHz so the only advantage that your machine has over mine is 8 threads more, now my questions is why didn't you Build a 4P Machine that even if has a few cores less (4 cores are nothing if they run at slow clock speeds) than the 2P that you have built but at least would run faster


----------



## twilyth (Jul 20, 2015)

Mainly because I never see 4P processors on ebay.  Also I wanted to get newer, more efficient chips.  Your chips are built on a 32nm process.  Mine on 22nm.  So I don't see how your's could be more efficient. 

As it turns out, I'm wasting some of that efficiency by having a grossly overpowered psu that doesn't have the best efficiency.  But I do have backup psu's I can use to rectify that situation if I decide to.


----------



## xvi (Jul 20, 2015)

To all the recent rig photos, at first I , but then I .


----------



## Heaven7 (Jul 20, 2015)

xvi said:


> To all the recent rig photos, at first I , but then I .


If that includes my pics as well, my thoughts about them were  sometimes, if you did like them somehow, I'd feel like:


----------



## xvi (Jul 20, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> If that includes my pics as well, my thoughts about them were  sometimes, if you did like them somehow, I'd feel like:


Very much so.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 21, 2015)

@Norton - hey dude.  Have a question about those TT L32 coolers.

It looks like you have to attach the set-off nuts (the round ones with the bushing) from the back.  I've never done that on a board since I've never needed a back plate.  Apparently, you don't use the back plate for 2011 but it looks like you still have to secure the nuts from the back.  

Do the holes on a 2011 server board go all the way through?  I seem to recall that they do but in that case, don't the threads on the screws need to be reversed?

I got 2 delivered today and as I was trying to fit everything together I realized that the screws for attaching the brace don't go all the way through the nuts so they have to be mounted independently.

Assuming that's not an issue, I love the coverage the base will provide over the ihs.  It's much bigger than the AC's provide.  Also these are so slim that they should give a lot of breathing room between the sockets.  So thanks for that tip.


----------



## Norton (Jul 21, 2015)

twilyth said:


> @Norton - hey dude.  Have a question about those TT L32 coolers.
> 
> It looks like you have to attach the set-off nuts (the round ones with the bushing) from the back.  I've never done that on a board since I've never needed a back plate.  Apparently, you don't use the back plate for 2011 but it looks like you still have to secure the nuts from the back.
> 
> ...




EDIT- nvm see my next post Looks like you just run the screws through the top plate and nuts then mount the whole thing onto the socket. It might be a little tricky since you will essentially be double nutting the screw- suggest running everything down evenly and close to tight before the final tightening step. 

This is the pick from the manual:


----------



## twilyth (Jul 21, 2015)

Yeah, thanks.  I looked at that but apparently you're supposed to attach the nuts from the back.

http://www.thermaltake.com/db/suppo...AL14RE-A_201ccc4aeb6941f6ba727b82450de4e6.pdf

The longest screws don't go all the way through the nuts.  They do if you only put the screw into the nut, but if you add the bracket, they don't go all the way through.,


----------



## Norton (Jul 21, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Yeah, thanks.  I looked at that but apparently you're supposed to attach the nuts from the back.
> 
> http://www.thermaltake.com/db/suppo...AL14RE-A_201ccc4aeb6941f6ba727b82450de4e6.pdf
> 
> The longest screws don't go all the way through the nuts.  They do if you only put the screw into the nut, but if you add the bracket, they don't go all the way through.,




Ahhh, I see now- forget my previous post  Check out the install here:

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/69...on-interference-cpu-cooler-review/index4.html

The longer/thicker screws go through the backside of the board, the nuts screw onto those, the top plate is attached with the black screws...

Maybe @sneekypeet can stop by with his feedback


----------



## twilyth (Jul 21, 2015)

OK.  That explains the countersinking in the nuts.  there's one size hole at the bottom of the nuts but the top is countersunk with a different set of threads for a much thicker screw.

Thanks.


----------



## Norton (Jul 22, 2015)

twilyth said:


> OK.  That explains the countersinking in the nuts.  there's one size hole at the bottom of the nuts but the top is countersunk with a different set of threads for a much thicker screw.
> 
> Thanks.



A stud with a built-in spacer and a nut would have made it all much easier 

This is in russian but it shows the nuts installed on a 2011 socket...

http://www.3dnews.ru/825822


----------



## twilyth (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks.  So it looks like the countersink goes on the motherboard and wider screws secure it from the back.  Then shorter, thinner screws attach the bracket from the top.

That's just weird.  Good think I have this on a test bench and don't have to actually remove all the standoff screws because that would be a serious pain in the ass.

They need to fix that.


----------



## theonedub (Jul 24, 2015)

The heatsink I am using touches one of the chokes near the motherboard socket. Before I tightened the sink I could get a sheet of paper between them, but after its tight. I know its not ideal, but I'd like your guys' opinion- how concerning is this:






Everything is running fine and temps are within acceptable ranges on the CPU, btw.


----------



## Heaven7 (Jul 25, 2015)

I think you'll be OK, as long as there is no excessive pressure put on that choke. Not ideal, but IMO safe to use. I'd be more concerned of the possibility the choke might prevent the cooler pressing evenly against the CPU's surface, however. A better solution would probably be to install a heatpipe cooler, which will provide more clearance.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 25, 2015)

I was thinking that if that is a ledge bearing down on the component, why not take a dremel or even a coarse file and just file it down?  A dremel with a sanding bit, either sandpaper or abrasive stone, should make short work of it.

Another idea is some tin snips or a sheet metal nibbler.  You could cut it on either side and then just bend it out of the way.

edit:  sorry, just realized this is supposed to go in the team thread.  Maybe we do need a thread for resolving hardware issues.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 25, 2015)

It doesn't look like there's enough of a lip to remove before getting into the fins, but perhaps you can just remove some of the bottom surface to make a divot in it so it doesn't hit the choke.  I'd be worried that any vibrations from the fan on the heatsink might start to weaken the solder joints over time, given that they are already being pushed on by the heatsink.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 25, 2015)

I didn't mean to grind from the side, but the bottom.  Or alternatively, just snip the ledge in 2 places around the component and then bend it out of the way.  It doesn't look like there are any fins in the immediate area of the ledge but I don't know what's behind there.


----------



## theonedub (Jul 25, 2015)

There are actually heatpipes that run in that thin plate (flattened ones, much like ones out of a laptop), which makes me not want to modify it. The possible vibration @t_ski mentioned worries me a little bit, but the heatsink is really clamped down on there. Temps are looking OK given the chassis, I'll stew on it some more and make a decision soon. 

Thanks for all the input


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 25, 2015)

Can it be turned 90 degrees to clear it?


----------



## theonedub (Jul 25, 2015)

No, it's completely symmetrical.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 25, 2015)

What sort of cooler is that?  I don't think I've ever seen anything like it.


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 26, 2015)

twilyth said:


> What sort of cooler is that?  I don't think I've ever seen anything like it.



Pretty much looks like a 1U or 2U server CPU cooler from the shot that @theonedub took. Is that correct Dub?


----------



## theonedub (Jul 26, 2015)

Its a Phanteks LP unit I got from SP a long while ago. I think it conforms to 1U height. I've been running it and it doesn't seem to mind, so I may just leave it be until I *have* to take a look at it


----------



## Arjai (Jul 26, 2015)

Seriously. @twilyth has it. Looks like you would only need about a mm off the bottom edge, to clear that choke, and rest easy.

A small file, ten minutes, done!

Good luck!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 6, 2015)

anyone got an extra motherboard for a 2500k system they don't need?


----------



## Arjai (Aug 7, 2015)

BarbaricSoul said:


> anyone got an extra motherboard for a 2500k system they don't need?


Anybody got an extra i5 2500k, they don't need?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 7, 2015)

If all I had was a 2500k, I'd offer it up instead of looking for a motherboard to get the system up and running.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 8, 2015)

Case/enclosure of some sort needed for this a Supermicro server motherboard. This system that I sold locally:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/sold-locally.212420/

Has come back to me. Funny thing. Rather than update the processors to dual hex cores, which I have one and the other will be on its way from @t_ski , he has decided to purchase updated hardware. What is frigging awesome, is that he is having me update the hardware purchase, build the system, configure the system, and for that he is just giving me all the hardware in my old for sale thread back.........Pretty dang good trade I think. With the dual X5650 hex cores it should make a pretty damn good cruncher! 

Anyhow, I am needing some kind of test bench, server case, or something that will allow me to mount the motherboard. 

Here is the manufacture link to the motherboard:
http://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/QPI/5500/X8DTU-F.cfm

Any help, ideas, or links to something that would work would be appreciated.


----------



## Arjai (Aug 8, 2015)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811152590

This looks like it is big enough, maybe a couple HDD trays need to move but, maybe not! Board is 13.9 inches along the longest run and this case is 19.4 inches deep. Unless the HDD cages are 6 inches wide, they all can stay!!

Mounting holes? Well, might have to do a little modification, for those but, You can charge him in beer for your extra sweat!


----------



## Norton (Aug 8, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Case/enclosure of some sort needed for this a Supermicro server motherboard. This system that I sold locally:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/sold-locally.212420/
> 
> Has come back to me. Funny thing. Rather than update the processors to dual hex cores, which I have one and the other will be on its way from @t_ski , he has decided to purchase updated hardware. What is frigging awesome, is that he is having me update the hardware purchase, build the system, configure the system, and for that he is just giving me all the hardware in my old for sale thread back.........Pretty dang good trade I think. With the dual X5650 hex cores it should make a pretty damn good cruncher!
> ...



Looks like most cases that will support the wider EATX boards will work for you.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 9, 2015)

I have this test bench and it will handle anything including HPTX.

http://www.highspeedpc.com/







It's pricey and you have to put it together yourself but it's ideal for a test bench.  They also have other models that are smaller and less expensive.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 9, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Any help, ideas, or links to something that would work would be appreciated.


If you want to buy a case for that board and want to be 100% sure that it will fit without any problem i suggest you a Haf 922 it will fit perfectly without remove anything.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 9, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> i suggest you a Haf 922



I actually have an ole HAF 932 still in the original box. I will probably attempt to use that first. 

Thanks everyone for the suggestions.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 21, 2015)

> Okay, I am going to be putting together a business plan to submit to my bank for a turn key running business.
> 
> I actually have the preferred template, all of my information, and the financials of this business.
> 
> ...




Okay everyone, I posted this over at the General Nonsense forum seen here: http://www.generalnonsense.net/showthread.php?t=16529

I just don't have the time to accomplish this task in a reasonable time frame. I don't want to go into details in the forums as I feel that would be more appropriate to give in PM's. 

If anyone here is interested I would sure like to discuss all the details regarding this plan. I need to have this completed and submitted by the middle of September at the latest. If I don't have any response here or the General Nonsense forums I'll probably need to go to the local college to see if it is possible for a student to accomplish. 

And of course spelling is extremely important with this task.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 21, 2015)

I don't think you're going to find any college students that have much experience writing business plans.  I'm sure there are some that have had some interest in starting a business but I'm not sure that qualifies as "experience."

I'd recommend putting a posting on Guru or one of the other online sites where people post odd jobs.

edit:  I haven't looked at guru in a long time but iirc, you should be able to browse other jobs similar to what you're looking to do.  That should give you some idea of what's involved and what sorts of rates people are asking.

edit2:  try this link (to a search on 'business plan') - http://www.guru.com/d/freelancers/q/business-plan/


----------



## t_ski (Aug 31, 2015)

Anyone have any leads on a low-priced dual-2011 board?  I'd prefer an ATX board if possible, and need to stay away from anything proprietary.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 31, 2015)

I got an open box ATX X10DAL from Newegg for a little under $300.  I think they normally go for something closer to 4 bills.


----------



## xvi (Aug 31, 2015)

10% off $289 right now. Cheapest ever was under $200 apparently.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 1, 2015)

twilyth said:


> I got an open box ATX X10DAL from Newegg for a little under $300.  I think they normally go for something closer to 4 bills.





xvi said:


> 10% off $289 right now. Cheapest ever was under $200 apparently.
> 
> View attachment 67701


I've seen some bigger boards for as little as $150.  That price would be great, but I'd be willing to go a little higher to get a slightly smaller board.


----------



## bpgt64 (Sep 3, 2015)

I have a pair of Xeon E5620's that I bought off of ebay as a part of a supermicro chasis.  Not sure if anyone's running a board that can use this, it's an LGA 2011 socket(not sure if it requires ECC ram).  Free to a good home.  Lemme know.  I have had them in a chasis for 4 months now as an ESXi host, no issues.  Use at your own peril.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 4, 2015)

bpgt64 said:


> I have a pair of Xeon E5620's that I bought off of ebay as a part of a supermicro chasis.  Not sure if anyone's running a board that can use this, it's an LGA 2011 socket(not sure if it requires ECC ram).  Free to a good home.  Lemme know.  I have had them in a chasis for 4 months now as an ESXi host, no issues.  Use at your own peril.


Why not hang on to them for now and offer them in the next challenge/giveaway we do.  I don't think anything is planned at the moment but I'm sure we'll do something by October or November.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 4, 2015)

bpgt64 said:


> I have a pair of Xeon E5620's that I bought off of ebay as a part of a supermicro chasis.  Not sure if anyone's running a board that can use this, it's an LGA 2011 socket(not sure if it requires ECC ram).  Free to a good home.  Lemme know.  I have had them in a chasis for 4 months now as an ESXi host, no issues.  Use at your own peril.


Single socket or dual?  I'm interested


----------



## bpgt64 (Sep 4, 2015)

Well its just 2 processors no board


----------



## m&m's (Sep 5, 2015)

bpgt64 said:


> Xeon E5620's *≠* LGA 2011 socket.



Xeon E5620 *=* LGA1366


----------



## Arjai (Sep 5, 2015)

Does anybody think this would be a good crunching MB for those 5620's?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Dell-Po...3GTGH-N051F-/390917979322?hash=item5b0486fcba


----------



## t_ski (Sep 5, 2015)

You won't be able to use stock coolers with Dell's proprietary mounting


----------



## Arjai (Sep 5, 2015)

t_ski said:


> You won't be able to use stock coolers with Dell's proprietary mounting


What about the mounts on aftermarket Coolers... like the 212's and such?


----------



## t_ski (Sep 5, 2015)

The T3500 I have is S1366.  I bought a new heatsink for it that was heatpipe based, and the old one is sitting on my parts table.  I measured it, and the holes are 80mm apart on center.  Use that to figure out what you need.

However, I can see the picture on the link you posted has holes around the socket, instead of the backplate and threaded holes that are typical for S1366.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 6, 2015)

So, basically, there are heatsinks out there, that will fit whatever Dell did to the holes. So, I should get it, measure it and then research coolers that are out there. Correct? I will find something other than Dell crap to fit it?

If so, I will be purchasing this next Thursday. That is if @bpgt64 still is willing to part with them 5620's and toss them my way...?


----------



## t_ski (Sep 6, 2015)

The Dell heatsinks I have use female threads on the mounting side.  The Dell case has male threads that stick up through the hole.  It is possible that you could rig something up by making your own backplate and using screws on it to grab the threads in the holes on the heatsink.

That being said, I just remembered that I have my Heatkiller 3.0 waterblock that is S1366/S2011.  I measured the holes and they, too are 80mm apart on center.  Maybe you can use something stock, as long as it has a backplate that can be used on a S1366 board.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 6, 2015)

t_ski said:


> The Dell heatsinks I have use female threads on the mounting side.  The Dell case has male threads that stick up through the hole.  It is possible that you could rig something up by making your own backplate and using screws on it to grab the threads in the holes on the heatsink.
> 
> That being said, I just remembered that I have my Heatkiller 3.0 waterblock that is S1366/S2011.  I measured the holes and they, too are 80mm apart on center.  Maybe you can use something stock, as long as it has a backplate that can be used on a S1366 board.


I could mock up my own backplate with a chuck of wood, right?  Go down to the Hardware store and pick up some one inch Screws and Nuts and do it up!! What's the catch? 16 threads churning out numbers, right? 

While I'm there I will pick up some wood screws and some scrap plywood, some 1"x1" and make my own open top box for it...Maybe make a stand under it for the PSU and Drives....Sounds fun!!


----------



## craigo (Sep 6, 2015)

My 3960x is down. does anyone have a 2011 cpu they can spare? or an x series they would sell to replace it? HALP!!

On a side note on the machine in question (seraphim) I had implemented a trusted platform module and bitlocker. Does anybody have experience canging parts on a system with tpm?


----------



## bpgt64 (Sep 6, 2015)

My bad, it's an E5620 which is an LGA 1366 slot.


----------



## Norton (Sep 6, 2015)

bpgt64 said:


> My bad, it's an E5620 which is an LGA 1366 slot.



@twilyth will those work in the SR2 board that you were offering up for an upcoming challenge giveaway?

Going to start planning out our next challenge soon and am looking at some prize options


----------



## craigo (Sep 6, 2015)

Wow such generous prizes the 1366 gear still gets along alright to...
I am a bit worried my post on the previous page may be ignored as it seems to be in the middle of an ongoing conversation and i am in need of some help from fellow crunchers, to reiterate : socket 2011 cpu has parked. Can any of the friendly team i contribute to on a somewhat irregular basis offer assistance with a replacement 2011 cpu and or advice on trusted platform modules..
Kind regards,
Craig0.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 6, 2015)

For the next  Challenge giveaway I can donate 2 x Xeon E5530 if that's ok.


----------



## craigo (Sep 6, 2015)

Such fond memories of participating in previous team challenges I never did win any prizes though. Looks like you guys have the makings of some great prizes for the upcoming challenge. I hope one of my teammates can help with my main machine so i will be able to participate as usual.. I have posted an image of the particular issues i must address before the next challenge in hope that you kindly brethren can offer some assistance.
TIA,
Craig0.


----------



## Norton (Sep 6, 2015)

craigo said:


> Wow such generous prizes the 1366 gear still gets along alright to...
> I am a bit worried my post on the previous page may be ignored as it seems to be in the middle of an ongoing conversation and i am in need of some help from fellow crunchers, to reiterate : socket 2011 cpu has parked. Can any of the friendly team i contribute to on a somewhat irregular basis offer assistance with a replacement 2011 cpu and or advice on trusted platform modules..
> Kind regards,
> Craig0.



Sorry to hear about your hardware issue, socket 2011 parts are still fairly new so spare parts may be hard to come by-- I don't have any s2011 systems atm so have nothing to spare 

As far as the TPM question, you may be able to find some assistance by posting in the Team thread or the hardware/tech support thread (link below):

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...rdware-tech-support-discussion-thread.214610/


----------



## t_ski (Sep 7, 2015)

Arjai said:


> I could mock up my own backplate with a chuck of wood, right?  Go down to the Hardware store and pick up some one inch Screws and Nuts and do it up!! What's the catch? 16 threads churning out numbers, right?
> 
> While I'm there I will pick up some wood screws and some scrap plywood, some 1"x1" and make my own open top box for it...Maybe make a stand under it for the PSU and Drives....Sounds fun!!


I actually have done this before, back on a dual S771 board.  It worked just fine.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 7, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> For the next  Challenge giveaway I can donate 2 x Xeon E5530 if that's ok.


I want these!!
Or, the 5620's @bpgt64 has!

I am buying a 2p board on Thursday!!


----------



## twilyth (Sep 7, 2015)

Norton said:


> @twilyth will those work in the SR2 board that you were offering up for an upcoming challenge giveaway?
> 
> Going to start planning out our next challenge soon and am looking at some prize options


I think so.  I'm pretty sure the SR2 is a 1366 board since it has 2 E5-5645 chips.  I was going to donate it as a set with memory but I can part it out - your call.


----------



## Norton (Sep 7, 2015)

twilyth said:


> I think so.  I'm pretty sure the SR2 is a 1366 board since it has 2 E5-5645 chips.  I was going to donate it as a set with memory but I can part it out - your call.



As a set would be preferred and quite an awesome donation!!! 

I'll PM you this evening to discuss further... not feeling all that well atm 

Thanks!


----------



## FireFox (Sep 7, 2015)

4 x INTEL Xeon E5-4650 2,7GHz 20 MB Cache 8-Cores.
Is it worth 1350€ for it?


----------



## m&m's (Sep 7, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> 4 x INTEL Xeon E5-4650 2,7GHz 20 MB Cache 8-Cores.
> Is it worth 1350€ for it?
> View attachment 67845 View attachment 67846 View attachment 67847



If all is included except RAM and hard drives, it is worth it, used Intel servers always sell at a higher price than AMD servers and it might give a good competition to ion's new Quad Opteron server.

Each CPU was sold for $3600 in 2012. The guy that bought it brand new probably spent over 15000€ for it, 3 years ago.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 7, 2015)

What are your electricity prices like.  Based on the tdp of the chips, you're going to be pulling well over 500w or over 12kwh per day if you run 24/7.  

I know I pay about 20 cents per kwh so that would be about $2.4 per day or about $75 per month.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 9, 2015)

Looking for a 120mm AIO cooler - anybody got a lead on one?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 10, 2015)

Hey guys I am in need of a Win 7 pro 32bit iso. I have a laptop I need to do a fresh install on and it needs a 32bit version. All I have are 64 bit iso's. The key is a oem key so M$ is no help woth the download and Digital river is no longer viable for win7 downloads.


----------



## Norton (Sep 10, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hey guys I am in need of a Win 7 pro 32bit iso. I have a laptop I need to do a fresh install on and it needs a 32bit version. All I have are 64 bit iso's. The key is a oem key so M$ is no help woth the download and Digital river is no longer viable for win7 downloads.



I have a copy of that one


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 10, 2015)

Norton said:


> I have a copy of that one


cool beans.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 10, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hey guys I am in need of a Win 7 pro 32bit iso. I have a laptop I need to do a fresh install on and it needs a 32bit version. All I have are 64 bit iso's. The key is a oem key so M$ is no help woth the download and Digital river is no longer viable for win7 downloads.





Norton said:


> I have a copy of that one


I have one, too, but it's from TechNet (probably mostly like volume licensing) and yours is OEM. Sometimes OEM keys and retail/VL media don't work together, and vice/versa.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 10, 2015)

Technet was such a good deal.  I miss it.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 10, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Technet was such a good deal.  I miss it.


Yep, definitely was.  Too bad they had too many people spoil it.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 10, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> 4 x INTEL Xeon E5-4650 2,7GHz 20 MB Cache 8-Cores.
> Is it worth 1350€ for it?
> View attachment 67845 View attachment 67846 View attachment 67847


That looks AWESOME.  32 cores / 64 threads is pretty awesome.  A fair bit pricier than my quad Opty but not drastically.  I'd echo concerns about electric cost though--these 4P setups draw a LOT of power.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 10, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> That looks AWESOME.  32 cores / 64 threads is pretty awesome.  A fair bit pricier than my quad Opty but not drastically.  I'd echo concerns about electric cost though--these 4P setups draw a LOT of power.


That's my concern too
It has 2 X 1400W power Supply, that's mean that it use a lot of power.

Edit: take in consideration that pay 0,26€ per kilowatt, absurd.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 10, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> That's my concern too
> It has 2 X 1400W power Supply, that's mean that it use a lot of power.
> 
> Edit: take in consideration that pay 0,26€ per kilowatt, absurd.


Well, they probably are redundant, and my 4P only uses about a third of the capacity of its 1400w PSU, so it probably won't be THAT high.  Estimating about 600w for that system (maybe a bit high, but not drastically so) that comes out to about $4 (USD) a day.  That's a LOT.  My 4P (with our substantially cheaper electricity rates--about .08 euro cents / kWh) is approx a dollar a day to run.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 10, 2015)

An SR2 board would be nice! I have a IBM server thats VERY loud and I could pull my 1366 chips out and put in the SR2 board with a better quieter cooler.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 10, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> That's my concern too
> It has 2 X 1400W power Supply, that's mean that it use a lot of power.
> 
> Edit: take in consideration that pay 0,26€ per kilowatt, absurd.


Just because it HAS a 1400W PSU doesn't mean that it's going to draw or use that much.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 10, 2015)

I know that, but any way I bet that beast use a lot of power, for some reason they put 2 x 1400W otherwise they could put just one 1400W or 2 1000W or less


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 10, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I know that, but any way I bet that beast use a lot of power, for some reason they put 2 x 1400W otherwise they could put just one 1400W or 2 1000W or less


Redundancy.  If it's like I suspect, then it can run on either PSU so if one fails it loses nothing.  And letting the PSUs run at 40-60% of peak power under load probably helps efficiency.


----------



## m&m's (Sep 10, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I know that, but any way I bet that beast use a lot of power, for some reason they put 2 x 1400W otherwise they could put just one 1400W or 2 1000W or less


I'm 99% sure it could run as it is with a single 850W, but add 5 SCSI 15000RPM HDDs in it and *pouf* you added 180W, add a Quadro or a Firepro and *pouf* you added 300W. Maybe it was running with a GPU and they decided to keep it. And let's not forget that over time PSUs lose their initial wattage capacity. Why 2 PSUs? As Ion stated it's for redundancy. So that's why they use 1400W PSUs, whatever you do with the server, it always will have the power needed on a single PSU.


----------



## stevorob (Sep 13, 2015)

So I have got most of the parts needed to put another rig together.  

Case, PSU, drive, RAM (ddr2)... currently, I think the board is dead, as it won't post.  I have an old Athlon x2 4200+ in it, so I could use an AM2 board to get that up and running, or if someone has an LGA775 (dd2) board, Q6600s are running for $20 on ebay, and I'd consider doing that if I could get a board.

Let me know if anyone has something lying in their closet.


----------



## Maban (Sep 14, 2015)

I know it's against the rules but if any folders or crunchers in the US would like to pay by gift or any other fee-free way I could let my new unused 5930K go for $480. I know used is the way to go these days, but I figured I would offer. Or the 780's could go for $550 gift or standard.

Unfortunately the 5930K sold on Ebay. Taking a major hit on that. The 780s would like a nice home in a folding rig though. Waterblocks included.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 14, 2015)

A long stretch for this request but I gotta give it a try.

I have an old IDE drive that I believe still works, yet I have no way of finding out due to I no longer have the 12v DC connector for it. I was thinking about hooking it up to my netbook and crunch off of that but I need a IDE > USB connector. Anyone have a spare?


----------



## Maban (Oct 2, 2015)

Going to register an EVGA product. First person to give me their affiliate code gets 2 EVGA Bucks. If no one claims it by Tuesday I will register without it. I will edit this post when someone has given me their code. No one claimed it.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 15, 2015)

I need a new PSU that is 600W or better and either a single 12v rail with 50+ amps or dual 12v rails with 30+ amps each.  Anyone have anything that fits the bill?


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 18, 2015)

t_ski said:


> I need a new PSU that is 600W or better and either a single 12v rail with 50+ amps or dual 12v rails with 30+ amps each.  Anyone have anything that fits the bill?


I got that sentry 1000W platinum that athlon sent me
just waiting on corsair to send me a HX750i to replace it
ygpm


----------



## t_ski (Oct 19, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> I got that sentry 1000W platinum that athlon sent me
> just waiting on corsair to send me a HX750i to replace it
> ygpm


Thanks - PM replied


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 23, 2015)

PSU with 2x EPS (8 pin) mobo connectors.  @t_ski , would this work for you?
XFX TS Series 550W 80 PLUS Bronze PSU $27 after MIR til 10/29


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> PSU with 2x EPS (8 pin) mobo connectors.  @t_ski , would this work for you?
> XFX TS Series 550W 80 PLUS Bronze PSU $27 after MIR til 10/29


Oooh, that's very appealing.  Seems like a good replacement for the hacked-up 10yr old PSU I have in the dual-X5672 system


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 23, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> dual-X5672 system


That's EXACTLY why I posted it over here.  Dual (and more) CPU systems.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 23, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> PSU with 2x EPS (8 pin) mobo connectors.  @t_ski , would this work for you?
> XFX TS Series 550W 80 PLUS Bronze PSU $27 after MIR til 10/29




Also, if I am not mistaken, that is a Seasonic built power supply!


----------



## t_ski (Oct 24, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> PSU with 2x EPS (8 pin) mobo connectors.  @t_ski , would this work for you?
> XFX TS Series 550W 80 PLUS Bronze PSU $27 after MIR til 10/29


Thanks for the offer, but I have an even better deal coming my way soon


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 28, 2015)

a psu is on its way to @t_ski


----------



## Norton (Oct 28, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> a psu is on its way to @t_ski


----------



## T-Bob (Oct 28, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> a psu is on its way to @t_ski


Thanks for paying it forward!!


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 29, 2015)

T-Bob said:


> Thanks for paying it forward!!


hardly I haven't even paid off my debt to tpu yet ... I mean its impossible to pay for something as awesome as TPU


----------



## t_ski (Oct 29, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> a psu is on its way to @t_ski





Norton said:


>





T-Bob said:


> Thanks for paying it forward!!



     and one of these


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 30, 2015)

so we have a problem
The UPS store  apparently sent the package out with NO-LABLE
I tore the manger up one side down the other and he's looking for it should know one way or the other by monday
until then ...
anybody here got a psu for our man t_ski whilst I deal with this disaster ...
worst case I need to file a insurance claim (luckily I put 200.00 worth of insurance on it) and go from there


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 31, 2015)

https://wwwapps.ups.com/WebTracking/track?track=yes&trackNums=1ZAW66930324842736&loc=en_us
so apparently the guy didn't put a lable on the box before it left the store
what in the fuck
how does that even happen


----------



## t_ski (Nov 1, 2015)

Probably due to hiring cheap labor that doesn't care what they're doing as long as they're getting paid.

Hopefully it will work out OK.  Sounds like your packing may be the answer


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 1, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Probably due to hiring cheap labor that doesn't care what they're doing as long as they're getting paid.
> 
> Hopefully it will work out OK.  Sounds like your packing may be the answer



they can't miss it brown box blaze-pink duct tape , and a giant frigging corsair logo on the top ...
I should have writen the return-address directly on the box .... I usually do the one time I don't this happens

usually its USPS that screws me over now its UPS as well. fuck this keeps up I am going too  become a fedex customer

more pissed that you aren't getting the psu as planned then them losing it .,...


----------



## t_ski (Nov 1, 2015)

Thanks - I'm patient, as my backup plan is in place for the time being.   I don't fault you any bro


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 1, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Thanks - I'm patient, as my backup plan is in place for the time being.   I don't fault you any bro


I fault my self for not tearing the manager a new orifice with a power tool ....


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 1, 2015)

Crap like this is exactly why I don't ever use frigging UPS!


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 1, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Crap like this is exactly why I don't ever use frigging UPS!


iv never had a problem until now
usually its USPS thats either slow or the tracking never works or the package will disappear for days at a time ...


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 2, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> iv never had a problem until now
> usually its USPS thats either slow or the tracking never works or the package will disappear for days at a time ...




see and i usually have great luck with USPS


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 2, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> see and i usually have great luck with USPS


our local USPS sucks
I mean hour long wait times are a thing ....
should know tomorrow afternoon where the package is at


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 2, 2015)

filed a insurance claim 
sigh ...


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 2, 2015)

good news ups found it they are waiting on me to id it


----------



## manofthem (Nov 2, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> good news ups found it they are waiting on me to id it



Coincidence that they found it right after claim filed?


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 2, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Coincidence that they found it right after claim filed?


I think not


----------



## manofthem (Nov 2, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> I think not



Good deal.  And don't forget to chew them out a little MOAR!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 2, 2015)

And put the recipient's or your address inside the box next time.  A label can always get ripped off of a package.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Crap like this is exactly why I don't ever use frigging UPS!


Remember that 4P combo I bought from you that they broke the GPU off of?


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 2, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Good deal.  And don't forget to chew them out a little MOAR!





[Ion] said:


> Remember that 4P combo I bought from you that they broke the GPU off of?


how do you break a gpu off ?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> how do you break a gpu off ?


Ask the monkeys at UPS apparently.  Box came somewhat crushed with multiple holes in it, and the GPU chip floating around in the antistatic bag.


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 3, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Ask the monkeys at UPS apparently.  Box came somewhat crushed with multiple holes in it, and the GPU chip floating around in the antistatic bag.


pictures ?


----------



## manofthem (Nov 3, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> pictures ?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> pictures ?


This was like two and a half years ago, I doubt I even have them any more.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 3, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> This was like two and a half years ago, I doubt I even have them any more.



Yea, no kidding. I kept the pictures just in case for a long time but deleted them about a year ago........



[Ion] said:


> Remember that 4P combo I bought from you that they broke the GPU off of?



Oh yea!!! I don't think I will forget that one bro! Had me so upset and freaked for several days.

And that is the perfect example of why I don't use them


----------



## t_ski (Nov 3, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> And put the recipient's or your address inside the box next time.  A label can always get ripped off of a package.


This is actually a requirement for shipping outside the US because of that very reason.

I ship most things USPS, but typically only cases UPS.  Anything I ship gets over-packed regardless, with full insurance.


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 4, 2015)

psu is being sent to the store I shipped it from


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 5, 2015)

ok this is getting to be bullshit and I am gonna murder somebody
still no update of consequence


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 6, 2015)

up to 10 days
what the fuck I thought they had it and it was on the way how the fuck did it end up in the overgoods dept
this is the email I got
_______________________________________________________________________________________________________
On Fri, Nov 6, 2015 at 2:18 PM, <rachelbradley@ups.com> wrote:
Yes and thank you for these. I will forward them on to the Over Goods department. They told me on Wednesday That It may take up to 10 business days to sort the new inventory they received. I will keep you posted on any news that I may have. My fingers are crossed and will do my best to recover this package for you.

Rachel Bradley
Batavia OMS

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________
From: OneMoar . <********@gmail.com>
Sent: Wednesday, November 4, 2015 11:06 AM
To: Bradley Rachel (TLV1QLG)
Subject: lost power supply -pictures

hi this is *redacted*  Bill@ups store 6157 said for me to email you some pictures
I have attached them below

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________

jesus H fucking christ I swear when I get this psu to t_ski I am gonna give UPS Hell for this garbage
@t_ski and @Norton sorry man I am doing everything I can I just can't get anywhere with these asshats


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 7, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> From: OneMoar . <********@gmail.com>
> Sent: Friday, November 4, 2015 11:06 AM
> To: Bradley Rachel (TLV1QLG)
> Subject: lost power supply -picturesic
> ...




Whats wrong with this picture? 
There hasn't been a *"Sent: Friday, November 4, 2015"*..........!

Umm, Friday is November 6


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 7, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Whats wrong with this picture?
> There hasn't been a *"Sent: Friday, November 4, 2015"*..........!
> 
> Umm, Friday is November 6


copied the message out of order and got the header mixed up it seams
my fault for trying to copy paste with a migraine


----------



## t_ski (Nov 8, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> up to 10 days
> what the fuck I thought they had it and it was on the way how the fuck did it end up in the overgoods dept
> this is the email I got
> _______________________________________________________________________________________________________
> ...


I'm not worried.  I appreciate your generosity, and can repay with you with patience


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 8, 2015)

t_ski said:


> I'm not worried.  I appreciate your generosity, and can repay with you with patience


I am because this is some ol bullshit 
worst case ill file a claim and write you a cheque


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 10, 2015)

Hey guys, I am wondering if anyone has a spare win7 pro key laying around for a cheap price?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hey guys, I am wondering if anyone has a spare win7 pro key laying around for a cheap price?


Yes.  PM me


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 12, 2015)

*crickets*


----------



## t_ski (Nov 12, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> *crickets*


Still?  WTF...


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 13, 2015)

not a good week for UPS








called again today he said call back next wednesday


----------



## manofthem (Nov 13, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> not a good week for UPS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So let's keep an eye out for your psu in eBay auctions 

Crazy video, UPS is weak sauce right now


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi all im thinking about doing some crunching on my folding rig since it's winter now and the warmth would be nice my rigs listed ,is my oc too high, its folding stable and cooled adequately.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2015)

That's a bit higher than I'd run it (for heat reasons, if nothing else) but should be fine.  The FX*3*0 CPUs OC nicely


----------



## manofthem (Nov 13, 2015)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Hi all im thinking about doing some crunching on my folding rig since it's winter now and the warmth would be nice my rigs listed ,is my oc too high, its folding stable and cooled adequately.



Well we welcome you to the team, and just in time for a Challenge coming up in a few days! 

Crunching will stress that CPU far more than folding, so you'll know pretty soon whether or not it's stable! 

Any further question on hardware, please jump into this thread.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 13, 2015)

2 x Xeon X 5650 @ 2.67ghz
Intel S5520HC
8gb ddr3 1066
WD Blue 500gb ssd
XFX TS 550
2 x Arctic Freezer Extreme


no load .........144 watts
full load ........265 watts


Called 2ThugXeon ( or 2Thug to his mates) he is Mapping Cancer Markers for






http://www.crunchersociety.net/


----------



## Norton (Nov 13, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> 2 x Xeon X 5650 @ 2.67ghz
> Intel S5520HC
> 8gb ddr3 1066
> WD Blue 500gb ssd
> ...



Wrong thread?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 13, 2015)

Crunching?


----------



## Norton (Nov 13, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Crunching?





Chicken Patty said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am starting this thread so that we can try to help each other out on getting some of our unfinished rigs up and crunching.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 13, 2015)

aaaaaaaaaaah, well i will delete if it is deemed in appropriate.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 13, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> aaaaaaaaaaah, well i will delete if it is deemed in appropriate.


Ask a mod to move it.


----------



## Norton (Nov 14, 2015)

I have some hardware available if anyone on the Team that wants to give it a home in their crunching farm 

*- EVGA X58 Sli Micro *(board only- no i/o shield atm but I might be able to locate it)
*- Xeon E5506 






Status*- this board had an i7-930 in it that fried- status of board was unknown, tried the Xeon E5506 in it (courtesy of @t_ski ) and it booted up- ran it in Linux but only for a couple of hours. I have no idea if anything else is wrong with it or how it will run long term but it's free for you to try and use as a cruncher or folder.

*To answer the most important question.... will this board support a hex core Xeon?* Probably but not guaranteed- most other EVGA X58 boards do.

Post or PM if interested (US only please- my shipping costs would be too much otherwise)


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2015)

Did the board fry the i7 CPU, or did it die separately?


----------



## Norton (Nov 14, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Did the board fry the i7 CPU, or did it die separately?


The 930 died when it was in the board- board was tested as described in my post afterwards


----------



## t_ski (Nov 14, 2015)

Norton said:


> I have some hardware available if anyone on the Team that wants to give it a home in their crunching farm
> 
> *- EVGA X58 Sli Micro *(board only- no i/o shield atm but I might be able to locate it)
> *- Xeon E5506
> ...


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2015)

If you want to test the board a bit more, I'll provide a better CPU for it


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 14, 2015)

death of a 9xx chip was not as uncommon as it is today
the imc's where particularly fragile if the VTT/Dram voltage ratio was no configured properly the chip *WILL* die which is what I suspect happened here board is most likely perfectly fine
@Norton what ram was in it at the time of death ? if it was a >1.6V kit that is likely what killed it


----------



## Norton (Nov 17, 2015)

Norton said:


> I have some hardware available if anyone on the Team that wants to give it a home in their crunching farm
> 
> *- EVGA X58 Sli Micro *(board only- no i/o shield atm but I might be able to locate it)
> *- Xeon E5506
> ...



Bump.... nobody on the Team wants a free mobo/cpu for crunching*
* reminder- If you have dealt with me previously you know extra stuff tends to end up in the box 

@OneMoar - I'm not sure of the settings when it died, it was overclocked though.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2015)

Tempted though I am--acquiring more hardware of that vintage is exactly what I'm NOT trying to do ATM


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 17, 2015)

Onemoar. 12:08 PM (1 hour ago)




hi this is Mr Bob ******* ... again any word on my lost power supply ?


*rachelbradley@ups.com*
1:29 PM (23 minutes ago)












to me









******,



I have sent all the info to them including the pictures. This was their reply: Good morning Rachel - using all information provided, I am unable to locate this merchandise.  However,  I will continue to search through 11/18 and update you with my findings.  Have a good day.



So, I wanted to give them until tomorrow before requesting the search once again. I will definitely keep you posted.

I'm so sorry for the inconvenience.

Rachel Bradley
Batavia OMS
585-344-4290
________________________________
From: onemoar . <redacted>
Sent: Tuesday, November 17, 2015 12:08 PM
To: Bradley Rachel (TLV1QLG)
Subject: package











*OneMoar . <redacted@gmail.com>*





1:39 PM (13 minutes ago)












to rachelbradley









here is another image of it is if helps (note the psu in question is missing one of the cables shown in the picture the top left? cable show in that picture is not attached on the unit i shipped)
but I am at the point where I can not wait another week for this to be resolved if the psu is not located by the 18th I will need to file a claim for both the insurance and the money I paid in shipping fees for service not rendered


----------



## stevorob (Nov 17, 2015)

Norton said:


> I have some hardware available if anyone on the Team that wants to give it a home in their crunching farm
> 
> *- EVGA X58 Sli Micro *(board only- no i/o shield atm but I might be able to locate it)
> *- Xeon E5506 *
> ...



Norton, I sent you a PM


----------



## Norton (Nov 17, 2015)

stevorob said:


> Norton, I sent you a PM



Replied


----------



## manofthem (Nov 17, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> Onemoar. 12:08 PM (1 hour ago)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man I'd be so pissed and ready to bust some skulls!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 17, 2015)

@Norton Do you still have that X58 EVGA motherboard? My alienware board has been tweaking out more and more here lately. It has rebooted more than 4 times in the past week and I came in yesterday to see it hard locked.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 17, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> death of a 9xx chip was not as uncommon as it is today
> the imc's where particularly fragile if the VTT/Dram voltage ratio was no configured properly the chip *WILL* die which is what I suspect happened here board is most likely perfectly fine
> @Norton what ram was in it at the time of death ? if it was a >1.6V kit that is likely what killed it


I have the settings it ran at at the time of death and I think it had Gskill ripjaws in it but not 100% sure. Can't remember if they where 1.65 or 1.5v memory sticks. But either way it was running the exact same bios settings as my Evga x58 Sli3 board with a i7 920 is running. That rig has been rock stable from the day I got it. And it has done nothing but crunch 24/7/365 under Linux.


----------



## Norton (Nov 17, 2015)

brandonwh64 said:


> @Norton Do you still have that X58 EVGA motherboard? My alienware board has been tweaking out more and more here lately. It has rebooted more than 4 times in the past week and I came in yesterday to see it hard locked.



@stevorob contacted me on the board along someone else.. If something changes I'll let you know.

In the meantime, I'll keep an eye out for another s1366 board


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 24, 2015)

playin lots of phone tags but seeing as t_ski already got his psu back from RMA Ill see if I can find another home for it ... assuming ups ever finds it


----------



## stevorob (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanks @Norton for the x58 board.

We're up and running.


----------



## Norton (Nov 24, 2015)

stevorob said:


> Thanks @Norton for the x58 board.
> 
> We're up and running.


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 24, 2015)

finally was able to get the claim process finished now I need to wait 7 to 15 business days for the money I did get the shipping fee back


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 25, 2015)

So the PSU isn't being returned?  They managed to lose it permanently?


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 28, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> So the PSU isn't being returned?  They managed to lose it permanently?


pretty much


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 1, 2015)

sorry for the lack of updates been spending time at the hospital with my uncle he had brain surgery today ....
claim in process (supposedly)
also stay tuned to @Norton 's rockin giveaway thread 51 pages and counting (I wanna see a 100 pages by new years day)
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...build-active-show-your-support.202061/page-50


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 1, 2015)

If anyone comes across a X58 motherboard for a cruncher in need let me know. I am down to restarting my X58 daily due to hard locks. Already took everything to stock and reduced ram to 1 stick.

Thanks guys


----------



## t_ski (Dec 1, 2015)

How much are you looking to spend?  I don't get around as much as I used to, but I'll look if I can.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 1, 2015)

I will also look around for one at a decent price point for ya Brandon. 

Wow, and @Norton just gave one of those away.   Go figure, a week or so after the fact it would start taking a big dump.


----------



## Norton (Dec 1, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> I will also look around for one at a decent price point for ya Brandon.
> 
> Wow, and @Norton just gave one of those away.   Go figure, a week or so after the fact it would start taking a big dump.



The offer sat idle for a week too. Still looking for ya B... no luck yet


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 1, 2015)

Norton said:


> The offer sat idle for a week too. Still looking for ya B... no luck yet



I know and I seen it after it was spoken for  But atleast he got his going for the team! The 48 core I got going at work is doing well and I will keep rebooting the X58 until I can swing one. X58 boards are through the roof and I dont think it would be justifiable to purchase one just for a i7-920


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 1, 2015)

brandonwh64 said:


> X58 boards are through the roof




I know what you mean bro. Frigging insane prices for the age of the technology. I see them going for well over a hundred and there shouldn't be any reason for that.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 1, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> I know what you mean bro. Frigging insane prices for the age of the technology. I see them going for well over a hundred and there shouldn't be any reason for that.




I can think of a couple of reasons.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 2, 2015)

t_ski said:


> How much are you looking to spend?  I don't get around as much as I used to, but I'll look if I can.





brandonwh64 said:


> I know and I seen it after it was spoken for  But atleast he got his going for the team! The 48 core I got going at work is doing well and I will keep rebooting the X58 until I can swing one. X58 boards are through the roof and I dont think it would be justifiable to purchase one just for a i7-920



Still waiting


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 2, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Still waiting



Pretty much very low budget because as I mentioned, it would seem pointless to purchase a 100$ motherboard for a older 920.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 11, 2015)

what I think of this mess with ups /


----------



## t_ski (Dec 11, 2015)

I think it's just me.  Since this arrangement, I've had two other packages that seemed to not make their way to me.  One was handed off by UPS to the post office an hour away from here, but that was last Friday and it's still not here.  The other was shipped Priority mail from California and was supposed to be here this past Monday - I got a USPS email saying it left Cali, but nothing since.

Bad karma catching up with me I guess


----------



## Norton (Dec 11, 2015)

t_ski said:


> I got a USPS email saying it left Cali, but nothing since.



I've had some USPS Priority stuff like that recently- 8 days from New Orleans to my place with very few tracking updates 

EDIT- and those FedEx/UPS smart post deals are horrible... seems to instantly add 3-4 days to any packages shipping time!


----------



## t_ski (Dec 11, 2015)

I'm guessing that they're all hurting with the Christmas shopping season being here and online sales going through the roof.  They have to hire in a bunch of temporary idiots to try to keep up, and the buyers get screwed.


----------



## xvi (Dec 12, 2015)

Norton said:


> EDIT- and those FedEx/UPS smart post deals are horrible... seems to instantly add 3-4 days to any packages shipping time!


They quote you the time it takes to get to your local post office. You have to tack on additional time for your post office to receive, sort, and deliver to you which, in my experience, is yeah, 3-4 days.
It's a great way to buy gifts for yourself though. By the time it gets there, you're likely to have forgotten you've ordered it! 

Edit: Ooh! A box! And it has my name on it! From "XxBESTSTORExX - eBay"? *opens box* Oh hey! I've always wanted one of these! Thanks, me!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 12, 2015)

Usps and ups are hurting bad right now. Usps came and got 5 vans from us for the next month at the tune of 8 grand in rental fees.

Oh and we get the free advertising from it as they are using them to deliver parcels to peoples home.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 12, 2015)

Saw this earlier today:

http://consumerist.com/2015/12/11/ups-having-trouble-handling-holiday-avalanche-of-online-orders/

I did get one of my packages through.  Still waiting on the other one, which was a Christmas gift.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 13, 2015)

Well crap, I have come to the conclusion that my 2P Supermicro motherboard is pretty much junk. 

I have been screwing around with it now for almost 2 weeks off and on and every time I attempt to install an operating system something goes amiss. 

Bottom line is; if anyone has a 2P socket 1366 motherboard they are trying to sell that is good please PM me or let me know in here.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 13, 2015)

That's really frustrating.  I'll let you know if anything comes my way, but I don't have any spare boards right now.


----------



## stevorob (Dec 13, 2015)

So I picked up a match pair of x3440s the other day for a good price.  Replaced the i5 750 in my wife's rig.  So far its doing well, clocked right up to 3.8 with a little bit of voltage.  

I might be looking to put another x3440 rig together sometime if I can find a cheap 1156 board.  P55 works for sure, and I have read that xeons will work on the lower end chipsets (h55, b55 etc).  If anyone has a board lying around soemwhere, let me know.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 24, 2015)

i had a gift from a fellow cruncher quite a while ago but i havent been drinking,




 

tonight im having a beer to toast the good health of  all my mates who crunch


Merry Xmas everyone

CRUNCH ON


----------



## manofthem (Apr 22, 2016)

Wow, been awhile since this thread has surfaced... 

Anyway, if you guys let me know if you find/see/have/hear/encounter/stumble upon a deal on a 5820k and/or an X99 board, new or used? I'd appreciate it big time.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 22, 2016)

@manofthem  check SuperBiiz. I know they have the Asrock Extreme4 for like $165-170. Also YGPM!


----------



## t_ski (Apr 27, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Wow, been awhile since this thread has surfaced...
> 
> Anyway, if you guys let me know if you find/see/have/hear/encounter/stumble upon a deal on a 5820k and/or an X99 board, new or used? I'd appreciate it big time.


You can buy my 5960x so I can upgrade to the next level


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 28, 2016)

Anyone want to build a dual CPU socket 1366 cruncher? I bought a motherboard to build this system a year or two ago and never did anything with it (I never even opened the USPS box it was shipped in). Paid like $125 for it, and that money is just being wasted as long as nothing is done with it. So who wants to put this to use? I also have one i7 930 CPU that I believe is in working condition that I can include if that is the CPU you want to run in the board(you would need a second i7 930). HMU if you want it. US based crunchers only unless you want to cover shipping.

This the board I have- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...gclid=CM-nxqnQ_MwCFUw6gQodangMyA&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 28, 2016)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Anyone want to build a dual CPU socket



i WAS going to do this, but have since stalled due to lack of funds availability myself.

edit
i have a case, psu, AIO cpu loop(almost new)


----------



## stevorob (May 28, 2016)

I'd be interested in trying to get something like this setup to run another dedicated rig, but as jboyd mentioned, funds are also a bit lacking for myself included.


----------



## stinger608 (May 28, 2016)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Anyone want to build a dual CPU socket 1366 cruncher? I bought a motherboard to build this system a year or two ago and never did anything with it (I never even opened the USPS box it was shipped in). Paid like $125 for it, and that money is just being wasted as long as nothing is done with it. So who wants to put this to use? I also have one i7 930 CPU that I believe is in working condition that I can include if that is the CPU you want to run in the board(you would need a second i7 930). HMU if you want it. US based crunchers only unless you want to cover shipping.
> 
> This the board I have- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...gclid=CM-nxqnQ_MwCFUw6gQodangMyA&gclsrc=aw.ds



I actually have a couple of Xeon 5650's but don't have the memory or decent coolers for the chips. If I had the remaining parts I'd jump on this opportunity.


----------



## T-Bob (May 28, 2016)

I'm always interested in 2P setups. I'll send you and Stinger a PM and see if we can work out some sort of deal

-EDIT- bad timing for me.  In the middle of moving and now my truck decided to break down. So my extra funds are all of a sudden going to buy parts to fix the ole truck.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 29, 2016)

People, I don't care if it takes you a few months to get the system up and running, just so long as you eventually do. It's just been sitting on top of my dresser for the past year, so it's not like I'm doing anything with it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 29, 2016)

Crunchers only, PM me - I have an  i7 2600k just sitting no use for it, not worth it for me to pick up a board and I'm not ready to move to SkyLake(z170) or Haswell-EP(X99).

All I ask, make an offer.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 29, 2016)

BarbaricSoul said:


> People, I don't care if it takes you a few months to get the system up and running, just so long as you eventually do. It's just been sitting on top of my dresser for the past year, so it's not like I'm doing anything with it.


Pm'd


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 30, 2016)

T-Bob is going to build a system with the board I have.


----------



## T-Bob (May 30, 2016)

BarbaricSoul said:


> T-Bob is going to build a system with the board I have.


*Thanks*


----------



## t_ski (May 31, 2016)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Anyone want to build a dual CPU socket 1366 cruncher? I bought a motherboard to build this system a year or two ago and never did anything with it (I never even opened the USPS box it was shipped in). Paid like $125 for it, and that money is just being wasted as long as nothing is done with it. So who wants to put this to use? I also have one i7 930 CPU that I believe is in working condition that I can include if that is the CPU you want to run in the board(you would need a second i7 930). HMU if you want it. US based crunchers only unless you want to cover shipping.
> 
> This the board I have- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...gclid=CM-nxqnQ_MwCFUw6gQodangMyA&gclsrc=aw.ds


Awesome offer!  

Just FYI - since this is a 2P board, you will need Xeon chips if you want to run both sockets.  A 920/930/etc will run fine as a single chip, but using both sockets requires chips that have dual QPI links, and that means a pair of Xeons.  You should be able to get chips like Stinger's cheap.


----------



## stinger608 (May 31, 2016)

Yep @t_ski , I have started conversing with @T-Bob regarding a couple Xeon processors.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 31, 2016)

Kreij's old 2600k is going to @stinger608


----------



## t_ski (May 31, 2016)

@T-Bob, you have ram?


----------



## T-Bob (May 31, 2016)

t_ski said:


> @T-Bob, you have ram?


Some, @t_ski I could probably use a bit more.


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 16, 2016)

Hello my fellow crunchers!

I have bins full of PC components that I need to sort though and get rid of. I really don't want to dump it on goodwill or sell it piece by piece (time consuming). I'd rather this stuff find a new home where pc enthusiasts like myself will put em' to good use. 

I'm glad to see this thread is still kick'in, I'll be post up pictures in bulk sometime soon.


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 16, 2016)

Any socket 1155 CPU's?
I'd be willing to pay postage costs, i've got a board, ram, cooler etc, but am short on funds to buy a new or even used CPU.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 16, 2016)

t77snapshot said:


> Hello my fellow crunchers!
> 
> I have bins full of PC components that I need to sort though and get rid of. I really don't want to dump it on goodwill or sell it piece by piece (time consuming). I'd rather this stuff find a new home where pc enthusiasts like myself will put em' to good use.
> 
> I'm glad to see this thread is still kick'in, I'll be post up pictures in bulk sometime soon.


I'd definitely be intersted in something


----------



## peche (Sep 16, 2016)

t77snapshot said:


> Hello my fellow crunchers!
> 
> I have bins full of PC components that I need to sort though and get rid of. I really don't want to dump it on goodwill or sell it piece by piece (time consuming). I'd rather this stuff find a new home where pc enthusiasts like myself will put em' to good use.
> 
> I'm glad to see this thread is still kick'in, I'll be post up pictures in bulk sometime soon.


i have free electricity on my office so make a shot!

Regards,


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 16, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Any socket 1155 CPU's?



No 1155 CPU's, sorry.



Durvelle27 said:


> I'd definitely be intersted in something





peche said:


> i have free electricity on my office so make a shot!
> 
> Regards,




I am going to post a couple high res pictures of everyone and you guys pick stuff out. Most items will be _free to crunchers/ folders only,_ and you pay shipping cost. Keep all questions to PM's. Will ship to lower 48 states only.

Thank you,

T77


----------



## peche (Sep 16, 2016)

t77snapshot said:


> I am going to post a couple high res pictures of everyone and you guys pick stuff out. Most items will be _free to crunchers/ folders only,_ and you pay shipping cost. Keep all questions to PM's. Will ship to lower 48 states only.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> T77


ultra interesting


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 16, 2016)

t77snapshot said:


> No 1155 CPU's, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## xvi (Sep 16, 2016)

I've been thinking I'm about overdue for some new toys. Curious to know what you have, Snapshot.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 16, 2016)

t77snapshot said:


> No 1155 CPU's, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any external HDD docks?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 30, 2016)

For my fellow crunchers;
http://www.officedepot.com/a/produc...mmc=PLA-_-Google-_-Ink_Toner_Ribbons-_-509637

I have a dual pack sitting here that needs to be used up that I bought extra. Free to anyone on the crunching team who can use them.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 4, 2016)

Picked up a 3930K recently. May be offloading an e5-2660 v1 soon, trading off 4 less threads for faster ones. Time will tell. I'll post again if up for the taking.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 7, 2016)

An awesome member of TPU community is having financial problems at the moment and is trying to build his nephew and halfway decent system. 

I'm sure once you see this thread he started, you'll remember all the help he has been to our community:

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/truggling-to-build-a-gaming-pc-cheap.227619/#post-3551171


I have a few items I can send him that I'm not going to charge him for, and wondering if any of the amazing TPU crunchers might have some items to donate on this as well.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 7, 2016)

Unfortunately it's almost the same problem many of you guys live in USA


----------



## manofthem (Nov 7, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> An awesome member of TPU community is having financial problems at the moment and is trying to build his nephew and halfway decent system.
> 
> I'm sure once you see this thread he started, you'll remember all the help he has been to our community:
> 
> ...



Awesome work bud. Yeah, that guy is pretty amazing! I hope we can help a bit


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 8, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Awesome work bud. Yeah, that guy is pretty amazing! I hope we can help a bit




From the looks of his thread, things are coming together quite nicely! 

From what I can tell, it looks like we are down to finding him a motherboard and chip! That is frigging amazing in one single day!

I also have feelers out at [H]ard forum and have gotten some fair offers so far. Waiting on one member, Dbwillis, to PM me back. That frigging guy is amazing! If anyone has something cheap/free, he will.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 9, 2016)

Guys. Looking for a Sabretooth X79 or Gigabyte x79 ud3, trying to keep it near. Offering PayPal or a full i7 860/h55/ram combo(was @stinger608's acquired through trade). I may come back to crunching for the team if I can get it, depends on how much it jumps my electric bill.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 16, 2016)

The 4790 rig is temporarily down due to a GPU issue. It's a Sapphire 270x DD, and the heatsink cooler is garbage. If anyone has one they don't need or won't be using, or if someone happens across one, please keep me in mind. Thanks!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 16, 2016)

manofthem said:


> The 4790 rig is temporarily down due to a GPU issue. It's a Sapphire 270x DD, and the heatsink cooler is garbage. If anyone has one they don't need or won't be using, or if someone happens across one, please keep me in mind. Thanks!


Don't have a 270

But got a Xeon


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 16, 2016)

@manofthem 
Best idea I can come up with 

https://m.newegg.com/Product/index?...vNYyPnxia3xUTHPnnNL2WhoC-3rw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

MSI is pretty good about their rebate offers.


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 16, 2016)

That card reminds me of my Galaxy GT610.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 16, 2016)

manofthem said:


> The 4790 rig is temporarily down due to a GPU issue. It's a Sapphire 270x DD, and the heatsink cooler is garbage. If anyone has one they don't need or won't be using, or if someone happens across one, please keep me in mind. Thanks!



If it's just a cruncher, pull the video card and just use the onboard video man. The 4790's have the video so the onboard should work just fine.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 16, 2016)

JrRacinFan said:


> @manofthem
> Best idea I can come up with
> 
> https://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=N82E16814127765&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-Mobile&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-Mobile-_-pla-_-Video+Cards+-+AMD/ATI-_-N82E16814127765&gclid=CjwKEAiAm8nCBRD7xLj-2aWFyz8SJAAQNalaJm3vU-O1tzKJjj3fcqqSvNYyPnxia3xUTHPnnNL2WhoC-3rw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds
> ...





stinger608 said:


> If it's just a cruncher, pull the video card and just use the onboard video man. The 4790's have the video so the onboard should work just fine.



Good ideas gents, nice find and thank you. I have a 7770 that I'm going to install this weekend, and it should still work and do the job. Onboard hdmi would work and I've used it before, but it seems that the scaling always gets messed up; scaling seems easier to set and fix on amd driver. It runs to a TV so it's hdmi only. I did however want to maintain a certain level of gpu for the occasional gaming session.

But, should the 7770 not work for whatever reason, I'll have to use on board and then opt for a simple solution like JR suggested.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 17, 2016)

@manofthem , I can look at some of my "stuff" and see if I can get ya fixed up for awhile also bro. I think I have a 280GTX, or something like that, that I can send ya man.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 17, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> @manofthem , I can look at some of my "stuff" and see if I can get ya fixed up for awhile also bro. I think I have a 280GTX, or something like that, that I can send ya man.



Thanks for the offer Dano! Let me check out what I have this weekend and test it out, and I'll get back with you. But thanks dude! 

I mean, I can do onboard if I have to but I'm pretty sure the 7770 will work. It folded for a good while before switching to the 980, so I'm betting on it still working. If so, I may even strike it up to fold, but I hate to take away a thread from that rig.... We'll see 

What sucks so much is that I've been so busy and now I'm wiped out. Hoping tomorrow I'll be able to rake care of it.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 17, 2016)

I was just kind of messing around and I actually found that card bro. Sitting on the bench by one of the crunchers, so if ya need it man, just let me know. I can get er shipped first of the week.


----------



## Papahyooie (Dec 23, 2016)

I have a i5 4690 that I am trying to get into the game, but as soon as I give it three cores, it starts frying itself. It's hitting 72C on just two cores 
This is at stock clocks, with a stock intel cooler.







Does anybody have a decent cooler they want to get rid of? 2 cores at 60% is the MAX I can do with this chip on this cooler. Any more, and it runs for a few hours and crashes.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 23, 2016)

Because of the cost of shipping, this might be your best bet: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01ARGU8RQ/?tag=tec06d-20


Papahyooie said:


> it runs for a few hours and crashes.


I'd say something is wrong with your system.  Crunching does not overload systems, but it will expose unstable systems.  It doesn't look like it's a temperature issue though.


----------



## Papahyooie (Dec 23, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Because of the cost of shipping, this might be your best bet: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01ARGU8RQ/?tag=tec06d-20
> 
> I'd say something is wrong with your system.  Crunching does not overload systems, but it will expose unstable systems.  It doesn't look like it's a temperature issue though.



From what I can find, 72C is the throttle temp on this chip. If I try to run all 4 cores at 100%, it hits 90C and eventually crashes. Or if I try to run 3 cores at 60% it eventually hits 77. Or 2 cores at 100% it hits 78. So I'm pretty sure it is a temp problem. 
If nobody has anything they're trying to get rid of, I'll probably go for that, or maybe a 212 evo. Just wanted to check here first and see if anyone had one for sale. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 23, 2016)

I think I'd suggest remounting the cooler. The stock Intel hsf did better than that for me an i7 4790 crunching 24/7. Remove, repaste, reinstall, recheck...thats what I would do.

I wish I had something, but I don't have any decent cooler around, sorry.


----------



## Papahyooie (Dec 23, 2016)

I repasted and remounted the cooler a while back to try to improve it. I suppose I can try again. Gotta be something weird going on, I suppose. However, the stock cooler on this was WAY smaller than any other intel I've ever bought. It is seriously tiny and flimsy, like I could bend the fins. The fan is tiny and mounted on little plastic legs above the aluminum. But then again, I haven't bought an intel before this one for a long time, so that may be the normal these days.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 23, 2016)

Papahyooie said:


> I repasted and remounted the cooler a while back to try to improve it. I suppose I can try again. Gotta be something weird going on, I suppose. However, the stock cooler on this was WAY smaller than any other intel I've ever bought. It is seriously tiny and flimsy, like I could bend the fins. The fan is tiny and mounted on little plastic legs above the aluminum. But then again, I haven't bought an intel before this one for a long time, so that may be the normal these days.


Picture please.  That doesn't sound like a stock Intel fan.  Does it look like:




And does it have a cooper core like this:






Papahyooie said:


> From what I can find, 72C is the throttle temp on this chip.


Try installing RealTemp from TPU.  It will show how close you are to temperature limits.
Here's my system.  See the distance to TJMax?


----------



## Papahyooie (Dec 23, 2016)

Yea, that's pretty much what it looks like. The last time I bought an intel processor, the cooler was a lot more beefy, and was square-shaped instead of round. Or maybe I'm misrembering? Either way, the cooler sucks compared to any aftermarket solution, quality-wise. I'll install realtemp and see what it says.

EDIT: Is the distance to TJmax the distance to throttle temp? Or shutdown?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 23, 2016)

Papahyooie said:


> EDIT: Is the distance to TJmax the distance to throttle temp? Or shutdown?


See this post and the one after it.
RealTemp General Discussion


----------



## Papahyooie (Dec 23, 2016)

Alright, so this is with my current settings of 2 cores at 60%






I'm ok with that. Ignore HWMonitor's max temp because I didn't reset it.

This is at 100%, 4 cores.






So it says it's ~10C from TJMax, which from what I understand is throttle. (Which doesn't jive with all the googling I've done, which says the throttle temp is 72C, but I'll trust the method TPU used)
This is after just about 2 minutes of running it. After about an hour or so at this level, it will eventually shut the computer down. Either way.... 90C can't be good whatever the TJMax is, right? Am I crazy for thinking the temps are causing the shutdowns? Do I just have a terrible chip that can't handle its own stock clock speed?


----------



## infrared (Dec 23, 2016)

It won't throttle until 100c, but that cooler is obviously 'only just' doing the job. I'd grab a 212 Evo, it'll be a lot quieter too 

Temps like yours won't cause it to shut down, something else must be going on. I believe the shutdown temp is ~125c for most intel cpu's (off the top of my head, so could be wrong).

Edit: on a side note, I don't believe you've got a bad chip at all, the max VID shown there is 1.165v, which is pretty good. It's just a rubbish cooler. Dunno why it's shutting down tho, that's weird. Is it a hard shut down, ie just black screen and restart? or is it shutting down via windows? Your psu might be causing the problems. scratch that, just seen you have an 800w coolermaster in there. Hmmm


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 23, 2016)

Is this the cooler that came in the retail box with the i5-4690?  If so, something's not right.  Are you sure the cooler is properly seated? (look on the back side of the motherboard and all of the tabs should be through with the locking pins pushing the tabs out to lock onto the motherboard.)  I'm off to try to find a picture or illustration
Edit: Okay, about 2:20 into this video


----------



## Papahyooie (Dec 23, 2016)

Well, I've been around this rodeo enough times to know how to install a cooler lol. BUT on my lunch break I went home and checked it out, cleaned it off and put some new TIM on it and reinstalled (again). It DID help a bit. Now my temps are around 70-75 at full load (100%, 4 cores) so that's much better, but still not where I want it to be so I'll probably still buy a 212 or something. I'll let it run like this for a few hours and see if it shuts down again.

As for details on the previous shutdowns, yea it's a hard shutdown. Black screen, fans still spin but it never comes back to life.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 23, 2016)

Papahyooie said:


> Well, I've been around this rodeo enough times to know how to install a cooler lol.


 Sorry, but it's so hard to tell someone's computer experience across the Internet.  No offense intended.
I did notice though that it seems like you are running all 4 cores at 3.9. That just might be enough to cause the heat issue.  Putting them back to the way Intel intended would be a good place to start.


----------



## Papahyooie (Dec 23, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Sorry, but it's so hard to tell someone's computer experience across the Internet.  No offense intended.
> I did notice though that it seems like you are running all 4 cores at 3.9. That just might be enough to cause the heat issue.  Putting them back to the way Intel intended would be a good place to start.



Oh I know. No offense taken. Heck, it even helped me, so thanks.  

I haven't done any overclocking whatsoever. This is all stock. 3.9ghz is the boost clock. When they're all running 100%, they settle out at 3699mhz apiece. If you were looking at the max clock on HWMonitor in that screenshot, it's because they all shoot up at first, then settle down. Either way, whatever it's behavior is what intel intended, because I haven't touched anything on this one. Haven't had the chance due to the temps lol.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 23, 2016)

Some of the motherboards have that "feature", where they set the boost clock for all cores the same, and they default to that.  Here is what Intel intended: (the other two CPU's are there because of the TPU hosting label)


----------



## Papahyooie (Dec 23, 2016)

Yea, that jives exactly with what I see. When all 4 cores are being hammered, they all settle at 3699mhz (which is obviously 3.7 ghz). So that's exactly what it should be doing right? Where did you see something different? 

Also, it hasn't crashed yet... I'm amazed, because I just removed the cooler and reapplied paste a month or two ago. Perhaps it wasn't seated well... who knows?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 23, 2016)

I'm sorry, I misinterpreted what HWmonitor showed.  You are correct, all cores at 3.7.


----------



## Papahyooie (Dec 23, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I'm sorry, I misinterpreted what HWmonitor showed.  You are correct, all cores at 3.7.



Yea, I did the same thing at first myself. Reading the max was my mistake. No worries! Hopefully this chip will go ahead and keep running. 4 more cores in the fight!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 24, 2016)

Well guys, my last cruncher went a week or so back to a good home. I have a I5-2400 with OEM motherboard and some ram but I don't know if it would be worth getting crunching since its only 4 cores not HT.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 24, 2016)

i5-2400 is a perfectly fine cruncher.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 24, 2016)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well guys, my last cruncher went a week or so back to a good home. I have a I5-2400 with OEM motherboard and some ram but I don't know if it would be worth getting crunching since its only 4 cores not HT.


 I ran off one of those for a couple months, I don't remember the exact daily numbers but it was nothing to scoff at. Depending on what you consider "worth it".

iirc
5000+\day


----------



## F150_Raptor (Dec 31, 2016)

What's up everyone!  I haven't been around in a long time.  A lot has changed, I don't know if this is the right place to put this but I'll give it a shot.  I looking to get rid of my SR-2 with 2 x5670's and my Supermicro 2042g-6rf server with 4 6176 se's.  I don't know what they're worth anymore.  Any help would be appreciated, or if anyone is interested make me an offer.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 31, 2016)

F150_Raptor said:


> I haven't been around in a long time.




It has been a long time man!!!!! Good to see you come back around bro!!!

Wow, the SR-2's I think are still going strong in the $200 area, if I'm not mistaken.  The Xeon 5670's seem to still be bringing around the $100 mark. I would think that you could get around $300 to $350 shipped for a combo. If you're adding in memory, you might be able to bring in around $375 to $400 or so shipped depending on what memory is with it.

The Supermicro I have not a clue on that puppy. 

From doing a little bit of research, it would appear that the Supermicro is an actual 2U server chassis? If that is the case, they are selling new for $1500 to $2000! 

Seems as though the Opteron chips themselves don't really sell for very much but I would think you could sell the entire system for $1000 easy. Maybe sell that system locally as shipping would be a big PITA!


----------



## F150_Raptor (Dec 31, 2016)

Thanks, Stinger.  Yeah the server is a 2u chassis and weighs about 80 lbs.  I live way up in northern maine now, nobody up here would buy it that i could think of.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 31, 2016)

F150_Raptor said:


> I live way up in northern maine now, nobody up here would buy it that i could think of.



Ouch, yea that might be a tough sell in a remote area. LOL


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 31, 2016)

F150_Raptor said:


> I live way up in *northern* maine


They'd make nice dual purpose heaters.


----------



## xvi (Jan 1, 2017)

Hey Raptor! Good to see you!

I was really interested in those SR-2 boards and wish I had space/time/money for one. Seems like you should be able to drum up _some_ local interest.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 1, 2017)

@F150_Raptor , if you're wondering, Norton's taking a break.
TPU's WCG/BOINC Team


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 1, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> @F150_Raptor , if you're wondering, Norton's taking a break.
> TPU's WCG/BOINC Team


And MaDsHoT is right behind him. Need a break badly. To my friends here if you don't see me on I am ok just well hmmm tired of some stuff. Need a break.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 1, 2017)

F150_Raptor said:


> What's up everyone!  I haven't been around in a long time.  A lot has changed, I don't know if this is the right place to put this but I'll give it a shot.  I looking to get rid of my SR-2 with 2 x5670's and my Supermicro 2042g-6rf server with 4 6176 se's.  I don't know what they're worth anymore.  Any help would be appreciated, or if anyone is interested make me an offer.



I remember when those machines were destroying the daily pie charts, nice to see some OGs popping in


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jan 1, 2017)

xvi said:


> I was really interested in those SR-2 boards and wish I had space/time/money for one. Seems like you should be able to drum up _some_ local interest.



I'm going to give it a shot locally, but where I'm living now i don't think there would be any takers.  



theonedub said:


> I remember when those machines were destroying the daily pie charts, nice to see some OGs popping in



They still could if some one buys them.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 21, 2017)

Let the sorting begin!

edit: wow I can't believe it's been 4 months since I mentioned stuff to donate for crunchers.. damn time flies.   I'll also have stuff for sell, but those items will be in the b/s/t/g thread.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 21, 2017)

F150_Raptor said:


> I looking to get rid of my SR-2



Send me a Pm, i am interested.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 1, 2017)

OK, I'm officially in the market for a new dualie server.  But I need the help of those of you that frequent the for sale sites to help me find what I'm looking for.

I want 2 20 or 22 core Xeon v4 ES or QS chips that are at least B0 stepping.  To give you an idea of price, currently on ebay there are 2 2699v4 for $1100 each with B0 steppings.  But I'm too cheap to pay that much.  I came close to pulling the trigger on these but I just couldn't do it.  I knew that by the time I bought the m/b mems etc that I'd be looking at $3k easy.  I'd like to build the system for around $2k.  That means I'd like to get the chips for around $1500 for the pair.  But I'm flexible, up to a point.

So if you see something, say sumpin, as the PSA goes.  I will do my best to reward you with either something from my hardware stash or something else from my bag of tricks.


----------



## yotano211 (Feb 1, 2017)

twilyth said:


> OK, I'm officially in the market for a new dualie server.  But I need the help of those of you that frequent the for sale sites to help me find what I'm looking for.
> 
> I want 2 20 or 22 core Xeon v4 ES or QS chips that are at least B0 stepping.  To give you an idea of price, currently on ebay there are 2 2699v4 for $1100 each with B0 steppings.  But I'm too cheap to pay that much.  I came close to pulling the trigger on these but I just couldn't do it.  I knew that by the time I bought the m/b mems etc that I'd be looking at $3k easy.  I'd like to build the system for around $2k.  That means I'd like to get the chips for around $1500 for the pair.  But I'm flexible, up to a point.
> 
> So if you see something, say sumpin, as the PSA goes.  I will do my best to reward you with either something from my hardware stash or something else from my bag of tricks.


The lowest I ever saw the kind of cpu was 800 some months ago, was on ebay.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 1, 2017)

That would be in my price range.  It just seems that the best deals tend to show up on forums rather than ebay.  I guess because there's better seller/buyer reptuation and also because there's no commission that you have to pay.  

Also, I'm prepared to wait.  I'm hoping that when Ryzen come out that might put some pressure on prices.  Not sure why it should unless AMD has plans for double digit core chips - which they probably do, just not at launch.  But I think you get a lot of enthusiasts who bid up the prices on fleabay so that might suck some of them out of the ES/QS market.


----------



## yotano211 (Feb 2, 2017)

I dont think I ever saw one of those 20 or 22 cores cpus on forums. Not everyone can afford something like that.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 2, 2017)

If you're paying for them, I guess but some people have connections and I think get them for cheap or in trade.  That's what I've heard anyway.  I've never actually known anyone personally but I know it's a very close knit community.  Personally I don't think most of those chips every see the light of day.  At least not this early in the game.  I think they get distributed to friends and friends of friends first to use before they every actually make it onto the market.  But again, this is just my own speculation.


----------



## yotano211 (Feb 2, 2017)

twilyth said:


> If you're paying for them, I guess but some people have connections and I think get them for cheap or in trade.  That's what I've heard anyway.  I've never actually known anyone personally but I know it's a very close knit community.  Personally I don't think most of those chips every see the light of day.  At least not this early in the game.  I think they get distributed to friends and friends of friends first to use before they every actually make it onto the market.  But again, this is just my own speculation.


I mostly see the ES or QS models. Lots of those are sold on ebay for 1k or so.


----------



## yotano211 (Feb 4, 2017)

I am posting for my friends kid who just built his 1st desktop with a i7 7600k but ran out of money.

He built his desktop last night but he figured that the 7600k does come with a heat sink but it doesnt and ran out of money.

He wanted me to ask on here if anyone has a Intel stock cooler with the socket 1151.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 4, 2017)

yotano211 said:


> I am posting for my friends kid who just built his 1st desktop with a i7 7600k but ran out of money.
> 
> He built his desktop last night but he figured that the 7600k does not come with a heat sink and ran out of money.
> 
> He wanted me to ask on here if anyone has a Intel stock cooler with the socket 1151.




I'll sure dig around. I believe it's the same as the 1155 and 1150? 

Seems I had one for a G3258 1150 chip.


----------



## yotano211 (Feb 4, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> I'll sure dig around. I believe it's the same as the 1155 and 1150?
> 
> Seems I had one for a G3258 1150 chip.


ok thanks, let me know.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 4, 2017)

With shipping and all, one of these might be almost as cheap: ARCTIC Freezer i11 CO, Also, it appears that all three versions of the 212 are on sale at Newegg


stinger608 said:


> Seems I had one for a G3258 1150 chip.


That's only a 53 watt chip.  The 7600K is a 91 watt chip.  Needs a copper core HSF.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 4, 2017)

I should have plenty copper core sinks, I'll dig through boxes tomorrow morning.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 4, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> With shipping and all, one of these might be almost as cheap: ARCTIC Freezer i11 CO, Also, it appears that all three versions of the 212 are on sale at Newegg
> 
> That's only a 53 watt chip.  The 7600K is a 91 watt chip.  Needs a copper core HSF.




Your right man. The G3258 fan has a copper core but I think it is a very small one.


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 4, 2017)

Here's some of the hardware I have to offer. I'll donate this stuff to my fellow _crunchers only _for free if you're willing to pay USPS Priority shipping cost. No parts list at this time, I know some things will be hard to see, pm me with any questions. Thank you 


Edit:

Fans, 
Ducts,
Psu/sata cables,
Cpus,
Sound card, 
Mobo,
Pci slot covers, 
Gpu/cpu coolers, 
The logitech wireless keyboard is missing the transmitter.
Wifi g box
Wifi n router

Other stuff I'm sure..


----------



## twilyth (Feb 4, 2017)

I just pulled a stock cooler but if the rig is going to run boinc or something similar I wouldn't recommend it.  It was running at 90C.  Switched to an Arctic Cooler, direct touch model and now at full throttle temps are 60C.


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 6, 2017)

Why does the option to edit a post expire? that's kind of annoying.



_Edit: DD fan grill donated._


t77snapshot said:


> Edit:
> 
> Fans,
> Ducts,
> ...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 6, 2017)

t77snapshot said:


> Why does the option to edit a post expire? that's kind of annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> _Edit: DD fan grill donated._


Someone went ballistic and started deleting all of their posts - wreaking havoc with the forums.


----------



## yotano211 (Feb 6, 2017)

t77snapshot said:


> Why does the option to edit a post expire? that's kind of annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> _Edit: DD fan grill donated._


What kind of modo and cpu is it


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 9, 2017)

yotano211 said:


> What kind of modo and cpu is it




cpu: AMD Athlon 64 FX ADAFX62IAA6CS
board: ASUS M2N-E SLI socket AM2


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 21, 2017)

Picked up a Dell r900 monster server this last weekend for a smoking deal. 

It's packed with 5 @ 15,000rpm 73gig SAS drives, 4 @ quad core/8 thread Xeon's, 64 gigs of ram, and dual redundant 1000 watt power supplies. 

Here is my problem; where in the hell can I put this frigging thing??  It's about 2 1/2 feet long, a foot wide, 3U high, and weighs well over 100 LBS! 

When it first fires up it sounds like a frigging jet taking off! About need ear muffs to stay in the same room. Once it fires up it quiets down. Although, I would imagine that if I install BOINC and start crunching it will speed the fans up again. 

I'm at a loss as to where to put this monster. Maybe out in the garage. 

I'd really like to start crunching on this thing just to see if it performs decently. Is it socket 604 I think? CPU's are 2.4 gig Xeon's


----------



## manofthem (Feb 21, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> Picked up a Dell r900 monster server this last weekend for a smoking deal.
> 
> It's packed with 5 @ 15,000rpm 73gig SAS drives, 4 @ quad core/8 thread Xeon's, 64 gigs of ram, and dual redundant 1000 watt power supplies.
> 
> ...



Wow, that really is a monster! Sounds like you need to throw it in the basement out of the way and let the low hum of the fans put you to sleep  

And where are the pics?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 21, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> Picked up a Dell r900 monster server this last weekend for a smoking deal.
> 
> It's packed with 5 @ 15,000rpm 73gig SAS drives, 4 @ quad core/8 thread Xeon's, 64 gigs of ram, and dual redundant 1000 watt power supplies.
> 
> ...


You've got to be careful with that thing.  You do realize that you need to make 3 phone calls before firing that puppy up, don't you?
1.  The power company.  Give them enough time to fire up some coal fired plant somewhere.
2.  The USGS.  Let them know you'll be creating some seismic tremors, and that it's not Yellowstone waking up.
3.  NASA.  Let them know that you're about to cause a mild disturbance in the Earth's magnetic field.


stinger608 said:


> for a smoking deal.


Is that slang for "a bag of weed?"


----------



## twilyth (Feb 21, 2017)

See if you have enough room in the case to replace the heatsinks.  You probably don't and the m/b's probably won't have the right spacing to allow it anyway.  But it can't hurt to check.

I had that problem with the dual hex core I'm going to be sending to Norton (eventually - when I get my s*** together).  I had to get server fan/hs's for it and they are loud as all hell.  They sound just as you described and yes they get pretty loud at full load.  That was just with 2, I wouldn't want to hear 4.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 22, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> You've got to be careful with that thing.  You do realize that you need to make 3 phone calls before firing that puppy up, don't you?
> 1.  The power company.  Give them enough time to fire up some coal fired plant somewhere.
> 2.  The USGS.  Let them know you'll be creating some seismic tremors, and that it's not Yellowstone waking up.
> 3.  NASA.  Let them know that you're about to cause a mild disturbance in the Earth's magnetic field.
> ...



God all mighty, I busted a gut on your reply brother.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



twilyth said:


> See if you have enough room in the case to replace the heatsinks.  You probably don't and the m/b's probably won't have the right spacing to allow it anyway.  But it can't hurt to check.
> 
> I had that problem with the dual hex core I'm going to be sending to Norton (eventually - when I get my s*** together).  I had to get server fan/hs's for it and they are loud as all hell.  They sound just as you described and yes they get pretty loud at full load.  That was just with 2, I wouldn't want to hear 4.



They are in a very very odd position! They are clear up in the front of the server in a straight line! The weirdest configuration I think I've ever seen. I don't believe there would be any way of replacing the heat sinks in that thing. 

This frigging thing has 4 memory "modules" that plug into the motherboard that holds 8 @ 2 gigs of ram. Odd indeed.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 22, 2017)

manofthem said:


> And where are the pics?



I'll get some pics up in the next day or so. The memory "modules" that hold the actual memory is wild. They all "click" in on the sides of the motherboard. Very odd. 

I'll take some pictures of them modules and show a size comparison to give ya an idea of the size of that monster! I think it's considered a 3 U is all. But damn!!!!!!! It's frigging huge!


----------



## infrared (Feb 23, 2017)

If anyone wants to take my QX9650/P5Q Dlx/Antec 900 rig off me for crunching you are welcome to it. I just pre-ordered a ryzen setup so need to clear some space. I need the gpu out of it, so you'll need a gpu. There's a corsair 120gb SSD in it which you can have, and there's currently an enermax psu in it i think (i'm not a fan, it's my younger bro's old one, but it does the job). 6GB of ram.

Collection from Southampton, or maybe i can go a short distance with it.


----------



## infrared (Feb 28, 2017)

Ugh, can't edit my post above..

I looked up the device statistics for the rig above, and worked out the Boinc points per day ave.. It's running at 3.9ghz which is about as high as this chip will go, but the 3.8ghz profile I've set is probably much more sensible efficiency wise. I'll try to get wattages soon. This is running linux mint too, it would probably be a little faster on windows 7.





 (ignoring day 14/15 the ave comes up to 3836ppd.)


----------



## XZero450 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hello Ladies and Gentlemen,

Let me start with an Ugh! I recently picked up a used x99-UD5 that I was hoping I could use with an 2695v4 to be a 24/7 cruncher for awhile except that it arrived with a broken pin and doesn't function. At the same time I have to send my x99 MPower in for repair/replacement which has been running my 5930k when I need it.

As it stands I could use some assistance locating some parts while I wait for one of my motherboards to be repaired. I am looking for an x99 board(to use for the challenge), a 900+w psu, and pump. The motherboard will hopefully only be temporary as I've order a X99A Raider and should be able to get at least one of my previously mentioned boards fixed, but the PSU and pump will go to keeping my second x99 running.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 9, 2017)

Well everyone, I could use your support and prayers for my middle daughter.

She just found out yesterday that she has Basal Cell Carcinoma. It's a form of skin cancer. 

http://www.webmd.com/melanoma-skin-cancer/basal-cell-carcinoma#1

She's 36 years old for God's sake, and shouldn't be needing to worry about this kind of crap!

This is the kind of shit that makes me realize the reason for spending so much time and money on crunching rigs!!!!!!!


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 9, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> Well everyone, I could use your support and prayers for my middle daughter.
> 
> She just found out yesterday that she has Basal Cell Carcinoma. It's a form of skin cancer.
> 
> http://www.webmd.com/melanoma-skin-cancer/basal-cell-carcinoma#1


She's lucky it's probably the least dangerous type of skin cancer and doesn't readily spread.
I know of a lot of people that spent too much time in the sun having one or more removed though day surgery, including myself.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 9, 2017)

That is the reassuring part for sure @Caring1 

Still, no young adult should have to worry about crap like that including yourself man!!!


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 9, 2017)

A quick call out to fellow crunchers to help me with my wish to get a Xeon processor for my socket 1155 rig, I really want a 4 core 8 thread CPU to replace my i5 3570K and would be willing to swap and pay the difference.
From what I see on the support list it has to be a E3-1245-V2 or a E3-1275-V2 (with built in graphics).


----------



## infrared (Mar 9, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> Well everyone, I could use your support and prayers for my middle daughter.
> 
> She just found out yesterday that she has Basal Cell Carcinoma. It's a form of skin cancer.
> 
> ...


You're right, as much as we enjoy the competition this is the real reason we all participate! 

I hope they get her sorted out asap and that it all goes smoothly. Thinking of you all..


----------



## manofthem (Mar 9, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> Still, no young adult should have to worry about crap like that including yourself man!!!



I hear ya bud and I'm sorry that your daughter is going through that. I can personally relate to basil cell. Hopefully the Dr is good and doesn't leave bad scarring; my Dr sucked


----------



## Killerdroid (Mar 9, 2017)

I've just started folding for Stanford University. My main reason is this disease which I and millions of others suffer from. 
https://med.stanford.edu/chronicfatiguesyndrome.html

Keep up the good work people


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 9, 2017)

Killerdroid said:


> I've just started folding for Stanford University. My main reason is this disease which I and millions of others suffer from.
> https://med.stanford.edu/chronicfatiguesyndrome.html
> 
> Keep up the good work people


We have a team for that as well as this team for WCG. 
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/forums/folding-home.67/
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/forums/world-community-grid-wcg.68/


----------



## Killerdroid (Mar 9, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> We have a team for that as well as this team for WCG.
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/forums/folding-home.67/
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/forums/world-community-grid-wcg.68/



Thanks. I already entered the teams ID when I started. 
Is there anything else I need to do?


----------



## Norton (Mar 9, 2017)

Killerdroid said:


> Is there anything else I need to do?


Just hang out with your fellow crunchers and folders 

Welcome!


----------



## Killerdroid (Mar 9, 2017)

Norton said:


> Just hang out with your fellow crunchers and folders
> 
> Welcome!



Thanks Norton.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 9, 2017)

Killerdroid said:


> Is there anything else I need to do?


We recommend using the CPU for WCG, and the GPU for F@H.


----------



## Killerdroid (Mar 9, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> We recommend using the CPU for WCG, and the GPU for F@H.



Ahhh, that makes sense to me now. Thanks


----------



## infrared (Mar 9, 2017)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Killerdroid (Mar 9, 2017)

infrared said:


> Welcome aboard!


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 9, 2017)

Killerdroid said:


> Thanks. I already entered the teams ID when I started.
> Is there anything else I need to do?


Welcome Killerdroid. If you are folding with your GPU apply for a key. http://folding.stanford.edu/home/faq/faq-passkey/
As it says you have to complete 10 work units (WU) before you get the bonus points but with a decent new GPU the difference between just base points and the bonus for quick return of the WU is huge. What do you fold with? Feel free to ask all the stupid questions we did when we began folding.

Edit: We try to keep each topic in its right place. This is def not in its right place for this talk but for future WGC or folding post there is most likely a thread that suits. Cruncher help cruncher is for donating stuff.


----------



## Killerdroid (Mar 9, 2017)

mstenholm said:


> Welcome Killerdroid. If you are folding with your GPU apply for a key. http://folding.stanford.edu/home/faq/faq-passkey/
> As it says you have to complete 10 work units (WU) before you get the bonus points but with a decent new GPU the difference between just base points and the bonus for quick return of the WU is huge. What do you fold with? Feel free to ask all the stupid questions we did when we began folding.



Hi mstenholm,

Thanks for the info (I needed it )

I've been folding with a Quad core 8 thread Xeon E3-1240v2 in an 1155 server. 
As suggested earlier my two old but fully working 780 Ti's in my X79 rig will do the crunching, is that correct?
The x79 rig also has an 8 Core Xeon E5.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 9, 2017)

Killerdroid said:


> Hi mstenholm,
> 
> Thanks for the info (I needed it )
> 
> ...


I saw the points (http://folding.stanford.edu/stats/team/50711) and could see that it must have been a CPU folding (low points/WU). The 780Ti is a decent folder. It can't crunch, only fold so DL FAH and add GPU - FAHControl in Advance, Configure, Slots, Add and mark GPU and save. You might what to Remove CPU at the same place if you don't plan to crunch on the PC. If you delete CPU because you want to crunch on the CPU then you will have to go to WCG settings and make sure that you don't have 100 % CPU, but leave one thread free for the folding per GPU, set it to 75 %. The folding takes a full thread per GPU and it will fight for it with WCG and folding loses.

Edit: Here is a table that show what yours (and other) GPU can do. Be aware that these people tend to forget to report the not so good results.

Edit 2: 2 780 Ti's so text above is changed.


----------



## Killerdroid (Mar 9, 2017)

mstenholm said:


> I saw the points (http://folding.stanford.edu/stats/team/50711) and could see that it must have been a CPU folding (low points/WU). The 780Ti is a decent folder. It can't crunch, only fold so DL FAH and add GPU - FAHControl in Advance, Configure, Slots, Add and mark GPU and save. You might what to Remove CPU at the same place if you don't plan to crunch on the PC. If you delete CPU because you want to crunch on the CPU then you will have to go to WCG settings and make sure that you don't have 100 % CPU, but leave one thread free for the folding, set it to 85 %. The folding takes a full thread and it will fight for it with WCG and folding loses.



Thanks.

It was just the CPU that was doing the folding as it's a small server that only has an older unsupported  1GB GPU.
Am I correct in thinking using the server for folding@home and the 780Ti rig for WCG?
Sorry if I seem confused. This damn health condition wreaks havoc with the mind fog.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 9, 2017)

Killerdroid said:


> Am I correct in thinking using the server for folding@home and the 780Ti rig for WCG?


Backwards.
CPU: WCG
GPU: F@H


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 9, 2017)

Killerdroid said:


> Thanks.
> 
> It was just the CPU that was doing the folding as it's a small server that only has an older unsupported  1GB GPU.
> Am I correct in thinking using the server for folding@home and the 780Ti rig for WCG?
> Sorry if I seem confused. This damn health condition wreaks havoc with the mind fog.


No. GPU is for FAH and CPU is for WCG.


----------



## Killerdroid (Mar 9, 2017)

Thanks guys, 

Well it appears I had it the wrong way round. Easily fixed....


----------



## Norton (Mar 9, 2017)

mstenholm said:


> Edit: We try to keep each topic in its right place. This is def not in its right place for this talk but for future WGC or folding post there is most likely a thread that suits.


Very true- please use the Team threads for these kinds of discussions:

*Crunching Team thread:*
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/

*Folding Team thread:*
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-f-h-team.13038/



mstenholm said:


> Crunchers Helping Crunchers is for *donating stuff*.


Also true- and just to clarify this further:

This thread is not a FS thread in the B/S/T section of the forum so any items offered or requested must be donated free of charge (including shipping)- no discussion regarding price of an item or_ just pay shipping_ type statements is/are allowed in this thread- please work the details out in PM's rather than open discussion here.

Note that moderators will post warnings in the thread if the above is not followed

Thanks everyone!


----------



## twilyth (Mar 10, 2017)

I'm having some issues with my build.  To avoid double posting I'm going to link to the post in my build thread.

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/ryzen-1700-build.231344/page-2#post-3617378


----------



## bogmali (Mar 10, 2017)

Caring1 said:


> A quick call out to fellow crunchers to help me with my wish to get a Xeon processor for my socket 1155 rig, I really want a 4 core 8 thread CPU to replace my i5 3570K and would be willing to swap and pay the difference.
> From what I see on the support list it has to be a E3-1245-V2 or a E3-1275-V2 (with built in graphics).



You are in luck my good sir but shipping to you would probably put a big hole in my pocket. I have a Z77 CPU/Mobo setup that I will offer once I am done swapping with the upgraded hardware (6700K/Z170). 

Gigabyte Z77X-UP7 motherboard and Xeon E3-1220 V2 CPU


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 13, 2017)

Okay, what the hell operating system supports 4 physical processors????????? I see that server 2012 and 2008 don't? 

Does Linux Mint? Or Ubuntu? 

I'm in dire need of an operating system that will support 4 physical processors. Jeez!


----------



## Norton (Mar 13, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> Okay, what the hell operating system supports 4 physical processors????????? I see that server 2012 and 2008 don't?
> 
> Does Linux Mint? Or Ubuntu?
> 
> I'm in dire need of an operating system that will support 4 physical processors. Jeez!



Ubuntu will do it- that's what my 4P is running


----------



## XZero450 (Mar 13, 2017)

All 64bit Linux distros should get you where you want, but I have no personal experience to back that up. Could also check out a BSD variety since they are built for servers and workstations.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 13, 2017)

Norton said:


> Ubuntu will do it- that's what my 4P is running



That's what I thought as well Bill! 

I did find out that server 2008 R2 Standard Enterprise will support up to 8 physical processors so that is what's loading right now. If the research I did is BS, I'll download and install Linux. Just...........Damn............Linux! I have the hardest damn time with that. LOLOL


----------



## t_ski (Mar 13, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> Okay, what the hell operating system supports 4 physical processors????????? I see that server 2012 and 2008 don't?
> 
> Does Linux Mint? Or Ubuntu?
> 
> I'm in dire need of an operating system that will support 4 physical processors. Jeez!


Server 2012, and probably 2008 will do four sockets, as long as the edition of the OS is not Standard.


----------



## Norton (Mar 13, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> Damn............Linux! I have the hardest damn time with that.


Setup in Ubuntu only takes 15 minutes or so- setup a flash drive through pendrivelinux and it's pretty easy to load it up on a HDD


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 13, 2017)

t_ski said:


> Server 2012, and probably 2008 will do four sockets, as long as the edition of the OS is not Standard.



Right. I'm using 2008 R2 Enterprise.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 13, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> Just...........Damn............Linux!




via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 13, 2017)

Just finished installing Windows Server 2008 R2 Enterprise, and boom, it's showing 4 physical processors! 

Updating server and getting ready to install BOINC. Got to get it going before the challenge.


----------



## Norton (Mar 14, 2017)

F150_Raptor said:


> What's up everyone!  I haven't been around in a long time.  A lot has changed, I don't know if this is the right place to put this but I'll give it a shot.  I looking to get rid of my SR-2 with 2 x5670's and my Supermicro 2042g-6rf server with 4 6176 se's.  I don't know what they're worth anymore.  Any help would be appreciated, or if anyone is interested make me an offer.



Hey Bud- drop me a PM next time you're online and we'll see if we can find a home for those


----------



## XZero450 (Mar 17, 2017)

XZero450 said:


> Hello Ladies and Gentlemen,
> 
> Let me start with an Ugh! I recently picked up a used x99-UD5 that I was hoping I could use with an 2695v4 to be a 24/7 cruncher for awhile except that it arrived with a broken pin and doesn't function. At the same time I have to send my x99 MPower in for repair/replacement which has been running my 5930k when I need it.
> 
> As it stands I could use some assistance locating some parts while I wait for one of my motherboards to be repaired. I am looking for an x99 board(to use for the challenge), a 900+w psu, and pump. The motherboard will hopefully only be temporary as I've order a X99A Raider and should be able to get at least one of my previously mentioned boards fixed, but the PSU and pump will go to keeping my second x99 running.



Just need a PSU. My MPower is on it's way back and I grabbed a pump off ebay. PM me links to decent deals, I just need assistance locating ;-)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 17, 2017)

XZero450 said:


> Just need a PSU


Size?


----------



## XZero450 (Mar 17, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Size?


Ideally the 900w+ range so I can add a couple graphics cards.


----------



## XZero450 (Mar 21, 2017)

XZero450 said:


> Ideally the 900w+ range so I can add a couple graphics cards.



Have PSU's on the way.. now I need 120mm fans..


----------



## Antykain (Apr 2, 2017)

Ok, so I have a Supermicro H8QGi+-F G34 4P motherboard with 4 x Opteron 6166HE's that I have had sitting around, just waiting for me to get it setup.  I am in need of a PSU for it, but I am curious as to the power requirements that I will need getting this setup for WCG.  I was thinking about getting a EVGA or Corsair 850-1000W.  I've heard from many that 850W is plenty enough power for a 4P rig with 6166HE's.  My Supermicro H8QGi+-F is the version with one PCIe slot and 2 x 8-pin connectors, and my understanding is that this version of the board does not require as much power as the 3 x 8-pin version.   Oh, also.. This board will be using a custom BIOS (OCNG5) which allows for a 15-20% OC on the 6166HE, with a proper cooling solution.  I have 4 x CM Hyper 212 EVO's (musky mod).

Anywho.. if anyone has any advice, pointers, tip & tricks, etc, please do tell!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 3, 2017)

Paging @BUCK NASTY


----------



## Norton (Apr 3, 2017)

Antykain said:


> Ok, so I have a Supermicro H8QGi+-F G34 4P motherboard with 4 x Opteron 6166HE's that I have had sitting around, just waiting for me to get it setup.  I am in need of a PSU for it, but I am curious as to the power requirements that I will need getting this setup for WCG.  I was thinking about getting a EVGA or Corsair 850-1000W.  I've heard from many that 850W is plenty enough power for a 4P rig with 6166HE's.  My Supermicro H8QGi+-F is the version with one PCIe slot and 2 x 8-pin connectors, and my understanding is that this version of the board does not require as much power as the 3 x 8-pin version.   Oh, also.. This board will be using a custom BIOS (OCNG5) which allows for a 15-20% OC on the 6166HE, with a proper cooling solution.  I have 4 x CM Hyper 212 EVO's (musky mod).
> 
> Anywho.. if anyone has any advice, pointers, tip & tricks, etc, please do tell!



I have the same board with 6168's- power draw is about 500w. A psu rated at least 750w should run fine- anything smaller may run too hot for the continuous load. 

Do you have the [H] bios mod on it to allow for overclocking?


----------



## Antykain (Apr 3, 2017)

Norton said:


> I have the same board with 6168's- power draw is about 500w. A psu rated at least 750w should run fine- anything smaller may run too hot for the continuous load.
> 
> Do you have the [H] bios mod on it to allow for overclocking?



Yeah..  The custom bios is OCNG5 already installed on it from tear at the [H] forums and Area 51 Dev.  

And good to hear about the PSU.  I'll eventually grab one when I'm able.. really want to get this up and running!  lol


----------



## Norton (Apr 3, 2017)

Antykain said:


> Yeah..  The custom bios is OCNG5 already installed on it from tear at the [H] forums and Area 51 Dev.
> 
> And good to hear about the PSU.  I'll eventually grab one when I'm able.. really want to get this up and running!  lol



I use a Seasonic X1050 on mine and it runs cool. Crunching output is around 25k ppd


----------



## Norton (Apr 23, 2017)

Got a combo up in the FS section:

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/nortons-spring-2017-sale-960t-mobo-cpu-ram-combo.232639/

Will give a *nice discount* to cruncher/folding Team members


----------



## Hugis (May 15, 2017)

Any one got a i7 haswell or haswell refresh knocking around?
started crunching again on my pc as well as my lappy and tablet
<------------ would love to get 4 more threads up and running tyia 
supported cpus here
https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/Z97-GAMING-5.html#support-cpu


----------



## Caring1 (May 15, 2017)

Hugis said:


> Any one got a i7 haswell or haswell refresh knocking around?
> started crunching again on my pc as well as my lappy and tablet
> <------------ would love to get 4 more threads up and running tyia
> supported cpus here
> https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/Z97-GAMING-5.html#support-cpu


https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...us-extreme-h100i-32gbram.232566/#post-3657560


----------



## infrared (May 15, 2017)

I want to get my QX9650 rig crunching again.. Does anyone have a really low end or old gpu they could sell/lend me?

Thanks


----------



## Norton (May 15, 2017)

infrared said:


> I want to get my QX9650 rig crunching again.. Does anyone have a really low end or old gpu they could sell/lend me?
> 
> Thanks



I have that X1650 that I won in the last challenge from @XZero450 - you're welcome to that if it will help. PM to discuss if interested


----------



## infrared (May 15, 2017)

Norton said:


> I have that X1650 that I won in the last challenge from @XZero450 - you're welcome to that if it will help. PM to discuss if interested


Thanks mate, that's perfect. YGPM  

@XZero450 Looks like your old card is coming to blighty! Cheers for donating it in the challenge


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 21, 2017)

WOW, 2009 I created this thread, and I see it never lost momentum.  You guys truly rock!


----------



## Hugis (May 28, 2017)

Looking at a CPU upgrade any crunchers interested in my i5 4460? Let me know


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 4, 2017)

Wondering;
What is a decent case that will accept dual radiators that isn't too dang expensive?


----------



## Norton (Jun 4, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> Wondering;
> What is a decent case that will accept dual radiators that isn't too dang expensive?



Rosewill Rise can do  280 and a 360 for $65
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KW1GNUS/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 5, 2017)

That sure might be an option, however that price is only on Newegg and they have gotten terrible about shipping. Amazon price is almost a hundred bucks. 

Didn't the Define series take multiple radiators?


----------



## Norton (Jun 5, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> That sure might be an option, however that price is only on Newegg and they have gotten terrible about shipping. Amazon price is almost a hundred bucks.
> 
> Didn't the Define series take multiple radiators?



$64.99 direct from Amazon and w/free shipping (check the list)
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KW1GNUS/?tag=tec06d-20

Define barely supports a single rad- Thermaltake is the one to check for multiple rads


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 5, 2017)

Enthoo proM will take up to around 300mm front 360mm top(iirc), 140/120mm back

@$80 & up


----------



## stevorob (Jun 5, 2017)

Norton said:


> $64.99 direct from Amazon and w/free shipping (check the list)
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KW1GNUS/?tag=tec06d-20
> 
> Define barely supports a single rad- Thermaltake is the one to check for multiple rads



Thermaltake Core series.  V31 and V51 are $70 and $90 on newegg


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 5, 2017)

Norton said:


> Rosewill Rise can do  280 and a 360 for $65
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KW1GNUS/?tag=tec06d-20



I have two of these Rise Chassis. They are pretty awesome for the price.

I just got a third system up and crunching. It's a Ryzen 1700X with a pair of 8GB RX480 Gigabyte GPUs in it.
It's running 16 jobs at a time and it seems to be finishing them as fast as my i7-6850K is doing.
I like it.


----------



## Norton (Jun 5, 2017)

Let's move the discussion over to the Team thread 

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/page-1249#post-3671150


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 7, 2017)

Okay, I'm frigging lost here: How do you include an image from your local hard drive in PM's? There isn't a "Upload a File" on the PM's?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 7, 2017)

Just use TPU's image hosting.


----------



## Norton (Jun 7, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Just use TPU's image hosting.


^^^ this!

http://www.techpowerup.org/


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 7, 2017)

I'm using the image hosting from TPU but where do you get the URL?


----------



## Norton (Jun 7, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> I'm using the image hosting from TPU but where do you get the URL?


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 7, 2017)

Thanks bro. I did find that after I made the last post. 

I just didn't have the save to TPU checked.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 7, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> I'm using the image hosting from TPU but where do you get the URL?




Check your PM


----------



## twilyth (Jun 8, 2017)

You can also use Greenshot to automatically upload to Imgur, Photobucket, and a few other sites as well as saving to your local hdd.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 14, 2017)

Need some help! I have a "raw CD image" on my P4 crunchers HD and I want to install it. It is running Mint 12 now and I want to upgrade to 18.

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...s-and-useful-hints.215606/page-2#post-3676442

That's the original post from a few minutes ago.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 14, 2017)

You have to burn the iso to a DVD or (preferably) to a flash drive.  Many use https://rufus.akeo.ie/


----------



## Arjai (Jun 14, 2017)

That seems kinda weird to me. I can't just upgrade the OS with out Burning a CD...Now I gotta find a usb stick, crap, how big? This image is 1.6GB!!


----------



## Arjai (Jun 14, 2017)

Hmmm, rufus won't open in Mint 12...


----------



## Arjai (Jun 14, 2017)

How do I do this inside Mint? Rufus is a .exe. file.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 14, 2017)

Arjai said:


> That seems kinda weird to me. I can't just upgrade the OS with out Burning a CD...Now I gotta find a usb stick, crap, how big? This image is 1.6GB!!



Maybe take that question over to https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/forums/linux-bsd-mac-os-x.42/


----------



## Arjai (Jun 14, 2017)

I am copying the iso to the USB. Then I am going to copy it to my laptop. Then, use rufus to create a bootable usb...So, that will take a minute... Hope it works!!


----------



## twilyth (Jul 17, 2017)

Since this is a networking question I figured this shouldn't go into the tech support thread.

I'm having a weird problem.  I mainly use 2 of the 4 computers currently running. They're in different parts of the house.  Let's call them Office and LR for livingroom.  Office can see LR and can even login remotely.  But LR can't see Office or any other computer on the network except for a multimedia device.  Any ideas what might be wrong.  

I never used to have any problems so I suspect a win10 update on one or the other machine but you would think that in that case it would affect both machines the same.


----------



## peche (Jul 17, 2017)

twilyth said:


> I never used to have any problems so I suspect a win10 update on one or the other machine but you would think that in that case it would affect both machines the same.


This .... cuz it happens to me, then switched back to W7 ....


----------



## stevorob (Jul 17, 2017)

twilyth said:


> Since this is a networking question I figured this shouldn't go into the tech support thread.
> 
> I'm having a weird problem.  I mainly use 2 of the 4 computers currently running. They're in different parts of the house.  Let's call them Office and LR for livingroom.  Office can see LR and can even login remotely.  But LR can't see Office or any other computer on the network except for a multimedia device.  Any ideas what might be wrong.
> 
> I never used to have any problems so I suspect a win10 update on one or the other machine but you would think that in that case it would affect both machines the same.



Have you checked the windows Network and Sharing settings on both?  Seems to be the simple things that cause windows devices to not see other devices on the network


----------



## twilyth (Jul 17, 2017)

Not sure what you mean.  My LAN is on ethernet 6 and config'ed as a private network, joined homegroup.  Internet is on ethernet 2 (IPVanish) and is a public network.


----------



## stevorob (Jul 17, 2017)

I'm your windows settings, type "sharing"

Go to advanced sharing settings 

The first item should be network discovery. That should be turned on.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 17, 2017)

Thank you. Yes, one of the things I did think to check.  I know it's going to be something obvious.  Either that or really obscure.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 17, 2017)

Painfully odd, @twilyth 

I'd have to probably teamviewer to both and work on it myself to figure out a solution.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 17, 2017)

Thanks.  There's a little more research I can do.  Plus the only reason I need to do this is to move files and I can do that just by changing the write permissions on the source machine.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 17, 2017)

twilyth said:


> Thanks.  There's a little more research I can do.  Plus the only reason I need to do this is to move files and I can do that just by changing the write permissions on the source machine.


I use Zorin 12(now). I dont need windows 10 on my box so again if you need my help I'm here but everything I can suggest I'd actually have be at the machine working on it myself.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2017)

Hello TPU WCG members.  I am going to sell my brand new, never used ASRock X370 Taichi motherboard.  It was RMA'ed, and Newegg sent me a new board.  If interested let me know, I'm offering it here to crunchers first before I put it on in the FS section.  If no takers by later tonight, I'll post it up.  Let me know


----------



## Norton (Jul 20, 2017)

Does anyone have a decent *120mm air cooler* that they would be willing to give up? I need one for a s1155 project I'm putting together...


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 20, 2017)

Norton said:


> Does anyone have a decent *120mm air cooler* that they would be willing to give up? I need one for a s1155 project I'm putting together...



I'll look today bro. Pretty sure I still have one that isn't being used.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 20, 2017)

Don't have any spare coolers on my end, sorry bud


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 21, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> I'll look today bro. Pretty sure I still have one that isn't being used.



Just looked and the one I have is the Alpenfohn Sella. Support for Intel 1156, 1155, 1150, and 775. Also AMD AM2+ and AM3

If that will work for ya brother, you're sure welcome to it man.


----------



## Norton (Jul 21, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> Just looked and the one I have is the Alpenfohn Sella. Support for Intel 1156, 1155, 1150, and 775. Also AMD AM2+ and AM3
> 
> If that will work for ya brother, you're sure welcome to it man.


PM incoming


----------



## Norton (Jul 28, 2017)

FYI- I moved your posts to the tech support thread:

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...rdware-tech-support-discussion-thread.214610/


----------



## Norton (Aug 3, 2017)

Selling one of my 3930k setups- a discount is available for TPU crunchers or folders 

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/asus-x79-3930k-combo-fs-mb-cpu-ram-cooler.235771/


----------



## Bow (Oct 7, 2017)

Parting out my old PC.

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/pc-part-out-sale.237471/


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 31, 2017)

By chance any members have an am3 compatible HSF, have a 3rd rig coming together but I need a cpu cooler.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 31, 2017)

AlienIsGOD said:


> By chance any members have an am3 compatible HSF, have a 3rd rig coming together but I need a cpu cooler.


If u can wait a day or two (i might have a massive coolermaster v8), but id have to get it out of storage . I just need to make sure the AMD hardware for mounting is there


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 14, 2018)

Okay, this is a mess!!!!

Kept getting a ACPI Error Code with the dual processor Supermicro X9DAi system. Did some research and it is common with these and other Supermicro boards with the early bios'

So, checked on the newer bios files and found the latest bios for that board...........All great............Made a bootable USB flash drive, copied the bios, plugged it in and all went great! Success................Right up until I shut the system down, unplugged the power, reset the bios............Which were the instructions according to Supermicro

Turned the system on and it just does an infinite boot cycle. Turns on and runs for about 10 to 15 seconds, then shuts down, and repeats until I shut the power supply off. 

Well, after finding this same issue with other users, I find out that the new bios DOES NOT support the damn ES Xeon chips!!!!!! 

Nowhere in the bios listing does it state this issue!  One of the users had to contact frigging Supermicro to find this information out! 

So here is the part where I hopefully can get some help from a fellow member:

Short of buying or building a bios flash unit I need a socket 2011 version 1 NON-ES chip. 

Does anyone have one that they could send? There is an older bios file that stops the ACPI error and allows the use of ES processors. 

I will gladly pay shipping both ways and if necessary will pay extra for the use. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Norton (Jan 14, 2018)

@stinger608 will that board support a 3930k? You're welcome to use the chip to do what you need to do.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 14, 2018)

Norton said:


> @stinger608 will that board support a 3930k? You're welcome to use the chip to do what you need to do.



I Don't believe it will support non-Xeon chips but I'll take a look bro!

After looking, it would appear that it only supports Xeon processors @Norton


----------



## XZero450 (Jan 14, 2018)

I can pull one from my setup that's listed in my FS thread. Unless you want the whole thing?


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 14, 2018)

XZero450 said:


> Unless you want the whole thing?



If I could, I would.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 21, 2018)

stinger608 said:


> Okay, this is a mess!!!!
> 
> Kept getting a ACPI Error Code with the dual processor Supermicro X9DAi system. Did some research and it is common with these and other Supermicro boards with the early bios'
> 
> ...



Okay, after the amazing help from our own @XZero450 and being soooooooooo kind as to send me a non ES processor, this amazing system is back up and running full steam crunching! 

I want to give a very special thanks to @XZero450 for being an amazing member and helping out in a hell of a pinch!!!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 24, 2018)

Anyone in the wcg/f@h community living in the unites states have need for a massive air cpu cooler, i have this _*FF*_ to the member who can fit & use it. 180w solution, unused HW is a crime, please help me find it a good loving home 











Intel Socket:LGA 1366 / 1156 / 1155 / 1150 / 775 * AMD Socket:FM2+ / FM2 / FM1 / AM3+ / AM3 / AM2+ / AM2 Intel:Core™ i7 Extreme / Core™ i7 / Core™ i5 / Core™ i3 / Core™2 Extreme / Core™2 Quad / Core™2 Duo / Pentium / Celeron AMD:FX-Series / A-Series / Phenom™ II X4 / Phenom™ II X3 / Phenom™ II X2 / Phenom™ X4 / Phenom™ X3 / Athlon™ II X4 / Athlon™ II X3 / Athlon™ II X2 / Athlon™ X2 / Athlon™ / Sempron™

Please shoot me a pm, i dont have notifications enabled. Please pay close attention to the size diagrams as this thing is massive. The mounting hardware for AMD as well as Intel is included


----------



## theonedub (May 8, 2018)

Trying to get my X99 setup up and running but ran into some snags- anyone have a stick of DDR4 I could use to troubleshoot my setup?


----------



## manofthem (May 8, 2018)

theonedub said:


> Trying to get my X99 setup up and running but ran into some snags- anyone have a stick of DDR4 I could use to troubleshoot my setup?



I may be able to loan you a stick, just need it back when you're done as I'm hanging onto it for a future build. What kind of time frame are you looking at?


----------



## Caring1 (May 8, 2018)

stinger608 said:


> Okay, this is a mess!!!!
> 
> Kept getting a ACPI Error Code with the dual processor Supermicro X9DAi system. Did some research and it is common with these and other Supermicro boards with the early bios'
> 
> Well, after finding this same issue with other users, I find out that the new bios DOES NOT support the damn ES Xeon chips!!!!!!


I should read these threads more often 
The cheap Chinese X79 (socket 2011) Motherboards will boot right up with ES XEON processors and seem very stable, although there is no overclocking functions in the BIOS as it is very basic.
But if you want to run a multi socket board you are out of luck as they only support the one CPU.


----------



## phill (May 8, 2018)

Just saw this thread so subscribing for future reference!!   

Glad to hear your all sorted out now @stinger608   Getting that pie is proving to be rather difficult at the moment !!


----------



## theonedub (May 8, 2018)

manofthem said:


> I may be able to loan you a stick, just need it back when you're done as I'm hanging onto it for a future build. What kind of time frame are you looking at?



I may have something sourced, but I'll drop you a PM tonight if it falls through


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 8, 2018)

Chicken Patty said:


> CrAsHnBuRnXp - *2 AMD Athlon 64 3200+ CPU's if someone wants them. Just pay shipping.*


 that was so long ago!


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 8, 2018)

OK guys I may have to offload some minor items. More older items than anything. think it will end up being stuff from early am3 days. Maybe a hard drive or 2


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 8, 2018)

Holy hell! It's @JrRacinFan !  How the hell are you man? Long time no see/talk.


----------



## HammerON (May 8, 2018)

theonedub said:


> I may have something sourced, but I'll drop you a PM tonight if it falls through


Wish I could help, but I do not have any spare DDR4 sticks currently
Hope you get it worked out!


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 10, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Holy hell! It's @JrRacinFan !  How the hell are you man? Long time no see/talk.


 I'm very well buddy.  Tend to only ghost the forums anymore.


----------



## theonedub (May 11, 2018)

Ok so the RAM wasn't the issue. Here's what I need now (brace yourselves), can someone either lend me a 5820K or similar CPU (or ES equivalent) OR lend me a X99 board? I can pay shipping both ways, put up a deposit, etc and I'm a long time member that I'm sure plenty people here would vouch for me. Let me know, thank you!


----------



## stinger608 (May 11, 2018)

theonedub said:


> I'm a long time member that I'm sure plenty people here would vouch for me.



Wouldn't hesitate if I had the parts!!!!! 

I'd vouch for theonedub in a heartbeat.


----------



## phill (May 11, 2018)

theonedub said:


> Ok so the RAM wasn't the issue. Here's what I need now (brace yourselves), can someone either lend me a 5820K or similar CPU (or ES equivalent) OR lend me a X99 board? I can pay shipping both ways, put up a deposit, etc and I'm a long time member that I'm sure plenty people here would vouch for me. Let me know, thank you!



If I was nearer than the UK I would help without a doubt!


----------



## stinger608 (May 12, 2018)

Well crap, got up this morning and my main system with the 4790K is giving constant BSOD's. Keeps giving me Page_Fault_In_Nonpaged_Area

Doing some searching and everything points to a "software issue or hardware issue" Well no shit? 

Here I thought it was due to a weather issue. 

Been running Memtest for about 3 hours and nothing amiss there. 

I'm wondering if its due to a damn Windows update or some damn thing. Two of my other systems just had an update yesterday morning and I think my main system did last night. 

I can't even boot to windows long enough to get the update reversed.


----------



## phill (May 12, 2018)

What Windows are you using @stinger608 ??  I know my test rig uses Win 10 and that was updating with a funky error of taking out the network adaptor (sounds familiar doesn't it...) but do you have an spare ram to swap it out with?


----------



## stinger608 (May 12, 2018)

I'm running 10 as well @phill 

The ram all passed the memtest with 0 issues. Figuring that it was the latest win 10 update.


----------



## phill (May 12, 2018)

It seems to be the common denominator... I take it you use these machines as a general PC rather than just a sole cruncher?


----------



## bubbleawsome (May 12, 2018)

stinger608 said:


> Well crap, got up this morning and my main system with the 4790K is giving constant BSOD's. Keeps giving me Page_Fault_In_Nonpaged_Area
> 
> Doing some searching and everything points to a "software issue or hardware issue" Well no shit?
> 
> ...


My laptop had the same issue, but less severe, same BSOD about once an hour. The newest windows update fixed it for me.


----------



## stinger608 (May 13, 2018)

bubbleawsome said:


> My laptop had the same issue, but less severe, same BSOD about once an hour. The newest windows update fixed it for me.



Yep, that is what I figured as well man. I'll probably have to download the latest update and maybe install it through safe mode or something.......If it don't BSOD in there.


----------



## Caring1 (May 13, 2018)

I've done a couple of clean installs since the latest update came out without an issue, it seems the problem appears when trying to apply the update to an existing installation for a number of people.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 17, 2018)

JrRacinFan said:


> OK guys I may have to offload some minor items. More older items than anything. think it will end up being stuff from early am3 days. Maybe a hard drive or 2



Yeah sorry guys. I got nothin unfortunately. Hope everyones been well.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 7, 2018)

Anyone got an extra socket 1366 compatible heat sink they aren't using? Stock Intel would be fine. I have a X58 Sabertooth motherboard and a couple 1366 i7 CPUs laying around, I want to see if they work. If the board and CPU test OK, they will be donated as a prize for one the team's contests.


----------



## phill (Sep 7, 2018)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Anyone got an extra socket 1366 compatible heat sink they aren't using? Stock Intel would be fine. I have a X58 Sabertooth motherboard and a couple 1366 i7 CPUs laying around, I want to see if they work. If the board and CPU test OK, they will be donated as a prize for one the team's contests.



I wish I could help but being over in the UK is a bit of a bad thing for postage costs   Could you grab a stock Intel one from Ebay or buy one of the 212 coolers from Amazon or anything like that for it?


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 8, 2018)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Anyone got an extra socket 1366 compatible heat sink they aren't using? Stock Intel would be fine. I have a X58 Sabertooth motherboard and a couple 1366 i7 CPUs laying around, I want to see if they work. If the board and CPU test OK, they will be donated as a prize for one the team's contests.



Let me take a look man, I think I've still got a Hyper 212 that I'm not going to use.


----------



## basco (Sep 8, 2018)

i got a intel 1366 cooler or others too but i am far from ya barbaric


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 8, 2018)

stinger608 said:


> Let me take a look man, I think I've still got a Hyper 212 that I'm not going to use.



let me know please


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 8, 2018)

BarbaricSoul said:


> let me know please




I do have one of the Hyper 212 LED coolers left bro. It covers from the 2011-v3 all the way back to the 775 series including the socket 1366. 

Shoot me a PM when you get a chance man. I'll get that out to ya by Monday .


----------



## RealNeil (Sep 8, 2018)

stinger608 said:


> Shoot me a PM when you get a chance man. I'll get that out to ya by Monday .



What a deal! Whoo-Ya!!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 9, 2018)

stinger608 said:


> I do have one of the Hyper 212 LED coolers left bro. It covers from the 2011-v3 all the way back to the 775 series including the socket 1366.
> 
> Shoot me a PM when you get a chance man. I'll get that out to ya by Monday.



ygpm


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 21, 2018)

Anyone in need of some hard drives? I have quite a few spares sitting around.

I'm looking for a motherboard that can drive my 3rd system. (AMD FX-8350)


----------



## Toothless (Oct 21, 2018)

Radical_Edward said:


> Anyone in need of some hard drives? I have quite a few spares sitting around.
> 
> I'm looking for a motherboard that can drive my 3rd system. (AMD FX-8350)


I'm always open to some drives. Might expand on the crunching rig even.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 21, 2018)

Here's what I have spare.

2x WD 500GB Blues
1x Seagate 500GB 7200 RPM
2x Seagate 1TB 7200 RPM (Spoken for by Toothless.)


----------



## Arjai (Oct 22, 2018)

Damn, too late, I would have loved a 7200 1TB Seagate!!


----------



## Toothless (Oct 22, 2018)

Arjai said:


> Damn, too late, I would have loved a 7200 1TB Seagate!!


Two WD blues with Seagate stickers could work, right?


----------



## stevorob (Oct 31, 2018)

@Radical_Edward   I could use one those 500gb (doesn't matter which) if any are still available - I've got spare parts to put another dedicated cruncher together, just need a drive and a PSU.

Btw, if anyone has any spare psu's lying around that would power an old Xeon x3440 (~i7 860 equivalent), let me know.  Otherwise, I will probably head over to evga B stock.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Oct 31, 2018)

stevorob...

If nobody comes up with a psu, I've had good luck with these in the past.  The last build was an Intel DQ57TM with a xeon x3470 and a GTX 1050 ti for a relative.  It's been going strong for about 9 months now.

Seasonic SS-350ET

I'll also mention...I don't know if you're into silent computing or not, but if you replace the fan screws with these rubber screws...it will silence the fan by about 50%.  Makes these power supplies pretty darn silent.  I think I still have four if you want me to send you some just shoot me a pm.

Rubber Screws

,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Arjai (Oct 31, 2018)

@stevorob Would a Seasonic 450W gold, semi modular, work with that build? I bought this on sale, cheap, for an older build that has some issues. I have decided to scrap it instead, since it is an old system, not so efficient. I would need to take it out and pack it, probably not until Sunday, and I could ship it to you at shipping costs. Has all the cords and original box.


----------



## stevorob (Oct 31, 2018)

Arjai said:


> @stevorob Would a Seasonic 450W gold, semi modular, work with that build? I bought this on sale, cheap, for an older build that has some issues. I have decided to scrap it instead, since it is an old system, not so efficient. I would need to take it out and pack it, probably not until Sunday, and I could ship it to you at shipping costs. Has all the cords and original box.



That would be perfect


----------



## Arjai (Oct 31, 2018)

OK! PM me your address and I will attempt to get it posted, if all works out, on Monday morning. @stevorob


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 2, 2018)

Radical_Edward said:


> Here's what I have spare.
> 
> 2x WD 500GB Blues
> 1x Seagate 500GB 7200 RPM Spoken for by Stevorob
> 2x Seagate 1TB 7200 RPM (Spoken for by Toothless.)



Still have 2 WD 500GB drives left.


----------

